# January 2018 babies - 43 BFPs!



## pinkmonki

Welcome to all the ladies expecting to ring in the new year with brand new babies!

1st 
HippyMumma23 Blake12336
2nd 
lillielayla
3rd 
BlushBaby
5th 
Kelskiii GoldenGG
6th 
Pinkmonki xZoeyx
7th 
Missbb2591 heyhailey karaclarke93 Tgritch
8th
Mandaa1220 jaxntango AnneSophie London Kiwi
9th
CharlieO
10th 
Lilyink impatient1 Daisies11
12th 
Carlyp1990
13th
Soph1986 koj518 Wills_2
14th 
Johnsa37 Hb.x
16th
Lyo28 worrying
17th
Katy78
20th
Mayacat Annio84
21st
Mad_but_Glad Gx MissMiki
22nd
Marriedlaydee Wantingbubba7
25th
K.N Monix Lynnikins DreadOHdreads
26th
SarahCake QueenMom JessyG

:angel::angel: 
SpiffyNoddles XxJessie91xX​


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hi!

I'm due 1st January. 3rd baby provided everything goes smoothly.


----------



## pinkmonki

Hi! 

I hope everything goes super smoothly for you :hugs:


----------



## AussieBub

According to my dates, im technically due Dec 31st but i have a feeling that i'm having a January baby lol.

-AussieBub


----------



## vaniilla

I'm not due then but wanted to congratulate you and wish you a happy & healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## pinkmonki

AussieBub said:


> According to my dates, im technically due Dec 31st but i have a feeling that i'm having a January baby lol.
> 
> -AussieBub

Haha I know that feeling, I've already accepted that it'll be mid Jan for me if I get to dates :haha:


----------



## pinkmonki

vaniilla said:


> I'm not due then but wanted to congratulate you and wish you a happy & healthy 9 months :dust:

Thank you Vanilla :hugs:


----------



## Four2Five

Hi ladies! I'm currently 6dpo and will be testing Friday, I'll be due January 10th if I get a bfp <3 I have two dd's born in October so I'm excited for a different time of year! My first dd was 2 weeks overdue but my second was 3 weeks early so I'll probably be somewhere between December/January. I can't wait to test I'm pretty positive this month is it <3


----------



## pinkmonki

Four2Five said:


> Hi ladies! I'm currently 6dpo and will be testing Friday, I'll be due January 10th if I get a bfp <3 I have two dd's born in October so I'm excited for a different time of year! My first dd was 2 weeks overdue but my second was 3 weeks early so I'll probably be somewhere between December/January. I can't wait to test I'm pretty positive this month is it <3

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Blushbaby

Hi All

I'm new to forums and this site but wanted to share my happiness seen as we're not telling anyone we're pregnant yet!! My wife is pregnant (I am mum number 2) after our first round of IUI - we can't believe we're so lucky!!! Our due date should be 3rd Jan 2018 :happydance: We have an early scan in two weeks and they'll confirm the date.


----------



## pinkmonki

Blushbaby said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm new to forums and this site but wanted to share my happiness seen as we're not telling anyone we're pregnant yet!! My wife is pregnant (I am mum number 2) after our first round of IUI - we can't believe we're so lucky!!! Our due date should be 3rd Jan 2018 :happydance: We have an early scan in two weeks and they'll confirm the date.

Congratulations to you both :happydance:


----------



## HippyMumma23

What's everyone's symptoms so far?

All I've got is REALLY painful boobs (they weren't this ouchie the last two times) and that's about it. 

I'm sure at 6 weeks that will all change provides it all goes well.


----------



## AussieBub

I've just been more tired and hungry than normal, peeing more often and my breasts are a little tender. That's all I'm feeling at the moment. 

-AussieBub


----------



## txbiscuit

Hi ladies. Congrats to all of you!

I'm also technically due in late December, but my first baby was 10 days late, so I'm guessing this one will come in 2018. I'm nervous because we've had a couple early losses and were LTTTC #2. I have an early scan on Monday to make sure things are progressing as they should.


----------



## xZoeyx

I'm due somewhere around 6th Jan. Confirmed pregnancy today with several tests. 
Praying to god it sticks!! I've had 2 miscarriages and really don't want a third. 

I'm only 3w6days I think I worked out!!!


----------



## pinkmonki

Welcome ladies :hugs:

Symptoms wise for me: nausea and exhaustion are the flavour of the day.


----------



## HippyMumma23

IM shattered every night but I'm pretty sure that's just me cutting out caffeine.


----------



## Branka

Hello ladies, it doesn't seem to be any December 2017 babies posts so I hoping I can tag along with you &#128512; I am due December 23rd with our first baby. I am super excited because it has been a long road with multiple IUI tries and now the last one was IVF, which we seemed to have had success with on the first try. Will have our first ultrasound next Friday and can't wait to see our little gold pea for the first time.


----------



## AussieBub

New symptom of the day. Vomiting! Only been sick the once and since then the nausea has gone

-AussieBub


----------



## pinkmonki

Welcome Branka :hugs:

Hippymumma, I'm terrible. I still have one cup of 'full fat' coffee a day otherwise I'm like freaking Godzilla. I drink decaf the rest of the time though. 

Ack, I hate being sick Aussiebub, but I guess if the nausea goes that's actually a silver lining. 

I actually slept more than 3 hours last night so I'm feeling good despite the nausea and the headache. I got a bfp on a digital this morning (11dpo) so I'm feeling more secure that it isn't a chemical again.


----------



## xZoeyx

pinkmonki said:


> Welcome Branka :hugs:
> 
> Hippymumma, I'm terrible. I still have one cup of 'full fat' coffee a day otherwise I'm like freaking Godzilla. I drink decaf the rest of the time though.
> 
> Ack, I hate being sick Aussiebub, but I guess if the nausea goes that's actually a silver lining.
> 
> I actually slept more than 3 hours last night so I'm feeling good despite the nausea and the headache. I got a bfp on a digital this morning (11dpo) so I'm feeling more secure that it isn't a chemical again.

I can't seem to get "pregnant" on a DIGI. Have tried 2 now and both come back Not Pregnant. :nope::cry:


----------



## pinkmonki

They're not as sensitive on other tests so if you implanted later or have slow rise hCG then it'll take a little longer to get a bfp on a digital. Don't worry, it's normal for a digital to be later :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

The digis really aren't very sensitive. I had positives on internet cheapies for five days before I got a positive on a digital. I know it's awful to see that "not pregnant" though. Keeping everything crossed for you xZoeyx.


----------



## blake12336

Hello guys! Hope you don't mind me joining.. got my BFP (although very faint) on two cheapy tests on Tuesday, and I'm currently 3 days late on my period so it seems to be positive! 

Worked out I'd be around 4 weeks 2days now, due around 1st Jan 2018. Hope you don't mind me sticking around here :)


----------



## AussieBub

Welcome! You and i are pretty much the same. I'm Dec 31st but expecting that date to change once i have my scan in 8 weeks. 

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats Pink and all you lovely ladies :cloud9:.


----------



## pinkmonki

Welcome Blake :hugs:

Thank you Kiwi :hugs:

How are you all feeling today?


----------



## blake12336

Feeling good, other than being extremely tired (and I mean going to bed at 7pm with my 4yr old) and having sore boobs I don't have any other symptoms! Does anyone else at this point?x


----------



## pinkmonki

I'm the same with the tiredness, I'm generally a bit of an insomniac but I'm sleeping solidly from 9-5 which is unheard of :haha:

Symptoms wise mostly just nausea really. I think I'm in for a rough ride with sickness this time.


----------



## HippyMumma23

I'm doing really long shifts on the ward, my second 13 hour shift. I'm so broken by the time I get home I pretty much go stright to bed. 

I don't know how I'm going to cope with this once I hit 6 weeks and the true exhaustion kicks in! 

My only symptom is still sore boobs. 

I'm tempted to retest to see if the line is darker. But don't want to freak out if it's not!


----------



## pinkmonki

HippyMumma23 said:


> I'm doing really long shifts on the ward, my second 13 hour shift. I'm so broken by the time I get home I pretty much go stright to bed.
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to cope with this once I hit 6 weeks and the true exhaustion kicks in!
> 
> My only symptom is still sore boobs.
> 
> I'm tempted to retest to see if the line is darker. But don't want to freak out if it's not!

I remember the shifts/early pregnancy well, it is rough going. (I was a staff nurse in a&e until a couple of years ago)


----------



## AussieBub

I'm still just experiencing the same symptoms; tiredness, sore boobs, mood swings and on/off nausea. My mood was really low last night and i don't know why but i just felt seeing a new line would make me feel better. So at 12.45am i used my last pregnancy test and was very happy to see the line has gotten darker especially since in was my last pee of the day. Just waiting for the morning sickness to kick in now. 

-AussieBub


----------



## AussieBub




----------



## tgrich

Hello everyone I just took a test yesterday! My cycles have been messed up since I had my son so I think my edd will be January 7th. Still so early but keeping my hopes up, I have had 3 miscarriages and 3 successful pregnancies my babies are 3, 2 and 9 months. So far no sympoms here but typically I don't have many. Started taking my progesterone yesterday and I will probably call my doc after my missed period.


----------



## AussieBub

Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Pinkmonki (I typoed Pinkminki then and your user name very nearly took on a whole new meaning!) I'm a student nurse on a medical ward. Taking those who come through A&E, so hectic but not quite as hectic I can imagine! Back to uni on week 7 that will be a bit easier. 


I'm going to test again tomorrow morning for for lines. I was too tired to even register testing this morning.


----------



## pinkmonki

Aussie: great line! :happydance:

tgrich: welcome! Happy and healthy nine months to you :cloud9:

Hippy: hah! That would be slightly different! :haha: I loved being a student nurse, but definitely uni will be a slightly less frantic pace in the early weeks :haha:


----------



## aublake

Hi! I got my BFP a few days ago. I just told my husband last night and his reaction was adorable. We already love our peanut so much.
My question is, how do I control the anxiety?? I am constantly worried about miscarriage. Every time I go to pee (which is constantly), I am checking for blood. Every cramp makes cringe. I'm just so afraid it's too good to be true.


----------



## blake12336

Congrats aublake! It's the best feeling isn't it!

Anxiety - I'm with you there! I've done four tests now, all are positive but I'm like you constantly checking for blood when I wee etc.. not really sure what we can do but ride it out!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Latest test. Yup. Definitely pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7607.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## AussieBub

Aublake, I think the answer you're looking for is: You don't. I'm even more anxious this time around than I was the first time. Constantly terrified I'm going to lose the baby. I just try my best to keep myself distracted. Doesn't always work but any time I'm not thinking about the baby, im also not thinking about losing it and it makes getting through the day that little bit easier lol. 

Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

-AussieBub


----------



## pinkmonki

Aublake Welcome :hugs: Unfortunately the anxiety goes hand in hand with being pregnant, and trust me, doesn't abate once they're earthside either. You just learn to live with it. 

For me I think it settles me a little to know that it's out of my hands. No amount of worrying is going to change anything either way. With my history I worry a lot, and I constantly expect to see blood, but I try not to obsess over it and instead focus on the optimistic side.


----------



## Missbb2591

I found out yesterday and from what I've worked out I should have a due date of 7th January 2018 :cloud9:


----------



## HippyMumma23

Congratulations!


----------



## tgrich

Anyone having any symptoms yet? So far for me nausea once and acid reflux I know it seems early for that but I had it with my first before I knew I was pregnant that's actually why I tested with her.


----------



## pinkmonki

Welcome Missbb :hugs:

Tgrich: symptom wise I have nausea and extreme exhaustion. I've been going to bed at 8pm the last couple of nights and sleeping through until 5-6 (waking usually because the need to pee is at critical levels :haha:) 

Other than that I feel pretty good so far.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Sore boobs and tiredness, that's all I have!


----------



## xZoeyx

I've no sore boobs at all, but I am extremely fatigued. And occasionally get a wave of nausea but no sickness. 
I'm pretty sure I've got a UTI already, I suffered with these constant throughout my pregnancy with my son. Wanted to avoid booking a doctors appointment for pregnancy too early as feels like I'm jinxing it but I think I'm going to have to as I'll need meds for a UTI!


----------



## blake12336

Extremely sore boobs here! Tiredness and random waves of nausea, usually at night or when I smell food cooking!


----------



## Blushbaby

Congratulations everyone hoping for a smooth 9 months for everyone xx


----------



## Missbb2591

My boobs are mega sore and I'm exhausted, the nausea comes and goes but if I get too hungry I feel so sick.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hi ladies! I'm due January 13th with my fifth. :flower: I had a few chemicals last year, but my test progression looks WAY better this time. :happydance:

As for symptoms, I have some sore boobs, feel tired, and a few days ago I ate a bite of pizza (that everyone else enjoyed) but to me it tasted like puke/dirty socks. :sick:
 



Attached Files:







20170501_135204_opt.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Kelskiii

Hi I got my bfp on Tuesday 25/4 at 12dpo the pregnancy tests are getting darker which is good news.

I had a mmc in February & have fell pregnant first cycle even though I thought we had missed ovulation. So it was quite a surprise.

I'm so anxious, I was worried during the first 12wks with my daughter but this anxiety is to another level. But I need to remember what will be will be & we still have our beautiful daughter.

I've had few symptoms so far mainly enlarged swollen breasts & some cramps/stretching in my uterus.

Hoping for a happy & healthy 9months for us all x

Oh and I'm due 5th January 2018 x


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi ladies. I found out I was unexpectedly pregnant last week at 9dpo. We were supposed to start trying at the end of July! I'm due January 8th and made my first appt with my midwife for Saturday the 13th!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hello to the new joiners, congratulations!

I'm 5 weeks today but not sure my ticker has caught up yet. Perhaps it's on American time?!


----------



## pinkmonki

Welcome new ladies :hugs:


----------



## Goldengg

Hi everyone and congratulations on your bfps.
Im 4wks4d with our 3rd. 
I have pcos and dont ovulate often on my own. We tried everything with our first and ended up doing ivf and he is now 5yrs. Our second was a suprise and he is 3yrs. This was our third month ttc and first trying letrozole which resulted in me ovulating two eggys. We only dtd once as we were camping with my family lol so really didnt think we were on with much of a chance. 
And now we are here due 5th Jan 2018....atm im feeling occassionally nauseous, always hungry and fatigued. And so excited!!

Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months:cloud9:


----------



## LilyInk

I got my bfp today at 12dpo and bub will be due January 10 but my last two have both had to be induced 10 days late! So I'm thinking it will be later than the 10th!! Is there a Facebook group set up for us all does anyone know? A secret group of course.


----------



## tgrich

Has anyone had hcg checked mine is worrying me I'm not sure if my doc is going to send me back tomorrow for another but my first one was 60 that was 14 or 15 dpo.


----------



## txbiscuit

Hi tgrich. My hCG was 50 at what I think was about 13dpo. I wasn't very optimistic, but the levels doubled as expected, and we just saw a flickering heartbeat on our ultrasound yesterday. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## tgrich

txbiscuit said:


> Hi tgrich. My hCG was 50 at what I think was about 13dpo. I wasn't very optimistic, but the levels doubled as expected, and we just saw a flickering heartbeat on our ultrasound yesterday. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

 Thanks you! We're you measuring correct when you had your scan?


----------



## txbiscuit

tgrich said:


> Thanks you! We're you measuring correct when you had your scan?

I was measuring 5w6d, and I thought I should be 6w1d. So about 2 days off, but within the margin of error. I hope your doctor will have you go in for another beta. Knowing the numbers were doubling really helped me relax.


----------



## tgrich

txbiscuit said:


> tgrich said:
> 
> 
> Thanks you! We're you measuring correct when you had your scan?
> 
> I was measuring 5w6d, and I thought I should be 6w1d. So about 2 days off, but within the margin of error. I hope your doctor will have you go in for another beta. Knowing the numbers were doubling really helped me relax.Click to expand...

I am going back tomorrow thankfully.


----------



## Kelskiii

Really having trouble sleeping. I either fall straight asleep & wake up very early or I can't fall asleep and it takes me until 3/4am to finally nod off. I'm so tired.

Not sure if it's early pregnancy or anxiety over my recent mmc.

At the midwives on Thursday really hoping for an early scan x


----------



## Johnsa37

I got my BFP at 8dpo on April 29th! EDD is January 14th. I have been obsessively POAS since then, and I have to say that they are progressing nicely. 

So excited to be here again in first tri with all you supportive ladies :flower:

My symptoms so far are sore/tingly boobs and pretty terrible fatigue! I don't remember being this tired with my son... but then again, I wasn't chasing after a toddler!!! I am trying not to worry about miscarriage rates at 3+2.....

H&H 9 months to all!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jaxntango

Hey everyone I'm due around January 8th. I had a mc last May and I'm so worried I'm going to have a chemical. Anyone elses lines not getting darker? Hcg was 48 yesterday at 12/13 dpo. I have another beta tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







20170502_194450_opt.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## blake12336

Congratulations everyone! Symptoms are currently kicking in for me, no sleeping, nausea is starting around 4/5am and my boobs feel like they may fall off &#128553;


----------



## pinkmonki

Welcome new ladies :hugs:

Blake: nausea is definitely here too :dohh:


----------



## HippyMumma23

I get a couple of waves of nausea in the morning the last couple of mornings. Pretty easy to deal with so I'm happy with that if it's all I have to deal with. 
However, I've never had nausea before the 6 week mark, so I'm hoping it's not because it's gearing up for something horrendous next week.


----------



## xZoeyx

My nausea is really bad and I remember also not getting it till 6 weeks with my son so I too worry about if it's this bad now, how will it be in a couple of weeks. Although in a way I welcome it because it reminds me I'm pregnant.


----------



## Goldengg

Hi Tgrich, i had hcg done at 12dpo and it was only 29 so i went back on 15dpo and it was 127. Its not so much the number just as long as it doubles every 48hrs.
So i am sure you are fine&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## AussieBub

Nope, no nausea or noticeable symptoms here. Woke up feeling a tiny bit moody but since have been feeling completely normal. I hate it. I want the nausea and the morning sickness :( Got my first gp appointment later and im really scared that I'm gonna get there and be told I'm not pregnant but theres something wrong with my hormone levels or whatever that gave me 4 false positives and a missed period. I just don't feel pregnant and as a result am finding it hard to be excited or positive about being pregnant. I feel very disconnected from this pregnancy :(

-AussieBub


----------



## tgrich

Goldengg said:


> Hi Tgrich, i had hcg done at 12dpo and it was only 29 so i went back on 15dpo and it was 127. Its not so much the number just as long as it doubles every 48hrs.
> So i am sure you are fine&#65533;&#65533;

Thank you I should have my numbers back by today so I will hopefully have some reassurance :)


----------



## Kelskiii

Roll on the sickness starting !! I can't stop eating !!

Also my boobs feel like they are going to explode x


----------



## Goldengg

I know right!! My boobs were my first sign, they just felt heavy and already they are overflowing out of my bra. Im constantly hungry and if i dont eat i feel nauseous but i am trying really hard not to gain as much weight as i did my first two pregnancies. 
As for morning sickness i know that will kick in soon and im dreading it as i own a bakery and the smells make me gag lol


----------



## Missbb2591

Sickness has kicked in here, it was just on off nausea until tonight, after I ate it all came back, first trimester is kicking my butt already!


----------



## aublake

AussieBub said:


> Nope, no nausea or noticeable symptoms here. Woke up feeling a tiny bit moody but since have been feeling completely normal. I hate it. I want the nausea and the morning sickness :( Got my first gp appointment later and im really scared that I'm gonna get there and be told I'm not pregnant but theres something wrong with my hormone levels or whatever that gave me 4 false positives and a missed period. I just don't feel pregnant and as a result am finding it hard to be excited or positive about being pregnant. I feel very disconnected from this pregnancy :(
> 
> -AussieBub

I am with you. I have no noticeable symptoms either- except I woke up sweating the other night, so maybe a hot flash? I have been researching like a crazy person and it's not unusual to not have symptoms at this point. Let's try to be positive and appreciate that we don't have morning sickness! Good luck to you.


----------



## tgrich

Just wanted to update my hcg levels went from 60.9 to 198.8 in 2 days!! So relieved!


----------



## Kelskiii

tgrich said:


> Just wanted to update my hcg levels went from 60.9 to 198.8 in 2 days!! So relieved!

That's great news!! Congrats x


----------



## Goldengg

tgrich said:


> Just wanted to update my hcg levels went from 60.9 to 198.8 in 2 days!! So relieved!

Thats great news!!


----------



## AnneSophie

Hi everyone! Im 4w3d! And our little miracle is due on the 8th of January 2018 &#128525; Can't wait!
This is our first baby, conceived with a donor and at home AI. 
Im so excited & terrified all at once! Im scared to lose the pregnancy how did any of you cope with the sheer anxiety in the first trimester?


----------



## Goldengg

Welcome AnneSophie,
I dont know i sway between excited and hopeful to nervous and believing every twinge or cramp is the end. But i guess at the end of the day its really out of our control so we just have sit and take the rollercoaster ride!


----------



## mandaa1220

I think it gets easier after an ultrasound. It's hard to believe that something so amazing is going on inside of you, until you see it. At least that's how it was for me. Once I could hear a heartbeat and saw my first on the ultrasound at 8weeks, I felt more confident. It doesn't mean that I didn't still freak out over stuff, but maybe less so?


----------



## txbiscuit

tgrich said:


> Just wanted to update my hcg levels went from 60.9 to 198.8 in 2 days!! So relieved!

That's amazing! I logged in just to check on you, and I'm so happy to hear your good news!

Welcome to all the newcomers. :flower:


----------



## tgrich

txbiscuit said:


> tgrich said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update my hcg levels went from 60.9 to 198.8 in 2 days!! So relieved!
> 
> That's amazing! I logged in just to check on you, and I'm so happy to hear your good news!
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers. :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so much j was so nervous logging in to check the results! By those numbers I found out when my hcg was 15! That is just crazy to me!


----------



## pinkmonki

Tgrich: I'm so pleased for you :hugs:

Welcome new ladies, we're growing quite rapidly now aren't we? So many new year babies :happydance:


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hey new comers, welcome!

I woke up with nausea this morning, hopefully it will pass. Got my scan date through already?! It's automatically sent through when you make a MW appointment. It's all done electronically now, I had to sign up online and there's no middle man GP appointment either. MW next week, 12 scan in next month. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## AnneSophie

Thanks everyone :) i booked an early scan for may 22nd, cant wait now!!


----------



## Goldengg

Hi all, i have a scan booked for the 16th May i will be 6wks4d, so hoping to see a heartbeat etc
Just had a nanna nap on the couch this arvo atm im just soooo tired, no nausea today just exhausted!


----------



## HippyMumma23

I'm so surprised that people are getting 6 week scans. Is that because you guys aren't in England?


----------



## Goldengg

HippyMumma23 said:


> I'm so surprised that people are getting 6 week scans. Is that because you guys aren't in England?

Yeah im in Australia and my fertility specialist likes to make sure everything is as it should be.


----------



## mandaa1220

HippyMumma23 said:


> I'm so surprised that people are getting 6 week scans. Is that because you guys aren't in England?

I'm in the US and the standard here is an 8 week dating scan and/or 12 week scan, unless there is a previous history of issues, fertility specialists care or issues before that point.

The 8 week dating scan is used usually for women who don't know their cycles around here, but most people I know have gotten them anyways.


----------



## pinkmonki

I'm in the uk but I have a history of losses so I get extra scans.


----------



## Soph1986

Hi everyone. I'm tentatively joining as I've had light pink spotting for a few days. I would be due around the 13th Jan and got a positive digital on Tue. No symptoms apart from being mega tired since avoit 5dpo. So stressed about possibly chemical. This would be my second child.


----------



## tgrich

Welcome everyone :)

I get extra scans because I always get pregnant again before my cycle returns to normal after having a baby and my previous losses. I just booked mine my doc wanted it the week of the 15th but we are on vacation so we're not getting it until the 24th.


----------



## AnneSophie

HippyMumma23 said:


> I'm so surprised that people are getting 6 week scans. Is that because you guys aren't in England?

Its an option here (in Ireland) you pay for it privately. I booked it to give myself peace of mind, i think a lot of people do :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Ladies, congrats to you all, hope you don't mind me joining!
I'm 4 weeks, 4 days - will be due Jan 8th.
I've also booked a 6-week scan myself. I'm just a bit paranoid as I have a family history of infertility and it took me blimmin ages to get this BFP! But finally I'm here, yay!


----------



## Kelskiii

I had a midwife appointment yesterday she just took general information & now I have to wait for my 8 week booking in appointment.

I asked for a 8 week scan before my appointment as I had a miscarriage in Feb at 6+4 i am struggling emotionally I think I would breakdown if they made me do a booking in before I knew if baby was ok.

So now I need to fight for a 8 week scan ... I will be starting that fight on Monday!! Wish me luck ... if they won't give me one I think we will just pay for one.

No sickness yet just hunger & big boobs x


----------



## heyhailey

Hi everyone! And congratulations on your pregnancys! Can I join you guys? My EDD is Jan 7th and my husband. I got pregnant via IUI on Easter and this will be our first after trying for almost 2 years! 

I've been super nervous though because I got my bfp 11dpiui and my boobs have been so sore ever since then and I've been extremely crampy but for the past 2 days I've felt completely fine. I've heard symptoms come and go but it still worries me! My betas were good though. At 13dpiui it was 88, then 16dpiui is was 589! My first US isn't till 7 weeks so I'm not sure how I can stay sane till then! &#128557;


----------



## Blushbaby

HippyMumma23 said:


> I'm so surprised that people are getting 6 week scans. Is that because you guys aren't in England?

We are having a 6 week scan in a weeks time 12th May. We live in England but has to pay privately through a clinic for iui. Maybe that's why we get one? I have friends who got a 7 week scan through the nhs because they had fertility issues? Seems to be different rules all over. X


----------



## Missbb2591

I'm getting a scan at 8 weeks but that's because my daughter was born with a rare blood disorder so I need treatment from 16 weeks so they want to check the viability of the pregnancy before they get the wheels in motion. Near me the general rule is 12 week dating scan and nuchal screening if you want it.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ah, that's interesting. Lots of different reasons for early scanning. It actually feels like the majority of people in here are having an early scan!

I look forward to seeing the little beans and hearing about their tiny little heart &#128151;


----------



## Soph1986

I live in a remote area so I would be about 9 weeks before I can get a private scan. If I'm still pregnant by then I'll definitely get it. 

What are everyone's symptoms like? I'm 4 weeks today and symptoms just started. My boobs are sore and I gagged after drinking green tea.


----------



## HippyMumma23

I'm 5 weeks 4 days. I've had nausea the last few days and actual morning sickness started today. I'm currently at my local farm and the cafe is cooking fried breakfast and it's smells yak. 

Boobs aren't quite as painful as they were and my horrible spotty skin is finally clearing. 

Less PMT symptoms now and more early pregnancy symptoms basically.


----------



## impatient1

Popping into join! Just had a positive test this week looks like a due date if January 10th for me. :happydance:


----------



## Missbb2591

impatient1 said:


> Popping into join! Just had a positive test this week looks like a due date if January 10th for me. :happydance:

Congrats


----------



## xZoeyx

I haven't been on here much lately so I should update! 
Only 5 weeks today but boobs starting to get sore finally. Nausea has subsided quite a lot, very tired and cramping here and there but that's about it. 

Did another test today just to reassure myself and the lines really dark. I cannot wait for end of the month as I will be using my wages to book myself either an early scan or a later gender scan!


----------



## pinkmonki

Welcome new ladies :hugs:

Glad all is well Zoey! 

Afm: I've been infected with lurgy by my toddler so I'm feeling very sorry for myself today :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

4 weeks 5 days and don't have a lot to report apart from tender boobs and my skin is awful!! Hope that clears up soon!


----------



## impatient1

I'm also having breakouts on my face which is normally clear and some indigestion but nothing else yet.


----------



## Kelskiii

Congratulations to all the new bfps!!

I had to go buy a new bra today I was bursting out of mine and so uncomfortable. Sickness usually hits me at 6 weeks so enjoying being able to taste and enjoy food at the moment x


----------



## Goldengg

Hi all 5wks2d here and i cant remember being this exhausted with my two boys, i have small bouts of nausea too but nothing like what it is yet to come &#129314; i feel like its going to be a long year!!


----------



## Soph1986

I forgot how miserable nausea can be. Definitely never started this early with DS.


----------



## blake12336

Kelskiii I also went out to buy a new bra yesterday!


----------



## mandaa1220

Yeah my symptoms have been more challenging than my pregnancy with my son. I started bloating horrifically around 4-5DPO and it was bad! That was the first inkling something was going on. Since I found out at 9dpo, I've been dealing with nausea on and off (luckily it's died down a little this week), painful cramping on and off, pure exhaustion and my skin hasn't been so great. I'm not complaining. It could be far worse, but I don't remember feeling like this so early on. Hopefully it's a sign that it's a good strong pregnancy. I didn't even want to have another baby yet and now I'm petrified to have something go wrong.


----------



## Missbb2591

mandaa1220 said:


> Yeah my symptoms have been more challenging than my pregnancy with my son. I started bloating horrifically around 4-5DPO and it was bad! That was the first inkling something was going on. Since I found out at 9dpo, I've been dealing with nausea on and off (luckily it's died down a little this week), painful cramping on and off, pure exhaustion and my skin hasn't been so great. I'm not complaining. It could be far worse, but I don't remember feeling like this so early on. Hopefully it's a sign that it's a good strong pregnancy. I didn't even want to have another baby yet and now I'm petrified to have something go wrong.

I know that feeling, we didn't want a baby yet this was totally unplanned but now I'm pregnant I'm so scared we will lose it...I hate the uncertainty of the first trimester :wacko:


----------



## mandaa1220

Missbb2591 said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my symptoms have been more challenging than my pregnancy with my son. I started bloating horrifically around 4-5DPO and it was bad! That was the first inkling something was going on. Since I found out at 9dpo, I've been dealing with nausea on and off (luckily it's died down a little this week), painful cramping on and off, pure exhaustion and my skin hasn't been so great. I'm not complaining. It could be far worse, but I don't remember feeling like this so early on. Hopefully it's a sign that it's a good strong pregnancy. I didn't even want to have another baby yet and now I'm petrified to have something go wrong.
> 
> I know that feeling, we didn't want a baby yet this was totally unplanned but now I'm pregnant I'm so scared we will lose it...I hate the uncertainty of the first trimester :wacko:Click to expand...

Yes! We were going to TTC this summer which isn't so far off, but a January baby is the worst timing, as my husband just started his new job and winter is the very busy time with horrendous amounts of OT. I don't know that he'll be able to take more than a few days to a week max. :( I just feel like it was meant to be, as the baby must have been conceived on our third wedding anniversary.


----------



## Missbb2591

mandaa1220 said:


> Missbb2591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my symptoms have been more challenging than my pregnancy with my son. I started bloating horrifically around 4-5DPO and it was bad! That was the first inkling something was going on. Since I found out at 9dpo, I've been dealing with nausea on and off (luckily it's died down a little this week), painful cramping on and off, pure exhaustion and my skin hasn't been so great. I'm not complaining. It could be far worse, but I don't remember feeling like this so early on. Hopefully it's a sign that it's a good strong pregnancy. I didn't even want to have another baby yet and now I'm petrified to have something go wrong.
> 
> I know that feeling, we didn't want a baby yet this was totally unplanned but now I'm pregnant I'm so scared we will lose it...I hate the uncertainty of the first trimester :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! We were going to TTC this summer which isn't so far off, but a January baby is the worst timing, as my husband just started his new job and winter is the very busy time with horrendous amounts of OT. I don't know that he'll be able to take more than a few days to a week max. :( I just feel like it was meant to be, as the baby must have been conceived on our third wedding anniversary.Click to expand...

Aww anniversary baby :cloud9:


----------



## Hb.x

Hi everyone, congrats on the pregnancies! 

I had a horrible time ttc my first, it took over 2 years and several losses. This time round we spoke about and and I fell pregnant two days later!! I think I'm due around Jan 14th but could be off. I have an early scan tomorrow due to recurrent losses but not expecting to see anything! We had been TTC since LO was born but after 3 years we gave up, so going back to it wasn't an easy decision and I'm totally in shock. 

I'm a medical student and reeeeally did not expect this to happen so quickly, wondering how I'm going to cope with uni and a 3 year old!


----------



## Lyo28

Hi all congrats to all. I'm joining with due date of January 16th. I got a nice strong pos on frer today afree getting a much lighter line yesterday. Still no bfp on digital which has me concerned but I'll stay positive for now.


----------



## AussieBub

Still not feeling pregnant over here. 6 weeks today and still just tired, moody and my face has broken out worse than a teenage boy the night before prom haha. Seriously, my face has so many spots that if you gave me braces and broken glasses, I'd perfectly match a hollywood stereotypical high scholl dork haha. On a more serious note though, not feeling pregnant is starting to really bring my mood down. Feeling less and less optimistic making it to the 12 week scan and gradually feeling more and more disconnected from the pregnancy. I still have my 4 pregnancy sticks and keep looking at them to try and convince myself i am indeed pregnant. Doesn't work though.

-AussieBub


----------



## HippyMumma23

Welcome to the newbies. I'm a student as well, I've already done a degree with a 6 mo th old baby as a single parent so I know I'll be able to do it again. Although admittedly harder this time because it's nursing but I have a stronger network this time round. 

Aussie, I felt like you with my second pregnancy. For some reason I felt much more disconnected than with my first, I've no idea why. I feel like that with this one too. 

I expect this week your morning sickness will kick in so that might reassures you. 

Mine came early this time round, but I've got frackers and they help loads. As soon as I feel sick I eat 2 crackers and it's gone. Much easier than just 'grinning and bearing it' which is what I was doing!

6 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## AussieBub

I hope the morning sickness kicks in, i really need the reassurance. I spoke to my partner last night about how I've been feeling lately and he's concerned i might be suffering from ante-natal depression. I dont think im THAT bad but made the promise that if i still feel this way come my midwife appointment (still no word on when that is) that I would mention it. I just want to feel pregnant so bad so that I can believe it and be excited like everyone else. Just convinced that there's no baby inside me.

-AussieBub


----------



## AnneSophie

Lol i am just finishing my law degree !
I have two more exams this week to finish my BA and im just hoping i wont puke on anyone!
Went to the doctor today, had to explain how i got pregnant becausr i was there with my wife, so after explaining AI etc she was so happy for us!! Very supportive!
She thinks my EDD is 31/12/2017 &#128514; But my cycles are 40 days so i know thats wrong, im not complaining though! Just meams i will get a scan a little earlier, around 11 weeks! 
Who here is dying to know if they are on team blue or pink??
I for one, am! I think pink just becausr i am so &#128567; sick
What about you ladies?


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm also super curious what team I'm on. I already have a perfect little man and I knew very early on that he was going to be a boy - mommas intuition. We'll probably find out ASAP with this one. I feel like it's a girl, but it's hard to follow my intuition this time, because the truth is that I'd love a little lady to join our family, so that may be influencing my feelings.


----------



## AussieBub

Feeling so convinced that i couldn't be pregnant, i took another test. 



Showed up instantly, even before the urine had reached the the test window. Feeling a little better but we'll see how i am next week haha.

-AussieBub


----------



## Soph1986

Wow that's a strong line Aussie!!! 

I also want to know what I'm having but really don't mind either way. Another boy would be lovely because I already have one. Then again I've always imagined a girl. 

Got these two tests today so happy things are progressing. Still so nervous though.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2437.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hb.x

I'm not really feeling pregnant either now. I was nautilus and vomited last week (possibly implantation sickness?!?) but nothing really now. Slights sore boobs if that. 

Had my early scan today and all looks fine, saw a sac and thin know endometrium so looking like I'm right and between 4-5 weeks. I've got another scan next week so hopefully see a bit more then. 

I don't think I want to know whether we're pink or blue this time! I found out last time and it was fab, but I'm keen on a surprise :yellow:


----------



## Missbb2591

That's a really strong line Aussie!


----------



## Kelskiii

Not feeling pregnant at !! I've had some cramps/stretching pains today but that's about it. Almost at 6 weeks so I'm sure I will start to feel pregnant then with the sickness.

We are keeping the gender a surprise like with did with our daughter. It helped me through labour knowing I would soon find out if it was a girl or a boy x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies can I join you?

Got a very very faint line on Wednesday evening so tested again on Friday morning and it was slightly darker. EDD is 12th Jan at the moment.
I feel like I've never been pregnant before! Have no idea what to do! OH thinks it's not happening (partly denial) due to not being planned. So far only symptom is one sore boob and some cramping.

Congratulations everyone xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

Welcome Carly! Unplanned here. I've been more in shock than anything, but getting excited.


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## tgrich

I havent had to many symptoms nauseous twice and thats about it. We have two girls and a boy our first daughter was kept a surprise and im pretty sure this being our last will be the same. We are hoping for another boy :) hubby and I were giving planning on trying until our youngest turns one to get pregnant again and his birthday is in july so we almost didnt make it :p im so excited for my first ultrasound about 2 weeks to go.


----------



## pinkmonki

Morning ladies, and welcome to the new ladies. 

Sorry I've been MIA, I'm horribly sick with a head cold and chest infection on top of hideous nausea. Other than that everything is A-ok. Super dang bloated though, I look 5 months gone.


----------



## pinkmonki

Oops forgot to say, gender wise we won't be finding out since we never do but my instinct has always been spot on so I'm curious if I can guess correctly this time. Far too early to predict either way yet though.


----------



## Missbb2591

Congrats and welcome Carly. My pregnancy wasn't planned either but I've just about got over the shock and I'm excited and anxious now! 

Pink- sorry you've been feeling so crappy hope you feel better now!


----------



## Hb.x

Hope you're feeling better pink!!

Last week of teaching for the academic year before exams in two weeks. Looking forward to a long summer of doing nothing :haha:

We had booked to go to Mexico on holiday and we now need to change it :dohh: we live in the UK so I'm thinking somewhere reasonably close (5-6 hours ish flight) with loads to do for kids (he's only 3 and a half). Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## London Kiwi

Hb.x
What about somewhere like Malta. It's a bit closer, absolutely stunning, nice food, lovely beaches.
I'm not sure about the amount of activities for kids but I'm sure there are hotels that cater for the little ones X


----------



## Lyo28

Well im 4 +1 now amnd getting strong lines about same as control so feeling very real now. Hope everyone is doing well &#128512;


----------



## Missbb2591

Hb.x said:


> Hope you're feeling better pink!!
> 
> Last week of teaching for the academic year before exams in two weeks. Looking forward to a long summer of doing nothing :haha:
> 
> We had booked to go to Mexico on holiday and we now need to change it :dohh: we live in the UK so I'm thinking somewhere reasonably close (5-6 hours ish flight) with loads to do for kids (he's only 3 and a half). Does anyone have any suggestions?

Mallorca is lovely and perfect for kids there's loads of lovely beaches! There's a hotel in alcudia called the alcudia pins and it's right on the beach, has a huge swimming pool and they do lots of excursions and activities on site too.


----------



## Hb.x

Fab, I'll have a look at Malta and Mallorca tonight. Luckily Thomson have a policy where you can swap your holiday without the amendment fee if travelling to a Zika zone and have a doctors letter confirming pregnancy, or so their website says. When I called them yesterday, the man was very unhelpful and told me this ran out in March, but the website doesn't state that so I'm going to push for it anyway!

Has anyone else checked their heart rate? I was power walking today and noticed mine was 115!! I was shocked!


----------



## Missbb2591

Hb.x said:


> Fab, I'll have a look at Malta and Mallorca tonight. Luckily Thomson have a policy where you can swap your holiday without the amendment fee if travelling to a Zika zone and have a doctors letter confirming pregnancy, or so their website says. When I called them yesterday, the man was very unhelpful and told me this ran out in March, but the website doesn't state that so I'm going to push for it anyway!
> 
> Has anyone else checked their heart rate? I was power walking today and noticed mine was 115!! I was shocked!

I checked mine last night at resting and it was 98 :wacko: normally my resting heart rate is like 75!


----------



## Daisies11

Hi ladies, can I join. I tested tonight and got a bfp. Thinking baby should be due around 10 January. Totally in shock at the moment, had waited until 2 days late to test as I was convinced this wasn't the month, shows how little intuition I have!


----------



## Missbb2591

Daisies11 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join. I tested tonight and got a bfp. Thinking baby should be due around 10 January. Totally in shock at the moment, had waited until 2 days late to test as I was convinced this wasn't the month, shows how little intuition I have!

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Hb.x

Daisies11 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join. I tested tonight and got a bfp. Thinking baby should be due around 10 January. Totally in shock at the moment, had waited until 2 days late to test as I was convinced this wasn't the month, shows how little intuition I have!


Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Daisies11

Thank you! What a crazy evening this has been, wasn't prepared for that at all!

Hope you are both getting on ok so far. 

Hb- I saw your post about changing your holiday. We went to Cala n'bosch in Menorca last year with our little boy and it was lovely. Not too big but lots of bars & restaurants and the beach was lovely for little ones.


----------



## Soph1986

Congratulations Daisies!! 

4 weeks 4 days I think today. Still pink spotting now and again but tests still dark.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2448.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hb.x

Fabulous, I'll add Mallorca to the list! I'm hoping to go into Thomson today with a list and see where has loss for kids but good for us too. Just waiting on a letter from my doctor to confirm pregnant, which should be done this afternoon. 

I'm also getting my hepatitis titre done in uni today so I'm going to need to tell them I'm pregnant. Not sure how this will go down! 

I actually had the tiniest bit of red spotting last night too. So small I couldn't see it without my glasses on, but it still panicked me! I'm having lots of stretchy/dull aches too. I hate the first few weeks!

Your test looks really dark Soph, that's a positive sign!


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm on the same page HB. I had literally two minuscule pink dots when I wiped on Monday and I panicked like all hell broke loose. I never bled with my first pregnancy, but most people I know bled somewhat in pregnancy, so you'd think that I'd know it's normal! I wouldn't have even noticed, if it wasn't for the fact that I over analyze every piece of toilet paper :rofl:

I've also had lots of cramping on and off.


----------



## Daisies11

I keep getting lots of cramps and twinges in my tummy and back. Probably a lot of it is in my head because you do analyse everything at this stage. And the constant knicker checking/tissue checking! I'm driving myself mad already and I've not known 24 hours yet. The first few weeks are rubbish. Going to call my Doctors later and get booked in with the midwife. Has anyone got midwife/scan dates planned yet?


----------



## tgrich

Daisies11 said:


> I keep getting lots of cramps and twinges in my tummy and back. Probably a lot of it is in my head because you do analyse everything at this stage. And the constant knicker checking/tissue checking! I'm driving myself mad already and I've not known 24 hours yet. The first few weeks are rubbish. Going to call my Doctors later and get booked in with the midwife. Has anyone got midwife/scan dates planned yet?

Tomorrow I will have known for 2 weeks but it feels like months these weeks are so hard! I have my first scan on the 24th and after I know my due date they will schedule my next appointments.


----------



## mandaa1220

I've known for two weeks today. I had a midwife appt on Saturday and we'll discuss an ultrasound then. I'm hoping in two weeks.


----------



## pinkmonki

I've known a couple of weeks now. 

First scan is a week on Saturday, first midwife appointment is the following Tuesday. I could have had a scan and consultant appointment by now because of all the losses but I'm opting out this time, they can't help if anything is going to go wrong anyway so I'm going with the stress free treating it as normal low risk style approach. (And so far so good, since this is the first time since my earth babies that I haven't spotted/bled during first tri) 

Symptoms wise I'm oh so definitely pregnant with acne, bloating, hideous nausea, headaches, fatigue.. so I figure all good signs. :happydance:


----------



## mandaa1220

I have the same exact symptons as you pinkmonki! It's irritating, but a reminder that things are happening.


----------



## Hb.x

I had a scan on Monday, just sac a gestational sac. Back again this Monday coming. 
My official appointments at supposed to be 6th of June for midwife and 20th of June for first scan as they had to go from y LMP dates which I know are out, so I'm expecting them to be moved about a bit. 

Managed to get my holiday dilemma sorted, the shop had a deal on one of the holiday villages in Turkey so I went with that. 

I'm actually jealous you guys have all these symptoms (as weird as that sounds :haha:)


----------



## koj518

Hi Ladies, 

Do you mind if I join?

I just got my first ever BFP yesterday with a positive beta at 12dp5dt. I go in for my second beta tomorrow. I'm hoping everything goes well and that I could join you all on this journey!


----------



## karaclarke93

I'm due 7th January !

Hoping this baby sticks xx


----------



## sassymycat

Hi guys, 

Got my BFP on Sunday of last week. Monday had blood test and hcg level was 17 at 15dpiui ( doc was pretty discouraging). Had another blood test today 2 days later and nurse said it was 43 (said it was a good rise - so i'm hopeful). Are there any other low hcg people out here?


----------



## tgrich

sassymycat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my BFP on Sunday of last week. Monday had blood test and hcg level was 17 at 15dpiui ( doc was pretty discouraging). Had another blood test today 2 days later and nurse said it was 43 (said it was a good rise - so i'm hopeful). Are there any other low hcg people out here?

Mine wasn't as low but 15dpo I was at 60 and 17 DPO I was at 198.


----------



## Daisies11

I'm envious of all of you getting scans early on. My first midwife appointment is booked for 1 June, and I expect the first scan to be around the end of June. It seems so far away!

Congratulations koj & Kara, hoping it's a happy & healthy 9 months for you both!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm super jealous of all your symptoms!
So far it's just cramping here that's the only sign... and I did just make a crisp sandwich then drop it on the floor but eat it anyway because I NEEDED it &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; 
I'm going to the Drs tomorrow to fill out the referral form for the midwife. Can't decide when to start telling people though. When are you all telling?


----------



## Goldengg

Hi everyone, wow so many babies for jan 2018 so far! Congratulations everyone on your Bfps.
So im 5wk6d today and was feeling a little stressed this week because i had heaps of symptoms including nausea and then they all just disappeared.... then of course i dreamed i had a mc which was awful. But yesterday the nausea kicked in big time so tgat was slightly comforting. 
Why do we want to feel nausea and then so regret that thought when it kicks in lol!
I have my first scan on Tuesday so im sure i will feel better when i see that everything is how it should be &#128522;


----------



## Hb.x

Goldenegg I had the dream last night too, it's awful isn't it!!

I've told our mums so far but that's all. Will probably tell family around 8w all going well, will have a scan most weeks now until I'm 'safe' so I think 8w should be ok. I'm not really planning on the Facebook announcement kind of thing until about 16w ish (I'm away on holiday between 13-15w so will try to get a nice picture in the sun for it :haha:)

A crisp sandwich sounds wonderful!! For me it's the smell of the subway just now, but I've always loved the smell :blush: the subway came as soon as I got to the platform yesterday so I missed out on the smell!! Luckily I use it twice a day lol. Not so big on the smell of the train station though :wacko:


----------



## lillielayla

Hi everyone. Congratulations! 
First post since 2011 when I was pregnant with my first! .. 
this is baby number three, due 2nd January &#55357;&#56842;
So glad I can talk about it somewhere as no one knows! 
Struggling really bad with morning sickness (all day nausea) other than that I'm doing great. Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## HippyMumma23

I told everyone straight away with baby 1 and 2. 

But with this one I'm holding back for several reasons. Mainly I don't want my youngest finding out then having to break his heart if there's something wrong on the 12 week scan because that would make it even more painful for me. 

So keeping it schtum until then. 

I have a funny feeling I will have a bump that I won't be able to hide before then though...


----------



## worrying

Mind if I join you ladies? 

I'm due my second around the 16th of Jan. 

I had HG with my first and am already feeling sick! Also getting leg and foot cramps and increased saliva.:/


----------



## CharlieO

Hello all,

I'd like to join you all, 5w1d pregnant with no 2 here, my DS was born in Jan 2013, this little bean is due 9th Jan! (9 days before its brothers birthday!)

Wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## koj518

Hi everyone!! My 2nd beta came back! 1st = 422, 2nd = 1033 :happydance:

If all goes well, I would be due 1/13 (1 day before it's niece) 

Because it's our first bfp and an IVF one at that, we're going to be very cautious and not even tell family until we can see a heartbeat! I'm actually not even convinced myself that I'm pregnant!


----------



## CharlieO

Congrats!!! x




koj518 said:


> Hi everyone!! My 2nd beta came back! 1st = 422, 2nd = 1033 :happydance:
> 
> If all goes well, I would be due 1/13 (1 day before it's niece)
> 
> Because it's our first bfp and an IVF one at that, we're going to be very cautious and not even tell family until we can see a heartbeat! I'm actually not even convinced myself that I'm pregnant!


----------



## annio84

Hello, I've decided I'd cautiously like to join. I just got my bfp yesterday after a MMC in January. Baby number 2 is due around 20th January.

Koj, I think I remember you, did you post in 'does anyone else not test early' thread back in 2012?


----------



## koj518

annio84 said:


> Hello, I've decided I'd cautiously like to join. I just got my bfp yesterday after a MMC in January. Baby number 2 is due around 20th January.
> 
> Koj, I think I remember you, did you post in 'does anyone else not test early' thread back in 2012?

OMG!! YES!!! can you believe I've been here since then and this is my first BFP!! I've kept the tradition going and I still didn't test early with this cycle!! :)


----------



## annio84

I'm so happy for you finally getting your bfp Koj! I never did get the hang of not testing early even though I always had the best if intentions.


----------



## Daisies11

Great news on the beta results koj!

Annio, nice to see you here!

We just told my mum & dad tonight, they are so so excited to be nana & grandad all over again. Makes it feel more real once you tell someone. I was so nervous about telling them though which is ridiculous, I knew they would be happy so I wasn't worried about their reactions at all but so nervous to tell them!


----------



## pinkmonki

Congratulations and welcome, new ladies :hugs: Gosh we're gearing up to be a big group aren't we? Maybe I should make a secret Fb group? 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## London Kiwi

Could be a good idea Pink.

I'm feeling fine... How are you?
I've had 2 periods of brief dizziness and apart from cramps that's all so far.
I'm only 5weeks 4 days so I shouldn't speak too soon ha.

A friend found out yesterday she lost her baby at 10 weeks so feeling awful for her. She's amazingly positive and said she'll just try again straight away bless her. They went to their scan and it was an empty sack.

We have an early scan next week so hope that there's something there


----------



## CharlieO

Great idea! I'm still in my January Jellybean 2013 group from here on a secret FB group - love it! x


----------



## Blushbaby

We have a 6 week scan today! I was getting very excited last night but now a little heartbroken. We had decided to tell our parents today after the scan all being well. But my wife has said she now wants to wait a bit longer. I was excited to share our news with people probably so it would be more real for me. Feeling a little jealous that I'm not carrying. Trying to be supportive. Mostly upset that the excitement has gone x


----------



## mandaa1220

London Kiwi said:


> Could be a good idea Pink.
> 
> I'm feeling fine... How are you?
> I've had 2 periods of brief dizziness and apart from cramps that's all so far.
> I'm only 5weeks 4 days so I shouldn't speak too soon ha.
> 
> A friend found out yesterday she lost her baby at 10 weeks so feeling awful for her. She's amazingly positive and said she'll just try again straight away bless her. They went to their scan and it was an empty sack.
> 
> We have an early scan next week so hope that there's something there

Was that her first scan?


----------



## pinkmonki

Weird, took me a while to find the group now it's been moved! Hah! If you want to PM me I'll send you a link to my FB so I can add you to the group


----------



## pinkmonki

Also since it's now a proper 'groups' thread should i add everyones EDD to the opening post?


----------



## pinkmonki

Eh ignore all that, I was at a loss so i've gone through and captured all the dates we know so far, will add them. let me know if I missed anyone. I've also set up a fb group, it's secret so no one on friends lists will see it (last thing we want!) so you'll have to friend me so I can add you, I won't be in the least offended to be deleted once added to the group  My fb is: https://www.facebook.com/inkymonkimoo


----------



## xZoeyx

I've added you Pink.


----------



## mad_but_glad

Hi ladies. I just got my BFP this morning so I'd like to join. Baby #3 and due approximately January 21st. Hope you're all doing well!!


----------



## Hb.x

I've added you too pink, I'm Hayley McAllister. 

Congrats to the newbies!!


----------



## pinkmonki

You're added Zoey, hopefully we'll have a fun little group soon :hugs:

Congratulations Mad! I'll add you to the edd list :hugs:


----------



## pinkmonki

Hb.x said:


> I've added you too pink, I'm Hayley McAllister.
> 
> Congrats to the newbies!!

Will go add you :hugs:


----------



## Missbb2591

Added on Facebook I'm Bethany Baxter :)


----------



## CharlieO

I've added you pink!


----------



## annio84

I've added you too.


----------



## pinkmonki

I'm so glad to have you all along for the ride :hugs: I'll add you now Annio. Anyone who requests later, I'll add you tomorrow it's 9:20pm and I'm flagging. :blush::haha:


----------



## CharlieO

Anyone else with horrendous dry mouth?


----------



## Daisies11

I've just added you!

Yes Charlie. I've woken up with awful dry mouth and feeling nauseous as though I've drunk a bottle of wine last night, what fun!

Also, pregnancy insomnia seems to have already started for me. I didn't go to sleep till almost 1 last night and I've been awake since 5.30, why??!!


----------



## annio84

I can't say that I have Charlie but I have been extremely thirsty. Strange the things our bodies do.


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls. I've been stalking your thread, hoping to join.
I got my :bfp: today. Much could still go wrong but I'll enjoy it for now.
You can see my ttc history in my signature. 
I'm mildly nauseos and crampy and my boobs are sore now and then.
Congrats all on your BFPs!


----------



## Missbb2591

Katy78 said:


> Hi girls. I've been stalking your thread, hoping to join.
> I got my :bfp: today. Much could still go wrong but I'll enjoy it for now.
> You can see my ttc history in my signature.
> I'm mildly nauseos and crampy and my boobs are sore now and then.
> Congrats all on your BFPs!

Congrats and welcome :)))


----------



## Daisies11

Congrats Katy!


----------



## koj518

Congrats Katy! 

Charlie - omg YES. So dry!!!

Wish I could join you on Facebook but I'm not much of a facebooker.. I don't even remember my account... Yes, I'm a weirdo! I hope some of you will stick around here too!!


----------



## Hb.x

Not much of a dry mouth as such, but I'm drinking load some so maybe that's why! Can't decide for the life of me what to eat either, other than fizzy haribos :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've just added you too pink xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Welcome to all the newbies :waves:


----------



## Katy78

pinkmonki said:


> I've also set up a fb group, it's secret so no one on friends lists will see it (last thing we want!) so you'll have to friend me so I can add you, I won't be in the least offended to be deleted once added to the group  My fb is: https://www.facebook.com/inkymonkimoo

I added you, I'd like to join the FB group.


----------



## pinkmonki

I'm sure we'll be here too :hugs:

I'll add you ladies now and welcome Katy, congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## mayacat

Hi Pink!

As far as I know, I'm due Jan 20th, based on my O date. Dr will probably go by LMP date though (14th) until I get a dating u/s that prooves otherwise.


----------



## Hb.x

I've had a bit of brown spotting tonight. Tiny bit of red. Now I'm panicking :cry: they did tell me at my scan that there was an implantation bleed beside the sack and there might be some bleeding so I know I should read but it's so hard :cry:


----------



## Missbb2591

Hb.x said:


> I've had a bit of brown spotting tonight. Tiny bit of red. Now I'm panicking :cry: they did tell me at my scan that there was an implantation bleed beside the sack and there might be some bleeding so I know I should read but it's so hard :cry:

I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry, especially when they saw it on scan :hugs: keep an eye on it but fingers crossed it's just bean getting settled.


----------



## Goldengg

pinkmonki said:


> I'm sure we'll be here too :hugs:
> 
> I'll add you ladies now and welcome Katy, congratulations! :cloud9:

Pinkmonki ive added you too, my name is Aleshia


----------



## Missbb2591

Argh girls this sickness is no joke, I took my pregnancy vitamin this morning and the minute it hit my stomach I was retching... throwing up vitamins is awful....roll on second trimester because I'm over this one!


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, congratulations to you all and I wish you all a Happy & Healthy 9 months.

Today I got my BFP EDD is around 21st January 2018. I'm in complete shock ATM & extreamly nervous as I had a MC in September. We have decided not to tell anyone until it's safe to do so x


----------



## HippyMumma23

I've been looking for this thread everywhere. How come it got moved? 

September, oct, Nov and Dec all have threads in first tri. Did we get booted out?!

Anyway, hope you're all well. I have been feeling like absolute hell recently 24 hour nausea but bought myself some seabands and they are helping enormously. 

And totally agree with the dry mouth! I'm finding it extra bad in the evening, so I'm up all night weeing out all the water I've had for my unquenchable thirst and dry mouth! 
Hope everyone has a good week. Can't believe I'm 7 weeks on Tuesday, already!


----------



## pinkmonki

Welcome G, H&H 9 months to you. If you want to join our little Facebook group there's a link somewhere in the last couple of pages :hugs:

Hippy, I thought the same thing! It just moved and I don't know why.

Almost 7 weeks! That's amazing! I'll be 7 weeks on Saturday when we see bean for the first time. 

Right there with the dry mouth crew too, and the peeing. I won't lie, I'm so so grateful to be pregnant but it's kicking my ass and I feel throughly awful.


----------



## Missbb2591

Totally get the being grateful but feeling so awful, I want this baby to be okay and the symptoms reassure me but I can't wait until I don't feel so crappy!


----------



## Katy78

Welcome and congrats G x!

HippyMumma23, we got moved from First tri to Pregnancy groups and discussions because we won't be in the first tri forever so it's not like we were booted out :winkwink:.

AFM, feeling good about this pregnancy. I peed on another IC two days after the first one and the test line was almost as strong as the control line - a very nice progression :happydance:.
Still nauseous, peeing a lot but it's manageable for now. Grow beany grow!


----------



## pinkmonki

Katy, I think she means because there's two other groups still in there it's weird we have been removed and not them. Particularly since they're much sooner due dates than us too. Not an issue, more a curiosity thing if that makes sense?


----------



## Katy78

Maybe they missed those groups somehow. I'm sure they'll be moved sooner or later. Anyway, I think it's fine :).


----------



## pinkmonki

Oh I'm not bothered either :haha: More just bemused I suppose. I wasn't intending it to be an official 9month group but I'm cool with keeping up with it now it is.


----------



## pinkmonki

Speaking of, have updated the edd's on the first page. anyone I've missed?


----------



## Katy78

Me, on the 17th :).


----------



## pinkmonki

Katy78 said:


> Me, on the 17th :).

Crap, sorry lovely! Will add you now xx


----------



## annio84

Me on 20th as well.


----------



## tgrich

Me on the 7th that will probably change when I get my scan next week :)


----------



## impatient1

Missbb2591 said:


> Argh girls this sickness is no joke, I took my pregnancy vitamin this morning and the minute it hit my stomach I was retching... throwing up vitamins is awful....roll on second trimester because I'm over this one!

I used to have to take my vitamin at bed time to sleep through the nausea with dd1.

We haven't told anyone yet. SIL messaged me the other day to tell me she had a dream I was pregnant but I blew that off and told her I'd be having a drink to celebrate my Mother's day. I think we'll be waiting until 12 weeks to tell anyone. I'm hoping I get a scam before the my 20th week scan but won't know until after I see my OB.


----------



## pinkmonki

Sorry ladies, will add you shortly when I'm on the laptop. I'm laid on my bathroom floor like a Victorian drama queen right now. :blush:


----------



## Missbb2591

impatient1 said:


> Missbb2591 said:
> 
> 
> Argh girls this sickness is no joke, I took my pregnancy vitamin this morning and the minute it hit my stomach I was retching... throwing up vitamins is awful....roll on second trimester because I'm over this one!
> 
> I used to have to take my vitamin at bed time to sleep through the nausea with dd1.
> 
> We haven't told anyone yet. SIL messaged me the other day to tell me she had a dream I was pregnant but I blew that off and told her I'd be having a drink to celebrate my Mother's day. I think we'll be waiting until 12 weeks to tell anyone. I'm hoping I get a scam before the my 20th week scan but won't know until after I see my OB.Click to expand...

Think il have to give that a go!


----------



## pinkmonki

All added and updated, theres 33 of us so far! :cloud9:


----------



## mandaa1220

I've got my first ultrasound scheduled for next Friday the 26th. I'm so excited!


----------



## pinkmonki

mandaa1220 said:


> I've got my first ultrasound scheduled for next Friday the 26th. I'm so excited!

So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well today, hope 1st Tri is being nice to everyone.

So my App is saying 4+1w today, just done a clear blue digital & got 2-3weeks, woohoo!!!

I'm hoping that my pregnancy sysmptins get stronger soon, as I've only got sore boobs ATM.


----------



## tgrich

I have had on and off nausea the past few days and making dinner for the family is rough currently im making food and I want nothing to do with it :(


----------



## G x

pinkmonki said:


> Welcome G, H&H 9 months to you. If you want to join our little Facebook group there's a link somewhere in the last couple of pages :hugs:

Thank you pinkmonki, I've added you on FB x


----------



## Goldengg

Hi all i have my first scan today 6wk4d, hoping to see a little heartbeat &#128513;


----------



## koj518

Golden - So exciting!! Good luck!! <3


----------



## annio84

Good luck golden! 

I'm super happy today because my boobs have started hurting and I've been feeling a bit sickly. My first proper symptoms. On the not so positive side my little girl has chickenpox. Hopefully not a problem for me because I remember having it as a child.


----------



## Missbb2591

Why oh why is it called morning sickness?! It's 11.20pm here and I've spent the past half hour chucking up and laying on the bathroom floor :nope:

Hope your scan goes well golden :flower:


----------



## QueenMom

Add another positive to that! I am 3 weeks and 3 days pregnant, first positive 2 days ago. Confirmed with digital yesterday. This is my 4th and final baby and i am a excited! Been trying 9 month and here I am! So excited to enjoy EVERY ache pain and wonderfulthing that comes with pregnancy. &#55357;&#56473; btw I have 3 girls. I have 3 sisters and no brothers and my sister has 1 boy and 2 girls. Let's not mention DH family is FULL of girls. So come on baby boys!


----------



## Missbb2591

Welcome :)


----------



## pinkmonki

Hope the scan went well Golden. 

Miss B - Amen sister. It is all day and occasionally middle of the night for me. I too am becoming overly familiar with my bathroom floor. (those tiles feel good though!) 

Queen - Congratulations! What's your EDD so i can add you to the front page? Also If you want to join our little facebook group theres a link somewhere in the last few pages


----------



## Missbb2591

Pink- I think I'm going to start eating in the bathroom because I seem to spend all my time there either throwing up or peeing... it's ridiculous!


----------



## pinkmonki

Missbb2591 said:


> Pink- I think I'm going to start eating in the bathroom because I seem to spend all my time there either throwing up or peeing... it's ridiculous!

Hahaha right there with you.


----------



## Missbb2591

pinkmonki said:


> Missbb2591 said:
> 
> 
> Pink- I think I'm going to start eating in the bathroom because I seem to spend all my time there either throwing up or peeing... it's ridiculous!
> 
> Hahaha right there with you.Click to expand...

If they want to lower the rates of teen pregnancy they should just give teens a taste of morning sickness for a day &#128553;


----------



## koj518

goldengg - how did your scan go?


----------



## MissMiki

I'd like to join please! Current EDD 21st Jan 2018


----------



## Missbb2591

Congrats and welcome :)


----------



## Goldengg

Hi everyone, congrats on all the new BFP's&#129303;
My scan yesterday went really well all measured perfectly and a little heartbeat at 112 bpm. It kind of went in a blur of all good looks great...have a nice life lol
As it was the last time we will ever see our fertility specialist who gave me my first ds. I felt a little sad..or something it was the end of our ttc life. We will never have to dtd for anything but fun lol


----------



## koj518

goldengg - Yay congrats!! I have my first early u/s this Friday (5w6d). Hoping mine goes as well as yours, although mine won't be as far along..!

hi Missmiki!


----------



## QueenMom

pinkmonki said:


> Hope the scan went well Golden.
> 
> Miss B - Amen sister. It is all day and occasionally middle of the night for me. I too am becoming overly familiar with my bathroom floor. (those tiles feel good though!)
> 
> Queen - Congratulations! What's your EDD so i can add you to the front page? Also If you want to join our little facebook group theres a link somewhere in the last few pages

I found the link! EDD is Jan.26th. 2 of my girls came 2 weeks early and my middle baby came 1 week early. Maybe my mom will get a shared bday present!


----------



## QueenMom

Goldengg said:


> Hi everyone, congrats on all the new BFP's&#55358;&#56599;
> My scan yesterday went really well all measured perfectly and a little heartbeat at 112 bpm. It kind of went in a blur of all good looks great...have a nice life lol
> As it was the last time we will ever see our fertility specialist who gave me my first ds. I felt a little sad..or something it was the end of our ttc life. We will never have to dtd for anything but fun lol

Thanks for the welcome and glad everything went well! I could see it being bitter sweet for yoy. But you are having a little bebes! And congrats on that. I complained about 9 months selfishly sometimes. Makes my heart happy when people who cant, do. Hope all continues going well! On another note, that heartbeat!? You having a boy!:blue:


----------



## tgrich

Its 3:30 am and my youngest just woke up for a bottle and im feeling the most nauseous I have felt yet. Honestly it makes me feel better because I know baby must be doing good :)


----------



## AussieBub

Looks like my morning sickness is slowly coming in now. Been sick 3 times in 2 days. Nausea is around every time i eat and drink though. Unfortunately I'm full of cold right now and feel awful. Got my first midwife appointment next week though so got that to look forward to. Welcome to all the new BFP's. Happy and Healthy 9 months everyone. 

-AussieBub


----------



## pinkmonki

I've added you both, MissMiki and Queenmom :)

Hows everyone getting on?


----------



## MissMiki

Well I caved today and did a last "check" just to make sure. The pics are my progression Saturday to today (wednesday) ... wonder if I'll ever stop POAS? after 7 years and a lot of heart break including the man I was doing IVF leaving me for another woman, 2 years with my new partner and it's a lot to take in!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170517_174407_845.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JessyG

Hello! Can i join. Got my bfp on monday at 10dpo which gives me a DD of 26th January. I am 4 weeks (just) and already feeling like i have beeb hit by a bus. I forget what early pregnancy is like, i have bee having cramps on and off all day. Some of them make me feel a bit woozy, is that normal. It also seems to happen more when i an hungry. I could eat all day. I put on 3 stone with my DD and can see myself doing the same this time!


----------



## Missbb2591

MissMiki said:


> Well I caved today and did a last "check" just to make sure. The pics are my progression Saturday to today (wednesday) ... wonder if I'll ever stop POAS? after 7 years and a lot of heart break including the man I was doing IVF leaving me for another woman, 2 years with my new partner and it's a lot to take in!

Great lines! Fx'ed this is it for you!



JessyG said:


> Hello! Can i join. Got my bfp on monday at 10dpo which gives me a DD of 26th January. I am 4 weeks (just) and already feeling like i have beeb hit by a bus. I forget what early pregnancy is like, i have bee having cramps on and off all day. Some of them make me feel a bit woozy, is that normal. It also seems to happen more when i an hungry. I could eat all day. I put on 3 stone with my DD and can see myself doing the same this time!

Congrats, early pregnancy is a bummer, I'm seriously struggling and I'm around 7 weeks ish.


----------



## Daisies11

MissMiki congrats on your bfp. It's been a long time coming for you, so enjoy it all!

Jessy I'm eating all the time too. When I'm eating something I feel pretty ok. In between I feel generally tired, nauseous and weepy. What fun I am at the moment!

Congrats to all the new bfps!


----------



## AussieBub

Typical. Just as i start to feel more connected to the pregnancy and i go and have brown blood when i wipe. Has only happened once so far (about 30 mins ago) but i immediately jumped to worse case and spent 20 mins being consoled by my partner. I know it's normal but it has scared the living hell out of me. I'm now tucked up in bed too afraid to do anything :(

-AussieBub


----------



## annio84

Aussie, how are you doing now? any more since your last post? I hope everything is ok with you.


----------



## Katy78

Aussie, I'm sorry you're going through that. I've been there (though later in pregnancy). Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## Missbb2591

AussieBub said:


> Typical. Just as i start to feel more connected to the pregnancy and i go and have brown blood when i wipe. Has only happened once so far (about 30 mins ago) but i immediately jumped to worse case and spent 20 mins being consoled by my partner. I know it's normal but it has scared the living hell out of me. I'm now tucked up in bed too afraid to do anything :(
> 
> -AussieBub

Oh no :( has it got better?
The good thing is it's brown so it's not new fresh blood, the chances are everything's fine :hugs:


----------



## AussieBub

Tiny bit of brown blood this morning. My partner keeps telling me it's fine, it's normal, only red blood is something to worry about but of course my mind immediately goes to worse case and I'm slowly convincing myself it's the beginning of the end. I know my partner is right though and that it is normal but my head won't let me be calm about it. 

-AussieBub


----------



## AussieBub

I just threw up.... So I've no idea what to think at this point. 

-AussieBub


----------



## koj518

Aussiebub - I hope you and the baby are ok! sending lots of positive vibes your way!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Lyo28

Aussie hope that all is OK. It is very normal to have spotting in early pregnancy. I have had on 2 of mine. But I also know it's near impossible not to worry when you see it..


----------



## mandaa1220

Is anyone else bloating beyond belief? With baby #1, I didn't show until like a minimum of 12-13 weeks and that was a mini pudge. 

This time, I started bloating and looking 4m pregnant before I even knew I was pregnant. In fact, it was my bloating belly that got me wondering if I had a medical concern or was pregnant (was the latter :rofl:)

I feel like I hear all the time that you get bigger quick with your second child, but I'm like what the heck!!


----------



## Soph1986

I hope spotting stops Aussiebub. First trimester is definitely not a relaxing time. 

Congrats to all the new BFPs and hope you have a happy and healthy nine months. 

My morning sickness kicked in at the gym today. Still feeling quite rough but thankfully haven't been sick yet. Apart from sore boobs no other symptoms. Scan booked for 8 weeks so in 2 weeks time. Nervous already lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mandaa, I totally feel your pain with the bloating! I'm not even 6 weeks and I'm worrying about how much longer I can hide this pregnancy. :dohh: Its even worse at the end of the day.
 



Attached Files:







20170518_125728.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mandaa1220

I feel so much better!! This is me earlier this week.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5620.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AussieBub

Spotting appears to have stopped for now thankfully. Still feeling really nauseous and im full of cold and I'm not allowed to take anything for it. Just have to suffer through it, it sucks. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oooh hi everyone!!! Can I join?!!!!

Got my first ever BFP last Saturday after 7 years of trying!!!

Due date 22nd January 2018. Using my conceive date for this as I know the day I ovulated :thumbup:

I think I'm too early for symptoms. Had lots of niggles, aches and non painful cramps. Boobs however have been on fire for over a week now!


----------



## mandaa1220

Marriedlaydee said:


> Oooh hi everyone!!! Can I join?!!!!
> 
> Got my first ever BFP last Saturday after 7 years of trying!!!
> 
> Due date 22nd January 2018. Using my conceive date for this as I know the day I ovulated :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'm too early for symptoms. Had lots of niggles, aches and non painful cramps. Boobs however have been on fire for over a week now!

Congratulations! What a journey!!


----------



## pinkmonki

Weclome new ladies! Holy moly, we're at 37 bfps now! Ladies if you want to join the FB group there's a link a few pages back :hugs:

Aussie: I'm sorry you had a scare lovely, but glad all seems to be ok. 

afm: Totally with you on the bloating, it's insane! I'm still really suffering with the nausea and sickness too. And this stupid sodding cold! It's been four weeks now and I'm still sniffly and have a sore throat, and still pigging deaf in one ear. So beyond over it. 

Scan day tomorrow though yay! Also scary haircut day but i'm currently pretending that isn't happening :haha:


----------



## Vianeybb

Hi ladies, congrats to all!
I got my BFP! After 2 years of trying and 2 early m/c s. I stopped tracking my cycles 2 months ago and they've given me an estimated due date of 12/31/17, I believe am a bit earlier than that. Can I still join, also add me on your Facebook group please Vianey Campos(Tulsa,ok)


----------



## pinkmonki

Congratulations! It's a secret group lovely so I can't add you, You'll need to send me a friend request (you can delete me afterwards) so I can add you. 

https://www.facebook.com/inkymonkimoo


----------



## Katy78

Congrats to all the new BFPs!
I'm especially happy for those who've been LTTTC before finally getting here.


----------



## MissMiki

Today I have been in a FOUL mood. I've woken up convinced today is the day I start bleeding. I feel so (sorry!) Moist down there (like watery TMI) and keep checking but it's not blood and I keep having mild cramps on and off. Meh.


----------



## impatient1

Welcome ladies who just joined with bfps!

Sorry you had a scare aussiebub :hugs:

I'm also suffering with more bloat this time and worry how long I can keep this a secret.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

MissMiki said:


> Today I have been in a FOUL mood. I've woken up convinced today is the day I start bleeding. I feel so (sorry!) Moist down there (like watery TMI) and keep checking but it's not blood and I keep having mild cramps on and off. Meh.

Please honestly know I am where you are! Especially with the CM! I have cramps in and off which aren't as bad now but it makes me so paranoid I'll start bleeding...itll be okay! Hopefully for both of us baby is just settling in to his new home!

Today I've woken up more to a feeling of being very uncomfortable around my lower abdomen. It's very annoying can't quite call it pain or cramps. Team that with back pain and I'm glad I can lay in bed for a few hours and hope it goes away when I eventually get up. Urgh. Just so sick of all this worrying! Yesterday I had zero cramps all day it was the first time I started to think everything might be alright. Now I feel like I'm being punished for my confidence lol.


----------



## pinkmonki

So glad to say squirt has a heartbeat and was measuring right on dates :cloud9:


----------



## koj518

Congrats pink!! 
I also had my scan yesterday and am measuring right on track! <3 so relieved!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I did a digi today! With a two hour urine hold lol. So I think the weeks are a bit messed up it should say 3+ :)

I got my 12 week ultrasound appt today but I'll be in Finland :cry: hopefully moving it to the following week when I call Monday. Makes it all feel so much more real when you have your date though!

We are still going to book a scan for 9 weeks though so we can check all is ok and use it as our announcement to the parents! Only 3 weeks to go!
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20170520_154011.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## pinkmonki

So glad all is ok Koi. 

Yay for digital tests MarriedLaydee!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Testng keeps me busy when i have three weeks to twiddle my fingers and wait for interesting stuff to start happening!


----------



## Katy78

I got a 3+ on a digi today :happydance:. 
No more tests.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Katy78 said:


> I got a 3+ on a digi today :happydance:.
> No more tests.

I definitely felt a sense of closure when I did the digi too. Like this is it for now...just focus on waiting to see that heartbeat and the baby in the right place. It seems to be taking so damn long though!! :dohh:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Welcome and congrats to all the new BFP ladies!

Still not many symptoms here, odd bit of nausea and some.cramping but that's about it. Feel hungover today but 6 year old has a tummy bug so I'm not sure if I've caught that.
6+2weeks now.... feels likenive known forever!! Xx


----------



## Soph1986

6 + 1 and still testing :blush:. Got 3+ on digital last Saturday so stuck with ICs for now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2566.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Soph1986 said:


> 6 + 1 and still testing :blush:. Got 3+ on digital last Saturday so stuck with ICs for now.

That line is incredible lol! I ran out of iCs a while ago. All I got is a clear blue blue dye. Saving that for next week's check haha. I'm cautiously confident I'm not going to suddenly see a negative though without bleeding and pain though!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Carlyp1990 said:


> Welcome and congrats to all the new BFP ladies!
> 
> Still not many symptoms here, odd bit of nausea and some.cramping but that's about it. Feel hungover today but 6 year old has a tummy bug so I'm not sure if I've caught that.
> 6+2weeks now.... feels likenive known forever!! Xx

I'm the same not many symptoms most can be mistaken for normal day to day truama haha. I'm 5+4 but my friend keeps saying week 8 will be the killer for symptoms!


----------



## AussieBub

I've just hit 8 weeks and really hoping the killer symptoms hold off a little while longer. I'm still full of cold and dreading my nausea and morning sickness getting worse. I swear doctors just like to see it's suffer because I've been told I'm not allowed to take anything for the cold. I'm only allowed to rest myself better. This is like torture now because i wanted to try and enjoy my first trimester this time around lol. 

-AussieBub


----------



## koj518

aussiebub - in the US they tell you you can take acetaminophen (like tylenol) for colds during pregnancy. You just want to avoid ibuprofen (like advil). Hope you fell better!!!


----------



## Missbb2591

AussieBub said:


> I've just hit 8 weeks and really hoping the killer symptoms hold off a little while longer. I'm still full of cold and dreading my nausea and morning sickness getting worse. I swear doctors just like to see it's suffer because I've been told I'm not allowed to take anything for the cold. I'm only allowed to rest myself better. This is like torture now because i wanted to try and enjoy my first trimester this time around lol.
> 
> -AussieBub

You can take paracetamol and use olbas oil and saline nasal sprays Hun. Hope u feel better soon x


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi, can i join please? Im due 22nd of January x


----------



## Missbb2591

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi, can i join please? Im due 22nd of January x

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Marriedlaydee

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi, can i join please? Im due 22nd of January x

Hi buddy! Same due date yay!


----------



## AussieBub

Missbb2591 said:


> You can take paracetamol and use olbas oil and saline nasal sprays Hun. Hope u feel better soon x

See i was told i could only have paracetamol and they said no to Saline spray and to stay away from Olbas Oil. That's both gp and pharmacist advice. 

-AussieBub


----------



## mad_but_glad

pinkmonki said:


> Congratulations! It's a secret group lovely so I can't add you, You'll need to send me a friend request (you can delete me afterwards) so I can add you.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/inkymonkimoo

I added you! Can you please add me to group?


----------



## mad_but_glad

MissMiki said:


> Today I have been in a FOUL mood. I've woken up convinced today is the day I start bleeding. I feel so (sorry!) Moist down there (like watery TMI) and keep checking but it's not blood and I keep having mild cramps on and off. Meh.

Hi! We're due date buddies!! How're you feeling?


----------



## MissMiki

Hi Mad! Other than anxious I'm actually ok! You?


----------



## K.N

Hey guys! Haven't read through all your posts yet - but can I pretty please join :) - I'm expecting my little bean on the 25th Jan if all goes well and he/she continues to stick! An IVF bean with recurrent miscarriage and PCOS - so hoping this one is the one! Levels all seem all good so far, and I'm guessing the constant tiredness is a good sign? haha!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

K.N said:


> Hey guys! Haven't read through all your posts yet - but can I pretty please join :) - I'm expecting my little bean on the 25th Jan if all goes well and he/she continues to stick! An IVF bean with recurrent miscarriage and PCOS - so hoping this one is the one! Levels all seem all good so far, and I'm guessing the constant tiredness is a good sign? haha!

Yup, constant tiredness over here too! :haha:


----------



## xJessie91x

Hey all! I'm due January 25th can I join too? :) 

Does anyone know of any Facebook groups? 


Congratulations to all of you xx


----------



## Missbb2591

AussieBub said:


> Missbb2591 said:
> 
> 
> You can take paracetamol and use olbas oil and saline nasal sprays Hun. Hope u feel better soon x
> 
> See i was told i could only have paracetamol and they said no to Saline spray and to stay away from Olbas Oil. That's both gp and pharmacist advice.
> 
> -AussieBubClick to expand...

Saline spray is literally just salt and water so seems odd they would say that! I'm just going on what we tell women in clinic but obviously go with what you've been told by your GP.


----------



## annio84

I'm feeling super bloated ladies, looking pregnant already! Even though I have weight to lose I don't normally carry much around my tummy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2023.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinkmonki

xJessie91x said:


> Hey all! I'm due January 25th can I join too? :)
> 
> Does anyone know of any Facebook groups?
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all of you xx

There's a link somewhere in the last few pages to send me a Fri md request and I'll add you to the group :hugs:

Congratulations to all the new ladies. I'll add you all to the edd list when I'm on the computer later :cloud9:


----------



## Monix

Hi ladies! I'm also due January 25 can I join too?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I'm so happy. Hospital agreed to a viability scan in two weeks! That'll be 7 week scan yeeee!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Scrap that they've decided to do it next Thursday!!! Holy crap!


----------



## AussieBub

Not mentally coping at the moment. Last night and now today I've just had this horrible feeling that baby isn't ok. Got my midwife appointment this Friday so gonna mention my feelings and see if she'll book me in for an earlier scan. Don't know why i feel baby isn't ok, I just do.

-AussieBub


----------



## Soph1986

AussieBub said:


> Not mentally coping at the moment. Last night and now today I've just had this horrible feeling that baby isn't ok. Got my midwife appointment this Friday so gonna mention my feelings and see if she'll book me in for an earlier scan. Don't know why i feel baby isn't ok, I just do.
> 
> -AussieBub

Awww I know how you feel. I made the mistake of reading threads I shouldn't have. Have you already had a scan? I always try to keep in mind that statistically there's way more chance of everything being ok than not.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

AussieBub said:


> Not mentally coping at the moment. Last night and now today I've just had this horrible feeling that baby isn't ok. Got my midwife appointment this Friday so gonna mention my feelings and see if she'll book me in for an earlier scan. Don't know why i feel baby isn't ok, I just do.
> 
> -AussieBub

I know how you feel. It's such a stressful time it's natural to feel like we must be one of the few unlucky ones because why would we be so lucky...please try to stay positive that it's out of your control and it's better to have positive energy running through your body than stress <3


----------



## lynnikins

Hi, I guess this is where I introduce myself. I'm Lynette , mum to five boys aged 8,7,5,3,11m and a 2yr old girl , just found out we are expecting again EDD Jan 25th so bubba will probably show up in early February! I've homebirthed the last four babies and the last three were water births so feel free to ask any questions about natural, home or waterbirth, 
I am 31 yrs old and live in the Uk with hubby of ten years Mike.


----------



## Missbb2591

lynnikins said:


> Hi, I guess this is where I introduce myself. I'm Lynette , mum to five boys aged 8,7,5,3,11m and a 2yr old girl , just found out we are expecting again EDD Jan 25th so bubba will probably show up in early February! I've homebirthed the last four babies and the last three were water births so feel free to ask any questions about natural, home or waterbirth,
> I am 31 yrs old and live in the Uk with hubby of ten years Mike.

Congrats :)


----------



## JessyG

AussieBub said:


> Not mentally coping at the moment. Last night and now today I've just had this horrible feeling that baby isn't ok. Got my midwife appointment this Friday so gonna mention my feelings and see if she'll book me in for an earlier scan. Don't know why i feel baby isn't ok, I just do.
> 
> -AussieBub

I feel the same hun. Am constantly checking i have symptoms each day and have booked a private scan for 18th June when i should be 8 weeks (my ticker is slightly off)


----------



## JessyG

JessyG said:


> AussieBub said:
> 
> 
> Not mentally coping at the moment. Last night and now today I've just had this horrible feeling that baby isn't ok. Got my midwife appointment this Friday so gonna mention my feelings and see if she'll book me in for an earlier scan. Don't know why i feel baby isn't ok, I just do.
> 
> -AussieBub
> 
> I feel the same hun. Am constantly checking i have symptoms each day and have booked a private scan for 18th June when i should be 8 weeks (my ticker is slightly off)Click to expand...

I hope you are ok, its soo hard this first tri! X


----------



## lynnikins

Monix said:


> Hi ladies! I'm also due January 25 can I join too?

I'm new in today and due on the 25th as well


----------



## dreadOHdreads

Got my BFP on the 18th. EDD is January 25th! I have a 4 month old right now who was born on January 11th- his EDD was January 30th lol. WHAT IF THEY HAVE THE SAME BDAY??


----------



## AussieBub

Welcome Lynette! Happy and healthy 9 months to you. 

And thanks ladies, i don't know what's come over me, just feel like something isn't ok. Told my partner and her tried reassuring me that baby's fine and even started rubbing my lower stomach and talking to the baby. It was very sweet but hasn't changed my mood. Hoping it's just a phase I'm going through. Thanks for the kind words though. 

-AussieBub


----------



## pinkmonki

Added all new ladies to the edd page, there's 43 of us now! :cloud9:

Aussie, I'm sorry you're struggling. Could you not pay for a private scan to reassure yourself?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Aussie, take it one day at a time we are all here for you. <3 <3


----------



## K.N

Aussiemama - hugs xx I'd definitely ask for a scan, if all is ok - it'll put your mind at ease! 

I had a second blood test this morning to check my levels doubled over the past 4 days like they should have! Fingers are all crossed. I've had no bleeding or cramps or anything like I normally experience, so hoping that's a good sign! I rung the midwife yesterday. Scary stuff making that commitment! 

Hope everyone else is ok and not feeling too tired or sick!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hi ladies! 

I'm due on the 26th jan! Did no expect to be doing this again after a very traumatic birth but here I am! 

Congratuations to you all, I look forward to seeing everyone progress!


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations to all the ladies with new bfps!

Aussie I hope you can get in for a scan soon :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

dreadOHdreads said:


> Got my BFP on the 18th. EDD is January 25th! I have a 4 month old right now who was born on January 11th- his EDD was January 30th lol. WHAT IF THEY HAVE THE SAME BDAY??

My current eldest and youngest birthdays are 2 days apart


----------



## lynnikins

Hope you and your families are ok after what happened Last night in Manchester


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I think some sort of nausea is starting every morning eeeek. Ive had worse acid reflux on the meds i took for fertility so i still dont really believe it's pregnancy related!

Only thing reminding me I'm pregnant is very painful boobs and no period! Lol.

I'm going to regret wishing symptoms to start!!!


----------



## AussieBub

I've had a lot of pinching and niggles in my uterus tonight. Had some weird nausea as well. I started violently vomiting yet nothing came out. I had dribbles of water and saliva coming up but my body kept convulsing and the sheer force of the air vomiting had me gasping for breath with tears running down my face and my body shaking. What's worse is whilst this was happening, i was sat on the toilet with terrible runs (TMI sry). I've been sipping on water since to avoid getting dehydrated. I still feel awful and admittedly it was a little scary at the time. At least the pinches are a little comforting. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

AussieBub said:


> I've had a lot of pinching and niggles in my uterus tonight. Had some weird nausea as well. I started violently vomiting yet nothing came out. I had dribbles of water and saliva coming up but my body kept convulsing and the sheer force of the air vomiting had me gasping for breath with tears running down my face and my body shaking. What's worse is whilst this was happening, i was sat on the toilet with terrible runs (TMI sry). I've been sipping on water since to avoid getting dehydrated. I still feel awful and admittedly it was a little 5scary at the time. At least the pinches are a little comforting.
> 
> -AussieBub

That's sort of great news! But I do feel horrible for you as that sounds like absolute torture!!! I'd have crawled back into bed and not come out for the rest of the day after that traumatic experience! It's so weird how our bodies in pregnancy can react so violently???

Hope you feel better soon! I'm also feeling uncomfortable aches but thank god so far my body isn't reacting as horrifyingly as yours!

Get some rest! <3


----------



## lynnikins

Marriedlaydee said:


> I think some sort of nausea is starting every morning eeeek. Ive had worse acid reflux on the meds i took for fertility so i still dont really believe it's pregnancy related!
> 
> Only thing reminding me I'm pregnant is very painful boobs and no period! Lol.
> 
> I'm going to regret wishing symptoms to start!!!

I hope the nausea doesn't get bad. Mine normally starts week six so got a week or so to wait


----------



## AussieBub

Oh i did climb straight back into bed and my partner came in to tickle my back (usually detenses my body) and it had no effect at all. I could feel him stroking my back but there was no pleasant tingle like normal. It's like my nerves and senses in my back were numb. He tried mt legs and it felt nice and relaxing but my back was numb after the air vomit. It was weird.

-AussieBub


----------



## K.N

Aw - Aussie Mama it can be so tricky in the first few weeks!! You over think every thing - and especially when stuff Happens. Hopefully things calm down for you soon!!

Has anyone here had their beta results? I guess being IVF I get a few more than normal - but my second one (which was 14 days past transfer - so would be 19 days past ovulation) seems really high!! It was 2300,, please tell me there's not two bebes in me! :O


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi KN definitely could be 2 hehe. 
At 14dp5dt mine was only 498 with my son. Bring on scan day woooo. Did you transfer 2? 

My beta this time was 489 at 16dpo. Cant wait for my scan. xx


----------



## Marriedlaydee

lynnikins said:


> Marriedlaydee said:
> 
> 
> I think some sort of nausea is starting every morning eeeek. Ive had worse acid reflux on the meds i took for fertility so i still dont really believe it's pregnancy related!
> 
> Only thing reminding me I'm pregnant is very painful boobs and no period! Lol.
> 
> I'm going to regret wishing symptoms to start!!!
> 
> I hope the nausea doesn't get bad. Mine normally starts week six so got a week or so to waitClick to expand...

My stomach definitely feels a tad topsy turvy in the mornings, I've probably just jinxed myself and I'll end up like poor Aussie!!!! :nope:

One week until scan day and I've been looking online to watch ultrasounds to get an idea of what I will see. Not a lot it seems! It feels like it's taken so long to get to this point but the hitchhiker looks like a caterpillar :haha:


----------



## Missbb2591

Got my first scan today I'm so anxious about it...roll on 2pm!


----------



## K.N

wantingmama - nope only transferred one! My original beta was 250 - at 10dp5dt (15dpo).

I have another blood test on Tuesday, and then a scan booked on the 12th June! :)


----------



## lynnikins

:coffee: Morning ladies, I am shattered sooooooo tired and we aren't telling people about this pregnancy atm as there are big stresses and changes in life right now so nobody to even sympathise with me about it,


----------



## AussieBub

I can sympathise with you. Fatigue is hitting hard here too. It's 1.30pm, DD is at school and im struggling to keep my eyes open. They're so heavy, keeping them open actually hurts. Hope you start feeling better soon and the stresses ease.

-AussueBub


----------



## koj518

KN - I also did an IVF. by beta on 17dpo was 448, 19dpo was 1033 so it sounds like your embie could have split in two!! good luck at your scan :)


----------



## AussieBub

Freaking out a little. Apparently measles has been reported at my daughter's school. She literally had her second MMR vaccine last week which was just before the reported outbreak. Good timing for her but I'm now worrying about whether or not I'm protected from it. I know i had at least one immunisation when i was around 6 years old but no idea if i ever had a second. Going to mention it to the midwife on Friday but I'm slightly worried after my partner found two red spots on my daughter. I know how harmful it can be to the baby so we're monitoring it close and I've messaged my mum on the other side of the world to see if i was fully immunized. Worried now though. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Missbb2591 said:


> Got my first scan today I'm so anxious about it...roll on 2pm!

How did it go??? :hugs:


----------



## xZoeyx

The nausea is making my life so miserable. I'm 7w5d and I've spent the last 2 weeks in bed 24/7 unless I've had no choice but to go out, e.g to take DS to nursery. I wish I could be sick, I know being sick would bring me relief cos I threw up yesterday for the first time and felt great afterwards for an hour or so. Now back to feeling like utter crap. Feel so weak too! I had an early scan 5 days ago and baby was great and bang on 7 weeks. 
Just can't wait for this first trimester to be over now!!

Let us know how scan went MissBb.
I haven't been on here much cod even looking at my phone makes me nauseous!


----------



## K.N

missbb how did the scan go?? x

Aussiebub, there are always so many measles outbreaks here! It's crazy! - Always very worrying! 

Tiredness and nausea. Eugh. Is all i can say haha! Working 9-5 is hard! And I feel like I'm not allowed to say I'm tired or anything, my co-workers just look at me as if to say it's my fault. I'm still allowed to feel shit though! Hoping it passes soon haha. But reading your posts - for those further along than me, makes me think its wishful thinking haha!!


----------



## lynnikins

AussieBub said:


> Freaking out a little. Apparently measles has been reported at my daughter's school. She literally had her second MMR vaccine last week which was just before the reported outbreak. Good timing for her but I'm now worrying about whether or not I'm protected from it. I know i had at least one immunisation when i was around 6 years old but no idea if i ever had a second. Going to mention it to the midwife on Friday but I'm slightly worried after my partner found two red spots on my daughter. I know how harmful it can be to the baby so we're monitoring it close and I've messaged my mum on the other side of the world to see if i was fully immunized. Worried now though.
> 
> -AussieBub

I know I got the single dose jab measles vaccine as a child in NZ in the early 90s and Australia probably was using the same system so it's likely you didn't get a double dose like the mmr vaccine is


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Anyone here in the UK and get an early scan on the NHS and let you pay for a photo to have?? I know you won't see much but I'll be sad if I'm not allowed one...


----------



## MissMiki

I'm 5w5d and handed my referral form to our midwife hub 3 days ago now. I'm getting so impatient that I've not heard from them ... others have told me they usually see you for your booking appt at about 8 weeks. Will they ring me or will I get a letter? Don't know why I'm being so impatient, when is it acceptable to chase them if I've heard nothing?? I'm in the UK


----------



## Missbb2591

Marriedlaydee said:


> Anyone here in the UK and get an early scan on the NHS and let you pay for a photo to have?? I know you won't see much but I'll be sad if I'm not allowed one...

I had a scan on Wednesday and they let me have a scan pic :) she actually asked if I wanted one.


----------



## Missbb2591

MissMiki said:


> I'm 5w5d and handed my referral form to our midwife hub 3 days ago now. I'm getting so impatient that I've not heard from them ... others have told me they usually see you for your booking appt at about 8 weeks. Will they ring me or will I get a letter? Don't know why I'm being so impatient, when is it acceptable to chase them if I've heard nothing?? I'm in the UK

Usually they ring you, I'd give it a week and if you've still not heard then chase it.


----------



## London Kiwi

MissMiki said:


> I'm 5w5d and handed my referral form to our midwife hub 3 days ago now. I'm getting so impatient that I've not heard from them ... others have told me they usually see you for your booking appt at about 8 weeks. Will they ring me or will I get a letter? Don't know why I'm being so impatient, when is it acceptable to chase them if I've heard nothing?? I'm in the UK

I'm also in the UK I did a self referral online and got a letter confirming my appointment about 3 days later.


----------



## AussieBub

Had my booking appointment with the midwife today. Voiced my concerns about feeling like something was wrong with baby and as expected she just told me it's normal and that baby will be fine. Couldn't even get a scan date because of the lovely cyber attack on the NHS. She has to send a letter off and they'll figure out a date and then the hospital will send a letter to me with the appointment time. Freaking snail mail all because of the cyber attack last week. No idea when I'm gonna have my scan and that really annoys me. Apart from that, the appointment went well.

-AussieBub


----------



## Missbb2591

Aussie- how frustrating! It really annoys me when midwives shrug things off with 'its normal'. Hope you get a scan date soon!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hope you get a scan date really soon Aussie! I guess I was lucky mine came through very quickly.

I also seem to have my booking appt through...via a text message confirming an appt lol. I rung them very confused asking what it was! Beware...she told me it's a 90 minute appointment!!! Yikes???? I filled in form on Monday and got the text Wednesday. So very quick again!


----------



## AussieBub

It shouldn't be that long. Mine took 45 mins today. It's just mainly questions and a blood test. It's very straightforward. And the midwife told me that because this pregnancy is made up of different genetics (My DD is from my previous marriage), it'll have a major effect on how I'm feeling symptom wise. That's one of the reasons she wasn't worried.

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

AussieBub said:


> It shouldn't be that long. Mine took 45 mins today. It's just mainly questions and a blood test. It's very straightforward. And the midwife told me that because this pregnancy is made up of different genetics (My DD is from my previous marriage), it'll have a major effect on how I'm feeling symptom wise. That's one of the reasons she wasn't worried.
> 
> -AussieBub

I hope it's not that long I was a bit shocked when she said I should probably not expect to go during s lunch break and to get the day off work lol. It's fine as I get medical appt days paid leave. 
Try to distract yourself Aussie! I'll be 6 weeks gestation on Monday and I know it feels like forever for you! Worrying is only natural but being tense isn't good for you and the baby. I'm keeping myself busy at work with extra hours so the days go quickly!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Morning all!

I had a dream I was given three bottles of wine to drink by my mum last night before some sort of night out with a friend....she even opened them all for me...!

I was never a big drinker but is my body telling me it misses it??? :haha:


----------



## impatient1

I feel like the last 3 weeks have moved so slowly especially with 5 more weeks before we are telling people. I don't remember it feeling this long with my other pregnancies.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

impatient1 said:


> I feel like the last 3 weeks have moved so slowly especially with 5 more weeks before we are telling people. I don't remember it feeling this long with my other pregnancies.


It's painfully slow right?!!! We got 6 1/2 weeks until we tell people!!! It's torture lol


----------



## Baby2forme

I am due 26th Jan so excited but also so nervous


----------



## wantingbubba7

I have a scan on Tuesday at 6+1 .. im so nervous nothing will be in there. Does everyone feel like this?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

wantingbubba7 said:


> I have a scan on Tuesday at 6+1 .. im so nervous nothing will be in there. Does everyone feel like this?

Yup so scared!!!! Mines at 6+3 it's hard to not be totally paranoid that it stopped growing weeks ago :(


----------



## Soph1986

I'm also scared about that. I've got a scan on Saturday when I should be 8 weeks and I'm terrified there won't be a heart beat


----------



## mandaa1220

Ladies, I was equally as worried and had a scan Friday that was great! Perfect little gummy bear hanging out in there!!


----------



## AussieBub

9 weeks today and all symptoms have gone. Feeling depressed and very pessimistic about baby's wellbeing. Still no idea of when I'll have a scan either. Honestly feeling like giving up hope and trying to move on. Just lost all positivity entirely. Completely convinced baby's gone :cry:

-AussieBub


----------



## lynnikins

Hugs for everyone not feeling positive about their pregnancy, I'm not getting much time to think about it as life is busy atm, so hopefully when it settles down and we have moved I can book with the mw and get things sorted


----------



## Marriedlaydee

AussieBub said:


> 9 weeks today and all symptoms have gone. Feeling depressed and very pessimistic about baby's wellbeing. Still no idea of when I'll have a scan either. Honestly feeling like giving up hope and trying to move on. Just lost all positivity entirely. Completely convinced baby's gone :cry:
> 
> -AussieBub

Have you thought about paying for a private scan? It seems necessary as all this stress will have a negati e impact on the baby :( thought about a home Doppler??

Symptoms can change and come and go in strength day by day


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I totally have an addiction lol. This was second pee of the day too! No more tests in the house now so officially got this out of the way now. It felt reassuring to be reminded I am pregnant and it wasn't all a dream!
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20170528_204244.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AussieBub

I did consider paying for a private scan but can't afford the £90 for it at the moment. Everything just came at once this month, MOT, insurance, council tax, electric bill, school photos etc. It's just too much money at the moment. And i did also consider a doppler but figured that would probably cause more worry if i couldn't find the heart beat.

Spoke to the midwife with how I've been feeling and she's mentioned ante-natal depression but wasn't too worried about it because im not thinking about harming myself. I've been avoiding talking about my feelings to everyone but tonight opened up to my partner in a flood or tears. Talked for well over an hour about the depression, my feelings and fears. I feel a little better talking to him because I haven't felt like I could talk to anyone about what's been going on. Even feel guilty posting here because i feel I'm just ruining the joyful experience for all of you. But yeah, i might go silent now until i hear more or know more. All the best until then. Sorry for the long, negative post.

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Aussie you just need to work through this time in your own way, you'll find an effective way of coping for sure! Even after the scan a day later you may start to feel negative about it all again I can imagine ...so even that may not help. It's a long journey but we are all here together doing our best to stay positive and trying to not expect the worst. We are here whenever you need us. It's okay to be sad and worry. We are all doing it to a certain degree!!! Much love <3


----------



## lynnikins

I was flipping out over what ended up being digestive cramps this morning. Absence of symptoms isn't a bad sign in and of itself


----------



## Lyo28

I had a scan last week and baby with heartbeat seen. Relieved. Now nervous about another baby as things so busy here but I have another 7/8 months to get my head around it!


----------



## Hopeful.89

May I join you ladies?? 

My approximate due date is January 31st, but my son was 11 days overdue, so I am sure I will be having another February Baby if this one sticks! 

I hope all of you who are worrying can put your mind at ease soon! I had no symptoms with my DS and he was just fine! I found that I had to tell myself "Today I am pregnant, I am doing everything that I can to stay pregnant, that is all I have control over" I was terrified after TTC for 15 cycles with my son that it would end in heartbreak because I was so used to it each month when AF arrived. 

Fingers crossed that we all get to hold our healthy babies this Winter!


----------



## lynnikins

Welcome, my babies are typically overdue so I will be joining you in early February


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hopeful.89 said:


> May I join you ladies??
> 
> My approximate due date is January 31st, but my son was 11 days overdue, so I am sure I will be having another February Baby if this one sticks!
> 
> I hope all of you who are worrying can put your mind at ease soon! I had no symptoms with my DS and he was just fine! I found that I had to tell myself "Today I am pregnant, I am doing everything that I can to stay pregnant, that is all I have control over" I was terrified after TTC for 15 cycles with my son that it would end in heartbreak because I was so used to it each month when AF arrived.
> 
> Fingers crossed that we all get to hold our healthy babies this Winter!

Welcome! And thanks for your encouraging words. So no symptoms at all the whole pregnancy?? Wow.

I thought I'd experience morning sickness this week...still time but nope...just got more tired lol


----------



## AussieBub

There is a lot of activity going on in my uterus tonight and I don't know whether to be scared or relieved. A lot pinching, niggling and feeling of fullness if i lay even partially on my front. None of what im feeling is painful but there's so much of it. It's been non stop for well over an hour now and it's all over my uterus, not just in one place. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Hopeful.89

Marriedlaydee said:


> Welcome! And thanks for your encouraging words. So no symptoms at all the whole pregnancy?? Wow.
> 
> I thought I'd experience morning sickness this week...still time but nope...just got more tired lol

I had symptoms later on in the pregnancy but nothing until around 10-12 weeks! I had bad morning sickness after that but it didn't last long, I was very fortunate.


----------



## AussieBub

Mood was very low today so went out to the park with my OH and DD. Whilst out i started shaking and getting very strong hunger pangs so we went to subway for lunch. I ate a whole foot long sub I was so hungry but immediately regretted it as all my energy suddenly dropped and i needed to get home and nap. 20 mins later, we get home and i stumble into bed only to go "nope" and throw myself forward to my bucket and vomit up the entire sub very violently. I'm now laying in bed with a huge smile on my face because vomiting was the most reassuring thing I've had in ages haha. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Haha I dunno whether to feel bad or great for you Aussie! I love subway too lol. 

Good luck and hope the signs continue...but maybe not so violently! :)


----------



## gemmy

Hi can I join? I'm due 26th Jan. Still very nervous as had a bfp at Christmas, had a missed miscarriage at 12 wks where the sac only measured 5-6 weeks (which I am again now) so can't get my hopes up. 


But feeling different - tummy feels kinda tingly which I remember with ds - my first pregnancy and don't think I do in January so gotta be got. Also been suffering with diarrhoea for a few days - hoping it's pregnancy hormones!

Hope everyone is feeling good


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hey all!

After a horrific 20 minute wave of nausea this morning and extreme fatigue...ive thankfully felt fine all day. No cramps or anything! Home from work now and all I can say is I don't want to move lol.

Let see what tomorrow brings! Less than 36 hours until the first scan....eeeek


----------



## AussieBub

Ooh good luck for your scan. So exciting. Glad you're feeling better at the moment.

-AussieBub


----------



## swampmaiden

Hello! Just found out this morning I'm due Jan 27th with baby #2, I'd love to join the group!


----------



## pinkmonki

Welcome new ladies! I'll add you all to the edd list when I'm on a computer. 

Afm: I've been awol so I hope you're all well. I'm suffering hideously with the nausea and vomiting now, even waking in the night to vomit. I feel pretty vile all the time and it's getting old. I'm hoping it'll start to pass over the next few weeks. I can't even contemplate this lasting longer than that. Gah. :(


----------



## K.N

5 weeks 5 days for me now! had my last (out of 3) blood tests yesterday, results came back at 19,000 :) So feeling pretty happy. Biggest thing now is just waiting for my scan having NO idea whats happening on the inside!! It's hard not to analyse every little tingle or slight cramp! I've never made it past 5 weeks 3 days, so i dont really know what pregnant actually feels like! I'm almost "hoping" for some morning sickness, or something to reassure me haha!! (im sure ill be kicking myself in a few weeks i bet for saying that!) - I am SO tired though, which you guys all seem to be experiencing, so at least thats one normal thing! haha!

Pinkmonkii - hope you feel better soon!!
Aussiemama - As guttered as it woulda been loosing ya sub, haha! At least it put your mind at ease for the day! Hoping things get better soon x


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah no Pink, that sounds awful - hope you feel better soon.

Nothing really to update from my end. 8 + 2 today and no morning sickness as yet. I've felt slightly dizzy a couple of times around bed time
But that seems to be it so far.

Had an early scan last week where I heard the heartbeat which was great.

Midwife appointment was earlier today... Just standard form filling etc.

So yeah all in all, everything is well just waiting for the 12 week scan.

Hope you're all feeling ok ladies! X


----------



## Hopeful.89

K.N. - Congrats on making it to this point in your pregnancy! Exhaustion is totally normal, so is not having many symptoms this early! The pregnancy that I did have a bunch of symptoms right away ended in Miscarriage, so as strange as it feels to not "feel" anything it is a good sign!

London Kiwi - You are so lucky to have heard the heartbeat! We likely won't hear it until our 12-14 week scan! 

I am so nervous to tell work that I am pregnant again, because when I go on leave again I will only be back from my first maternity leave for 1 year! I have only been back to work for 4 months and am pregnant again. I also have to decide whether to take the 12 month or 18 month maternity leave, I am so stuck!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hello all

Nothing more than nausea again this morning....this is very slow progressing but I'm trying to be grateful because as you all know by now I have a fear of vomit especially while working so many hours! 

It's our 7+1 (LMP) scan tomorrow at 8.50am! I'm a little excited now for this to all feel more real so the fear and anxiety is taking a step back right now! Gestation should show 6+3 so if all is ok ill be high fiving myself for getting the gestation right lol

Oh my...so scared!


----------



## AussieBub

Good luck tomorrow! Excited for you.

Something even more reassuring than vomiting happened to me today. Out with my family when a regular customer at my OH work stopped by to chat. She's a lovely elderly lady but has never met me nor knows I'm pregnant. Anyway she suddenly stopped what she was saying, looked at me, apologised then rubbed my belly and asked if I was pregnant. Had I not been pregnant I'd have been offended but as I am, we laughed and told her I was and I looked at OH and he was beaming with pride. She was very happy for us and congratulated us before she carried on her merry way. Took me by surprise but made me feel happier knowing that someone who has never even met me can look at me and see a baby bump. It was a surreal moment lol.

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So little blobba was measuring at around 6 weeks they couldn't see a heartbeat. He wa a super tiny though there was no room for anything to flicker if you ask me! They didn't seem concerned, she said itz very very rare to have expected to see the flicker at 6 weeks.

So I'm having another scan in two weeks time ! I'm staying positive because everything looked fine. Baby measures 3mm and was in the right place! A little part of me wants to be paranoid that they didn't see heartbeat but I need to remember seeing how small that little blob was. 8 weeks is a blessing to be able to not only see the heartbeat but see it grown bigger and may be see little stumps?????

Staying positive and happy that we get to see so much of our little miracle!!!


----------



## AussieBub

It's good that you're staying positive about it. If they're not worried, I see no reason for you to worry either. The heart will have only just started beating so no surprise that it would be hard to find with baby still so small. I'm sure in two weeks you'll see that beautiful flickering heartbeat and everything will be perfect.

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

The more I reminisce to the scan the more I can be assured that little bean was truly tiny tiny tiny....it was the most amazing thing I've ever seen!!! I'm so excited to see it again in two weeks all chubby and healthy!!

We didn't get to see it for very long...maybe about 10 seconds before she turned the screen away. Boooo. I suppose to them they've seen a million tiny blobs it doesnt mean much!

Thanks for your kind words Aussie :) after 7 years trying....it felt so amazing to see living proof that someone is growing there :) keep growing little bean!


----------



## koj518

marriedlaydee - Congrats!! I got to see my little bean at 5w6d and again this Tuesday at 7w3d. We did see a little heart flickering at 5w6d but not strong enough to hear. This time around we heard a strong heart beating away!! It's crazy how much they grow!!! at 5w6d, the bean was 3mm but 11 days later it was 13mm!!! I have to wait until 6/21 for my next scan and I cannot wait!!! I bet you'll see a lot more at 8weeks <3


----------



## lynnikins

Yay for the positive posts, welcome to the new ladies, I'm waiting to hear about a house then if we confirm it's the one we are moving too I will call the me as we are as gonna be in the same neighbourhood if we get this house! 
And I'm six weeks!


----------



## AussieBub

Just had horrible Braxton hicks contractions during a bowel movement. Was crying out in pain and my OH could only stand on the other side of the door and listen. I got so hot i started sweating and completely stripped off. At one point I felt like I was going to faint and another time felt like I was going to throw up. Contractions came every time poop dropped out of me (sorry TMI) and I just had to sit it out. I've read that it's quite normal and nothing to worry about so I'm not stressing about it. I had no contractions before the bowel movement and none after I finished. It was horrible though and had i not already read that it's normal, I'd have been terrified whilst it was happening. Glad it's over but dreading my next BM now lol. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Aussie I had no idea that could happen!! Ive not been able to 'go' properly for three or four days at a time it's so annoying! Hope those pains pass soon and don't happen every time!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

koj518 said:


> marriedlaydee - Congrats!! I got to see my little bean at 5w6d and again this Tuesday at 7w3d. We did see a little heart flickering at 5w6d but not strong enough to hear. This time around we heard a strong heart beating away!! It's crazy how much they grow!!! at 5w6d, the bean was 3mm but 11 days later it was 13mm!!! I have to wait until 6/21 for my next scan and I cannot wait!!! I bet you'll see a lot more at 8weeks <3

Ahh so jealous that you saw a flicker!!! The bean was so so so small perhaps it could have been seen but she didn't try to knowing just how teeny it was??? I don't believe im any less than 6 weeks 1 day...i thought I was 6 weeks 3 days today but I guess I could have implanted late and that's delayed things??? I got my positive at 12dpo and I'd tested before then....hmm not much point debating it I suppose in two weeks it'll all be fine and no more guessing!!!! <3


----------



## puffers121

Joining you all! I found out May 25th unexpectedly with a nice dark positive test. I have had abnormally long cycles, but not this time!! Really excited! My first appointment is going to be June 13th. Lots of changes going on. My husband and I bought our first house and move June 8 and then shortly after will be the appointment. Hoping to see the heartbeat!

Symptoms are kinda on the DL today, but have been nauseous, crampy, body is achy, and I'm SO exhausted. Tired always.

Estimated due date thus far is January 29th.


----------



## swampmaiden

Feeling very tired... i don't remember feeling so tired so early last time..

I just got officially confirmed as pregnant yesterday, so now I'm waiting to get an appointment where they can see how everything is going so far.. im hoping if i make the appt for when im after 7 weeks they will look for a heartbeat. I heard my DD hb at about 7 weeks so maybe will get to hear this ones too. Its very reassuring to get a hb and helps with the wait until gender scan. 
Hope everyone gets their hb too... these early weeks can be stressful waiting until 2nd tri


----------



## AussieBub

Marriedlaydee said:


> Aussie I had no idea that could happen!!

Yeah neither did I at first but a couple weeks back I looked up whether it was normal to have pressure in your uterus during a BM. I knew it was but wanted to be sure. Anyway I didn't find anything related to what I was experiencing but found multiple threads about having contractions during a BM and I read through as multiplw women said their doctors told it was normal and not to worry. At the time I shrugged it off not expecting to ever experience it and when I did yesterday, I felt relieved that I had read those threads.

Decided to post about it here in case it happens to anyone else and they get worried. It's normal and whilst painful and sucky, will pass if you drink plenty of water, juice and eat lots of fruit and fiber. I had a second BM before bed and thankfully no BH. This time however, (TMI) my BM was liquid and pouring out like a tap. My constipation had caused a big blockage and the blockage clearing had caused the BH and I've had the runs ever since it cleared as my bowels finally empty. 

Anyway, sorry for the long TMI post. Thought detailing the experience might help provide insight and ease any fears if anyone else is unfortunate enough to experience it. You know, understanding what's happening and knowing it's normal may help someone in the future like it did for me.

-AussieBub


----------



## Jennaxo

Just poking my head in here hoping I can maybe join in. Found out a few weeks ago I'm expecting a very unexpected baby number 2! Due around Jan 20th. Hope everyone's pregnancies are going well so far &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## lynnikins

Ok looks like my turn to freak out, started spotting while out in town, so got my feet up now, will see how I feel later this afternoon, might have to go in and get checked later,


----------



## Hopeful.89

I am sorry you are bleeding Lynn! I have heard it is normal and a sign to slow down and relax. 
Welcome Jennaxo! 

I am also feeling exhausted swampmaiden! I have felt totally exhausted right from the beginning of this cycle it feels like! 

I feel like I have had more food cravings already with this pregnancy than I did my entire first pregnancy! 

I wish I could get a scan this early but they only do early scans here if they are unsure of LMP, so I will have to wait until 12-14 weeks!


----------



## AussieBub

Yeaah definitely get relaxing Lynn and no stressing. Spotting is normal so long as its not heavy red bleeding and/or sharp, painful cramping. Everything will be fine but relaxing ain't gonna hurt ;)

-AussieBub


----------



## K.N

Everything Allgood now Lyn? Did the bleeding stop?? 

I had some bleeding too the night before last, bright red and pink :( and had bad cramps. So decided to call my fertility clinic - who took forever to get hold of me! So I got a midwife to fax through a referral for a scan! Just to ease my anxiety! 
So I got to see the little heart flicker yesterday!! I was 6w1d yesterday, and I was measuring 6w2d. So all was ok and on track - big relief!!!


----------



## swampmaiden

Fx its just normal bleeding... i hate any blood at all so i don't blame you for freaking out


Got my first appt on the 15th, ill be nearly 8 weeks by then so should have a hb by then.. the hb wait is nearly as bad if not worse than the tww!


----------



## lynnikins

It stopped then I had to do the grocery shopping and that started it again and got more just now, my feet are up now though, no cramps just backache, I don't want to sit in a&e and not booked with me yet so can't get the gp to refer me it would be the out of hours gp where I to get seen , but what to do with all the kids then,


----------



## mandaa1220

Good luck lynnie. Fingers crossed it's just normal bleeding.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thinking of you Linni I'm certain everything is ok. Hope the time doesn't drag for you I know it's the worst when you're waiting


----------



## lynnikins

It's dragging on, starting to feel less positive about it, gotta assess with dh later if I will go to out of hours this afternoon or wait and call the me tomorrow and get referred to th epu


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I think youre ok if there's no cramps but worrying isn't good for you so I'm sure they'll do a scan to ease your worries!! I know i would be paranoid too, best to get reassurance!!


----------



## Wills_2

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you dont mind me adding on so late, i'm cautiously expecting #2 with an EDD of 13th January but am finding it so much harder than when i was pregnant with my DD! 
I have had pretty much zero symptoms apart from tiredness, odd nausea and quite a lot of bloat. I've known for around 3 weeks now and have to admit i tested once or twice a day for about 10 days! I even tested again this morning as im really concerned by my lack of symptoms!
I've had the pregnancy confirmed by my doctors and have my first MW apt tomorrow which i think is just the usual form filling. My MW did ring on Friday and said she'd booked me in for a scan so am hoping she might know the day when i go tomorrow so i can finally see a baby and hopefully my fear will go.

Aussiebub, I've just been reading your post about your BM and i had a pretty similar experience last Monday! I felt so ill and felt like both ends were trying to compete although i wasn't actually sick. I then had something similar yesterday but this time it only lasted about 2 hours.

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months!!

Stacey
xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wills_2, I'm also due Januray 13th, and I also have almost no symptoms. It's actually got me a little worried, since I at least had mild nausea with my other 4 babies, but none this time.


----------



## Wills_2

Spiffynoodles said:


> Wills_2, I'm also due Januray 13th, and I also have almost no symptoms. It's actually got me a little worried, since I at least had mild nausea with my other 4 babies, but none this time.

Ah it's nice to know I'm not the only one! I has MS quite badly with my DD so it's hard not to compare isn't it! Let's hope it's happy and healthy for us xx


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Feeling everyone's concerns too! Apart from nausea the last 3 mornings...rest of the day not a lot apart from tiredness and mood swings. Everyone keeps telling me it'll hit me by 8 weeks. Well it's 7 weeks tomorrow so it best hurry. I need some reassurance!!! <3


----------



## AussieBub

Well my symptoms had started fading at 8 weeks and by 9 weeks I felt normal again which was disheartening. I'm 10 weeks today and the nausea, fatigue and as of 10 mins ago, the morning sickness has been nice and strong. I feel absolutely horrible today and it is so reassuring. 

-AussieBub


----------



## swampmaiden

That's very reassuring!

My symptoms wax and wane through out the day, so I know how it feels to be happy to feel queasy! Feeling a bit queasy today but not as tired as a few days ago... these days are going to draaaag while waiting for my first appt &#128541;


----------



## AussieBub

Yep, know that dragging feeling all too well. Had my first midwife appointment on the 26th of last month and I'm still waiting to find out when my scan date will be. It's frustrating. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Jcliff

Hi all! Due Jan 26 (my bday), but haven't had a scan yet, not sure of exact due date! :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I had my 12 week scan booked in at 5 weeks pregnant! I think you girls need to call the hospital and just book it yourselves!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hello everyone! Haven't popped in for a while, I hope you're all well!

I found the baby's heartbeat on the doppler today. It was amazing! It took me ages and my own heartbeat gets in the way because it's so much louder but sooo much slower. But beating away at 176bpm was the baby's heartbeat. 

Has anyone else tried?

Aussiebub, I have days where I feel practically normal and days where I feel rotten. It worried me in my previous pregnancy but this time I just enjoy the 'normal' days and feel sorry for myself on the grotty days.


----------



## lynnikins

I could sell my kids today they are driving me insane. I just want to curl up in bed and not move because of this bleeding which seems to slow and ease when I'm not moving but comes back ever time I'm on my feet very long, this could be a rough pregnancy if it caries on like this, I'm waiting for the midwife to call me, if she's not in touch soon I will call the community mw office and leave a message with them but will need to dig out the number


----------



## AussieBub

Hope the midwife calls you back soon and that the bleeding doesn't carry on for much longer. Thinking of you. 

-AussieBubs


----------



## Marriedlaydee

lynnikins said:


> I could sell my kids today they are driving me insane. I just want to curl up in bed and not move because of this bleeding which seems to slow and ease when I'm not moving but comes back ever time I'm on my feet very long, this could be a rough pregnancy if it caries on like this, I'm waiting for the midwife to call me, if she's not in touch soon I will call the community mw office and leave a message with them but will need to dig out the number

Oh bless you maybe they'll recommend bedrest as much as you already can. Thinking of You!!!! Xx


----------



## HippyMumma23

Blimey, that was like talking to a brick wall. 

hello to you too! LOL


----------



## lynnikins

Hi HippyMumma
I have a Doppler but won't get it out till much later as I'd just stress myself more,


----------



## lynnikins

No call back from the mw but things seem to be settling a bit, I'm feeling guilty about being active but have to be for my other kids and to pack the house, gonna try to find my notes from last time and the office number and leave them a message, I couldn't get up to the hospital till Thursday anyway as hubby takes the car to work


----------



## Soph1986

lynnikins said:


> No call back from the mw but things seem to be settling a bit, I'm feeling guilty about being active but have to be for my other kids and to pack the house, gonna try to find my notes from last time and the office number and leave them a message, I couldn't get up to the hospital till Thursday anyway as hubby takes the car to work

Sorry you are having this stress. Try not to feel guilty because you are doing nothing wrong. I think they tell you to take it easy for peace of mind rather than it making much difference. Really hope you get reassurance soon. :hugs:


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hi lynni how's today treating you???


----------



## pinkmonki

Hi ladies, hope you're all well? 

I'm sorry I haven't been around and haven't updated the edd page, I'm mostly avoiding my computer because it makes the sickness worse and frankly, it does not need to be worse. :nope:

I will update soon, or I'll get DH to do it :haha:

Hideous sickness aside, bean and I are good. I have my booking appointment next week and my nuchal scan the week after. We still haven't told a soul though. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Im not bad just terrible 30 minutes of nausea every morning!!! I guess I'm lucky that it's not all day everyday! I can't imagine.....

For some reason I'm really feeling scared today and worried the baby has or will stop growing. I wish I felt terribly sick to reassure me! Stupid right?!


----------



## swampmaiden

Not entirely, marriedlaydee... in fact i think that's a common sentiment among many of us... the sicker the better! Currently enjoying my slight queasiness right now lol though can't say my hubs has been enjoying my mood swings! &#128512;


----------



## AussieBub

FINALLY got my scan date! Not for another two weeks though. 21st of this month. What makes it even more annoying is the appointment is scheduled for 2 days after my OH starts his new job and we have no idea if he'll be able to attend. Also got 2 appointments for GTT. One at 16 weeks ans one at 28 weeks. I don't know why I have to have two tests. Last time I only had to have one at 28 weeks. Anyway symtpom wise the nausea has been kicking my arse and have had a little bit of morning sickness around 11pm each night. Also tired a lot. That's all to report from me, just frustrating that I still have two more weeks to wait before my scan and now OH may not even be able to come with me :/

-AussieBub


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies hope were all good. I totally forgot I was in this thead! 

I hope everyone's ok? Linnikins, I hope your feeling better now and the bleeding has subsided now. 

I'm nearly 7 weeks now and fighting the urge to arrange a private early scan. I get paid next week but I don't really have £90 spare :S paranoia is doing me in though!

Went to the Dr a few days back as I'm just constantly crampy - no bleeding and not terrible pain but more than I would expect for my gestation. He did an internal exam and said all is looking good and nothing is pointing toward an ectopic pregnancy so that's something. 

Midwife booking in appointment is on 23rd June which seems like forever away! 

Symptom wise, no sickness (never had any with my son either) sore boobs a-plenty though and insatiable hunger. I'm full of spots and feel like I could curl up and sleep at any given point! Fun times this pregnancy malarky!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

AussieBub said:


> FINALLY got my scan date! Not for another two weeks though. 21st of this month. What makes it even more annoying is the appointment is scheduled for 2 days after my OH starts his new job and we have no idea if he'll be able to attend. Also got 2 appointments for GTT. One at 16 weeks ans one at 28 weeks. I don't know why I have to have two tests. Last time I only had to have one at 28 weeks. Anyway symtpom wise the nausea has been kicking my arse and have had a little bit of morning sickness around 11pm each night. Also tired a lot. That's all to report from me, just frustrating that I still have two more weeks to wait before my scan and now OH may not even be able to come with me :/
> 
> -AussieBub

It will be easily changeable. I changed mine to 5 days after as we are out the country :) suppose it depends how quickly he finds out his shift fir that day! They wont move it to any later than 14 weeks though. They'll just squeeze you in lol


----------



## lynnikins

Well the mw told me I had to go via the gp and he said unless I'm cramping they won't scan me at the epu so I have to wait. It has seemed to slow down and almost stop now, 
Still feeling nauseated which is good but means I have no appetite at all


----------



## Sarahcake

That seems bizzare. Are you able to find the referal pathway for your area online? Mine is easily accessible with a quick Google and it states the conditions that must be met for referal, mine is abdominal pain, with or without bleeding. Maybe if you manage to find it rebook with the Dr and show him that. 

I'm glad to hear that it has slowed down now, not so good about the inability to eat though :(


----------



## Wills_2

Hey ladies, 

Just checking in on everyone from the comfort of my sofa which is where i've been all day! MS arrived today with a vengeance! Took my first sick day off from work in 3 years and hope its not a sign of things to come.

Aussiebub - congrats on the scan date and the symptoms! Hope all is well 

Lynnikins - rest up as much as possible and hopefully you will be fine. The MS is a good sign to FX the bleeding will stop completely soon xx


----------



## Marriedlaydee

lynnikins said:


> Well the mw told me I had to go via the gp and he said unless I'm cramping they won't scan me at the epu so I have to wait. It has seemed to slow down and almost stop now,
> Still feeling nauseated which is good but means I have no appetite at all

Maybe its best to lie now and say you've had cramps...i know id be scared to say such a terrible thing but if you get desperate wand really feel horribly upset by this and can't wait...well maybe do whatever you need to do. I can't tell you that you should do this as I'd feel AWFUL to say such a horrible thing but I've been so lucky to have so many early scans with nothing to actually worry about. I'm lucky to have an understanding gynaecologist who 100% understands what women need when long term TTC.

Failing my hesitant suggestion...some more moaning to the GP could be worth a shot. I'd like to think my worry would be taken seriously.

Best of luck. I'm so sure everything's okay for you. It's just such a horribly long wait! A scan may still only provide temporary relief if you continue to bleed...our brains as women have a habit of being permanently paranoid!!! <3


----------



## London Kiwi

Ola from Spain ladies.
Checking in to see how everyone is and say hi.
Currently on holiday, 9 weeks + 2
Still not suffering from any morning sickness at all which is great.
Have no appetite and feel a bit blah some nights. Boobs are a little
Tender but all in all - I'm grand.
I would prob be feeling quite paranoid about the no morning sickness thing but I've read everyone is different and heard the heart beat at our early scan last week &#128522;
Hope everyone is doing great and let's all get through the next couple
Of weeks and get into the 2nd trimester ! &#128536;


----------



## MissMiki

Checking in after a while of stalking... 

Morning sickness has hit at exactly 7 weeks, I can barely eat a thing but I'm forcing fruit and veg down my neck for the sake of LO. 

I hadn't heard anything from my MW referral in 2 weeks so I chased today and they were extremely apologetic... looks like I slipped through the net... My booking appt is a week tomorrow! :)

Had major boob discomfort so went to get them measured and in as little as 7w3d I have gone from a 38E to a 42G ... she made it clear to me that in the likely eventuality i get to a K cup she would need to do a speciality order... (whaaaaaaaat? K?!)

and aside from that I am EXHAUSTED!

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## AussieBub

Hey unfortunately I can't change my scan date. At least not easily. I should normally be able to but the stupid NHS systems are still down after the major cyber attack they had a month ago. Everything has to be done via paperwork. This is why it took me two weeks just to get this date. No idea how long it would take to actually change the date or if is even possible to move it to before my OH starts his new job. If it wasn't so complicated to change it, I would try. But because of the headaches surrounding it, I'm not gonna bother and just stick with the 21st. It's gonna be a long sucky wait. Also nausea is back picking up again right now. Feeling crappy but reassured lol.

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh Aussie wow that's so bad that they're still affected from the hack! :( I guess I've got lucky with all the flexibility I've had so shouldn't assume it's normal everywhere!


----------



## London Kiwi

Aussie that's totally crap that they can't change it!!
I needed mine changed so called them and they did it over the phone in 2mins.
I work in the NHS and I know for a fact that the cyber thing is well and truly over and all back to normal. I believe you should be able to change it.
If I was allowed to do it id do it for you! &#128522;


----------



## AussieBub

Well I should've been able to do it online but it showed their systems are still down and I'd have to ring. If their systems are still down, I'm not sure how dast ringing will actually be. I'll wait and see if OH can vet the day off work first before I attempt changing it. His new work is supposed to call him in a day or so to work out shifts and he'll tell him he has a prior arrangement on the 21st. We'll see.

-AussieBub


----------



## London Kiwi

Fingers crossed Aussie, I hope he can make it :)


----------



## AussieBub

Good news, OH new work called him today and he mentioned the scan and they said it's not an issue and they'll schedule his shifts so he has that day off. So he can come to the scan yay!

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

AussieBub said:


> Good news, OH new work called him today and he mentioned the scan and they said it's not an issue and they'll schedule his shifts so he has that day off. So he can come to the scan yay!
> 
> -AussieBub

Hurrah!

My hubby is too scared to tell his work yet so that's why I rung them and changed my scan next week to after his shift! He will literally need to drive like a maniac to get there on time though lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Great to hear Aussie &#128522;

MarriedLaydee - eeeekk! Hope he makes it in time.

My husbands work knows and they are ok with him taking time off for appointments but I don't think he will get time off for every one of them as they can also be pr!ck$ at times too! He's got time off for the 12 week scan which is fab. But he wasn't allowed the time off for the early scan so he's yet to hear the heart beat!


----------



## Sarahcake

Some workplaces are really funny sometimes. My OHs work are fantastic so we are very lucky but many arnt - including my own. I'm going to have to fight to be able to leave an hour early on the 23rd for my booking in appointment when legally they have to give me the time off. 

Just had my first real threat of being sick... Walked into Morrison's, the smell of fish just hit me like a punch in the face so I ran around the place a bit green in the gills and I still feel incredibly iffy now!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

My husband just moved departments on a trial basis and they strictly told him they don't want to take someone on who isn't committed and who may demand flexibility. So we have to keep it a secret for a few more months so that he can sign the contract in 3 weeks or so! As a parent you can ask for flexibility where he works so it's best to not shout it from the rooftops quite yet. Which is fine as we are both so nervous about this pregnancy not progressing!


----------



## AussieBub

Sucks that something so important as bringing new life into the world can be seen as a major inconvenience to employers. 

In other news I took a photo of my bare stomach today to compare it with one i took before I got pregnant when I was in the process of losing weight. I look so much bigger now and whilst I can see a very obvious bump, my pooch from my last pregnancy has also gotten bigger is even saggier now. My stomach looks so grossly misshapen. It's hard and rounded in the middle for the bump and super flabby and saggy at bottom and I honestly feel like the Michelin man right now. Feeling really self conscious about it.

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hullo all

Still no actual real 'oh my god I feel ill all the time' is happening. I know I should be grateful but apart from feeling ropey most mornings....i feel my old self for most of the rest of the day. Odd evenings I have strange twinges and today I had very dull headaches on and off. Someone at work asked me if I was ok because I looked pale lol. I guess I look worse than I feel?!!!! :haha: 

I just always expected to feel rubbish 24/7 or at least violently ill now and again.

I can't believe I'm wishing for sickness....but I'm so worried something is wrong and I know how silly that is.

I feel like most feel; a bit clueless about what's going on inside and that's really scary.

I guess I need to suck up this fear for another 4 1/2 weeks until that 3 month scan.

In most respects this time has gone quick and it'll be 4 weeks on Saturday since I found out I was pregnant! Now that's mental! 

<3


----------



## Sarahcake

It's scary how fast time goes though. Looking back at my first pregnancy whilst I spent the entire time wishing it away, it really did go fast! Hoping this first tri goes quicker though as I can't stand all the uncertainty and worrying!


----------



## AussieBub

I feel like time went faster with my first whereas this one is dragging on. I feel like I should be at least 13 weeks by now and I'm not even 11 weeks. Time is dragging on. 

-AussieBub


----------



## swampmaiden

Helli, glad to hear so many of us are feeling sick... the nausea has been very bad lately for me, esp in morning's and evenings. Last night i made a veggie pesto pasta and it was delicious but this morning when my husband went to pack sone up for his lunch, i almost hurled from the smell of pesto. But strangely, changing my LOs poopy diaper didn't even faze me. 

I'm also worried about this first trimester and really hope it goes by quick because even seven or eight weeks along and feeling nausea is still not reassuring enough for me I'm so worried about another miscarriage but at least I have my toddler to help keep my mind off things.

May I also ask how old everybody is especially those that are/were taking IVF? Where I live here in the Bay Area many moms seem to have IVF babies and I've been doing a lot of research into age-related infertility ... I'm 35 and feel pretty lucky to have this second pregnancy I hope it sticks as it will probably be my last.


----------



## Jcliff

Went to dr today And only saw sac measuring 5w. Good luck to everyone


----------



## swampmaiden

Aw hugs ((( Jcliff )))


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Unfortunately i have to leave the group. I've had a MMC. :(

I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## mandaa1220

Ladies, I'm so deeply sorry to hear of your losses.


----------



## Soph1986

I'm so sorry for your losses. Horrible news


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm so sorry ladies :( all my love to you both xxx


----------



## AussieBub

I'm so sorry to hear off the loses. My thoughts are with you both *hugs*


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thinking of you both at this really sad time :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

Sorry for the sad news ladies


----------



## swampmaiden

How's everyone's symptoms today? 

I think I'm starting to get round ligament pain, as Ive had a dull constant ache in my lower abdomen... on top of the constant nausea and exhaustion


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Extreme tiredness is back and I'm quite sluggish and slow. No real nausea yet just waves a few days ago but there's still time lol


----------



## wantingbubba7

So sorry for your loss ladies xx ((big hugs))


----------



## wantingbubba7

Constant nausea over here !! No throwing up thankfully xx 
Bring on second tri


----------



## Missbb2591

So sorry for your losses ladies :hugs:


----------



## Sarahcake

Constant nausea too here. Went to Toby carvery for a breakfast yesterday morning - usually a treat for us, and couldn't eat it as it was turning my stomach something fierce :(


----------



## AussieBub

Symptoms have gone again for me so feeling disheartened and pessimistic again. MIL is making me uncomfortable and stressed too. Every time I see her I say I don't feel positive about the pregnancy and that I fear something is wrong and last night when I saw her she told me she'd bought even more baby stuff including ordering a bedside cot. Not even had the scan yet and she's doing this stuff too soon. Feeling way too stressed about it.

-AussieBub


----------



## Soph1986

Headaches and nausea here! Dreading my husband going away to work for a month and having to cope with symptoms & toddler alone. 

That sounds hard Aussiebub. I didn't buy anything until 28 weeks last time so understand wanting to be cautious. When is your scan?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

AussieBub said:


> Symptoms have gone again for me so feeling disheartened and pessimistic again. MIL is making me uncomfortable and stressed too. Every time I see her I say I don't feel positive about the pregnancy and that I fear something is wrong and last night when I saw her she told me she'd bought even more baby stuff including ordering a bedside cot. Not even had the scan yet and she's doing this stuff too soon. Feeling way too stressed about it.
> 
> -AussieBub

This is why we arent telling my MIL until 12 weeks because she would drive us crazy with that stuff haha. Parents are the worst they get so excited!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh and happy 11 weeks Aussie!!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Aussie I'm the exact same as you.... Zero symptoms!
Doesn't fill me with a lot of confidence but I keep reminding myself that I saw the heartbeat two weeks ago and all looked well.
I've been forever googling 'no morning sickness' it's driving me mad ha.
I've not had any at all... But from what I've read that can be normal too.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

London Kiwi said:


> Aussie I'm the exact same as you.... Zero symptoms!
> Doesn't fill me with a lot of confidence but I keep reminding myself that I saw the heartbeat two weeks ago and all looked well.
> I've been forever googling 'no morning sickness' it's driving me mad ha.
> I've not had any at all... But from what I've read that can be normal too.

How far along are you?

No symptoms are worrying me too! Just occasional bouts of nausea isn't enough to reassure me :nope:


----------



## London Kiwi

According to my LMP I'm 10weeks tomorrow but my early scan dated me about 5/6 days later than that.

I haven't even had nausea at all.
Maybe once or twice I felt a bit blah when I hadn't eaten but that's it.


----------



## AussieBub

By my dates (which i believe are more accurate) I'm 11 weeks today. The midwife gave me an EDD of Dec 28 making me 11+3 according to her. (I have a 31 day cycle not a 28 day cycle like she calculated). My scan isn't for another 10 days. 

And neither my OH or I thought his mother would respond this way to the pregnancy. She always said she didn't care if we have kids or not coz she's got my daughter. She keeps referring to the baby as "the smelly baby", something I don't like but then has bought a huge amount of clothes and stuff already. It's overwhelming and making it harder on me when I've convinced myself that my baby is dead and it'll be confirmed at the scan. It's making the wait for the scan so much longer and completely unbearable. 

-AussieBub


----------



## AussieBub

UPDATE: I just unexpectedly and spontaneously vomited. I waa coughing and it just came up. OH races to bring me my vomit bucket and now its coming up in single mouthfuls every 5 mins. I don't feel the need to be sick or nauseous at all, just every 5 or so mins, another single mouthful comes up. OH is saying "see baby is fine." I'm still not reassured.

-AussieBub


----------



## Katy78

I'm so sorry for your loss Jcliff and Spiffynoodles. I hope you get your rainbows soon.


----------



## AussieBub

Having a really low day today. DD is at nursery, OH is at work so I'm home alone and my brain started wandering again. Convinced baby is gone. That I lost it at around 8 weeks and I've been crying all afternoon because I want this uncertainty to be over. Scans not for another 9 days and it's killing me. I'm terrified of having the scan though because i know they'll tell me my feelings and fears were right. I'm not coping at all right now. :cry:

-AussieBub


----------



## koj518

Aussie - let's keep each other company as our next scan is on the same day (I think?) !! I'm also terrified that something's happened to mine since I seemed to have lost a lot of my symptoms in the past few days.. :(


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh hun :( the anxiety is insane isn't it. I spend all my time thinking that my baby isn't with me anymore - even though I've got litterally no reason to think that. I absolutely detested first tri last time for this exact reason. I made myself sick with worry. 

I'm trying so hard this time round to feel more positive about things but I just can't. I don't think that anything is wrong really but I'm convincing myself that it is. 

Sorry rambling a bit here. I told my other half about this and he thinks im loopy. Which is awesome.


----------



## AussieBub

Koj, my scan is next Wednesday (the 21st). 

What makes it worse is that when i talk about how i feel and my fears, everyone just dismisses them and just says the baby is fine. OH says it all the time and I'm "how can you possibly know that?" It's also worse because I don't understand why i feel this way. Yes the pregnancy was unexpected because we conceived first time the month before we planned to start trying but I've always wanted the baby. I was excited the first week but then that turned to denial and disbelief that we could be that lucky. Week 7 was the only week where i felt pregnant but i was also full of cold. Week 8 the symptoms started fading and since they did, I've felt like something was wrong and I dont know why. I just want to understand and to be able to talk about it without my feelings being immediate dismissed. I mean maybe I'm wrong and I hope that I am but I've got 9 days until i know for sure and they are going to be 9 horrible days. Sorryfor the long rant, im not coping at all today.

-AussieBub


----------



## Sarahcake

No need to apologise. This is what this forum is for :) 

My scan isn't for another 5+ weeks potentially so I know the feeling. Every part of me is wanting to book an early scan but we just can't afford to throw down £90 right now as we're saving for our holiday beginning of July. But I know if I had one, it would put my mind at rest. 

My mind has been full of doubt since I got the result. I want to be excited so badly but I just can't as I have this anxiety hanging over me. Plus I'm having a shit time in work, and I'm changing jobs to the hospital which I accepted and did all the paperwork for before I found out I was pregnant. So now I have crazy anxiety about starting my new job and disappointing them and potentially having to work in an atmosphere because I'm joining them pregnant. 

Gahhh sorry my turn to rant!


----------



## xJessie91x

I have to leave this thread now as it's been confirmed this morning that I'm having a miscarriage. Good luck to every single one of you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm so sorry Jessie :( 

Big hugs and love to you. Please take care of yourself xxx


----------



## MissMiki

Aussie, I may be telling you all stuff you know but have you looked into pre-natal depression (I think)... everyone is so clued into post natal depression that some mommy's to be seem to be forgotten. It may not be but it may be worth speaking to your mid wife or finding a specific forum for that as well as this as you are active on boards it might help. I hope it brings some help and answers some questions as to why you are so concerned.

All being said, nothing other than your baby in your arms is going to put you at ease and I have everything crossed for you. 

Sorry if this seems out of the blue I'm a bit of a board stalker rather than a poster but I've been following your journey. Xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Aussie have you thought about buying a fetal Doppler?
I got one on Amazon yesterday, it arrived today. I'm only 10weeks but I can hear something so it has made me feel a lot more relaxed!
I'm just hoping it's not my own heart beat I'm listening to!! I you tubed a lot of sounds and it's very similar to the sound I heard at my early scan.

For £20 and much less worry, I think it's worth it! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...r=8-1&keywords=angelsounds+baby+fetal+doppler


----------



## Soph1986

I'm so sorry Jessie. Terrible news and I pray you'll get your rainbow baby soon.




Aussiebub Why don't you get a private scan? I know it's sometimes a lot of money but you sound really distraught.


----------



## AussieBub

I am so sorry for your loss Jessie. My thoughts are with you. 

And i thought about getting a doppler but there's such a push to ban them lately plus if i couldn't find the heart beat I'd only freak out more. I also considered a private scan but can't afford the £90 at the moment especially with OH starting his new job next week. He'll be without income for two weeks whilst the change over from weekly pay to monthly pay goes into affect. I spoke to the midwife about my mood at the booking appointment and she mentioned i might be suffering from antenatal depression. I said my mood would probably change when I had my scan so think she is waiting to see if that's true before discussing the depression further. 

Also i got OH to bring me home more pregnancy tests. I don't know why because even with a MMC it would show positive for a while but i tested anyway and got an instant, very strong positive. It didn't reassure me though so not sure why i asked him to get them to be honest.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Aussie i hope you feel better soon. Youll see your healthy baby next week i know it! Keep trying to have positivity because your baby and your OH need you to try. Failing that I find being distracted has really helped so I've been focusing on work and projects around the house. I wish I could give you my scan this Thursday as it's so heartbreaking to read your anxiety. I promise this will be a distant memory soon, just try to not be completely absorbed in it. Your OH is so sweet getting those tests for you, sounds like he's really worried for you

Believe me I want to cry and be a complete mess and not have any hope but a dear friend of mine who lost her baby at 18 weeks told me that time spent on being hopeless won't change the outcome and it will be looked back on as regret when all is well. It helped me to hear her story and realise that I'm allowed to have hope and if the worst happens, know that the baby just wasn't quite right and my body knew it couldn't continue. Obviously I hope that doesn't happen but all I can do is try to not be completely absorbed in this and try be in the real world and wait until I get news telling me how to feel about this.

<3


----------



## swampmaiden

Marriedlaydee, very well put, I completely agree with you


----------



## koj518

marriedlaydee - what a great way to think!! I've been trying so hard to stay optimistic because like you said, being negative won't change the outcome but I think I'm just afraid to get my hopes up if anything goes wrong.. I guess it's my stupid defense mechanism!!


----------



## Katy78

i'm really sorry about your loss Jessie! :hugs:


----------



## pinkmonki

Jessie, Jcliffe and spiffy I am so so sorry for your losses. I wish there were something more helpful I could say, but nothing really helps. 

Aussie I'm sorry you're struggling so much. I recommend you talk to your midwife about how you're feeling. I can say that having had three early losses and a stillborn, that worrying doesn't change anything unfortunately, it just makes you miserable. If you talk to your midwife maybe they'll scan you earlier. Re Doppler, the push to ban them is only because people rely on hearing the heartbeat to reassure everything is ok in later months, which is unhelpful because that is the last thing anyone should rely on once baby has movement patterns. In the early days, it can be incredibly reassuring to know babe has a heartbeat and whenever I feel myself spiralling that's how I reassure myself. I haven't had a live baby from my last four pregnancies so believe me, I know the worry all too well, but it really isn't good for your mental state to constantly be within that spiral. 

Afm: I will update the page today, I promise. I'm sorry for being so crappy. In the last two days my sickness had vanished. From all day and night vomiting to.. normality. It's very disconcerting to say the least. I won't lie though, you only realise just how terrible you've been feeling when you suddenly feel normal.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Pinkmonki thanks for sharing your story, I nearly bought a Doppler but have decided against it because while I may get lucky and hear the heartbeat it'll be spending way too much time checking and it may make things worse for myself.

It's such a hard time to get through, but time is a healer and it'll soon pass and give answers! I really hope this is the one for you! Hearing the story from someone who knows loss and really really feels the fear of it happening again puts it into perspective for anyone like me who is worrying on what now feels a smaller scale in comparison!

We will all get through this and look back on this in January/February and be amazed and so happy we made it through! <3


----------



## pinkmonki

I think everyone's worries are very real and very huge for them. My having had the worst actually happen doesn't diminish how very real the fear is for someone who simply worries it might happen to them. 

If anything I'd say it's more a perspective thing. Once the very worst has happened, and you've survived, you know how bad the worst can be and how very little you can actually impact upon whether it happens or not, so you have an easier time accepting 'what will be will be' Or at least, that's how it is for me. 

I very much hope that I'll be holding my baby in January, as yet, I'm not wholly convinced that I will be, but I accept that whatever happens will happen regardless of if I spend my days looking forward or crushing myself in doubt.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Yup, certainly is a mix of the two types of days!


----------



## AussieBub

Hey ladies, happy to report I'm feeling happier today. I haven't been thinking about the pregnancy or the scan and just been chatting to some friends on the internet whilst DD is at nursery. I had a super long talk with OH last night about my feelings and a lot of tears were shed but he finally didn't dismiss my fears and instead talked openly with me about them. The talk got him feeling really down but we needed to talk it out. I feel so much better today now that I've let it all out and not bottled it all up. Knowing my fears have been acknowledged and not dismissed has helped a lot. Actually having a good time talking to my friends and laughing for the first time in a while. Still dreading the scan but feeling better than i have been. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Sarahcake

Glad to hear today is a better day for you :) 

Pinkmonki, I'm so sorry to hear of all that you have been through, your experience gives you an excellent way of thinking however, what will be will be, it's heartbreaking, absolutely devestating to go through what you have, but no amount of worry will change what is going to happen it just causes more stress which isn't good for me and babe. Thank you for your incredibly valuable insight. I'm sorry for what you went through to get that insight though bless you. X


----------



## Wills_2

Hey Ladies, 

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing...Spiffy, Jessie and Jcliffe I am truly sorry to read your posts and my thoughts are with you :sad:

Aussiebub - so glad you are feeling a bit better today :flower:

I've been reading this group but not really posting much as I wasn't sure how much I could be a part of it as I was really uncertain about my own pregnancy....I've got a babysonic doppler and have been searching for a HB for around a week and cannot find one and was really worried, so much so that I searched online and found a company called precious moments baby scans who offer a reassurance scan for £55. Literally just a 10 min ultrasound with 4 pics but it was enough to put my mind to rest. I had the scan today and have a very healthy little bean measuring 8 weeks 5 days so 6 days behind based on my LMP but I'm so relieved! Makes the wait for my dating scan so much easier.

I also found out that after a C section they sew your uterus back in at a higher position and generally more towards your back to prevent a prolapse and as you can see from the pic (not the best but you can roughly make out head, body and an arm!!) the baby is very near my back hence why I cant hear a heartbeat just yet. the lady said it would probably be another 4 or 5 weeks before I can hear it from the front due to location and babies size...thought id share this info incase anyone else is struggling with a doppler that had a previous C section.

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for all of us that everything continues on ok x
 



Attached Files:







Baby #2 8wd5.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AussieBub

That's actually pretty useful information, thank you for sharing that. Glad to see/hear that your little bean is doing well :)

-AussieBub


----------



## Wills_2

AussieBub said:


> That's actually pretty useful information, thank you for sharing that. Glad to see/hear that your little bean is doing well :)
> 
> -AussieBub

Thanks, I just had a wave of relief wash over me when I saw it and could see the HB. For me it was definitely worth every penny. I'm now just waiting for my dating scan.

The woman that did the private scan was really helpful...far more helpful than the Dr's and my midwife so far! She said it's called a tilted uterus and is common after C Sections and that I might suffer more with back pain later in this pregnancy...bit different from the SPD I had with my DD! 

Xx


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Wills_2 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing...Spiffy, Jessie and Jcliffe I am truly sorry to read your posts and my thoughts are with you :sad:
> 
> Aussiebub - so glad you are feeling a bit better today :flower:
> 
> I've been reading this group but not really posting much as I wasn't sure how much I could be a part of it as I was really uncertain about my own pregnancy....I've got a babysonic doppler and have been searching for a HB for around a week and cannot find one and was really worried, so much so that I searched online and found a company called precious moments baby scans who offer a reassurance scan for £55. Literally just a 10 min ultrasound with 4 pics but it was enough to put my mind to rest. I had the scan today and have a very healthy little bean measuring 8 weeks 5 days so 6 days behind based on my LMP but I'm so relieved! Makes the wait for my dating scan so much easier.
> 
> I also found out that after a C section they sew your uterus back in at a higher position and generally more towards your back to prevent a prolapse and as you can see from the pic (not the best but you can roughly make out head, body and an arm!!) the baby is very near my back hence why I cant hear a heartbeat just yet. the lady said it would probably be another 4 or 5 weeks before I can hear it from the front due to location and babies size...thought id share this info incase anyone else is struggling with a doppler that had a previous C section.
> 
> I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for all of us that everything continues on ok x

I've got a scan at 8w 3d your photo wasn't what I expected because I've been watching You Tube ultrasounds some show the foetus so big at 8 weeks! I think every machine is different so I'm glad I've seen yours before my scan so I know what to realistically expect to see from what might be cheaper machines! Bet the ones I saw online are flashy expensive machines or something!!!

So happy you are reassured! Only scans I found are £89 and I'm lucky I'm having two early scans otherwise I'd probably have caved by now and spent the money I really can't afford! It's such a nerve wracking time.

Aussie I'm so glad you opened up. It's important to not bottle this up and have someone out in the real world who now knows everything...it feel less lonely as I know after sharing with my DH. I also know I made him really nervous and scared but as much as I feel guilty I'm glad we are both on the same page and feel the same anxiety about the blob now.

Yes it shall be called blob or blobba because calling it a baby is just weird still! 


Also have any of you ladies downloaded the Bounty app? You get a free gift set to pamper yourself then other sets open up once you've hit a certain date. You go to Boots to collect the first one but I feel weird going in and stranger's knowing when I ask for it that I'm pregnant haha. I can't even say that I'm pregnant yet! :haha:


----------



## Wills_2

Marriedlaydee said:


> Wills_2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing...Spiffy, Jessie and Jcliffe I am truly sorry to read your posts and my thoughts are with you :sad:
> 
> Aussiebub - so glad you are feeling a bit better today :flower:
> 
> I've been reading this group but not really posting much as I wasn't sure how much I could be a part of it as I was really uncertain about my own pregnancy....I've got a babysonic doppler and have been searching for a HB for around a week and cannot find one and was really worried, so much so that I searched online and found a company called precious moments baby scans who offer a reassurance scan for £55. Literally just a 10 min ultrasound with 4 pics but it was enough to put my mind to rest. I had the scan today and have a very healthy little bean measuring 8 weeks 5 days so 6 days behind based on my LMP but I'm so relieved! Makes the wait for my dating scan so much easier.
> 
> I also found out that after a C section they sew your uterus back in at a higher position and generally more towards your back to prevent a prolapse and as you can see from the pic (not the best but you can roughly make out head, body and an arm!!) the baby is very near my back hence why I cant hear a heartbeat just yet. the lady said it would probably be another 4 or 5 weeks before I can hear it from the front due to location and babies size...thought id share this info incase anyone else is struggling with a doppler that had a previous C section.
> 
> I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for all of us that everything continues on ok x
> 
> I've got a scan at 8w 3d your photo wasn't what I expected because I've been watching You Tube ultrasounds some show the foetus so big at 8 weeks! I think every machine is different so I'm glad I've seen yours before my scan so I know what to realistically expect to see from what might be cheaper machines! Bet the ones I saw online are flashy expensive machines or something!!!
> 
> So happy you are reassured! Only scans I found are £89 and I'm lucky I'm having two early scans otherwise I'd probably have caved by now and spent the money I really can't afford! It's such a nerve wracking time.
> 
> Aussie I'm so glad you opened up. It's important to not bottle this up and have someone out in the real world who now knows everything...it feel less lonely as I know after sharing with my DH. I also know I made him really nervous and scared but as much as I feel guilty I'm glad we are both on the same page and feel the same anxiety about the blob now.
> 
> Yes it shall be called blob or blobba because calling it a baby is just weird still!
> 
> 
> Also have any of you ladies downloaded the Bounty app? You get a free gift set to pamper yourself then other sets open up once you've hit a certain date. You go to Boots to collect the first one but I feel weird going in and stranger's knowing when I ask for it that I'm pregnant haha. I can't even say that I'm pregnant yet! :haha:Click to expand...

Marriedlaydee - the machine they used says Voluson expert on the pics so I don't know if that's a good machine or not! (I'm in UK maybe pics/video's you saw are from US so might be different types of machines like you said?)
If you turn my pic so its upright the lady explained the wand was on my stomach (the very small curve at the top) so as the baby was quite far down it would be quite a bit towards my back. Not sure if this explains why the baby looks small but when I was in the room she did the measurement from head to and it came up at 8+5 so i'd assume whilst it looks smaller it measures the size accurately... I'll wait and see when I have my dating scan in a few weeks if the measurements add up and let you all know!! that said I'm sure when I had my scan with my DD the pictures were zoomed in a lot more so the pic was just the baby and its protective bubble! This may also explain why it looks so small as my pics have a lot of non baby stuff in them lol 

Right well I had better get dressed for work or I'll be late...will check in on you lovely lot later :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh yes definitely not thinking the baby is small just the zoom in the screen but maybe because it's abdominal too because I hear sometimes at I weeks they do transvaginal so maybe the videos I saw were that instead so it gets a bit closer??

I'm in the UK so I imagine I'll get the same photos :) maybe I can ask her to zoom I really want to see the little stumpy arms and feet haha :haha: my sonographer last time didn't really seem fussed about the detail or showing it to me but these at each early weeks I need to appreciate how hard it must be to see that blob!


----------



## Sarahcake

I had an early scan at 9 weeks with my son, and I have a retroverted uterus too ( found out at that scan) so exteranally, they couldn't see much. Internally however they saw a lot more and were able to do their measurements. 

I've attached my 9 week scan from back then which is pretty clear compared to externally but that was only because it was internal. Externally you could barely see a thing x
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1496262377912_01.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sarahcake

On the screen itself, we could clearly see his heart beating and him waving his little arm and leg nubs around. Cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarahcake said:


> I had an early scan at 9 weeks with my son, and I have a retroverted uterus too ( found out at that scan) so exteranally, they couldn't see much. Internally however they saw a lot more and were able to do their measurements.
> 
> I've attached my 9 week scan from back then which is pretty clear compared to externally but that was only because it was internal. Externally you could barely see a thing x

That's so so useful to know! Seriously if you go in You Tube and look for 8 week Ultrasound they look huge on there but I guess it's just the photos! I'm just being paranoid about not seeing much tomorrow at 8w 3d. At least I know to prepare for trans scan again as I wasn't sure what they'd do this time. They'll probably try both again I imagine?


----------



## Sarahcake

I think a lot of the scans and things you see online are American ones and generally, because they pay a fortune for their healthcare, the equipment is far newer and better quality. So they get decent pictures. 

They would try both I imagine, I would defo mention to them that you get a better picture through an internal scan of the external one doesn't give the results you need. My 12 week was external last time and that was fine then as Logan was a bit bigger by that point but anything prior to that for me is an internal one. 

Like I say, I was only just past what you are now and I was able to see a lot on the scan, heartbeat, movement ect so there's no reason why you wouldn't be able to aswell :)


----------



## Soph1986

I went for private scan at 8 weeks and am in UK and they only did abdominal and didn't mention internal. Really couldn't see much at all apart from a blurry blob but did see heartbeat. I don't think scans are really clear until later. I had one at 9 weeks 3 days and you could see leg/arm buds and it was very clear.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Ladies,

Great to see everyone's scans!

I had some serious doubts as I've had ZERO symptoms, not an ounce of morning sickness or nothing.
I was worried so I booked another early scan which I had today. To be honest I think £89 for peace of mind is worth it.

My first one was around 6 weeks they did an abdominal scan and vaginal. The clinic said they always try the abdominal first before vaginal. They saw the sac on the abdominal but did the vaginal to see the fluttering of the heart beat.

According to my LMP I'm 10 + 2 today so they only did an abdominal because they could see everything very clearly.

One very wriggly little baby with a healthy heartbeat, they have dated me at 9 + 5 but said that will prob change at the 12 week scan. I am just lucky to have no symptoms (she said it's more common than people think)

The scan is def not as clear as the ones online but you can make out the body parts !
Green is the cord 
Blue is the arm
Pink is the leg 

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wills_2

London Kiwi - great looking scan, congrats! 
I agree that for peace of mind if you have the money the scans are great. its just a shame our NHS ones aren't until 12-14 weeks for those who don't have the cash to spare :-( 
A few people have said I should be relishing the lack of symptoms but I struggle with how different this pregnancy seems to be from my DD. I'm just waiting on a date for my dating scan which I'll hopefully receive by the weekend but i'm definitely feeling a lot better now.

Aussie - how you doing today?

Marriedlaydee - be sure to let us know how everything goes tomorrow! x


----------



## Marriedlaydee

London Kiwi said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Great to see everyone's scans!
> 
> I had some serious doubts as I've had ZERO symptoms, not an ounce of morning sickness or nothing.
> I was worried so I booked another early scan which I had today. To be honest I think £89 for peace of mind is worth it.
> 
> My first one was around 6 weeks they did an abdominal scan and vaginal. The clinic said they always try the abdominal first before vaginal. They saw the sac on the abdominal but did the vaginal to see the fluttering of the heart beat.
> 
> According to my LMP I'm 10 + 2 today so they only did an abdominal because they could see everything very clearly.
> 
> One very wriggly little baby with a healthy heartbeat, they have dated me at 9 + 5 but said that will prob change at the 12 week scan. I am just lucky to have no symptoms (she said it's more common than people think)
> 
> The scan is def not as clear as the ones online but you can make out the body parts !
> Green is the cord
> Blue is the arm
> Pink is the leg
> 
> X

That photo is quite clear for sure! I guess at 12 weeks we will all undoubtedly see a fully formed happy baby and not these strange blobs lol.

I have my scan at 2.30pm UK time so I'll update once I'm home. Fingers crossed all is fine! I'm hoping to ask for a photo but I doubt they'll let me seeing as I'm not paying for it! I'll be at the EPAU (early pregnancy assessment unit) I have this feeling they may be funny about that sort of thing or just not have the facility to print and take money. We will see!


----------



## Wills_2

Marriedlaydee said:


> London Kiwi said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Great to see everyone's scans!
> 
> I had some serious doubts as I've had ZERO symptoms, not an ounce of morning sickness or nothing.
> I was worried so I booked another early scan which I had today. To be honest I think £89 for peace of mind is worth it.
> 
> My first one was around 6 weeks they did an abdominal scan and vaginal. The clinic said they always try the abdominal first before vaginal. They saw the sac on the abdominal but did the vaginal to see the fluttering of the heart beat.
> 
> According to my LMP I'm 10 + 2 today so they only did an abdominal because they could see everything very clearly.
> 
> One very wriggly little baby with a healthy heartbeat, they have dated me at 9 + 5 but said that will prob change at the 12 week scan. I am just lucky to have no symptoms (she said it's more common than people think)
> 
> The scan is def not as clear as the ones online but you can make out the body parts !
> Green is the cord
> Blue is the arm
> Pink is the leg
> 
> X
> 
> That photo is quite clear for sure! I guess at 12 weeks we will all undoubtedly see a fully formed happy baby and not these strange blobs lol.
> 
> I have my scan at 2.30pm UK time so I'll update once I'm home. Fingers crossed all is fine! I'm hoping to ask for a photo but I doubt they'll let me seeing as I'm not paying for it! I'll be at the EPAU (early pregnancy assessment unit) I have this feeling they may be funny about that sort of thing or just not have the facility to print and take money. We will see!Click to expand...

FX you'll get to see a bubbly baby and will be given a fab pic too. I'll look forward to reading your update tomorrow :flower:


----------



## London Kiwi

Marriedlaydee id take some spare change along with you. Id like to think that if they don't give you one they would have the facilities to be able to offer you one to buy. Hope so! Would love to see a pic of your little bean.

I'm now feeling a lot more relaxed knowing all is ok so far! Now roll on the end of this trimester so we can all chill out a bit more


----------



## Sarahcake

My visit to the EPAU I got the photo I linked here, I didn't expect to get one and I didn't take money as it was kind of a last minute thing (sporadic bleeding) but I was very surprised that they just handed me one. I hope they do the same with you tommorrow :) looking forward to seeing a scan pic if you get one. 

Were all coming so close now to the end of this first tri and it does end faster than you think it will, before we know it, we will be complaining that our baby's are hurting us with their movements lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Haha exactly Sarah - my scan showed a VERY wriggly baby... I'm so surprised I'm not feeling sick, that baby was going nuts today!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarahcake said:


> My visit to the EPAU I got the photo I linked here, I didn't expect to get one and I didn't take money as it was kind of a last minute thing (sporadic bleeding) but I was very surprised that they just handed me one. I hope they do the same with you tommorrow :) looking forward to seeing a scan pic if you get one.
> 
> Were all coming so close now to the end of this first tri and it does end faster than you think it will, before we know it, we will be complaining that our baby's are hurting us with their movements lol

Ahh that was nice of them! They certainly didn't offer or ask when I went for the 6 week one but this time I'll pull a cheeky smile and ask if it's possible :D 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## pinkmonki

I am officially the worst page starter ever, I'm sorry. Could the ladies that aren't yet on the first page leave their edds below for me so I can lazily not have to go through a billion pages for them... 

Speaking of lazy, omg.. I need a kick in the backside. I'm so unmotivated. I feel like a sloth! I am however *touch wood* vomit free for four days now. Hallelujah! Babe is fine, lovely strong heartbeat on Doppler so I'm hoping im simply over the worst. 

Marriedlaydee hope your scan goes well. 

The gorgeous scan pictures are making me jelly, feels like forever since mine and I have another two weeks to wait for the nuchal. Blah, so much waiting.


----------



## Wills_2

Hi pinkmonki - I've got an EDD of 13th Jan at the moment so I'll go with that until I have my dating scan!

I'm really happy this morning, I finally found my little beans HB and at 162bpm its spot on for where I should be &#55357;&#56898;
I'm definitely gonna try to just enjoy my pregnancy and not worry so much.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Marriedlaydee- looking forward to reading your post about your scan later. Ask for a pic...if you don't ask you might not get!!!

Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Defo ask for it! You never know until you do :D 

I'm not sure if I'm on the front page but my EDD is 26th Jan.

Ahhh wills that's awesome. I think I may try and find my Doppler - when I can be assed that is, my get up and go has thoroughly got up and gone!


----------



## Wills_2

Sarahcake said:


> Defo ask for it! You never know until you do :D
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm on the front page but my EDD is 26th Jan.
> 
> Ahhh wills that's awesome. I think I may try and find my Doppler - when I can be assed that is, my get up and go has thoroughly got up and gone!

It's worth a try but don't get stressed if you can't find it. I've been looking everyday for about 20mins for the last week. Found it this morning for about 2 minutes and waited another 5 but baby had moved! Was just about to turn doppler off and baby came back. Mine is right above my pubic bone and slightly to the left. I also had my doppler facing upwards rather than down due to having a slightly tilted uterus after a previous c section!

Good luck and let me know how you get on x


----------



## Katy78

I had my first scan today. Saw a wriggly blob and a beating heart :cloud9:.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Had my second scan today! 8 weeks, 1.4cm and very clear heartbeat! <3 <3


----------



## koj518

aww!! so happy for you ladies who had their scans!!!

my last one was at 7w3d and I just found out today that I won't get another scan until I'm 12w2d :( I'm already a ball of nerves for my first pregnancy after 5+ years of trying and this wait is just pure torture...


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww lovely so pleased that your scan went well! I'm so jealous of these early scans! There's no way I'm gonna be able to talk my partner into spending £90 so soon to going on holiday sadly so I've gotta wait at least a month. Will find out next week I guess as I have my booking in appointment a week tommorrow


----------



## Jcliff

miracles do happen!! Saw baby measuring 7w with a hb of 150bpm!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Such fab news to hear of all these healthy little babes growing away!


----------



## Sarahcake

Jcliff said:


> miracles do happen!! Saw baby measuring 7w with a hb of 150bpm!!

Omg Jcliff!!! This is the best news I've heard today, I'm so pleased for you. Wonderful! Big hug to you x


----------



## Soph1986

Congrats to everyone who had scans! Lovely good news


----------



## mandaa1220

Jcliff said:


> miracles do happen!! Saw baby measuring 7w with a hb of 150bpm!!

Wow! Amazing! I guess you better prep for one more then!


----------



## Wills_2

Jcliff said:


> miracles do happen!! Saw baby measuring 7w with a hb of 150bpm!!

Jcliff - I cant say how pleased I am to see your post :wohoo: !! Congratulations, I bet you must be on :cloud9: just goes to show Dr's can still get it wrong even in this day and age but i'm so glad all is well.

Koj and Sarahcake - hopefully the next few weeks until your scans passes quickly, I still don't know when my dating scan is yet. I rang to chase and they said I should receive my letter tomorrow or Monday so fx i'll know soon.

Katy78 - congrats on your scan :flower:

Marriedlaydee - so please all is well! Did they give you a pic after?

AFM - i'm well with still no symptoms other than nausea but i'll go with that! I'm gonna get my doppler back out tonight and try and find babies HB so hubby can hear as he'd already gone to work when I found it this morning.

Aussiebub - how you doing? haven't seen a post in a day or 2? hope all is well xx


----------



## koj518

Congrats Jcliff!!! I've been silently cheering you on!! 
I'm so happy for you and at the same time so angry at your doctor for making you worry for no reason!!!!!


----------



## AussieBub

Jcliff I am so so SO happy to see your post. If I wasn't feeling so sick today, I'd be up dancing with excitement for you. I'm dancing on the inside though. 

Less than a week til my scan now. Super nervous and still don't feel positive about it but my mood hasn't dropped back down since my talk with my OH. Feeling very unwell today. Dizzy, a little faint, weak, headache, nauseous and a bit of pressure on my diaphragm. Was fine for the first half of the day but suddenly fell really ill whilst in a shop and OH rushed me home where I immediately vomited and fell asleep for 3 hours. Been struggling to drink since and haven't wanted to attempt eating. Hopefully won't be this bad tomorrow. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

All great signs Aussie. Take care of yourself! <3


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Wills_2 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> miracles do happen!! Saw baby measuring 7w with a hb of 150bpm!!
> 
> Jcliff - I cant say how pleased I am to see your post :wohoo: !! Congratulations, I bet you must be on :cloud9: just goes to show Dr's can still get it wrong even in this day and age but i'm so glad all is well.
> 
> Koj and Sarahcake - hopefully the next few weeks until your scans passes quickly, I still don't know when my dating scan is yet. I rang to chase and they said I should receive my letter tomorrow or Monday so fx i'll know soon.
> 
> Katy78 - congrats on your scan :flower:
> 
> Marriedlaydee - so please all is well! Did they give you a pic after?
> 
> AFM - i'm well with still no symptoms other than nausea but i'll go with that! I'm gonna get my doppler back out tonight and try and find babies HB so hubby can hear as he'd already gone to work when I found it this morning.
> 
> Aussiebub - how you doing? haven't seen a post in a day or 2? hope all is well xxClick to expand...

I got a picture yes!! We are calling it Smudge because it's not the best ultrasound at 8 weeks lol. It was abdominal and she had to press down pretty hard. I know at the 12 week scan there will be no doubt of where it's little head is lol! Seeing that flutter on the screen was so magical!

I can't believe how much bigger he's going to get in 3 1/2 weeks! Yikes.
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20170615_154915.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi Smudge!! 

Amazing marriedlaydee!! You must be so pleased


----------



## Sarahcake

Oooo he? Do you have a feeling that this one's a little boy then? 

That's a cute smudge :D


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thank you both! It's so weird we are both convinced it's a boy and the theory that you don't get as sick with boys is certainly encouraging our prediction :haha: 

I have my booking appointment tomorrow. And DH wants to pay for a private 4D scan bless him! I said maybe later during that long 20-40 week period as we have been so spoiled seeing him so much already!

I'll be happy if it's a girl too but my heart is saying boy boy boy.

So weird when I've always wanted a girl! <3


----------



## Sarahcake

Funnily enough, with my son, I was convinced I was having a girl. I had no sickness whatsoever. Not even a hint of nausea. Logan was well, defo not a girl haha

This time round, I'm so nauseous and tired, I wasn't like this with him so I've kinda convinced myself it's a girl. Time will tell though!


----------



## mandaa1220

With my son, I knew very early on it was a boy. Nothing other than mothers intuition honestly, but I could only look at boy clothes and think of boy names. I started referring to him as a he. I was not sick really at all, very minimal and it was an amazing pregnancy.

This time, I think it's a girl, but it's hard to trust my instinct, because part of me thinks that I only feel this way, because I'd love for it to be a girl. I've got tons of girls names and have been looking at girly stuff, but to be fair, I've been doing that before I was even pregnant. I've been very sick, have terrible acne and this pregnancy has been so rough.

Part of me can't imagine having a girl, since I'm so used to having a boy! I don't think I'll be shocked either way, but I'm so excited to find out!


----------



## Sarahcake

Same as me, Mandaa! 

I won't know what to do with myself if I have a girl. I'm so used to batman running around the place with all his cars and things that I'll be at a complete loss with a girl! I'll likely still dress them in superhero clothes and things, I'm not the girliest girl myself!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

We aren't intending on a gender scan it's going to be so hard to stick to our plan when I want to see if I was right! :) I just think it's so much nicer to not know and have that shock/elation at the end of what for many of us is a scary and amazing 40ish weeks of not believing how lucky we are to have finally conceived!

If it's a girl I know I'll be filled with so much warmth by the shock and realisation of a mini version of myself :D how amazing it would be to make someone in your own image, boy or girl! *gushes with love*


----------



## swampmaiden

Lovely scans, ladies! 

Had my first scan today too, and they found a nice fast flickering heartbeat. The tech wouldn't tell me the heartrate as they prefer waiting until the next appt in 4 weeks for that... and they couldn't date it very accurately either because she couldn't get a clear picture so for now I'm due anywhere between Jan 27 to Feb 3 lol

Everything else was good though, the little sac was mounted nice and high smack in middle of fundus and she looked at my ovaries too, no cysts thank goodness

Because I'm high risk due to multiple mcs, I get an u/s every appt so I go back in 4 weeks for another look. 

And those of you that can't imagine having a girl... they are just as rough and tumble and running around as any boy! Im not sure how I'm getting through each day with feeling like crap and nauseous and tired with a 2 year old but here I am ... Im glad my husband has a few weeks off right now too so he can start helping more by taking her out to the park so i can curl up and try to not feel like puking... ugh

My ms has been worse this second baby, i hear regardless of gender, subsequent pregnancies tend to have stronger symptoms ... but i think it might be a boy! Got about what, 2 more months before i can find out for sure? Two very long months, theres no way i could be a team yellow. &#128517;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Believe me as time moves on it's going to be so hard to not find out! But that's half the fun lol.

It's just gone midnight here but my back is aching so much I've ended up staying up reminiscing about seeing that scan and flicker today <3 <3


----------



## swampmaiden

Definitely is hard! With my first, we found out immediately but made the family and friends wait until the baby shower, and even that was hard... it almost would've been better not to know because its so easy to let it slip... i think i gave it away to my in laws by talking about how nice a granddaughter would be... :headsmack:

Are most ladies in UK? Im in California... my phone doesn't show the info on left of ppls profiles the way the computer does but im guessing since most the time stamps are around midnight my time that everyone's in UK


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm in New York.


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'm in Australia .. anyone else?


----------



## Sarahcake

UK here :) 

And as much as I would love to be team yellow, I'm farrrrrrr too impatient for that! 

2:27am and I'm awake with a brutal tooth ache. I had a root canal done on a dodgy tooth a few years back and I was eating an apple a few days back and the back has snapped right off it leaving it totally exposed inside. I was hoping I could wait to go dentist until my maternity exemption card was here which I will get after seeing the midwife at booking in next week but I don't think I can so it's gonna be an expensive trip for me :S fun times!


----------



## swampmaiden

Oh man Sarah, tooth pain is the worst... i had a failed root canal a few years ago and it was awful! 

Australia time is nearly aligned with California in some ways... seems their active morning is our active afternoon.. just on two different days lol


----------



## Sarahcake

I've been so lucky with my teeth that I don't really get issues, but this one tooth has been plaguing me for years. I should have just had it taken out to be honest but thought I'll try and save it. Gonna call up today and see if I can get it whipped out I think. I can handle pain well, but I'm a right wimp with tooth pain haha


----------



## pinkmonki

Jcliffe I am so so pleased for you &#10084;&#65039;

I'm super glad to see so many positive scans too! It's great to come on and read such happy stories. Won't be long until we're all having the nuchal scans. 

I can't wait to find out what you're all having, living vicariously since I'll be team green. Haha. My symptoms all scream girl (since I'm only ever sick with my girls, and never even get nauseous with my boys) but I'm conversely pretty convinced that this babe is a boy. Go figure. 

Had my booking apt yesterday, midwife has plastered home birth in big letters all over my notes haha! Had bloods taken etc and have my date for my 16 week apt. Nuchal scan is 13 days away which seems super close all of a sudden. No doubt I'll be scrutinising that nub to see if I can guess what it is &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## pinkmonki

I've finally updated the front page, If you're still not on please feel free to poke me in the eye (and leave dates so I can add you) 

There's so many ladies originally added that don't seem to come here anymore, I hope they're all ok.


----------



## Jcliff

I am due feb 1 but will have a c section on the 26th :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Back from an emergency dental appointment. They were so good with me, I'm very lucky that my dentist is so understanding. 

They can't pull the tooth until baby is born so will need to be periodically filled and topped up until then. On antibiotics and I'm having a night time gum shield made for me as I'm grinding my teeth in my sleep weakening them. 

I told them I didn't have my maternity exemption card yet and I was worried about the cost so they ticked the box saying 'seen proof' and asked me to bring it in when I get it which really is top of them tbh. 

Baby wise, feeling nauseous but my boobs arnt as sore today. Hoping it's just a bit of a relief rather than anything else.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Had my booking appointment today which was rather boring tbh haha. I guess the 16 week one might be more interesting and subsequent ones!

I was however told I'll receive more scans than normal for growth after 20 weeks I assume. This is because I had a positive smear test in December. Luckily I had treatment in January but won't be able to have the 6 month smear next month and further treatment if they didn't get it all. Fingers crossed all is good when I have a smear in February but I guess because of the procedure I had it increases the risk of an incompetent cervix. So more scans it is!


----------



## Wills_2

Marriedlaydee  such a cute little smudge :kiss: 
Glad all is well :flower: 
I cant believe you are gonna wait to find out thoughI would love to be able to do that but I know I cant! Ill need to know so I can buy and plan accordingly!

Swampmaiden  Congrats on your scan and a healthy heartbeat. Im so jealous youll get to have so many u/s!! I agree with girls being just as rough and tumblewhilst my DD loves dresses and stuff she also loves anything to do with dirt/bugs/animals you name it. Shes even got a ride on tractor on our farm like daddies!!
Id love to live somewhere like California! Sadly, Ill have to make do with South Wales in the UK!

Sarahcake  hope that tooth sorts itself out, I think toothache is the worst! Especially when we can only really take paracetamol!!

Pinkmonki  will this be your 1st homebirth? I have to take my hat off to you as I know I wouldnt be able to do it either mentally or medically. I suffered a bad tear on my uterus on my DD and had an ECS and a 2hour operation to repair my uterus so my MW has pretty much told me it has to be another CS this time and Im gutted :cry:

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm still pretty much the same, odd nausea, occasional sore boobs and my sense of smell has changed a lot but other than that I'm good. I'm also finding baby on doppler after a few minutes and its quickly becoming one of my fav things to do when I get in from work! Am looking forward to my dating scan now but I still don't have a date yet :wacko: I was going to ring them today but forgot so will ring on Monday and see what's going on as its been 2 weeks today since my referral.


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah you should defo chase that up, 2 weeks is a long time for a referal for a dating scan. By the time you get it, you'll be having your NT scan lol 

Toothache is the one pain I just can't cope with, stomach pain - ok, headache - can function hell, even standing on Lego - I can deal with it but toothache turns me into a right baby. Been up 3/4 of the night and now I'm off for a 12 hour shift which is likely going to be completely understaffed and full of stress. Woohoo! Happy Saturday ladies haha


----------



## Wills_2

Sarahcake said:


> Yeah you should defo chase that up, 2 weeks is a long time for a referal for a dating scan. By the time you get it, you'll be having your NT scan lol
> 
> Toothache is the one pain I just can't cope with, stomach pain - ok, headache - can function hell, even standing on Lego - I can deal with it but toothache turns me into a right baby. Been up 3/4 of the night and now I'm off for a 12 hour shift which is likely going to be completely understaffed and full of stress. Woohoo! Happy Saturday ladies haha

Will def be chasing Monday if a letter doesn't arrive this morning!!

I'm with you on the toothache pain...I'm not sure if you can use it when pregnant but when I last had a problem I used Oragel which was in a red tube. it numbs the area and once it starts to work it takes the pain away - warning though...it tastes vile :sick:

Thankfully I don't work weekends but I live on a farm so I never get a weekend off either!! Hope your shift goes fast x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh oragel is a good shout, I'll look that up thank you :) once the antibiotics kick in I imagine it won't be too bad, just waiting on those! 

Farm work is intensive, make sure your not overdoing it you! I'm very lucky, whilst we are short staffed and it's not a nice place to work right now (staff morale is at an all time low) my staff look after me and don't let me do any lifting or anything so I'm likely on medication and paperwork duty today!


----------



## Wills_2

it is good stuff but if you use it try not to get it on your tongue as it will numb it! Ideally if you have a hole or gap squirt the tube directly into it and literally within a minute or 2 you will start to feel it working! its great stuff!!

Thankfully we have finished lambing on the farm and most of our cattle are out for the summer so I only really look after our chickens and ducks though I do have the dreaded task of mowing our lawns today. Then I might put up DD's paddling pool as its supposed to be quite warm here this weekend.


----------



## swampmaiden

Wills... So funny, Id trade California in a heartbeat for the UK... its been so hot lately.. mid 90s which I think is like 40C? Thankfully we have a pool, which is where ill be tomorrow with my DD while DH is at an all day seminar on a Saturday... im just hoping tomorrow isn't a bad nausea day... today wasn't so bad but yesterday was brutal. Seems the days i exercise are mild nausea and days i don't move much the nausea is bad... And tomorrow I'm not planning on moving much lol so fx no bad MS!


Pinkmonki, my est due date is Jan 30th... i didn't realize i wasn't upon the board yet!


----------



## pinkmonki

Wills_2 - no, it'll be my third. All of the babies have been planned homebirths but my daughter (and my angel daughter for obvious reasons) was a hospital birth after an emergency transfer. 

Sarahcake - hope you manage to get on top of the tooth pain. I'm with you, I can cope with anything but toothpain. Its the absolute worst. 

I'll get you added swampmaiden and Jcliffe &#10084;&#65039;

Afm hubby wants to start telling people next week, I'm still super reluctant though. I know he needs to for his job and shizz but urg.. I just remember having to post on Fb about losing I and how horrible it was and I so dont want to have to do that again. Gah. Stupid I know.


----------



## mandaa1220

You can tell just work, close friends and family. You do not have to make an announcement on Facebook hun


----------



## AussieBub

Just had to catch up on what I'd missed. A lot has been going on with you ladies and I'm glad that you and your babies are doing well.

Pinki, I agree with mandaa. I know it's scary to have people know early (since my OH announced it the day I told him I was pregnant at 4 weeks) but have a word with your husband and tell him to subtly tell those at work who need to know and that he should tell them it's still early so keep it quiet. It doesn't have to end up on Facebook if you don't want it to.

Not much to report from me, just bits of nausea here and there and been having a few headaches recently. Though I am putting them down to the weather being warmer and me not drinking as much water as I should be. OH finishes his last shift at his current job today. He's been there 11 years so he's feeling a bit emotional. New job starts Monday and then our scan FINALLY on Wednesday. I'm so nervous. Still got the bad feeling but it it hasn't been effecting my mood thankfully. OH noticed varicose veins in the back of my right thigh two nights ago and oddly enough, it filled me with hope. I thought, baby must be growing if laying on my right side now is limiting blood flow from the vena carva. I never had varicose veins before so their appearance has got me crossing my fingers that my bad feeling is completely wrong. We'll find out in 5 days eek!

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahhh varicose veins are horrible aren't they?!! 

Not long until that scan right?!!! Eeek I can't wait to hear!


----------



## Wills_2

Swampmaiden &#8211; maybe I&#8217;ll stick to the UK then&#8230;it&#8217;s been around 28c here the last 2 days and it&#8217;s just too hot, can&#8217;t imagine 40c!!! I&#8217;ve also been in the pool with my DD but its back to work tomorrow where we luckily have air con!

Pinkmonki &#8211; Wow, third homebirth&#8230;I take my hat off to you!!
I agree with the others&#8230;maybe leave your FB announcement to later on and just tell close family, friends and people in work who would need to know.

Aussie &#8211; Hope your OH&#8217;s last day went well and his first day in his new job goes great tomorrow. You seem to have a fair few symptoms and I&#8217;m sure on Wednesday your fears will be put to rest when you see a lovely bouncing baby on the scan monitor! Be sure to let us all know how it goes.

AFM &#8211; all is well, I&#8217;m able to find the babies HB everytime I look on my doppler which has helped a lot with my fears that something will go wrong. I&#8217;m also gonna chase up my dating scan appointment as I still haven&#8217;t heard anything&#8230;will hopefully be able to tell you all when it is tomorrow!

Well I&#8217;m off to spring clean my kitchen whilst my DD is having a power nap! Hope everyone stays happy and healthy :flower: and I&#8217;ll check back in later.
xx


----------



## swampmaiden

Morning sickness is going strong, im so done with it, its like a hangover that just won't go away. 

Anyone finally getting over on the other end of MS? I wish i knew how much longer its going to last.. im hoping at 10 weeks but with my DD it cleared up closer to 12... i can't hang that long wahhh


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hey all

It's been a horribly hot weekend hitting 29 degrees Celsius down here. Luckily been at work with air con but tomorrow is set for 30 degrees and I'm at home haha. Might go out and buy another fan! Lol. 

Felt quite ill today again but nothing I couldn't handle! It's weird wanting to be sick but it never actually reaching that tipping point.ive felt a fair few twinges but nothing sinister so far so I think I'm quietly content.

Based on recent scan I'm 8 weeks today but I should be 9 weeks tomorrow based on ovulation. To make it more complicated I'm 9 weeks 6 days tomorrow based on LMP haha. All these dates are confusing me I hope smudge catches up to the ovulation date soon. I'm hoping it was just too small and hiding partially to have measured any longer.

Three weeks tomorrow until the dating scan! Things should hopefully be clearer then.

Hope you ladies are all treating yourselves well! <3


----------



## impatient1

I have my ultrasound scheduled for 20 weeks and not so patiently waiting. With my last two pregnancies I've had to have scans before then so we'll see if this ends up the same or I have to wait it out.

I'm feeling tired all the time and napping and or falling asleep when the kids do but also waking up through the night if I fall asleep too early.
Nausea isn't too bad but garbage and cleaning up after the dog definitely set me off.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Where in the UK are you marriedlaydee?

I'm by Brighton. 

I'm hot and grumpy. I haven't moaned about it being too hot in years. The last time I was pregnant, if I remember correctly...!


----------



## Sarahcake

It's sooooo hot oh my god. 

It's like 28 degrees in sunny south west England right now. I actually cannot cope. My work uniform is tight, residents radiators are cranked up to 10 - I shit you not, and it's been hideously busy so I've not had a chance for a break or even to catch 5 mins to down a glass of water. Thank god I finished at 2 tbh! 

Sore boobs are starting to make a return and the nausea is ever present. Booking in appointment on Friday, which I know is just boring formality but I'm really excited about. Im very luck to have an amazing mother in law so I'm gonna take her with me in my partner's absence. 

Hope were all managing to cope in the heat, I know I should take my own advise but please keep yourselves hydrated ladies please x


----------



## Marriedlaydee

HippyMumma23 said:


> Where in the UK are you marriedlaydee?
> 
> I'm by Brighton.
> 
> I'm hot and grumpy. I haven't moaned about it being too hot in years. The last time I was pregnant, if I remember correctly...!

I'm in Buckinghamshire near to Northampton! It's 30celsius here still.....im dipping in and out the garden I have zero energy today and the housework is piling up! 6 loads of washing done though and it all dried crazy quick outside in this heatwave! So I guess I done one chore of many left ignored :haha:


----------



## Missbb2591

Eurgh this heat is killing me, it's killed any energy I did have and all I wanna do is lay on the sofa next to the fan :dohh: why does being pregnant make you soooo much hotter?!


----------



## AussieBub

Morning sickness, nausea and a migraine hit me badly today. Actually felt pregnant for a change lol. Nothing else to report but nearly Wednesday which means scan day. I am so frikken anxious. It's killing me. 

-AussieBub


----------



## swampmaiden

104 today... 40 C for those across the pond. Laying on couch in front of fan AND A/C... glad I'm not only one, misery loves company lol


----------



## AussieBub

Oh there was one other thing I forgot to mention. Phantom kicks! I have been having them like crazy today. So much so that I actually started questioning if I could be further along. It's not possible and I know it's just gas but it has been on/off all day today. 

-AussieBub


----------



## impatient1

I've had a few gas episodes that if I was further along I would have thought for sure were kicks too. Can't wait to start feeling real movements.


----------



## mandaa1220

I have also been having gas kicks :rofl: feels like bubbles in my belly and reminds me of early movement last time!


----------



## Sarahcake

Had to call in sick today so it's back to the emergency dentist for me today :( going to beg them to take the tooth out now. 5 days on antibiotics and taking paracetamol every 4 hours is doing absolutely nothing :( 

And this heat... Oh my god the heat...actually melting now. I'm not a lover of the heat anyway but even less so when I'm pregnant haha


----------



## Missbb2591

Sarahcake said:


> Had to call in sick today so it's back to the emergency dentist for me today :( going to beg them to take the tooth out now. 5 days on antibiotics and taking paracetamol every 4 hours is doing absolutely nothing :(
> 
> And this heat... Oh my god the heat...actually melting now. I'm not a lover of the heat anyway but even less so when I'm pregnant haha

Seems crazy that they would rather you go the next 7 months on pain killers and anti biotics rather than just pulling it. I hope you get it sorted!

The heat is ridiculous but it seems to have cooled down here today thankfully! I'm not a summer person at all, autumn and winter are far better :haha: can't imagine being heavily pregnant in this weather!


----------



## AussieBub

So glad to have some relief from the heat today. Struggled to sleep last night because of it. The heat also makes my nausea worse and gives me headaches so I'm currently having relief from them as well. 

Sorry to hear you're in so much pain Sarahcakes. I hope they pull it out for you. Can't imagine how horrible you must be feeling right now. They can't keep you like that for the next 7 months. Good luck, sending hugs your way. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks ladies <3 appreciate the good wishes. In at 11 and this time the mother in law has decided to come with me as she's just a 5ft 2in ball of rage and strong opinions so if they try to fob me off she will put an end to that, love her &#128514; it's hard to argue to dentists when they have your gob open lol 

Glad your getting a bit of relief from the heat :) it's still hot here but we've procured all the fans we can find and are blowing air around constantly!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hi all 

Somewhere between 8 and 9 weeks today with all this gestation date mix up it's hard to know for sure.

This week is definitely harder. Tired, nauseous, low mood and generally anything else that's a bit pants Lol!

More deep breaths today just trying to get through one day at a time until I feel happier. I don't know why I'm so down I'm just going to blame irrational hormones! Hubby is useless just tuts and judges me saying I have nothing to be sad about.


----------



## Sarahcake

Hormones during this first 12 weeks are an absolute bitch tbh. 

I remember feeling so all over the place in the first 12 weeks with Logan, and this time round it's no different. I'm a huge bundle of anxiety currently and I'm counting down the days to being 12 week and having a scan, as are we all.


----------



## HippyMumma23

I've just come on here to see how everyone is doing and I've noticed my ticker is. Ow telling me I'm in the second trimester. 

That's not right is it? I thought the second trimester was 14 weeks?


----------



## AussieBub

Second trimester is 14 weeks. But yay 12 weeks! 

And marriedlaydee, don't worry that you're feeling sad, as it turns out, it's really normal. I've been yo-yoing on happy and sad since about 8 weeks. More downs than ups but I've had a week of feeling positive and now that my scan is this time tomorrow, I am freaking the hell out! All my anxieties are back including my fear that I'm gonna learn that I've had a MMC. Trying to calm myself down but i honestly think it's impossible right now. I'm probably gonna cry before I even get into the scan, I'm so scared. 

Ugh just need it to be over with. 

AussieBub


----------



## mandaa1220

I've seen second tri referred to as 12, 13 and 14 weeks lol

If we're being technical, it's 13 1/3 weeks


----------



## London Kiwi

Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow Aussie


----------



## Sarahcake

I just counted myself as being in 2nd Tri once I saw my 12 week scan last time! Not entirely accurate but hey ho haha!

I'm feeling SO much better, I've had the tooth pulled out. So far so good. Numbness has worn off and I have absolutely no pain at all :D I'm sure I will be in brutal pain tommorrow but I don't care as I know that pain will eventually end where the previous pain probably wouldn't have! 

Aussie, I'll be thinking of you tommorrow. It's so nerve wracking I know. I am very positive that it'll be a good experience for you though x


----------



## London Kiwi

Glad to hear the tooth was pulled out Sarah.
A couple of days pain is going to be much better than months of it!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh absolutely! I don't feel any pain currently which is surprising, but I don't expect that to last! Anything has to be better than what it was like so I'm thankful that she did it.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thanks Aussie. I'm so excited for you, I'll have my fingers crossed that you'll be pleasantly surprised when you see that little baby kicking and throwing it's arms around!!!

Please let us know how it goes as soon as humanly possible as I know ill be checking haha.

<3


----------



## AussieBub

Thanks London Kiwi. 

Glad to hear your tooth is out Sarah. 

And MarriedLaydee, I'll let you all know as soon as i can regardless of it being good or bad news. My scan is at 1.10pm UK time. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Wills_2

Marriedlaydee &#8211; I know the feeling&#8230;here in South Wales its 31 and luckily work is air con&#8217;d but at home my normally cool house is boiling. Even DD&#8217;s 12ft pool which was refilled this morning with cold water is as warm as a bath now!!! Im in the same boat as you in terms of dates LMP puts me at 10 weeks 3 days but early scan at 9 weeks 4 days&#8230;I&#8217;ve now had my dating scan confirmed for 5th July so will hopefully have a more accurate date then!!

Swampmaiden &#8211; misery sure does love company and you have plenty of that coming from us in the UK. It&#8217;s very hot here compared to normal and as we aren&#8217;t used to it, we can&#8217;t cope lol

Sarahcake &#8211; hope the dentist sorts that tooth out, there&#8217;s not much worse than that other than labour!! Scrap that, just read it was taken out&#8230;hope the relief is immense!!

Aussie &#8211; good luck for tomorrow :flower:

xx


----------



## AussieBub

5wks, 6wks, 7wks, 8wks and today 12wks


----------



## pinkmonki

Good luck for today Aussie. Cute bump too. Mine has appeared overnight it seems. 

Glad they pulled the tooth Sarahcake, least there's an end in sight for the pain now. 

Eeeee congrats on 12 weeks Hippy! First tri ends at 13.3 weeks officially but I always count after 12 because I'm a rebel &#128514;

Afm - still not vomiting all day long so instead I'm playing catch up with work/house etc. My bump has blown up overnight, how on earth I'm supposed to keep hiding this, I don't know &#128584;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3248.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinkmonki

Oh. It's upside down.. wtf? &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Missbb2591

pinkmonki said:


> Good luck for today Aussie. Cute bump too. Mine has appeared overnight it seems.
> 
> Glad they pulled the tooth Sarahcake, least there's an end in sight for the pain now.
> 
> Eeeee congrats on 12 weeks Hippy! First tri ends at 13.3 weeks officially but I always count after 12 because I'm a rebel &#128514;
> 
> Afm - still not vomiting all day long so instead I'm playing catch up with work/house etc. My bump has blown up overnight, how on earth I'm supposed to keep hiding this, I don't know &#128584;

Mine did the same literally went from nothing to next day being like oh she's pregnant :haha:


----------



## AussieBub

Today's the day and I'm freaking out! 4 hours til the scan and I cannot stop going to the toilet. I've been constipated for days and now the stress is upsetting my stomach and long story short I ain't constipated anymore. Gonna be hard to have a full bladder for the scan when my bowels have me running to the toilet every 5 mins. Just can't calm down. I'm so scared. Was never scared with DD but now im freaking out because of my bad feeling.

Argh need to stop rambling. I'll let you ladies know how I get on when I can. 

-AussieBub


----------



## HippyMumma23

Oh Aussiebub, can you do some meditation or mindful breathing. There's a mindfulness app called Calm, I really recommend it. You can get a section of the app free, you won't need to buy the full app. It's really calming and brings you back into the moment. 
You will be fine today, it'll be lovely to see the baby kicking about. 

Best of luck. X


----------



## AussieBub

Since OH is home, I got him to take care of DD and went and napped. Scans in 1hr 20 mins from now. Stressing out again now.

-AussieBub


----------



## Jcliff

Good luck!


----------



## Katy78

Good luck!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck x


----------



## AussieBub

10 mins til the ultrasound. I want to pee myself. So anxious.

-AussieBub


----------



## HippyMumma23

Eeeep!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Omg I swear I have anxiety for you!

That and it'll my turn tomorrow.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Aussie hope it's gone well!!!!!! We are all waiting and having anxiety attacks here!!! Lol


----------



## AussieBub

BABY IS PERFECT. One perfect baby. One perfect flickering heartbeat. Over the moon.


----------



## HippyMumma23

D'awwwwww!

How many pics did you get?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

KNEW IT!!!!

was it amazing? Did you cry? :D


----------



## AussieBub

Hehe i didn't cry though i felt like i was about to....also felt like I was fonna throw up half way through lol. Got 3 photos but they're all the same.

-AussieBub


----------



## AussieBub

Oh and put me ahead 2 days so my Due date is Dec 29th so im not a Jan baby after all. I'm sticking here with you ladies though because i know he/she will be late and end up being a Jan baby.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Does that mean you're 12 weeks 5 days?

It's weird because my current due date is 1st Jan so I'm 12 weeks 2 days today. 
But according to Ovia 1st means I'm 12 weeks 3 days today. 
And according to my midwife I'm due 4th Jan?!

I've no idea what due date I'll be given tomorrow (provided all is well).


----------



## AussieBub

Yes I'm 12 weeks 5 days. Hopefully you'll get an accurate date tomorrow. 

-AussieBub


----------



## London Kiwi

Yay Aussie!!! So awesome to hear all went well.


----------



## pinkmonki

Aw what a lovely picture! I'm so glad everything went well Aussie, and that you can enjoy your pregnancy confidently now :cloud9:


----------



## koj518

congrats aussie!! your bump progression pics were very telling that you had a baby growing in there but scans are always very reassuring!!!

I had my first midwife appt today (10w4d) and heart the baby's heartbeat with a doppler <3 such a sweet sound!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww Aussie that's an awesome picture I'm so pleased for you :) that must be such a huge relief. Is it time for you to tell the wider world now or have you done that before now? 

Koj, that's amazing too! I have my first appointment Friday at 9 weeks so I'm hoping they may try and listen to the baby then. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wills_2

just a flying visit...Aussie you can see by that bump there is deffo a baby growing in there. Glad all went well with the scan and hopefully its put your mind to rest xx


----------



## koj518

sarah - the tech person kept telling me (like 5 times) we might not hear anything and if we don't that's not anything to worry about because it's still very early! but she said if she can't get it, the midwife will try, and if she can't get it either they'd do an ultrasound. Hopefully it will be the same for you so that you'll get some sort of reassurance :D


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Pleased as punch for you Aussie! Yes please stick with us the December group aren't as great as us :haha: congrats and hope you celebrated! Decided when you'll announce the news????


----------



## swampmaiden

Glad to hear all is well, Aussie 

Koj, yay for a good scan

And Im glad that tooth is out for you, too, Sarah!

Very pleased with all the good news here, just a few more weeks to go before all of us are in the clear... ie 2nd tri

And yeah, hormones have been crazy... my husband annoys me just by standing around and breathing ... hopefully things start to settle soon


----------



## Missbb2591

Yay Aussie I'm so pleased for you, lovely picture!


----------



## Sarahcake

<3 thanks ladies. Day after extraction and still no pain at all so not having to live on paracetamol. I think I've hit the dentist jackpot here lol 

The heat is starting to subside a little now down here too, I hope you are all getting similar relief!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarahcake said:


> <3 thanks ladies. Day after extraction and still no pain at all so not having to live on paracetamol. I think I've hit the dentist jackpot here lol
> 
> The heat is starting to subside a little now down here too, I hope you are all getting similar relief!

Lovely breeze tonight YAY!

Glad the extraction was 10000 times worth it!!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

It's so much cooler here now. It's supposed to be raining and generally cooler over the next week where I am. 

My 12 week scan is at 10am. I'm SO nervous. It's making my nausea worse!


----------



## pinkmonki

Good luck for today Hippy. 

I'm jealous, mine isn't for another week when I'll be just shy of 13 weeks.


----------



## London Kiwi

Good luck Hippy!

I'm the same as you Pink. Mine is next Thursday where I'll also be just shy of 13 (according to my LMP) or 12 weeks (according to my early scan).

Loving all these positive updates ladies!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Best of luck to you, Hippy. I hope it's a wonderful experience for you, I'm sure it will be! 

I know it's only a few weeks, but you ladies seem so much further ahead than me, having your scans and things! Wish time would fast forward now haha


----------



## HippyMumma23

Thank you so much. 

Sarahcake I now exactly how you feel. My first born was due at the end of December and I was a member of a 'due in' forum and I was the last for everything. It's tough going. 

There's a good chance this one could see me into the end of December again. I'm very intrigued to see what due date I get. Provided everything is ok in there, that is.


----------



## pinkmonki

London Kiwi said:


> Good luck Hippy!
> 
> I'm the same as you Pink. Mine is next Thursday where I'll also be just shy of 13 (according to my LMP) or 12 weeks (according to my early scan).
> 
> Loving all these positive updates ladies!!

Mines Thursday too :happydance:


----------



## pinkmonki

I know how you feel Sarah, well sort of, in all my 'due in' groups, I've been due mid/end month but I always go way overdue so everyone behind me even had their babies before I did. That sucked.


----------



## annio84

I'm going to call this morning for my scan appointment. Feeling very nervous now.

So nice to see all the positive updates in here.


----------



## AussieBub

Good luck Hippy! 

Marriedlaydee, we announced it publicly yesterday afternoon, after the scan. I'm still in a bit of disbelief though. Keep looking at the scan photo as thinking "Oh my god, I can't believe you're growing inside of me!"

Negative thoughts and feelings have completely gone, which I thought they would after the scan and I woke up feeling so happy and excited about the pregnancy. 

-AussieBub


----------



## London Kiwi

pinkmonki said:


> London Kiwi said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Hippy!
> 
> I'm the same as you Pink. Mine is next Thursday where I'll also be just shy of 13 (according to my LMP) or 12 weeks (according to my early scan).
> 
> Loving all these positive updates ladies!!
> 
> Mines Thursday too :happydance:Click to expand...


Yay! Scan buddies &#128522;


----------



## HippyMumma23

Had the scan! I'm 13 weeks 1 day and the baby is due on 27th December. 

I posted this one one other forum so if you recognise me then hi! Let me know who you are!
Good luck to others who have scans!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7886.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mandaa1220

Great scan!!! :)


----------



## pinkmonki

Yay! Super cute picture!


----------



## mandaa1220

HippyMumma23 said:


> Had the scan! I'm 13 weeks 1 day and the baby is due on 27th December.
> 
> I posted this one one other forum so if you recognise me then hi! Let me know who you are!
> Good luck to others who have scans!

I'm guessing boy, by the way! Based off the nub theory! Unless it's a leg :rofl: I'm not very good.


----------



## London Kiwi

Great scan Hippy!!


----------



## koj518

Aww! Great scan hippymumma!!! <3


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Congrats Hippy!!! Cannot wait for my scan!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww awesome scan :D lovely! So pleased all is good! 

I was the same in my due in Nov group from before. My son was born the 21st and the other ladies ended up having theirs on the first week of November! 

I don't mind bringing up the rear though so long as everything is all good :) 

Glad to hear the negative thoughts have subsided now Aussie, hopefully now you can enjoy things more as it's such an amazing experience that often gets so marred with worry and panic.


----------



## AussieBub

Beautiful scan Hippy! And you've leap frogged me haha.

-AussieBub


----------



## Missbb2591

Yay for a good scan hippy :cloud9: 

I have mine on Monday...can't wait!!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Thanks everyone!

I think I'm going to pay for a gender scan in 3 weeks. I'm being impatient this time round!

Has someone got a scan today? I'm sure someone mentioned it? If so, best of luck. Xx


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm in for my booking in appointment in 10 minutes but I'm sure I remember someone saying they were in for a scan too. Not able to check back through the pages right now so I hope whoever it is has a lovely positive scan experience :)


----------



## HippyMumma23

It's not very busy on here really is it?

Is there other forums you guys use? Or somewhere else you use more than this?


----------



## Sarahcake

Well, that was interesting. 

So I walked in 9 weeks, walked out 13 + 1. 

She's adamant that my dates don't work out. My LMP was 21st April, going by that I'm 9 weeks. However that was a wierd period that was heavy but only lasted a day and a half. It was bang on when I was supposed to be on so I took it as just a bit of a dodgy cycle. That cycle we only DTD once and I don't track ovulation so i did think it was a bit of a miracle that it happened. 

My previous period started March 23rd and that was a proper 5 day affair with a lot more sex involved...

So now I have to ring up Monday and try and get a scan next week otherwise it's too late for the NT testing. 

I'm not at all convinced that she is right and I will be classing myself as 9 weeks until I am proven otherwise next week. 

As I thought though, I will be consultant led because of my prior issues. 

Interesting afternoon.


----------



## koj518

sarah - wow!!!! was today a dating scan?? 9w vs 13w is a HUGE difference so the scan would be pretty clear! Congrats on being a month farther along than you thought!!! :D


----------



## Sarahcake

Not a scan unfortunately but the booking in appointment. She asked me for all my dates, how long I bled for for my last period and weather the cycle before was normal. The scan comes next week unfortunately. 

I don't think she is right personally. So like I say, to avoid getting my hopes up that I'm nearly outta first tri I'm going to count myself as being 9 weeks until the scan next week says something different


----------



## mandaa1220

Holy crap! I can't imagine being moved up a whole month!! What did the scan look like?

I'm considering getting a private scan tomorrow. I've been so anxious and want to see baby again.


----------



## London Kiwi

Wow Sarah. I bet you are a little confused!! 
The fact there was no scan so baby wasn't measured... I would also be trusting my own dates.
When you tested BFP did you do one that said how many weeks pregnant you are??

They are funny with dates, according to my dates I should be 12 weeks on Monday but they have me 5 days later than that. But it's physically impossible because we never DTD for it to work out unless husband has super super super sonic sperm haha.

I would go with your own dates until baby has been measured - but all very exciting all the same!!


----------



## London Kiwi

mandaa1220 said:


> Holy crap! I can't imagine being moved up a whole month!! What did the scan look like?
> 
> I'm considering getting a private scan tomorrow. I've been so anxious and want to see baby again.

I was feeling that way too... But keep telling myself it's only another 6 days until my next one. I'm getting impatient and because I have zero symptoms I think it worries me more!


----------



## Sarahcake

I can see her point of view to be fair, a 1.5 day period and a month where we DTD once and a regular cycle where we did more like 7 or 8 times ( were too tired for this every day malarky!) Which one is going to seem more likely? She's airing on the side of caution I think because if she takes me as being 9 weeks and sends me for my NT scan when I'm 12 weeks by that calculation, I could be a good 2 weeks out of the gestation bracket for the testing. Where as if I go next week and I am only 9/10 weeks, no harm done just rebook the NT scan based on that. So it does make sense. 

Just a very odd feeling!

Edited to add: no I didn't do a test with weeks on, well, I did but they were both faulty and errored on me so by the time I got replacements from clearblue I was around 6 weeks so seemed pointless taking them!


----------



## pinkmonki

Woah Sarah, that's nuts. Can't wait to see what happens with the scan. 

Hippy - the forum is way quieter than it used to be for sure. The Facebook group is quiet but more instantaneous for responses and things which is nice, I like our little group.


----------



## London Kiwi

Absolutely Sarah, I totally see where she is coming from re: NT.
Better to err on the side of caution just incase.

Well looks like you'll be getting that scan earlier than you thought!! &#128522;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I'm classed as 10 weeks 2 days today even though there's no way! That was worked out based on my LMP.

My scan last week based on LMP should have then showed a 9 weeks 1 day baby. Instead it was 7 weeks 5 days. Which is almost right because I ovulated late.

I'd trust your own maths! You can't use averages when you know you don't have 28 day cycles

My tracker below was worked out with my ovulation day. As I know we only DTD twice around that day and I got a positive ovulation test :)


----------



## Sarahcake

That is the bonus of it, the faster scan. I'm going to ring Monday morning and hope they have a cancellation for Tuesday after 2 - I finish work at 2 and my partner has the day off already so he doesn't have to take any unpaid time off. We shall see! But I'm getting quite excited now! I know that scan will show a between 9-10 week old babe but it's an extra scan I guess so I don't mind. 

I wish I had tracked my ovulation now tbh but as we were more, NTNP than full on TTC I just didn't want to stress myself with the finer details until a point where we decided to completely TTC if nothing happened naturally.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Sarahcake, can you feel your fundal height? Did the midwife try to feel, because she'd have felt it if you are 13 weeks. 

How awesome would it be if you were ahead though! Had you used any pregnancy tests in the previous month? Or did you tend not to test unless AF was late?

Can't wait to see what your scan says!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Well this is what is throwing me off. Because I didn't take any tests that month, and I tested when i would have been approx 4 weeks - before missed AF for may. Was no reason for the testing, I just... Had a feeling that I was. And it turns out I was right. 

I'm convinced im 9 weeks but hey, it's a fun little game to keep me occupied until my scan next week I guess! 

She didn't feel any part of me besides my arms to take my blood and I'm a plus size lady so for me to find anything would be quite hard to be brutally honest. 

I feel very full down there though, as I did with my son when I was around 12 weeks if my memory serves me correctly. 

So I'm taking bets... 

9 or 13... Winner gets a pat on the back haha


----------



## HippyMumma23

I think 9 weeks!

Also, it shouldn't matter if you are plus size. If you lay down and feel from
Your pubic bone upward you may feel a large hard area, that would be the baby. But if you try, be very gentle because it's really tender at this stage.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Sorry edit that, I meant to say I think 13 weeks!


----------



## AussieBub

I'm gonna guess 11 weeks.... going for the middle between 9 and 13 lol. 

-AussieBub


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ah the diplomat! &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh I see what you mean now, I've just done that and I do feel a hard area, but I wouldn't consider it to be large so that's just confusing the situation more &#128514;

Haha so we have a 13 and a middle ground 11, excellent! 

I've just had my first brutal sporadic sickness episode btw, not enjoyable!

Cooked a lovely slimming world curry, one of cooked a dozen times and enjoyed... Got halfway through and my body just said nopppppppe don't eat that. 3 mins later, it came up to say hi again in front of my horrified fiance and brother &#128567; not good. I hope that doesn't continue! Didn't get that at all with my son!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Oh you poor thing. Sickness is horrible isn't it?

I hate it when you make a food which you think is going to be great and your body thinks otherwise. I've wasted many dinners this way.


----------



## Missbb2591

Sickness is the worst...it kills me when we've paid for a meal out and the whole lot comes back up...not fun!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hope everyone is doing good today!
I'm now off work for 17 days Hurrah!!!

We travel to Finland on the 5th July so really looking forward to that!

Everything seems good here so far...getting more and more excited and anxious as I'm almost 10 weeks!!! Double digits ahhhhhh!!! Amazing <3


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi! 

Sarah, I'm going with 9 weeks, mainly because of your morning sickness! 
And yes, hippymama you bring up an excellent point, if there was such a wide range of possible dates, why didn't the midwife/nurse do a fundal height check?! Those literally take 1 minute!

That 13 week scan looked great, i can't believe how big and well formed the babies are at just 13 weeks, just amazing. 

No scans for me for another 3 weeks... Im at end of month too, so everyone will be ahead of me also but that's okay.. my first baby came on the 23rd and practically everyone in my group had their babies before me, even women due after me! Seems like many women deliver early...but i actually think i may even go until February &#128513;


----------



## Wills_2

Annio84 &#8211; how&#8217;s it going? Did you request your appointment after?

Aussiebub &#8211; so glad to read that all the negative thoughts have gone and I hope the remainder of your pregnancy is stress and worry free.

Hippymumma &#8211; wow&#8230;that brought your due date forward a bit!! Great scan pic too &#61514;
Sarahcake &#8211; that&#8217;s quite a bit of difference between your dates, bet it shocked you a bit! FX you get an appointment soon for your scan so you know where you are! Based on your symptoms I&#8217;d guess 9-10 weeks.

Marriedlaydee &#8211; I&#8217;m jealous about the 17 days off!! Hope your break is nice and relaxing 

Swampmaiden &#8211; I&#8217;ve not got my scan until 6th July&#8230;it seems so far away! I also think they will put me back by about a week if my private scan measured correctly but will have to wait and see. Due to prev issues I&#8217;m likely to have to have an elective c section so should know exactly when the baby will be born!

Hows everyone else doing? The group seems to have gone really quiet?!
I&#8217;m doing ok although the nausea has been horrendous the last few days, I even took a half day from work on Friday to come home and lie down as I felt that bad! Also have slight anxiety as I&#8217;ve been unable to find the baby&#8217;s HB on my doppler for the last few days&#8230;hoping everything is ok but the not knowing is horrible. I&#8217;m praying the baby has just moved as my pregnancy has progressed a bit and that because of my tilted uterus that it&#8217;s just in a harder position to find whilst it&#8217;s still relatively small. Am just counting down the days to my scan to find out for sure x


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you lovely :) I'm going to ring first thing tomorrow from work and ask for a Tuesday appointment if possible. I have no idea what time their last scans are so I may end up with one tommorrow if it's after we finish work. But Tuesday is the ideal. 

This is the reason why I don't have a Doppler as I ended up making myself quite sick with worry when I couldn't find my son on there and I just know I'll do the same this time too. 

Having a tilted uterus will defo impact finding them though, it always did with me and my midwife didn't even want to try until my 16 week appointment because of that reason so please don't panic, everything is fine it's just so hard to pick them up at this gestation without a tilted uterus let alone with one x


----------



## Soph1986

I'll be 12 weeks on Tue and sickness has got worse!! Hopefully will stop soon. I've had my dating scan, but need to go back on Thu for nuchal fold measurement. Can't believe we are so close to 2ndtrimester.


----------



## London Kiwi

My appointment is also Thurs Soph!


----------



## koj518

wills - when is your scan?? don't worry too much. I've heard its really hard to find a HB at this stage. When I went in for my appt at 10w4d, even the tech lady had a really hard time finding the HB!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

10 weeks today and two weeks until the big scan!!! It's taking so long!!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

It really drags doesn't it :( I need to ring and arrange my scan today, I'm guessing they would open at 9am? Hoping they can get me in :-/


----------



## Wills_2

koj518 said:


> wills - when is your scan?? don't worry too much. I've heard its really hard to find a HB at this stage. When I went in for my appt at 10w4d, even the tech lady had a really hard time finding the HB!

Its not until 6th July which is another 9 long days...My O/H keeps telling me I'm daft but I think what makes it worse is that I heard it on my doppler for around 5 days in a row and then stopped doing it everyday as i'd re-assured myself but then for some random reason I decided to look again a few days ago and I've been unable to find it which is what's freaked me out. If I hadn't of found it I'd think it was just early but the fact I did and now cant worries me.

I've constantly felt sick for the last week or so, so I'm hoping that's a good sign xx


----------



## pinkmonki

Sorry for being awol again. I'm bloody useless. 

Wills - I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry. These little scamps have a tonne of ways to hide from us, you'd think uteruses were tardis like sometimes. However, if you're very worried call your midwife and see if you can get in at the EPU for a scan. Better to settle your mind I think, if you can. 

Gosh there's a lot of us in on Thursday for scans! 

Sarah I can't wait to hear the results of yours! 

Afm we're going ahead and telling people after the scan. His folks know and frankly his mother has a mouth like a foghorn so we're on borrowed time anyway. 

I think I'm finally starting to believe that I might get to hold this baby. It's been a long journey and so much pain to get here, but I feel really certain that this is our rainbow. No idea what's changed but I really do.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hahaha Pink!! My father in law is the same. We have told him but said he is not to tell anyone but he's absolutely bursting to share the news because back In their day they told everyone immediately. Thankfully his brothers are both away on holiday at the moment or I am certain they would already know.

My sister is the same, I feel bad we haven't told her yet but I will do on Thursday all going well.

I assume they are going to automatically put me into a higher risk category because I'm 36?? Which will mean further tests.

I've been reading up about the NIPT / Harmony testing over the last couple of days. £400 is a lot of money but it seems safer and more accurate than the NHS testing and also you can get it immediately rather than waiting. Has anyone else thought about doing this??


----------



## annio84

I finally booked my scan this morning for 13th July. I've been avoiding it but it's done now.


----------



## London Kiwi

What scan did you book Annio?


----------



## koj518

Wills_2 said:


> Its not until 6th July which is another 9 long days...My O/H keeps telling me I'm daft but I think what makes it worse is that I heard it on my doppler for around 5 days in a row and then stopped doing it everyday as i'd re-assured myself but then for some random reason I decided to look again a few days ago and I've been unable to find it which is what's freaked me out. If I hadn't of found it I'd think it was just early but the fact I did and now cant worries me.
> 
> I've constantly felt sick for the last week or so, so I'm hoping that's a good sign xx

We have the same due date so I'm rooting for you extra hard!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Scan is booked for 8:10am tommorrow. 

Had a light bout of spotting earlier and by light I mean incredibly light. No pain with it so I don't think it's anything to worry about. And I've not had it since this morning. Lots of CM - sorry for TMI but nothing remotely blood tinged so that's reassuring. Panicking about my scan tommorrow though but I'm sure all will be ok :) will update you ladies just as soon as I know what's going on x


----------



## London Kiwi

All the best for tomorrow lovely.
Looking forward to your update and finding out how far along you are!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarahcake said:


> Scan is booked for 8:10am tommorrow.
> 
> Had a light bout of spotting earlier and by light I mean incredibly light. No pain with it so I don't think it's anything to worry about. And I've not had it since this morning. Lots of CM - sorry for TMI but nothing remotely blood tinged so that's reassuring. Panicking about my scan tommorrow though but I'm sure all will be ok :) will update you ladies just as soon as I know what's going on x

Good luck and looking forward to hearing from you tomorrow!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you ladies <3 can't get this bloody spotting out of my head, really playing on my mind. Worst thing is, I'm doing more harm stressing than anything else! Was like a pinhead amount if that. Gah. Want to fast forward the clock already. 

Spoke to the scanning department and their happy to get me in to do the NT scan, if it turns out I'm 9 weeks not 13 - which I'm sure is the case tbh, they will send me around to EPAU to have some investigations like checking cervix ect. So they are pretty good and the lady I spoke to was wonderful. Keeping optimistic - sucks that I'm a natural pessimist as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## London Kiwi

Easier said than done but try not to worry about the spotting. It sounds very minimal and from what I've read can be totally normal.

Look forward to your update tomorrow, sounds like you're in good hands!


----------



## Wills_2

annio84 - Is it your dating scan? Why have you been dreading it?

Koj - ha ha thank you. FX all is well and its just in my head! Roll on 6th July!!

Sarahcake - that's good you could get in so quickly and its great its a morning appointment so you can just get up and go and not have to wait all day! Looking forward to the update and hearing how far along you are measuring! Try not to worry about the spotting - sounds like a tiny amount...I'm sure if there was anything wrong it would be a lot more :hug:


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you very much lovelies. It does help to read your reassurances. Constant checking when I go toilet, just would like to see an active baby with a good strong heart and I'll be happy and then I can put this to the back of my mind. 

I'm sure that's exactly what I will see tommorrow :) I'm excited to be honest. Slight apprehension but excited mostly. 

It's my son's taster session in school tommorrow and this scan has come along :( I feel like a terrible mum for not being able to go with him as his name is taking him down to be stuck at the hospital. I hope he will forgive me when he finds out why bless him


----------



## Daisies11

I've not been on here in a while, but thought I'd pop in and see what's going on now that scan time is here or fast approaching for us all! Mine is on Friday afternoon, I'm excited but so scared/nervous.

Sarahcake I'm sure your son will have a great time and will know you'd be there if you could. He'll have loads of stories to tell you tomorrow evening!

Can't believe how quickly this first tri is passing by. Hopefully in a couple of weeks the nausea and feeling rubbish will have ended for us all and we'll be glowing and in joking 2nd tri!


----------



## AussieBub

Good luck tomorrow Sarah. Don't worry about the spotting, I had some for two days if you remember and everything was fine. I'm sure you'll see your happy baby tomorrow wiggling away and you'll finally get an answer to how far along you are. Looking forward to seeing an update tomorrow :)

-AussieBub


----------



## London Kiwi

Good luck today Sarah!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you :) 

Daisies, I think Logan is too excited to care who goes with him really! He's so ready for school, he's been in full time nursery since he was 2 so I could work so he's been ready for a while. It's me that's not haha! 

It's so common to see spotting isn't it. I had my myself with Logan, same gestation and that was worse than this ever was, i just see red - well, pink in this case, and panic! I'm a panicky person by nature though which doesn't help a thing! 

I can't wait to see baby. I'm convinced im the lower estimate of 9 and 4 but right now I don't care so long as I see a healthy baby :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Looking forward to your update!
Hope Logan has a fab day today!!


----------



## Missbb2591

I had my scan yesterday, everything was perfect and baby was super active flipping and twisting all over :cloud9: it put me at 12 weeks dead on giving me a due date of 8th Jan 2018.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4035.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinkmonki

Good luck for today Sarah! 

Aww Missbb so cute! â¤ï¸

I'll try to find time to go through and change due dates etc for this that have been scanned. If they've changed let me know. 

Also I can't remember who was asking about the Fb group but if you add me I can add you to it. https://www.facebook.com/inkymonkimoo (Drop me a message if I don't add you right away, I get a lot of weird requests!)


----------



## London Kiwi

Great scan Missbb 
I'm excited for mine on Thurs now!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww lovely scan! So pleased all is ok! 

So the answer is..... 8 weeks 4 days ððð 

Scan machine was old by her own admission and she things my 12 week scan will bump me back the lost week.

Baby is healthy and happy, all is looking good too! We saw a lovely strong heartbeat and a wriggly little smudge waving their arms and legs ðð

Totally in love already <3 thanks for all the best wishes ladies, means a lot x


----------



## London Kiwi

8 weeks 4 days is a little different to your midwife's estimate ð
Oh well better to be over cautious!

Delighted it went well for you Sarah, yay!!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Yay Sarah! I'm still missing a week I'm hoping the 12 week scan like you will give me that back because it's soooo hard to measure those little beans so early! It's so hard to get it dead on crown to rump. 

So will your 12week scan be in 3 or 4 weeks now???


----------



## AussieBub

Glad to hear baby is well and wiggling around. Little annoying that you've been given yet another number of how far along you are haha. Hopefully the 12 week scan will give you that week back and you can smile knowing you were right all along. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Sarahcake

I've got a date for a scan (which I can't remember off the top of my head) for 3.5 weeks time which should bring me to pretty much 12 weeks by their calculations today. But Baba wouldn't stay still so she had a hell of a job to measure them! So I do think I'll get that week back come that scan. I think that's probably why they booked it for the closer end of 12 weeks so that if they do the scan and then find I am a week in front again, I've not missed the NT portion of the scan. 

Super happy to have seen Baba though :)


----------



## lynnikins

Sorry I've been awol, we are going through a lot with housing stuff atm so stressed and the ms is making life hard, not being sick but permanently drained tired and nauseated í ¾í´¢ it's making just getting through each day a mission as I've got a permanent migrane and apparently it's all normal, at least the spotting has slowed and is more sporadic now rather than everyday. 

Hope you are all getting on ok


----------



## AussieBub

What do you ladies count as second trimester? I thought the start of week 14 was second trimester but my pregnancy tracker says 13 weeks is second trimester. I'm 13+4 today and have no idea what trimester I'm in haha. 

-AussieBub


----------



## koj518

Sarah - yay!! glad the scan went well and that you were right all along ;) Good luck at your next scan!

Aussie - I think it's technically 13 and 1/3 week, which means you're in your second tri!! congrats!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh Linnikins bless you :( sorry to hear your having a tough time at the moment. Nausea and sickness makes anything 10x worse too. 

Aussie, I would count yourself as 2nd Tri now! Congrats! :D the nice tri I like to call it lol


----------



## HippyMumma23

I'm 13+6 and considering myself in the second trimester. 

And annoyed that I still feel crap. I'm hoping that passes soon.


----------



## HippyMumma23

I just friend requested you. I'm the one with potatoes as a profile picture.


----------



## pinkmonki

I genuinely snorted at the potatoes profile picture í ½í¸


----------



## pinkmonki

Lynnikins sorry you're feeling so rough lovely :( 

Yay for 2nd tri ladies! â¤ï¸


----------



## AussieBub

Results are in for my Patau's, Edwards' and Down"s Syndrome screening.

"Your chance of having a baby affected by Patau's or Edwards' syndrome is: 1 in 100,000.

Your chance of having a baby affected by Down's Syndrome is: 1 in 6,509."

The Down's result came as a shock. With my daughter i had a 1 in 100,000 chance. The chances are still considered low apparently but it's so much higher than with my daughter. OH and I are both a little worried. Neither of us know a whole lot about raising a child with Down's. Guess we'll wait and find out. We won't love baby any less, it's just daunting because i feel so unprepared. 

-AussieBub


----------



## London Kiwi

I had no idea they give you the results that way... But guess it makes sense. I've never really thought about it. How long did it take for the results to come back Aussie?

There will always be that worry but that stat is still low. I'm 36 so mine is bound to be much more likely. We were thinking about paying for the private testing as its 99% accurate and they do bloods rather than a needle but I'll wait to see what they say at our scan on Thurs first.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Wow! Just spent roughly an hour catching up on what's been going on!

Glad to see so many healthy scan pictures í ½í¸ 

My scan is 12th July so I'll be 13+5 by my dates, still feels like forever away!
Still not had any sickness or any other symptoms really, sore boobs occasionally but nothing major.
Heard baby's heartbeat on father's day for the first time which was lovely, we all listened together in bed! (me, OH and both dds).

What sex do you all think you're having? My head is saying girl but I'm holding out hope that symptom wise is slightly different from my last 2 so it could be a boy. Not that I really has any symptoms with my girls any way apart from horrendous heartburn!


----------



## AussieBub

The results came back really fast. I was told it could take 1-2 weeks but my screening was only 6 days ago. We're still low risk so all should be fine. Just came as a shock because I was expecting the number to be a lot closer to what is was with DD. We're not worried though. We've got over the initial shock and know everything will be ok. Baby had a nuchal fold of 2.1mm which is completely normal. I'm also 4 years older than I was with DD so that increases your chances. Baby will be fine. Even if it ends up that our baby does have Down's, we'll love them all the same and learn how to raise a special needs baby. And everyone is telling me im having a boy but I have no idea myself. I'll be happy with either gender.

-AussieBub


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks for the heads up. My scan is Thursday so I should expect the results in the coming weeks then.
Glad to hear youre low risk Aussie.
And it's fab that you seem in much better spirits now! Seeing bubs on the ultra sound must've done wonders. I can't wait for Thurs now!


----------



## Sarahcake

That's still very low odds lovely, I know it's a shock to hear though when your daughter's risk was lower. But as you say, age does play a part. 

I was 24 when I had Logan and mine was 1:500,000 so incredibly low risk but I'm 29 now, will be 30 by the time baby is born and I've been told to expect a change in that statistic based around age alone. 

My son, they took the bloods and the NT measurement at the 12 week scan appointment and we found out at 15 weeks what the risk was. This time round I'm having the bloods done (again as it now is too early) at 10.5 weeks and the will be ready for the day of my 12 week scan so I'll be told there and then. That's a better way of doing things I think. 

I'm glad everyone is feeling nice and positive at the moment :)


----------



## London Kiwi

We are still contemplating paying the Â£400 odd to go private for all the testing.
It's so much money that I know I could spend on something else but I'm 36 and I think I'd rather have a more accurate and safe test done.
Maybe I'm just being over cautious?! 
Either way we have decided to go on Thursday thinking positively and see what they say.
Didn't help that my midwife told me I was a geriatric mum haha


----------



## Daisies11

Glad to hear the scan went well Sarah. And I know what you mean about the kids being ready for something new and not feeling the same way yourself. Our son goes to a childminder (he's 2) and he's going to keep on with that, but from September he's going to do 2 mornings a week at a nursery. We're going for a visit there on Friday and I'm so nervous about it, my baby is growing up too quickly! He's mega excited to go.

London Kiwi, don't they use lovely terminology- geriatric mum! How nice! I'd wait and see what your results are before going for the private tests. You may be reassured once you have it.

And Aussiebub, I bet it is your age that has made a difference. There's several markers they look at and I bet something fairly insignificant changing could have a noticeable effect on the result. Good that they did the screening so quickly though.


----------



## London Kiwi

Absolutely agree Daisies, will see what happens at the scan on Thurs then decide. I think you can get in pretty quickly if you decide to go private.

I shall let you know how this "geriatric mum to be" gets on!!


----------



## AussieBub

When are you ladies buying stuff for the baby? My OH mum has just been out and brought us a silver cross pram/car seat/changing bag and is planning on ordering the bedside cot soon. She even called today asking what bottle sterilizer i want because apparently I'm expected to express so she can have the baby for a few hours and feed it. I never expressed with DD and now feeling pressured to. She is wanting to buy a sterilizer now and it just feels like too much too soon. Apart from clothes, there's not much for us to buy baby but since all her purchases have been expensive, i dont want to say anything and seem ungrateful. Idk just feels too soon. When are you planning on buying for baby?

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I'm too scared to start buying too much too soon...also because I want fun stuff like shopping to still do much later haha. I know my mother in law is keen to buy the pram now. Seems to be a grandparents thing!! Maybe just communicate nicely that you appreciate it, and happy to have that stuff but ask her to maybe hold off until you say??? 

I was going to start at 20 weeks buying things! Can't wait lol


----------



## Soph1986

I won't buy until 30 weeks because I'm weirdly superstitious about having baby stuff I the house before baby is here. 

Out of interest how old are you Aussiebub? Your risk seems very very low to me but I can see why you'd be worried if it's gone up from last time.


----------



## Katy78

Aussie, your DS results are awesome. It's just 4 years in between that made the difference in numbers. I had 1:2000 with my first and 1:4000 with my second and I considered those results great. As I'm older now, anything above (or correctly - below) 2000 will be perfect. I'm 39, I'm scheduled for BHR but I'll most likely cancel if I get good numbers on the NT scan.


----------



## Carlyp1990

We've not bought a single thing yet, OH doesn't want to buy anything until we know the gender. We never really go overboard though, just the pram, cloth nappys, and other needed mainly 

You don't need a sterilizer at all if your breast feeding as they are to kill the bacteria from formula. So even if you did express the milk is sterile so you'd be fine.


----------



## Sarahcake

Geriatric mum... Omg! 

When I was pregnant with Logan I went to antenatal classes. They had two, young mums group and advanced maternal age group. I was 24 so I assumed that I would be in the young mums catagory.... Wrong!! I was whisked along into the advanced maternal age group and I was like WTF?? ðð 

Turns out, out of the two it was the right call as the younger group had kids from 12 years old in there :O 

Gotta love their terminology!


----------



## AussieBub

Soph1986 said:


> Out of interest how old are you Aussiebub? Your risk seems very very low to me but I can see why you'd be worried if it's gone up from last time.

I am currently 26 but will be 27 by the time baby is born. I was 22 when pregnant with DD and she was born 10 days after my 23rd birthday lol. Just seemed like dropping 93,491 in 4 years was a lot.... and a very specific number lol.

And I've tried having a subtle word to OH mum before we had the scan. She asked me what pram I wanted and I told her that it was too early to be thinking about that stuff. She just keeps nagging and as soon as she knew we'd been into Mothercare to look at things, I was bombarded with texts asking what pram we wanted. OH got phone calls too. Now she's bought it and waiting for it to be delivered and she's moved onto the next item on her list which is bottle sterilizers. I don't know how to talk to her. She's the type who gets offended easily and I dont know her well enough yet to risk being put in her bad books. OH doesn't like standing up to her either because the last time he did, she didn't speak to him for weeks and he felt like crap because he felt ungrateful for the help she was offering (which was to do our laundry).

Anyway long post. Thanks for your comments on my screening results though. Appreciate them :)

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahh she's very very excited bless her...i know my mother in law is probably sat in her house with an online basket full of stuff already :haha: I'm lucky that she will ask first like she already has but I fear like you that once the 12 week scan has come and gone that's when she will start putting more pressure on to pick stuff. I don't care however I'll happily text her and say we want to wait until after 20 weeks so calm down for a bit with a big smiley face at the end :haha: 

30 weeks sounds like a good time! Perhaps we should make her wait even longer until then! I think I'll go mad if she has already picked something and goes ahead and buys it. I may out her off the scent and say even if i find one now that I like I may find another to like in 4 months and ask her to return it. I know that may work to make her wait! 

In laws are difficult because like you said, we don't know them particularly well and don't want to offend them. But our babies are important and if she's really going to go ahead and get stuff that's really nice of her but it shouldn't hurt for DH to ask her to wait a while longer. If he really can't tell her then ask her to keep it all in her house to ease superstitions.

Eeek. I suppose it's nice to be worrying about this stuff now right?! :D


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarahcake said:


> Geriatric mum... Omg!
> 
> When I was pregnant with Logan I went to antenatal classes. They had two, young mums group and advanced maternal age group. I was 24 so I assumed that I would be in the young mums catagory.... Wrong!! I was whisked along into the advanced maternal age group and I was like WTF?? ðð
> 
> Turns out, out of the two it was the right call as the younger group had kids from 12 years old in there :O
> 
> Gotta love their terminology!


I can't believe they put you in the advanced maternal age group at 24!! But 12 years old .... ð³
I'll see what they say about my age tomorrow at the scan. Never know I might be worrying for no reason at all!


----------



## London Kiwi

Katy78 said:


> Aussie, your DS results are awesome. It's just 4 years in between that made the difference in numbers. I had 1:2000 with my first and 1:4000 with my second and I considered those results great. As I'm older now, anything above (or correctly - below) 2000 will be perfect. I'm 39, I'm scheduled for BHR but I'll most likely cancel if I get good numbers on the NT scan.

Hi Katy,
Excuse my ignorance! What's BHR?
I'm 36 but will be 37 when baby is born. I've already been called a geriatric mother by the midwife (in a joking sort of way but she's right haha). We are looking at maybe the private NIPT testing. Is this similar?
I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow so I should find out the risks relatively soon anyway.


----------



## Sarahcake

I think I would be the same Aussie regarding mother in law. I'm so lucky that mine has asked me when were going to start buying things and I've told her that were going to have a private gender scan at 16 weeks and providing all is ok, go from there and she's listened. Most big purchases like the pram ect will defo be made after our 20 week scan however, and she understands that. But your mother in law sounds very gung-ho to get it all like now, it's difficult as I'm sure you appreciate the help but it's the wrong time really. Excitement has taken her over I guess and that's sweet but she needs to be told to reign it in a bit, just how do you do it :S 

The NIPT testing, I would defo not book anything until you have had the 12 week as they can rule out quite a lot there and then and even more in combo with the bloods. I would say for your own peace of mind however, if you can afford the massive price tag, and it would help to ease some worry, then the private testing is worthwhile. Because then your 100% sure that everything is ok and if that would make the rest of your pregnancy a happier place to be for you, then it's worth it x


----------



## Katy78

London Kiwi said:


> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> Aussie, your DS results are awesome. It's just 4 years in between that made the difference in numbers. I had 1:2000 with my first and 1:4000 with my second and I considered those results great. As I'm older now, anything above (or correctly - below) 2000 will be perfect. I'm 39, I'm scheduled for BHR but I'll most likely cancel if I get good numbers on the NT scan.
> 
> Hi Katy,
> Excuse my ignorance! What's BHR?
> I'm 36 but will be 37 when baby is born. I've already been called a geriatric mother by the midwife (in a joking sort of way but she's right haha). We are looking at maybe the private NIPT testing. Is this similar?
> I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow so I should find out the risks relatively soon anyway.Click to expand...

Hi.
Sorry, I wrote the abbreviation in my language. I meant chorionic villi biopsy - where they take cells from the baby's placenta and check for chromosomal abnormalities.


----------



## impatient1

So jealous of all of your early ultrasounds, mine is npoked for August 22nd. I had my 12 week appointment today and got to hear the heartbeat although it took a little while to find it and hear it properly. So excited to be able to finally start telling people.


----------



## London Kiwi

Scan tomorrow morning! ð
My husband is very excited as he couldn't make the appointment when I had the 9 week early scan.

We will wait to see what happens at the scan before booking & paying for further tests. Fingers crossed all is ok, we shall see!

Good luck to the other ladies who have scans tomorrow, I know there are a few of us ð


----------



## Sarahcake

Best of luck with your scan tommorrow sweet. Im sure everything will be fine and it'll be an amazing experience for you both <3 update us as soon as your able to! I want to see scan pictures!


----------



## London Kiwi

Will def upload a pic! Have been loving seeing everyone's scans so far.


----------



## Soph1986

I've also got a scan tommorow. I had my dating scan last week but they couldn't do nuchal fold measurement because baby was too small, so go back for that.


----------



## London Kiwi

Good luck tomorrow Soph


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww another chance to see baby, lovely :) enjoy Soph! 

I just had the most random thing. Severe eye floaters but only in my right eye?! Not painful, my blood pressure is fine, no faintness or dizziness, just really severe floaties that actually affected my vision. It went after about 20 mins but I've never experienced that before, pregnant or not. Gonna keep watch on that I think. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about just bizzare!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Good luck to both ladies having their scans tomorrow! Can't wait to come online and see those pictures <3 

Patiently waiting for our scan still! I can't wait to announce it either, it'll feel so much more real!


----------



## Sarahcake

Were the same here! We've told a few people now as we've seen the heartbeat and all looks good but the wider world will know after our 12 week scan and I can't wait! So excited!


----------



## pinkmonki

Scan for me too in about 3 hours. Legit crapping myself. Don't know why I'm suddenly so nervous. 

Good luck to everyone else having their scan today xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Pink I'm quite nervous too... I hope I'm worrying for nothing. I saw the heartbeat at 9.5 weeks so keep reminding myself of that.
My scan is in 1hour 45mins and counting....

Good luck today lovely!


----------



## pinkmonki

London Kiwi said:


> Pink I'm quite nervous too... I hope I'm worrying for nothing. I saw the heartbeat at 9.5 weeks so keep reminding myself of that.
> My scan is in 1hour 45mins and counting....
> 
> Good luck today lovely!

I'm sure we're both worrying for nothing. 


Can't wait to see your pics :cloud9:


----------



## London Kiwi

pinkmonki said:


> London Kiwi said:
> 
> 
> Pink I'm quite nervous too... I hope I'm worrying for nothing. I saw the heartbeat at 9.5 weeks so keep reminding myself of that.
> My scan is in 1hour 45mins and counting....
> 
> Good luck today lovely!
> 
> I'm sure we're both worrying for nothing.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics :cloud9:Click to expand...

Likewise Pink X
I'll report in when I'm done!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh pink :) it is so nervewracking. As soon as they turn that screen toward you though that will just disappear. I hope you both have an amazing experience today :D


----------



## London Kiwi

Scan was great! 
My dates were bang on what I thought, im 12 weeks 3 days so due date is 8th Jan as I said from day 1... I did think the early scan woman was on a mad one when she said I was a week off.

NT measurement was 1.3mm 
Just waiting to give blood now.

So far so good! A wriggly baby in there!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Kiwi YAY!!!!!
So so cute...you must be in love :)

Pink I hope all has gone well??? 

Love to you both <3


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks Married!
It's weird - my feelings have totally changed since this morning!
I think it's cute too, looks like baby is touching it's nose!


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, some nice looking scans in here.

It is my 12 week dating scan I've booked for 13th July. I'll be 13 weeks by LMP or 12+5 by my reckoning. I would have booked it later still but they wouldn't let me. I feel anxious because my last pregnancy ended in a missed miscarriage in January so going for a scan is just scary now. As it happens the scan is 2 days before my due date if that baby had made it.


----------



## AussieBub

Beautiful scan London Kiwi. Glad to hear baby is doing well. Can't wait to see everyone elses scans :D

-AussieBub


----------



## koj518

aw!!! congrats London!! great scan!!

I'm anxiously waiting for my scan on 7/3 (will be 12+2). I've been cramping a lot (mild cramps) so I'm a bit nervous.... 

annio - good luck at your scan!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Awww lovely scan!! So cute <3 you must be so happy bless you.


----------



## pinkmonki

Lovely scan London :cloud9:

Mine went well too :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3366.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinkmonki

Over. The. Moon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3365.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## koj518

aww!! so lovely pink!!

I hope I get to see something similar on Monday.... [-o&lt;


----------



## London Kiwi

Yay pink!! Our scans are very similar!!
I think that Soph was getting her scan today too... Hopefully she'll post soon!

Thanks for all the kind words ladies.

Annio and Koj wishing you both the best... Won't be long until you're posting your scan up here too!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

pinkmonki said:


> Over. The. Moon.

Yay pink!!!!! So so happy for you!!! You measuring on track???


----------



## pinkmonki

Thank you :cloud9:

Forgot to say my dates been moved up to the 4th making me 13 weeks today.


----------



## AussieBub

That scan is so clear! Beautiful little baby you've got growing there. I'm kinda jealous, everyone's scan are so clear and mine wasn't because my bladder was still too empty. So happy to see these beautiful scans though and hearing that the baby's are all ok. 

-AussieBub


----------



## London Kiwi

My bladder was very nearly empty!
I was bursting for a pee when I got there and then they were running 45mins late... I was dying ! Ha


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww!!! Beautiful babies! So so pleased to see such lovely scan pictures <3


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Great news Pink! 

Aussie I guess I'll get practising holding my bladder cos that would explain why my 8 week scan wasn't the clearest they never requested a full bladder to make it easier.

Eeek I'm so excited now I just want my scan day here already!!!!
I've spent the whole day nauseous keep trying to eat little things. Sipping on juice relieves it for all of 3 minutes lol


----------



## Sarahcake

I drank far too much with my recent scan and I spent my time waiting in agony! I was told not to drink that much for my 12 week, defo will be following that advice haha! 

I didn't add my scan photo the other day coz I forgot to be honest but here is 8+4 week "Squige" <3 not much to see but it makes me happy to look at them!
 



Attached Files:







Scan 2_01.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## London Kiwi

Lovely pic Sarah! I bet you can't wait for your next scan now ð


----------



## Sarahcake

I can't wait, especially seeing all of your lovely 12 week scans! Baby changes so much between my point and yours so I'm really excited to see! 

I'm intrigued as to weather I will end up gaining that week back too! Because currently, my due date is 2nd Feb I think.... So shhhh I shouldn't be here right now ;)


----------



## London Kiwi

Haha don't worry we won't kick ya out!
I got my week back so fingers crossed you do too


----------



## Soph1986

Lovely scans ladies! :) 

Mine went well and due date is Jan 9th
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2871.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## London Kiwi

Awww yay Soph! How exciting ð


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww how cute Soph! Congrats to you all today, it's been a busy one eh!!


----------



## AussieBub

Aww another beautiful scan! Awesome news Soph.

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarahcake said:


> I drank far too much with my recent scan and I spent my time waiting in agony! I was told not to drink that much for my 12 week, defo will be following that advice haha!
> 
> I didn't add my scan photo the other day coz I forgot to be honest but here is 8+4 week "Squige" <3 not much to see but it makes me happy to look at them!


Your squidge looks just like my smudge at 7w 5d! I'm also so excited to see how different things are at 12 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

It's really amazing how much they develop in such a short space of time really! I can't wait for my partner to see, this is his first child from birth (he's an amazing step dad to Logan but he came into his life when he was 1) so it's his first time seeing scans and things. He's a big burley bloke and he bawled his eyes out when he saw Squige on Tuesday. His mind is going to be blown when we see them again soon! I'm so excited for him and all others going through this for the first time!


----------



## pinkmonki

Aw Sophie, such a lovely scan shot! I'm so glad yours went well too.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beautiful scans ladies... I'm still super jealous! 
12 weeks today, only 12 days until.my scan!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Carlyp1990 said:


> Beautiful scans ladies... I'm still super jealous!
> 12 weeks today, only 12 days until.my scan!!

Congrats on your 12th week! That sucks to wait until nearly 14 weeks for your scan. On the plus side you'll see a bigger bubs :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh no :( that would do me in having to wait that long! But yeah, you will see a bigger baby which is cute :D majority of us are headed for 2nd Tri now! I'll see you all there haha


----------



## impatient1

Love the scans, congrats ladies!


----------



## Wills_2

Hey ladies, I'm finally back online! Living in a rural area sucks as our internet connection dropped out and I cant even get mobile signal or 3G!! Anyways I'm back now and have spent half an hour catching up!

Sarah â so pleased the scan went well but WOW! What a difference from your MWâs estimate!! Will be interesting if it changes on the next scan. Nice little pic by the wayâ¦youâll be surprised how much different the next one will be!

Aussie â I donât think I had results like that on my DD I think they just told me I was very low risk?! Will be interesting to see what happens with my scan next week.

London Kiwi â crazy they can call you geriatric! Iâll probably be classed as that as I'm 31 now and will be 32 before the baby is born! Hardly what I would call geriatric!!! Congrats on your scanâ¦great pic. I am glad all is well ï

Annio â sorry to read about your loss. FX this scan puts your mind to rest so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy x 

Koj â the cramping could be just everything moving about and getting into place for the little one to grow. Try not to worry :hugs:

Pink â great scan pics there and Iâm pleased all went well x

Soph â such a good and clear pic there ï

AFM - I found the babies HB on my doppler again :happydance: 
I'm so relieved its unreal. It wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't found it for like 5 days in a row but then not finding it and not knowing was hard. I've got my dating scan on Thursday so hopefully will have a lovely clear pic to be able to share with you guys...I'm so jealous of seeing all of the lovely recent scan pics but I'm also really happy that everyone is doing ok. My nausea is getting better but the girls in the office at work find it hilarious that I can be sat quietly or talking and then suddenly start heaving lol I've just kept a few fruit flavour sweets handy to quickly put in my mouth!

I also caved in and made my first baby purchase :blush: I was nosing on amazon and came across a BabyBjorn bouncer for Â£80 instead of the usual Â£149.99 so I grabbed the bargain whilst I could as I had one on my DD and it was fab and lasted until she was gone 2yo! I don't think i'll be buying anything else just yet though, will probably wait until I'm around 20 weeks.

What's everyone's opinion on the Tommee Tippee prep machine? 
My friend has one and swears by it and she hasn't had the reported problems in the news but I'm torn. I admire the women who breastfeed but its just not for me so I will be formula feeding. On DD I used to just put the formula in a tub that holds 3 feeds and carried around a small flask with enough boiling water for at least 2 feeds and that worked well so might just do that again. 

xx


----------



## Daisies11

I had my scan yesterday. Baby was having a good little wriggle in there. I'd drunk a bit too much and so poor little thing was getting squished by my bladder and doing somersaults trying to get comfy! I had to go and let some out and then bubs was a lot more chilled out! I was measuring a little ahead of my dates (although mine were guess work) so official due date is 7 Jan.

Wills - I never had a perfect prep last time but several of my friends did and swore by it. They forever seem to be springing up on sale at supermarket baby events so I'd hang on for one of those, I'm sure they normally go to about Â£60.


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey Wills, glad to hear all is good! 

I will be getting a perfect prep yeah, for early mornings it's going to be worth its weight in gold I think. I liked bottle feeding but not early morning &#128514; asda currently have them now for £45 if you have one near you, defo the cheapest I've seen so far. 

I'm currently stuck at work on a woefully understaffed 12 hour shift wishing that I was at home! 9 days off after this though :D


----------



## Wills_2

Sarahcake said:


> Hey Wills, glad to hear all is good!
> 
> I will be getting a perfect prep yeah, for early mornings it's going to be worth its weight in gold I think. I liked bottle feeding but not early morning ð asda currently have them now for ï¿½45 if you have one near you, defo the cheapest I've seen so far.
> 
> I'm currently stuck at work on a woefully understaffed 12 hour shift wishing that I was at home! 9 days off after this though :D

ooh I'm visiting my mum tonight and there's an Asda by her...think it might be my 2nd bargain for this baby at that price!!

Ah, sucks for the 12 hour shift but cant complain at 9 days off!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I think I'm going to grab one too come payday as £45 is an absolute bargain as far as I'm concerned! 

It's not been too bad here today, in charge of the quietest unit so it's been quite nice. Not as nice as 9 days off mind &#128514; 

Home to Domino's pizza because my Fiance is the absolute best bless him :) 

Hope you've all had a nice day today :)


----------



## London Kiwi

My husband told me all week he was cooking tonight.... He ordered in curry haha. Was delish though!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I feel so gross today. It's our wedding anniversary (6 years) and my parents took us out for food. Never have I ever found I struggle to find something I want to eat. :(


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi ladies, so glad to see all great scans! 

Wills, welcome back lol 

Kiwi, did you get the private scan or thru your doctor? 400 is crazy expensive, here in California a private scan is $65

Sarah, 9 weeks was my bet on your dates! What do i win? Haha! ð


----------



## London Kiwi

swampmaiden said:


> Hi ladies, so glad to see all great scans!
> 
> Wills, welcome back lol
> 
> Kiwi, did you get the private scan or thru your doctor? 400 is crazy expensive, here in California a private scan is $65
> 
> Sarah, 9 weeks was my bet on your dates! What do i win? Haha! í ½í¸


Hey lovely,
The private scan that I paid for here was about ï¿½90
The ï¿½400 is for private NIPT testing if you choose to go down that route. Our scan was all normal so just waiting for the blood test results to come back now. My husband said if we need further tests done he would rather pay the ï¿½400 to go private but I hope it doesn't come to that.
Off for a swim this morning!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh happy wedding anniversary for yesterday sweet. I'm sorry that you struggled in the food front :( I hope you had a nice day regardless though? 

Swampmaiden you did get it right didn't you! I've got a.virtual high five with your name on it here haha


----------



## Daisies11

Happy anniversary laydee. I feel you on the finding something to eat. We were away for 2 weeks in May and normally a holiday to me = food. That one though, I just couldn't. Tuna sandwiches were about as exciting as I got! Hopefully it'll not be much longer for you of feeling like that now. I know for me, this last week I have got better and better, hardly any nausea at all now, whereas I was having lots a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## pinkmonki

Happy anniversary Laydee. 

Is anyone starting to feel tiny flutters yet? I've been noticing them a bunch over the last two days. I don't remember it being this early with the others but I'm so happy to feel like this is really happening.


----------



## AussieBub

Aww I'm so jealous. I keep laying down and relaxing in hopes I'll feel the little flutters but not yet. Still just a lot of phantom kicks too high to actually be baby. Felt flutters at 16w with DD and i know its common to feel them earlier after your first pregnancy so I'm holding onto hope I'll feel them any day now lol. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

It was a nice day! I'm a massive foodie so feel better today after my strop yesterday through lack of food! Today started with toast and a homemade banana and strawberry smoothie so far no food meltdowns :D think I'm going to make my own burgers and attempt a BBQ later. The sun is out so a beautiful Sunday!


----------



## Daisies11

BBQ sounds like a good Sunday! We've been for a walk to the park and I think we're going to make a roast for dinner, first time I've fancied something like that in ages so going with it!

I've felt nothing so far pink. With ds I think it was about 18 weeks before I felt anything, although I did have an anterior placenta so that may have been why. Can't wait to start feeling something though!


----------



## Soph1986

I have an anterior placenta again so doubt I'll feel anything for a long time. 

Think I'll book my gender scan soon :). Will wait until I'm 17 weeks to get it done though so hopefully they'll be able to tell.


----------



## OliviaNicole

Hey guys! I am new to the site so please bear with me.

My name is Olivia and I'm due with baby #2 on Jan. 15! We are super excited and can't wait to have another baby around. We already have a 19 month old son, Brody.


----------



## koj518

pink - aww!!! flutters must feel amazing!! 

how's everyone doing? how are the 4th of July vacation for all you in the US?

afm I have my NT scan tomorrow.. I'm terrified because of all the cramping I had last week.. wish me luck!!! I'll update as soon as I can.


----------



## pinkmonki

Welcome Olivia â¤ï¸

Enjoy the BBQ Laydee. It's lovely here too but I wanted roast vegetables (and more specifically roast potatoes!) so that's what we're having. 

Good luck Koj, can't wait to hear how it went. 

Soph- are you hoping for anything in particular? 

Aussie - I'm surprised to feel it this early tbh. I thought I was imagining it until it kept happening!


----------



## OliviaNicole

Thank you, pinkmonki!


----------



## swampmaiden

Ill take a high five lol

Koj, best of luck with the scan tomorrow

Welcome Olivia

No flutters or movement here yet but that's expected as im not quite out of first tri yet... im thinking maybe by 15 weeks. I can't remember how soon i felt movement with DD

And my 4th of July will likely be an ordinary day, its on a tuesday this year and my husband has Monday off too but as we are driving back home today i think we'll be too wiped out for celebrating. Its a 7+ hour drive back to Silicon Valley from the redwoods in northern California where we just spent the last week. I'm looking forward to laying on the couch for next 2 days lol


----------



## Daisies11

Hi Olivia!

Hope all goes well tomorrow koj, let us know how you get on.

Snap Pink - I'm doing a roast mainly for the roast potatoes! Heaven in my mouth!


----------



## OliviaNicole

Thank you for the welcome messages everyone! 

We had a BBQ yesterday to celebrate the 4th. There will be a parade on Tuesday in our city which we will most likely go and see.


----------



## London Kiwi

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Koj! Can't wait to see you scan!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hi Olivia! 

BBQ was lush I made my own burgers but bought some chicken skewers. Ended up making it all and hardly eating any of it! I seem to be picking at things like a little bird lately! 

11 weeks tomorrow!!! Seriously, that crept up....


----------



## Soph1986

pinkmonki said:


> Welcome Olivia â¤ï¸
> 
> Enjoy the BBQ Laydee. It's lovely here too but I wanted roast vegetables (and more specifically roast potatoes!) so that's what we're having.
> 
> Good luck Koj, can't wait to hear how it went.
> 
> Soph- are you hoping for anything in particular?
> 
> Aussie - I'm surprised to feel it this early tbh. I thought I was imagining it until it kept happening!

I always wanted a girl but now I have one son I would like another boy for him. I think two of the same sex are maybe more likely to have similar interests and play when they're younger.


----------



## Wills_2

koj518 said:


> pink - aww!!! flutters must feel amazing!!
> 
> how's everyone doing? how are the 4th of July vacation for all you in the US?
> 
> afm I have my NT scan tomorrow.. I'm terrified because of all the cramping I had last week.. wish me luck!!! I'll update as soon as I can.

Just wanted to wish you good luck for your scan Koj - be sure to let us know and share a pic if poss :hugs:

I've not got mine until Thursday and it feels so long away lol x


----------



## Sarahcake

Koj, hope you have a wonderful experience at your scan today :) cramping is a normal thing during the entirety of pregnancy to be fair so odds are it wasn't anything bad :) looking forward to seeing your scan pic! 

Today I am off for a week to Butlins, ladies in the UK will likely know where that is. I've never been but I heard it was amazing for the kiddies so we're off for a week there. Can't wait for my son to have an amazing time and I can't wait to lounge around in the pool haha 

My net may be sporadic for the next week so if I don't manage to get back on for a few days, hope you all have a good couple of days :D


----------



## London Kiwi

Enjoy Butlins Sarah! It's a laugh there.
We booked Centre parcs for November before I got pregnant so I'll be heading there with a huge bump later in the year.
Have fun!!


----------



## AussieBub

Welcome Olivia! And good luck today Koj. Will be eagerly looking out for a post from you later :)

Funny story, i thought i was feeling movement earlier, i got excited then realised all i was feeling was my underwear very slowly rolling down my pelvis. Major disappointment lol. 

-AussieBub


----------



## annio84

Ah Aussie what a shame. You've given me a bit of a giggle though.

Koj, can't remember what time you said you were going but can't wait to see your picture later!

Enjoy Butlins Sarah.

I've been really suffering with dizziness and have had a few low blood pressure readings. I also might have been feeling some light flutters but I'm not getting too excited because it's probably a bit soon yet.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Anyone else feeling like they're getting huge too soon???

This is my first pregnancy and I'm finding it increasingly hard to suck my bloat in so soon I just won't bother trying lol.i wouldn't call it baby at all even if it was possible at 11 weeks. I just have a flabby stomach and it seems to be worse with all this bloating :( plus my huge boobs are making all my tops ride up and that also makes me look fat. I'm just not winning on the wardrobe front!

I haven't bought a new bra yet but I need to give in to the necessity soon. I was a D before....i dread to think I might be an F :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20170703_154733.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mandaa1220

Yes I'm getting bigger way quicker this time.


----------



## swampmaiden

Yes, Im getting the bloat bump too... andI need to go buy new bras.. ugh I hate shopping but I must cuz all my old nursing bras are worn out


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies! 

My scan went well!! The baby would not stop wiggling!!:baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170703_105400.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## London Kiwi

Yay Koj! Beauty scan there! You must be delighted!!


----------



## annio84

Yay! Congrats Koj! That is an amazing scan picture - so clear.


----------



## koj518

Thanks annio & london!!

they didn't tell me the NT measurement but hopefully it was normal. I got worried during the scan too because the tech told us she'll go show the scans to the dr and that he may want to take a few more scans - but she ended up coming back and saying we're all set and that it's a healthy baby.. hmm.. I hope she didn't just say that to make me feel better. the worrying never stops does it?? haha


----------



## AussieBub

Such a beautiful photo!!! If the doctors not worried i doubt you should be too. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Wills_2

enjoy Butlins Sarah!! We took DD when she was 3 and she was a little young for most of it and we had terrible weather but was still a lovely break.

Koj - fantastic clear scan and I'm so pleased all is well :hugs: did they revise your due date?

I'm eagerly waiting for my scan on Thursday...feel like I'm one of the last ones in first tri!!!


----------



## Wills_2

Marriedlaydee said:


> Anyone else feeling like they're getting huge too soon???
> 
> This is my first pregnancy and I'm finding it increasingly hard to suck my bloat in so soon I just won't bother trying lol.i wouldn't call it baby at all even if it was possible at 11 weeks. I just have a flabby stomach and it seems to be worse with all this bloating :( plus my huge boobs are making all my tops ride up and that also makes me look fat. I'm just not winning on the wardrobe front!
> 
> I haven't bought a new bra yet but I need to give in to the necessity soon. I was a D before....i dread to think I might be an F :haha:

I've got it bad too, this was roughly a week or so ago...butr is baby no 2 for me and apparently you show quicker as your body goes into memory mode??!!

Excuse the shocking quality of my picture taking :haha:
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks 2017.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## koj518

aussie - thanks! you're right!! if the dr's not concerned, i should not worry!!

wills - I measured 1 day ahead for now! but we'll see if it stays that way ;)


----------



## London Kiwi

Yes I think they would've said if there was anything to worry about.
Seems strange though... Our sonographer gave us the measurement while we were in there and then a written report - one copy for the blood tests team which I went to immediately after and one copy for my midwife.

Every hospital must be different! 

Wills... Only a couple of days to go until your scan! ð


----------



## Wills_2

ah, not bad estimating on your dates there then!!


----------



## Wills_2

London Kiwi said:


> Yes I think they would've said if there was anything to worry about.
> Seems strange though... Our sonographer gave us the measurement while we were in there and then a written report - one copy for the blood tests team which I went to immediately after and one copy for my midwife.
> 
> Every hospital must be different!
> 
> Wills... Only a couple of days to go until your scan! ð

I know, its just Thursday seems soooo far away!! Hopefully be here before I know it x


----------



## London Kiwi

Fingers crossed the week goes fast for you lovely!! Can't wait to see your scan!
And what a beautiful bump you have there!! X


----------



## koj518

London Kiwi said:


> Yes I think they would've said if there was anything to worry about.
> Seems strange though... Our sonographer gave us the measurement while we were in there and then a written report - one copy for the blood tests team which I went to immediately after and one copy for my midwife.
> 
> Every hospital must be different!
> 
> Wills... Only a couple of days to go until your scan! í ½í¸

yes. our clinic seems to be quite different from others so far as far as I can tell! but it did seem strange.. it was like she was trying to pass on the bad news to the Dr.. :shrug:



Wills_2 said:


> ah, not bad estimating on your dates there then!!

Yes!! I guess our ultrasound tech did a good job at our dating scan at 7 weeks! ps lovely bump!!! I just have a bloat so far...


----------



## Wills_2

koj518 said:


> London Kiwi said:
> 
> 
> Yes I think they would've said if there was anything to worry about.
> Seems strange though... Our sonographer gave us the measurement while we were in there and then a written report - one copy for the blood tests team which I went to immediately after and one copy for my midwife.
> 
> Every hospital must be different!
> 
> Wills... Only a couple of days to go until your scan! ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½
> 
> yes. our clinic seems to be quite different from others so far as far as I can tell! but it did seem strange.. it was like she was trying to pass on the bad news to the Dr.. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Wills_2 said:
> 
> 
> ah, not bad estimating on your dates there then!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! I guess our ultrasound tech did a good job at our dating scan at 7 weeks! ps lovely bump!!! I just have a bloat so far...Click to expand...

lol sometimes it looks bloat but other times just looks fat!! Whatever it is I already surrendered to maternity trousers as mine were really digging in!


----------



## Daisies11

I'm so much bigger this time than with ds. Last time I stayed in normal jeans till 27 weeks! No way that will happen this time, I ordered some jeans the other day and need to go and buy some soft comfy bras. I can just about handle normal ones at work but as soon as I leave I want to rip mine off!

Glad the scan went well koj, what a great pic!


----------



## swampmaiden

Lovely scan, koj

Wills, Ive only gained two pounds but I swear Im looking pregnant too, as impossible as it is... i know im just bloat. I've already dug out my maternity dresses too... im not even messing with pants this time. Dresses, yoga tights or low rider shorts only ... luckily I'll be in San Diego all winter so it probably won't even be cold enough anyways


----------



## swampmaiden

My current bloat bump :rofl::laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2017-07-03_19-03-42.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I'm glad we are all sharing our bloat bump pics! Makes me feel better after a mini meltdown again this morning :( off to buy some long and way too big tops today so that I don't feel self conscious anymore!


----------



## AussieBub

Yesterday I went out wearing a fitted top and felt proud because it was displaying bump proudly. Today that same bump is smaller and I realise I went out yesterday showing off my bloat haha. Back to a loose fitting top today 

-AussieBub


----------



## Missbb2591

I can't wait to actually have a proper bump not this bloat bump that comes and goes :haha: some days I feel like I look pregnant whilst others I just feel fat.


----------



## koj518

AussieBub said:


> Yesterday I went out wearing a fitted top and felt proud because it was displaying bump proudly. Today that same bump is smaller and I realise I went out yesterday showing off my bloat haha. Back to a loose fitting top today
> 
> -AussieBub

 :haha:


I totally get it!! I wake up with a real bump (suuuper tiny) but by the end of the day I look 5 months pregnant and when I take my dog for an evening walk, I totally strut it like its my real baby bump. haha


----------



## Sarahcake

You all look lovely ladies :) 
I'm in exactly the same boat. I was much bigger with my son so a bump didn't show very quickly but I'm about 6 stone down this time - still very much plus size however, and my bump is really pronounced. My mother in law said to me that baby may be tiny still, but our uteruses are expanding at such a huge rate that it's no wonder that we are showing :) I feel pregnant this time far faster than I did before so I think there's sone truth to the memory thing. 

That's a wonderful scan Koj, I'm sorry that the sonographer gave you a fright like that. If they said all was fine though, then all is ok. Much better that they get that second opinion if they need it than to not. 

Butlins so far is lovely and Logan is loving life :) it's really nice here and he is able to do most things. I however, want to go on all the waterslides and rides but alas, I cannot haha! 

Hope were all doing ok x


----------



## lynnikins

Not even got a decent bloat bump going on here it's disappointing since normal for me is showing early


----------



## swampmaiden

I think another thing contributing to the bloat bumps is retaining water and gas from a slowed down digestive system. Im a total fart rocket now :rofl: and I drink so much water but even though I'm peeing frequently its no where near the volume that i drink. My fingers are getting fat too, i may have to take off my rings sooner this time too.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

My rings habe always been on quite tight I am thinking I maybe need to prepare to try get them off soon before i wake up one morning and get a shock. Would hate to have them cut off! Plus that's embarrassing haha. Then again it's hard to know if I will even have a problem with fingers swelling!

Yes I'm definitely feeling a lot of retention lol. I'm hurling constantly or feel like i need to. Pregnancy is so flattering haha.

I had a successful trip buying some large tops! Very happy and comfortable now. Hurrah!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I swear one of the ladies on here said she was writing an article which I've just read from Facebook! I even remember the Inverness story! Who was it again?? I think it was someone from this thread :)

Here's the link https://find-open.co.uk/blog/is-this-the-end-of-maternity-fashion-on-the-high-street


----------



## London Kiwi

Interesting article Married, thanks for posting.

Guess it's online shopping for me then!! And soon... Feeling more and more bloated by the day!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

The article is so true and I understand why the high street don't stock maternity wear to an extent but at the same time, even when I'm ready to order maternity wear in a month or two, it's a massive pain to return stuff even if it's free. And even more of a pain to order several sizes, spend too much to then send a load back.

It's one if those things though. The high street just can't afford valuable shop floor space given up to something not for the many..


----------



## Soph1986

Gender scan booked :). 3 weeks today. Can't wait!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Exciting Soph!
I keep hinting to my husband that maybe we should get one... now I'm def thinking we should if you ladies are, I'll feel like I'm missing out haha


----------



## Soph1986

London Kiwi said:


> Exciting Soph!
> I keep hinting to my husband that maybe we should get one... now I'm def thinking we should if you ladies are, I'll feel like I'm missing out haha

Do it :happydance: . I just feel like it's so long until 20 week scan and feelings kicks so this gives us something to look forward to until then.


----------



## London Kiwi

I think I might have to!
Looks like it's about £55 in my area to get it done. That includes a wellbeing check too


----------



## mandaa1220

I have my gender scan on the 15th.... 10 days!


----------



## Soph1986

mandaa1220 said:


> I have my gender scan on the 15th.... 10 days!

Awww I'm jealous that's so soon!! I'm only 13 +1 so still have 3 weeks to wait. Really hope it's goes quickly.


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm 13 and 4, so not far ahead of you!


----------



## Sarahcake

We will be booking a private gender scan too, £59 in my area which is doable. I want Logan to be involved in this pregnancy but I don't want to take him to the anomoly scan as theres a lot of precise measurements and things, and the 12 week scan is quite a quick appointment and not really family friendly so I recon it's nicer to book a scan at 16 weeks where we can involve him and see the gender at the same time. 

I feel like I'm so far behind you all! I've still got ages til my NT scan on the 21st, feels like forever away!! 

Bit of a Tmi question I'm afraid, is anyone suffering from pretty severe constipation and awful smelling gas that just seems to be always there? 

I have ulcerative colitis so I'm used to spending a lot of time in the loo and to have it go the other way is incredibly alien to me, not to mention incredibly uncomfortable!


----------



## Soph1986

mandaa1220 said:


> I'm 13 and 4, so not far ahead of you!

The scan places near me only seem to do it from16 weeks!


----------



## Soph1986

Sarahcake said:


> We will be booking a private gender scan too, £59 in my area which is doable. I want Logan to be involved in this pregnancy but I don't want to take him to the anomoly scan as theres a lot of precise measurements and things, and the 12 week scan is quite a quick appointment and not really family friendly so I recon it's nicer to book a scan at 16 weeks where we can involve him and see the gender at the same time.
> 
> I feel like I'm so far behind you all! I've still got ages til my NT scan on the 21st, feels like forever away!!
> 
> Bit of a Tmi question I'm afraid, is anyone suffering from pretty severe constipation and awful smelling gas that just seems to be always there?
> 
> I have ulcerative colitis so I'm used to spending a lot of time in the loo and to have it go the other way is incredibly alien to me, not to mention incredibly uncomfortable!


If you can, try eating maybe 5 prunes. They honestly help with constipation so much. Prune juice works too. It's a shame about the taste


----------



## koj518

sarahcake - earlier on in my pregnancy I had to take probiotics to regulate my digestive system. It worked wonders for me! also, for instant relief, my midwife recommended milk of magnesia. good luck!!


----------



## AussieBub

Can't help with the constipation because I've been suffering on/off with too. Thankfully off for the moment. 

I've got my gender scan booked for the 22nd. I'll be 17+1 weeks. Really anxious excited because I tried to find out the gender of DD but she hid her bits and we couldn't afford a private gender scan at the time so she ended up being a surprise. I'm so excited to finally find out this time. 2 weeks on Saturday eek! 

-AussieBub


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you :) I'll give prunes a go, my partner suggested it but I wasn't keen and didn't know if they worked, I will try though if you recon they do. I'm not sure I'm allowed milk of magnesia though so I'll check that with my IBD nurse when I get back home :) 

Nooooo I would be so frustrated by that! I'm one of these people that just has to know what's going on and knowing the gender is part of that! I wasn't in the position to afford one last time either so I was dreading that he had his legs closed!


----------



## Jcliff

Harmony test next Tuesday! Hopefully findinf out sex a few days after!


----------



## Wills_2

Hey ladies, am on phone so haven't caught up on everything but just to let you know scan went well, baby is great and is due 15th Jan so I'm 12+3 as of today but I'm mot gonna bother changing my signature! Will upload a pic later xxx


----------



## London Kiwi

Great to hear Wills!! Can't wait to see your pic &#128522;


----------



## Sarahcake

Awesome, really pleased all is well Wills! I wouldn't bother changing it for the sake of 2 days to be honest.


----------



## koj518

yay wills!!!! can't wait to see your scan!!


----------



## Wills_2

wow is it me or is it quiet on here atm?

Am attaching my scan pic...its not as clear as some but baby was not playing ball. it was moving up, down and all around, at one point it even looked like it was waving :haha: I'm just so glad all is well.

How's everyone else doing?

xx
 



Attached Files:







12wk scan baby #2.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## koj518

Wills - AWW!!! so cute!! That was the same at my scan!! the baby would not stop moving! the ultrasound tech had one heck of a time getting measurements!!


----------



## Soph1986

Is anyone else in U.K. consultant led? And if so have you had your first appointment yet? Really wondering how long it'll take and hoping really short.


----------



## Wills_2

koj518 said:


> Wills - AWW!!! so cute!! That was the same at my scan!! the baby would not stop moving! the ultrasound tech had one heck of a time getting measurements!!

me too...first she said I hadn't drunk enough so I went and drank a litre of fluid and waited 20 mins and she still moaned saying it was difficult..i was like...well I cant tell it to stay still!!


----------



## Wills_2

Soph1986 said:


> Is anyone else in U.K. consultant led? And if so have you had your first appointment yet? Really wondering how long it'll take and hoping really short.

Soph - i'm consultant led...had my 12 week scan yesterday and they booked me in with the consultant for 15th August before I left xx


----------



## Soph1986

Wills_2 said:


> Soph1986 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in U.K. consultant led? And if so have you had your first appointment yet? Really wondering how long it'll take and hoping really short.
> 
> Soph - i'm consultant led...had my 12 week scan yesterday and they booked me in with the consultant for 15th August before I left xxClick to expand...

Aw I was hoping for inside info lol! Mine is Tuesday and don't have a clue what to expect. Hopefully just a quick chat.


----------



## London Kiwi

Great scan Wills!! &#128156;


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww wills that's a beautiful scan <3 

Soph, Im consultant led this time for high BMI, Auto Immune disorder, Ulcerative colitis and previous traumatic birth. 

I was high risk consultant led last time too. My appointments started at 16 weeks last time and basically consisted of regular scans with an appointment after to discuss them, I had to give myself clexane injections last time so I was prescribed them and then bought in to check my clotting levels and things regularly. It wasn't really massively exciting but I found my consultant was really good with my fears and wants and I'm hoping mine will be the same this time too. I've yet to see mine but I imagine I'll get an appointment after my 12 week scan, same as wills. Try not to worry, it's nice to have the support of the consultant I find x


----------



## swampmaiden

Way to go a great scan, Wills

I'm excited for everyones upcoming scans as well... I don't have my next one until the 21st... which I guess isn't too far away anymore! I can't believe I'm nearly 11 weeks already smh

I'm still struggling with nausea and fatigue and irritability, especially at my husband lol poor thing, he's been a very patient, long suffering saint these last few weeks.

Also, PINKMONKI, would you please add me to the front page due dates? Not sure how I slipped through, I'm due the 28th. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo our next scans are the same day, swampmaiden :D 21st feels like so long away but it actually isn't really. Really hoping I gain this week back as I feel so far behind ATM haha


----------



## Wills_2

Soph1986 said:


> Wills_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soph1986 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in U.K. consultant led? And if so have you had your first appointment yet? Really wondering how long it'll take and hoping really short.
> 
> Soph - i'm consultant led...had my 12 week scan yesterday and they booked me in with the consultant for 15th August before I left xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aw I was hoping for inside info lol! Mine is Tuesday and don't have a clue what to expect. Hopefully just a quick chat.Click to expand...

I was consultant led last time too for high BMI though this time its due to a tear on my uterus with my EMC as I'm now high risk for complications!

As Sarah said they generally just keep an eye on you, take regular wee samples and you might get a few extra scans! Sadly nothing too exciting x


----------



## AussieBub

Faintly heard baby's heart beat last night. Ended up going to an out an of hours doctors last night due to pain in my left side. I thought I'd just strained a muscle but the pain kept intensifying even with rest. Turns out that I'm more constipated than I thought, there's a lot of blocked poop and as a result, I've got a UTI. The combination of the two is what's causing the pain in my side. The doctor wanted to check baby was ok though because I had 1 marker of protein in my urine. She said she wasn't an expert on using a doppler and finding baby so if we couldn't hear the heart beat, not to get upset because it's more likely that she just can't find it properly. We found my heart beat first but then shortly after we very faintly picked up baby's heartbeat. She didn't move to try and get a louder sound as she was just checking to make sure it was beating and she didn't want to risk not finding it again. So yeah, we got to hear it and even though it was faint, I'm still feeling so much more reassured that baby is ok. So what I thought was a strained muscle saw me coming away with antibiotics, laxatives and codeine and we heard baby. Just goes to show, if you're concerned, it really pays to get it checked out.

-AussieBub


----------



## Missbb2591

Soph1986 said:


> Is anyone else in U.K. consultant led? And if so have you had your first appointment yet? Really wondering how long it'll take and hoping really short.

I'm consultant led and I had my first appointment after my 12 week scan. It took about an hour with the consultant but my history is quite complex so there was a lot to talk about and plan. So it depends really on why you are consultant led and what needs planning/putting in place.


----------



## Soph1986

Thank for replies. I always like to know what to expect before appointments-natural worrier. I'm only consultant led because I had preeclampsia in previous pregnancy and emcs as 35 weeks, so should hopefully be straightforward and short appointment.


----------



## AussieBub

Not sure whether or not to be concerned that morning sickness has reappeared. Had nothing for 3 weeks and now I've been sick 3 times in 24 hours. Can't seem to keep liquids down. Food I can but liquid I throw back up again. Kinda worried. 

-AussieBub


----------



## puffers121

AussieBub said:


> Not sure whether or not to be concerned that morning sickness has reappeared. Had nothing for 3 weeks and now I've been sick 3 times in 24 hours. Can't seem to keep liquids down. Food I can but liquid I throw back up again. Kinda worried.
> 
> -AussieBub

I'm with you there. I had no morning sickness on my trip out of town for a week, but had it really bad before. Now since getting back home, it's back to being sick again. I have been getting a little crampy too, which I hadn't had since really early on. Hmm.


----------



## Daisies11

AussieBub said:


> Not sure whether or not to be concerned that morning sickness has reappeared. Had nothing for 3 weeks and now I've been sick 3 times in 24 hours. Can't seem to keep liquids down. Food I can but liquid I throw back up again. Kinda worried.
> 
> -AussieBub

When I was pregnant with ds I had little to no morning sickness until around 11/12 weeks, then it started and lasted for about 3/4 weeks. I know you're saying you've had it, it's stopped and come back but I reckon it will all be totally fine. Maybe baby is having a burst of growing so extra hormones flying around?!


----------



## MissMiki

Missbb2591 said:


> Soph1986 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in U.K. consultant led? And if so have you had your first appointment yet? Really wondering how long it'll take and hoping really short.
> 
> I'm consultant led and I had my first appointment after my 12 week scan. It took about an hour with the consultant but my history is quite complex so there was a lot to talk about and plan. So it depends really on why you are consultant led and what needs planning/putting in place.Click to expand...

I have my consultant appointment at 3:30pm and my scan at 4:00pm... not sure how that works or what to do as it says allow up to 3 hours for the consultants appointment. This is all very confusing.


----------



## AussieBub

Hmm I hope it's just a burst of hormones causing me to be sick. Feeling nauseous again today and my head is thumping. Think I might be getting a little dehydrated but the passed few days it's only been liquids that I've thrown up. I keep food down but i threw up 500mls of water, my fruit smoothie and my soup. Trying to take little sips but it's not helping. Worried about baby again. Got my 16 week appointment with my midwife on Friday so hopefully will find out if baby is still ok.

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Aussie I'm sure baby is fine and your 16 week appt will be hearing the heartbeat on the Doppler! Excited for you!!

I've had the worst week of nausea....i don't know why it's kicked in full throttle this week every blooming day pretty much non stop...but I'm taking it as a good sign as it's at the stage where things are changing rapidly. I'd rather not have it but at the same time I'm finding it reassuring to finally feel horrifically pregnant haha!

Had an amazing time in Finland! Terrible flight and drive home today and with only 4 hours sleep last night on top of nausea on top of pregnancy fatigue....well Sunday is just a complete write off lol.

12 week scan tomorrow eeeeek! 4pm I'm so nervous but excited to finally see a proper baby!!!! <3


----------



## London Kiwi

Best of luck for tomorrow married!
Can't wait to see your little bubs!! &#55357;&#56476;

Booked a wellbeing + gender scan tonight... That's on Weds 26th seems far away but I'm sure it will fly by. £55 so didn't think that was too bad &#55357;&#56496;&#55357;&#56503;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Than you kiwi!

Wow that was a bargain!
If all is well we want to do a private scan at 30 weeks too :)


----------



## koj518

Married - good luck tomorrow! Its funny, I also had a horrible time with MS my 11th week!! Can't wait to see your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## swampmaiden

Sarah, that's awesome we have our scans the same day! Youll know before me though because of our timezones, can't wait to hear how it goes. 

Aussiebub, Im willing to bet its the antibiotics giving you nausea. Try adding probiotics to your pill regimento help out with your guts, because a healthy gut keeps your body healthy too. 
I hate going on antibiotics, because they really really mess with our body systems!

As for me, I foolishly went on a cleaning spree today as we're having company this week (my sister and my 9yo nephew for 2 weeks! ) and as I had burst of energy, I vacuumed everything, dusted, and scrubbed the bathroom... sink, tub, stall, toilet... and now Im completely laid out with horrible round ligament pain... and my 2 year wants nothing to do with daddy and won't leave me resting in peace yaarg


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I feel you on the cleaning swampmaiden...most days the little tasks need massive 30 minute sit down breaks inbetween and those tasks were done half heartedly haha. Argh. It's tough to remember my energetic times! :haha:


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Baby moving about like crazy!

Healthy and happy! Could even see all the fingers!!

11 weeks 6 days so only 1 day off what I guessed!

<3
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20170710_133247.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 12









20170710_194248.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## koj518

WOOHOO!! congrats Married!!! love both of the pics!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I love its lil hand up by its face <3


----------



## London Kiwi

Gorgeous married!! &#128156;


----------



## swampmaiden

Great news, marriedlaydee! And super cute announcement pic with your dog. 

Have many of you ladies announced yet? We've told close family and friends but not Facebook or any public announcement yet. I'm wondering if I should do a fun announcement this time... last time we just took a picture of us by tbe Xmas tree when i was 7 months along and just had a straightforward "we're expecting" but i kinda want to do something fun this time!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww that's such a cute announcement!! Lovely picture too <3 

Omg how did you manage to wait until 7 months, you actually have the patience of a saint swampmaiden!! 

We're going to tell the remainder of our family that don't know once we've had the 12 week scan and then announce shortly after. My partner did a really cute picture for me where him and my son wrote in the sand on holiday, mummy, Lloyd, Logan and Bloop due 2018 ( our nickname for babes haha) so we're going to use that together with our scan picture I think.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

We still haven't put it on Facebook I've been private messaging the important people. Ill probably put it on facebook when i spot someone accidentally tagging me in something pregnancy related or someone writes something to make it obvious lol. Otherwise we haven't decided and may post our dog picture after 20 weeks :)


----------



## Soph1986

I didn't t do a Facebook announcement for pregnancy or the birth last time and won't this time. Anyone who matters already knows!


----------



## AussieBub

I announced it on Facebook the same day we had the scan. Once we knew baby was ok, we took a photo of DD wearing a Big Sister t-shirt and posted it on Facebook along with the scan photo. All my family are back in Australia so apart from my immediate family, who we told privately at 4 weeks, it was just an easier way to tell everyone. 

Also nausea and morning sickness is gone. Don't think the antibiotics caused it as it started before i was even taking them. OH believes it was the UTI they made me ill, which of course it can do. Finished my course of antibiotics yesterday and I'm now feel 98% recovered.

-AussieBub


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I wish my nausea was gone. Only started every day last week :haha: blerghhh


----------



## JessyG

Hi girls. I havent really been posting much as I have been terrified of getting excited. I had my nt/dating scan today and saw one beautiful little baby measuring exactly 12 weeks. Soo happy and am hoping it will allow me to relax somewhat.


----------



## London Kiwi

Great to hear Jessy! Bet you were delighted to see your little one.

I feel cautious myself... I've not suffered from any morning sickness at all so don't feel pregnant I keep asking myself if there is actually something in there at all !!

Have our gender scan in 2 weeks so can't wait for that.


----------



## JessyG

I have been thinking of booking a gender scan too. 16 weeks is the earliest isnt it? 

I am 12 weeks on the nose. Not sure ill bother changing the ticker though. Told my dad his reaction 'if you are happy i am happy' erm ok dad. Sister was happy for me although she doesnt like kids or have any of her own so its a wee bit weird for her. Dont really plan on telling anyone else yet.


----------



## London Kiwi

Yes 16 weeks is the earliest you can get the gender scan. I'll be 16 +2 when I have mine. They say it's 99.9% accurate and if they can't see anything you are offered another scan free of charge.

I totally think it's ok not to tell anyone.
We have told a handful of people so far but I find it really hard to actually say the words I'm pregnant... Not sure why! I think it's probably because I never believed this day would actually happen. Whereas my husband loves telling people, he was so excited to tell his mates - it's kind of cute. I'm the total opposite!! Guess they will all find out eventually when I'm not drinking and massive!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm glad your scan experience was lovely Jessy :) 

Its totally ok to not tell anyone, you tell people when you want to. I'm just too impatient to keep it to myself haha 

I'll be booking my gender scan for 16 weeks if my 12 week scan next Friday is all good :) again, impatience lol


----------



## JessyG

I am quite impatient too Sarah but i hate telling people i dunno why. 

Just realised on the back of the bumf they gave me at the hospital was an app with the consultant for next week. Also they gave me my anomoly scan date of 31st August. I'll be 19+1. 

Also the midwife said to book my whoopong cough in for 16 weeks but i dont remember getting it so early last time? Has anyone been told the same?


----------



## mandaa1220

JessyG said:


> I am quite impatient too Sarah but i hate telling people i dunno why.
> 
> Just realised on the back of the bumf they gave me at the hospital was an app with the consultant for next week. Also they gave me my anomoly scan date of 31st August. I'll be 19+1.
> 
> Also the midwife said to book my whoopong cough in for 16 weeks but i dont remember getting it so early last time? Has anyone been told the same?

I personally do not get the vaccine, especially during pregnancy. From my understanding and research, if you choose to get it, you should be getting it later in third tri. I'd try to do a little research on it and when it should be given.


----------



## JessyG

Thats what i was thinking sure i got it after my anomoly scan last time.


----------



## Daisies11

Glad to hear the scan went well Jessy. It's so lovely to see those wriggly little babies! I think I got my whooping cough later on last time. And I've no idea what she's told me to do about this time. I remember she mentioned it and I promptly forgot! I'm blaming baby brain!


----------



## Soph1986

JessyG said:


> Thats what i was thinking sure i got it after my anomoly scan last time.

The midwife I saw gave me a leaflet and said it could be given anytime after 16 weeks


----------



## swampmaiden

I think I got the whooping cough one in 3rd tri, but California is a bit different from UK in terms of timing and what not. 

And yeah, we waited so long to announce because of so many previous losses, i just felt like id be jinxing my pregnancy, so i waited until after the 28 week mark. 

But this time, I've been so sick and tired and achy, I'm not quite as worried as last time... and since this will be my last baby, i figured I'd do a fun announcement for FB. For now tho, my close family & friends already know... but it may happen earlier because Im a bridesmaid in a month and im sure ill be showing a little bit by then! I just hope i can still fit into the dress &#128555;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all well x

Received our test results back today - 2 weeks to the day of our Nuchal testing.

We have been classed as low risk which is a relief to hear.

Given i'm 36 years old I was surprised about the Downs risk rating - I just assumed it would be higher risk.... pleasantly surprised!

Risk of Down's: 1 in 9,500
Risk of Trisomy 18: Less than 1 in 50,000
Risk of Trisomy 13: 1 in 10,000


----------



## Sarahcake

That's some excellent odds, congrats you must be so relieved :) hopefully that's now a weight off your mind and one less thing to worry about. 

I think my UTI I finished antibiotics for Saturday just gone has come back again :( I'm in a fair bit of discomfort in my tummy and my lower back. It's a familiar discomfort so Im pretty sure I'm right. Midwife tommorrow so I'll find out then just ugh, not pleasant. Was so prone to these with my son, was hoping that was something that wouldn't return this time! 

Hope we are all doing ok ladies :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I miss seeing our bubs....so tempted to go for a scan at 16 weeks! Teehee.

We finally told everyone...and i feel permanently scared something bad will happen now :( i feel like if I ever got pregnant again if wait until 24 weeks...its a lot of pressure to have everyone's well wishes when u feel so scared


----------



## Sarahcake

I can understand that. I'm naturally one of life's pessimists to be honest and think omg so much could go wrong, but I think also that you can't let that fear rule you - probably too harsh a sentence but you know what I mean. Don't let fear stop you telling people, :)

I bet everyone was ecstatic for you :)


----------



## swampmaiden

So glad to hear such good results, kiwi! Im wondering what mine will be, as I'm 35

Laydee, I agree with Sarah about not letting fear rule you... its okay to worry just don't overthink it too much! That advice helped me through my pregnancy with my DD as I was extremely pessimistic nearly the entire time. Its hard, no doubt but your odds are so good at this point, your bubs is very likely just fine! And once they're born, you'll have an entire new set of worries! :haha:


----------



## JessyG

Exactly how i feel mariedladyee. As if telling people is tempting fate. I know its ridiculous but it is my natural state of mind as sad as it is. I am trying to push down those feelings and just be happy in today. My DD is sooo bloody excited i am just trying to absorb myself in her excitement just now.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## AussieBub

That was my worry during first trimester. OH told everyone straight away, literally tweeting about not long after i told him. I was 4 weeks at the time and spent the entire first trimester scared that something would go wrong because almost everyone knew. I'm a bit calmer now but got my 16 week appointment today to hear the heartbeat and I'm feeling really nervous again. The pessimist in me is worried she won't find a heartbeat even though i very faintly heard it last Friday. Appointment isn't until 3.50pm (currently 9.57am) so I've got plenty of time to convince myself of the worst and dwell on it. Why does pregnancy have to be so scary lol. Also got my gender scan for next Saturday. Can't wait for that! 

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! Will update you later on how the appointment goes. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Sarahcake

It's so much easier to be a pessimist I find, especially when all we have to keep us from panicking are these little windows of opportunity to see that everything is ok, like scans and heartbeats. I saw my midwife today and she told me that all I can do, is trust my body to do the right thing and ultimately, she is right.

I'm sure your appointment will be great and you will hear Baba loud and clear, try not to worry too much x


----------



## London Kiwi

Best of luck today Aussie!

I also feel so strange telling people I'm pregnant because I just assume the worst. Having not got any morning sickness or other symptoms I've constantly been worrying but I'm sure that all is fine!!
Only 12 days till the gender scan. Can't wait!


----------



## AussieBub

Ok the anxiety is really starting to kick in now. Got to take DD to infant school in 20 mins and then I've got nothing but sitting around and waiting for 2.5 hours before pick up time. We're heading straight from school to the appointment. It's this 2.5 hours of nothing to do, no distractions that has my anxiety raised. I just want to get there and find out if baby is ok. Trying to stay calm but DD and I are both dressed and ready to walk to school but are just sitting around coz it's too early. The sitting around is getting to me. I don't suffer from anxiety normally but for as long as I can remember I've always had appointment anxiety. I stress out and sometimes have panic attacks in the lead up to appointments. It's not until I'm actually at the place, sitting in the waiting room that my anxiety calms down. I'm falling apart here and I know its irrational but I've had this appointment anxiety since I was a kid and it's only magnified by the importance of the appointment. Sorry im rambling to pass time. Time for the school run. Need to stop shaking.

-AussieBub


----------



## Soph1986

AussieBub said:


> Ok the anxiety is really starting to kick in now. Got to take DD to infant school in 20 mins and then I've got nothing but sitting around and waiting for 2.5 hours before pick up time. We're heading straight from school to the appointment. It's this 2.5 hours of nothing to do, no distractions that has my anxiety raised. I just want to get there and find out if baby is ok. Trying to stay calm but DD and I are both dressed and ready to walk to school but are just sitting around coz it's too early. The sitting around is getting to me. I don't suffer from anxiety normally but for as long as I can remember I've always had appointment anxiety. I stress out and sometimes have panic attacks in the lead up to appointments. It's not until I'm actually at the place, sitting in the waiting room that my anxiety calms down. I'm falling apart here and I know its irrational but I've had this appointment anxiety since I was a kid and it's only magnified by the importance of the appointment. Sorry im rambling to pass time. Time for the school run. Need to stop shaking.
> 
> -AussieBub

I know it's hard but try not to panic. They couldn't hear the heartbeat at 16weeks with my son and there was absolutely nothing wrong. It's still so early and baby still so tiny they can't always find heartbeat with doppler.


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh Aussie bless you, i can empathize as I get the same when it comes to appointments. I'm ok once I'm actually there, but getting there I'm a bag of nerves. 

Is there nothing at all you can do for that space of time to try and occupy yourself at least a little? Even something daft like read a book or magazine to take your train of thought away from your appointment x


----------



## JessyG

Aussie i am exactly the same. I was holding it together on wed morning for my scan but inside i was crumbling....and i only had to wait until 8:40am! So i feel you. 

Thinking of booking a gender scan for 16 weeks. I can get one for £45 nearby ish which seems like a good deal but my OH thinks its pointless as we will find out at 19 weeks with my anomoly scan. Ugh 7 weeks seems so long


----------



## Sarahcake

£45 is cheap, my nearest one is £59 which is still reasonable imo. 

I want my son to be there during a gender scan but I don't want him there for the anomaly scan as they have to precisely measure and examine baby and Logan would interrupt that process. That's how I managed to talk my partner around to the idea.


----------



## AussieBub

Tell him it's not pointless. We tried to find out with my DD at 20 weeks but she covered her bits and they couldn't see anything. We never found out what we were having as we couldn't afford a gender scan at the time. I'm getting a gender scan this time because I'm not being forced onto team yellow again lol. I have to know haha. 

-AussieBub


----------



## London Kiwi

£45 is very reasonable!
We are paying £55 for our local one.

Aussie... Hope time flies for you today, once you hear that heartbeat you'll feel on top of the World!


----------



## AussieBub

Time is not flying by. Still 30 mins til i leave for the school run and an hour and 6 mins til my appointment. I'm going crazy here!!!!

-AussieBub


----------



## AussieBub

OMG THEY DON'T CHECK FOR THE HEARTBEAT AT 16 WEEKS ANYMORE! She had a quick look anyway but said because there's still too much room to hide, they dont look until after 20 weeks. She tried anyway but said if they dont find it, they dont send you off for a scan because they're not supposed to check this early. She apparently found it (i couldnt hear it) but baby would move away and she'd only hear it for a couple seconds each time. She supposedly found it 4 times though. I'm relieved the heart is still beating though a little disappointed I didn't get to hear it for myself. Oh well, we'll see baby in a week at the gender scan anyway. I'm just happy to know the heart is still beating. 

-AussieBub


----------



## London Kiwi

Yay Aussie - delighted for you!
what hospital do you go to?
The reason I ask is because at my hospital they def listen for the heartbeat. I wasn't sure what they did at the 16 week appointment and whether my husband needed time off work to come with me so when I got the letter I called them and asked them what the appointment was for to see if he needed to come.
They specifically said it was to listen to the heartbeat and do some quick tests like blood pressure etc. 
Seems very strange to me that they do it at some and not others.
But despite all this - I'm so glad that all is great with your baby!! :)


----------



## JessyG

In scotland you dont even get a 16 week app for your 2nd+ baby. Next time i see midwife ill be 22 weeks eeeek. Defo gonna book that gender scan tonight! 

I look massive. I am definitely as big at 3 months with number 1 as i was 5/6 months with my DD.

When do you girls plan on buying stuff? I waited until aftet the 20 weeks scan last time but was thinking of starting sooner as we have less money now so need to spread the cost!


----------



## Sarahcake

That's so strange that they don't do it where you are. I have a specific 16 week appointment booked which is solely to hear the heartbeat and it was the midwife who booked that not me that suggested it. 

I'm glad they managed to find baby though and your feeling a little more reassured :) a week isn't long to wait now and you have that lovely bit of positivity to keep you going til then, I'm so excited for your gender scan! 

I get just as excited when you ladies have scans and appointments as I do when it's my own haha x


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah I'm the same as you. The midwife booked the 16 week appointment.

Jessy I'll probably start buying odd bits when we find out the sex. I also want to spread the costs out so will buy a few things every so often.

I also get excited about other peoples scans and appointments!! &#128522;


----------



## AussieBub

I'm in Nottingham but my midwife is located at my gp's. At my booking appointment the midwife mentioned heartbeat would be checked at 16 weeks. So i went in expecting that to happen. It was a different midwife with a training midwife and they explained they're not meant to do it anymore. I had actually read that but it was an older post so figured it was just location specific but apparently not. Baby's heart is beating though so that's all that really matters to me. 

-AussieBub


----------



## London Kiwi

Exactly! You have a healthy baby in there which is fantastic! Have the nervs gone now?

Guess I'll find out at my appt later in the month but mine is at the hospital not midwife and when I called they told me what they do on the day and they def said listen to the heartbeat. I shall just wait and see!


----------



## Sarahcake

My appointment is at my gp surgery and it's written in my book as the heartbeat appointment so I'm intrigued to see if they will go back on that come the time now. 

Random tangent, but if any of you have little boys and girls who love the Cars films, take them to see 3, it's really good! Logan enjoyed it as did we!


----------



## AussieBub

Yeah nerves were gone as soon as i got to my gp's lol. Knew they would. Dreading my GTT on Tuesday now. Not because I'm scared or worried or anything, just because the whole ordeal sucks. I remember last pregnancy it left me so exhausted and in the 2 hour wait I just wanted to sleep but was so uncomfortable that I couldn't. Have to do this stupid GTT twice this pregnancy too. Can't wait for that to be over, it's gonna suck, and then I can look forward and impatiently wait for my gender scan on the Saturday lol.

-AussieBub


----------



## swampmaiden

Glad things went as well as they could have on your scan, aussie.

Jessy, yes I feel like I'm showing all of a sudden too! 

Was at the store yesterday buying some new shirts and I felt none of them fit right because my belly was hanging out too much! 
Im just hoping my bump doesn't get toooo big in next month as I have a wedding to go too and Im one of the bridesmaids and I already bought my dress! Im either gonna suck my gut in for photos or just say hell with it and pose with my arms around bump in the classic maternity pose. :rofl:


----------



## AussieBub




----------



## Marriedlaydee

I think it's sensible to not check at 16 weeks...it can be so nerve wracking and if it's not 100% I'd probably rather not try because it'll send me on a crazy spiral! Plus I think if for any reason they do it at mine then I will ask to not hear it because my DH won't be there and I'd wanna hear it for the very first time with him :) I'm soppy I know :haha:

I'm so consumed with paranoia....taking a lot of deep breaths and reminding myself that the next 7 weeks will go quick....i think I'll feel better after 24 weeks...when I know if something bad happens that they'll do something about it....i dunno that point in pregnancy feels good to me.

I can't wait to feel movement. At the moment I've nearly forgotten what it looked like seeing our bubs move around....im tempted to ask DH if we should have a 16 weeks scan and then we can keep a little video! I found a place for £50 for 15 minutes then u just pay £15 for a video...i think if u pay £70 you get a USB stick of every photo they get plus printouts and HDLive viewing....

I know I'll wanna do it again after our 20 week scan though....i just can't get enough and it makes me feel good knowing it's doing alright in there! It's all such a mystery...


----------



## swampmaiden

Aw marriedlaydee, hang in there... the first healthy pregnancy with the first baby is so nerve wracking, if another scan would reassure you, go right ahead and do it. We were TTC for 5 years before we got our rainbow baby and after so many losses it was downright agonizing at some points. Keep busy to keep your mind off things and follow your own good advice you gave some of us a few weeks ago concerning anxiety. Youll be fine hon, you already made it to 12 weeks, and that's a huge milestone!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh Aussie you look amazing, check out that bump! 

I'm starting to get that familiar 'fullness' feeling now and the feeling that everything is shifting up a bit. I remember my first sign last time of that happening was I sat down too hard and I got a shooting pain in my lower abdomen. I was so worried I rang the midwife and she told me not to panic it's just everything moving. Just had that this same feeling this morning. Sadly though I won't pop and look pregnant for a while yet as I'm a UK 18-20 so not a small girl to start with. I have given up now and am wearing maternity trousers to work as 12 hours of discomfort can sod off lol 

I agree with swampmaiden, you absolutely should go and get that scan if you feel it would make a difference to your mental health throughout pregnancy. Looking after yourself is so important and part of that is keeping unnecessary stress and anxiety away. £50-70 is a small price to pay in the long run to help you feel better about what is happening with baby x


----------



## JessyG

Well thats me booked our gender scan for 12th August so 4 weeks today we should know what we are having yeah!!!!


----------



## Wills_2

AussieBub said:


> Yeah nerves were gone as soon as i got to my gp's lol. Knew they would. Dreading my GTT on Tuesday now. Not because I'm scared or worried or anything, just because the whole ordeal sucks. I remember last pregnancy it left me so exhausted and in the 2 hour wait I just wanted to sleep but was so uncomfortable that I couldn't. Have to do this stupid GTT twice this pregnancy too. Can't wait for that to be over, it's gonna suck, and then I can look forward and impatiently wait for my gender scan on the Saturday lol.
> 
> -AussieBub

Just catching up on everything as not been on for a while!

Aussie, why do you have to have 2 GTT's? Glad to hear all was well at your midwife appointment and very jealous of your scan next weekend!!

I've got my 16 week appointment with my midwife at my GP surgery on 31 July so am intrigued as to whether she will attempt to find the HB! I was also told it would be to give me a flu and whooping cough vaccine but I'm currently undecided if I want them?! I've also received my 20 week scan appointment for 31st of August...seems so far away so I might book a private gender scan for early August!

Glad to hear everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## Wills_2

Hmm somehow missed page 94 so a bit more to catch up on! :haha:

Swampmaiden  I would embrace the bump! Afterall you do have a miracle going on in there.

Aussie  nice bump, so neat and tidy looking!

Married  Although I already have a DD Im very similar to you with the worrying. Weirdly, with my DD I just accepted I was pregnant and had no doubts I wouldnt have a baby at the end of the pregnancy whereas this time I think I literally did a pregnancy test daily from when I found out (week 5) until roughly week 9! Then I had a private scan to confirm there was really a baby and then went on checking with my Doppler almost daily!! 
To explain a bit of my background, it took us exactly 12 months to conceive DD and when Id practically given up ovulation testing etc we had our BFP. Then when DD was 2 we decided to NTNP which resulted in 1 false positive in Feb 2016 on a CBFM but other than that nothing. I was convinced that my traumatic birth on DD1 was to blame (EMCS and a tear to the Uterus) but wed never been debriefed as to what happenedThe BAM out of nowhere in May was this BFPI only tested to prove the girls in work wrong that I wasnt pregnant and it was positive!! Since then Ive had a really hard time convincing myself im pregnant and just have a huge fear something will go wrong but so far so good. Hopefully once I can feel baby moving and kicking etc itll go but until then I continue with my daily worriesdoesnt help that I couldnt find babies HB yesterday on my doppler, I think I found it briefly today but my battery has run out :sad1:
£70 seems a good pricesee if you have a place called Precious Moments Baby Scans near youthey have really reasonable prices too x 

Sarah  Im the same size as you and I too am embracing maternity trousers! Although I am generally a bigger lady I have noticed that my stomach seems fuller a bit higher up if that makes sense! Ill try and take an updated pic later!

Jessy  look forward to seeing your scan!


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah and Wills - I'm also the same size! I'm just wearing a lot of dresses and skirts. I can still manage to get into my work skirts but they are getting tighter...

Aussie - GORGEOUS!!! love that bump!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Aussie out of interest: where abouts are you from? 
I'm from New Zealand all the way down in Dunedin but left in 2005 so have been in Europe for a while now &#128522;


----------



## sarah2211

London Kiwi, I'm just popping in because I saw your name on the thread in the main page! We chatted in the TWW board last year, I'm from NZ too. I just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP :) I hope everything's going smoothly!


----------



## London Kiwi

sarah2211 said:


> London Kiwi, I'm just popping in because I saw your name on the thread in the main page! We chatted in the TWW board last year, I'm from NZ too. I just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP :) I hope everything's going smoothly!

Oh hey Sarah!!
Aww thanks. It's still a bit surreal but I'm starting to get excited now!
Wow you don't have long to go now... Wishing you all the best! And lovely to hear from you X


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, just wanted to share my scan picture from Thursday. One very healthy baby!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2233.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JessyG

Awww how exciting Anni! Lovely picture.

Girls i have a dilema. The pram i want is on offer with carrycot and carseat with 190 off! I think its too early to buy its black so doesnt matter re gender and my mum would store but seems far tooo early to be buying this! Ahhhhhhh


----------



## JessyG

Ignore me decides against it. Wasnt the exact one i wanted!


----------



## London Kiwi

Great scan Annio! You must be so pleased.

Jessy funny you mention it I've been looking at prams online this morning, just don't know what I want to get - so many options!


----------



## JessyG

What have you thought so far. I was a black frame this time. I have narrowed it down to 2 but i defo want to wait longer boo! They are soo expensive aswell!


----------



## London Kiwi

This is our first baby so I'm going in blind really... Have no idea what to get!
I asked a couple of friends and they all have different ones so that didn't help.
I think we might pop into a few shops and have a look.
Will prob go for something neutral like black for the colour.

Decisions decisions!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I wanna start shopping!!! We agreed to wait until 6 months!! Argghh :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

6 months?! Is that nothing at all for 6 months or the big bits?
I'm constantly looking online at things but haven't decided when to start buying the big bits maybe after the 20 week scan...


----------



## JessyG

I cant stop myself from looking and then i realise even 20 weeks is soo long away. Am hoping to buy some things after our gender scan at which point ill be 16+3. I need to satisfy my need to spend money so i ordered some maternity clothes instead :haha:


----------



## swampmaiden

Wait until after the baby shower to buy anything, so you know what you'll need. Newborns need very little, especially clothes

For strollers, Id say its all about how you plan to use it. I got the BOB because I hike a lot, go on dirt paths and go for really long walks around town and its wheels are great for all that stuff. But if you think youll mainly just want it for short trips out of car, then youd want a different type of stroller. The City Baby strollers are popular here because they have a ton of storage space and the baby faces you rather than out, but those strollers are only good for like first year wheteas with the BOB not only can it fit toddlers and bigger kids, theres been once or twice I rode in it too while nursing a screaming baby and my husband pushed us! Lol!


----------



## London Kiwi

Swampmaiden - yes absolutely agree with you. I'm going to wait until after the baby shower for all the little bits.
But will start buying the big bits like furniture, prams etc around 20 weeks. First baby so I literally have nothing! And no idea what I want to get yet either.

We find out the sex on Weds 26th so I will start thinking about the nursery then. We bought a new house last year so I LOVE renovations and DIY so can't wait to get stuck into designing a nursery!!


----------



## Wills_2

ah you ladies are all getting so organised! I've not even started looking at stuff yet! Though that said I was on amazon the other day and they had the baby bjorn balance bouncers on a flash sale so I bought one for £69.99 instead of £149.99. I had one with DD and it was a godsend so didn't hesitate buying another. Luckily I've also still got DD's cotbed, jumperoo and many other bits so I only really need a pram, bottles and feeding bits and maybe a few new clothes! Though i'm sure i'll end up buying way more!! We've also got a holiday booked to Lanzarote for October half term so I think i'll have to wait until after that to buy anything major...


----------



## Sarahcake

So organised! I'm nowhere near thinking about stuff yet. 

My in laws are amazing and are buying our pram so it's finding one we like. But we need the rest as all we have left from Logan's infant years is his Silvercross Pop stroller which is lovely once their a toddler not so good for newborn. 

Were not having a baby shower to my knowledge so I'll be looking to buy things, or at least price things up, after our gender scan I think. 5 days til my 12 week scan now. :D


----------



## impatient1

I think I'll be borrowing SIL's stroller base that carseat attaches to and buying a nice 3 wheeled stroller that will work well on dirt paths.

I've never done shared care before and have been having anxiety that my GP won't have a Doppler to listen to the heartbeat. They may have one and I really hope they do but am so worried due to my previous loss in my first pregnancy. I think that if they don't I will have to ask to be sent for a scan or go back to my OB instead.

On another note I've still been feeling sick to my stomach off and on. My fatigue has been better but I've been on vacation and going to bed earlier then when I work so that probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So down syndrome chances came back 1 in 3794
Edwards and Patau syndrome came back 1 in 100,000

Both are considered lower risk....

These tests are obviously great results but don't eliminate fears for other conditions...or even still getting these.

I hope we have a happy healthy baby growing! I'm so impatient I want 20 weeks to come already!


----------



## Sarahcake

That is really low risk, it may not seem like it but it is. I would be reassured by those results personally. If it does begin to play on your mind however, there is always further testing available if you feel that would help. I'm sure all is well though so please try not to panic yourself x


----------



## London Kiwi

Great results married :)

My results were good too but doesn't stop you worrying does it...


----------



## Marriedlaydee

London Kiwi said:


> Great results married :)
> 
> My results were good too but doesn't stop you worrying does it...

Oh definitely not! This worry apparently never stops now...it'll just be a whole new batch of things to worry about for the rest of their life when theyre born safe:haha:


----------



## JessyG

Oh definitely the worry never ends.


----------



## Sarahcake

Always something new to worry about, the life of parents eh!


----------



## koj518

Married - I totally get your concern! mine came back as 1 in 6000 for trisomy 13 and 18. The doctor told us it's low risk and great news but I'm still terrified!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Probably why people I know say to not bother getting it done as the numbers just make you worry. 1 in a million and we would probably all still panic! 

On another note...anyone sneezing, bending or turning in bed and getting sharp shooting pains lower stomach??? I did some googling and it sounds like round ligament pain? I'm still hurting now it's really sore. All I did was do some gardening for 20 minutes. Learned my lesson and im now back on the sofa lol :haha:


----------



## JessyG

Ive not had my results back. My bloods were taken on wednesday last week. How long do they take. I dont remember last time and now starting to panic.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Jessy,
I got mine back last Thursday which was two weeks to the day that the tests were done.
They said they would call within 3 working days if there was something that they were concerned about.
I'm sure your results will arrive soon... It's awful having to wait though isn't it!


----------



## JessyG

Everything is so worrying. I feel i cant relax at all.

I relaxed as soon as my scan was over but the next day was back to worrying. My NT measurement was 1.7mm which she said was normal?


----------



## Missbb2591

Marriedlaydee said:


> Probably why people I know say to not bother getting it done as the numbers just make you worry. 1 in a million and we would probably all still panic!
> 
> On another note...anyone sneezing, bending or turning in bed and getting sharp shooting pains lower stomach??? I did some googling and it sounds like round ligament pain? I'm still hurting now it's really sore. All I did was do some gardening for 20 minutes. Learned my lesson and im now back on the sofa lol :haha:

I get this all the time, sneezing is definitely the worst for it or if I really need a wee :haha: I don't remember it with my girls but it's been a few years!


----------



## London Kiwi

That's perfectly normal (mine was 1.3mm)

A friend had a measurement of 6mm and has just given birth to a totally healthy baby boy! 



JessyG said:


> Everything is so worrying. I feel i cant relax at all.
> 
> I relaxed as soon as my scan was over but the next day was back to worrying. My NT measurement was 1.7mm which she said was normal?


----------



## London Kiwi

Missbb2591 said:


> Marriedlaydee said:
> 
> 
> Probably why people I know say to not bother getting it done as the numbers just make you worry. 1 in a million and we would probably all still panic!
> 
> On another note...anyone sneezing, bending or turning in bed and getting sharp shooting pains lower stomach??? I did some googling and it sounds like round ligament pain? I'm still hurting now it's really sore. All I did was do some gardening for 20 minutes. Learned my lesson and im now back on the sofa lol :haha:
> 
> I get this all the time, sneezing is definitely the worst for it or if I really need a wee :haha: I don't remember it with my girls but it's been a few years!Click to expand...

Haha me too ladies! I find I'm grabbing my stomach and hold it when I sneeze :haha:


----------



## JessyG

I hold my stomach when i sneeze even though it has only hurt me once or twice. I find sometimes just standing up i get under the 'bump' (or podge) twinges.


----------



## Sarahcake

I too get that quite sharp pain when I sneeze, or even sit down too quickly. It's enough to make you jump and wince a bit isn't it!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

JessyG said:


> I hold my stomach when i sneeze even though it has only hurt me once or twice. I find sometimes just standing up i get under the 'bump' (or podge) twinges.

Definitely under the podge here too :haha:


----------



## Soph1986

15 weeks today!!! This pregnancy is going so much quicker than my first. I think having a two year old to distract me helps.


----------



## koj518

JessyG said:


> Everything is so worrying. I feel i cant relax at all.
> 
> I relaxed as soon as my scan was over but the next day was back to worrying. My NT measurement was 1.7mm which she said was normal?

mine was 2mm and i got 1 in 10,000 for downs, 1 in 6700 for Trisomy 13 and 18. apparently anything under 2.5 is normal so you are well under!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I was going to say I think the normal limit is 2.5mm so you are well within that :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

How is everyone?!!!

Into my 13th week and everyone around me is more excited than me. Even though I've seen the baby and it sunk in that it's there and growing...its funny but as each day passes I don't make the association anymore...its sort of like forgetting or not appreciating there's a tiny human in me...sort of doesn't feel real????

I suspected of feeling this way...and toyed with the idea of when the time comes for movement that it will be the pivotal moment in this journey....but I'm also feeling like I still won't really 'feel' this until a lot later...and I'm sort of worried that I'll freak out in that moment of revelation.

I do try looking at stuff we will buy.. but a massive part stops and thinks 'I'm crazy why am I looking at these things.'

I feel like a right weirdo right now when everyone else around me is so excited and aware of me being pregnant. I still just 95% do not make the association! I never imagined I'd have this silly problem I thought it would all be belly cradling and daydreaming. 

Funny how when it happens you don't react emotionally the way you thought! Maybe it's my way of protecting myself from my fears of losing it???


----------



## mandaa1220

It's totally protecting yourself. I catch myself looking at cribs and then backing off, then not thinking about it for days until someone brings it up. It's easy to forget or not think about being pregnant when you feel normal most of the time.


----------



## Jcliff

I know how you feel. I'm having a really hard time connecting/bonding with this pregnancy. It came easier with my first two. I'm not sure why :(


----------



## London Kiwi

You took the words out of my mouth married!
Everyone around me is so excited for us about the baby but I struggle to see the excitement for myself. 
It's still really surreal and as I never had morning sickness or felt anything I struggle to believe there is anything growing in there!
I am just over 15 weeks now and keep thinking maybe when we have our gender scan next week my perception will change. I will be able to say he or she and it may feel more real.
I do want to be excited but it's lacking at the moment.
I think I'm still also a bit worried about telling my work... Need to do that soon!

Anyone else in the UK wide awake because of these crazy storms &#9889;&#65039;&#9889;&#65039;&#9889;&#65039;


----------



## Sarahcake

I know how you feel. I felt the same way with my son up until 20 weeks as until we knew a gender, I just couldn't bond with them. The unknown of what they were stopped that from happening. When I found out he was a boy, I found it much easier because he wasn't just baby, he was Logan, my little boy. Some people manage team yellow amazingly and honestly I'm jealous because I'd love the surprise, but I need to know gender in order to assign name and make it all more real for me. 

I know that probably sounds absolutely batshit insane lol 

Hang in there sweet X


----------



## London Kiwi

You've made me excited to find out the gender now! &#128522; 
One week today X


----------



## koj518

I'm so happy to hear that you are all experiencing similar feelings. I'm currently 14+5 and sometimes still forget that I have a baby inside me. This is my first pregnancy and I'm not sure if this disconnect comes from me not wanting to get my hopes up too high (I struggled from infertility for 5+ years) or maybe it just takes a while for it to sink in. I honestly felt more connected to the baby when I was 4 or 5 weeks.. 

But like some have mentioned, maybe finding out the gender or feeling kicks for the first time will be the first bonding experience for us. 

(PS midwife appt in 1 hour. hoping all's well with the baby..!!!)


----------



## Sarahcake

I really did feel more connected once I knew the sex. Was like things just clicked after that. I'm confident this time round will be the same too. 

Good luck at the midwife Koj, hope all is well :) 

I've had a shite day today. My new boss wasn't aware that I had a new job lined up in the NHS. She asked me today weather I would be coming back after my maternity leave so I broke the news to her then that I'm actually off soon as my DBS is sorted. 

She's gone mental telling me I'm making a "huge f**king mistake" and that I better get on and tell them I'm pregnant (I wanted to wait til my 12 week scan plus I was offered the job and signed all the paperwork before I found out I was) plus telling me I won't get any maternity pay and it'll just be maternity allowance at £124 a week. 

Thing is, my current workplace only pay full pay for 6 weeks and then go to statutory maternity pay at £124 a week anyway. 

It's better for my career prospects after I've had baby to be at the NHS not to mention a boatload more money but I'm so scared about leaving in my current state... She's really frightened me that leaving one job for another is wreckless and ridiculous and I'll be treated poorly. It's scared me even more about telling my new employer too :( 

Anyone have any experience of changing jobs in pregnancy?


----------



## Missbb2591

I originally planned to stay team yellow but I've had a rough time connecting with this pregnancy as it wasn't planned and I feel like I will bond better once I know the baby's name and it's not just it anymore.


----------



## JessyG

I am just too impatient plus i want to sort abd organise what we have. I musy admit i have forgotten i am pregnant quite a few times recently since i have started feeling less grotty.

New symptom today though is really breathless. Cant seem to fill my lungs enough. It is worrying me but i definitely remember it with my DD from the begining so guess its just something i suffer from. Anyone else had a racing heart, pulsating tummy or breathlessness? Am i weird?


----------



## Missbb2591

JessyG said:


> I am just too impatient plus i want to sort abd organise what we have. I musy admit i have forgotten i am pregnant quite a few times recently since i have started feeling less grotty.
> 
> New symptom today though is really breathless. Cant seem to fill my lungs enough. It is worrying me but i definitely remember it with my DD from the begining so guess its just something i suffer from. Anyone else had a racing heart, pulsating tummy or breathlessness? Am i weird?

I get a racing heart occasionally at random times and it makes me feel quite panicky but it only last 5 minutes or so then goes back to normal. I'm definitely more breathless than usual when I go up stairs etc.


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah I might've mentioned this right when we joined the group but not 100% sure...

I've recently changed jobs (I left the NHS and now working in a private healthcare org) I signed the contract before I was pregnant and must've got pregnant literally the day I started.

I am now 15+2 and don't plan to tell my new boss until I'm 18-20 if I can help it! I've been really worried about it but then in a meeting the other day one of the commercial ops team mentioned one of their new starter nurses was pregnant - no one battered an eyelid! So it's made me feel a lot better.

Your current boss is totally bullying you! 
She wants you to stay for selfish reasons (as well as you prob being very good at your job I'm sure :flower:) but it doesn't look good for managers when staff leave, there is a huge cut back on bank and agency staff and maybe there is a a total freeze on recruitment meaning she will need to make do with the team she has.

I would just keep reminding yourself why you looked for a new job in the first place. Chances are its most probably still the reason you need to move on! Everything will work out just fine!!

we can tell our employees together ha! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you lovely, I do remember you saying about that actually all those pages ago!

Without blowing my own trumpet, I'm a senior HCA and I'm good at my job. I'm the most qualified person there at my level, one of the few meds trained, peg trained ect. I'm pretty sure she is just throwing things out there to make me stay but I have massive fears over the unknown and wondering how they are going to react is consuming me tbh. It doesn't look good for her as she's our 5th manager in as many months, staff are leaving left right and center and tbh our latest CQC report is an absolute train wreck. 

I got offered the job in Feb - long before I was pregnant and I'm only now coming to the end of the recruitment process. I'm going to a band 3 position with internal training to band 4. I can't turn that kind of opportunity nor money down. If I stay and do 40 hours per week at my current place, I don't make 50% of what 37.5 hours will bring in at my new place. 

That's really good if they've not batted an eyelid, takes a lot of the stress off you I should imagine. Apparently my friend just had her induction with a lady at the same hospital in going too that is currently 17 weeks pregnant and they've been amazing with her so I'm hoping my ward sister will be the same! 

So much stress though isn't it! I really hope it all works out ok at your place, which I'm sure it will :) thanks lovely, I needed to read that kind of positivity after my day and to vent a bit of mine out. Appreciate it x


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah lovely!! I always look at the HCAs in our organisation and think they have such a fabulous job. What a great opportunity for you, don't turn that down! She's just trying any scare tactic to keep you!

I'm on the service development side of the Organisation but visit some of the London Trusts to make sure our hospital at home service runs smoothly for them. The CQC ratings for all the London sites I visit is "requires improvement" so it just shows the NHS is in dire straits! 

I'm sure they will absolutely understand your situation - you're not the first and won't be the last! And if not, look at the HCA roles with Healthcare at Home - really love working for them.

Unfortunately due to my awful timing of getting pregnant right when I started I won't get a maternity package from HAH so will just get the govt allowance but currently I get a car allowance and I read our policy and they will still give me that when on Mat leave... It's not a lot but Every little bit helps! 

Hope that DBS comes through for you soon lovely!! X


----------



## swampmaiden

Sarah, just wanna agree with kiwi about her take on the situation. No experience in switching jobs while pregnant, nor the health care field but during my career I've learned a lot about both managerial and support roles, and if your manager is already the 5th one in so many months, then you were right to read the writing on the wall back in February and make moves for Your future and Your family! Dont be afraid, just keep moving forward! Your little baby is what makes it all worth it. &#9786;

As babies and pregnancies go, I'm feeling pretty connected with this one, my second... my DD was a bit harder to wrap around so I know how you girls feel .... everyone was so thrilled for her while I kept pretty cautious and reserved nearly the entire time. I even worried about having a baby shower, as if that would jinx the pregnancy! I waited until 32 weeks to have it, I was so paranoid. 

But this pregnancy i somehow feel was meant to be despite the terrible timing of it, so every hour im aware I'm pregnant and what's REALLY been getting me down are other people's reactions to it! My in laws were just polite about it but not gushing, with maybe even a tint of disapproval as if we're being irresponsible by having another ( the kids will be 3 years apart, and Im 35 been married to their son 5 years already so please i think we can make our own decisions) plus besides them, some of my own family, not all of them thankfully, act as if being pregnant doesn't change me at all and expect me to still be doing everything for them. Grrr! 

I want to be lying on couch with ice water & my phone, not busting my ass taking care of other grown adults... so yeah I guess what I'm getting is Im feeling really good and connected to this pregnancy unlike my first, but people are treating me completely different than they did for my first... I wish I had that treatment now again lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Swampmaiden get on that couch with your Ice water and phone!! Chill out and relax :)
Sounds like you're having a right time of it. 
Certainly not your responsibility looking after grown adults!
Get on that couch!!


----------



## London Kiwi

On another note... I decided to give my Doppler a go tonight.
I bought it when I was about 8weeks and knew I wouldn't be able to hear the heartbeat, says on the box from 14 weeks (but you always try anyway :haha:) 

Tonight I thought well I'm just over 15 weeks so maybe. And there it was! Was so nice to hear it after so long of only being able to hear my own heartbeat, very distinctive from my own, was great to finally hear it! 

It actually made me feel a bit excited which is good because I've been lacking that feeling. 

And strangely as soon as I heard it i instantly thought that's a boy -
So we shall see! Husband is still convinced it's a girl... No changing his mind!


----------



## swampmaiden

LOL kiwi! Totally parked on the couch! After I made dinner, my sister was over and she actually helped my husband with dishes and she vacuumed so I'm feeling a bit better, but I admit I did have to bust out a bit of lecturing to get them to understand!

Hearing the baby heartbeat is always so awesome, I get to hear mine next on Monday for my "12 week" appointment when I'll be more like 13.5 weeks

Im already feeling a definite hard lump in my lower belly, especially when i bend over its like I'm bending around something solid in there. I can't wait for kicks, just afew more weeks away from that! 

So do you think its a boy because the heartbeats are a certain rate? I think our gut feelings about gender are usually spot on, Ill wager with you about a boy! I have a feeling I'm having another girl but we'll see


----------



## London Kiwi

Lovely that they helped you out around the house... My husband was surprisingly helpful last night - he can be a little lazy at times!!

I don't know what it was, the minute I heard it I instantly thought "Boy" but I've always thought I'd have a girl and my husband won't change his mind, he's set on girl. We had my neice staying from New Zealand a couple of weeks ago and she was an absolute terror and he thinks we are getting one of those haha.

Scan is in 6 days so we will know for sure then! 

You're thinking another girl? Will you get a gender scan to find out or wait for a surprise?


----------



## London Kiwi

Just to add to your comment about the heart rate.... My acupuncturist did the pulse test on me twice and both times said he thinks it's a girl.
He did say he's been wrong before, including both times he had kids haha. But generally he's about 80% correct seemingly!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I lau down at night and keep giving myself a gentle prod to see of I can feel a lump...always disappointed that I don't! Next time I'm not in a room with someone I'll have a go while standing up haha. Not sure if gravity makes a difference!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks ladies, I'm in a more positive mood today. Spoken to a colleague/friend who has also just handed in her notice at work and our boss has flat out refused to provide a reference so she's pretty much just throwing her toys out of the pram at this point I think. Luckily my friends new place is actually aware of our manager and how she can be so she's accepted my friend without a management reference and just colleague references. 

I'm not giving up this opportunity and I feel much clearer about that today, thanks so much for your input :) 

Scan tommorrow, eek! Getting nervous now, I know all is ok though...I just... Know it is oddly enough. 

Oooo ive never seen the gender/heartbeat correlation before. I think the old wives tales and things are fun, but I'm not sure how much I would trust their predictions haha


----------



## London Kiwi

Apparently if your left wrist has a faster pulse = boy
Right wrist = girl
So he tells me!

Oh yay! You're scan is tomorrow. Good luck hun!


----------



## swampmaiden

I'm only thinking another girl because this pregnancy is so similar to my last one except the symptoms just a bit intenser... I haven't had a heartrate measured yet but I heard if its over 150 bpm its a boy and under then a girl, or vice versa lol

Im definitely finding out gender, mainly I know what clothes to keep or not from my daughter. We are moving in a few months and i plan to get rid of a LOT of stuff! 

Sarah, good luck on scan tomorrow! 

Marriedlaydee, try laying down on your stomach if you can, I can feel the hard lump that way much easier than standing or bending over


----------



## annio84

Sarah, I'm a nurse in the NHS and yes your boss is probably right about mat allowance. You need to have worked at your job for like a week before falling pregnant to get amp. That said I doubt you'll have any other problem starting pregnant. We've had a few people do it on my ward in the last year. It hasn't been a problem for any of them.


----------



## Sarahcake

Annio, thank you that's really helpful. I wasn't expecting to get maternity pay but I know I'm entitled to maternity allowance from the job center as I've been working for the past 20 weeks so that's ok. My maternity pay at my current place is only 6 weeks full then statutory maternity pay anyway so I'm not missing much. Especially as I'm part time and my full pay isn't much more than mat allowance anyway! Thank you for helping out my mind at ease about how I'll be treated though :)

And thank you for the well wishes about tommorrow ladies. Very excited now! :D


----------



## London Kiwi

Post a pic Sarah! Good luck Hun x


----------



## koj518

Sarahcake - good luck tomorrow!! I look forward to your scan pics :D


----------



## Sarahcake

<3 thank you! Can't wait to post a picture! 12 weeks today, it feels like it's been a real slog to get here too haha


----------



## Wills_2

Hey ladies, 

Just having a quick catch up before heading off for a weekend away with my hubby and DD.

Sarah, on my first DD I was offered a job on the Friday and was given the weekend to think about it...well that Sunday I found out I was pregnant! I rang them on the Monday and told them I would have liked to have accepted the job but that I had found out I was pregnant and so assumed that they would retract the offer - well they didn't! So I went along and started and everyone was fabulous and didn't bat an eyelid when I found out I was already 12 weeks! I ended up on stat mat pay which was then around £154 per week... a lot less than my salary but I coped well enough. So I guess what I'm saying is go for it and tell your old boss to do one!!!
Also looking forward to your scan pic!

In terms of everyone mentioning being disconnected...I feel the same. My MS has gone and apart from my swollen stomach I have no other symptoms. I thought I felt the baby move when I was led down the other night but it could have also been wind!! Only way I seem to satisfy myself that I really am pregnant is by getting my doppler out but even then sometimes baby hides and I'm panicking. I've got my 20week scan on 31st Aug and also my consultant appointment on 15th August so a lot more will soon be happening which I'm hoping will help. Also thinking of booking a private gender scan as 20 week one says DD can only come in at the end and so my hubby would miss the actual scan. (we promised DD she could be with us when we found out gender so I think private scan will make it more enjoyable for her too).


Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## JessyG

Tell me i am crazy girls. Can you feel movement at 13 weeks. I feel like i am going mad but i feel wriggling very very low down. Is it most likely to be muscles/organs moving or gas (yuck!) 2nd baby but i am a bit chubbier than i was with her. 

I wish i felt proper movements already!


----------



## Daisies11

Jessy I don't think you're crazy at all. I first felt what I thought was baby at 13 weeks 3 days and since then I've felt something most days, and I'm now convinced it is the baby, and that what I felt then was also baby.

I've heard a lot of people say they felt 2nd and subsequent babies earlier than their first babies as you know what you're feeling for.

Seems totally possible to me that it is baby, if position and everything is just right then seems right to me that you could feel them.


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you wills :) I'm seeing a lot more positive experiences than negative right now so that's really helpful. 

I've had my scan today, one very very wiggly happy baby. Did not want to start still at all for the neck measurement but we got there eventually! Was 1.2mm and overall I'm at a 1:18000 risk factor so we're all good here. 

I've gained back 4 days so I'm now due January 29th so I've sneaked back in to jan... By the skin of my teeth!

I'll pop a picture up later on as apparently the picture I have on my phone is too large.


----------



## annio84

I'm certain I've been feeling baby move this last week and I was wondering even before that.


----------



## koj518

I thought I felt something last week as well! but haven't felt anything since then so it was probably gas.. haha!!

Sarah - congrats!!! can't wait to see your wiggly baby!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hopefully this will work haha!
 



Attached Files:







Scan 2.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi little babe!


----------



## JessyG

Hello baby!


----------



## Sarahcake

Seeing them today has just shifted things in my mind a bit, feeling a lot more connected now. That scan was far better than any I had with my son, they really took their time over it and the machinery itself was far superior so we could see so much. Can't wait to book our gender scan now :D


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Congrats Sarah! I'm so anxious to see our bubs again too...i just want him or her here asap!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Congrats Aussie seen you're 17 weeks today! Wow I can't believe it!!!


----------



## gemmy

We had a 12 week scan last Tuesday. All well and date stayed 26th January. Gender scan booked for 12th Sept. Feeling more excited now. Nausea is lingering though and tiredness, I'm ready for the 2nd trimester "bloom"!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0462.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissMiki

Had my 12 week scan on 10th July which put me to 13 weeks and changed my due date to 15th January instead of the 21st :)

Downs Syndrome risk was 1:14,000 (1.00mm NT)
Trisomy risk was 1:50,000

Everyone is saying he/she looks long!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170710_201338_290.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## London Kiwi

Loving all the scans ladies! &#128156;

Only a few days till our gender scan. Can't wait till Weds!


----------



## koj518

Wow!!! So many adorable scans!! Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww check out all these cute scans <3 lovely!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So finally here is my haul from the Emma's Diary Mum to Be and Baby to Bump gift bags!

I still have a third gift bag to get but I was rushing out the door and the printer took too long!

I picked these up from Boots was very easy and fun to get stuff for free!!!

Anyone else snapped these up yet???
 



Attached Files:







20170722_131545-747x1328.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sarahcake

Oooo I love a good freebie!! 

I have the bounty first stage pack to go and collect but I've not gotten the others, I'm going to look into them! Nappies and wipes are a fair decent freebie!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

The bounty one has run out here not been in stock for 4 weeks now. &#9785; 

Emma's Diary also have an app so easy to download the vouchers and take to either Argos or Boots!


----------



## Sarahcake

I have an Argos and a boots within 10 mins of me in the car, I think I'll nip in them on the way back from work on Monday :D tommorrow I plan on doing absolutely nothing haha!


----------



## London Kiwi

I went to Boots last week and got the first two packs but they had run out of the 3rd one... Might pop back tomorrow.
It's nice to get a little freebie!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hey again ladies I need some advise.

So since yesterday I've been getting these searing pains in my left breast. Very sharp pains literally come and go in half a second but today it's very frequent.

I'm entirely aware this is normal part of pregnancy and growing pains etc...but it's deeply frustrating and bugging me to death as it's a sharp jolt and I'm about ready to have a hormonal rage about it lol.

I don't want to see a doctor about it. I know exactly what they will say. My next midwife appointment is in two weeks time :(

Sharp pains where it could be round ligament pain are bugging me too. I just need a winge I think :( lol. Why so sharp...its making me miserable and can't do much except lay down and feel sorry for myself!


----------



## impatient1

Great scans ladies!


----------



## Sarahcake

I've not had the sharp pains in my breast but I have had them in my abdomen. Sitting down too hard on the sofa has been the main culprit or coughing equally as bad and that's enough to make me jump back up again as it's so sharp and severe. It goes as quick as it comes but still, not fun. 

My chest is just painful all over to be honest. It's a kind of burning pain sometimes like a mastitis kind of deal and it's awful. 

So many horrid pregnancy symptoms, I know it's such a special time, I'm eternally thankful to have the opportunity to be pregnant but god it is not fun at all. 

I hope the sharp pains bugger off fast for you x


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I hope so....obviously if it's still hanging about in two weeks I'll mention it to the midwife but I'm sure it's one of those things that calms down...and makes way for another annoying growing pain lol.

So relieved that nausea has ended! Officially 5 days without it so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## koj518

married - I've had a few instances of sharp main in my breasts, but for me it goes away rather quickly. Are you able to just call your clinic and ask for advice instead of making a doctor's appointment? 

afm - I had really bad diarrhea for 4 days straight :( I contacted my clinic and they said just keep hydrated but I am worried sick about whether my baby is still OK or not.. I literally just had my midwife appointment so my next appointment isn't for another 4 weeks :( this sucks!! maybe I just need to invest in a dopler...


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi Koj,
Hope you're feeling better.
I've got a Doppler... I think it's a small price to pay to hear the heartbeat in between appointments.
I only located the heartbeat at 15 weeks, baby was hiding but it is a pretty amazing sound! 
I definitely recommend getting one :)


----------



## Missbb2591

Random post but we found out on Saturday that we are having a boy :blue:


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh that's lovely Missbb!

I was actually going to post today and ask if anyone had found out the gender yet.

We find out on Weds, can't wait &#128153;&#128151;


----------



## Soph1986

We also find out Wednesday :)


----------



## koj518

london - I caved and ordered one on Amazon yesterday. Unfortunately, they don't ship until Friday :( so much for Prime!!


----------



## London Kiwi

I think we had our last scans on the same day Soph! &#128522; Ours isn't until 7.45 in the evening which is good because I'm working out of London that day.

Ah no Koj!! Prime.. Next day delivery hmmm
But on a good note - it's on the way! Exciting. I bought some extra gel as with the Angel sounds Doppler I bought you just get a small tube. I've heard people say they use baby oil also


----------



## Sarahcake

I used aloe Vera gel with my Doppler as recommended by the midwife and it worked really well, was cheaper than proper ultrasound jelly too! 

Lovely congrats on team blue Missbb! I've a feeling ill be joining you there for the second time :) ooo so close for everyone to find out now too! Im so excited for you all


----------



## Missbb2591

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Jcliff

We found out today we are having another little boy! Works out perfect cuz we don't need to move any bedrooms!


----------



## Missbb2591

Jcliff said:


> We found out today we are having another little boy! Works out perfect cuz we don't need to move any bedrooms!

Congrats :blue:


----------



## swampmaiden

Genders already! Yay on another boy, jcliff!

I just had my 12 week appt today, no u/s but got the heartbeat at 157bpm, so I'm very happy! I don't get to find out gender until end of August :(

Also, anybody know what happened to pink monki? She hasn't checked in for weeks and she's the OP for this group


----------



## London Kiwi

Congrats Jcliff ! &#55357;&#56473; Sounds like that's worked out perfect for you logistics wise!

We find out the gender tomorrow evening &#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56473; baby number one for us so we have no preference (well my husband would probably prefer a boy) excited!

Yeah it's been a long while since we heard from Pink... Hope all is ok! 

Bought a pram / car seat bundle yesterday. I wasn't planning to buy anything till around 20 weeks maybe but I saw a great Mamas and Papas deal that was £669 down from £1200 so decided to bite the bullet and get it!


----------



## JessyG

Was it on the bounty offers kiwi?


----------



## London Kiwi

JessyG said:


> Was it on the bounty offers kiwi?

Hey Jessy, it was on the Emmas Diary website in the offers section.
I clicked on the link and it took me to the Precious little one website

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...as-urbo-6-piece-maxi-cosi-bundle-black-black/

I looked on Mamas and Papas and the pushchair alone is £649 so this is a great bargain. Only on offer for a couple more days.


----------



## JessyG

Oh i like that kiwi. I thought you meant the armadillo flip thats also on precious little one. I think i am going for the cybex balios m. Everytime i look elsewhere i always come back to this one!


----------



## JessyG

This one. Good deal if anyone is looking! 

www.preciouslittleone.com/product-i...-flip-xt-8-piece-maxi-cosi-bundle-deep-ocean/


----------



## London Kiwi

Love that colour also Jessy!


----------



## JessyG

I really want a black frame this time and most likely a black pushchair so i can get a custom liner and footmuff depending on if its a boy or a girl although i love one i saw which was just white and gray elephants! Cant stop myself looking!


----------



## Sarahcake

Both of those pram are lovely. You got a good deal on yours too Kiwi. 

I really ought to start looking but I just don't have that urgency to go out any buy anything yet... No idea why as last time at 9 weeks I had bought my pram and all sorts.


----------



## JessyG

I dont plan to buy yet either i just cant help online window shopping. If i see my pushchair on offer ill get it. I already have the cybex m carrycot so its not like i can really change my mind but i love it anyway just waiting for the right price. We actually need to buy wardrobes atm they are more of an urgency!


----------



## AussieBub

Been too long since i updated on here but i am over the moon to reveal that we're having a BOY!!! Had my gender scan on Saturday and got to see my son; Flynn wriggling around happily. I'm so in love with him.


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh Aussie congrats! Welcome to team blue :D one of each no, how lovely!


----------



## JessyG

Congrats on baby flynn!!! X


----------



## koj518

Congrats on baby Flynn :) Great name and lovely scan!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Awesome Aussie.
Hey Flynn!! I love that name &#128153;


----------



## Sarahcake

Flynn is one of my favourite names for sure! Lovely choice x


----------



## Soph1986

Congrats everyone who has found out gender :) . Is that all boys we have so far? I'm so nervous they won't find a heartbeat tommorow. I also really want a girl now which I know is terrible, but we already have one boy and I think this will be our last baby. Obviously them being healthy is the most important thing but I think I'll be slightly disappointed if it's a boy. The feeling definitely won't last long and it would be lovely for DS to have a brother, but selfishly I have a preference.


----------



## Daisies11

swampmaiden said:


> Genders already! Yay on another boy, jcliff!
> 
> I just had my 12 week appt today, no u/s but got the heartbeat at 157bpm, so I'm very happy! I don't get to find out gender until end of August :(
> 
> Also, anybody know what happened to pink monki? She hasn't checked in for weeks and she's the OP for this group

Pink is still active on the Facebook group but think she's been staying away from BB. Did you need her for something? I could post on the Facebook group if you're not in there?

Loving all the baby purchases and the scans! Flynn is a lovely name.


----------



## swampmaiden

Daisies, no Im not on FB group but Im mainly asking because Im also still not included on front page of due dates. If she plans on staying off BnB then we can always get an admin to make another active member in charge of this group, because now with genders coming out, someone also needs to add team blue or pink to front page too.
That'd be great to message her on FB to let her know all this. Thanks!


----------



## mandaa1220

I updated on Facebook, but not in here that we found out a week ago that we've got a sweet little lady cooking :) were so thrilled!


----------



## Sarahcake

I wasn't even aware that there was a Facebook group. I'm glad all is well with her but I do however agree that she should really come and update to include the members who are here most days contributing to this thread or pass it on to someone who is around more. I mean no disrespect with that, it's just not fair that not everyone is included.


----------



## mandaa1220

Everyone was invited to the Facebook group. Somewhere in here is where it was discussed. No one is being left out at all. I'll mention that people are asking her to come back in and either update or maybe an admin can change the OP.


----------



## mandaa1220

She's not planning to return currently due to personal reasons. Someone should contact an admin to have the OP changed or we can start a new thread.


----------



## pinkmonki

Apologies ladies. I didn't mean to upset anyone. 

It's coming up to the anniversary of my daughter being born sleeping and being here is raw as hell for me. Feel free to have admin change the powers of the group. It would be better passed to someone who can meet your needs. 

The Facebook group was never exclusionary. I added the link several times within the thread.


----------



## koj518

sending big hugs Pink!! :hugs: take all the time you need!!!!


----------



## Soph1986

pinkmonki said:


> Apologies ladies. I didn't mean to upset anyone.
> 
> It's coming up to the anniversary of my daughter being born sleeping and being here is raw as hell for me. Feel free to have admin change the powers of the group. It would be better passed to someone who can meet your needs.
> 
> The Facebook group was never exclusionary. I added the link several times within the thread.

:hugs: . So sorry x


----------



## London Kiwi

Soph1986 said:


> Congrats everyone who has found out gender :) . Is that all boys we have so far? I'm so nervous they won't find a heartbeat tommorow. I also really want a girl now which I know is terrible, but we already have one boy and I think this will be our last baby. Obviously them being healthy is the most important thing but I think I'll be slightly disappointed if it's a boy. The feeling definitely won't last long and it would be lovely for DS to have a brother, but selfishly I have a preference.

Good luck for tomorrow Soph... What time is your appt? Mine isn't until 7.45pm. I've heard the heartbeat on the Doppler last week but still a little nervous for tomorrow - always something to worry about.
I have no preference for the gender as this is our first. We are thinking girl well my husband def thinks girl, all the old wives tales point to boy - so we shall see what tomorrow brings!

Pink. Sending you hugs :hugs: missing you on this page!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh pink im so sorry. Also think it's a little silly for people to be moaning that they're names arent on the front page. .I'm mean seriously it's not the end of the world! Let Pink have her thread when she's ready she will be back. I don't need some silly front page to validate me being here.

Please no one take offense to that, I don't want to start a thing here but felt it necessary to point out the comments are a little unfair and silly.

Take care of yourself Pink, the forum is here for you when you need us, if you need our help or want to pass on a thread then that's totally up to you as we all have a life outside these screens and I understand we all flock back when we need it the most.

I've missed you by the way! <3


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Back on the subject of pregnancies and our growing babies....i swear mine deliberately woke me up 6 times last night....6 times!!!! Is this supposed to be some sort of practise for the reality of having a baby? I could cry it was so deeply frustrating to have such broken sleep lol!


----------



## Soph1986

London Kiwi said:


> Soph1986 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats everyone who has found out gender :) . Is that all boys we have so far? I'm so nervous they won't find a heartbeat tommorow. I also really want a girl now which I know is terrible, but we already have one boy and I think this will be our last baby. Obviously them being healthy is the most important thing but I think I'll be slightly disappointed if it's a boy. The feeling definitely won't last long and it would be lovely for DS to have a brother, but selfishly I have a preference.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Soph... What time is your appt? Mine isn't until 7.45pm. I've heard the heartbeat on the Doppler last week but still a little nervous for tomorrow - always something to worry about.
> I have no preference for the gender as this is our first. We are thinking girl well my husband def thinks girl, all the old wives tales point to boy - so we shall see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> Pink. Sending you hugs :hugs: missing you on this page!Click to expand...

It's at 12 so really soon!!! I always feel sick before a scan. :dohh: 

Good luck to you too :) . Update us when you can!


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww hun I'm sure there is a healthy baby in there! Hoping you get the little girl you want.
I shall check on my lunch break! 

Yeah mine isn't until tonight, which seems forever away but I'm away for work today so hopefully the day will go quickly!


----------



## Soph1986

Marriedlaydee said:


> Oh pink im so sorry. Also think it's a little silly for people to be moaning that they're names arent on the front page. .I'm mean seriously it's not the end of the world! Let Pink have her thread when she's ready she will be back. I don't need some silly front page to validate me being here.
> 
> Please no one take offense to that, I don't want to start a thing here but felt it necessary to point out the comments are a little unfair and silly.
> 
> Take care of yourself Pink, the forum is here for you when you need us, if you need our help or want to pass on a thread then that's totally up to you as we all have a life outside these screens and I understand we all flock back when we need it the most.
> 
> I've missed you by the way! <3


Right I was staying out until now but your comments are uncalled for. The person mentioning the front page had no idea the reasons and I'm sure they woiodbt have said anything if they did. It was a perfectly reasonable request and no harm was meant by it. No need for you to come and tell them off after. I do realise I have now done the same thing to you but hate petty nonsense-we are all adults. 

Anyways think we should all move on!


----------



## Sarahcake

I, in no way, meant any offence at all with what I said and I truly wish pink well, especially at this shite time. 

But it's bothering some people them not being on there and that's not about validation or anything else, it's just about wanting to be included and that's fair. People weren't to know that she is having such a rough time right now. I don't think anyones comments were unfair at all. 

That being said, let it go now, I refuse to argue about this, I like you all and it's silly to argue about such a matter. 

Best of luck to you ladies having gender scans today! I cannot believe people are finding out already, I feel so far behind you all! I think I'm going to be the last to find out arnt I!


----------



## Soph1986

London Kiwi said:


> Aww hun I'm sure there is a healthy baby in there! Hoping you get the little girl you want.
> I shall check on my lunch break!
> 
> Yeah mine isn't until tonight, which seems forever away but I'm away for work today so hopefully the day will go quickly!

Everything looks completely healthy and it's another boy!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh another boy! Wow lots of team blue happening here! Congratulations lovely. Glad all is well x


----------



## London Kiwi

Congrats Soph! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;

Delighted to hear that all is well with your baby boy!

I wonder if I'm joining team blue or pink! Roll on 7.45pm!


----------



## koj518

so many gender scans!!! Congrats to all!! Mine won't be for another 3 weeks (can we fast forward please!?) 

Soph - I totally understand the nerves before scans!! I had a really bad bout of diarrhea last week and I am terrified of my next scan...!!!! I hope the little one is still doing OK in there just like yours!! Congrats on your baby boy!!!!


----------



## Soph1986

Hopefully I'll be more relaxed at my 20 week scan now! The lady was lovely and did all the measurements to reassure me all was OK. I don't think we ever fully relax until baby is here though! We are all so close to half way now :)

I am guessing girl for you *londonkiwi*


----------



## London Kiwi

Soph1986 said:


> Hopefully I'll be more relaxed at my 20 week scan now! The lady was lovely and did all the measurements to reassure me all was OK. I don't think we ever fully relax until baby is here though! We are all so close to half way now :)
> 
> I am guessing girl for you *londonkiwi*

My husband is convinced a girl... We shall see!
I've been working in the midlands today so making the journey back to London now then off to my scan. Shall let you all know! X


----------



## JessyG

Our gender scan isnt until 12th. Convinced its a girl so will be surprised if it turns out to be a boy. Either way i will be one happy mama if everything is ok. X


----------



## Daisies11

Congrats Soph! How old is your little boy? Does he understand he's getting a brother? Glad to hear bubs is all good.

Good luck for yours Kiwi! And Jessy, it'll fly by to the 12th. These weeks are passing so quickly!


----------



## koj518

Jessy - Mine's not til 16th and I'm also convinced mine's a girl!! was your guess correct for your first?


----------



## Soph1986

Daisies11 said:


> Congrats Soph! How old is your little boy? Does he understand he's getting a brother? Glad to hear bubs is all good.
> 
> Good luck for yours Kiwi! And Jessy, it'll fly by to the 12th. These weeks are passing so quickly!

 He turned two last month, so doesn't understand what's happening yet! He did enjoy hearing the babies heartbeat today which was lovely &#128522;.


----------



## JessyG

Yeah we knew instantly she was a girl. My OHs brother has two girls so for some reason i cant shift the thought that this little one is a girl too. I dont care either way but will be pleasantly surprised if its a boy. 

I am due 24th Jan so i feel like i am soo behind everyone haha. Anomly scan is at 19 weeks and thats 5 weeks away. 

First tri i felt went quite quickly but can see this one dragging massively!


----------



## Sarahcake

Same boat as me, Jessy! I'm not die til the 29th and everything seems so far away. My anomaly scan isn't until SEP 13th which is soooo far away. Will be booking our gender scan for 3 weeks time but that still feels like an age away! 

I'm so impatient.


----------



## Wills_2

congrats to all those with the gender scans...def seems like we have too many team blues so maybe we'll have a bout of team pinks soon!! 

London - maybe you'll be kicking off a team pink wave lol

I'm nearly 16 weeks and don't have my 20 week scan until 31st Aug where i'll be nearly 21 weeks...really tempted to book a gender scan for next week but am worried its wasting money as its so early...whats everyones thoughts...can you see clearly by 16/17 weeks?

I've also found my pram...wasn't even looking but have decided on this

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...-vento-black-3-in-1-travel-system-denim-grey/

which I absolutely love but am waiting until my 20 week scan before purchasing. Am also paying an extra £50 and upgrading to a maxi cosy car seat. Its really the only thing I'll be purchasing new except for bottles and feeding stuff as I have everything else from dd.


----------



## Soph1986

Wills_2 said:


> congrats to all those with the gender scans...def seems like we have too many team blues so maybe we'll have a bout of team pinks soon!!
> 
> London - maybe you'll be kicking off a team pink wave lol
> 
> I'm nearly 16 weeks and don't have my 20 week scan until 31st Aug where i'll be nearly 21 weeks...really tempted to book a gender scan for next week but am worried its wasting money as its so early...whats everyones thoughts...can you see clearly by 16/17 weeks?
> 
> I've also found my pram...wasn't even looking but have decided on this
> 
> https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...-vento-black-3-in-1-travel-system-denim-grey/
> 
> which I absolutely love but am waiting until my 20 week scan before purchasing. Am also paying an extra £50 and upgrading to a maxi cosy car seat. Its really the only thing I'll be purchasing new except for bottles and feeding stuff as I have everything else from dd.

I'm only 16 +1 today and she saw that he was a boy straight away. I think form 16 weeks they can usually tell.


----------



## Wills_2

thanks Soph...I might take a peek at scan appointments then lol


----------



## JessyG

I am hoping so wills. Ours is at 16 weeks 2 days. 

Also my anomoly scan is 31st August! But not until 4pm. Boo!

Love the pram too! Good deal.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Wow lush pram Wills!! I wish we could afford one that price as they're the best but our budget is set at top end of £300 as we are first time parents we are bound to buy loads of other bits and get a lot wrong lol!


----------



## Sarahcake

That pram is very nice and that's a lot for the money to be honest so good deal :D 

Married, £300 will get you a decent pram/travel system :) I'd advise looking at local shops rather than chain stores if that makes sense. Like I have a place called stroll on baby in my town and it's opposite a toys r us/ babies r us. 

In babies r us there were loads of really beautiful prams that we really liked but we thought we will go along the road to look at the independent store. 

The pram we liked (I forget the name now) was £550 for the set. 

In the independent place, the same pram set, cot, cot mattress, cot bedding, Moses basket and car seat was £500!! Absolute bargain. Were going back to take another look after we know the sex. 

Long story short, make sure you check your local independent shops as you can get some really good deals and your £300 will get you a lot :) x


----------



## JessyG

An uberchild pram is a nice set for less than 300 marriedlaydee. Comes with car seat and carry cot and i think you can even buy an iso fix base for the car seat (i find the base a lifesaver!) They have some really cute designs too.

://uberchild.com/uberchild-evo.html?___store=uk&amp;gclid=EAIaIQobChMIr_juyN-n1QIVxbftCh2DvgaxEAAYASAAEgJvuvD_BwE


----------



## Wills_2

Thanks for the pram likes ladies :kiss:...as soon as I saw it I knew it was the one for me. TBH I do think its a lot of money and the isofix base is an extra £150 on top of the link price but this time I'm fortunate that I still have nearly everything from DD so all I'm buying new is the pram, a new moses basket mattress and feeding stuff. I have a lot of gender neutral clothes from DD that I can re-use and a lot of other clothes if its another girl (which I'm convinced it is!) plus a jumperoo, mamas and papas cotbed and stuff like that.

Married - on my DD I bought a Graco Quattro deluxe pram in denim grey and black and infact still have it which I'll use around our farm or when out walking our dog. It was around £350 when I had DD nearly 6 years ago and it was amazing. I've just looked online and there's a slightly updated model to the one I had for a bargain price as per the link...

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...ONoFizb9glRjwrHoFeM_0S005ELpYJKMaAn3sEALw_wcB

they also have the seat base which again looks a really good price, think mine was £75. Definitely worth a look and I can honestly recommend it. I only changed it for a stroller when DD was about 2 so it had plenty of use :haha:

I also second Sarah's post about the local independent retailers...mine was from a really little shop called Top Image in my local town centre and they were really helpful and after paying a deposit I just paid a few £ each week rather than a huge lump sum. helps when you have everything else to buy too. i'd also recommend joining the Babies R Us club as I had loads of vouchers and money off coupons for things like bottle sets, swing seat....every little helps!


----------



## Wills_2

JessyG said:


> I am hoping so wills. Ours is at 16 weeks 2 days.
> 
> Also my anomoly scan is 31st August! But not until 4pm. Boo!
> 
> Love the pram too! Good deal.

ahh...scan buddies!! Luckily mine is at 9:30am so I don't have to wait too long but I've just been looking at a private gender scan and for £80 can have a scan, 6 pics, 10 minute video, find out gender, hear the HB and have a verbal pregnancy report so am seriously considering it. Am thinking for 12th August as I'll be approaching 18 weeks so they should def be able to see what it is!


----------



## London Kiwi

Well we are having a....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## koj518

your instinct was right!!!!!! Congrats on your baby girl, London!!!!


----------



## Soph1986

London Kiwi said:


> Well we are having a....

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Wills_2

congratulations London :pink::pink:


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo you were correct!! Congrats lovely :D


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks Ladies! &#128151;

My husband took the news surprisingly well haha. He's totally going to spoil her! 

I feel really excited now. I wasn't feeling that excited but now I know the gender it feels totally different.

I have my 16 week appointment at the hospital today (all happening this week!) so I shall let you know how all that goes also X


----------



## Sarahcake

I can definitely agree there. I have this disconnected feeling still, I've seen baby on the screen and that was absolutely amazing don't get me wrong but I'm just not feeling that close to my pregnancy. I'm so busy with work, my son, my partner ect that I've just not had a chance to really sit and think about my incoming baby. 

I had this last time too, and it wasn't until I found out his gender that I was a lot more connected. As I've said before, it wasn't just baby then, it was my son, Logan. 3 more weeks and I can find out and hopefully it will all fall into place like it did last time for me. 

It is all going on for you isn't it! Hope your appointment goes well :)


----------



## London Kiwi

I'm sure that connection will happen soon Sarah! 
Are you thinking boy or girl? 

Be interesting to see if they listen to the heartbeat as I remember Aussie saying they didn't at her 16 week scan. They told me that was the primary reason I was going to the appointment so we shall see!

Then it's only 4 weeks today until my 20 week scan!


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm thinking boy personally, but everyone else in my life seems to be convinced it's a girl. I put up a gender opinion threat and it's 50/50 at the moment! 

My 16 week appointment is solely for the heartbeat. But yes they did tell Aussie that they wouldn't didn't they which is bizzare. I can't see why they wouldn't with you thought if they have told you that's the reason your in :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Only a couple of weeks till you find out!! &#128153;&#128151;
yep I'll report in after the appointment and let you know what they did / said :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Just back from my 16 week appointment at the hospital.
They did the usual: urine tests, blood pressure etc. They went through the results of my booking bloods (everything normal) and They felt my belly and said the baby feels like a normal size and listened to the heartbeat (bang in the middle of normal at 140 beats per min).

Have my 20 week scan in 4 weeks and while I was there they also booked me in for a scan at 32 weeks to see how the baby is growing. 

So all in all - everything seemed normal which is great!


----------



## koj518

sarah - my friend got a gender scan at 16 weeks and they immediately knew it was a boy!!! I think boys are more conclusive than girls though so i think they just want to wait the few extra weeks just to make sure!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Awesome, really pleased all is well :D and yay on the growth scan. I've got one too for 32 weeks :) 

So they did listen to the heartbeat then, such an amazing sound and 140bpm is great!


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarahcake said:


> Awesome, really pleased all is well :D and yay on the growth scan. I've got one too for 32 weeks :)
> 
> So they did listen to the heartbeat then, such an amazing sound and 140bpm is great!

Yeah they sure did! She was hiding for a little while but then co operated so we heard her little heartbeat.


----------



## Daisies11

I'm jealous, no planned growth scan for me!

I had my 16 week appointment today too. All good and it was brilliant to hear baby's heartbeat. And he/she kept kicking too, they clearly weren't happy that they were being poked and prodded.

Glad yours went well too London and congrats on your little girl!

On listening to the heartbeat she said NICE guidelines now are to not listen at 16weeks because of the difficulty finding it so early. Sounds like lots of midwives do, but if they were to then be unable to find it and have to refer you to hospital to get checked then they'll say that you asked for them to try to listen, not that they offered.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Daisies thats good to know...so I guess advice is to ask to hear it?! If I didn't know this I'd have probably just asked 'do we get to hear it' and then not push it to say i'd like to! And I really would! The time between scans is very long and looking forward to hearing the heartbeat is a nice break in the middle of that time! <3


----------



## Daisies11

That's pretty much the vibe I got from her. She asked me if I'd like to and then explained all the above. If it's not offered I'd ask if they can try and explain you know it's early but you'd really like to have a go and see if you can hear it.

It was so nice to hear it's little heart going and having a nice old kick around too! Hope they have a listen when you go Married.


----------



## London Kiwi

Glad your appointment went well Daisies! &#128156;
Are you keeping the sex a surprise? 

That's really interesting about the heartbeat at 16 weeks.
My appointment was actually at a hospital today with a consultant not the midwife. I wondered if my husband needed to take time off work to attend with me so I called them about a month ago to ask what the appointment was for and they said that it was to listen to the heartbeat. So maybe it's not filtered out to my hospital yet as they def still do it there.
I totally understand their concern though. My baby was hiding for a minute or two but then she found her. Can probably be quite worrying for some people.


----------



## Daisies11

Yes London, we're keeping it a surprise. If I can keep my resolve and not cave! We found out with ds and I think this will be our last baby so I want to have the experience of it being a surprise.

Maybe at hospital it's not such an issue for them to check heartbeat since you're already in the right place for them to do a scan if need be.

I agree with you on understanding why that approach would be taken though. When she checked for mine it took her longer than I would have like to find it. It probably wasn't long at all, but it felt it, so given that it's not really telling them anything since a heartbeat is just at that point in time I can see why on balance it may be suggested not to do it.

Glad she did though!


----------



## London Kiwi

I envy your ability to keep the sex a surprise!
My husband was so convinced the baby was a girl and was desperate to know so we had to find out.
Maybe for our second we will have a surprise... But not sure he would cope haha


----------



## Sarahcake

I also envy your ability to keep it a secret! I would love the surprise, I can imagine its one of the most amazing moments but I'm just too impatient and I need to feel in control! 

Have you ladies given any thought yet on how babes are going to be fed? Me and my partner have just spoken about it this morning and were clashing a bit. 

I breastfed Logan for 2 weeks, and it was a rough 2 weeks, my supply dried up, his latch was terrible and in the end I gave in and bottle fed. I was pretty sure that this time, I was going to go right to bottle feeding from the off but my partner has other ideas. 

He wants babe to be breastfed and I'm just not sure I want to go back through all that worry again. BF is a wonderful, amazing thing and I imagine when it goes right it's fantastic but I just had such a bad experience im turned off the whole thing. 

We've kinda agreed that I will give it my best shot for a month and re-evaluate afterwards and agreed that if I say enough, it means enough so we shall see. 

On a lighter note, just booked our gender scan for the 27th :D I'll be 17 weeks as we can't get in the previous week.


----------



## Soph1986

With my son they couldn't find heartbeat at 16 weeks so I would never want them to try again. It was just unnecessary stress when there was actually nothing wrong. I actually don't have another midwife appointment until 24 weeks now. I'm away (summer holidays) so miss 16 week one. Will have three more scans though: anomaly on 23rd August, growth scan at 30 weeks and another at 36 weeks. I only got to 35 weeks with DS so can't imagine being pregnant past then lol. Fingers crossed I will be.


----------



## Daisies11

My husband is desperate to know the sex, but he's also adamant no more babies after this one, so I've pushed for this to be a surprise so I can experience that.

On feeding: with ds I breastfed initially. We didn't have any 'problems' as such. I had plenty of supply, he was doing really well. But 2 weeks in I was totally worn out. Doing every feed is hard, and I don't think it helped that in our families no one else has really breastfed, so it was all a bit alien to them and that made me feel awkward doing it if that makes sense. So after 2 weeks we started introducing bottles of formula and by 4 weeks I'd stopped breastfeeding.

This time we're kind of opposites to you Sarah. I want to give it a go again, and I'm hoping to breastfeed for longer. Dh though thinks I should breastfeed initially but the switch to formula pretty quickly. I think he just doesn't want me to get to the same point as last time. I was crying all the time and a total emotional mess because I was finding it so hard but had such guilt about stopping.


----------



## JessyG

I tried to breastfeed DD but she wouldnt latch and the midwives handed me a bottle and i gave her it and that was it. I was gutted but i am really gonna try breastfeed this time i just hope i have a supportive midwife to lend a hand.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I've also been doing my research and never realised the stress and worry that breastfeeding entails! I never knew of it's demand...its scared me a little but wow...the benefits!!!! I really want to give it a go...i know only one friend who had success and did it for a while year with her first and now still successful with second. She's a Muslim lady and not to be racist but feel like she has a bit more resolve to see it through but also a lot of pressure from her community I can imagine! She says she's have it no other way and loves the immunity benefits she brings her babies. That really inspired me!

My ideal picture is to breastfeed but also pump so that DH can experience this close bond too plus also help at night. I know it's important to establish breastfeeding early on and not introduce the bottle too soon so there's no confusion...im planning in going back to work after 8 months also so I have some worries over how that will work. In my ideal little world I see myself exclusively pumping so that parents and the occasional child minder can still give the important stuff.

I by no way know anything tbh! I just feel I need to keep reading and learning and hopefully with a lot of tears and no sleep this will work until at least the 6 month mark! Formula isn't the end of the world but im glad i am getting a better understanding of all of this!

Can't believe my 16 week appointment is a week on Tuesday! It's sneaking up!

I have to say apart from tiredness, aching back and legs I don't otherwise feel pregnant. I'm so excited to feel a movement and get bigger. Plus she we start to buy stuff I'll be excited we are finally accepting this <3


----------



## Daisies11

When I stopped last time I really beat myself up about it. I'd done all my reading and was so sure that I was going to breastfeed, and it was hard because we had no 'problems' as such, but I knew in myself I wasn't enjoying my new baby in the way I wanted to, and formula meant I could ask dh to get up in the night, or if I wanted my mum to take him for an hour while I had a nap or bath with no interruptions I could. 

I still look back and part of me wonders did I try hard enough, but i look at our son and he is amazing. He's doing so well and I don't think anything would be any different if breastfeeding had continued for us.

As I said, I'm going to try again, and I truly feel like this time I will get a little further as I know what I'm doing as a mum, and it will seem less overwhelming. (I hope!) 

My best advice to anyone having their first is to be gentle to yourself. It's a huge learning curve in so many respects, and its great to have plans. Just don't be upset at yourself if things don't go quite the way you wanted. I know I spent way too much time getting upset about that!


----------



## Sarahcake

Daisies, I absolutely echo your last paragraph. It's so easy to have all of these plans for what you want to do and it's also so easy to be an absolute wreck if things don't turn out the way you planned. I was gutted when I couldn't BF, absolutely heartbroken and I was really tough on myself. 

And what for? My nearly 5 bottle fed child is bright, funny, and above all, healthy. That early pressure I put on myself actually was for nothing. 

This time round, I'm going in with the motto whatever will be, will be. If BF doesn't work out, no big deal, move to bottles and move on. The benefits to BF are clear but your not a failure of a parent (which I really thought I was) for giving then formula :)


----------



## London Kiwi

As this baby will be my first I'm not sure what to expect...
I'll give BF a go but I do want to introduce the a bottle quite early on for a variety of reasons really.
* I'd like DH to be able to feed her
* I am returning to work after 5months so I can't be there to BF her (main reason really)
* For a little flexibility 
I have had a lot of people speak to me about this over the past week and they all said what Daisies said - don't beat yourself up because you simply don't know what will happen.
I have quite big boobs and a friend who had a similar size said her son simply wouldn't take to them, prob thought he was being suffocated lol.
So maybe I'll be the same.
I shall just have to wait until Jan to find out. What will be will be!

Off to a wedding today, can't wait! &#128112;&#127996;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Yes definitely important to try be open minded and not see ourselves as failures if it doesn't work out! I'd also love DH to be a part of feeding as much as possible. I'm scared witless of how anything else will get done and how going back to work after 6 or 8 months will work. 

I'll definitely keep doing the research but approach it all realistically and be prepared that it's ok to switch!


----------



## Sarahcake

Kiwi, I too am a woman of gratuitous chestiness and I would definitely say that it was a contributing factor toward why it didn't work with Logan as there was just too much boob in the poor kids face and he couldn't sort his latch properly because of it so I think there is some truth in what your friend has said. 

That being said, woman of all shapes and sizes manage it so maybe it was down to positioning for me and I was using positions that didn't suit the size of my chebs. 

Trial and error. Pretty much parenthood in a nutshell!


----------



## annio84

I breastfed dd until she was 2. I will say I was lucky though because she took to it so easily and I know not everyone has the same experience. I would say about breastfeeding don't expect it to be easy but don't expect it to be impossible either. I had one of those packs of ready bottles just in case which I know some people say not to because you'll be tempted to use it but it was a safety net for me. I did find it frustrating that I was up in the night and dh was sleeping but then he went back to work so it did seem slightly less unfair. I pumped and let him give her a bottle from 6 weeks every so often so she was used to both and never had a problem with either. My best advice is find a breastfeeding group to go to, being around other people who were feeding just as though it's normal really helped. Also, midwives can ha e old fashioned ideas about breastfeeding, mine told me I should feed for 20 minutes every 4 hours. Once I decided to ignore them and feed as and when dd wanted it was a lot better for us. The other thing is if you've tried and it doesn't work out there's nothing wrong with that. Being a new mum is hard and being down on yourself is just going to make things harder.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Annio thanks for sharing your experience that's so interesting!


----------



## Daisies11

Annio, I'm definitely going to get to a breastfeeding group this time, and I'm going to ask about speaking to a breastfeeding support worker before baby comes if possible.

This time I'm having my baby at the same hospital as last time, but it's not the one I'm 'supposed' to go to. If I'd gone to the normal one for our area, when I left it would have triggered a referral to the support workers and they'd have called and come to see me to offer support etc, but this never happened.

I figure knowledge is all good, so I'm going to try and get those links in place before baby comes so I know where to go for advice if I feel like I'm struggling.


----------



## Sarahcake

That's a really sensible idea, find where the help is available now rather than if the time comes to seek help. I think im going to do the same here. 

Just a little update on my job situation that I was talking about a few pages ago now that you ladies were so kind as to advise me, 

I start on the 17th September. I called my new ward sister tentatively to tell her im expecting and she could not have been any better with me. She's so pleased for me and can't wait for me to start to give me a massive hug. She was so sorry that I've been so nervous to call her and tell her but she assured me they can't wait for me to start and will do everything in their power to support me through the move over and within my role. 

I feel as though a massive weight has been lifted off my shoulders and I cannot wait to start now! Letter of resignation for 6 weeks notice going in tommorrow then I am out and not looking back!

Thanks again to you all for listening to me rant on about my worries and concerns :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah that's great to hear Sarah. What a relief!
I'm at the point where I need to tell my new job... I am seeing my boss next Monday - only really see him every two weeks so I think I'll need to tell him as the next time I see him after that I might be the size of a house!!

I'm nervous but hoping that all will be ok...


----------



## Daisies11

That's great Sarah, glad you got such a positive response. Enjoy when you get to the new job, it sounds like all should be good!

And good luck telling your boss London. I was so nervous to tell mine. I've only been there a year and it's a very male company and I knew it wouldn't be the best news they could expect. My boss wasn't overly gushing with congrats, although she's a bit odd at the best of times so I expected an awkward response, but I felt so much better once I'd had the conversation and could move on from thinking about it.


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks Daisies... I just need to get it over and done with!
As I'm so new in the company I don't qualify for maternity pay so I'll be going back next summer, I'm hoping that might give me a few brownie points compared to if I took a year off.
I think I'll tell them when I see them next monday.
I'm going to be overly prepared with a plan of what they can do when I'm off and about my return etc... I think that will help them too.

I assume we might find out some more baby genders in the group this week, exciting!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you ladies, and thank you again for your original input. It was really playing on my mind so to have a really positive response has just taken a load off me. 
It's reaffirmed my decision to move too, my current boss is still being a well, baby, about it all whereas my new boss is being amazing and she bearly knows me. 

I hope it goes well for you Kiwi, it's such a nerve wracking thing to do it really is. Just keep in your mind that they cannot discriminate against you at all and if you've proven yourself in your job currently - which you obviously have as you wouldn't still be there, they arnt going to mind :) 

I would suggest doing it sooner rather than later, I know you have until 25 weeks technically but I think in the interest of transparency it would be good to let them know :) 

I really hope it goes well when you do decide to do that lovely x


----------



## JessyG

How long do you ladies all plan on taking off maternity leave wise. My work are shits and we only get statutory so its 6 weeks at 90% and then statutory for the remainder of the 9 months i think its around £120 a week. 

I only took 9 months off with my DD but i really want to take the full year this time so am desperate to save some money for the 3 months totally unpaid!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Jessy we are where you are too. 90% pay for first 6 weeks then statutory. Means we are panicking trying to save up as much as possible to add another 4 months onto the pay! I'll get to use my 6 weeks holiday first but I'm anticipating using half of that before baby even comes! It's a nightmare to think about but all we can do is try our best to save as much as possible!!! I wish employers did more. 6 months full pay is the very least we deserve! Other countries get a full year!


----------



## mandaa1220

lol I can't even listen to your complaints. You have no idea.

I live in the US. We get nada.


----------



## JessyG

Yeah the US is ridiculous. I want to live in Canada! 

Mandaa how does it work in the US ? do you just have to have savings? Or do you have to save up annual leave?


----------



## London Kiwi

I won't get anything due to when I started my new job / fell pregnant.
So it's just the govt minuscule pay for me. 
So we are saving saving saving at the moment!

I'm going to finish at Christmas and go back 4 days a week in June. I work from home quite a lot so am lucky in that respect.


----------



## JessyG

I have saved most of my annual leave so i intend to finish at 38 weeks but take 4 weeks holiday before then so plan on finishing 8th December. I only work 3 days a week though but my work is an absolute trek to get to. 

I have another weeks holiday but i have to keep that incase my daughter is unwell and cant go into nursery.


----------



## mandaa1220

In the US, the only thing you can qualify for is FMLA (family medical leave act), which is 12 weeks unpaid. It simply holds your job. In order to qualify, you have to have been at your employer for 1 year and they have to have over 50 employees. Remember that's unpaid though. If you have some vacation or sick time saved, you can use that. Sometimes you can qualify for disability for 6 or 8 (really 5 or 7 weeks with the waiting week, which maxes out at $170 a week.

I've known people that had to return to work in a week because they didn't qualify for FMLA and would otherwise lose their job or simply couldn't afford it.

My state is phasing in the best family leave policy in the country starting in 2018, which when it is completely phased in by 2021 will be 12 weeks at 66% your pay. I won't qualify for it though, because as a government employee, my union would have to negotiate for it, but the governor wouldn't allow us to include it.

It sucks.


----------



## London Kiwi

Mandaa that really does suck!

Everytime I say to people that I have to go back to work after 5 months and they say wow that's so early! I remind them that other Countries have it way worse.
A lot of the mothers in our group of friends are permanent stay at home mums and have been for years which absolutely suits them. I am a very career Focused person and enjoy the extra pay (not to mention need it to survive!) so going back to work is just a given for me. 
Would be nice if I could have 9-12months off but we simply can't afford it so back to work for me it is :)


----------



## mandaa1220

Ive been saving my paid time off for years to prep for having a baby. I think that I'll end up taking between 4 to 6 months off this time (some paid, some unpaid) because I went back after 10 weeks last time and it was soooooo hard.


----------



## Sarahcake

Mandaa that is absolutely shocking :( I'm sorry it's like that for you. How on earth do you ladies survive over there, genuinely, everything seems to be money orientated, you have to hemmorage cash to have a decent life :( 

Mine is just maternity allowance at £124 a week, which I'm totally ok with. For the last 18 months, my partner has been full time and me part time bringing home £500 a month anyway so this is actually a bit more than what I'm currently getting in my role right now.


----------



## impatient1

We are very lucky in Canada to have the maternity benefits we have at 55% with a maximum of $543 a week for 12 months. There is talk of the option to extend them to 18 months with the same amount of income spread out over the longer period instead however it hasn't been put into affect yet or stated if it will be.


----------



## JessyG

We survived on the maternitu pay last time so i am sure we will this time too. I main worry is even though my DD gets her funded hours at private nursery its still £150 per month and £400 over summer. I have decided i will take her out over summer i am not paying 400 per month when i am at home and i am trying to get her into school nursery in january when i go on mat leave which will mean i have no childcare costs which would be such a help!!!


----------



## JessyG

Thats a scary system mandaa. Do employers give any maternity pay at all?


----------



## London Kiwi

Jessy that's interesting about child care in Scotland... I'm looking at about £50-60 a day down here :( I'm on the outskirts of Kent not even right in London - it's so ridiculous!!


----------



## koj518

Maternity leave in the US is ridiculous. I was talking to my friend from Canada and Japan and they were both SHOCKED to hear the treatment we get. 

For those who are lucky, if you do stay at a company for at least a year, you do get 8 weeks paid maternity leave (some places do 12 weeks), and for the 4 weeks that are not paid, there are some insurance policies that give you partial pay. But 12 weeks is still too short in my opinion...


----------



## mandaa1220

I do not know if any companies that give paid maternity leave. I know there are some in the country, but none that I'm personally aware of.


----------



## mandaa1220

Most women I know go back to work between 6 to 8 weeks pp. 8 weeks for a csection and 6 weeks for a vaginal birth.


----------



## London Kiwi

All this talk has prompted me to call our local nursery!
I'm glad I did... They said they already have a waiting list for next year.

I'm going for a visit on Thurs 10th. They confirmed the cost per day is £49.15


----------



## Daisies11

It totally stuns me that for the US being such a massive global presence and a country that appears to be so modern, that there can be such a dated approach to maternity leave. I really don't know how you ladies cope with having to go back so soon in order to keep your job and finances afloat enough to survive. It's one thing if you choose that, then fair enough, but just a few weeks is such a short space of time to have attempted to get to some sort of 'normality' after having a baby.

At my company we also get stat maternity pay. I'm going to finish just before Christmas since we close then for a couple of weeks, when I'll be 37 weeks, and hoping to go back Jan 2019 so have the full year off. Last time I was on better maternity pay terms as I was in the public sector, and my new place is private, but I went back after 10 months as we were moving home and needed to get the money back. There'll be no more babies for us after this one so I really want to max it out and make the most of it all.


----------



## Sarahcake

Calling the nurseries already is a good idea, I had no idea there would be waiting lists already, that's crazy! 

A friend i work with is Romanian and she was asking me how long I plan on staying off and she was horrified when I said 6 months. Apparently in Romania, you get 2 years maternity at full pay :O 

How on earth does something like this differ so dramatically from country to country?


----------



## London Kiwi

Yeah It's def one of the Worst in Europe. A friend in Copenhagen gets 18months paid and I think in Germany they get a long time too.

The UK are miles behind and the US even further behind us!


----------



## Sarahcake

It's just as bad with childcare I think. Ok, so we have to go back to work and leave our children with a nursery/ childminder... Let's pay such an extortionate amount to do that that it's bearly worth going back to work for! 

I know there were some childcare changes coming in about every child now being entitled to 30 hours per week free but I don't know what age that starts, I'm guessing 2 to coincide with the Me2 funding.


----------



## JessyG

In scotland that doesnt coke into effect until 2018-2020 and its age 3 unless the child is considered a vulnerable child or parents sre on benefits and can get funding from 2. I think anyway.


----------



## Daisies11

In England all kids will get 30 hours per week free term time only (so 36 weeks a year). You can split it down with most childcare providers over 52 weeks though if you prefer at a lesser number of hours, it would be around 20 a week. They get it from the start of the next academic term after they turn 3, so my little boy turns 3 next May and gets the free hours from April. It's starting this September.

Some 2 year olds get 15 hours free a week but you have to be on pretty minimal income to qualify. I believe the idea is that it's to encourage low income families to return to work since the childcare would be covered for part of the week.


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah that's the Me2 funding Daisies. My son had it as I was a lone parent on low income, and it did indeed do what was intended, I went back to work. 

Ah well, so it's from 3? Doesn't help so much now but hey ho, we will figure a way :) there's a good nursery attached to my new work so need to find out the fees and things.


----------



## Daisies11

Good that you've got a good nursery attached to where you're going to be working Sarah. I bet that will save a good couple of hours a week in fees since you can drop them off just before work and pick up straight after. 

Childcare is so expensive though! I totally believe that having kids is a choice and so if you're having to pay out for childcare that too was part of the decision but it still gets me that we pay out more a month for 3 days then what we did on the mortgage in our last house!


----------



## Daisies11

Good that you've got a good nursery attached to where you're going to be working Sarah. I bet that will save a good couple of hours a week in fees since you can drop them off just before work and pick up straight after. 

Childcare is so expensive though! I totally believe that having kids is a choice and so if you're having to pay out for childcare that too was part of the decision but it still gets me that we pay out more a month for 3 days then what we did on the mortgage in our last house!


----------



## JessyG

Our nursery gave us funded hours for 10 months of the year but for July and August i pay full price abd its crippling. I think this baby will benefit from the 30 free hours once it comes into play in scotland but its only for working parents so if one parents remains at home the hours remain at 15 for them. It makes total sense and will be such a help!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I absolutely believe the same but the government is so set on parents going to work but the childcare you have to have is extortionate.

I'm having a terrible time with my back at the moment. Saw a chiropractor on Monday, and yesterday my lower back just... Went.. in work, today I can barely walk and the pain is excruciating - no exaggeration. I really hope this passes soon as I'm back at work Friday and don't get sick pay :S


----------



## Daisies11

It really is. If only we could wave a wand and cast a spell for free childcare! I'd feel rich then!

Hope you get your back a little better soon. I've been struggling with my neck and back a little (not on the scale that yours sounds) and it's really not nice. I wake up every morning feeling more achy than when I went to bed!


----------



## JessyG

Sorry your back is sooo bad. My hips are agony every night and morning. I am really hoping its jusy general pregnancy aches and pains and not the start of spd! 

Sucks you dont get sick pay either though.


----------



## mandaa1220

I try to remember that childcare is temporary and think of how rich I'll feel once each child gets into school!!


----------



## JessyG

Yes! Definitely. My DD starts school next year so we were so close to being rich and now will be starting all over again hahaha. Wouldnt have it any other way though!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

There's no free childcare hours until 2 years old in England tho right??? I wish there was a few hours from 6 months or even 12 months old just to help women get back to work. It's hard enough to imagine breast feeding being successful and needing pumping breaks at work lol. I heard your workplace needs to be quite flexible about allowing you the time to do this and a private place to do so. 

I think we will work it out but like many of you we will feel rich and easier when we get the few hours of childcare! I'd give anything to be a stay at home mum but I'd have to win the lottery lol


----------



## Daisies11

I have days when I think it would be lovely to be a stay at home mum, but then I have a long period of time off work with ds during our childminder's holidays, and reality hits. I adore him, and love being with him, but being at home full time would not be for me. I work 3 days a week now which suits us perfectly, it's time where he is socialising with others, and learning and doing things that I maybe wouldn't do so much, and I get to go and be me. 

As much as I get annoyed in my job sometimes, and it's far from my 'perfect' job, I do appreciate the ability to go off and use my brain in a different way and be an adult. Plus if I was to stay at home I'd have no spare money to do anything with him and I think we'd drive each other crazy!

It's so hard to find a balance though where you feel like you're able to be there for your child when they need you, cope financially, and feel like you're still somewhat the you you were before kids!


----------



## London Kiwi

There is this new scheme announced earlier this year where the govt contribute 20p for every 80p you contribute 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.mi...nts-can-register-governments-new-10068833.amp


----------



## JessyG

Marriedlaydee, only certain people will qualify for funded hours from 2 years old. For most its the term after they are three so for these babies born in Jan they wont get funded hours until April.


----------



## Teasangelmom

Im due Jan 13th 2018 with my second:) A day a before my 30th birthday! lol. Anyone else feel like crap still with morning sickness still? Im 16 weeks and MS just started last week suddenly and I just feel horrible Hard taking care of a 2 year old while throwing up URGH!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

JessyG said:


> Marriedlaydee, only certain people will qualify for funded hours from 2 years old. For most its the term after they are three so for these babies born in Jan they wont get funded hours until April.

I bet we don't qualify, that would be just our luck that we work too much to have funded childcare....seriously that's so messed up but good for those who would struggle without until turning 5.

Good thing this baby has lots of grandparents around!


----------



## Daisies11

Hi Teasangel! Today and yesterday morning sickness has come back to get me! I'm also waking up with headache nearly every day so it's a pretty awful combination having headache and then retching and trying to be sick but having nothing in my stomach to come up! Yuk. What lovely starts to the morning. Hope you're feeling better soon. I've also got a 2 year old and agree, it's not the most fun to have to run around after them when you're feeling so awful. 

I'm a January birthday too! Baby is due on the 7th and my birthday is the 12th! I hope you get to have some celebrations for your 30th!


----------



## Jennaxo

Also had return of the morning sickness this week, including midday spell which I haven't had at all this pregnancy. Weird :wacko:


----------



## Sarahcake

How are we all doing? Been quiet for a couple of days, hope your all doing ok :) 

I hope the sickness was shortlived for you Jenna :)


----------



## JessyG

We are in tummy bug land at the moment. Took my DD to the fire station open day yesterday and then the gala day thing (had stall and inflatibles) i thought the bouncy castle etc looked grubby but brushed it off. 

Anyway some 10pm she was up sick. Poor wee lamb hardly slept all night between being sick and the fever thay kicked in. She hasnt been sick today but has been taking calpol to keep her fever down and we have both had a very much needed nap! 

Just praying this is her on the mend and that me and her dad dont get it! 

In other news less than a wee until we find out the gender! 

How is everyone else doing. Has anyone gor a preggo pillow and are they worth it?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Not much to report this week! Just anxiously waiting to feel first movements or hiccups tbh. My back has been agony for two weeks after even just a simple 4 mile walk.... I just really can't wait to see him or her again and 4 weeks feels so long away! :(


----------



## Soph1986

My bump is huge now!! I've been comparing with pics from last pregnancy and I would say I'm the size I was at 21 weeks last time.


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh no bless her :( I hope she feels better soon poor bugger. I'm not sure whereabouts you are, but where I am (Plymouth) there's loads of stomach bugs going around at the moment. 

Married, I sympathise I really do. My back is in bits. I apparently have SI joint failure according to the chiropractor which is bloody agony. New mattress turned up yesterday and I'm spending a small fortune on chiropractors currently so I'm hoping it goes soon, as I hope you're does too. Not pleasant at all. 

Are you able to book a private scan like a lot of us ladies have? I see Baba next on the 27th making me 17+6, it does help to bridge the gap between scans a little x


----------



## Daisies11

Jessy our little man had a tummy bug this week too. Thankfully for me, he got it all out at the childminders and then I just had the next day with him being very quiet, lots of chill time which isn't like him at all! Hope your little girl is back to herself soon.

I've got a dreamgenii pregnancy pillow. I got it in my last pregnancy from tk Max for £25. Best money I spent, it helps me loads. It's nice to cuddle up to the main part and have support for your bump as you get bigger, but it's also got part that sits at your lower back. I always have back ache there so like having that too. This is the one - https://www.mothercare.com/feeding-...ntCh3sNQlsEAQYAiABEgKbE_D_BwE&utm_content=PLA

Less than 2 weeks now till our scan on the 18th. And we're staying team yellow! I've been feeling lots of wriggles and kicks so looking forward to seeing them doing somersaults on screen!

Sarah/Married sounds like you're both having a rough time with back pain! I really sympathise. Mine hasn't been bad enough to need to see the doctor yet but it's just constantly uncomfy, as though I need someone to help me get everything cracked back where it should be! Not nice at all. I'm sick of hearing myself moan about aching all the time, I'm bored of me moaning now so I must be driving dh mad!


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi Ladies,
Hope you all had a nice weekend.
Not a lot to report from this end really either...
I'm 18 weeks today, next scan is on 24th Aug.
I don't really have a bump yet but yesterday was the first day I def felt a bit more round and struggled to find clothes that I wanted to wear!
Planning to tell work this week. I'm hoping today if I get the chance as I'm seeing one of the managers but If we don't get the chance to chat it will be Weds when I see him again. I've written up a bit of a plan for my maternity and returning to work (can only afford to be off until next June as no maternity package) so I hope they can see I'm being a bit pro active and that I didn't take the job and intentionally get pregnant to piss them off!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

4 months pregnant/ 16 weeks tomorrow! Where is the time going???

I'm definitely bloating already! I can feel hardening in lower stomach for sure now but I still have my layer of pre pregnancy fat on top Lol! 

I've had some intense pains like period pain Saturday night and again now. I think my stomach is growing but it doesnt stop me feeling pretty pants in general and a little bit sick to my stomach annoyingly. 

It's the 4 week countdown until we see that little one is indeed doing ok in there! 

I'm so so excited to get to 24 weeks as it's always been our milestone to start buying bits.

But as it draws ever closer I can tell you....i still feel like we can keep putting it off but as long as we plan we can be naughty and wait until a month before haha.

Hope everyone is doing great this week!


----------



## Soph1986

Mine seems to have popped now.

Anomaly scan on 24th!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3215.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## koj518

soph - what a lovely bump!!! 

I have a retroverted uterus so it took forever, but I finally FINALLY felt my uterus at 17 weeks!! and today, my loose jeans no longer button..! It's starting to feel real!


----------



## London Kiwi

Gorgeous bump Soph!


----------



## Wills_2

Hey ladies, 

just checking in as I feel I haven't posted for ages!!

Have spent last half hour catching up lol cant believe the differences in maternity allowances in all the different places. Sadly I only get the statutory 6 weeks at 90% and then government pay as my employer doesn't offer any maternity pay schemes :-( Thankfully as my DH is self employed and we have the farm I will still be able to have the full year off. 

Glad to read that everyone seems to be progressing well :flower: 
Lovely bump Soph!

AFM I'm doing fine and am currently counting down to my gender scan on Saturday! I'm 99% sure its another girl for us (I don't know why mind) but baby position allowing don't have too much longer before I know for definite. I also have my 1st consultant appointment on 15th Aug which I'm looking forward to as I finally get to find out what happened on my DD's birth where they tore my uterus etc and then have my 20 week scan on 31st August so lots of baby stuff going on in August.
Its also been a hectic few weeks as DH was admitted to hospital with Diverticulitis but is thankfully home and hopefully on the mend.

Anyone made any purchases or seen any bargains yet? I've been nosing but haven't bought anything as I'm waiting for my 20 week scan.


----------



## Missbb2591

My little man has a pretty full wardrobe already but in terms of bigger things we just bought his swing as it was reduced from £118 to £74. We also have bought the baby bath and changing mat (it's a silvercross one and is sooooo gorgeous).


----------



## Marriedlaydee

16 weeks today and heard the heartbeat at midwife appointment! She offered and said they routinely do them and will do at the 25 week too.

Got a recording of it too.

<3 happy day <3


----------



## London Kiwi

Lovely married, you must be pleased!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So I booked a private scan for Friday! Hubby birthday surprise! So excited to see him or her again! It feels like forever I feel like I'll just start to feel properly in love with some time to look at him or her and not the NHS scan where they're constantly looking at weird bits lol. 

Ahhh <3 

Just need to make hubby try to not spot genetalia haha.


----------



## London Kiwi

What a lovely surprise Married! He will be delighted &#128156;

So I finally told my work today!
And it went down a lot better than I expected. I think I convinced myself it would be all doom and gloom and they would be disappointed but not the case, I'm pleased to report!
I told my managers manager (my old manager) as I'm quite close with him. He was delighted for me but upset that he was losing me at work as I've done a lot of good projects lately. But I'll be back in the summer so not too long without me. Feels so good for it to finally be out in the open!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Glad it went well today Kiwi! I have similar sort of issues at work as I'm about to take on a new role which I'll have to leave after only 4 months doing it lol....such a great new job to do but I'll be back like you in the Summer as we can't afford for me to be at home! I'm sure I won't help but check in while I'm off anyway lol. I get 10 days in allowed to work while off on maternity leave paid without affecting my maternity pay allowance so I may use a couple just to stay on contact and also if I feel I need one day to get away and out the house! Not that I won't miss my baby, I'm interested to see my approach to motherhood and a career! 

Has anyone started to buy anything? I really really want to....i feel so much more connected and positive and cannot wait for our first day out looking and agreeing on baby's first outfit <3


----------



## London Kiwi

Very similar to me married... I'm very much career orientated and I'm worried about my work when I'm not there! I'm not happy about leaving someone else to do it incase it's not done properly!
Going back in Summer isn't as bad as it could be.... After hearing what it's like in the US especially!
I work from home a lot so hoping for a perfect work life balance &#128522;


----------



## London Kiwi

I've bought a couple of little bits.... I'd be out of control buying stuff all the time if my husband wasn't with me haha. So many cute outfits!!


----------



## Soph1986

I would love a pizza with pineapple and ham and a coke with ice. Shame it's only 9 in the morning!! 

I've not bought anything and won't until after 30 weeks. We don't really need much anyway since we are having another boy abd already have a 2 year old boy. 

I go back to work after summer holidays next week and my husband also leaves for his month at sea. Not looking forward to Monday!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey all :)

I'm so pleased that work took it all ok, it's such a huge relief when they do isn't it! 

Aww a surprise scan sounds great, he will love it :) the anatomy scan is amazing but it's a really serious affair, well my last one was, as they have to measure and check everything it's not really a sit back and admire baby type thing so an extra scan will be lovely :) 

Soph, if that's what you want, go have it haha! I'm currently eating a healthy balanced breakfast of last night's left over chicken balls &#128514;

As for me, all quiet on this front really. Back pain has started to subside now thank god. I bought a pregnancy back support and honestly, it's been amazing. From the moment I put it on, I felt the difference. It just pulls everything back where it should be. 

I've bought absolutely nothing yet :S my partner has bought a little outfit in neutral white but I've got nothing at all yet. Don't feel ready to if that makes sense? 

Gender scan on the 27th so maybe finding that out will help with that feeling.


----------



## London Kiwi

Bet you can't wait for your gender scan Sarah!

2 weeks yesterday till our anomaly scan.

So today I've visited the local nursery and paid to be on the waiting list. Seems so early to be doing so but they have said they've been having to turn people down lately but by June they should be good to accept new babies in their baby room. All paid up and now the waiting game begins!


----------



## koj518

london - I had to put my name down around 12 weeks because the waitlists around here go anywhere from 8-18months..!! (I live in Boston). It seemed ridiculous but everyone told me I could always take my name off. 

I am going to have my 18 week anatomy scan next Wednesday and then will tell my work!! So nervous!! Also, my husband out of nowhere suggested we don't find out the gender... NOOOOOOOOO!!! ive been waiting for this for weeks!! 

I'm not totally against team :yellow: but I also feel like having a baby is a big enough surprise that I don't need another one.. Is anyone here staying team :yellow:??


----------



## London Kiwi

That's exactly right Koj... The nursery even said that to me today - it's easier to take yourself off the waiting list than add yourself when it might be too late.
I'm paid the deposit and I'm on the list for 5-days a week but hoping that when I get the chance to sort all the minor details with work that I will only use the nursery 4 days. But as they said, better to put 5 then change it when I'm 100% sure.

Eeeekkk telling your work! So I did this yesterday at 18 +2 
And prob a good thing, I feel like I've grown to the size of a house over night haha. I can't suck my belly in anymore, it's officially the beginnings of a bump.

I was petrified to tell work but I'm now sitting here like a huge weight has been lifted, they were really great about it all and one of the managers even said they don't want to lose me so will work with me to find the best solution for returning to work, great result.

So good luck!! It's an awful feeling but once it's done you'll be so happy that conversation is over!

Team yellow! Well my husband was desperate to know the sex so we found out she was a girl at 16-weeks.
Maybe he will change his mind?!


----------



## Daisies11

Koj, we're team yellow too. If it was up to dh we'd find out, but I really want to have the experience of a surprise as we found out last time, so I don't think he can really argue too much. Ours is next Friday and I'm sure there'll be a little bit of me tempted to hear what it is but I'm going to do my best to stay team yellow!

That's crazy how early you can need to put your name down for childcare. Ours is already sorted too though, as ds goes to a childminder and she's agreed to take on this baby too which is great as we all love her, and it made it so much easier last time leaving him with someone I really trusted.


----------



## koj518

London - I think he'll come around to it by Wednesday. haha. Glad your work took it well! Sounds like they definitely don't want to lose you :) hopefully mine goes as well as yours!

Dasies - I didn't realize team yellow was so common!! I am so conflicted. One reason DH doesn't want to find out the gender is because he's worried we're gonna be bombarded with gendered clothes from relatives at the shower.. (they are known to go a bit overboard). So I suggested we find out but keep it a secret from others. I just don't think I have the patience to not know for another 5 months..!!


----------



## JessyG

Found out today we are having a .......




Boy!!!

Ahhh i am so happy!


----------



## Wills_2

JessyG said:


> Found out today we are having a .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy!!!
> 
> Ahhh i am so happy!

Congrats Jessy, we also had our gender scan this morning and are team blue too :blue:. That's one of each for us now and I'm so happy!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh ladies! Congratulations on your boys! Lovely news :D


----------



## London Kiwi

Congrats ladies!!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;
Lots of boys!
Am I the only team pink so far?! &#128159;


----------



## JessyG

Yah one of each for us too. Surprised but not surprised at the same time. 

We picked up a few wee outfits today too. First purchases! So exciting.


----------



## mandaa1220

No I am team pink.


----------



## London Kiwi

Yay another pink! &#128151;



mandaa1220 said:


> No I am team pink.


----------



## annio84

Jessy congrats! Don't remember if I posted in here but we found out last week we are having a boy also. Been shopping for a couple of bits today.
 



Attached Files:







C1DB382B-252B-426E-B1E1-2A9100CDF29A.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2









E96E76BC-3722-4005-9ACB-93D577B4A72C.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1









AF64D852-3F9C-450D-B1CE-6213436C65CB.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## annio84

Koj, we were team yellow with our daughter and it was a great moment when the midwife held her up and we saw she was a girl. One of my friends actually did what you suggested too and found out but told everyone she hadn't. So it was a surprise for all of us but she and her hubby knew.


----------



## Soph1986

Wow we definitely have way more boys than girls so far I think! We are all so close to half way or already there :) . I feel like the last few weeks have flown in where as first trimester dragged.


----------



## JessyG

Congrats Annio!


----------



## JessyG

Congrats wills!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Private Scan yesterday and the little monkey was a joy to watch!

Husband is convinced he saw between the legs and it's a girl but I never saw a clear shot it stayed to the right side of it's body the whole time.

Really loving it being a surprise so far!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww I'm glad your private scan went well. What has been your experiences ladies with the private scans and the surroundings ect? I'm really excited for ours now as a friend of mine was talking to me yesterday and told me compared to NHS scans, the private was wonderful. Lovely atmosphere, good equipment and family welcoming! 2 weeks today eek!


----------



## Wills_2

Sarahcake said:


> Aww I'm glad your private scan went well. What has been your experiences ladies with the private scans and the surroundings ect? I'm really excited for ours now as a friend of mine was talking to me yesterday and told me compared to NHS scans, the private was wonderful. Lovely atmosphere, good equipment and family welcoming! 2 weeks today eek!

I have to be fair ours was fantastic and so relaxing. We only really booked it as children are only allowed in for 5 mins at the end of the NHS ones and we wanted our DD to feel as involved as possible as we are already getting the dreaded 'will you still love me when the baby comes' kind of questions. Totally breaks my heart that our DD would think that so we are trying to involve her as much as possible and told her that scan was just for her...will have to work on that between now and the birth even more to make sure she knows that we will love her and the new baby. Anyway, back to the scan! The room was decorated really nicely and DD had a prime viewing spot. We'd already explained to the lady that the scan was to involve our DD so she was pointing things out to her and really involving her. She also gave her her very own pic of the baby which I thought was a lovely touch! Whereas I find the NHS ones to be very regimental and they hardly tell you what you're looking at!!

I'm over the moon that we are having a little boy as that's one of each and is just what I wanted...will be weird changing a boys bum though! Can't wait to start shopping now lol but I'm getting DD's stuff out of the attic today and finding any gender neutral clothes that I can re-use first. Have also got my 1st appointment on Tuesday with the Consultant and am hoping I'll find out 2 things: a - what happened at DD's birth as we never had a de-brief after being rushed to theatre and how they managed to tear my uterus so badly I needed a 2 hour emergency operation to repair it! and b - if I need to have an elective section this time or not due to previous complications (my midwife thinks I will). 

Am also attaching 2 pics from the scan - 1 with the boy bits to confirm!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby pic.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3









its a boy!!.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soph1986

Private scans have been nice. I've been to 3 different places and they've all been similar. Waiting room is usually lovely and nicely decorated. It's very calm and the sonographer can take their time. To be fair though I've had good experiences in NHS scans so far too.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I only wish the private scan lasted longer as I could watch him or her all day!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww it sounds like you all had such a nice experience. I gotta say, my NHS scans so far have been lovely with wonderful staff. With my son, I was in Sunderland and the staff were abrasive and rude on every visit. 

Tough day today, with an even worse one yesterday, my partner's nan passed away. She would have been 75 in a few days time. We thought she was the picture of health but seems she kept a lot to herself - as that generation tend to do and it killed her. 

This scan can't come quick enough, there's been a lot of bad news in my family in the last two months and this baby is what a lot of people are focusing on as a positive so they are all coming to the gender scan. 

I hope your all having a better few days :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thinking of you and your family Sarah! Same with us a long time ago now, my nan died unexpectedly and turned out she hid her symptoms of lung cancer for a long time. Very sad

Anyone felt any movements yet? And those who are first timers I just want to see those of us when we first feel like we identify that weird first rumble! Lol.

I'm 17 weeks tomorrow and still nothing :(


----------



## Sarahcake

<3 thank you lovely. She was admitted to hospital 18 months back with some heart trouble and she basically rang is up and said something along the lines of right I'm cured, I'm coming home. Only she wasn't and the hospital confirmed that yesterday bless her. 

I have felt a few movements :) nothing regular that I would start basing babies wellbeing on but a few squirms and movements. 

I bet you have felt something but you've not realised what it is, looking back at my first pregnancy I definitely did that. Little flutters or gas bubbles I took for nothing back then I recognised as movements this time :) hopefully soon you will get a nice big definitive thud that you will recognise :D


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah so sorry to hear this awful news :( sending you all a big hug :hugs:

Deaths in the family are so heartbreaking. Both me and my husband lost our mums in a 9month period (my mum was 59 and his was 62) so our little girl will have no grandmother/nan sadly :( and my dad lives in New Zealand so just the one grandparent she will regularly see.

I have felt some little things here and there but wasn't sure if it was the baby or mild cramps or what. However on Sat I felt what must def be her, i don't even really know how to describe what it felt like,
It was like a quick succession of little movements/jolts. Haven't felt it again but hopefully in the coming days. I'm 19 weeks today.

Have our 20week scan next Thurs 24th &#55357;&#56471;


----------



## Sarahcake

Sadly my parents have both passed too so this baby won't have known them, my son knew my dad very briefly but is too young to remember. I'm just lucky in the sense that my partner's family are amazing and are fantastic grandparents. Thank you for the hug, is very much needed at the moment. 

Your 19 weeks already! It seems like 2nd Tri is really flying by for us all, the first Tri is full of uncertainty and worry but 2nd is a more settled place to be i think hence why it goes faster. The quick succession of movements certainly sounds like it could be her :)


----------



## JessyG

Oh man i am so sorry sarah what a sad time this must be.

I am done in! Me and my 2 friends decided to take our kids (1 each) to the museum in Edinburgh except i forgot it was the festival and still school holidays so the walk up was mobbed and my friends 2 year was running riot. Thankfully my DD was so well behaved and they all had a great day but man am I shattered and my feet are killing me


----------



## Soph1986

Sorry for your loss sarahcake xx

My dad died at 59 when I was pregnant with my son and that always makes me sad he just missed out on meeting him. 

From 20 weeks we are really on the countdown to baby :)!! I can't believe how quickly the last few weeks have gone. I love the thought that I could stop work for maternity leave in 10 weeks. I never would, but it's a lovely thought that I could.


----------



## London Kiwi

59 is so young isn't it Soph. My mum was sick for a long time suffering from really bad lupus amongst other conditions so I was pleased she was at peace but it's still hard. Then my mother in law passed 9months later from lung cancer :( 


I feel like I've burst out a massive bump over night. I haven't really had much of one until literally the last couple of days. It's like I ate too much over the weekend!!

My pic today at 19 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soph1986

That must've been awful losing your mother in law so shortly after. 59 is so young when you think we are meant to work until 68 or something ridiculous now(UK). 

Lovely bump!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I have felt bubbles but too high up to be baby! I'm hoping I'm only a week or two away from feeling something!

I'm so looking forward to crossing the 20 week line!!! We get more comfortable with every week that passes and allowing ourselves to plan a little more each week. Yay!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks so much for all your well wishes ladies, it really does mean a great deal to me :)

Just to top off a shit week, I ended up in A&E yesterday with my back, been signed off work for 7 days and given oramorph that I have to take this time 4x daily. Sucks but it is what is is. 

Best part about this all however is they wanted to check baby was ok so I got to hear the heartbeat :D 180bpm of perfection :) we took a recording so it's a definite upside to a shite few days! 

On a more positive note, I can't wait to see everyones 20 week scans :D so close now!


----------



## JessyG

Oh sarah that pants about your back but great you got to hear the heart beat. Do take the oramorph i cant imagine two doctors would give you something that would harm the baby. 

My 20 week scan is 2 weeks on tuesday. 31st when i will be 19 + 1. So excited to see baby again. Lady on sat did a lot of measurements and said everything seemed as it should so i am hoping for the same at the next scan and to have it confirmed as boy!!

What is everyone up to today. I am chilling after yesterdays chaos and before i start 3 days of work. Boo


----------



## JessyG

*thursday not tuesday doh


----------



## koj518

Sarah - I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending lots of hugs :hugs:

London - Lovely bump!!!!!

Married - I totally know what you mean. I am also anxiously waiting for that halfway mark when I feel like I can finally get excited. People tell me I'm silly for being so cautious.. but for me it's just a security blanket type of thing :)


AFM - my anatomy scan is tomorrow!!! My nerves are setting in again but I hope all will be well and that baby will be willing to show us its gender!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah I hope you feel better soon!

Koj good luck for the scan tomorrow, upload a pic for us all!! Can't wait for mine next Thurs also!

A day of work for me today Jessy boring! &#128164;
Heading to meet some friends for an after work drink, Diet Coke for me! Going to meet friends at an all you can drink prosecco brunch on Sat - all you can drink water for me :haha:


----------



## Wills_2

Sorry to hear of your loss Sarah but it is good that the baby is a positive focus for everyone xx

Koj - very jealous for you having your scan tomorrow, mine isn't until 31st Aug and I'll be nearly 21 weeks!! 

Married - those bubbles could very well be the baby but as time goes by the movement will get more definitive until you definitely know lo is ok and happily moving around your tummy until space gets tight!

AFM - had my 1st appointment with the consultant today but I'm none the wiser after my supposed de-brief following my EMCS after my DD!! The appointment started off pretty routine ie blood pressure, weight and general questions about my wellbeing. Then she went on to say she had looked at my notes and there was nothing worrying in there that should say I should have an elective section and basically said I've got the choice whether I want a VBAC or an elective section. I asked what had happened at my previous EMCS as my DD was born at 6:15pm and I didn't come around in high dependency until 11:30pm...that's quite a while for nothing to happen lol she basically drew a diagram and explained that my uterus had torn but it could have been from when they tried to turn my DD or it could have been from when they were carrying out the EMCS...basically she had no idea! It was noted that I had lost 1000mls of blood whereas the normal was 500mls but that's all she could really say. When asking whether she would suggest a VBAC or ECS she said there are risks either way and its not for her to decide for me!!! She has however agreed that I should have growth scans done at 28, 32 and 36 weeks and depending on how baby is doing could affect which birth I have. I'm really not sure what to do for the best...on the plus side she checked babies HB with the scan machine which was perfect at 148BPM and I had a sneak peak of him again


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Wills_2 said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss Sarah but it is good that the baby is a positive focus for everyone xx
> 
> Koj - very jealous for you having your scan tomorrow, mine isn't until 31st Aug and I'll be nearly 21 weeks!!
> 
> Married - those bubbles could very well be the baby but as time goes by the movement will get more definitive until you definitely know lo is ok and happily moving around your tummy until space gets tight!
> 
> AFM - had my 1st appointment with the consultant today but I'm none the wiser after my supposed de-brief following my EMCS after my DD!! The appointment started off pretty routine ie blood pressure, weight and general questions about my wellbeing. Then she went on to say she had looked at my notes and there was nothing worrying in there that should say I should have an elective section and basically said I've got the choice whether I want a VBAC or an elective section. I asked what had happened at my previous EMCS as my DD was born at 6:15pm and I didn't come around in high dependency until 11:30pm...that's quite a while for nothing to happen lol she basically drew a diagram and explained that my uterus had torn but it could have been from when they tried to turn my DD or it could have been from when they were carrying out the EMCS...basically she had no idea! It was noted that I had lost 1000mls of blood whereas the normal was 500mls but that's all she could really say. When asking whether she would suggest a VBAC or ECS she said there are risks either way and its not for her to decide for me!!! She has however agreed that I should have growth scans done at 28, 32 and 36 weeks and depending on how baby is doing could affect which birth I have. I'm really not sure what to do for the best...on the plus side she checked babies HB with the scan machine which was perfect at 148BPM and I had a sneak peak of him again

The bubble are up near my rib cage I'm doubting it was the baby lol. It feels just like gas! I haven't felt any today. Only after I have a drink so I'm still convinced this isn't it yet!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies, thanks again for your thoughts <3 

Doing a little better today, back is gradually improving bit by bit, my brother has been amazing, he's down here looking after both me and my son so I can rest up. Very lucky to have him. 

Koj I'm so excited for you!! I hope it all goes well and you have an amazing experience. 

Wills, they did not sound particularly helpful at all to you! Your trying to make an informed choice about what to do and all they tell you is that it's your choice... Well, thanks then! I'm wondering if there is any merit to the heartbeat BPM and gender now, my son was always 140-150 every appointment, your little boy is 148bpm which fits the slower for boys theory. Mine is 180bpm, I'm so interested to see if I'm having a girl now. My mother in law swears blind that the BPM is a good indicator so we shall see!!


----------



## mandaa1220

I know lots of people that swear the heartrates predict gender, but I tend to see more people with it wrong than correct, that I think it's just luck of the draw if it's correct.

My son was in the 160s usually.
My daughter has been in 150s to 160s.

I have a friend who had a son and then was pregnant a second time and swore up and down that since the heart rate was high, she'd be having a girl (she so badly wanted one). Then at the ultrasound, they found out it was a boy and she was so angry.


----------



## Sarahcake

Ouch! 

I never put much stock in the old wives tales to be honest but I do find them interesting and it's fun to see what's right and wrong! 

I'm happy to have either so I wouldn't be angry but I can understand gender disappointment like that, sadly a friend of mine went through that and it was awful. She wanted a girl so badly and all of the wives tales pointed that way so she was heartbroken when she found out Ryan was actually a boy. 10 years on and she has her girl now too but it was awful the first few months as she just felt like he didn't belong with her. Hormones and things can do some very odd things to people can't they.


----------



## JessyG

Old wives tales were pretty much right for both of mine so far! Weird but my cravings were totally different this time the chinese calendar said boy and i am carrying differently. Strange huh! 

I wouldnt have been surprised or disappointed with two girls, in fact i think two girls would be awesome but i love the one girl one boy idea too! 

Everyone thinks time is going so quickly but i think it is going soooo slowly. I feel like each week is taking a lifetime since 2nd tri started.


----------



## koj518

we are having a boy!!! 

:blue:

his heart rate was 144 today so I guess that's consistent with old wives tales, but the chinese gender calendar told me girl so they were wrong! 

Looking forward to all the gender scans coming up for you all!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Exciting Koj!! Congrats on the news of bubs being a boy &#128153;

The Chinese predictor got it wrong for us... Said boy. We are having girl and her heart beat was 140bpm.

It's so exciting knowing what everyone is having but also nice we have some team yellow so have to wait till Jan for news on those babies.

20week scan is a week tomorrow... I agree Sarah, seems to be dragging the past couple of weeks!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh another little boy, lovely! Congratulations :) the boys really are outnumbering the girls! 

Are we all set with names ladies or no idea yet?


----------



## JessyG

We are struggling with names but we knew we would with a boy. Top 3 that we can agree on are 

1. Arthur
2. Finlay
3. Rory

Thats in order of my favourites. I love Rufus and Jude but my Oh says no and he likes Alistair but i said no.


----------



## London Kiwi

I love all those names Jessy.
esp the last two. They would be high on my list if we were having a boy. I know alot of Arthur's born in the past year, it's a nice name too.

We are struggling to agree on anything really! I think we agreed more on boys names. But alas we are having a girl so need to think pink!
I like unisex names for girls but husband not so much.

He is more decisive than me and has a list of names he loves;

Matilda (his number one choice)
Poppy (I'm not sold as doesn't go with our last name)
Heidi 
Hollie 

Anyone got any suggestions?! The middle name will probably be Jane - after his mother.


----------



## JessyG

Oh really London i definity dont want a popular name so maybe Arthur is out. 

Out of those names i love Heidi and Matilda what names have you been thinking? If we were having a girl she would habe likely been Audrey if that helps at all. Either that or Penelope (penny day to day)


----------



## London Kiwi

I'm totally with you on that Jessy, I have vetoed anything in the top 20!!

So Arthur seems quite popular in london at the moment. My work colleague just had an Arthur (Artie) and he is such a cutie, love when he visits the office!

Funny you mention those names, I love Audrey! I have a friend who I call Audrey (it's her middle name) but my husband says it's too old fashioned! Honestly we have an excuse for any name haha. And Penelope is the middle name of my niece.

Matilda and Heidi I like. Both go with Jane and our last name.
I also like Georgia and Luella and anything unisex for a girl.

I would prob hands down go with Matilda just so it's easier but I'm not sold on Tilly as a nickname as I know too many dogs called Tilly (maybe I should just not think that way....?) I'm from New Zealand and over home/Aussie way if you have a Matilda she would be nicknamed Maddie. I've tried that on a few people here and they don't get it so not sure that would work either.

Why are names so difficult?! :shrug:


----------



## JessyG

Georgia is lovely! Never heard of Luella but its super cute. I love Art/Artie i will checl what its popularity is like in Sunny Scotland just now haha. Finlay is relatively popular in scotland i guess aswell. My OH loves Harry and although i do like it i know so many Harrys and i just dont want him known as Harry N in School. 

I know what you mean about Tilly but the whole pet thing annoys me because most people now adays call their pets human names. I know a cat with the same name as my daughter haha. I have learned to be ok with it :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

Yes you're right... A lot of pets now have human names, gone are the days of Smokey and patch!
Our cat is Wilson. She's actually a girl but my husband named her after his favourite NFL player Russell Wilson. Regardless if she was a boy or girl she was going to be Wilson. She actually quite suits it though!


----------



## Sarahcake

I love Finley, Jessie. It was definitely on my boys list but my partner doesn't like it so it's a nope :( I'm not a lover of Arthur but that's mostly because it is very very popular down here and I hear it a lot. 

Out of the choices you have, London, I really like Heidi and Luella! My cousin's girl is Heidi and it's such a pretty name and Luella is unusual but also very pretty, and goes with Jane! 

Our names have pretty much boiled down to girl, Harley Ann and boy Christopher Paul. 

Both my mother in law and my mum who's passed had Ann as a middle name so that's a no brainer and my partner's dad is Christopher and my dad who's also passed is Paul :) 

Unless baby comes out looking nothing like either of those names, were pretty set I think :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah sounds like you're sorted! Lovely names and it's nice having something in there that means something isn't it. 

My husband really wants his mums Name Jane as the middle name and I'm fine with that. My mother also passed away but her name doesn't really work as a middle name or with our last name, her middle name was Joan which my neice has as a middle name and while it's similar to Jane I don't like it as much... So Looks like Jane it will be!

Now for her first name.... I think we will settle on 3 (most likely Matilda, Heidi and Luella - if I get my way! Although he doesn't like it) and then decide when she arrives.

Weather is crappy here today, was stormy last night


----------



## Sarahcake

I think Jane is easier to work into a name than Joan tbh your choices are lovely though :) its nice to have a few options I think. I just get set on one name and that's it then haha! My son is Logan Max which has no meaning whatsoever, we just liked it and getting his dad to agree a name was absolutely torture so we went with it! &#128514; so it's a nice change for this baby to have a name with a bit of meaning! 

The weather here is sunny now but there's some beasty black clouds remaining from the rain storm we had last night!


----------



## London Kiwi

Yep I agree re: Jane.
And my husband cares more about having a family name than I do so I'll
Let him have it &#128522;

So atleast she has a middle name sorted! 

Just watching about Barcelona. Absolutely terrible. One of my fav Cities, think I've been there about 10x including in June when my sister visited from NZ with my niece and nephew.
Heartbreaking


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So far only half agreed on Lincoln for a boy. I like Evie or a variation of for a girl.

We are team yellow so will have plenty of time to play this game haha.

We downloaded an app which is essentially baby name tinder lol! So myself and DH both have it and it'll sync a list of names you've agreed on :)

The app is called Baby Names (yellow with white egg) if anyone fancies a swipe name choice game!


----------



## London Kiwi

Married we have that app!
Last night I got a message telling me I'd swiped through all the names, damn it!

My niece is Evie and my husbands best friend has an Evie too. I also love that name! It's very cute.
Like Lincoln as well :)


----------



## JessyG

I have totally gone off Arthur now with how popular it seems to have gotten! Thanks married i have downloaded that app! 

I was pretty sure i was feeling movement a week or two ago and now i hardly feel anything. Its very weird. Cant wait to feel him properly!

Do you like Edie? Its very similar to Evie if you were thinking of an alternative.


----------



## London Kiwi

Jessy I felt what I thought was a quick succession of little kicks on Sat but nothing since.
I've literally been sitting here talking to my belly like a mad woman!! Want another kick! I'm sure she will when she's ready....


----------



## Jcliff

I feel movement a lot lately. Esp when I'm on the couch at night


----------



## koj518

a switch flipped couple days ago and I went from "is this gas?" to "oh that's definitely the baby"!!


----------



## Daisies11

I've not been on here in a while, hope you're all doing well!

Some lovely name ideas ladies. We're staying yellow and it seems to be making it trickier for us to come up with names, but so far for girls it's looking like either Matilda or Madeleine and for a boy probably Max, but Jack is also a contender. It's so hard picking names though. If only I could just ignore dh and his ideas, it would be way easier then!

I'm going to have a look at that app married, thanks!

And I'm feeling bubs quite a bit now. I first felt something really early - 13 weeks and 5 days, but now tend to feel something pretty regularly, and can feel babe getting into a different position and my tummy getting harder in the area where they're getting comfy.


----------



## Sarahcake

Some lovely names ladies :) it's the hardest thing finding that perfect name. I may have mine sorted, but I know what I'm like, I may just go NOPE when they are here! 

I just saw about the happenings in Barcelona. Shocking. when will it end? :(


----------



## Marriedlaydee

JessyG said:


> I have totally gone off Arthur now with how popular it seems to have gotten! Thanks married i have downloaded that app!
> 
> I was pretty sure i was feeling movement a week or two ago and now i hardly feel anything. Its very weird. Cant wait to feel him properly!
> 
> Do you like Edie? Its very similar to Evie if you were thinking of an alternative.

Edie is cute...bit I swear I know of an 'old lady with that name' lol! You know how that goes :haha:...

But yes I guess I have an attraction to that sound in the name. I said Evelyn was cute and then it spiralled to Eva, eve, Evie....

Baby will be called Baby T when it's born I reckon. I can totally see how sometimes you don't settle until baby is here and you've seen their face!


----------



## Sarahcake

I love Evelyn, my nan was that and I loved it from a young age. My partner has noped it though as he said it's too old fashioned. 

What about Edith? That could be shorter to Edie day to day and Edith is a lovely name. It is old fashioned but it's facing somewhat of a resurgence lately.


----------



## Wills_2

Congrats Koj and welcome to team blue :blue:

Some lovely names there ladies!
London - love Heidi or Matilda (Maddie)
Married - I also love Evie but my DD is Ava so sadly I could never have it as its too similar :wacko: Luckily its a boy for us but still discussing names at the mo. DH likes Ethan and I quite like Theo but we have a bit more time to decide yet thankfully! If it was a girl DH wanted Chloe and I wanted Aria...we never agree :haha:

Am jealous of those feeling movement...I've had the odd little kick/movement but appear to have one lazy baby here, by now DD was always moving! Doesn't help that hes a bit lazy as I find myself reaching for my doppler for reassurance. I've got my 20 week scan on 31st August (will be 20+5 mind!!) so fingers crossed they will reassure me all is well. Hopefully its a sign of a contented baby when he's born lol x


----------



## London Kiwi

Ethan and Theo are both lovely! Funnily enough Ethan was a name my husband liked and I liked Theo but he wasn't convinced.
I actually think it's because all his mates are Arsenal fans and he thinks of Theo Walcott, yes he is that ridiculous !
Names are tough!
Atleast we still have a few months to decide &#128522;

I'll be 20+3 at my scan next Thursday. Can't wait now. I too am waiting for another kick! I used my Doppler This morning, was a pretty strong heartbeat, she's moving up higher too!

My husband actually just tried to hijack my phone and read this thread! Who would've thought men would be interested haha.

Quiet night in for us. I made home made burgers and wedges and a night on the couch is on the cards!


----------



## JessyG

Names for girls were easy for us. Boys names have always been tricky but i am pretty keen on Finlay atm so ill see how it feels in a couple of months time!

My feet were all swollen when i got in from work today! I am only 17 weeks! This doesnt bode well on how its gonna be towards the end :haha:

My pizza andbread craving is subsiding now. All i want is frosties and ice cold milk.


----------



## Missbb2591

I have a little girl called Matilda and she gets called Tilly.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Wills_2 said:


> Congrats Koj and welcome to team blue :blue:
> 
> Some lovely names there ladies!
> London - love Heidi or Matilda (Maddie)
> Married - I also love Evie but my DD is Ava so sadly I could never have it as its too similar :wacko: Luckily its a boy for us but still discussing names at the mo. DH likes Ethan and I quite like Theo but we have a bit more time to decide yet thankfully! If it was a girl DH wanted Chloe and I wanted Aria...we never agree :haha:
> 
> Am jealous of those feeling movement...I've had the odd little kick/movement but appear to have one lazy baby here, by now DD was always moving! Doesn't help that hes a bit lazy as I find myself reaching for my doppler for reassurance. I've got my 20 week scan on 31st August (will be 20+5 mind!!) so fingers crossed they will reassure me all is well. Hopefully its a sign of a contented baby when he's born lol x

Ahhh LOVE Ava too!!! :haha: our last name is only three letters....hummmm


----------



## London Kiwi

Missbb2591 said:


> I have a little girl called Matilda and she gets called Tilly.

I say Matilda to people then mention Tilly - but then everyone keeps saying to me it was their dogs name or their neighbours dog....
You can't win can you! There's always something about each name that puts people off... 

At the moment it's the top of our list.

Would be so much easier if babies came with a little name tag and you had to name them that. Like a cabbage patch kid :)


----------



## AussieBub

Been way too long since I updated here. Had my 20 week scan last week. Baby is absolutely fine and no anomalies were found. Yay! We've named him Flynn and finally today at 21+1 weeks OH got to feel him kicking away. I've been feeling him for almost 4 weeks ao it's nice he can feel Flynn moving now too. That's all there is to report. Here's a photo from my 20 week scan. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## London Kiwi

Aussie that scan is AMAZING! 
Gorgeous Flynn!
It's so clear, how beautiful.

You've made me very excited to have my 20-week scan on Thurs.

Good friends had a baby girl this afternoon and named her Hollie, one of the names we liked... Better cross that one off the list too!


----------



## Soph1986

Awww so glad scan went well Aussiebub! Lovely picture 

I'm so fed up today. Two year old has been a nightmare. Woke at 5am and still awake now. Tantrums and screaming all day!!! Husband is away for another 4 weeks &#55357;&#56877;.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Amazing Aussie wondered where you got to but was happy that you didn't need us too much lately so must have been feeling better in yourself :)

You guys going to have a 3D scan later on?


----------



## AussieBub

I've been keeping busy lately. DD went away for 2 weeks so OH and I went out a lot. And then I've had my dad visiting from Aus all week as well so I've not been around much for the last 3 weeks. I've been feeling much happier since Flynn started moving but because his movements were so rare and faint for weeks, I did freak out and break down the night before my 20 week scan thinking there could be something wrong. Huge sigh of relief to learn everything is fine and he's just lazy lol. He's wriggling around a lot atm so I'm very happy atm.

-AussieBub


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies,

I've just caught up, didn't realise how long since I was on.

Loving lots of the names. 

We were totally set on Hector for a boy but now I'm not too sure. I quite like Tristan too. I kind of can't imagine having a boy.

20 week scan coming up 1st september when I will be 20 weeks exactly.


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh Aussie that picture is really lovely! Very clear and detailed. Flynn is a gorgeous name too! 

Lots of scans coming soon then, 1 week today until my gender scan then our anomaly scan is 13th September when I'm 20 weeks exactly. 

Just come back from a surprise weekend away to lift my spirits after getting quite low with my back pain. Back is gradually getting better but this weekend I walked around a farm/zoo and had hands on experiences with meercats (they are the cutest to hold and they love cuddles!) And Lemers, Servals, snakes, hedgehogs ect and it was amazing. Really helped lift me up a bit and seeing friends I hadn't seen for a while helped so much. So things are good here. 

Hope youve all had a lovely weekend x


----------



## Soph1986

Ahhh anomaly scan on Thu. I can't wait until it's over!! I know babies moving about in there but still terrified there's something wrong. Once that's over then the countdown begins. Still another 4 weeks until I see midwife again.


----------



## Sarahcake

Pregnancy is basically just wandering from one stressor to another really isn't it. I'm sure all will be fine Soph :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Mine is Thurs too. Soph I think we had our last scans on the same day too! 
I was really excited about it but now I'm a little worried that there will be something wrong. Prob totally over reacting so will just think positively.

My next midwife appointment is on 6th Sept


----------



## JessyG

Next anomoly scan is a week on thurs. I think the same as you wills! I too am freaking a little bit so busy with my DDs birthday tomorrow and we were away at the weekend. I feel i have overdone it but how do you slow down with a child to look after and house to keep!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Happy birthday to your little one Jessy! I hope she's (and yourselves ofc) are having a wonderful day :) unfortunately slowing down just isn't possible sometimes! But please try and relax when you are able to :) 

First day back at work for me, back pain has held off! Hurrah! Mind has been well and truly melted however by new medication administration rules and safeguarding, yay! Still, glad to be back, I miss working when I am unable to do so!


----------



## impatient1

We found out last week that we are having a baby boy this time.


----------



## Missbb2591

Congrats on team blue :blue:


----------



## London Kiwi

Congrats Impatient &#128153;


----------



## koj518

congrats!! yay a fellow team :blue:


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww another boy for team blue! Congratulations!


----------



## Wills_2

JessyG said:


> Next anomoly scan is a week on thurs. I think the same as you wills! I too am freaking a little bit so busy with my DDs birthday tomorrow and we were away at the weekend. I feel i have overdone it but how do you slow down with a child to look after and house to keep!!

Didn't we have our last scans on the same day too?! I am just preying they a -confirm baby is ok and 
b - that its a boy!

Private scan said boy and DD was elated, think she'd be gutted if they said girl next week :haha:

Congrats impatient...lots of boys on our thread! We need some more team Pinks!

Sarah - any guesses on what you're having?


----------



## London Kiwi

Funny you say that Wills, I had the same conversation with my husband tonight.
Imagine we go to our scan on Thursday and they tell us we are actually having a boy not a girl like we've been thinking since our 16week scan.

I'm sure they got it right but there's always margin for error!


----------



## JessyG

Yes Wills our gender scans were on the same day!

I too havent quite gotten rid of all my baby girl clothes until after the 20 week scan next week just incase they say girl!!!


----------



## Soph1986

What time is yours *londonkiwi* ? Mine is 1pm. 

17 weeks and 2 days until maternity leave... Cant wait until it's single figures.


----------



## London Kiwi

Mine is at 10.30am hun... So will keep you all posted on how it goes.

Ahhh I love your countdown! It made me count how many weeks to go, I'm also likely finishing that week, just need to finalise a few things with HR in the coming weeks 




Soph1986 said:


> What time is yours *londonkiwi* ? Mine is 1pm.
> 
> 17 weeks and 2 days until maternity leave... Cant wait until it's single figures.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

18 Weeks and it's starting to show if I don't find baggy clothes lol

Two weeks until scan and I'm going mad waiting!
 



Attached Files:







bumpie_week_18_flag.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh look at that bump <3 so cute!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So has everyone felt movement yet??? Still anxiously waiting over here!!! All I feel are gurgles when I'm trying hard to concentrate and feel something!!! I'm terrible impatient and cannot wait for this 20 week scan to reassure me!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Lovely bump married!

I've felt a few small movements but nothing for a few days annoyingly! 

Scan is tomorrow and i bet she's in there wriggling around like mad. Hopefully I'll feel her more soon


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm the same as you, Kiwi. I felt quite a few movements over the course of a few days but after that it's been quite sporadic since. I've felt movement since and I'm not putting too much thought into it for now, it's too random to base babies wellbeing on. It won't be long Married :D


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Good luck tomorrow kiwi I'm so excited for you! <3


----------



## London Kiwi

I'll report in and post a pic of the little lady &#128151;


----------



## koj518

I started to feel consistent movement towards the end of my 18th week. Now I feel it everyday!!


----------



## Wills_2

Good luck London and Soph for your scans tomorrow...looking forward to seeing pics 

Married - I've felt a few movements but nothing major just yet sadly! I'm sure once we are all being kicked and punched we'll feel differently lol

Has anyone else had swelling really badly yet? I seem to be suffering with quite bad swelling on my left side but randomly not so much on my right side. Have also had headaches on and off for the last week or so and when googling it, it says it could be a sign of pre-eclampsia?! I did try ringing my midwife for advice but cant get hold of her so will ring the triage centre tomorrow and see what they say if the swelling is still bad. only thing is pre-eclampsia is normally diagnosed with protein in urine and high BP but on 15th my urine was fine and BP 110/60 so don't know if I'm worried for nothing...opinions ladies??!!


----------



## Soph1986

Wills_2 said:


> Good luck London and Soph for your scans tomorrow...looking forward to seeing pics
> 
> Married - I've felt a few movements but nothing major just yet sadly! I'm sure once we are all being kicked and punched we'll feel differently lol
> 
> Has anyone else had swelling really badly yet? I seem to be suffering with quite bad swelling on my left side but randomly not so much on my right side. Have also had headaches on and off for the last week or so and when googling it, it says it could be a sign of pre-eclampsia?! I did try ringing my midwife for advice but cant get hold of her so will ring the triage centre tomorrow and see what they say if the swelling is still bad. only thing is pre-eclampsia is normally diagnosed with protein in urine and high BP but on 15th my urine was fine and BP 110/60 so don't know if I'm worried for nothing...opinions ladies??!!

I had preeclampsia last time and the first symptom was swelling, then later the protein in urine and slightly raised BP. Headache and uncontrolled BP came later and by then was severe and needed emcs. I had no symptoms until 32 weeks and I think generally it's unlikely to get preeclampsia at 19 weeks ish. It is definitely possible after 20 weeks but I think it's far more likely not to be preeclampsia at this point. However, there is absolutely no harm in being checked out and they woiod much rather do that than take any chances.


----------



## Sarahcake

I'll be honest I don't know a great deal about preeclampsia but that being said, if you have things going on that you are worried about, you should absolutely ring for advice and it's very sensible of you for already doing so. So many women feel like they can't bother their midwives and sometimes things aren't right and go unnoticed - I'm not at all saying something is wrong here, just that it's sensible to call when your worried.

Give them a call today and see what they say. :) 

Is anyone dealing with insomnia here? I had it with Logan but much later on but for the last 3 nights im going bed at 10, not falling asleep until 1am and then am awake constantly moving and shifting. I'm so tired currently.


----------



## London Kiwi

All the best today Soph! 
I'm excited to see her again, roll on 10.30 !

Sarah, I don't sleep well at the best of times... Have never needed a lot of sleep but lately when my husband comes to bed or I wake to go to the toilet I find it hard to get back to sleep, very frustrating !


----------



## Sarahcake

I hope you both have wonderful scans today! Can't wait to see pictures! 

My partner just doesn't move in the night, once he's asleep, he's asleep so luckily he's not bugging me at night but I just can't seem to settle and I'm tired at the time because I'm yawning ect just can't drop off and stay there!


----------



## London Kiwi

Scan done!
20.8 cm long (with long legs apparently!)
Confirmed she's 100% a girl &#128151;
Everything seemed normal which is great.
The sonographer commented on how much she is moving, said it's great to see such a wriggly baby!
Photos were pretty crap to be honest... She was moving so much but the lady managed to get a pic of her featuring her arms etc. Not amazing but have attached anyway!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm so glad it all went well for you! I always find the 12 week pictures are much better than 20 weeks as they are so much bigger and can't always fit into the picture!


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarahcake said:


> I'm so glad it all went well for you! I always find the 12 week pictures are much better than 20 weeks as they are so much bigger and can't always fit into the picture!

Yes I think you're probably right. She's too big now.
Soph hope all goes well with your scan, only an hour to go!


----------



## Soph1986

Lovely scan *londonkiwi* glad it all went well. &#55357;&#56842;

Mine was good and everything looks completely normal! Still definitely a boy too lol. Such a relief when it's over and can relax a little.


----------



## Sarahcake

Glad to see that these babies haven't decided to change their mind on what sex they are &#128514;

Glad all went well with you too Soph :D


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah delighted for you Soph!
Definitely happy everything looks normal and now we can focus on the next 20 weeks before they arrive.

My next scan is a growth scan at 32 weeks, seems forever away!


----------



## Wills_2

aww London great pic and great she's still a girl lol

Also good to hear about yours Soph and thanks for your comments regarding pre-eclampsia. I didn't get chance to ring the midwife unit today cos work has been manic especially as I'm going away to St Ives in Cornwall for the weekend tomorrow so needed to get tomorrows work done today too. will see how I feel in the morning but might ring before we leave if I'm worried. headaches are still periodic and swelling is there but has subsided...


----------



## London Kiwi

St Ives, lovely! I hope you feel much better for your bank holiday away :flower:


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm told.St Ives is beautiful! I've not been there myself and it's criminal really as I'm only in Plymouth so not too far away. I hope you have a wonderful time :)
Take your pregnancy notes with you and if your still not feeling great, find the walk in center nearest there and go and see them lovely. Just coz your on holiday doesn't mean you won't be able to get medical help should you need it :) 

Midwife appointment for me tommorrow, check MSUs, bloods and listen to baby's heartbeat :D


----------



## London Kiwi

Awww great Sarah, bet you can't wait to hear baby! Hope it all goes well X


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Yay congrats kiwi! Our 16 week scan didn't produce great pics either so I'm prepared for an equally blurry baby in a few weeks! Lol


----------



## koj518

london - great pic!! and congrats on definitely having a girl! haha My tech also commented on how wiggly our little guy was too and how it's a good thing and that they get worried if they aren't very active. so movement apparently is a great thing!!

soph - congrats on definite boy to you!!


----------



## impatient1

Congrats on a girl London.

Hope you are feeling better Willis2


----------



## Sarahcake

Midwife went well today :) she used the Doppler without me asking her if she could so seems its still pretty standard here. 

Baby kept hitting it and wriggling away but she got there in the end. Good strong heartbeat and lots of movement so I'm happy. 

GTT booked in for the 6th Nov then my next midwife visit is booked for the 10th. 

Hope we've all had a good day today :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Great to hear Sarah!! 
So good to hear that heart beat isn't it!

I've had a hectic day at work today, well working from home but it was non stop! Normally I try to get a few chores done also but didn't happen today.

I chatted to my direct boss about maternity leave etc today. He said he will fully support me in whatever it takes not to lose me but I get the feeling he's not overly thrilled ! Oh well... Nothing I can do now! 

Delighted it's a long weekend, much needed!


----------



## Sarahcake

My other half is on a long weekend now and he's very smug about it as I'm on a 12 hour shift Saturday and Monday haha! 

It's so reassuring isn't it, I've been having a kind of crisis lately thinking I hope baby is ok as I'd not felt a movement for a few days - obviously it's too early for anything regular but I panic about everything in general so it really helped me.

It's good that you have his support but you are right, can't do nothing about it now anyway if he had a problem!


----------



## JessyG

I just found out today that i get paid company maternity leave. 18 weeks full pay then statutory for 21 weeks. Sooo much better than I was expecting!

Thats lovely hearing the heartbeat Sarah. I didnt even get a 16 week midwife app boo.


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah I spoke to the sonographer yesterday about movements and she said it's totally normal not to feel them / not to feel them often at this stage as while they are getting longer they are still very skinny so they still have lots of room in there.
She was wriggling around so blimmin much I thought I may as well make the most of not feeling her often at the moment as I'm sure when I feel her everyday I might wish I didn't haha. Esp when trying to sleep!

Jessy - that's awesome! You must be so pleased.
I'm incredibly jealous... I get nothing from work due to being too new :(


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh Jessy that's awesome, must be a huge weight off your mind! 
I'm in the same boat as you Kiwi, not entitled to it either but I qualify for maternity allowance which is basically the same amount that we have lived on for the last 18 months (I'm part time ATM, my new job is full time) so all is not lost!

Haha kiwi your not wrong, I remember being belted by Logan when he got bigger, he was born at 9lb 7oz and it hurt so kinda relieved were not at that stage yet lol


----------



## JessyG

Yeah the movements are lovely but i do recall a few at the end with my DD really made my feel sea sick it was like she was twisting my stomach haha.

Its weird cause mat pay when i went off with my DD was statutory so i have no idea when they changed it! So happy though. 

Less than a week until our scan, i am praying everything is ok.


----------



## Sarahcake

Gender scan tommorrow. I just have to get through this pig of a day. 12 hour shift with me being the only person capable of giving our medication for 60+ people... Help me &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## London Kiwi

Did you make it through the day Sarah?
Didn't you say you're an HCA? That seems like a lot of work for you!

Yay for the gender scan!! What are you thinking? Any preference?


----------



## Sarahcake

I have made it! Just about but I've made it. I'm a senior HCA/ nursing associate so it's a lot more work which I generally enjoy but not when it's like this. 

I've had to pull rank with staff answering me back and I've had a relative scream obscenities 2 inches from my face today so bit exactly a success but I'm out of there until Monday haha! 

I can't wait til tommorrow! I think boy, but I have no preference. I thought Logan was a girl last time and I was wrong so my mother's intuition isn't worth much &#128514;


----------



## London Kiwi

Yeah that is pretty crap! Enjoy your special day tomorrow.
Which Trust are you at?
We don't really get that behaviour with healthcare at home as we treat in the home after discharged from the Trusts so generally the patients are a lot happier.

Awww I can't wait to hear what you're having! I have a feeling you're joining me in team pink! What time is your scan?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarah good luck and enjoy your scan and the day tomorrow! 

I'm anxiously counting down the days to 20 weeks. I can't help it but experiencing a lot of worrying that something isn't right and I really hate it. I haven't been this paranoid since the first trimester! I think as it's the movement milestone that I'm expecting to have felt something by now even though I hear time and time again that there's still loads of time for that to happen. My body has been so good to me and handling this pregnancy like a dream so the more my body doesn't seem to change (apart from widening haha) the more I let myself worry that something isn't right.

On the plus side I think if I feel nothing by the scan in 9 days I will cry when I see it's perfectly happy bouncing about in there.....fingers crossed as I simply cannot wait to see our happy baby again <3


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks ladies :D 11am this morning, been awake most of the night worrying - stupidly really, that people aren't going to be disappointed. My partner has a strong preference for a girl, my son does too and all our family's are guessing girl. I don't want them to feel disappointment if it's a boy. I'm sure I'm being silly but things like this play on my mind. My gut feeling is boy but I don't mind either way. 

I'm currently in private healthcare under Harbour Healthcare but I will be going to Plymouth foundation trust and I cannot wait to leave where I am. 

Someone's relative basically came in shouting and screaming in my face asking why their totally independent with all aspects of personal care aunty wasn't wearing pants and why aren't we accompanying her to the toilet. She lives in a residential unit, declines all help and if she needs that help will have to be reassessed for our higher dependency unit but she didn't seem to get that instead telling me she was going to end my career. Good luck lady, I'm leaving there on the 11th anyway! Just wasn't what I needed after a stressful day. 

Married I totally get your concern :) honestly it's so stressful waiting to feel those movements. My midwife said to me on Friday that even second third forth ect babies can take up to 22-24 weeks to be felt by some mums :) it's all down to where baby is, where your placenta is too is a big one because if their thumping placenta, you won't feel that. Not long for your scan now I'm sure that all is ok x


----------



## London Kiwi

Sounds like you'll be delighted to be moving to your new job. I understand that families do get frustrated but I also find it incredibly frustrating that they don't take the time to understand and appreciate what you are doing for their loved ones. All part of healthcare working isn't it!

Awww honestly they will love the baby no matter what. I think come 11am once you see bubs regardless of the gender you'll be so delighted to see them wriggling around. My guess is girl for you but no matter what Logan will be an amazing big brother and your family won't mind either way.

My husband had a preference for a boy (but always suspected from before she was even conceived that we would have a girl) and now he's just happy that she's healthy and we have past that 20week mark.

Good luck for today!!

And married, I'm 21 weeks tomorrow and have felt very little movement which the sonographer said on Thursday is totally normal. Hopefully you'll start to feel something soon!


----------



## JessyG

Cant wait to hear sarah!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

<3 thank you so much ladies, I'm delighted to tell you that were having a girl!!! I'm in utter shock I really am! 

My partner and Logan are over the moon and I currently can't believe it haha! Very pleased though, one of each, I'm happy with that! 

Bloop is now Harley Ann!


----------



## London Kiwi

I knew it!
Yay hello Harley! &#128151;
Welcome to team pink, delighted for you Sarah!


----------



## JessyG

Yah! Is that 4 of us having one of each now? 

I felt the same finding out about this wee man, although i suspected it i found it difficult to really believe at first. 

Congrats to you and so glad your OH and logan are happy!


----------



## impatient1

Congrats on team pink Sarahcake!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you all <3 I never thought I would have one of each, I thought I would have all boys! Boys are wonderful but I'm excited for a change! My mother in law burst out crying as it's the first girl in generations so she's now buying all of the pink &#128514;&#128514; 

I keep checking the potty shot to make sure but there is the tell tale "burger" (3 lines) there lol 

I think that is 4 now with one of each! 

Exciting times for all of us to come!


----------



## Soph1986

Awww congratulations on team pink :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you Soph :D 

It's starting to sink in a little now! Haha


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Yay congrats Sarah!!!

Omg amazing video on Facebook today of a gender reveal at birth....clearly this family had multiple girls it was amazing! It's exactly how elated I want my husband to be if we find out it's a boy at the birth :)

I'll try post a link. Seriously watch it. It's made me laugh all day!!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1577995895584086&id=100001210730850


----------



## Marriedlaydee

19 Weeks today!

*waits for celebratory kick*


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you married :D for some reason my Facebook doesn't want me to play that video, just won't let me oddly enough! 

Yay for 19 weeks! I cannot believe how fast this second Tri is going for us all. I felt like I was mike's behind during first tri as you are all a few weeks ahead of me, but second it just feels like theirs no difference at all!


----------



## JessyG

I feel like it is going so slowly but perhaps thats cause i have known when my anomoly scan since 12 weeks so i have been anxiously awaiting that. I just hope everything is ok. 

2 more days its just a bummer cause my scan isnt until 4pm so have to work until 2ish then go to it so will be worrying all day. Ugh.


Yah married 19 weeks!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I can see what you mean Jessy, I've known about mine since my 12 week but I've had the interim gender scan to keep my attention on so actually the 20 week one is coming around quite quickly. having it late in the day sucks, mines 3pm and I've got to see the consultant after so I'm going to be there for bloody ages &#128514; still, hopefully being at work will mean the day will go a little quicker as you have other things to think about :)


----------



## London Kiwi

I feel like time is going by pretty quickly for me...
I'm 21 +1 today.

I've actually just called the hospital to change my 32week appointment and they told me on the phone that I will be having a 28week scan so that was a nice surprise! Was thinking I had 12 weeks Btwn scans.

Work is exceptionally demanding today, thank god it's a short week!


----------



## Soph1986

Another 21 + 1 here! I think after about 16 weeks it all goes by so quickly. Perhaps not the last few weeks right enough! 

Won't be long until some of us go off on maternity leave! I'm Dec 21st (School holidays) so not for ages yet.


----------



## Soph1986

I'm lying I'm 21 today and 21+ 1 tommorow. Totally blaming baby brain already or the fact DS was up most of the night.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I also had a scan at 16 weeks privately so it has broken up the wait nicely! I don't know what I would do without my 16 week photo on my phone. It remind me everyday on my home screen that this little human is real. I'm just really hoping I feel something soon. Today is an extremely sore back and very very very achy tired body. So i would like to say all is therefore okay in there so far!

7 days until the next scan! Omg can't wait. I'm getting so many people saying they can't believe we won't find out the gender and that we have a lot of willpower. Tbh it's easy before ultrasounds we didn't have this luxury and it's easy just to think we couldn't find out. I think because we have wanted this baby for so long and have wanted to find out it's healthy and well that this is our focus and what we will be grateful for.

Has anyone heard of MyHummy or Ewan The Sheep?? White noise toy and a mother's womb/heartbeat toy that apparently work miracles to get babies to sleep??? Wondering which to get!


----------



## Sarahcake

I haven't used either of them personally but I know someone who does use an Ewan the sheep. She had a fussy baby that couldn't sleep unless there was some.form of noise going on around her, but she's doing well since having that. It's certainly something I would contemplate if little lady is also fussy! 

I can understand why you wouldn't want to find out :) I do think it takes a lot of willpower though, there's no chance I could do it as im one of these people that just need to know. But I totally get your reasoning. Not long now until you see Baba again :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Haha I find it interesting to hear from others who do want to find out too! Obviously I think it's amazing to know what you're having and know if its a son or daughter. And clothes must be much easier :haha:

I'm fed up of intense dreams now. Sleep is really rubbish every night between dreams which actually exhaust me and getting up to pee half a dozen times lol!


----------



## Sarahcake

Not just me that's up peeing all night then! If it's not random attacks of insomnia keeping me up, it's my need to urinate constantly &#128514;&#128514; 

I had this with my son and my midwife told me back then that it's my body preparing me for the sleepless nights having a baby brings. That's cool, but a week or 2 before is acceptable... Not 4 months &#128514;


----------



## London Kiwi

I'm the same ladies! And I'm a terrible sleeper at the best of times so tend to just like there like a nutcase wishing and hoping I will fall asleep again.
I got up at 5am this morning because I went to the toilet and just couldn't sleep. 
I came downstairs and started looking at nursery bits online. I'm obsessed with Pinterest!! Wish we were rich so I could buy everything I love!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Pinterest is so bad when your deficient in the money department &#128514; I don't look anymore because there's so many nice things and I have so little money haha 

Family are starting to buy little girlie bits now and it's so strange seeing baby girls dresses in my house &#128514; were very much a boyish zone. Me and my partner are avid gamers, technology everywhere - gaming pc, PlayStation's ect and my son is the same and has all these boys toys and in amongst it all now are these dainty little pink dresses! Their so cute but so strange to see &#128514;


----------



## London Kiwi

Awww cute haha. 
My husband is mad into Xbox or PC gaming, he's 36 and I don't think he will ever grow out of it. He keeps saying to me that the baby will be in one hand and the Xbox controller in the other....


----------



## JessyG

I seem to pee loads during the day but only usually have to get up once at night which i am not complaining about.

I wish i had the money to splash out aswell. We are getting a blacl pram which is what i want but i really want a custom made seat liner footmuff and changing bag. Which woll probably cost me £150 this is after scrolling the net for deals on the actual pram :haha:

We go on holiday at the end of september then my partner has a concert in december in which he is going to london for and will cost a fair whack then its christmas then wham baby!! I dunno where i am getting the money for all the stuff i need/want.


----------



## London Kiwi

Me either Jessy! I have a never ending list of things i want! Maybe not necessarily need however.... 

I keep having to remind myself that I'll be living off maternity allowance only and that seems to stop me buying everything in sight! 

It's my birthday in September, think I'll make sure I get my husband to get something for me that I really want. Might be the last birthday present I get haha.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I really hope I sleep better tonight and I agree....its not acceptable to have sleepless nights this early!!

I cannot wait to start buying stuff. We also need to be careful and try to not go mad and just invest in important bits first! I work at IKEA so when baby is born I get a £100 gift voucher as a gift so we will be leaving the cot and a few other bits we can live without until then :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Nice little perk you get there!
I don't think I could cope working at IKEA I'd be shopping everyday!! I love going there and into the market place bits, love all the kitchen stuff, hmmm who am I kidding - I love it all !!


----------



## Sarahcake

You will get a lot for £100 as you well know! I won a competition when I was pregnant last time by IKEA for £100 in vouchers and I got the cot, mattress, bedding, changing table and 2 chest of drawers, the cheapest of the cheap wooden ones mind but we were poor at the time and it was 100% better than nothing! The cot was amazing and we only really got rid of it 18 months back - Logan's been in a toddler bed for years but it was kept just in case... Then we sold it &#128514;&#128514; oops! 

But yeah, going off the point, you'll get loads at IKEA for £100!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarah we will go for the cheap wooden one too....doesnt matter to me what colour it is. There's a white one which is £60 if I change my mind though! Plus I'll still get my staff discount anyway! We won't be getting a changing table but definitely need some more storage! One little three drawer unit we have most certainly won't be enough! It'll drive me mad way before the baby is born though so probably need savings for that one! Gift card will cover the cot and any other bits I don't realise I need later down the line lol.

Slightly better night's sleep this time! 5 1/2 hours sleep but I only woke up once for the loo and managed to get straight back to sleep after pushing husband off my pillow lol. He's such a pest!


----------



## Sarahcake

My partner does that to me, soon as I leave a pillow he claims it as his own! Glad to hear your sleeping better though, tiredness sucks. 

I found a changing table to be quite helpful last time as we didn't have a massive amount of space so we kept nappies and wipes on there. I have way more space this time around however so I don't think we will bother. 

Had an unusual thing happen last night, I am prone to allergies and I carry an epipen with me at all times for latex and beesting reactions. I had fish (home cooked Young's stuff) and a few bits of scampy last night with chips and as soon as I had eaten it, my tongue went numb and the back of my throat did too. So it seems I'm now allergic to fish/shell fish! Apparently it's quite common to gain allergies during pregnancy. Just what I need haha


----------



## JessyG

Oh no that must have been quite scary sarah. Glad you are ok though.

Good luck for your scan today Wills!


----------



## London Kiwi

That sounds awful Sarah! No more fish for you! Glad you're ok.

Wills - post a pic, good luck Hun!


----------



## Sarahcake

Wills I hope you have a wonderful scan today lovely :) 

It was just bizzare as I've never had a food allergy before. Other allergies sure but not food so because I can't tell weather it was fish or shellfish as I had them both, I now have to say goodbye to both! Pregnancy is fun isn't it lol


----------



## JessyG

Just back from our anomoly scan. It was pretty quick considering how much they have to check. Everything looked great though she said and it is most definitely a boy. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely day


----------



## London Kiwi

Great to hear Your little boy is all looking fine Jessy! &#128153;


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh I'm so sorry Jessy I'm at work so I didn't see it was your scan too, I apologise for that. 

I'm glad the scan was a success, that's one cooperative boy if they managed to get done nice and quickly!


----------



## JessyG

He was pretty laid back she said. He did have his hand on his chest which made it a bit tricky to see his heart but she proded him a few times and finally got it. All other measurements were easy enough. And we didnt tell her we knew it was a boy so it didnt influence her haha. And she said categorically boy! Loving my wee boy so much already. Just need a name for him now and to wait another 20 weeks to see him again. X


----------



## Sarahcake

Our midwife actually said to us not to tell the sonographer at the 20 week scan that we know the sex because otherwise they won't tell you and getting confirmation is advisable. 

Little ladies bits are pretty obviously not penis shaped so I'm not too worried but its always nice to get a second opinion :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahh congrats jessy did u get a nice new shiny pic to cherish? I love having mine on phone screen it reminds me of this little miracle I still can't feel big movements from!


----------



## Jcliff

Can't believe we are almost half way there! This is going by so fast!


----------



## London Kiwi

I woke up this morning thinking yay it's September now... getting closer and closer to Jan!
I'm 21+4 today and the bump is surely growing! 
It's my birthday later this month and being from New Zealand it was always the start of Spring so Sept has always been my fav month. However this side of the world it signals the start of cold weather... but given we have a little winter surprise coming I'm not that bothered this year!
Off for my morning swim &#127946;&#127996;*&#9792;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7929.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha yeah it's the 1st and it's already gone cold here today &#128514; 

Look at that bump though <3 gorgeous! I feel absolutely huge this time around, they say you do on your second but this is ridiculous lol I'll try and get a pic at some point!


----------



## JessyG

We had a terrible summer up here anyway so i am quite looking forward to autumn. Its my favourite season. Other than all the bugs that are going around especially at my daughters nursery i like this half of the year!

I think i am finishing for holiday on 8th December so almost only 3 months to go.


----------



## Daisies11

Kiwi you've just brought it home to me how close we are to these babies coming. September always feels like the start of the countdown to Christmas and here we are!

Some lovely bump shots ladies, they're all coming along now.

I've not been on here much lately as we first went for our anomaly scan 2 weeks ago and they couldn't complete due to a stubborn little baby. I went back today and all was completed and is looking great with baby which is such a relief. It's really been getting to me that we needed to go back and I'd been worrying loads about it, so kind of pulled away from coming on here. It's nice now that it's all done and I can relax a little knowing that this babe is looking as good as can be!

We stayed on team yellow, although I'm sure I got a peek of boy bits!

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Daisies I'm glad the second scan attempt went Well! And I'm so excited that you're team yellow too! My scan is on Tuesday and all I have to do is cover my husband's eyes so he doesnt see anything ha!

Here's my bump at only 19+3...oh my
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20170901_174913.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## koj518

congrats on a good scan Daisies! 

It's getting a bit chilly over here too. Can't believe it's September already!! It's almost apple picking season <3


----------



## London Kiwi

Daisies so happy to hear that the scan went well. And fair play for remaining team yellow, you ladies have strong willpower &#128155;

Married - what a lovely pic!! That's a gorgeously round bump you have!


----------



## Soph1986

Is anyone else getting braxton hicks? Forgot how much I hated the feeling!!!

Bump at 21 +3. Huge this time and gained 8 pounds now.:cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3401.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Looking great Soph!!!! It was so weird seeing it pop this week, finally feels a bit more real right?

I haven't dared step on my scales I'm certain I've gained at least a stone. I'm not going to find out I always ask my midwife just to tell me if there's a problem gaining too much weight but not to give me the number. It'll just stress me out and I'm happier not knowing haha. Ignorance is bliss until they tell me I need to try watch my diet a bit more. :haha:

No Braxton hicks here...i get cramps now and again but I also know that it's likely my stomach and bowel isn't happy about being squished more than usual! I can't imagine feeling those practise contractions eeek


----------



## Wills_2

Hey ladies, finally able to check in. Work has been crazy this week (i'm an accountant and its month end!) meaning I've been doing more 9 - 7 instead of 9-5 and its knackered me lol

sarah - congrats on team pink! Girls are fab but I hear they are so much harder than boys...glad I'm having a boy this time lol Also glad to hear you are ok...stay away from fish for a while!!!

Married - great bump you have there! 
My DD had a Ewan the dream sheep when she was born and she loved it. So much so that she's 5 now but still has it in bed with her! The downside to them is I've literally bought about 10 of them as after a while one of the feet/sounds stop working (usually the rain and heartbeat which is what my DD likes) and as far as I'm aware there's no guarantee with them. DD's original one still goes to bed with her but I did take out the wires when it stopped working so I could wash it as its her original one and her fave one but then she has another she still likes to listen to! I will be certainly buying one for this baby though I see they do a dog now or a grey sheep so as DD has purple might try a different one so I know which sheep belongs to which child lol

Daisies/jessy - glad scans went well ladies
Soph - great bump pic...i'll try and get a half decent one of mine and upload when I get 5.

AFM - went for the 20 week scan the other day but have to go back on 14th Sept as according to the lady I have the most laid back baby she has ever seen and all of her usual tricks to get baby to move didn't work so she couldn't get all of the necessary measurements. She di get head, bowel, kidney and thigh but couldn't get the rest. seems like we have a tall boy here though as he's measuring a week and a half forward on his legs but the other measurements she did get were on track. She reassured us everything she saw was absolutely fine but she just couldn't get all of the measurements and there was someone else waiting for their appointment so we ran out of time. I'm looking at the positive that I get to see the baby again. Plus the last few days he's been moving and kicking more so I know he's ok in there!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you lovely :D I too have heard that girls are more hard work so we shall see haha! Sorry to hear that work has been so manic for you this week. 

I had the same for my 20 week scan with Logan, was just too laid back! I went back 5 days later I believe it was and they managed to get all the measurements they needed. Think of it as another chance to see him, they come so scarcely so it's nice to get another look. Glad all that she could see is looking perfect though. The anomaly scans really are amazing, the level of depth in which they can see everything at this gestation is very cool! 

As for me, had my nans funeral yesterday which was very sad as expected, we decided to perk ourselves up and look at prams after and we put the deposit down on our pram yesterday. We've gone for a cossatto Giggle 2 in the posy colourscheme. Got a good deal, was £499 with the car seat, changing bag, newborn carry cot and seat unit, rain cover and an isofix car seat base. The original deal we were going to go for with the pram and cot and everything basically had changed for cheaper things and wasn't really worth the money. 

Leaving there, some fricking idiot on his mobile failed to stop at a traffic light as he was looking at his phone hit the back of us. We got out to say what the f**k was that and him and a mate went mad, went to punch me, my other half and screamed at my son in the car. Awful. Went right to the police and then to a&e to get checked over, all is well. It's minimal damage to the car but needs assessing and these guys are known to police so more in depth statements are being given Sunday and should be enough to bring them in. 

What a day yesterday was! Hopefully today is better!


----------



## London Kiwi

Omg Sarah that is horrific. Glad to hear everything is ok.
What a day you had yesterday :(
Sending you a big hug :hugs:


----------



## JessyG

Jesus sarah that sounds awful. He went to punch you. What a arsehole. 

Wills glad what she saw was good and sure everything will be grand on 14th aswell.

We are moving furniture around today (well i'm not :haha:) got my OH a new phone and am a couple of tops and a pair of mat jeans. My OH and my mum are now building my DDs wardrobe aswell today.

We have ordered our pram too. Its the cybex balios m in moonlight (black) its going to be delivered to my mums as i dont want it here nor do we have room just now with all the rooms being rearranged.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahh so exciting all the pram ordering!!! We will be looking after our 20 week scan Tuesday!!! I'm pretty sure I want one from the Kiddicare website so we will travel to their store in Peterborough to see. I have friends who live there so a good excuse!

So sorry about that awful altercation....i had someone hit me when he cut me up last year but he sped away. I asked DH to get me a dashcam cos I was so shaken from anger over it for a long time!!

It's a lovely hot day here but my back is agony so some much needed horizontal time for me! I've worked 46 hours this week and I think it's evident!


----------



## Daisies11

Thanks ladies!

Married, I couldn't help myself but have a little look yesterday, and I'm sure I saw boy bits! We'll see soon enough I guess! For all I know I could have seen absolutely nothing. Good luck for Tuesday.

And I went on the scales today to find out I've now gained 12 pounds total, of which 7 has been in the last 3 weeks &#128584; I'm blaming baby but in all honesty I think our holiday last week with copious amounts of seaside treats is probably what did it!

Soph, no braxton hicks for me yet, and I don't recall having any with ds. Lots of time for me to get them though I guess, I can imagine it's uncomfy.

I can't believe all these cheeky babies refusing to cooperate with scans! Naughty little babes.

Sarah that sounds awful, I hope you're all alright. Some people are such idiots on the road and get so wound up, no need for aggression like that at all!

Exciting to hear about the prams being ordered. I need to ask dh to get ours down from the loft so I can clean it up.


----------



## Wills_2

OMG Sarah sorry to hear those idiots subjected you and your family to that, glad everyone is ok...just had a nose at that pram and its so cute and a fantastic way to cheer yourself up after the funeral :hugs:

Jessy - I like that pram too! Will hopefully be ordering the venicci one I like in the next week or so.

Daisies - 12 lb isn't too bad at this point xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks for the concern ladies, really appreciate it :) we're all fine, just emotions running high and it was the worst day for it to happen. Been out for a lovely day at the park though which included ice cream so life is good! 

Daisies, 12lb honestly isn't that bad :) it may seem like a lot but stop and think about what your body is doing at the moment, it really is justified! 

Jessy, I had to look that one up as I'm terrible with prams but it's very nice, and a good price point too which is always a bonus! 

Wills, a friend of mine had one of the vennici ones and she loved it. Was a gray fabric and white frame, looked beautiful. 

Married, as soon as my first pay check comes from my new job I will be buying a dash cam for sure. It would have done a lot of the talking for us to the police yesterday if we had one! Sorry to hear your back is bad again :( I can totally sympathise with you about how bad that can be. I hope it's better soon. 

Thanks again everyone for the well wishes, I seem to just have so much drama going on lately! Really I have a very quiet life normally haha


----------



## Soph1986

What a terrible thing to happen sarahcake!!!! Sounds so frightening. 

I'm feeling a bit fed up this weekend. Husband is away for another 12 days and feeling a bit lonely. I live in a pretty remote area away from where I grew up and it's getting to me recently. Pregnancy hormones!!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

It feels like Christmas excitement...tomorrow is Scan Day Eve! :haha: it goes from excitement to worry now and again. I know I'll be so nervous Tuesday morning but there's so much excitement about going baby shopping afterwards.

Too too excited <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh Soph that must be so hard :( I've done the while isolated thing but not away from my other half, I know if be climbing the walls. 

I hope this 12 days goes really fast for you.

Not long now then married :D i get more excited over scans than I do over Christmas, Im a bit of a Grinch I'm afraid! My next scan isn't til the 13th which feels like ages away but isnt. Consultant appointment to go with that too.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarah i have so many appointments coming up I was starting to lose track! I have a glucose tolerance one which is an all day bore fest according to my friend...thats in about 5 weeks time. I have a consultant appointment in 3 weeks time roughly too...and two others booked in which I confirmed online when they popped up but no letters so say what they are yet lol! 

I'm sad that this will be the last NHS scan. My consultant may book another if they want due to my abnormal smear results last year and the fact I had the procedure to take away a part of my cervix. Hoping all is fine when they take a look but zero bleeding since my last period in April is an amazing sign that all may run smoothly! We have said we will book and pay for private scan at 30 weeks though . So something we can plan and look forward to!

I have baby buying bug....i really want to buy more clothes and the first toy!!!! *must contain excitement*


----------



## Sarahcake

It's soooo hard to resist buying things! I'm the only one who hasn't so far in my family as I've not been paid yet &#128514;

Oh yes the GTT is boring I'm afraid. I have mine in early November. Take blood, drink a drink, sit for 2 hours, take more blood and see a consultant if needs be. Not really fun. It's just the waiting around that's the problem because you can't leave the unit. 

They may well offer you a scan to check on your cervix later on, they should do really. But yeah I get what you mean, I also intend to book a private scan around 30 weeks as 20 weeks with nothing is a long long time. 

Last week at my current job for me this week and my son starts school on Wednesday, cannot believe it has come to this time already :O


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Happy 19 weeks Sarah!

Hope back to school day goes well and the last day at your current job runs smoothly for you <3

In referral to the glucose test my poor friend had a 5 hour wait! I really appreciated that little nightmare in my head lol


----------



## JessyG

Aww good luck to your son starting school!

I am dying, i have either a pulled muscle or pinched/trapped nerve in my middle back. OMG its torture. I could hardly breathe this morning or walk. 2 hot water bottles later and i am able to move but breathing still hurts. Just hope the wee man is ok in there.


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww thanks ladies, he's very ready for it! 

Married, the 5 hours test is usually if you fail the 3 hour test so it shouldn't be that one right off :) 

Oh Jessy bless you, I know exactly how bad that can be. Rest up as much as you can, I wouldn't lay down as you will struggle to get back up but find a nice supportive upright seat and get a hot water bottle down the base of your back and stay there as much as you can. Stand up and have a little move every hour - which will hurt like hell, but siezing up is worse. That's the way I managed to heal mine but you must rest up for a few days otherwise it will take longer to get better x


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Scan daaay tomorrowwwww!

I had one moment of nervousness that tomorrow is the day we find out it's growing healthy etc...and that maybe I should prepare for the fact it's not just exciting to see the baby it's quite important and could reveal stuff...

Eeek. But for tonight I'll be excited...then 9.30am tomorrow I'll have another freak out then fingers crossed we have a happy healthy baby and can go baby stuff shopping....!

I'll update when I can! <3


----------



## London Kiwi

Good luck married!!
I am excited to hear the news of your healthy bubs! X


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay! Happy 20 weeks married and I hope that your scan is amazing. Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Scan went great!

Didn't get a great picture upsettingly but happy we have a healthy Baby!

Baby was impossible to find out the sex even if I had agreed to know! It was just too comfy in there


----------



## London Kiwi

Awww great to hear married, you must be delighted and relived to see bubs so happy in there!
Did they say if you'll get any more scans? I have a growth scan at 28 weeks.

Midwife appointment for me tomorrow. I'm sure its just a standard appointment but i'll report in to let you know if she does / says anything that may be useful.

Starting to feel baby a little more now, shes quite active in there!


----------



## JessyG

Great new married! So nice to see them bobbing about isnt it.

I feel like my bump has shrunk?!? Or maybe its cause i am wearing proper mat clothes now rather than squeezing myself into my normal clothes!

Our pram arrived at my mums and she put it together. Said it looks lovely. Cant wait to pop over and give it a push around her house!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww glad all is well married :) it's really hard to get a decent picture at 20 weeks as they are so much bigger than 12 weeks they just don't fit properly on screen! Then if you do get a good angle, they move suddenly &#128514; I think the only decent picture of my son was his facial profile and the rest were terrible! 

Jessy, it could well be because your in proper maternity clothes so your giving your body the right amount of room and support in your clothing :) 

Getting the pram is so exciting!! I bet you can't wait to see it!

Kiwi, glad your starting to feel more movement! My girly is a right little wriggler at times too, always at night though which does not bode well for when she's out in the world &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thanks everyone. No more scans but I have a consultant appointment in 3 weeks in regards to my procedure on my cervix so it would depend on whether she felt she wanted to see another scan later on. I've had zero complaints of bleeding or discomfort so I have a good report to give her which I don't think would encourage a scan. Tbh I'm sort of glad they're out the way! Which is weird! So stressful every time I go. I am just waiting for movement and I'm sure that'll bring me comfort and reassurance as time goes on.

We haven't gone shopping. The scan was a total of 2 hours in hospital due to delays and having to try for a second scan to get the heart measurements...so I am knackered and just woke from a nap! However we are out to dinner with my parents in two hours and will have a look around ASDA's baby section and Primark while we are near the restaurant ;) lol.


----------



## Soph1986

Congrats on scan going well marriedlaydee! Always such a relief when it's over. 



I've got two more to go at 30 and 36 weeks but that seems like a lifetimes away.


----------



## Daisies11

Glad all is well with baby married! I always think the 20 week scans are rubbish pictures, they're just too big for them to show properly by then! I totally know what you mean about being relieved the scans are all done. I find it so worrying and stressful when I'm on the run up to one, I just keep thinking worst case scenario and scaring myself. It would be nice if someone could guarantee beforehand that all was well and then you could enjoy it all!

That's good of your mum putting the pram together Jessy, jobs like that drive me mad!

No more scans planned for me and no midwife appointment until 28 weeks - it feels like a long time with not a lot going on, although I do have my whooping cough injection to look forward to on the 15th!


----------



## JessyG

I need to book my whooping cougj jag. My next mifwife app is on 18th sept then i am not sure after that. Probably 28 weeks you get less with your 2nd dont you. Unless there is reason for more. 

I had an emcs last time as my DD was breach but it went undiagnosed until i was in labour so they have promised me they will make sure they check properly this time!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ladies, I have just done the thing I said I wouldn't to myself, I just bawled my eyes out sending Logan off to school!! 

He's gone in like a dream, but I've defo found it harder than he has &#128514;

Time goes far too fast.
 



Attached Files:







Logan.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## London Kiwi

Awww what a cutie!! So handsome Sarah &#128153;


----------



## Sarahcake

I love this time of year seeing everyone put pictures on Facebook of their kids off to school, all so excited and looking smart :) exciting times for them all to come.

Thank you lovely, Im of course biased but he is so handsome in his uniform.


----------



## London Kiwi

Just had my midwife appointment.

Baby is a good size and we listened to her heartbeat too, everything seems normal.

She's booked me in again for 5 weeks time. So will have that and then my 28 week scan 5 days later :)


----------



## Soph1986

22 + 2 I'm so huge already :blush: .
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3425.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JessyG

Aww cute bump. You're so lovely and slim! I am a heffer already.


----------



## London Kiwi

Lovely Soph!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww lovely bump! That's a proper baby bump too, I'm already big to start with so I just look like I ate a bunch of pies &#128514;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Agreed, great baby bump!!! I'm waiting for mine to kick in and not just make me look bloated ha


----------



## Soph1986

Thank ladies!! SPD has started so feeling uncomfortable and broken. Feel like a big waddling duck. 

Not that I'm counting down the days or anything, but less than a month until we are down to double digits rather than triple. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh you poor thing, I was in agony with that last time. One piece of advice, self refer to physio now rather than later. The earlier you get some treatment and coping strategies in, the easier it is. Plus if it does get really bad, your already being seen by them rather than waiting for a referral to go through whilst being in agony. Not pleasant at all though :(


----------



## JessyG

Oh that sucks. I am worried about it this time as i already have horrible hip and pelvic pain i lie down. 

Girls what do you think of the name Owen?


----------



## London Kiwi

Owen &#128153;
I like it!
One of my friends has an Owen, he's a gorgeous character of a kid


----------



## London Kiwi

I am feeling stronger more regular movements now.
She was proper kicking last night when I was sitting on the couch / in bed.
So those who haven't felt anything yet... it won't be long!


----------



## AussieBub

24 weeks today. It's V-Day! Woo!


----------



## Soph1986

I have never thought about Owen before but now you've said it I love it!!! 

I know I need to actually do something about the pain this time. Last time the midwife said she would refer me if I wanted but she didn't believe a pelvic brace worked, so I just took her word for it and left it. I completely hibernated that pregnancy and used to spend weekends in bed watching Netflix. Was wonderful lol! This time with a 2 year old to look after hibernating isn't an option sadly! .


----------



## JessyG

Yeah i saw it on a list and have mulled it over for some time. I dont think my OH will go for it but i think it flows nicely with my DDs name!

I didnt realise you coulf self refer for physio!


----------



## AussieBub

THANK YOU HORMONES! For causing me to be a blubbering mess at school drop off today. DD's old friends (who moved out of her class) were outside playing at drop off and ran over to see her. They got in trouble for leaving their play area and taken back. DD tried to follow but i bought her to me. Her best friend then arrived and she ran over and gave her a massive hug. I lost it and started crying my eyes out. Thankfully DD's friends mum is also pregnant (8 days behind me) and understood and sympathized with me. So embarrassing though. The kids just wanted to play together and I lost it. So thank you hormones for robbing me of any dignity at school drop off today lol.

-AussieBub


----------



## Sarahcake

Oooo I like Owen a lot! I would have defo considered that for myself if I was having a boy. I've been very lucky that we have both loved babies name. His mother however hates it haha 

I think it differs by county but for the most part, you can indeed self refer. Google physio self referral and then your town, you should get the enquiry page of your city :) I really feel that the pelvic braces work wonders. I have a big maternity brace on which looks like a medieval torture device but is really very comfortable and pretty much all that is holding my back and hips together currently! 

Oh Aussie bless you! It's a hard thing to deal with at the best of times but whilst your hormones are all over the shop, it's just a nightmare!


----------



## London Kiwi

Awww Aussie &#128532;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Still waiting for movement I can't deny. Seems to be taking forever!

Terribly bad back today...all I did was walk a little longer than before (like literally 15 minutes around asda) and I feel like a cripple. Im also feeling pains or aches in my lower stomach so im pretty sure all my lower muscles are just quite literally being tested and torn apart!

I called in sick to work Wednesday as I started to get a headache Tuesday night...and I knew it would happen, I predictably woke Wednesday morning and bright li
Lghts and moving were just miserable. Tonight I'm feeling the headache yet again and I'm so fed up of them now as they always start the same and are worse by morning.

I haven't taken paracetamol as id just rather not...but these headaches seem to be getting more and more frequent so perhaps I need to do something about it.

Laying down in a dark room on my day off Monday is sooooooo appealing right now! 

:(


----------



## Daisies11

Married, have you got an anterior placenta? I have done both times and with my first it was probably 22 weeks before I was consistently feeling movements. This time I have an anterior placenta again, but felt movement a lot earlier, in the 13th week, but I really think it's just because I know what to expect. Anyhow, I'm sure you'll be feeling bubs loads before you know it!

And Jessy I really like Owen. I can't get my husband on board with it, but I think it's lovely.


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm still not feeling regular movements too, I was worried but I try not to be now. I feel little bits off and on and she has days which are more active than others but I'm going to ask the sonographer where my placenta is laid on Wednesday as that does make such a big impact on what you feel and when. 

My last day at my current job today, an emotional state currently! 
The company is a nightmare and the management are assholes but the staff I work with are lovely and I adore my residents so it's an emotional day for me! 5 more hours to stop myself having a emotional meltdown &#128514;


----------



## Soph1986

Aww *marriedlaydee* headaches are absolutely miserable. I had them bad in first terimester and it's awful. Paracetamol are absolutely fine to take and won't do any harm if you stick to minimum dose. I had horrific headaches before DS was delivered (caused by preeclampsia) and was given cocodamol and codeine, so sure you'll be ok with some paracetamol.


*Sarahcake* aw I hope you have a nice last day. Preg hormones make everything so much worse. Is that you finished work until after baby? 

Just checked and can self refer for ohysio here, but think I'll just see midwife on Tue. I was to make appointment for 24 weeks but 23 is near enough lol.


----------



## Sarahcake

Paracetamol is indeed ok when taken in accordance to daily limits, if your in pain, don't suffer. They had me on oramorph back along don't forget and she has been fine. 

Have a word with the midwife first Soph, but I suspect she will just say to self refer. A good maternity support belt will help though in the meantime, unfortunately you have to pay for those yourself though :( 

I'm moving jobs, going back to the hospital, I got this job before I found out I was pregnant so going through with a job change at 20 weeks &#128514; I must be mad!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thanks everyone. Much better today after a bad three days of headaches. I think I'll go buy paracetamol today in preparation for the next attack as I doubt I'll tolerate it the next time!

I love Mondays! Its the start of a new week and always really excited that baby has made it to another milestone. I've got bloody huge this week though! Yikes...im pretty sure I popped overnight...

Dont mind my socks which match in style but don't in colour...lol!
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20170911_101033.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## London Kiwi

Lovely bump!! 

23 weeks today &#128522; Hectic day at work, now I'm on the mission from Derby home to London - tired!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww another lovely bump! I feel like I've just popped out now as well. Seems to just happen overnight doesn't it! 

23 weeks already, that's going fast! 20 weeks today myself! Halfway there! 

Had my first of 4 training days today at the hospital, others start next Monday. I have definitely made the right decision to move jobs, everyone was absolutely lovely there and the course leaders couldn't do enough for me, offering me support and where I can get it from if I need help ect. Very happy girl today and I cant wait to start properly now!


----------



## London Kiwi

Yay on being half way Sarah.

Great to hear your new job are being so supportive. Makes settling in easier for you.
Pretty sure today my managers were discussing cover for me when I'm off - I dont want anyone to do my work ! Ha. I look after a few Nhs Trusts and manage their expectations etc, I really don't want the role to be neglected when I'm off so I hope they get someone who is willing to put in the hard work.
I won't be off that long anyway with returning next summer but it still worries me that I'll come back to a mess.

I think I've also got a lot bigger in the past couple of days. The dress I'm wearing today is very snug. This will be the last time I wear it I think! Still trying to fit into all my clothes and not have to opt for maternity wear just yet... but it's only a matter of time!


----------



## Sarahcake

It's made life so much easier by them being as good as they have been. It makes you want to go that extra mile for them doesn't it. 

I know what you mean though, you have your own way of looking after your own work and projects and the thought of someone doing things just fills you with a bit of dread. I know it does me! 

Give in to the comfort!!! You know you want to ;) I gave in really early to maternity wear and I have no regrets &#128514;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

https://www.ntd.tv/inspiring/life/i...-child-photographed-from-inside-the-womb.html

Guys you have to all look at this incredible work. All real photos inside the womb!!! I'm stunned at the photography especially the images of conception! Amazing!


----------



## Sarahcake

Those pictures are amazing :O nice to see what is going on in there! 

20 week scan tommorrow and I'm doing the obligatory freaking out that I'm going to get there and be told bad news. Still not feeling lots of movement and nothing in the last 12 hours, I'm sure she's probably just toward my back rather than the front but I'm a worrier and I will probably continue to worry even once I've seen a perfectly healthy wriggly baby girl on that screen tommorrow!


----------



## Daisies11

I'm sure all will be good at the scan tomorrow Sarah, good luck for it! It's totally normal and natural to worry before scans, I always do. Just think of how lovely it will be walking out with a pic of your little girlie! 

I'm going to look at those pictures later on Married, sounds interesting!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

They're very good photos! Amazing to see hust how much hair is on these little humans too!

Return of the headache today :( if I get then every few days is it still okay to just keep taking paracetamol? I dont have a midwife appointment until 10th October and I'd rather not ask silly questions on the phone lol


----------



## Missbb2591

Marriedlaydee said:


> They're very good photos! Amazing to see hust how much hair is on these little humans too!
> 
> Return of the headache today :( if I get then every few days is it still okay to just keep taking paracetamol? I dont have a midwife appointment until 10th October and I'd rather not ask silly questions on the phone lol

Yeh you're fine to take paracetamol Hun provided you aren't taking more than the recommended dose obviously. Make sure you are drinking plenty too and mention it at your next appointment with your midwife if it continues or gets worse.


----------



## koj518

married - lovely bump!!! I should start taking bump pics too. I don't think I've taken a single one yet!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I think you will be just fine to take paracetamol when you need it. So long as you don't go over 8 tabs in 24 hours your fine. 

I have a new craving... Pistachio nuts... I bought a bag for a few here and there... Ate the lot. Woops. Could be worse I guess, could be eating kebabs every night lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Sarah!
Can't wait to hear about your little girl &#128151;

Yummm now I feel like nuts.
Had a massive craving for red meat today so I've got a huge steak for dinner tonight!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you <3 I just posted a thread asking for opinions on my 17 week potty shot as I'm so worried their going to tell me it's a boy &#128514;&#128514; I've bought her pram and all sorts haha I'm being a nut job and I know it. Gotta love pregnancy! 

Mmm steak, yummy! Enjoy that! I could eat that myself. Just had a big bowl of beef stew and dumplings with way more tiger bread than I probably should be eating &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Daisies11

I've had beef stew & dumplings tonight too, best thing about colder weather - the yummy food!


----------



## Sarahcake

I love the colder seasons, I'm not one at all for heat and light meals, give me a nice bowl of stew whilst I'm snuggled up in my dressing gown on the sofa and I'm happy!


----------



## Soph1986

Marriedlaydee lovely bump! Really popped out now.

Good luck tommorow sarahcake. It's such a big milestone getting that scan over with. Fingers crossed she's stiii a girl lol.


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you lovely. I'll be sure to update as soon as I can. We will be having a meeting with the consultant after so will likely be there a few hours lol


----------



## Sarahcake

Back from my scan and consultant appointments! 

One very happy, perfectly healthy baby girl , weighing approx 11oz <3 I adore the 20 week scans, I love seeing the detail in the heart, brain, spine ect. We got a real close up of her face too and she looks a lot like my son currently! 

Consultant appointment went well, she's impressed by me as I'm a bit of a medical celebrity &#128514;&#128514; I have something called HSP, it's a form of vasculitis and is kind of like Lupus. I'm one of 17 cases in recorded history of a pregnant adult with this condition. When I was pregnant with my son, I was one of 9 people, so it's increased a bit. 

Because of this, this is the upside, a scan in 6 weeks, 10 weeks and 14 weeks time, C-section booked for 39 weeks and regular consultant appointments, the bad news, clexane injections twice a day for the next 4 months :O 

But all in all, beautiful scan, lovely consultant and all is well :)
 



Attached Files:







received_10214566760860164.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## koj518

AWW!! great scan!! congrats on the girl confirmation too ;)


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh yay Sarah, gorgeous picture &#128151;
You must be delighted that you got to see her again today.
My mother had Lupus and my sister also has it, not as bad as my mum had it because they detected it earlier but it caused her a lot of issues during pregnancy, she ended up having Ava at 32 weeks by C-section. I have been surrounded by lupus related illness all my life so I feel your pain. 
I hope that it doesn't cause you too much discomfort. 
Awww you've made me so excited for my next scan.... 4 1/2 weeks away damn it!! ha.
She's kicking a lot tonight! &#128151;


----------



## Soph1986

Brilliant news sarahcake. Glad all is well.
That sounds like you've got a lot going on but good they've got a plan. Sounds like everything's under control...or as much as things can be.


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks ladies :) 

I'm actually clear of a flare up and have been since I was pregnant last time but it stays in your system unfortunately. I think I'm so rare because Henoch-Schonlein Purpura is generally a paediatric disease, it very very rarely presents itself in adults. But my consultant is wonderful and is playing it on the side of caution so I'm happy. In myself, I actually feel totally fine. The first sign for me that I'm having a flare of it is skin breakdown but it's the renal failure risk that is making her play it safe. As I say, I feel fine but I'm thankful to have a doctor that recognises how serious it can be. 

I'm sorry to hear that you've had such a rife history of it in your family Kiwi :( not nice at all. 
Not long til your next scan though :) she's not stopped kicking me since she was poked and prodded either haha


----------



## London Kiwi

Great to hear that you're doing well. I hope it doesn't flare up and stays away.

My mother was very sick with lupus for a long time, it literally shut her kidneys down and didn't stop until she died really. Although she put up a good fight! She helped out the medical school at our local
University by basically being a guinea pig for them which I thought was great. After she passed away we found all her medical journals she was keeping for the students, was amazing to read but sad at the same time to
Read how much she really did suffer and never really let on to any of us. Awful that my sister has it too but it's more controlled as they detected it much earlier. Although she doesn't help herself with her short temper and her inability to stay out of the sun!! 

I've been swimming most mornings and the baby seems to love it, she kicks away the whole time! 

It's my birthday next week, normally that would involve a lot of eating and drinking, this year willl be a little different. Trying to think of something to do as it's on a Sunday... will prob end up just going for lunch and will def have to treat myself to a small glass of birthday bubbles I think!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So jealous...thats an amazing scan picture!!! Congrats!!!

Felt baby 'roll' today YAY finally the first time I've felt anything!!!! Took me a while to realise something wasn't prodding me on the outside where I was sitting Lol! Definitely on the inside and hasn't stopped for 6 hours now. Always so far in the exact same spot <3


----------



## Sarahcake

Your mum sounds like an amazing lady, Kiwi. To selflessly help toward medical research when your in so much pain and discomfort is a wonderful thing and the awful things she went through have not been for nothing as I'm sure that research would have helped so many people and helped to develop different care pathways and treatments. So sorry that this has happened to your family. I've lost both my parents (to cancer so a bit different) so I completely understand just how painful that is. 

Book a table at a lovely restaurant and spoil yourself :) get your nearest and dearest there and enjoy each others company. A small glass of something nice isn't going to hurt so I say go for it :) I've got mine next month and I'm going to do the same thing, it's my 30th and I would probably having a few drinks... Not this time so I plan to eat delicious food with the most important people in my life. 

Swimming is such a good way to keep active. Exercise with no real strain on the body like a session at the gym would be! 

Aww married congrats on feeling the movement! It's lovely isn't it!


----------



## London Kiwi

Delicious food to make up for the lack of booze sounds good &#128512;

Married you must be so pleased you can feel movement now. Last night this little lady wouldn't stop moving!

How's the new job Sarah?


----------



## Sarahcake

Im still doing the trust induction things at the moment. Taking a week off between my old job and the training starting. Been up to my ward though and spoke to my ward sister who is wonderful, got my shifts for the next fortnight :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Taking a week off inbetween is a good idea.
Sounds like you will be much happier in your new role &#128522;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

This worrying goes from one extreme to another!

So I felt baby move for the first time on Wednesday evening. I then thankfully felt the same movements yesterday.

Today I've felt nothing.

I'm not worrying that something is wrong as it's such early days since I first experienced this movement, and I have the rest of today to feel something. When i do ill be sure to report back. At 21 weeks when should u worry about lack or change in movements? 

Like I've said today is the third day, and I don't want to be a paranoid ninny because baby may have just turned funny.

I also don't want to be a fool and ignore it and not asked experienced ladies here. Could that feeling of motion I had just change? In a few days I may feel a different sensation? It's so hard to know!


----------



## Sarahcake

I would still say its a bit early to be getting any kind of reliable pattern. I know I certainly don't. She's been moving around like crazy today but I've had nothing the past few days, including the day of my 20 week scan when she was very clearly wriggling away on screen! I think it's around 26 weeks onwards that they say that you should be able to feel them most days and if it changes at that point then to call someone but for now, I think especially as your only just feeling movement, everything is ok and baby has just moved into a different position :)


----------



## Sarahcake

That being said however, if you are having ANY concerns at all, do not be scared of ringing your midwife or the triage and asking for advice. They are really good and dont mind at all and if it puts your mind at rest to speak to someone, then it's totally worth it x


----------



## Marriedlaydee

See I was even freaked out that it was the same spot for two days and that it wasn't prodding me in more places Lol! I think you're right it's moved to another position and perhaps I can't feel it there. Where I felt it wasn't a particularly fatty bit :haha: 

Thanks for the reassurance. It's just nice to remember and hear that it's totally normal and that someone else here had days with no movement. I reckon I just miss feeling it today! Hopefully something jiggles later on lol <3


----------



## Wills_2

Hey ladies, 

Finally getting 5 mins to be able to check in and read everyone's updates!

Sarah - Hope your last day went well and glad to read your first day was good too! Also bet you're pleased as punch she's still a girl lol! 

Married - Lovely bump pic :thumbup: feel like I've popped in the last week or so too but only noticed when I walked passed a mirror in Asda the other day and was like wow look at the size of my stomach :haha:
WOW - some weird and wonderful pics on that link! 
Also you aren't a paranoid ninny...we all know once you feel something you kind of expect it to keep happening and when it doesn't its hard. Last night was exactly the same for me tbh, baby usually moves a lot between about 8am and 11am when I'm sat at my desk in work and then from around 8 or 9pm until I fall asleep in bed but last night there was nothing. Tried walking about, lying on my back, wiggling my tummy and even talking to my stomach but nothing :nope: hardly slept all night with worry and planned to get my doppler back out this morning but then I woke up about an hour ago, had a wee and baby hasn't stopped moving since :wacko: so I fully understand how you feel, trust me! The baby will eventually develop a pattern and stick to it for the remainder of the pregnancy but like Sarah said, if you are worried just ring someone xx

London - cant believe you can still wear normal clothes! I gave in to maternity wear weeks ago :haha: The only time I wear normal clothes is when I've seen something nice and where I'd usually buy an 18 I've bought a 22 lol

AFM - finally had my 2nd 20 week scan on Thursday and needless to say I have one perfectly healthy but very lazy little boy in there!! I was in and out 3 times in total as he wouldn't budge to let them do all of the measurements...the hardest one was the spine as no matter which way I led or turned he'd turn so his back stayed on my back and they couldn't measure it tidy :haha::haha: Finally on the 3rd attempt the sonographer managed to capture a pic so she could measure his spine. So I'm now happy that A he's ok and B he's still a boy!! I'll try and upload a few pics later as I've left them in my notes in the car! The only thing that's concerning me is that he likes his back to my back and that's how DD laboured and I ended up with EMCS so just hoping its not a sign of things to come, if it is I'm definitely electing for a planned section as I don't want to go through labour like I did with DD again. On the plus side I have scans at 28, 30 and 32 weeks before I have to decide which option for birth I'm going with at 36 weeks so we'll see. I also have a holiday planned to Lanzarote from 19th to 29th October (booked before I was pregnant!) but am suffering with swollen feet a lot so not sure if its a good idea to fly....any opinions ladies?

Hope anyone I've not mentioned is doing ok too...:flower:


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thank you Wills....i thought I felt something late last night in bed but it didn't reoccur so I can't be sure....woken up this morning a little sad! I'm off work this weekend and really hoping I feel something! 

TMI: I went to the toilet yesterday and I was bleeding. You won't believe how high my heart rate jumped up on my FitBit watch, I completely sunk and panicked. Believe me after MUCH checking it wasn't from 'there' but hell.....that was the most terrifying few seconds of my life! I'll keep an eye on it this weekend as I still had some bright red blood this morning really early but seems to be gone for now. I've read about hemmoroids and stuff but this is totally out the blue for me and I didn't expect that. Oh the joys of pregnancy! I just didn't appreciate that little heart attack along with waiting for these movements again!


----------



## London Kiwi

:( married! I know they say bleeding can be normal but I can only imagine how worried you are. I'm in the health sector but I'm no means a nurse or anything like that. Maybe when Sarah responds she may have something useful to add as she's a healthcare assistant.
I hope that you don't experience this for much longer...

I've still not mastered the art of taking a bump selfie but I did manage a pic today.

Wills haha I'm def struggling to remain in my normal clothes... I'm 24 weeks on Monday. Think it's Time to transition over to maternity! Today I wore a maternity dress and I felt so much more comfy... I think it's time!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8323.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarahcake

Married, so the blood wasn't from 'there' ie, a PV bleed but was still fresh blood right? Hemmeroids are a possibility as the increasing pressure on that region can force them sometimes. The other thing it could be, is have you nicked yourself with your nail or something? It doesn't have to have hurt at the time but again because of the rush of blood to that area, it will bleed a fair amount. I have the same thing right now, I must have nicked myself with a nail when I went loo in my sleepy state last night because there was blood when I wiped. It's not a PV bleed and I've found the little nick in the skin but it doesn't hurt nor was it obvious. 

So long as it's not from within, I think you will be fine. Its so easy to have blood appear from other ways when so much of it is rushing to those areas. Hope it's stopped now though. 

Thank you wills, yeah very pleased she is still a she! Glad to hear that your 20 week scan went well :) my girlie was similar, she had me jumping on the spot to move her &#128514; 

I think you would still be ok to fly also but maybe keep some ted stockings on (the anti embolism ones) they will reduce swelling in your feet and legs. I'd speak to the doctor and see if they can prescribe these too you. 

I've nowhere near managed a bump selfie yet haha I like your dress though, the colour is lovely!


----------



## London Kiwi

Bump Selfies are hard! And I find when I take a pic in the mirrror I'm so uncoordinated I can't quite get the right angle.

Lazy Sunday for me. I've already done the shopping for the week so cooking a roast dinner and lazing on the couch Is on the cards for the rest of the day!


----------



## Sarahcake

That sounds like an amazing Sunday :D enjoy! 

I have done the housework, got uniforms ready for tommorrow and I have a stroppy 4 year old who is now happily playing with Play Doh so I'm going to sit on the sofa with a well needed coffee haha! 

Was just looking up the symptoms of GD and I'm getting a little concerned to be honest. I'm permenantly exhausted, more so than usual, and I'm so thirsty, today alone I've drank 6 pints of water and im still thirsty :S got about 7 weeks until my GD test so will see how i go.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarah i bled a little more but fine now in the absence of any more BMs for now! I will see how it goes and make sure I mention something if it returns just to put my mind at ease! Like I said never had it before and was so much my heart sank when I thought it was from my cervix! Every visit to the loo is now a paranoid check especially as I've been doing nearly nothing all weekend waiting for the baby movements to reappear but they haven't! I was woken up by three sharp pops this morning which haven't come back. May have been baby or my often ravenous state for breakfast :haha:

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend! I've appreciated little movement and a nice rest. My poor back appreciates it and the round ligament pain is less often off my feet lol.


----------



## Soph1986

Marriedlaydee awww bleeding is always so worrying! I always bleed after a BM, I got hemarroids in my last pregnancy and they've reappeared earlier this time. Pregnancy is so disgusting sometimes lol. 

I have my 24 week appointment tommorow! Haven't seen my midwife since 12 weeks so looking forward to getting checked. Bought a blood pressure monitor to keep an eye on things, although it didn't start going up until 32 weeks last time.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Soph hope u hear the heartbeat tomorrow! Enjoy it if you do!

I'm still waiting for movement over here! This baby isn't ready to make a big statement yet I suppose I should appreciate it while it's quiet!


----------



## Sarahcake

If there's any constipation, that can cause some irritation and can cause internal hemmeroids that you may not of even realised you had, to start bleeding. So long as it's not from your cervix then things are all good. If you feel like you are having to strain to go toilet, then give the drs a call and see if they can maybe put you on senna or something. 

Soph, I hope you have a lovely appointment! I think they start doing fundal height measurements around your gestation so that's quite nice to keep an eye on. 

Harley bump is now in full swing for movements, she feels like she's as clumsy as I am, thudding around in there &#128514; nice though, scary when you don't get it for a while though :S still not frequent enough to be a.reliable pattern but we're heading in the right direction. Soon married I'm sure of it :) I was around 24 weeks with my first before I felt what I'm feeling now with my second. 

First day of my induction down, emergency life support. Managed to do cpr and defibrillation at 99% efficiency which I'm quite proud of haha! So far everyone at the trust has been wonderful, so supportive of my pregnancy and even going as far as being excited for me! World's apart from my old boss!


----------



## JessyG

I had my 22 week midwife app yesterday. Last saw her at 8 weeks and wont see her again unt 34 weeks. They really dont spend much time with you in subsequebt pregnancies. 

She listened o heartbeat, which was 138 bpm seems a lot slower than my DD but she said it was ok. Blood pressure was fine and i have my 28 week abti d shot in November. Need to book my whooping cough vaccine too!
I guess they wont measure my fundal heught until i see the midwife at 34 weeks?!? Seems a long time away!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thanks Sarah for the advice. I'll wait patiently for the movements it is it feels like it's taking forever!

22 weeks today and this bit seems to be slowing down!


----------



## Soph1986

JessyG I hadn't seen mine since 12 weeks (though saw consultant at 14). Today was 24 weeks and she checked fundal height. I'm also to come back in 4 weeks at 28 weeks. She said I woiod need bloods done at that appointment. I didn't realise it would vary so much with different areas.


----------



## JessyG

Honestly its like they dont give a shit. I am rhesus negative and although i got bloods taken at 8 weeks and an anti d shot at 28 weeks youd think they would do bloods at some point in between to check my antibody status. Honestly i feel like no one cares. That might have something to do with the fact no one in my family (except my mum) ever asks if i am ok how things are going etc. 

Even my OH forgets i am pregnant at times its crazy how different it is. I guess its nice as the time is starting to go by quicker but i feel i should be seeing the midwife before 34 weeks. Thats crazy to me i am almost full term by that point and havent seen a midwife since 22 weeks.

Hope everyone is well. Sorry for my moan. X


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww Jessy :hugs: moan away, that's what we are here for! 

I'm 24+1 today. She's moving a lot now which is nice.

I saw the midwife at 22 weeks and I see her again in 3 weeks - down here where I am you see the midwife every 5 weeks. She didn't take any measurements last time but we listened the heart beat.

Had my whooping cough injection last Friday too.


----------



## Soph1986

Totally understandable moan Jessy. It's so frustrating to feel ignored! 

I have first physio appointment tomorrow morning for SPD. Not looking forward to wearing the pelvic brace! They look uncomfortable. Had blood sent away today to check for obstetric Cholestasis as I've been so so itchy. Getting to the fed up stage already and still so far too go!


----------



## JessyG

I just went onto nhs website and it says its not just an anti d shot at 28 weeks they check fundal height heartbeat and blood tests so maybe my midwife is wrong. I will definitely be requesting those things when i go to that app! Either my midwife knows nothing or is slightly incompetant!


----------



## Daisies11

I'd check with her Jessy, 34 weeks seems like a long time to wait before you see them again. I'm in to see mine at 28 weeks which will be the first one since 16 weeks. Then again at 32 weeks, 36, 38.

Some of them don't seem to know what they should be doing though. I went to hospital the other week for my scan and when I saw the midwife she was telling me I needed to book to see the one at the gp at 24 weeks and I told her I didn't need that as it's just for first time mums. She had to go off and get some paperwork out which confirmed I was correct!


----------



## London Kiwi

That's interesting Daisies as I'm 24 weeks and a first time mum to be but I don't have a 24 week appointment?
I had midwife at 22 then I have my next midwife appointment at 27 weeks and my next scan at 28weeks.

Just shows that it's so different depending on where you live! If only there was one way for all, we wouldn't be so confused!

Anyone started on their nursery or waiting closer to the time? 

There's so much Christmas stuff in the shops already. While I think it's massively premature I don't mind this year as kind of makes me feel like the rest of the year will fly by!


----------



## Sarahcake

Midwife appointments up and down the UK are so random. In both Sunderland and Plymouth, I feel like I saw/ am seeing the midwife quite often but others of you dotted around really arnt seeing them very often at all! I don't understand why it isn't one, uniform system throughout the country. 

I feel like arse haha children are just little snotboxes I swear. Logan's ended up with a cold because kids have no co dept of personal space with their friends who have a cold and as a result, I now feel poo. 3 days induction done and I've got two days now on the ward - my first day is going to be coughing and sneezing :S yay!


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah no Sarah! Not good feeling rubbish on the ward &#129319; 
Esp with the increased chance of this awful influenza this year.
Is your Trust preparing for winter pressures?
You won't be there for the worst of it!


----------



## Sarahcake

I think we are very much on red alert for the impending hell that is going to be winter, Christmas and the new year. Projections are showing that we are going to be bed blocked so a lot of wards, mine included are opening up what the can as acute medical beds rather than just strictly trauma orthopedic beds. Crazy time for all trusts though, I've worked in a few and I've not known a single one that was fully prepared for the winter onslaught.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I have my flu jab next Saturday so paranoid I'll catch one of them germs already flying around!!! Ergghh


----------



## London Kiwi

It's mental isn't it.
Which Trust are you at?
I look after ChelWest, Watford and Lewisham and Greenwich... none of which are prepared for winter! I also have the Royal National Orthopeadic but as it's elective they aren't affected by the winter pressures.
It's worrying! ChelWest said the other day that they already have no bed capacity. God only knows what they are going to do!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Marriedlaydee said:


> I have my flu jab next Saturday so paranoid I'll catch one of them germs already flying around!!! Ergghh

I've applied for mine through work just waiting for them to send the voucher to me. Def a good idea to get it!


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm in Plymouth NHS trust. It's scary really how unprepared we really are, I say we as a whole NHS.


----------



## London Kiwi

It is scary! Time will tell what happens but if this flu from NZ and Aussie hits like they suspect the nhs is going to be in big trouble this winter! 

Plymouth! Bet it's lovely living down there


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm a.sweaty, tired mess who has REALLY seen some sights today, but I have survived my first day! Everyone was so lovely and helpful, really helped me out. Felt like a bit of a lost sheep for the whole shift but I'll get there I think :) 

Plymouth can be lovely indeed yes, we've got some really nice bits here. Hope your all ok?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170921_171236.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Marriedlaydee

12 hours I was in bed last night! My fitbit said I got 10 1/2 hours sleep which is decent but lo and behold....woken up with a headache! It's been a while since I had a really bad one and this one hasn't fully grown legs yet. All I can hope for is I can get through this day at work without a full on moody face on me! 

This baby is starting to make it more and more uncomfortable to turn in bed too but I am very aware I still have 4 months for this to actually become a real challenge lol


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I'm struggling a bit with normal movements like bending and moving in bed. I'm working with a lady now who is also pregnant, 32 weeks and she's said that this job is killing her slowly and that I'm probably going to struggle :S I feel ok at the moment but we shall see a bit further down the line. 

I'm having a bit of a panic attack at the moment. I felt girlie move yesterday but not as strong as normal but since about 8 last night, ive felt nothing, and she's normally very active as soon as I get into bed at night. Not too sure what to do.


----------



## London Kiwi

Crap about the headaches married.... paracetamol?
I've had a few headaches and drank so much water until they go but the odd one just wouldn't shift without pain killers :( hope you feel better soon.

Sarah! I'm experiencing a similar thing... over the past day I've hardly felt her. Of course I told myself it was because I was painting yesterday and had a glass of wine and I'm the worst mum to be.... I felt one little kick earlier but hoping she gets more active this evening as she normally does in the evening. I have a Doppler so will prob get that out later. Best £20 I've ever spent in terms of reassurance!


----------



## London Kiwi

& just as soon as I typed that she's been kicking like mad the past half hour!


----------



## Daisies11

I always think if you're at all worried give your midwife or hospital a call.

With ds I called them maybe 3 times to just chat to someone and follow their advice, on those occasions doing what they said (large cold sugary drink & lay quietly on left side) worked.

I think I ended up going into triage twice though when he wasn't shifting. Once maybe around 39 weeks and the other at 40 + 2 (I had him at 40 + 4). Both times all was good and he started responding normally when we were there.

So worth it to call, and see what they say. Everyone I ever spoke to was so helpful, calming and reassuring. Never something to hesitate on, these babes are precious and so is our wellbeing - an hour or two at hospital getting baby checked over and going home relieved and reassured is much better than worrying.

I too am starting to notice the bump getting in my way in bed, and at pregnancy yoga this week I really noticed it in the way. I feel done in this week though, I've had a cold which is annoying as there's nothing you can really take, and then last night I had dodgy stomach too. Hoping for a decent sleep tonight with no stomach issues, or waking myself up coughing!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks ladies, I've felt her shift about today so I think we're all good :) I just get a bit nervous sometimes. Having been through this before you would think I would remember all these things like when did I feel regular, properly regular movement, but you don't remember the fine details as soon as their out do you &#128514;

I'm glad little miss started moving around for you Kiwi, and having one glass of wine, really does not make you a bad mother at all :) there are some countries that actually recommend a glass of wine per day for expectant mothers! One glass is not going to have hurt her :) did you enjoy it? I'm craving wine but my partner is a non drinker so we don't have any just knocking about in the house haha


----------



## Sarahcake

And the massive thuds have returned. The age old advice of a large, cold glass of water and a lay down on your left hand side has worked absolute wonders and now she's belting the hell out of me &#128514;&#128514; panic over. Sleep time!


----------



## London Kiwi

Did I enjoy it? I LOVED IT! 
I was a very social drinker before this little one started growing. My friends are very social people and as it's my bday tomorrow we all went out for Greek for lunch. While they polished off around ten bottles of wine I sat with my one glass and enjoyed every single drop of it! 
Was delish &#127863;&#127863;&#127863;


----------



## Daisies11

Glad to hear she's been shifting around for you Sarah. You're totally right though, even when you've done it all before, you still worry tonnes.

I keep thinking of getting one of those mini bottles of red wine, I so so fancy a glass, but it seems a bit wrong to just sit drinking it in the house, I think I need a party to give me a good excuse! Glad you enjoyed London, bet it was amazing!

I am currently awake at 4.39an after waking from an awful nightmare, one of those that I couldn't shake off. Bloody pregnancy and the vivid dreams & nightmares!!


----------



## London Kiwi

I was delish Daisies!
Haha I love it... but I think you're right about cracking one open at home alone, go and enjoy a glass with your friends! &#127863;

The dreams just seem to get more vivid don't they.
I have had any nightmares yet but I'm def dreaming a lot more and they seem more real.


----------



## Daisies11

They really do. I'd love to crawl into bed, easily get comfortable and just switch off and have a dreamless 8 hours sleep. I'll look forward to that in a couple of years time!


----------



## Sarahcake

Happy birthday to you Kiwi <3 hope you have a wonderful day today. 

I've yet to have the lucid pregnancy nightmares thank god but I remember them from last time and it was not nice at all. 

Is anybody here on blood thinners? I suspect not as your all a healthier bunch than me but I think I'm going to beg my consultant to let me stop them, or at least cut the dose to once daily. I'm full of bruises, as big as my hand stretched out from them, they aren't agreeing with me at all. Huge solid lumps are where the bruises are and my skin is just so itchy. Proper making me misurable now. :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Thank you Sarah, lovely day so far. Very spoilt!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I felt two big kicks today first time since the almighty thud of the first on Wednesday. They knock me back a bit cos it feels like an elastic band snapping. My friend said I probably startled it as both time was when I shifted in bed. I'm still not feeling anything regular but get the odd bubbling now and again. I'm only 22+5 So I won't go mad worrying myself yet. But it would be nice to know for sure that in a week...or however many it will be constant! 

Believe me all I ever do is drink ice cold drinks it's always been my favourite. I think baby is climatised so it won't make a dot of difference to movement!

Stood up most of today so now I'm going to go try to sleep with a bad back. Yay! Lol.

Hopefully I feel more kicks soon.


----------



## London Kiwi

Married you totally will!
I'm 25 weeks tomorrow and she's only just kicking solidly this week; before that was more like flutters.
Around23 weeks was when I started feeling her more often. I'm sure she will be kicking you all the time soon !

I hope your back feels better soon


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahh kiwi thanks...i was starting to feel like one of the only ones not quite there yet! Felt movement and flutters this morning too but no more thumping! Lol. It is a very strange sensation that makes my breath catch in my throat it's so strong! I don't think baby likes kicking that hard too often at the moment ;)

Hope everyone is doing well! We start baby shopping soon hopefully! We won't both have a day off together for another 2 1/2 weeks so we might be bashing it all out in one go to make sure it's done!


----------



## Wills_2

Hey ladies, 

Just checking in...seems to be few and far between at the mo as we have lots going on both at home and in work!

Happy belated birthday London!

Sarah - glad little Miss has let you know she's fine! Bump normally moves a lot for me at night but lately he's been quiet and instead generally wakes me up around 3am! I can fully agree with you all about sleep being difficult though...really don't remember it being so early with DD!

Married - give it another few days and LO will def get into a pattern of movements. I'm 24 weeks today but even now only get few and far between big kicks but I think I have a very lazy baby. Just hope it carries on when he's born ha ha

Nothing really to report from me but I do appear to be growing by the day. You cant really tell from the back but when I turn around...BAM there's this huge bump. Will have to try and get a decent pic to show you all.

Any of you that's a bit in front did you have to see the midwife at 25 weeks? If so, what's it for? I just looked in my book and noticed it says to book in with her.

Has anyone started properly shopping yet? I've ordered the wallpaper for the nursery and bought the odd bit of clothing but nothing major. Have also been looking at prams again and am torn between the venicci one I should you all a few weeks ago and the oyster 2 facelift pram that I recently saw in a local baby shop in town. Not much difference in price but don't know which I prefer...also difficult as I cant seem to find a stockist locally that has both so I can compare side by side lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Thank you Wills, had a lovely day!

I'm 25 weeks today but don't have a midwife appointment this week. 
I had one at 22 weeks and my next is at 27 weeks.

At 22 weeks they took my blood pressure, felt the baby and listened to her heartbeat. 
And just asked general questions about me. I was only there for about 10mins in total. 

Have painted her bedroom and her furniture is in there although not fully assembled. Need to get my husband to get a mate over to help with that at some point. 
havent bought her too many clothes etc yet, just little bits here and there.
In saying that, I could spend an absolute fortune - so many cute clothes!


----------



## impatient1

I wish I was half as ready as you are London. My goal is too have the baby's room finished in early November because December will be too busy with Christmas holidays.


----------



## Soph1986

I got all DS's baby stuff from where it was being stored so we can sort through it. Forgot how much stuff babies need!!! The whole car was full and the crib wasn't even there. We won't bother decorating since baby will be in with us for at least 6 months, but need to get DS out our bed first. Really don't want 4 of us in the room lol. 

I'm feeling so uncomfortable already with SPD, heartburn and sore ribs. Don't rememebr feeling miserable so early last time. We don't have childcare for DS anymore so will be stopping work earlier than planned. Last day will be 7th Dec at 45 weeks. :)


----------



## Soph1986

35 weeks!!! I'm definitely not an elephant!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Haha I did wonder why you anticipated going so overdue Sophie :haha:

I feel horribly heavy already at 23 weeks. I guess things are getting more awkward and the more I exercise the worse my back and feet feel. So i can't win...try to stay active or be a couch potato...one hurts the other is frowned upon. Oh my!

I still have no idea when to start my leave and my meeting is Monday lol.....im toying with either two or three weeks before due date...i just don't know!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I have no idea when to start my leave either and how to even instigate that happening. I know I have to apply for maternity allowance in a few weeks time though. I'm thinking maybe mid December? So I avoid working Christmas as I want to be home for that being our last Christmas as a family of 3. But that will be about 6 weeks before I'm due :S I just don't know.


----------



## London Kiwi

Well I thought I might work right up until I was due (I work from home a lot so it wouldn't be too difficult) but HR have different ideas about that...
I wanted to get paid out my annual leave and work till my due date but now I've chatted with them it seems that this isn't going to work so I think I'll finish up on Friday 15th Dec and be on annual leave for the remainder of the year.... I'm due on 8th Jan so it's a decent break before hand I guess.
I'm not one to sit around and do nothing though so I think I'll find it hard to be off work for so long !


----------



## JessyG

I have 4 weeks holiday to use so i want to finish on 8th December, which will mean my mat leave starts on 10th Jan when i am 38 weeks. I travel by train and its horrible over christmas at the best of times so i want to avoid that if poss. It means i have had hardly any holidays since April but i think it will be worth it to finish up so early.


----------



## Sarahcake

See I've just started a new job so I don't know what my holiday allowances are like. I know they end in march but I don't know weather I qualify for holiday being as I've not been here long, that and if I don't take it, I'll loose it. So confusing.


----------



## Soph1986

Does anyone who is on their second or more baby find no one cares this time? I feel like my close friends aren't interested and never ask how things are going. Last time people were much more involved. I'm prob being emotional and over sensitive but feels rubbish when it's such a huge part of my life.


----------



## Jessica60

Soph, I agree. My sister hasn't even said congratulations. When I mention feel sick or sorting out clothes she just changes the subject. My nan just grunted when she found out I was expecting number two. I've done such a good job bringing up my first I don't know what the issue is.


----------



## JessyG

Yes no one asks how i am doing or how baby is. They havent since i told them i was pregnant. Thats a bit of a lie my mum always checks in on me but thats it. My two best friends have a lot going on in their lives both moving house but i am constantly checkinh they are ok if i can help at all and neither ever ask how i am, is we are getting organised for the baby etc its partly like no one gives a shit and partly as if they keep forgetting. Folk at work are the same. Other than telling me i am enormous i dont hear much about it all. I was even complaining on here the other day that my midwife doesnt even seem to care!


----------



## Soph1986

I'm so glad other people feel the same!! Well not glad you are experiencing it too obviously because it's rubbish. I didn't know if I was being petty but it's really getting to me. I also feel like I always ask my bfs about important things in their lives and they don't want to chat about baby stuff.

It's nice have having a place like this to chat about pregnancy stuff with people who actually are interested.


----------



## Sarahcake

I know how you feel :( my partner and family are fantastic but my friends are terrible. One hasn't congratulated me at all - a close friend this is and just changes the subject from baby and the other who was "so excited and can't wait" litterally never contacts me unless I contact her first. Not nice is it :( we all care and we are interested lovely, I know I am x


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I have a friend like that too. Her 5 year old is all she strikes a conversation about to me and I'm tired of it. I was there all through her pregnancy and for the first 3 years if her life. After that I sadly realised I was wasting my time and money spoiling her daughter. Now I'm pregnant she hasn't once asked how I am or if she can help me at all. Really annoying me. I can tell you that having this baby will probably break us for good because it'll only take her not seeing the baby or giving a gift to make her turn around and tell her it's a slap in the face after all I've done for her. All I'd like is the odd message to ask how I am and if she can offer any advice. Even my friend who is in London so much further away than a 10 minute drive asks! It's disappointing.

I had my consultant appointment today. I was told my BMI is high and that I need to take aspirin. I should have been taking it since 12 weeks apparently they messed up. 

I also have to now have a scan at 30 weeks, 34 and 38. Because of my BMI.

Seems so excessive. It's fine with me but now all these extra checks are frustrating me and I feel like I'm being punished for weighing a little more. >sigh<


----------



## Sarahcake

That sounds like a friendship you could really do without unfortunately :( some people are all about them and what they can get and don't give a toss about anyone else. Not nice. 

Sorry to hear that they are faffing about your BMI. They are me too, but I've got to give them credit, they've not been rude or funny about it this time. My last set of midwives and consultants were like that mind and I dreaded going to see them because every niggly pain was basically "well, you are overweight" like cheers then.


----------



## London Kiwi

Awww ladies, sorry to hear this. 
That's really shit, your friends and family should certainly be asking how you are.
I have the opposite... first baby and I'm getting asked so often it sometimes annoys me haha. My sisters are constantly texting me (one is in NZ and the other in Aussie) they don't see me daily so always wonder how I am and my friends are always checking in on me. 

I also have the extra scans but they didn't mention anything about my BMI just called them "growth scans" but I'm sure it's because I'm a size 18.
However in Saying that, I'm 26 weeks on Monday and still haven't put on any weight from my pre pregnancy weight. I've been swimming 6x a week, not drinking and making better food choices so it's been good for me. I lost 5kg initially and I've just slowly crept back to that point of pre pregnant weight... I'm sure I'll be putting on more weight soon though!


----------



## Soph1986

I think first pregnancy is really special and not just because people actually care lol. You can focus more on what's happening and enjoy time with partner getting excited about all the changes to come and imagine what life will be like. 

I'm also on aspirin and due growth scans at 30&35 weeks but it's because of preeclampsia in last pregnancy & DS was 4 pounds 6. Will be nice to see him again since it's such a long time between 20 week scan and baby coming.


----------



## Sarahcake

Managed to sort out my maternity leave with my manager, just got to contact HR. 

My holiday is use it by March or loose it so my manager said to start my maternity leave on the 20th December but take the previous month as holiday so I will finish on 20th November. It's early but I'm not loosing my holiday allowance and an extra month at home isn't going to hurt :)


----------



## JessyG

How many weeks will you be by then Sarah? I need to sort this out when i am back in the office on wednesday. Still cant decide for definite what i want to do. 

How is everyone today. I feel absolutely enormous now and am genuinely concerned about bow big this lad is gonba be. I am tempted to opt for the elective section due to how big i am worried he will be but then my oh doesnt get paternity leave and only has 8 days holiday so it means i will only have his help for 8 days which will be much worse with a section. They will only let me go a week over anyway and then break my waters or do a section. Ugh decisions.


----------



## Daisies11

Sarah, I work in HR, and although your company's holiday policy may be that you have to use it or loose it, while you are on mat leave, legally you have to accrue benefits as you would whilst in work and so you have to still get your hols and if you can't use them then you should be allowed to roll them over. 

This article explains a little more https://m.acas.org.uk/index.aspx?articleid=4289

Just wanted to let you know as more often than not I know women I have dealt with maternity leave for have left a few weeks before baby is due, preferring to maybe roll some hols over to tag onto the end of paid mat leave so they have more time with baby.

It should all be your decision as to when you start your leave etc, obviously working with your manager to set a date is the courteous thing to do, but if you're not wanting to finish in November, you shouldn't have to as legally you should be able to carry hols over.

I'm ok Jessy, but full of cold and it's been 2 weeks now. I think I've had one and then just as its easing off I've caught another! I feel so run down and tired and hubby is working today which stinks as I could really do with him being here!

So hard to decide on the section, are you due any more scans to see how big baby is looking before deciding?


----------



## JessyG

No more scans planned. They have promised me more care will be taken to ensure this one is not breach as i didnt know DD was until i was in labour and it was clear by her head shape that she had been that way for a long time.

I cant decide but my midwife and consultant want me to go naturally.


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks daisies that's really helpful if you, thanks for taking the time to go into that for me. 

Im reflecting on how bad I got last pregnancy, I was in agony with SPD and could barely function. After my earlier bad back, I'm so worried that I'm going to end up the same way. I'm wondering weather going that bit earlier is really going to be a bad thing. I can cope with going back to work a bit earlier but I don't think I can bare working if I'm in as much pain as I was last time if that makes sense?


----------



## Daisies11

That totally makes sense, if you have an earlier finish date then that means you can sometimes get through things that bit more easily knowing the end of getting out of bed and off to work is in sight!

Plus it will give you time to enjoy Christmas with your little boy and if you are feeling it with spd you'll have plenty of chance for a rest.

I just wanted to mention as I know some managers/employers can be shocking for dealing with Mat leave (mine is one of the worst ever and she is head of hr, scary!).


----------



## JessyG

Daisies can i ask an HR question. 

My HR dept have only sent me a mat guide which states what all employeea are entitled to. When i went off on maternity leave with my daughter they only gave statutory pay. They changed this recently and now we get 18 weeks full pay if you have more than 12 months service. There is mention that if you hand in your notice while on mat leave you will get a lump sum of any outstanding SMP due to you (not company pay though) but it makes no mention of what happens of you hand in your notice while on mat leave and have received company pay. I would expect to see a clause or something that says you must return for a min of 6 weeks (or pay back the company mat pay) or something to that affect. 

If there is no mention of it and no one mentions i in writing before i finish up for leave does that mean they cant claw back mat pay should i decide not to return

Sorry i just dont want to ask my hr as it will look like i dont want to go back but i just want to know all my options.


----------



## Daisies11

If they want to have a clause that says they will claw it back in the event you leave then it would need to be written into either the maternity policy or at a push your contract (although contracts normally just refer you to the policy rather than saying anything specific).

If there's nothing in either then I would work on the basis that if you don't return you won't have to repay it (you would of course have to give your notice, but that could be put in while still on Mat leave).

If you've got a union rep that you can speak to that might be an idea, they should be aware of any negotiations that were entered into to get to the new pay structure and may be able to give you some more info, just try and speak to someone who is discrete, in my experience some union reps use the role as being a company gossip, and news that gets to them travels pretty quick.


----------



## JessyG

We dont have a union at my work. I have asked loads of time but apparently not many people wanted it. My contract was drawn up 8 years ago when i started they didnt offer company mat pay so i doubt there is any mentiom of it in there. I will double check though.
Thank you for the advice


----------



## Daisies11

Yeah there more than likely can't be any reference to it in there in that cade, worth a double check though just to make sure you don't get caught out on anything.

The usual place would be the policy though, so if not I'd guess that's just an oversight on their part.

Are you thinking you might not go back?


----------



## JessyG

Most likely i will. Its just i work quite far from my house and my DD has to be dropped at nursery as soon as the doors open at 7:30 am 3 days a week. I dont mind so much as she is 4 and this only started when she was 3.5 but a 1 yr old it seems awfully early especially as it will be for 3 full days 7:30-5:30. Seems alot so i was thinking it may be easier to get a job closer to home but chances are nothing 'perfect' will come up so i will be going back to my job as planned.


----------



## London Kiwi

26 weeks today! &#128151;

Have a nice week ladies
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8597.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Daisies11

I'm hoping something else will come up for me before it's time to go back. Where I am currently is fine, pays the bills etc but it's not the kind of place I want to be long term, the company is mega dated and it's so difficult to do anything new. I'm the same and can't see anything perfect coming up, especially for part time hours but I'll keep my eye out towards autumn time next year.

Happy 26 weeks London. Lovely bump pic. I turned 26 weeks yesterday, crazy how it's flying by!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

24 weeks today!!!

I'm feeling movement everyday but it's very tiny little kicks and punches lol. I'm imagining in the next 6 weeks I'll feel like a mostly grown baby is hopping about in there?! :haha: 

I'm still trying to sort maternity leave at work out, I've been told i can't use my holiday after it ends so I have 5 weeks to take before my due date. Gutted about it as I don't want to leave that early. My other option is to take three weeks before due date as planned and when I go back in September I can use the other two weeks rolled over (financial year starts 1st seotember) so I'll have 7 weeks to take 'next year.' I'm not sure what's better tbh. I don't want to be off 5 weeks before my due date so I need to think about whether I want more holiday to use when the baby is a year old???

When I return I can return for 12 weeks full pay but only work half my hours. Which is great. I can take up to two weeks during that time. Again...feels like a waste! I want to use all the benefit I can but I think I need to think about asking for a week or two off at the end of November so that I'm not hoarding all these hours they're telling me I can't use. Boo!


----------



## Daisies11

That's really annoying that they're saying that Married, and really makes no sense. You could take 12 months and they wouldn't be able to stop you (you are UK?) so why would it bother them for you to tag it on at the end? At least then they know you're not going to be in. If you carry over those weeks then they've got to deal with your absence when you're back at work. Seems strange to me. Nice that you get the work half time for full time pu perk though.

If you're not wanting all that time off before baby I'd be inclined to carry some over, then you know you have some in the pot if little one is poorly and you need to take a day or two off at any point - you may have a good dependents leave entitlement though and not need that.


----------



## Sarahcake

Today I'm feeling incredibly sorry for myself, I'm mid Ulcerative Colitis flare up, many trips to the loo and loosing blood like it's going out of fashion :( so tired I feel absolutely wiped out. Taking my medication and baby girlie is thudding around so I know she's ok in there. Just tired and in pain. 

My partner is away tommorrow through to Friday with a work training course and I'm working 2 12.5 hour shifts so I'm having to leave a lot of child care in people's hands and it makes me nervous :( not in a good place today at all. 

I hope your all having a significantly better day than me x


----------



## Soph1986

Awww Sarahcake that sounds absolutely awful! Really hope things settle down and you are more comfortable soon x


----------



## Sarahcake

<3 thank you Soph. 
I managed to get a decent night's sleep and I've woken up today to a clear stomach so far so hopefully things are on the up in that regard. Lloyd is still away today though which is crap, he's my best friend and we barely spend time apart. Don't get me wrong, we don't live in each others pockets but we're very close so I hate when he goes away. Right soppy moo this morning &#128514;


----------



## Soph1986

How are you feeling today sarahcake?


My husband works away a month at a time so I'm just used to him being away. Think I'll struggle when he leaves next week right ebough. Alone with the 2 year old who no longer naps!!!


----------



## Daisies11

Glad you got a good sleep last night Sarah, hope you went on today ok. How long is your husband away for - is he away very often?

And soph - what does does your husband do to be away for a month at a time? Does he get long stretches back at home afterwards?

My husband worked away for a period when we were first living together (about 8 years ago) and that was hard enough, I missed having him around even though I could take advantage of the situation and have plenty of girls nights. I can imagine it can feel really hard at times with a kiddo to be looking after alone while they're gone.


----------



## Soph1986

He works offshore on wind farms! He works a month on and then gets a month off. Didn't work out well with birth of DS as he was 5 weeks early which meant DH had to go back to work the day after he was born. He was meant to get off just before due date but life obviously had other plans! Hoping it doesn't happen again as he's due off 5 days before due date.


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm feeling much better today thank you <3 think it was the pain that was just making everything seem shite. 

He doesn't go away often in fairness, but I think that because it's so few and far between, it hits me like a truck when it happens! He works in IT so it's lifelong learning for him really so he ends up doing a few courses away from home a couple of times a year. So nothing major like you ladies :) I'm not sure how I would cope with the month on, month off thing. Hats off to you for managing it though. I hope your plans fall in line properly this time! That's so scary that he was off the day after your LO was born, I was in a really emotional place after I had Logan so that would have sucked. :( Poor thing.


----------



## Soph1986

He also missed DS's arrival due to emcs happening so quickly! Was not a good few months.

Let's hope we all have straightforward deliveries this time :) ! We are all so close to third trimester or already there!!!! Another 10 weeks or so (hopefully no sooner) and the first babies will be here.


----------



## Daisies11

Oh no. Fingers crossed that timings all work out a bit better for you this time round. 

Crazy to think like you say that in that short space of time we could have babies here.


----------



## JessyG

Oh soph that must have been hard. Lets hope it doesnt happen again this time.

I am wiped out. Literally could cry at how tired achy and sore i am. This week at work has been hell mostly the commute as trains have been cancelled every day and we are herded like sheep onto the train for futher delays after delay. It is slowly killing me. I am so glad to be off for 4 days after today but mg OH is working overtime tomorrow so very much hoping my DD is in the 'happy to amuse herself for a while' mood so i dont need to move off the couch for a good chunk of the day. 

How is everyone else feeling


----------



## Daisies11

That must take it out of you Jessy. All you want to do is get on the train and go to work or get home and when that happens, ugh! Not fun. I hope you've been sticking the bump out to max effect so people give you a seat!

I'm feeling happy tonight as ds is off at my mum & dad's for the night. We're off out for a meal with my bro in law and his partner and got a really lovely weekend planned. Tomorrow we're off to an illuminations show & fireworks not far from us which I'm so looking forward to as ds is mega excited. Then on Sunday I'm going for a spa day with my mum which is just what I need. I've been ill with cold for a couple of weeks now so in desperate need of some relaxation time!

Has anyone else got anything much planned this weekend?


----------



## JessyG

DD has a birthday party tomorrow so i will take her to that as my OH is working. Sunday i plan on doing absolutely nothing except maybe a food shop. As you can see, i certainly live the high life.


----------



## Sarahcake

After 3 long days, a partner away and having to pass my child around to various caregivers like a Christmas present I am doing absolutely nothing but spend time with my family tommorrow. I've got one very emotional little boy at home that misses his mummy and his daddy and I am absolutely wracked with mummy guilt :( sadly were not in a position where I can afford to give up work :(


----------



## Daisies11

It's so nice to have some time just at home doing nothing sometimes though, and having the opportunity to be with your kids and play with them and chill out. We had a pretty home based weekend last weekend and it was really nice. I'm looking forward to bonfire night when we can have some chill time at home, hot dogs for dinner and fireworks in the garden. I love autumn!


----------



## Soph1986

Awww sarahcake that sounds hard! 


I did nothing exciting this weekend. Dinner at in laws and then friend round for dinner last night. Husband is hungover today so I'm giving him until 12 in bed and then waking him. Will go for a bath and catch up with X Factor!! 

We have 2 weeks holiday starting Thu and then only 7 more weeks of work left. Can't wait to stop now. Really struggling with teenagers all day. 

I'm terrified of fireworks but enjoy looking at them from the safety of the window. :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I finally picked my leaving date. 31st December. So scary!!! Also baby shower is arranged for 26th November! 

Yikes.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Ladies
Hope you all had a nice weekend. 
I'm full of a cold. I think I can honestly say I've not been sick since 1990!! I don't even remember what it's like to feel rubbish :( 
As I'm in and out visiting hospitals for work I'm thinking I should call in sick tomorrow but in saying that I also can't remember the last time I had a sick day! (It would've been for a hangover haha &#128514;) 
Married I too am having a baby shower on Nov26th! And also one on the 4th. I've got one that my friends have organised in London and then one that my kent friends have organised. I didn't expect one at all so it's nice to feel loved.
Think I need to rest this head now!
Have a good week ladies!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies,

Aww I hope you feel better soon Kiwi! Possibly a good idea to stay away from the hospitals if your feeling rough. 

Enjoy your showers ladies <3 unless I've got one being secretly arranged, I don't have one but I'm not upset as they sent really the done thing in my circle of friends :) 

As for me, 24 weeks today which means V day! Yay! In work and starting to get used to it now the days are long but they go fast enough, nice to only work 3 days a week too! So things are working g out well :)


----------



## Daisies11

Hope you're feeling better soon Kiwi! I've had terrible cold, started 3 weeks ago and I've still not shifted it, up at night coughing and struggling to sleep because I keep needing to blow my nose to be able to breathe! Seems like I caught one cold, just started to get a little better and then have caught another! Hopefully I'm getting my winter illnesses over and done with. Strangely though, I came down with it the day after having my flu jab having felt fine before hand. Maybe coincidence or could the two be linked???

Sarah I don't think I'm having a shower either. My friends did one for me with my son, and I had a little family one too, but this time round I really don't expect it at all. It would just be nice to go out for a nice meal or afternoon tea or something with the girls before I say goodbye to all that for a couple of months (at least!)


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks Ladies.
Still feel like death today!
I feel just like you described Daisies. And I do believe you can get ill after the flu jab. Weirdly I haven't had mine yet but my voucher arrived in the post on Friday and ironically now I'm sick!

27 weeks today... where are these weeks going? Flying by! 

Waiting for a bit of sun in the morning (it's been so grey lately!) then I'll take some pics of the baby's room. Nearly finished. I feel super organised but then there still seems like loads of crap I need to accumulate over the coming Weeks!


----------



## London Kiwi

Had my midwife appointment this morning.
She measured the fundal height (measuring at exactly the right measurement for being 27 weeks) and we heard baby's heartbeat.
Have my 28 week scan on Monday which is exciting. Feels like forever since the 20 week scan so looking forward to seeing her again!


----------



## Daisies11

I'm kind of envious of you getting a 28 week scan. In reality if I was having one I'd be nervous as anything coz that's just how scans get me, but it would be lovely to see him/her in there at this stage. Enjoy when scan day is here!

I need to order the paint and wallpaper for our nursery, dh is off work next week on a decorating mission so we need to get stuff organised ready for him to get it all done!


----------



## Soph1986

We haven't started buying anything yet or sorted rooms out. I am conscious I had DS 8 weeks from now so don't want to be caught out again. Think I'll try and do a deep clean of every room in the house over holidays. Will wait until 32 weeks to buy things. No idea why that's an acceptable date in ny head lol. 

Got flu and whooping cough jag next week and 28 week midwife appointment. 28 weeks felt like ages away when I last saw her at 24 weeks and now it's on Tue!


----------



## Sarahcake

I've got my next scan on the 25th which has come around really quickly! I get one every 4 weeks after too which is good. Consultant after on the 25th too which I look forward too as my consultant is lovely :) 

I'm desperate to get babies room finished but we have to wait until payday now :( unfortunately money isn't infinite!


----------



## Sarahcake

We saw our first outside movements today!! I'm sure you ladies are pretty much already there but I was so excited! Little lady is starting to get so strong now <3


----------



## JessyG

Aww sarah thats great. I love that the movements are so much stronger now. Its so lovely to watch. 

How much have you guys been buying. With xmas coming up and me not wanting to do xmas shopping in december i am focussing on that so other thab pram and carry cot i havent really bought anything.

Also we are still struggling to agree on any names. What do you think of Leon as a name?


----------



## London Kiwi

I have a good friend called Leon so I'm prob a bit bias but I really like the name. 

Husband is still 100% convinced on Matilda. 
I still want to wait until she is here to see what she looks like.

We have stopped talking about it really, couldn't find too many names we both loved. But have a list of kinda likes. It's tough isn't it!


----------



## JessyG

Soo difficult. We had our girl name picked she would have been Audrey. Boys name we are screwed.

Since getting in from work i have had really horrid back spasm type pains in my lower back. I stupidly googled it now i am convinced it could mean pre term labour. I am sitting on the couch and my OH agreed to put our DD to bed but i cant decide whether i should call a midwife.


----------



## London Kiwi

I love Audrey! But my husband doesn't - so fussy!

Hmmm better to be Over cautious Jessy, maybe give them a call just to get their advice. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm not saying anything is wrong, but I would call them, if anything it will give you peace of mind because I think the stress worry can cause can be more harmful than just getting advice :) 

I liked Audrey too, Edith and Evelyn were two other of the older names that I really liked but my partner said no! I really struggled with boys names however, both this time and last time. 

There was nothing I really loved until I found the name Logan and being as there was no second option, he became Logan. This time around, we massively disagreed on all boys names besides Hunter, which I think baby would have been if she were a he. My in-laws hated it though &#128514;&#128514; 

We haven't really done much of either shopping. My wages have been so all over the place and won't settle until the end of this month so it's kinda limited us but we shall start the planning for Xmas when I get paid on the 28th. 

Baby wise, pram is bought, she has enough clothes to sink a battle ship, she has sleeping bags and swaddle wraps for the early days and her soaps and lotions and things. Just need the Moses basket, cot - associated bedding and nappies now really.


----------



## Daisies11

I like Leon. I have a friend with a baby boy named Leon, I wouldn't have thought of it myself but having heard it used I really like it.

If baby is a girl I'm pretty sure we'd go for Matilda as well London! Although we also have Madeline (or Madeleine - not sure which spelling I prefer) and Annabelle as contenders.

For a boy I think it will be Max. I also like Arthur but hubby is def in favour of Max.

We've not bought much, but then there's not much we need to get. Got to get a bedside crib sorted, but that's the only big buy. Other than that we need to get some more bits of clothes, bedding etc but nothing massive. I'm focusing on getting Christmas presents done, I'll feel so much better when that's all out of the way!


----------



## JessyG

Pain totally disappeared when i laid on my side for a bit. Thinking it may have been baby lying on a nerve or a sciatic type thing. Glad its gone now though. If it had carried on all evening i would have definitely called.

Leon and Owen are our two main contenders right now. Finlay is also a possibility.

We have a cot from DD it was the one my mum had so was hardly ever used. I got rid of my DDs one as it was very well used being that we got it 2nd hand anyway. We have DDs old nursery wardrobe aswell as she just got a new one. 

My mum has bought the moses basket apparently. We need he car seat and base, swing/bouncer and play mat as essentials. I have clothes i just need to sort through. Havent done much clithes shopping though which is very unlike me!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Funny Daisies! I'm From New Zealand, I may have said before that over there Matilda is shortened to Maddie - seems we have similar taste! &#128522;

I've got the nursery all done basically, pram, car seat all sorted. Few clothes bits but mainly for when she's 3months plus so need to get some new born bits and other than that she needs a Moses basket or bedside cot which my father in law has kindly offered to buy for us. 

Going wedding dress shopping with a friend tomorrow. Im bridesmaid and I'm prob quite good to take as very honest. She's blimmin stunning anyway so I'm sure will look great in anything. Heading to pronovias in new Bond Street so i imagine there will be some stunning dresses there. Looking forward to it and fingers crossed there are no bridezilla moments haha


----------



## London Kiwi

Glad to hear you're feeling better Jessy!


----------



## Daisies11

Good to hear the pain went away Jessy. I've definitely noticed more aches and pains in this pregnancy, and I think sometimes it's just our bodies way of getting us to slow down and have a rest. I know that when I get some aches and pains I'll stop and rest, whereas while I'm feeling good I have a tendency to keep going and going.

London, I suggested Maddie as a nickname for Matilda and dh thought it couldn't be, just shows I was right and others do too!

Enjoy the wedding dress shopping, that's a nice way to spend the day! My dh has just left to go fishing (why would you??) and is camping there tonight so not back till tomorrow lunchtime, so it's just me and ds. We're off to a kids birthday party and I think then having a chill afternoon- maybe baking and watching a film.


----------



## JessyG

My OH is working overtime today so DD and I are going to the cinema to see cars 3 then will have a chilled afternoon. I bought a joie swing/rocker on a facebay selling page last night so got to collect that tomorrow. I cant justify 150 for it new when she is selling a nearly new one for half that price. This baby may be like my DD and not even enjoy the swing!

I just got my DD to write her list for santa. She knows santa only buys a few gifts and she only asked for one of the things i have bought so far!!!! Eeeek.


----------



## Wills_2

Hey ladies, just checking in as my internet is finally back on. (as we are in a rural location its satellite internet and not great but the provider went bust and only now someone has taken over the service! That said BT have finally installed cables for normal broadband so am having fibre fitted on 1st Nov and cant wait lol).

Anyway, glad to see everyone is ok and babies are all growing well! London and Jessy hope you are both feeling a bit better now.

I'm all good. Had my 25 week midwife appointment last week and received my MATB1 so have finalised my last day in work as 22nd Dec eeek! Though it cant come around quick enough! I've also got a scan on Wednesday to check babies growth etc and then am off to Lanzarote next Thursday with DH and DD for 10 days - a much needed break for the both of us. We've been converting the side of our house for the last month to give us an upstairs bathroom, playroom and additional bedroom so everything has been such a mess but its finally coming along now. Just plasterboard to go up and bathroom to be fitted/tiled. Aside from that I've stripped about 5 layers of wallpaper off our existing spare bedroom for the baby to go in and have bought wallpaper, moses basket, new wardrobe and a few odds and sods of clothes. Still need to buy a pram but am not 100% sure which one to go for. All in all we've had a busy 6 weeks so roll on Thursday! That said I've yet to pack and I'm dreading it as i'm outgrowing all my clothes fast!

Jessy - a great idea for xmas. Might get DD to write me a list as I really need to get her sorted before it's too late. all I've bought her so far are those fingerling monkeys and a few games.

Anyones LO have an electric scooter? Its something shes asked for but she'll be 6 in Feb and I feel is a bit too young but then I also don't want her disappointed at Xmas especially with the baby coming soon after...


----------



## JessyG

My neighbours kids have got electric scooters. One is 6 the other is 7 and they do really well on them. I dont think she is too young and certain its something she will grow with i reckon. 

Oh man it is cold today! I am miserable so have put the heating on. My OHs xmas present has arrived at my neighbours so need to pick it up and hide it before he gets home from work!


----------



## Wills_2

JessyG said:


> My neighbours kids have got electric scooters. One is 6 the other is 7 and they do really well on them. I dont think she is too young and certain its something she will grow with i reckon.
> 
> Oh man it is cold today! I am miserable so have put the heating on. My OHs xmas present has arrived at my neighbours so need to pick it up and hide it before he gets home from work!

ah that makes me feel a bit better then. Once we are back from hols i'll get looking.

Been looking at prams today and have seen a few other travel systems that I like so I'm really confused! What have you ladies gone for?


----------



## JessyG

I went for the cybex balios m. I wanted a black frame and a pretty simple pram. I love that the the foot rest moves up or down can lie flat had a good side hood and a mesh bit for when they are forward facing. Basket is big and it has a bar handle bar. 

What ones have you been looking at. Silver cross wayfarer seem really popular. We had a mamas and papas sola last time and that was pretty good. It was quite big folded if you have a small boot. Babystyle oyster is also pretty to look at and seems to be popular. 

I am becoming like a pram a holic even though i already have mine haha.


----------



## JessyG

This is a pic i stole off google of my pram. Its at my mums so still havent pushed it about but getting to see it next week when i visit her. So excited and hope i still love it!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171014-180139.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Daisies11

We've got a silver cross wayfarer which we had for ds. I really like it, the only thing is I wish I had gone for the pioneer instead (if they sell that still!). At that time they did and the wheels were bigger and more suited to uneven ground. We didn't bother thinking the normal wheels would be fine, and they are, but I just feel like it would be a smoother ride with the chunkier wheels.

What age did you first take you kids to the cinema? Ds is 2.5 and I'm debating taking him tomorrow as dh is away and I want to do something low effort as I'm so tired! It would be one of the early kids screenings so I guess no great loss if he just gets through eating his popcorn and then wants to leave!

Wills, a holiday sounds amazing. I'm so envious! Having been in a house which we gutted and did loads in I can imagine it will be a great break after having all that going on!

It's been surprisingly warm here today. I went out this afternoon with just jeans and a Tshirt on. The last bit of sun I reckon, it'll probably be freezing tomorrow!


----------



## JessyG

dd Was almost 3 when we first went and we lasted an hour before she wanted to go home. Odeon do kids screenings at 10am sat and sun and the tickets are only 3.25 per person so you dont care about missing a bit. We have seen about 4/5 films now but the only one she didnt get restless at was trolls!


----------



## Wills_2

Thanks for sharing your prams ladies :thumbup:

Jessy - I'd never heard of Cybex before!
Daisies - the wayfarer looks great. its one we looked at but reviews seem hit and miss though I've never actually pushed or seen one infront of me so cant comment on actual pram.

I've been looking at 3 in particular at the moment...

1 - Venicci soft denim grey but upgrading to maxi cosi car seat and isofix base. will cost around £770
2. Oyster 2 facelift edition but again upgrading to maxi cosi car seat and base. will cost about £820
3. Ickle bubba stomp v3 package as is which will cost around £500.

Trouble is I feel guilty spending so much on a pram after we've spent around £8000 or £9000 on the extension work we've had done :shrug:

I've still got DD's pram which was a Graco Quattro tour deluxe pram and is in great condition but its soo heavy! Plus its very nearly 6 years old...
 



Attached Files:







Venicci.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 1









oyster.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1









ickle bubba.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Daisies11

Ooh I think I'd go for the Venicci, coz that denim grey is lovely! Never pushed any of them so have no idea, but I love a bit of grey!


----------



## JessyG

I like the oyster. My neighbour has an ickle bubba stomp v2 and it looks lovely. She really likes it and said the only thing she finds annoying is when her wee one fell asleep her knees and legs weren't flat. Its quite often on bounty offers. Have you had a look there. Mamas and papas usually have either their urbo or armadillo flip ob there as a bundle deal. Always looks good.

I had only heard of cybex when it comes to car seats.


----------



## London Kiwi

Yes I picked up the Mamas and Papas Urbo travel system on Bounty.
We got it for around £650 down from £1200-1300 - bargain!

It comes with the Isofix maxi cosi car seat also. 

It's black with light grey on the inside so looks really nice.

A friend has it and recommended it to me, I saw it on sale so purchased it up a while back.


----------



## London Kiwi

This is what I bought
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9042.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JessyG

Love it! I did love my mamas and papas last time and sort of wish i had gone for one of the bounty deals as alot of them come with a play mat and isofix base etc.


----------



## Wills_2

Thanks ladies :flower:

there does look to be a good deal on the mamas and papas ones so will check out some of the reviews. x


----------



## London Kiwi

We have our 28 week scan tomorrow, looking forward to seeing baby girl squirming around &#128149;

Also having the Glucose test... feels like I'll be at the hospital half the day as have to wait two hours Btwn blood tests.


----------



## Wills_2

London Kiwi said:


> We have our 28 week scan tomorrow, looking forward to seeing baby girl squirming around &#128149;
> 
> Also having the Glucose test... feels like I'll be at the hospital half the day as have to wait two hours Btwn blood tests.

ah London I don't envy you, the 2 hour wait is a pain! Hope it passes quickly for the GTT and that baby behaves for the scan. x

I've got a growth scan Wednesday but thankfully don't have my GTT until 31st Oct when I'm back off hols, I also have my 30 week growth scan then too and then 1 other one 2 weeks later before my birthing plan is decided.


----------



## Daisies11

I feel like things are ramping up now with appointments etc. I was at the hospital on Friday for standard blood tests and I'm at the midwife for my 28 week appointment on Thursday. Then I'll next be back to see her at 31 weeks which seems like no time between appointments at all. 

Is anyone else on their 2nd (or later) baby and feeling more nervous about the birth than last time? I'm really freaking myself out about it! I think in part because I only got to the hospital 40 mins before I had him, and don't want it to be that close again, but it's on my mind a lot! I was pretty chilled last time (rare for me, I'm a total worrier) and I think that helped me have a fairly simple labour & birth. I feel like I need to calm myself down somehow so I don't make it more difficult for myself, but how?!?!


----------



## impatient1

We started making progress on our little man's room with painting although it's not done yet. He still doesn't have a name yet but have a potential just not 100% on it.

I have to talk to MIL and SIL to see if they would be available for one of them to watch the girls when we go in to have this little man.


----------



## Sarahcake

So I am born in the worst storm Britain's ever seen (Oct 15 1987) and I turn 30 during storm Ophelia... Coincidence... Haha! 

Hope were all doing well! I've got a few appointments coming up in the next few weeks.26 week Scan next week, GTT on the 6th, Midwife on the 10th. Feels like I've not been seen for a while and then I've got a bunch of appointments at once! 

I'm freaking out Daisies but because I'm having a C-section. I was induced last time which was awful sorry to say but I'm terrified of the section. It's not so much the procedure it's the 6 weeks recovery afterwards, having to rely on people to help me do things, not being able to drive ect. :S 

Off to work, starting to get harder now, long days are knackering me. Not long to go now though!


----------



## JessyG

I am terrified of the birth. Terrified! I had a c section last time and really really dont want an emergency again this time. I am like you sarah and am so worried about the recovery afterwards. Not being able to drive and having 2 children at gome freaks me out! 

My mum will hopefully have DD when i have the baby but i guess it all depends on timing and if its in the middle of the night!?!?!


----------



## Soph1986

28 weeks tomorrow!! Finally third trimester :) .

I've decided to try for vbac rather than elcs. Is anyone else in same position? Either way baby will arrive on 12th at the latest so it's not much longer to wait.


----------



## London Kiwi

28 weeks today.
Scan done... measuring normal size head, long legs and weighs 2 pound 8 ounces.

Just had the sugar drink for the GTT and now a two hour wait...


----------



## London Kiwi

Scan &#128151;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9063.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Soph1986

Awww lovely pic


----------



## London Kiwi

Well that didn't go as planned.... 

I had my sugar drink at 10am and they asked me to wait in the corridor for two hours. The waiting room is being renovated so I sat out in the corridor as asked.
About 45mins into the wait I started to feel a bit off so I called my father In law and asked him to bring me a bottle of water. He works at the hospital which is handy.
He sat with me for a few mins and about an hour after the drink I said to him that I didn't feel well, my eyesight started to get blurry so we decided to head back in the ward to tell the nurse. 

Well I didn't make it that far, the last thing I remember is taking about 2 or 3 steps then waking up on the floor with a bunch of people looking over me and giving me glucose to drink immediately.
I had fainted, first time for everything and I guess I was in the right place for it to happen.

Ive now spent the past 3+ hours hooked up to machines and seeing doctors, nurses. I hit my arm, head and back on my way down but thankfully I didn't land on my stomach.
Baby was hooked up to a machine to monitor any contractions incase of premature labour. All a bit of a scare.
I have just left now, baby seems fine but I have a badly bruised coccyx which is going to be painful for a good while I think! 

I feel a bit emotional and awfully guilty that ive hurt her, cant seem to shake that feeling. Wondering if I should book a private scan later in the week for peace of mind or am I being silly?

Just a bit of a fright really. and the worst part, I couldn't do the 2nd part of the test so I have to go back on Thursday to do It all over again :( I really am not looking forward to it.

On another note, anyone noticed how crazy the sun is today? Its like orange / pink!


----------



## JessyG

Oh my goodness that is scary. Nothing for you to feel guilty about. 

Did they say what they thought caused it? If baby is fine probably wont need another scan but only you know how you really feel and i always say do whatevet you feel is right for you. 

Hope the rest if the week picks up for you. X


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks Jessy. I have had quite a fright from it x

They said lack of food... just doesn't work well with some people. I had to fast from last night and wouldn't have been able to eat until 12pm as test was 10am.
I'm used to getting up in the morning, going for a swim and eating before 8am... just didn't work with my normal daily routine I guess.
Thursday appointment is 8.30am. I hope it goes much better!


----------



## Soph1986

That must have been frightening Londonkiwi ! Glad you are both OK.


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh bless you that sounds awful :( please don't feel guilty, you could not have helped that happening. Some people really do just react badly to no food, especially if their routine is so established. I'm sure she is absolutely fine in there, our bodies are made of strong stuff, and baby has a nice amount of amniotic fluid as well as muscles and fat tissue to keep her protected :) as long as she sounded ok and she is moving as usual I would say that she is alright. I'm sorry this happened to you though, must have been so scary :( xxx


----------



## London Kiwi

I know I shouldn't feel guilty but I do. Absolutely nothing I could've done to stop it from happening. Very frightening. I literally just hit the ground and don't remember anything.
I def need food in the mornings. God, I'm so not looking forward to going through this again on Thursday.
Ive been thinking tonight that they should've opened a temporary waiting room to keep an eye on everyone. Yes I know they were getting renovations but having pregnant woman fasting for 12+ hours and making them sit outside the ward in the corridor is just not safe.
However they were amazing after I fainted so I am grateful for that.

My coccyx is killing me!! going to be a painful sleep tonight.

Thanks for your kind words ladies x


----------



## London Kiwi

Soph, do you have a scan tomorrow or am I making that up?

Wills, good luck for yours on Weds!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh London thats horrible so glad you had a familiar face with you! Must have been super scary for him! If you feel it happening again this time try alert someone without you needing to get up if you can...and I would probably tell them to stuff the test for a third attempt as that isn't a good sign to me! Then again hopefully this slightly earlier time will help.

I actually had my glucose tolerance test this morning too at 9.30am. Most boring two hours wait of my life! I felt fine all morning it wasn't until about 10.30 that I felt gross and unwell with the start of a headache. That gross drink just doesn't help at all! I now have two charming bruises on both arms for my efforts! Lol


----------



## Soph1986

The glucose test sounds horrible!!!


Londonkiwi have got 28 week midwife appointment today but well remembered lol. Scan on 31st! Hope you are feeling better today. 

My SPD has been so much better since I've been on holiday! Think I'll get a shock going back to work.


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks for all your support ladies.
I feel much better today. My lower back is VERY sore, I am moving around quite slowly and its sore to sit down so I'm couch bound working from home kinda sitting on an angle trying to put little to no pressure on it.

Married - Glad to hear your GTT went a lot better than mine!! It doesn't make you feel the best does it? As my father in law works in the hospital he said that he will come sit with me on Thursday for the full two hours but I am going to insist that they keep me on the ward (not send me to the corridor this time!) and yes you're right... if I feel awful again I will get help sooner and I certainly wont be doing the test for a 3rd time. Don't even want to do it a 2nd time!!

For all you ladies still to take the GTT I hope I haven't put you off too much, but I would def recommend you asking if you can have it first thing in the morning, fasting at 28 weeks pregnant isn't ideal... I need food as soon as I begin to feel hungry. 

Hope you're all having a good week!


----------



## Wills_2

aww London that sounds terrible! FX Thursday goes better for you and mine goes ahead on 31st Oct without incident!

I'm looking forward to my scan tomorrow but am then dreading tomorrow night as I still haven't packed for our holiday so I will have to do it tomorrow as we fly at 6am on Thursday morning!! Love holidays but hate packing lol


----------



## Soph1986

I didn't get glucose test last time so guessing (or hoping now) I won't this time. How do they decide whether to give it to you!?


----------



## London Kiwi

Soph I believe its for a variety of reasons:
** Family history of diabetes
** High BMI
** Ethnic background
** If you had it the last time you were pregnant
So wish I didn't have to go through it again on Thurs. Positive thinking, I'm sure it will be fine this time!

Wills - Good luck with the scan tomorrow... and the packing! ;)


----------



## Daisies11

London that's so scary. I'm sure baby is totally fine, there's lots of padding between bubs and the outside world, and I hope you feel much less achey soon! Fingers crossed for a smoother re-test.

Hope you enjoy the scan tomorrow wills and enjoy your holiday! Packing really is awful, but it will all be worth it once you're there!


----------



## JessyG

Ill come and pack for you wills! I love packing, its the unpacking when you get home i hate! 

How are you feeling today london kiwi?

I was having a complete stress yesterday cause the trains were goosed abd although i dont work tuesdays i had a fear it would be the same today and i wouldnt get into work. Thankfully all was ok getting in today. I so cannot wait to be finished up work. Not for the working aspect purely the commute is horrible and likely to get worse as the weeks go on.


----------



## London Kiwi

I'm still walking around like an 80-year old woman.
My back is so sore! 
I'm trying to limit how much paracetamol I take but it def helps relive some of the pain.

Test attempt number 2 is tomorrow morning... 

Wills - hope the scan went well! 

Jessy - I hate when I'm working in London, the trains are always delayed and packed. I try and go before peak time just to avoid the crowds. I have a baby on board badge in my bag... I've never worn it but it's there if I was ever to Need it. The underground is vile during peak times so I imagine I'll have to get it out at some stage...


----------



## Soph1986

Hope tomorrow goes better londonkiwi! 

Heartburn is just awful :( . I've been going through a bottle of Gaviscon every two nights.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hope this one goes smoothly for you tomorrow Kiwi! For me the waiting area is literally about 30 feet from the room for the GTTs so I think our hospital tried to plan it well lol.

I wasn't given a MatB1 form at my 25 week appointment...i rang today to ask if one can be filled out and left for me and wasn't helped at all! Just told to wait for midwife to ring me. She didn't bother calling today and I haven't got one single shift where I'm available 9-5 until next Friday! Very unhelpful. I can't believe that she can't just see that she should have sorted for me last week. I guess my employer has to wait a couple of weeks thanks to my very unhelpful surgery!


----------



## impatient1

Hope you habe a great trip Wills.

Good luck on your test today London.

Hope the heartburn eases soon Soph.


----------



## London Kiwi

Round 2 of the test went much better than the first time!
I started to feel a bit faint about 30mins towards the end so took a slow walk to the water machine and had some ice cold water and felt a lot better.
So glad that's over!!

I started chatting to a lady in the room with me who is due the day after me so she's 28+2 but she's measuring at 33 weeks!! Her bump was quite big!

That's annoying Married! I am still awaiting a response from my HR saying I don't qualify for Stat pay. I already know I don't but need to wait for the official reply and my MATB1 form back before applying for the Maternity allowance. Its nearly been two months even though the company policy says they will reply within 7 days.. hmmm!!

Surely your midwife can just put your due date, sign and post it to you? Its only a small form, not like they have to fill much out!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Kiwi... exactly! I'm going to try hound them again tomorrow if I Can!

I have quite an urgent question for all you ladies. How about two weeks now I've had dull shooting pains in my groin/cervix maybe. The last three days it's been particularly annoying and it's only whenever I turn in bed and stand up etc.

If I can get hold of the midwife tomorrow i'll try to ask her but I'll be at work on a break and don't really want that conversation at work. I have tried to Google it all week but it doesnt come up as anything commonly discussed.

Can anyone shed light on what it is? Is it part of round ligament pain? It's damn annoying and makes me want to not move tbh as it's that unsettling. :(


----------



## JessyG

Could be baby lying or kicking you in the cervix. I have had that a few times. Is it definitely internal. The only other than i would imagine is a sort of spd type pain does it hurtvto open your legs or anything?


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh lightning crutch. Generally caused by baby giving the cervix a firm boot. It's not pleasant and the first time it happened to me I panicked to buggery. 

Glad to hear all is well ladies :) 

I'm waiting for my mat B1 form back from HR with a form to say that I have to have maternity allowance I'm hoping they don't take forever. I wasn't given one at my 20 week appointment which I should have been supposedly so I had to call my surgery who got one sorted then I picked it up. 

Baby girls movements are getting so much more defined now, my partner has felt her from outside which was one of the things he was most excited to feel!


----------



## Jcliff

I passed my glucose test but found out I'm anemic &#128555;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahhh well I'm ringing again Monday to ask for the form! Cannot believe that I seriously have to speak to a busy midwife in back to back appointments. Hopefully if I push a bit harder they will sort the form for me!

Yes it's getting worse now and now hurts when I'm getting dressed or bend down. It's so hard to know if it's internal or external but it's never like the baby has just kicked and I get a jolt down there....its like it's muscular I guess. When I call Monday I'll pick the midwifes brains about it perhaps being linked to round ligament pain. It's getting miserable now! But I'll deal with it if I just have to put up with it for 13 more weeks!


----------



## Sarahcake

We picked our pram up today and we're in love &#128525;&#128525; it's so pretty! 

Today is a good day :D


----------



## JessyG

Yah!! Was it the venicci one (i cant even spell it!) 

I went to my mums today for her birthday and got to try out my pram too. Soo in love. Its beautiful and sleek, excited!!! 

How is everyone weekend. As i say we went to my mums for her birthday. Got home late afternoon and jusy chilling now. Probably something low key tomorrow.

My dad is a legend. He gave me an envelope with money in it for the baby!! Soo unexpected but soo grateful. I was slightly worrying about how we would afford the cat seat base and adapters but now thats covered its amazing. Incredibly generous!

How about you all?


----------



## London Kiwi

jcliff - Sorry to hear about the anemia. How will you manage that going forward? Vitamins?
I also passed my GTT &#128522;
Figured there had to be a bright side for fainting. My back is still in absolute bits... very sore!

Ah girls, so exciting about the prams!

Jessy - how sweet of your dad. One less thing for you to worry about.

Baby is kicking very frequent now and proper big kicks. You can now see most of them... so alien seeing her kick! 

29 weeks on Monday. Time is flying by!


----------



## Soph1986

Good news about passing GTT ladies!! 

My insomnia was ridiculous last night. Woke up every hour and never slept for longer than 45 mins at once. Dreading tonight!!! Still over 2 weeks until my husband is back and I can get a lie in. 

Has anyone felt baby drop down really low in pelvis? I felt like he was going to fall out last night lol! Was so uncomfortable.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I'm still having horrific pain when turning in bed down below....its infuriating and definitely painful now. I think I've picked up an ear infection too this weekend as I've had really annoying pressure/noise in my ears. Seems to be a bit better tonight but will see in the morning. I'm just having no luck lately!

We still have a lot of shopping to do! But I want to get a few bits from IKEA and they're giving us double discount for the whole of November at 30% so holding off for that! 

I also want to get the Baby Start Activity Gym with the fold up sides to turn into a ball pit...i may ask for it for Christmas Haha!

We need to pick a travel system next. Decided to not get the isofix base yet. Maybe for the next car seat when baby is a year old as it'll last a lot longer. £80 for a base for a year of use isn't a priority at least for now.

Then there is the baby swing...which will help for downstairs use. I was debating getting a moses basket for the living room but maybe we should utilise the carry cot from a travel system instead.


We think we want to get the Next To Me Chicco crib too. It's £229 for the newest one though so we still haven't settled on it! Also the baby monitor with sensor pads is about £140. It's all adding up urgh! Lol.


----------



## JessyG

Yeah it all adds up. We still have and use our baby monitor for my DD (you cant hear upstairs if you ate downstairs so it gives me peace of mind) i had one of the sensor pads for her but it was pretty awful and kept going off all the time. This was eveb before we started rolling and moving about. Stopped using it a d dont think ill get one this time. My OH works gives you a baby monitor as a gift to new parents which is nice and saves some cash.

Have you decided on what travel system you want married? I got the joie serina swing. Got it 2nd hand but immaculate condition for half price so couldnt say no! I just washed all the covered and anti bac'd it alot (again mostly for my own peace of mind) its enormous though! I would like the mat that folds up too. Actually finding a play mat i like is more difficult than the travel system hahaha.

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. 

Is anyone else counting down the weeks until you finish up!?! Just me hahah 7 working weeks left!


----------



## Sarahcake

Congrats on passing the GTT ladies, I'm sorry to hear about the anemia though, that's not fun. :( 

It's the Cossatto Giggle 2 in posy we went for in the end, I think someone else was looking at the Vinichi ( terrible spelling lol) 

Married, defo have a word with the midwife, it sounds like SPD. I wasn't able to move without assistance with my first, incredibly painful. :( 

26 weeks today, I can't believe how fast this is all going. Mat leave begins 25th Dec but I have holiday to use up before then so 27th Nov is when I'll be going off. Crazy.


----------



## Soph1986

I finish on 7th December at 35 weeks so not too much longer to go. Definitely feeling ready for it!


----------



## JessyG

I finish on 7th of december too! Well maybe 8th if i have to use a holiday day before hand. 

I have 4 weeks holiday the mat leave starts at 38 weeks. I keep thinking itll be great cause i can get all the clothes washed, place cleaned etc but at 34+ weeks and the size i am now i may not even be able to move!!! Haha


----------



## Soph1986

i can't believe we are now on the countdown to maternity leave. When we first discussed it, it was months and months away!! Now we are so close.


----------



## London Kiwi

So exciting to be talking about Maternity leave... time is flying.
I am going to finish the following week in December on Friday 15th.
I work a lot from home so I should be ok working up until then.

In saying that.... today I left the house at 6am and have not long got home loooooong day, shattered now! 

29 weeks today!


----------



## Sarahcake

It's so exciting how close this is all getting now! 

Time seems to be flying by currently, my last appointment was my 20 week scan and now I have my 26 week scan and consultant appointments tommorrow afternoon. That 6 weeks has absolutely flown by. My partner is away in Bedford for work this week however so my mother in law is coming with tommorrow and she will be a blubbering wreck bless her heart! 

The big thuds are really beginning now, I had what I can only assume to be a headbutt in the ribs as well as a kick to the bladder simultaneously last night, makes me wonder just how big she is! I've really popped out now and I no longer look chunky, I'm defo pregnant haha!


----------



## Sarahcake

Omg the spontaneous gallbladder pain I'm going through at the moment is not nice. I had stones when I was pregnant last time and after I had Logan, nothing ever happened again, until today &#128546;&#128546; this absolutely sucks. In the drs tommorrow and a consultant appointments in the afternoon to discuss it though. Ouch :(


----------



## swampmaiden

It's a boy!


----------



## Soph1986

Ohhh no sarahcake!!! I've heard gallbladder pain can be worse than giving birth :(

Congrats swampmaiden boys are lovely! 

Does anyone else feel like they just fail at pregnancy? I see people go through pregnancy totally not struggling and carrying on as normal until the last few weeks. I'm only 29 weeks and walking to the shop and back and looking after my 2 year old has left me in pain and exhausted!!! I was the same last time too except without the toddler. I don't know why I'm so rubbish at making babies!


----------



## JessyG

I am just as bad if not worse. I am completely done in at the end of the day. I have to sit and rest throughout the day my DD even says 'your back sore again mummy, can you play, ill bring toys up to the couch for you' ugh makes me sad that i am struggling at 27 weeks!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Don't worry I'm 27 weeks been falling apart since 25 weeks Lol! Today's been my best day for a long time and felt very energetic. I soon regretted it with a bad back after 20 minutes moving stock around Lol.


----------



## Sarahcake

Drs have said it looks like I have cholecystitis but he's not confident in diagnosing that in a pregnant patient so he's leaving it with my consultant who I see this afternoon :( it's not pleasant tbh, the pain is bareable at the moment but I know it will get worse. Yay! 

I feel like I was doing ok at this pregnancy lark until this week has hit. I'm full of cold, coughing constantly, in pain with my gallbladder and just so so tired. I'm home alone with my son this week and I'm so tired and snappy, it's not his fault, he's just full of energy and I just don't want to move from the spot lol fun times!


----------



## Sarahcake

Congratulations on your baby boy swampmaiden! Little boys are so lovely <3


----------



## Soph1986

Aww sarahcake sorry you are feeling miserable and in pain :(


Well at least I'm not the only one not breezing through it and glowing lol. First day back at work today and I'm shattered. Can't wait until DS bed time! 

11 weeks and 2 days maximum until baby will be removed if he hasn't already appeared :) !


----------



## Sarahcake

26 week appointment has gone well, she is now roughly 1lb 11oz! Measuring 27 weeks so not massive like her brother was at this point! 

Typically though, had my whooping cough jab, well, what I thought was that, and the nurse accidently gave me another flu jab - I had one 3 weeks ago :S so consultants have been rushed in to see if I'm ok. Apparently it's fine for us both but I'm to keep an eye out. 

Signed the consent forms for my csection too so that's done :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Sorry to hear you feel so crap Sarah.

They gave you a flu jab by accident?! 

Didn't realise you were having a c section!

Had the midwife today. Baby is measuring bang on and she kicked when we listened to her heartbeat... don't think she liked it much haha.

They are concerned about my back. I'm still in a lot of pain and have limited movement since the fall last week. Honestly the thought of pushing out a baby on top of this pain really concerns me at the moment!! 
Fingers crossed it improves soon enough.

I'm shattered today, has been a long week at work... hurry up weekend!


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh bless you I fully understand the pain of backpain, it's horrific :( you will be surprised what you can do when you need to though. What are your thoughts on pain relief? Have you given any thought to what you would like? 

Yeah I was supposed to have the whooping cough jab, so she jabbed me and her face fell, she did the flu one instead. Ran out to get consultants and things and got advice. I'll be fine, apparently some people get double dosed with a top up dose but she was very apologetic. She was a senior midwife and was near tears, I'm not out to ruin anyone's job, mistakes happen so long as we're both ok, it's fine. 

Flu won't touch me lol 

Yeah I have to have a section as Logan came out with shoulder dystocia and I hemmoraged badly. We both nearly died so this, no thanks, out the sunroof.


----------



## Soph1986

Oh god goodness sake that is scary that she made that mistake. It could have been something else and much worse. Glad all is ok!!

I have started to convince myself I'm swelling up now I'm back at work! Can't imagine preeclampsia would start before it did last time (32 weeks) so I'm just pointlessly symptom spotting and imagining things lol.


----------



## London Kiwi

I had to Google shoulder dystocia... wow I'm not surprised you're having a c section. Better to be on the safe side after what you went through with Logan!! 

I need to read up a bit on pain relief... but at this stage I'm thinking I wouldn't say no to anything on offer! But I shall do my research over the coming weeks.

Ha yes the flu will be going no where near you! Scary though. You're right people make mistakes, she prob feels absolutely terrible about making that mistake, not to mention all the paper work surrounding incidents!


----------



## impatient1

Congrats on a boy swampmaiden!

I am also exhausted and feel uncomfortable (not horrible thankfully). Back for another ultrasound tomorrow to check on our little man.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hope the scan goes well Impatient!


----------



## impatient1

Thank you, he is head down and no additional markers have been found for down syndrome and looks like he doesn't have down syndrome. He has however dropped down again to the 26th percentile. And while be going back in five weeks for another ultrasound to see how his growth is then. Inn the meantime I will have another appointment or possibly two.


----------



## Soph1986

I'm glad scan well well impatient1. Are they worried about him dropping in size? 

I'm so fed up today. Still another 2 weeks until husband is back and 2 year old is driving me crazy. Feel so heavy and tired! I'm actually looking forward to work next week to get some peace. Although I'm just swapping a toddler for teenagers lol. 

30 weeks growth scan next week :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Yay I can finally share in the joy of having picked and purchased the travel system!

We picked the Silver Cross Pioneer which is currently discounted from £795 to £575 on the John Lewis website. They don't have it in store so we went to Mothercare today to look at their same one in a different colour and I love it! It's perfect. So dearest mother is going online after work to buy it for us and don't feel so bad as she will get another 25% staff discount! The one we are getting is in the Black Links which is nice too although i quite like the blue model we saw in store! Its all very real today. Especially after experiencing very strong stomach protruding kicks yesterday for the first time ever!!! Squeals of excitement and fear for 2 hours while it happened. Having not felt it today yet though I now realise I miss it! It was very surreal though but the first time I felt like I am starting to bond and connect with this baby.

<3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20171028_125409_217.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 8









received_10213296558281440.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## London Kiwi

Very Nice married! And great that you can feel baby kicking!

I had a glass of red wine today with a friend while we were wedding dress shopping for her. Then the baby got hiccups....wonder if it was the wine?! Hmmm! It was just one glass... large glass. Feel a little bad!!!
I'm sure that it Is perfectly fine??


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Don't fret about the wine it's fine! And some will say it's also good to drink one glass a week! I think they normally say one small glass in all honesty but I hope you enjoyed it and don't feel too bad for too long! There is always something we shouldn't eat or drink too much of!


----------



## Soph1986

I'm very slightly worried about preterm labour, not think I'm just being ridiculous.

Woke up with backache yesterday. Then Had braxton kicks every 5 mins or so for an hour yesterday and now today I have period cramps today.

I'm sure it's just everything stretching but wish our bodies would be clearer when something is wrong lol.


----------



## London Kiwi

I probably have a glass a wine a fortnight, normally when I see my friends as it's normally over a pub lunch or something. I always have food and water with it too so I've never really seen there to be an issue. Just felt guilty when baby started hiccuping yesterday!! I'm sure it was just a coincidence...

Soph I think that's something that will prob play on all of our minds for the next couple of months. Do you think it's worth calling the midwife? Should always feel that you can call them about anything. Better to double check sometimes!
My sister gave birth to my niece Ava last Dec at 32 weeks. I'm 30 weeks tomorrow and it's been on my mind a lot lately. I'm positive that I'll go full term and if I don't I always have the reminder that Ava Is a perfectly healthy little girl!


----------



## Soph1986

I have a scan on Tue so as long as it doesn't get worse I'll just leave it until then. Hate how so many symptoms can be something or absolutely nothing.


----------



## impatient1

Soph1986 it would be so much easier if our bodies could be more specific about what is going on and when. I hope it has passed now.
They are just monitoring for now. My placenta was failing in my last pregnancy and they induced at 39 weeks when she was 5lbs 5oz and dropping percentiles as well throughout my pregnancy.


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies, hope you are all doing ok :) 

That pram is lovely, I had a push around of it whilst looking at different types and liked it. It was just a lot more expensive than what we wanted to pay at the time. Good work getting it cheaper though! 

Glad to hear your scan has gone well inpatient :) 

I think pre term labour is something that we all worry about, as much as we are getting fed up with pregnancy now, nobody wants it to end too early. Medicine is amazing however and if Baba does come early, there's loads that can be done to help. Please try not to panic yourself. 

I was up the triage unit til 11pm last night, hadn't felt little miss move all day which was scary tbh. They were wonderful at the hospital, took me in, gave me a bit hug and stapped me up for monitoring immediately. I could hear loads of movement but I couldn't feel any of it which is wierd. Midwife thinks she was just in a dodgy position and I'm inclined to agree with that because she's been noticeably active today thank god. Glad I went up there and got checked out, they really helped to put my mind at rest. 

Booked our 3D scan for this coming Saturday! Can't wait :D


----------



## Soph1986

Impatient1 Glad they are monitoring you closely! Was she ok when she was born or did she need extra help? 

That must have been so worrying sarahcake. Glad all was OK in the end! 

I timed the contraction type things tonight and then gave up. They were all about 2 minutes apart and have lasted over an hour. Hopefully just braxton hicks.


----------



## Wills_2

Hey Ladies, 

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing as I came back from hols yesterday - had a lovely time but need a holiday to get over the holiday!! Am now sadly back to work however I have brought my maternity leave forward a month as I'm suffering from SPD again so will be finishing up on 30th Nov 
Also had a growth scan on 18th and baby was measuring great everywhere except his tummy - that was 3 weeks ahead and on 97th centile :-( the lady said its a sign of gestational diabetes but could be due to the way he was led (curled up in a ball). Really hoping it was just his position but I have my GTT tomorrow at 9am and then another scan at 1:30 so keeping fingers and toes crossed lol

Married - Have you still got those pains you mentioned a few posts ago? Hate to say it but that's how my SPD started...fingers crossed you don't have it though as it gets real bad towards the end and as Sarah said you may need help to stand/sit...its awful. Lovely pram you've chosen  I still haven't made my mind up yet but need to get cracking!

London - how's the back now since the fall? Hope its getting a bit better
Jessy - sorry to hear about the anaemia :flower:
Sarah - you should definitely be flu free! Its good that you aren't stressed over it but also worrying that a senior midwife would give a pregnant woman the wrong injection though I do understand mistakes can happen in any profession as none of us are perfect. 
Soph - try not to worry, when you have a scan Tuesday it will hopefully put your mind at rest
Impatient - hope all is well with bubba and its good that they are monitoring you. Its amazing what they can do these days so I'm sure LO will be just fine x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh wills, sorry to hear that the spd has hit again :( it's not nice is it but keep positive, not long until you finish now. 

I had the exact same happen with my son regarding the bigger tummy. They rushed me through a GTT - which I passed, and then rescanned me and Logan's tummy was in proportion to the rest of him and that was put down to how he was laid at the time. He was born big, 9lb 7oz, but he was in proportion everywhere :) I don't really find growth scans to be massively reliable when it comes to checking out measurement and things.


----------



## Wills_2

Hi Sarah - Luckily this time it isn't as bad as on Ava but in addition I'm having problems with my sciatic nerve as a result of the SPD but at the mo the sciatic pain is worse! Really struggling to sleep as I'm a side sleeper and its making my nerve in my thigh quite painful but its the kind of pain paracetamol wont really help :-(

My GTT is at 9am so if that passes without an issue I plan to walk to the town centre (roughly a 10 minute waddle) and view the prams I like again and hopefully purchase one. Then its a 10 minute waddle back for a consultant appointment where hopefully the position of the baby will be better and they tell me everything is ok. I tested my blood sugar in work after dinner today as one of my colleagues is diabetic and it was 6.8 so whilst its slightly on the high side of normal I'm keeping everything crossed its not gestational diabetes. From what I've read it needs to be between7.8 and 11 to be classed as GD. Keep everything crossed for me ladies!!
Am mega excited to see LO again though!


----------



## London Kiwi

Wills - 2 weeks on from the fainting incident and my back is still sore :(
Its definitely getting better but its taking its time. I've been going for a swim most days and that's lovely, low impact so it feels like I have a new back when I'm in the pool. Then I get out like an elderly lady :haha:

Good luck for the test tomorrow, I hope it all goes well! :flower:

My friends in London are throwing me the first of two baby showers this Saturday. It should be a lovely day. These friends are childless (except for 2 of them) so I suspect the girls will be getting rather drunk while I have a mocktail! I'm sure i'll get some nice bits and pieces for baby. Then at the end of the month I have another one closer to home all of which are mums so I'm sure i'll get lots of practical bits!

Baby is moving so much tonight, she's a real wriggler!


----------



## impatient1

Soph1986
Yes, she just had to be in the nicu for observation but otherwise just some low blood sugar at first.

Wills2
Technology is amazing and thankfully they'll just monitor to see how he's doing and let him keep cooking until he is no longer benefiting.
Hope your gtt goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I still get the pains in my groin when I turn at night I think after 4 weeks I'm now getting used to it as it's not upsetting me as much. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so I'll try remember to mention it this time! I get very few queues from her to ask questions about my body all she ever asks me is if I'm depressed lol. I need her to be a little more helpful and ask how my body is so I remember! 

Baby is definitely moving a lot more but some days are more active than others. Sunday it was crazy in there while we were at the cinema. I think it liked the loud music. Which could be a bad thing if it's born jumpy and sensitive to loud sounds! Hopefully not lol.

Otherwise it's been an uneventful week! Seem to have a bit more energy than usual but I'm sure that will all go down hill soon!


----------



## Sarahcake

Little ladies movements have picked back up now which is good. Feeling much less neurotic about it all. Pregnancy is just one worry after another! 

At my son's school for his first school disco today, it's really hot home that he is not a little baby anymore, I remember my first school disco and how excited I was! Bloody costume didn't show up on time though so had to make a mad dash for Tesco for a mask and tube of fake blood, and have taken the scissors to some old clothes &#128514;&#128514; he's a werewolf now haha!


----------



## Soph1986

Ugh scan was cancelled!!! Had already left so was a wasted journey. 

I am a total killjoy but hate answering the door to Trick or Treaters. Just want to put my pjs on and lock the door. I'm very socially awkward lol.


----------



## JessyG

Last year we had maybe 2 or 3 trick of treaters. This year we had hundreds! I guess all the neighbourhood kids are all getting bigger sort of feel bad for not letting DD do it but i figured shed just stand at their door and not say anything haha plus she has an early start with nursery tomorrow. I am such a misery when it comea to halloween!


----------



## London Kiwi

I wish we had trick or treaters... I have so many sweets and im currently stuffing my face with them!!

A memo went around our suburb that people weren't to knock on the door unless you had a pumpkin &#127875; out but I didn't get one this year and apparently everyone has listened.... haven't had one knock on the door and there are literally dozens of kids around here.

More for me then!


----------



## Wills_2

Lol i'm the opposite, I hate Halloween!! Where I grew up it wasn't the best of nights...kids would throw eggs and flour on the doors of the houses that didn't answer or didn't give sweets! Luckily where I live now my nearest neighbour is a good 500 metres away as its a rural area so we get no trick or treaters or carol singers!! a bit bah humbug I know...!

My GTT passed without issue yesterday so they've said if its positive I'll get a call by the end of the week if not a letter by early next week so I'm hoping I get a letter. Then had to see the consultant but what a waste of time! Literally just said we will check baby today and then do a growth scan on 14th November! Did manage to find out I have an anterior placenta though so they've said that could also cause GD :-( Guess i'll just have to wait and see x


----------



## Soph1986

Don't want to get up for work! Staying in bed is so much more appealing right now.


----------



## Sarahcake

Soph I am totally with you on that. In for 2 long days now, 7am - 9pm by the time I get home. Exhausting me now. The work actually I'm still managing fairly easily but the tiredness is brutal. 

The way that some hospitals do things really confuses me. Just do a scan, then see the consultant after to discuss it, all done and dusted in one appointment then. 

Aww I love Halloween. Were friendly with the entire street as it's the street my partner grew up in, so we know who we can knock on and who we can't, and they all know Logan so it was really nice. He's come away with enough sweets to keep him stocked up until he is roughly around 42 years old &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## JessyG

Had my 28 weeks app today. Everything seemed good measured fine heartbeat was good (although she never actually told me either just said thats fine) got blood taken which was a chore as i have the worst veins ever then i got my anti d jag which was horribly painful too.

Felt very sick afterwards but ate loads so starting to feel a bit better. 

I just got my letter for DD starting school nursery in January. She has 2 meetings one this month and one next month. Thankfully they both fall on days i dont work so i dont need to take any holidays phew.

After this week its 5 more weeks of work for me. I even started washing baby clothes. Want it all washed and hung away soon!


----------



## Wills_2

ah Sarah, I know what you mean with the tiredness...I'm literally sat at my desk yawning for most of the day lol but am looking forward to the fact it was 4 weeks yesterday until my finish date! That said, the lady covering my maternity leave is starting on Monday and I have to train her up so will have to try and reign in the yawns a bit and try and at least look professional!!!

Jessy - glad all went well  Its a shame they don't actually tell you much though isn't it.


----------



## JessyG

Yeah for 4 weeks to go. I have 5 but also have one more holiday i can take so so could finish on 7th so that will be 4 weeks and 2 days left of work.....or....14 more shifts!!! I cannot tell you how glad i will be to be finished with work. 

I keep putting off buying the car seat and base thinking ill get it next month but i have the money there waiting so not sure why maybe its because i dont want to have nothing fun to wait for while i am on mat leave or having the space to store stuff but the car seat and base are both reduced at the moment so no idea why i dont just buy it


----------



## Soph1986

5 more for me too JessyG!! Starting to panic about money right enough.

Got my cancelled scan on Tue now and my 32 week midwife appointment the week after. Time is starting to go quickly. 

I have a few friends who are 5 and 7 weeks and I'm so glad to be almost done. It's such a long journey! 

I've still not bought a thing! Will definitely start at 32 weeks lol. We do have things leftover from DS.


----------



## Sarahcake

We had our 3D scan today! Let me tell you, that was not an easy thing! She was being all kinds of awkward! The appointment was 20 minutes but he had us in there for an hour trying everything - dancing, shaking my butt, jumping, jogging ext to get her to shift. She eventually did and we got some really nice pictures. She looks just like my son did when he was born, scary how similar actually! 

She is measuring good and is currently 2lb 7oz!!
 



Attached Files:







SC_29.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Soph1986

Wow that amazing!!! So clear.


----------



## London Kiwi

Wow such a good scan pic there Sarah! Gorgeous.

Hope everyone is well, such a nice day outside today definitely need to get out and do something instead of sitting in bed with my laptop working! I'm so busy at the moment, I find I'm working a bit on the weekends just to catch up. 

My friends threw me a baby shower yesterday, the baby was totally spoilt and I got lots of nice things too. Felt very loved!

I have my 32 week scan this Friday and midwife next week too. Time is flying!


----------



## Sarahcake

Omg 32 weeks already! I forget that you ladies are ahead of me sometimes! 28 weeks tommorrow for me, GTT 8:00am in the morning, then a full day at work, hopefully it goes ok! 

Aww I'm glad that your baby shower was nice, did you get anything that you needed or was it all cute clothes and things? 

It was really clear once we managed to get her to shift position. She either liked cuddling her face into my placenta, or holding her arms up to her head! She has gained some chunk too, she's 2lb 7oz now and I can believe it because she's really thudding around in there now!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Baby isn't thudding around as much as it did last week for me....i don't know why but a few kicks everyday the last 5 days and just trying to not be paranoid about it.

I'm 29 weeks on Tuesday and also money is yet gain panicking me.... :(


----------



## London Kiwi

I hope the GTT goes well Sarah. My sore back is a constant reminder of that day &#128553;
You're measuring about the same as me... at my 28 week scan she weighed 2 pound 8 ounces. 32 week scan Friday, wonder how much she will weigh then! I feel like I'm popping quite a bit more now, looked in the mirror before and was surprised.

I got some lovely bits from the baby shower. The standard baby gifts of gorgeous clothes but my friends were also very generous and I received a few nice bits for myself too. Very spoilt! 

Married I'm sure that she's fine in there but I totally relate... when I don't feel her I always wonder. Mine wee one is very active at night and very rarely moves during the day so I'm quite used to that pattern now. Do you have another appointment soon?


----------



## Sarahcake

My girl is the same London, she's very active in the night, as soon as I lay down in bed she's off but I rarely feel her during the day. I've been told it's because I have such an active job that I rock her to sleep during the day and then nighttime she comes alive haha! I wonder if it's like that for you too married? 

If your worried however, please don't hesitate to contact the midwives. They truly are brilliant with you x

I'm getting a bit panicky now about my maternity allowance. Work should have sent back my MAT B1 by now and the form to claim maternity allowance but it's not here yet. Really need them to hurry up with that.


----------



## Sarahcake

GTT drink downed, yuck. Now to wait. Gets me out of work lol


----------



## Soph1986

Good luck with GTT Sarahcake! 

I'm also feeling baby doesn't move so much during the day but is very lively at night. Hate this stage and constantly worry something will go wrong in there. 

Can't wait to see what baby weighs tomorrow. 31 weeks so I'm thinking 3 pounds by then but maybe not.


----------



## Sarahcake

I would say that 3lb is a good estimate at 31 weeks, I wouldn't be surprised if baby weighed a bit more. So exciting! But yeah your right it is just constant worry isn't it. I'll be glad when this is all over now to be honest.


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah my work took TWO MONTHS to get my Matb1 form back even though it says 7 days in the policy.
Posted it all off last week.


----------



## impatient1

I'm constantly on the move all day so find he is more active at night when I've laid down and am no longer "rocking" him to sleep.


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah - just To add... I've just had a confirmation text saying they have received my application and a decision can take up to 24 working days. Not to contact them, they will be in touch.

I would have your form & supporting evidence ready to send in so as soon as you get you're MATB1 form you can Put it in the post.


----------



## Sarahcake

That's a really good idea actually, thank you. It's a certain amount of payslips they need isn't it? I'll get a whole load of them downloaded and printed off tommorrow then in that case, ready and waiting.


----------



## London Kiwi

Yep! Think I had to provide 4 monthly payslips over the qualifying period.
The original MATB1 form
And I think it's called an SMP1 form... the form back from HR saying why they can't pay you stat maternity pay.
Then filled in the forms, signed and posted :)

Soph all the best for your scan tomorrow!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I didn't realise it was so complicated with the matb1 form. I only handed mine in last week as my midwife didn't even check I needed one the they made it impossible for me to get it. Mine also said 7 days I hope it doesn't take longer! Also it's a bit strange that they want payslips??? I didnt know that. I just switched to salary contract so got a £2k pay rise....i wonder if it affects what I get for my 6 weeks full pay??? Hmmm!

29 weeks today! Baby hasn't moved drastically the last week after acrobatics the start of last week. But it did do a short encore for the first time yesterday. I'm hoping it's just learning over the next few weeks and building more strength to keep it up! It's always a worry wondering why it doesn't kick as ferociously everyday :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi Married,

We might've confused you - apologies :)
Sarah and I are referring to Maternity Allowance not Stat Mat Pay.
We have both started new jobs so don't qualify for Stat, only the Allowance.
So you probably don't need to do much, your HR Should sort it out for you I imagine??


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I second what you've said, I think it's a lot easier for statutory pay as they have all of your earnings information there already. 

So good news, I don't have diabetes! 

Bad news, doctor thinks I have a pulmonary embolism. 

Incredibly worried right now. Went back to the Dr this morning as my chest infection hasn't cleared, it's actually getting worse. I feel like there is someone sat on my chest constantly and I'm massively overusing my asthma pumps as it's the only way I can get enough relief to breath. I figured I would just let it go after the last appointment and it would clear itself up but I'm just so breathless all the time, sat still, I'm breathless :( 

I've been put on antibiotics and if no improvement by Friday, I'm being sent up to the hospital for further tests :( a bit scared at the moment if im honest, she was very worried, trying to sign me off work until my maternity leave kicks in and everything. In work tommorrow so we shall see how it goes but I'm hoping the antibiotics kick in and it just turns out to be something viral that's clinging to me longer than normal.


----------



## Soph1986

Oh no sarahcake that's awful! You definitely don't need any additional stress at this point. Will they do tests soon so they know for sure? Really hope it turns out not to be that. 

Had scan and baby is aboht 3 pounds 14 ounces!


----------



## Sarahcake

Awww just shy of 4lb! Baby is growing away nicely then, that's always good news <3 

I'm going back on Friday, got to give the anti virals chance to work, but I don't think I'm going to make it that long to be honest, I'm sat down on my sofa completely out of breath this evening. Going to go into work tommorrow and see if one of the ward doctors will take a look at me I think. 

I just feel really rough and misurable to be honest. Everything has been going so well so far but this is just getting me down, really worried about what it could be.


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh Sarah, That doesn't sound good hun :( 
Good idea to ask one of the Doctors at work to check you over before you go back on Friday. 
Being out of breath is an awful feeling. Hope you feel better soon!

Aww Soph, 3 pound 14! Exciting.
I have my scan on Friday (I'll be 31 +4). She was 2 Pound 8 ounces when I went for my 28 week scan so I assume she will be closer to 4 pound + now.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

London Kiwi said:


> Hi Married,
> 
> We might've confused you - apologies :)
> Sarah and I are referring to Maternity Allowance not Stat Mat Pay.
> We have both started new jobs so don't qualify for Stat, only the Allowance.
> So you probably don't need to do much, your HR Should sort it out for you I imagine??

Ahh kiwi that serves me right for not reading it thoroughly :haha:


----------



## Wills_2

wow Sarah such a clear scan! Happy to read you are not a diabetic! I've also had a letter about my results and it was all within normal limits too so all good. Sorry to read about your breathing problems, def ask someone in work if that's an option but hopefully as you say the anti virals will work.

Nothing really to report from me other than baby ticking along well, restless legs have started along with heartburn/indigestion as soon as I'm led down making me feel sick...these last 10 weeks may drag a little lol! On the plus side I have my growth scan on Tuesday so will see how little one is doing


----------



## Daisies11

Sarah - so sorry to hear you're having a rough ride at the moment. Like you say, hopefully it's just something lingering on. I hope the anti virals are what's needed and you start getting better soon. At least you're getting tests done and they're taking you seriously though.

Lots of you seem to be getting scans round now, none for me so I'm a bit jealous, I'd be interested to see how baby looks in there now. Not long until I get to see him/her in person though I guess!


----------



## London Kiwi

32 week scan for me tomorrow, I'm excited to see her again!
I think this is my last scan.
If I get a pic i'll post it up although I am not sure how clear it will be this far on.
She is kicking a lot tonight.... think its all the chocolate I've shoved down my throat haha.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I have a 30 week growth scan next week too, I wasn't too happy about extra scans mainly because I was being selfish about the annoying extra trips to hospital and also fear that we will see the gender. But now it's coming up im actually looking forward to it as I suddenly feel like this baby is getting a personality or character. The more it moves the more I connect with it so the last 4 weeks have been the best of the whole pregnancy! However this past week has been the worst physically and it's suddenly hit me like a ton of bricks how hard it is to move :haha: 

We also are very lucky and get a scan at 34 weeks then 38 weeks. I'm being way too optimistic hoping that we don't make it to the 38 week one haha.

Luckily I have two weeks left at work before my two week holiday, then I'll be back for 3 weeks before I leave for maternity until next September! Hurrah!

It's a mix of excitement and curiosity along with fear of the unknown lol.


----------



## Sarahcake

Enjoy your scan today London :) I was actually advised to not get any more scan pictures at this point as they just aren't very clear unless your going for a private scan as the machines are a lot better. 

I decided to get one last time at 26 weeks and it wasn't that great to be honest. Hopefully the equipment that they use will be better than my hospitals though :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Morning Ladies,

No picture of the scan.... wasn't much point really, you couldn't see that much. She was also in an awkward position.

Married, the first thing they asked me was if we knew the gender so I would hope they are quite conscious of not letting people know or see if they don't want to. 

So I'm carrying what might turn out to be a monster! She's already measuring 4 pound 6!
Everything was measuring in the 'normal range' and she said she was growing nicely.

She was head down last time but has now moved to lying across my belly, hopefully she shifts back down soon enough.

We have another scan at 36 weeks which was a surprise to me. Nice surprise though! Our Borough is really generous with scans it seems!


----------



## Soph1986

Glad scan went well Londonkiwi!! 

Aw marriedlaydee that's lovely you are feeling more connected to baby now.

I got a letter in for another scan on 22nd, so 34 weeks! Consultant had said 36 would be next one so a bit confused whether I'll get another at 36 weeks too. 

I'm getting more anxious about preeclampsia and keep checking for swelling and BP. I know it would likely start later this time (if at alll) but don't think I'll relax until he's out.


----------



## Sarahcake

So glad your scan went well :D 4lb 6oz is lovely progress! It's really hard to see much isn't it with the later scans. I can see why they choose to do the anomoly in depth screening at 20 weeks because anything after that is a nightmare to see what they need to.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahhh I was so excited to get a good photo next week at 30 weeks but forgot that it may not be that great! My best one was at 16 weeks as my 20 week one looks a bit funny. Fingers crossed we get lucky as I'd love a new photo for my phone home screen lol.

Two weeks until I have a nice rest! I'm looking forward to it because this last week has been exhausting. I was off yesterday and all I did was tidy my car and paint one wall in the living room and I was exhausted with terrible lower back pain when I got into bed! I'm really looking forward to the time I can be going up and down the stairs without getting out of breath and watching my heart rate spike to 130bpm Lol!


----------



## Soph1986

4 weeks left of work and 8 weeks tomorrow until due date :) !! We are all so so close to the end. Definitely not long until the first babies couid arrive. 

I need to phone hospital and tell them my decision about elective section or vbac, but I hate phoning people I don't know and dreading it.


----------



## JessyG

I sort of hate making those phone calls too. Which one have you decided about. I am hoping for a vbac this time.

4 more weeks here too. I cannot wait! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Soph1986

It's fine when you get through to someone nice but when they are rude it just makes me ramble nonsense. 

I am going to go for vbac too! They said they'll give me a section a few days after my due date anyway, so no later than 12th I woiod think. I can't imagine I'll labour myself by then but it's worth a try. Although the thought of only having 7 weeks left if I went for the section at 39 weeks is appealing lol!


----------



## JessyG

Yes! I love the idea lf actually knowing when i will have him its just the recovery i am worried about. They wont let me go more than 7 days over so he should be here by Jan 31st or could have a csec and have him on 17th! 

Just done my 2nd last load of baby washing. I know it seems super early but i am already uncomfy and cant imagine having much fun doing all this stuff in a month or so plus i still have so much stuff to sort for xmas in December was hoping to be finished by end November but aint gonna happen as have no money haha


----------



## Marriedlaydee

30 Weeks! So exciting to be in this home stretch!

10 days until 2 weeks of holiday and then I have three weeks left....im so ready to start my maternity leave in 10 days though! Going back for those three weeks is goi g to be quite tough and a massive part of me is really thinking I maybe should have taken 5 weeks holiday altogether and not split it up.

However I have a lot of important work to do in December on Christmas week as I train new starters so at the same time I really want to be there to implement that. I just know I'm going to look ridiculous lol! Looking at me now..i still have two months of growth to go wow....
 



Attached Files:







bumpie_week_30_flag.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## London Kiwi

Lovely bump married!!

You inspired me, I've been really shocking with taking photos... have hardly any :( 
So after I saw yours I thought I better take one!

32 + 1 weeks... time is flying!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9621.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Wills_2

Hi Ladies :flower:

London and married - fantastic bumps!! Looks great on you ladies

Soph and Jessy - i'm debating a VBAC too but there's 2 things that are putting me off 1. DD was back to back and it really hurt really quickly and 2. I had a tear to my uterus on DD and they wont know whether there is an issue with it until either me or the baby show signs of distress....

I've literally just had another growth scan today and have a whopping 4.5lb baby who is on 95th centile, seeing as though I've got another 8 or 9 weeks left I hope they've got dodgy measurements!! I also saw a consultant and he said they've lost my theatre notes from my ECS so he wants to see me again on 19th December for another growth scan and to discuss my birthing plans. Was meant to do it today but he wanted the notes before making any suggestions and it could depend on what they say as to whether I have a choice or not. Aside from that tings are going well, SPD symptoms have all but gone but I do have sciatica instead. I've got someone coming for the rest of the week to decorate the babies nursery - was going to do it myself but just cant face it as I get exhausted just walking up the stairs lol once that's papered i'll start his washing and getting his room ready. I am also yet to decide on a pram and at this rate will be just getting a car seat to bring baby home in :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

Thank you Wills.
It's nice to have a proper bump now not just look chunky!

We have similar weighing babies, our baby girl measured 4 pound 6 at our scan last week which was at 31 + 4
They said she is growing nicely... but in my head I was wishing she was a little smaller haha.

Midwife tomorrow.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Kiwi you're looking similar to me size wise! Great photo! I have an app called Baby Centre which has the stickers and week numbers to take a photo so I have one for every week back to 11 weeks when I first felt confident that the pregnancy was going to be okay. I'll have to post the very first and last when I eventually reach the end!

I cannot believe our group is now nearly at the end of the pregnancy journey! It's gone so quick I can't believe it!


----------



## London Kiwi

App sounds good. Wish I'd been better at taking pics... will try take one weekly from now on when bump is expanding a lot! 

Yes time is really flying now isn't it. I find that the weeks are going really quickly!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies, beautiful looking bumps! Glad to hear that your all doing well. 

Just had 2 days at hospital (outpatient but the time I spent there may as well have just admitted me). Feeling a bit down at the moment as I feel very guilty. I've had to have a V/Q test and a CPAT test, both of which are radiation, the first one injected and inhaled and the second in a CAT scanner. Both carry a small risk to baby - it is very small, but I still feel like the world's worst parent for having to have them. She's moving around fine and all looks to be ok but still :( 

I have had a clot on my lung. It's dispersed now thanks to anticoagulation but left un diagnosed, could have killed me. So there was a good reason for the tests but I just feel so shite that I had to make that choice :( 

I'm off for the next few days and returning to work for my last week on Monday, against medical advice, but I can't afford loads of SSP. 

Home now, still breathless and will have to speak to my pregnancy consultant as I have too much fluid and it's putting pressure on my lungs also causing the breathlessness. 

Fun times! Besides that, I'm actually ok within myself. Just a rough few days x


----------



## London Kiwi

Omg Sarah, so sorry to hear what you're going through. That sounds awful.
Don't beat yourself up about the radiation exposure, you have to do what you have to do. I hope that you make a speedy recovery and just think, not much longer left till you're on permanent rest
Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## koj518

sarah - I had to get an xray around 23 weeks and I felt SO guilty :( but like you said, it's supposed to be very minimal exposure (both yours and mine!) so hopefully all will be ok! I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Soph1986

Ohhh Sarahcake how awful!!!! I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. Do not feel any guilt at all. Baby will be absolutely fine and you need to look after yourself too.

I phoned to let them know about vbac today! Spoke to midwife who will get consultant to phone next week because they have to discuss pros and cons with me again. Consultation can just be done over phone which is handy. 

I had whooping cough and flu vaccines yestttdsy and I am so ill today!!! Does anyone know if it's likely to be from side effects or just a coincidence?


----------



## Soph1986

Bump 32 weeks!! The ugly toilet is in work btw and not my house.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3780.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## London Kiwi

Nice bump Soph!
A lot of people do get sick immediately after the flu jab. Hopefully you'll
Be ok soon and it won't come back.

Had my midwife appt today.
Babies head is down. Growing nicely. My bump is measuring a week behind... but I'm not complaining about that! 
Heard her heart beat &#128151;
She talked me through the use of cots, Moses baskets and breastfeeding -
Not sure if that's standard for the 32 week visit or because she had a trainee midwife in there. All the same was nice to have a slightly longer appt.

Consultant next week then midwife at 35 weeks. Eekk it's getting so real!


----------



## Soph1986

I don't want to go to work!!!! Still in bed but need to leave soon. Hurry up mat leave!! 3 weeks today until I finish

My 32 week appointment was quite brief. Don't see her again now until 36 weeks which I'm finding a bit scary when I had DS at. 35 weeks.


----------



## JessyG

My Dd has what i think is chickenpox so is off nursery which also means i am off work ugh! Now i will have to work longer in december or bring my maternity leave forward a week! Ugh nightmare.

Good thing i suppose is she will habe them before baby arrives as that would worry me. I have had pox before so i should be ok. 

Typical i just wanted to get through the next few weeks and finish up and now i need to re jig everything


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks everyone <3 I'm doing ok. Had a bit of time to think about things and it was the lesser of two evils being checked and sorted, I know that. She's moving around like normal so I don't think it's done any harm just you don't want to put your children in harm's way do you. But as I say, feeling much better. Thanks all. 

The flu jab this year is supposed to not be a live virus and not supposed to make you feel I'll afterwards, that being said, I felt rough as hell after mine, as have a few people I work with and that roughness continued when I was accidently jabbed for a second time. Hope you feel better soon. 

Jessy, I know it's a pain in the ass but now is defo the better time, besides the obvious risk of baby getting them too, there's also the fact of having to deal with a newborn and a really misurable poorly child at the same time and mentally, that's not fun :( I hope she's doing ok x


----------



## Daisies11

Sarah, that all sounds bad awful. So good that they found it and got you better though. Take it easy for your last stretch at work, and like others have said, dont beat yourself up about the risk to baby. More than likely all will be fine, they just have to make you aware of risks, however minimal.

Hope your little girl is over the chicken pox soon jessy and they dont upset her too much. So sad when theyre poorly and upset.

I cant wait to get finished at work, 5 more weeks for me as not finishing till 37 weeks, but one of those weeks Im only in for 1 day so that will be nice.

Had to take my son for a shopping spree today as he seems to have grown a ton in the last week or so, why do they grow so much? I hope this baby grows up at a much slower rate because it seems like only 2 mins ago he was a baby and now hes pushing towards 3 and all the attitude!

Have any of you ladies been for physio for spd? Ive got my first app on 27th and wondering what to expect? Anyone whose been can you let me know how you went on?


----------



## Soph1986

Hope she feels better soon Jessy!

Daisies I had a physio appointment a few months ago for SPD. She asked lots of questions about the pain and when it happens etc. She also asked about how I plan to have the baby and gave me a leaflet about ways to manage in labour with SPD. Then she got me to do various things like lift one leg and get in and out of the bed and describe the pain level. Then she showed me how to do a few excercises and ways to get in and out of bed to minimise pain. She also gave me a pelvic brace too.


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you Daisies, feeling much more positive about things today :) 

They grow so fast, I've just had to do a load of shopping for Logan as his 4-5 stuff doesn't fit him now. He's 5 on the 21st and he's in 6-7 now. He's not my little baby anymore, he's growing into such a handsome young lad though so I'll forgive him for needing new clothes so regularly haha! 

I have so far *touch wood* managed to escape spd so far this pregnancy but I was awful from around 16 weeks with Logan. I expected it to be even worse this time as apparently it's supposed to be in subsequent pregnancies, but I must be lucky on that front. 

I had physio last time, which basically consisted of a physical test - test is the wrong word, but really to give them a baseline of what you can do and what you struggle to do. It was uncomfortable as it was forcing you to move in the ways that hurt but if you want accurate help, they need to see what hurts. They gave me a bunch of exercises - all gentle to do each morning and throughout the day. Honestly, for me, physio helped to a certain degree but I was still at my consultant at 37 weeks begging for an induction. I think by the time I actually sought help for it - I was 30 weeks and it was horrifically bad, it was just too late. If I had gone when it wasn't so bad I think it would have helped me more. It's always good to try though even if it just gives you some ideas of how you can modify usual daily movements to be a little less painful. 

I was also given a support band too which was alright, but the one I purchased this pregnancy was much better imo.


----------



## Sarahcake

Has anyone been sent a letter btw for a obstetrics appointment at 35 weeks? 

I have appointments mapped out for next week - 30 week scan and consultant and a 34 week scan and consultant but I've just got a letter for an obstetrics appointment the following week at 35 weeks. 

I've not been told anything about this prior and I'm unsure why they want to see me when I see the consultant only the week prior. I know the outpatient department won't have a clue as I work at that hospital and know they don't have access to that info haha.


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah - I'm seeing the consultant on Thursday (33+3) and they mentioned to me I'll be getting a letter for an appt for 35-36 weeks but they didn't say what it was for.... assumed a growth scan perhaps? Shall let you know when I receive the letter!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks lovely :) 

I've had all the letters for my scans and ANC clinic after but this one is different, I've not seen obstetrics for the whole pregnancy so far that's why it confused me. I'll ask my consultant on Wednesday but I'm impatient haha!


----------



## Soph1986

i have an appointment at 37 weeks with a consultant and it says "obstetrics". Is that what you mean? Its prob not and I'm being thick lol. 

My lower legs are really sore today for some reason. It feel like after lots of excercise which I've clearly not been doing!! 

Finally started buying a few bits and bobs! :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hi ladies has anyone got or is getting the Chicco Next To Me crib?

I'm trying to decide whether to get a mattress protector for it I've heard conflicting things. Something about it reducing the breathability of the mattress if u use one. But I really want to keep the mattress clean!!!! 

Anyone any advise no matter what you're using???


----------



## Soph1986

Almost 33 weeks and sickness is back this week. Today I feel awful and was so sick this morning. As if third trimester wasn't bad enough lol.


----------



## mandaa1220

We have an arms reach cosleeper, which is a similar idea.

I wouldnt use a crib mattress without a protector. It would be destroyed within a month.


----------



## Wills_2

Sarah, sorry to read you have been poorly but am glad to read you are feeling a bit better. For what its worth I would have done the same as you and I'm sure LO is just fine.

Married - I personally think the next to you sleepers are expensive but its each to their own. I've bought a wicker moses basket which i'll place next to my bedside and then when baby out grows that he'll be put into his cotbed (I did the same with DD). If I were to buy one though I would definitely look at some sort of mattress protector.

AFM - 2 weeks left in work YAY! and am counting down until my due date, really starting to struggle now i'm getting bigger and get out of breath some days just walking up my stairs!! I've finally also chosen my pram, same one I originally wanted but opted for a different colour as it was on offer for £100 less! Also got a free 4D scan which is booked in for 2nd December so am looking forward to that!
 



Attached Files:







Venicci DenimRed.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JessyG

Nice pram! I wont be in work on wednesday cause my DD still has chicken pox but technically i have 3 weeks left. I just want to be off now i dont have the brain capacity to do my job anymore my memory is dreadful, i am exhausted sore and out of breath. I cannot wait to be finished!

We have our top 6 shortlist. Our daughter is called Bella but we often call her Belle.

Our names are

Finlay
Adam
Owen
Hugo
Bruno
Rocco

We quite like the idea of a scottish name (since we are scottish haha) but also like the italian idea since Bella is italian for beautiful and it makes them flow better together. Which is your favourite girls. 

If i am brave enough, i love the idea of calling him Rocco but i dont think that'll happen. I imagine he will be Owen, Finlay or Hugo.


----------



## impatient1

Sarahcake so glad you are doing better, that must have been scary. I hope you continue to feel better.

Jessy I hope your daughter feels better soon. We've been going through hand, foot, and mouth with both of our girls this past week and still waiting for them to be fully cleared up from it. Not fun but I'm glad it's happening now rather than after the little man arrives.


----------



## London Kiwi

I love Rocco!!
I'm from New Zealand so names like Rocco are quite popular / easily accepted out there. Go for it!
I also really like Finlay and my husbands name is Adam... I like your whole list really.

Adam is still 100% keen on Matilda for our little girl. 
I still have 3 friends /
Cousin having babies due before me so will have to see what they decide on first. 

Have been away this weekend... has been nice to chill out.
I had what I think might've been a Braxton Hicks contraction today... I was like what the hell was that?! Haha. 

33 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Soph1986

Lovely names JessyG! We are also Scottish and thinking of going with Angus but I'm unsure. 

3 more weeks of work but only 9 days so single figures!!! 

Lost some of muccus plus a few days ago and more tiday and had forgotten how disgusting it was. Lost some about now with DS too but assuming it just regenerated. Pregnancy really is disgusting sometimes!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks ladies <3 

Today hasn't been great, I've gone against medical advice and gone into work and I'm really struggling :( chest hurts and I just have no energy whatsoever. Been a total burden on my coworkers today and I hate that. 

3 shifts left after today but I really wish they were short shifts and not 12.5 hours as it's killed me today. Off until Friday however so it's all good. 

That pram is lovely, and good work on the free 4D scan!! 

I love the names Rocco and Finley, they defo would have been in the running if little miss was a little Mr. 

Everyone is so close now to mat leave and things, it's getting so so exciting. Won't be long until we see our first babies born!!

Soph, pregnancy is grim sometimes isn't it &#128514; ive not lost any plug yet, but my poor boobs are leaking so badly, I feel like a dairy cow &#128514;

30 weeks today!!


----------



## JessyG

Sorry you are struggling so much sarah. I feel bad complaining as i am no where near as bad just generall tired grumpy and achy. Feels like i have so long to go at work but with being off wed with DD as she has chicken pox i technically only have 2 days this week and then 6 morr shifts after that.

Oh wow thats cool Kiwi. My BiL is called Adam so i text my sis to make sure it wasnt weird being on our list. 

My braxton hicks are definitely becoming more intense. I could easily not notice then before but now they are quite tight, i guess because baby is starting to get quite squished in their. 

Called the midwife to let her know DD has chicken pox in case they need to do any tests for me. I called the gp as well and apparently my notes say i had them in 1991! So i should be fine!


----------



## Soph1986

Sarahcake you are doing amazingly to go into work!! Hope these next shifts pass quickly for you.

Another group (on another site) I'm on that are due in January put up bump pics and I can't believe how much some peoples bumps have dropped already. They are so so low. Mine is still high and I haven't noticed much change recently. 

33 weeks tomorrow!! Is anyone else finding the weeks go in so quickly now?? Between about 20 weeks and 28 I felt toke was standing stiii. First trimester dragged too.

I've been buying lots of things now I'm over the 32 week deadline I gave myself lol. Bought a new breast pump today and lots of new sheets and blankets for Moses basket.


----------



## Soph1986

Bump 33 weeks tomorrow!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3816.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks ladies, I was just having a particularly bad morning I think! The rest of the shift went really well actually once I pulled my head out of my arse and got on with it! Haha! 

Yay for buying stuff!! Go nuts! I hate shopping but I love buying baby things haha! 

It is going fast now, another scan tommorrow, doesn't feel like 4 weeks ago since my last one!! 
Your bump looks a lot like mine Soph :) looking good lovely. 

Our Moses basket will be turning up in the next few days and I love it. We've gone for the Noah pod sort in gray and pink &#128525; so excited now!!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I've just bought some baby shower decorations as it'll be held at my house on Sunday! My mum is technically hosting but felt £10 on decorations was the least I could do! I shall post photos on Monday but I've spent the past hour filling balloons with confetti, cutting up banners and unfolding round paper lanterns lol. Got some hanging decorations arriving Friday and then we are all set! Then next week I'm out shopping for my hospital bag and picking up the last baby bits!

31 Weeks today and so ready for the final month!


----------



## London Kiwi

Exciting Married!! Sounds like you had a productive evening preparing!
I also have a baby shower this weekend. This will be my 2nd one (Different group of friends) and this time they have organised an afternoon tea in one of the local hotels which will be nice.

I have the consultant tomorrow (33+3) 

Time really is flying by and I guess I need to start thinking about things like hospital bags etc.

We are heading to the Christmas markets in Bruges next weekend (yes I'm mad to be going over and waddling around at 35 weeks but I love Christmas markets!) and I think after we get back we will sort things like the car seat and the pram.... they are currently still sitting in the boxes they arrived in!

Hope you're all feeling good... not long to go now!


----------



## JessyG

I still need to order car seat and base. Ill probably do that next week plus a play mat and hospital bags as i have nothing really size appropriate to take with me. I picked up a few more bits of clothes for both kids in the tesco sale. Think i am sorted for first 6 months and most of it is washed. Wont pack my bag until 35/36 weeks i dont think but i remember unpacking and re packing it aboit 3 times before i was happy with it :doh:

Baby showers sounds good ladies.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I also picked up a few bits for the hospital bag today, roll on deodorants, toothbrushes, shower gel and cute little baby sudocreme tub was the find of the day lol! Got some cotton wool which I never have in the house as I've read that's best to use, but my mum also bought newborn huggies wipes for me??? I mentioned them as I've done reading and didn't know you shouldn't use wipes on a newborn, but that Water Wipes and Huggies Newborn had both been recommended to use from day one. So I have traditional and modern methods for cleaning newborn skin now so I'll pack a few of each in my bag and see what works out!!!

I'm completely clueless as to what the hospital will and will not provide, happily bring everything of my own but things like a towel for me I'm guessing is a must??? I can imagine if they do give you something it's some horrible thin sheet that's been washed a million times. I luckily have a very cute pull along bag that I always use for holidays which I'm planning to stuff all of baby and my stuff in....ill make room for a towel haha. Plus a shirt or two for the husband and he should only need snacks, phone charger and some drinks. He can borrow my shower gel if he for whatever reason needs a whore's wash in the bathroom ;) lol


----------



## Soph1986

That'll be lovely to get away before baby comes Londonkiwi. If you take it easy I'm sure it'll be amazing.

i also need to order a new car seat JessyG. I still have the familyfix isofix base but I want a new seat. Going to get the maxicosi pebble this time.

A few people commented on the swelling in my feet/ankles today. Makes me so nervous because this is how pre e started last time. Blood pressure still normal so hopefully it's just normal pregnant swelling and won't come to anything.

Marriedlaydee I personally hate Huggies wipes!! I used Pampers wipes on DS from newborn and he was absolutely fine. I used the hospital towels for showers too and they did end up covered in blood so wouldn't have wanted to take my own and have to store it by the bed until it could be washed.


----------



## JessyG

I too hated huggies wipes. It felt like wet toilet paper. We used cotton pads and warm water for the first few weeks then moved onto water wipes (they are soo expensive though!)

We had maxi cosi last time soph. Thats great you still have the base they are so handy yet so expensive. I am definitely getting another one it was a life saver last time. We have a cybex pram so need a cybex aton car seat and base. Can get both atm for £200 but also need to get the adapters for the pram which is £30. It all mounts up huh.

Thats all baby clothes/blankets/sheets washed. Few up drying just now.

I am gonna pick up a couple of cheapish overnight bags for the hospital and start buying things next week. I basically dont want to do anything bar sleep and eat for the last couple of weeks! 

Oh wow londonkiwi that sounds like a great break away.


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww ladies check you all out, your all sounding moderately prepared! I'm impressed :D 

London, enjoy that trip away! So long as you take it easy and don't push yourself too hard, it will be a wonderful time. Take regular breaks and make sure your hydrated properly and it'll be grand :) 

I'll be using the hospital's towels this time around, I took my own last time, a white one that was fit for absolutely nothing after my first shower and a black one as I thought oh lovely, that will hide the blood stains I'll inevitably be washing off, only it was brand new and I totally forgot to do a first wash on it (baby brain) so used it in hospital and spent the remainder of my week there picking off black bits of fluff from me, it went everywhere! This time, I'm going to stain their towels and just be done with it lol

I loved the smell of Huggies wipes, but as you've all said really, I hated the texture. They were just like soggy loo roll and they just ripped as soon as they touched Logan. 

Had my 30 week scan and check up today, baby girl is doing well, she's an estimated 3lb 4oz now, a little under the average but as she was way over average last time, I'm not really reading too much into it. But she's developing well and that's all that matters. Plan is still the same, C-section at 39 weeks so we're just on countdown really! 

Oh and that sporadic obstetrics appointment for 35 weeks is basically nothing, my consultant is away the week of my 34 week scan, so I'll have my scan one day, and then see her the following week.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ladies that's really helpful about huggies! If I could get you to all do a vote I got a feeling you'd all say a bad experience which is a shame! Luckily I was too tired to unpack the stuff I got today and the wipes are wrapped up as a pack of 4....i think I'll give them back to my mum Sunday and she can get her money back! It was £4.50 for 4 packs. Perhaps I'll stick to the cotton wool for now and maybe use cotton flannels??? I bought a pack of 10 from IKEA so can always go get more. I would happily take a bash at washing them and give this 'being green' thing a whirl?!!! However not quite there yet to try reusable nappies!

And thanks for the towel input....ill save my bag space and not bother then! Lol.


----------



## London Kiwi

Yep - I cant wait for Brugge, I love Christmas Markets. We go to Christmas markets every year, I have actually been to the Brugge ones before and they are really lovely so don't mind going back again. 
Its my husbands bday the same day we go, his rule is the Christmas tree can go up post 2nd Dec so he gets a proper birthday so I might put it up when we get back on the Sunday night if I'm not too tired.

We are Kent based so driving over, its pretty quick to get there once youre out the tunnel. I will also be stopping in Calais on the way back to stock up on wine. Even though I cant drink it now, I've decided to get a really fancy bottle for Christmas day so I can treat myself to a huge glass of something lovely. And its always nice to have a full wine rack for visitors over Christmas too. 

I had my Obstetrics / Consultant Appointment today (33 +3). Baby was lying right beside the cord being a pain so trying to listen to her heartbeat was being obstructed by the sound of blood flowing but we got there in the end :) She's heading to the right place with 1/5th of her head in my pelvis. My bump is really small (5th percentile).... its measuring 30 weeks but they said that's nothing to worry about as baby is a good size. They said its often the case with first babies, and to be honest I'm not that bothered looking a bit smaller :) 
I have my last scan and next Obstetics appointments booked in for 37 + 3 they wanted them on week 36 but that's my last week at work so will be hectic. Be nice to see baby once more just before Christmas!


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm glad your appointment went well! Yeah measuring a little either way at this point isn't a bad thing. It's so difficult for them to get accurate measurements that I would really just take it all with a grain of salt. They told me little lady is below average at this week's scan but I know that I'm probably not going to have a small baby lol that's good that she's heading down though, going in the right direction! I thought I had felt baby drop a few days before the scan but nope, she's still resolutely breech &#128514; 

Shift 1 of 3 today then I am out for 10 months. I can do this. Lol


----------



## Soph1986

Hooray sarahcake! Not long to go!

I have another 2 weeks left and finish on 7th. Really looking forward to being done and also only having less than 5 weeks until due date by then :)

Glad things are looking good Londonkiwi 

I have a final growth scan on the 12th and hoping I can have final appointment with my midwife tgat day too. I live somewhere remote so need to move out to near a hospital until baby is born. Plan to leave before 37 weeks. Luckily my mum lives out there so will see her lots.


----------



## London Kiwi

Wow Soph, sounds like you're really in the middle of nowhere!

Sarah I cant believe how little time you have left at work - very exciting!

Random question for you all - esp those that already have babies so no doubt own one already. I have a small list of things I still need to get, one of those being a thermometer.
Which one to get?! 
A friend recommended the Braun ThermoScan 5 Thermometer which i'll probably get unless anyone has another they recommend?
Thank you!


----------



## Sarahcake

I have the Braun Thermoscan 7 as it was cheaper and newer than the 5 at the time and it's excellent. It's the same one that both my ward and pediatrics use in my hospital so it's got to be decent. I'm happy with it :) 

Just got home from the most insane shift, aching all over and was planning to go right to bed until I realised our Moses basket has arrived and oh my god it's so cute!!!! It's stolen my attention from the aches and pains I'm currently feeling lol
 



Attached Files:







received_10215197487427934.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## London Kiwi

ooohh pretty!!
Boots have a black Friday special on the 7 actually... maybe ill grab that one - thanks Sarah :)


----------



## Soph1986

That's lovely!! I love a Moses Basket


I lost our thermometer so no idea what kind. Will need to get one.

I'm finding sleeping a nightmare. Keep getting horrible legs spasms if I move quickly. Pain is awful and takes ages to go away. 

Yesterday was a bad day with toddler and I'm feeling worried about the next weeks.


----------



## Sarahcake

I would defo recommend the 7. It's not been wrong for us once. I spiked a temp ages ago and the paramedics confirmed that temp down the decimal. You can change the mode for babies, toddlers and adults and it shows the result colour coded so you have a visual idea that the temperature is either good or bad for that age range. 

I was feeling so broken when I got home last night, it's so easy to focus on the pain and discomfort that 3rd Tri can bring so that was a really nice pick me up. It's put away now but I had to get it back out and look at it again before I came to work today! 

Sleeping at this stage is so hard Soph I really do sympathise. I keep getting calf cramps. Was up twice last night with intense ones, one leg each time. How far along are you now Soph? Lack of tickets throws me out haha! 

How do you mean a bad day with toddler? As in their behaviour causing issues?


----------



## Soph1986

Lol I have no idea how to do tickers but they look very nice. I'm 33 + 4!

He's just such a moan these days. Constant tantrums and screaming! Terrible twos :(


----------



## JessyG

I ordered my car seat and base finally. They cost 150 and 110 each normally but with black friday i got the set of both for 185! Woohoo i love when i feel i have had a bargain.

The list of things i still need (if you dont mind me using this as a way of keeping track?)

Adapters for car seat
More bottles
Steriliser
Play mat
Hospital bags (ordered an overnight bag)
Stock of nappies
Wipes
Cotton wool
Breast pads
Sanitary towels (havent missed these the last 9 months!!!)
Nighties
Slippers
Travel toilitries

Am i missing anything else for a hospital bag?

How are you all enjoying this freezing cold weekend!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh Soph, that age is so hard :( I can only imagine how trying it is while heavily pregnant too. Do you have anyone able to take him overnight so you can have some 'you' time? You'd be surprised how rejuvenating something as simple as an uninterrupted bath can be :)

Jessy, that's a good idea to pop the list here for you to check up on! 

Looks good to me, don't forget babies clothes though :) and play mat?.I've never even thought of adding that haha! 

My weekend so far has been spent in a boiling ward but it's been a pretty good day so it's all ok. Hope your having a good one?


----------



## JessyG

All sorted for clothes thankfully. They are all washed and in the wardrobe. I am getting soo uncomfortable now i want oretty much everything boxed off before xmas! 

Soph 2 is a challenging age. I second trying to get some time to just do nothing and relax. 

I plan on taking a back seat tomorrow and letting my OH do most something fun with DD.

I made the mistake of watching one born every minute again. Why do i do it to myself!


----------



## Daisies11

Soon, my little boy is just a couple of months older than yours (born in March) and he definitely had a mega rough patch from about 2 years & 2 months for about 3/4 months. It was so so hard. Everything was an ordeal, even when we were trying to do nice things. And it made it harder because he started really going through it as I was newly pregnant and we were away on holiday, I wanted dh to step up and do more which he would, but ds was just demanding me all the time which then made a strained relationship between the 2 of them. 

But Id say now he is my fave age yet. So much personality, so much attitude (but in a nicer way) and so much fun - being able to properly play simple games with him is lovely. So stay strong, hell hopefully pull through his rough spell in time for the new baby coming.

34 weeks tomorrow for me, thats crazily close to the end of pregnancy! Im ready for it to be over though, struggling and in lots of discomfort with spd, at physio on Monday and hoping that helps, but really Im looking forward to having my new bundle and hopefully feeling a bit more like me again!

Ordered a Chicco Next to me yesterday. My nan has kindly bought it for us, and so excited to get it and see where baby will be sleeping!

Hope youre all well ladies!


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah Ladies I feel bad as ive not had any discomfort whatsoever yet. I say that and I bet it all hits me like a tonne of bricks haha. The only issue I had was with the fainting during my GTT and the issue with my back.

I will be 34 weeks on Monday and still feel great! I also had no morning sickness at all, nothing whatsoever.... its been a breeze. (again, i'll say 'so far' just incase :haha:) 

I guess its different for everyone!

My midwife said that swimming really helps and I go every morning I can so I'm there around 6x a week. I plan to keep it up till the end if I'm able. I didn't go this morning as the car was In the garage so I'm looking forward to a swim first thing tomorrow.

Married, enjoy the baby shower tomorrow - hope you get lots of nice treats!


----------



## Sarahcake

I am so envious of you that your still comfortable, but also really pleased that it is the case for you. Pregnancy should be enjoyed if your still able to do so, then that is great! I bet the swimming does wonders you know, a chance to really move and flex your body. Being as I'm on maternity after tommorrow, I think I may find the time and give it a try myself actually. 

Married, hope you have a lovely time at your shower :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Honestly Sarah get in that pool!
I believe its worked wonders for me going each morning. I just do half hour and I think its the reason I feel so good still.

Cant believe tomorrow is your last shift at work... HOW EXCITING!!! Enjoy your last day hun.

I also had another baby shower today. (Different group of friends). Got so many lovely things, She's already very spoilt. Hope you had a great day married.


----------



## Soph1986

Thank you for the support ladies :) . Really helps when I can't moan to people In real life. He was up during the night unwell so think he's got a bug that hopefully was the reason for his extra tantrums. I'll move in with Mum in 3 weeks when I go out to have baby (DH will be working abroad until 3rd Jan) so I'll get looked after then!! Looking forward to someone else doing the Mum stuff like washings and dishes lol.

aww Londonkiwi you must be one of the minority who find pregnancy easy! Hopefully it continues for you. 

Wow that's so exciting you are almost finished work sarahcake :). Will be a good feeling!


----------



## JessyG

Its good you feel so good. Dont feel bad. I have only what i would describe as normal pregnancy aches and pains but i am quite big this time so feel i am experiencing those normal aches and pains well before i did with my first. 

We put our tree up today love it!

When are you due Soph?


----------



## Soph1986

I'm due 9th January so all being well my husband should make it back in plenty of time and be off for a month. However he was due a few days before due date last time and I had DS 5 weeks early so he saw him for a day and then was away so I'm not counting my chickens lol!! 

Actually looking forward to work on Tue so maternity leave is sooner :) . 6 more work days but 2 weeks left!


----------



## London Kiwi

You're due the day after me Soph :) 
What does your husband do? Be lovely if you get to spend the whole month with him with a new baby. Hope it all works out time wise.

Jessy - Jealous your tree is up! I love Christmas!! I went to the local butcher today and I could see lots of people bringing trees home, getting them out of the garage etc. I have to wait till after Adam's birthday so might put it up next Sunday evening.

Post a tree pic and I can live my life through you for the next week :)


----------



## Soph1986

He works offshore doing wind farm installations. At least I know I won't go past about the 12th before they do section so he won't miss too much. 

We've had scans almost exactly the same days too Londonkiwi I think! 

Is anyone starting to get nervous about the birth? I wasn't until right now when I thought about another c section lol. I know it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be but I'm still nervous about another one. At least ive never laboured before so I'm not as scared about that!! Although I know I probably should be...


----------



## London Kiwi

You must miss not having him around all the time...

Yes we have had matching dates haven't we! :)

I am so intrigued by labour, I am looking forward to seeing what it feels like... I'm sure ill regret saying that!! haha


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Evening all!
Been the most stressful weekend ever and I wasn't even at work!

Today was the baby shower and it was lovely! Ever so grateful for all the gifts. Planning on taking photos of them all tomorrow so I can remember who got what. Then I need to try find a home for it all! I think hubby needs to put some shelves up in the baby room soon.we don't have a wardrobe just a chest of three drawers and some pretty boxes and baskets. So either need a wardrobe or come up with another storage solution??? Hmmm!

Finally the living room is back to pre baby shower life and I feel a lot calmer about my two weeks off now! Got some washing up to do tomorrow and Christmas shopping online....I should go to sleep but I cant! Mum life is on my mind and so I'm freaking out a bit about it which is silly! It's all suddenly getting very scary to think about the baby growing up.....Oh My! It also didn't help that the house was left in a tip when everyone left and no one offered to clean up. Lovely husband came and we turned it into a 2 hour job instead of 4!


----------



## JessyG

Same here soph 6 more shifts but its still technically 2 weeks. Is anyone else terrified of slipping on the ice. I am and its making me freak out getting to work for the next two weeks! 

Today is your last day Sarah! Woohoo i am well jel :haha: 

London i eill try post a pic but i have no idea how to do it so may be a disaster. 

My DD has gymnastics today then she has a visit to her new nursery (is starting school nursery when i go on mat leave in January) so busy afternoon.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Who has already or is planning when to buy and pack their bag? I went out today to buy my toiletry bits aside from the maternity briefs which are way too small at a size 16! That was annoying and now I can't return them as I opened one to try on! They're crud...perhaps I need to buy some big knickers I can throw away! I wasn't impressed with that.

I wanted to see when you all start your washing too...I'm tempted to do it this week (32 weeks) purely because I have some time off work now and don't want to rush and do it when I'm 37 weeks! With Christmas the week before it feels like thing will be too hectic and busy and leaving it to 37 weeks is a bit risky and could instill panic in me lol.

So, how are bag packing and baby clothing washing working for everyone????


----------



## Soph1986

Just did a massive clean and I&#8217;m exhausted!! Well needed hot bath now. I&#8217;m obsessed with the smell of cleaning products and soaps just now. Love the smell of bleach! 

I have started washing things already marriedlaydee! I think I started about 32 weeks. So far I&#8217;ve just done the sheets for Moses basket and a few blankets. I haven&#8217;t thought about a hospital bag yet! I don&#8217;t think you are too early to start and no harm having it ready.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Soph i currently have all the white and light greys in the wash nervously waiting for them to come out soft dry and no running colours ha! Blankets I'll do tomorrow then all the colours. I thought about it for a while and realised that if I don't do it while I'm off now it means waiting until 37 weeks when it's a bit late. Also I'm struggling already to bend and lift just clothes! In 5 weeks I can't imagine what use I am to anyone! :) thanks for the input I just didn't wanna be crazy lady starting something too soon!


----------



## London Kiwi

I decided over the weekend that I should start washing a few bits... i'll just do it bit by bit. I did the sheets for moses basket in the weekend and will prob do all the baby grows this week.
I feel like I have so much time (34 weeks today) but I know that its going to fly by.
As for bits for me.... I think as I think of things ill probably put bits to the side for my bag.
We go away to the Christmas Markets this weekend then will need to look at putting the Isofix car seat base in the car after we are back.

I am so busy at work this week so now I think I shall start the countdown to finishing, give me something to look forward to! 14 more days after today :)


----------



## Sarahcake

1 hour and 15 minutes left! I'm actually getting a bit teary about leaving work. It's getting physically harder for me but I have truly found the most amazing set of people in my new work colleagues. My day has been full of people giving me hugs, finding people on Facebook to keep in contact and just fighting back tears to be honest! I love my job and I love the people I work with so leaving it is pretty hard for me. 

Glad everyone is doing well :) ive read through but can't reply properly as I'm due back off break but glad you enjoyed your babyshower married :) 

As for washing, I'll probably be starting mine next week at 32 weeks as bending to get to the washing machine is getting harder and harder &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Haha feel your pain Sarah!!! I can't get back up if i sit in front of the machine I may have to do today's load when husband gets home so that I have a hoist to get me up!!! :haha:

Hope you enjoyed your last day!!! Can't believe I still have 5 weeks to go


----------



## Sarahcake

5 weeks is so long! I admire you for being able to stick it out for that time though, I wish I could but it's so physically demanding and I just don't have anything left in me lol 

Haha yeah wait til he gets home! Don't risk getting stuck on the floor &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## JessyG

I worked until 36 weeks with my DD and it was horrible. I work in an office so you'd think it would be ok but it was a 4 storey townhouse with all the files in the basement 3 floors below me and even the toilet was 2 floors away from me. I hated it. This time i am still in an office but a more purpose built one so its fine from that perspective but the commute is a bitch and i cant do it much longer. 2 more weeks thankfully if i can manage. 

You are doing so well to carry on for another 5 weeks i just want to be cuddled up at home over December/January. 

Got the car seat arriving today. Still havent ordered the blinking clips or steriliser!


----------



## London Kiwi

God Jessy, your last work place sounds awful. Glad to hear you're in a much better environment for baby 2.

I will be just shy of 37 weeks when I finish (36 + 4) but I work from home a lot so that helps. I have to go to our head office in the midlands one more time next week then should be in / around London sites for the remainder of the time.

Our work Christmas party is on the 13th Dec (i'll be 36 +2) and is either a 3 1/2 hour drive or train away and my work are seriously put out that I'm not going! The thing is, most of my team are field based so could come closer to London/Kent but nope, they have chosen the East Midlands and expect an 8 month pregnant woman to travel there and then be around a bunch of drunk people. Yes definitely sign me up.... haha


----------



## Soph1986

I have so much respect for anyone who can keep going to 37/38/39 weeks!!! Plus anyone with a long commute that must be hell. 

I&#8217;m only 34 today and it&#8217;s been awful. Was sick as soon as I got into work and then had to run out of a class to be sick again later. Can&#8217;t wsit to get home and into pjs. Will definitely have a bath too! I could live in baths these days.


----------



## Soph1986

Bump 34 weeks!! Think baby has finally dropped slightly. Very uncomfortable today.
 



Attached Files:







F24C070C-0A59-4CBB-86BA-78CA0255B428.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## London Kiwi

Lovely bump Soph! You do look like you've dropped a bit. Happy 34 weeks! :)


----------



## Wills_2

wow ladies look at you lot. You all seem so organised!! I've written a list for my hospital bag but that's as far as I've got...only ordered my pram about 10 days ago :haha: will definitely have to pull my finger out a bit when I finish work though.

Married and London - glad you both had lovely baby showers.
Sarah - jealous you've finished work but thankfully ive only got 3 x 9-5 days left and then I'm done until January 2019!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Reading everyone's plans is now making me think maybe I should have left at 35 weeks after all! I thought I'd be bored with these two weeks off I'm on at the moment but yesterday I was shattered after Xmas shopping and some baby bits. All the washing still isn't done but the coloured items go in the wash tomorrow! Then I'm gonna pop out for the paint tomorrow and hubby shall start on that this weekend. Bought some shelves today for the last bits that will look pretty and practical and some hooks too to keep the hooded towels and some muslins hung up in easy reach! I've been a massive fan of Pinterest lately there are some great ideas that look so pretty but make life a bit more practical too! 

It's so nice to get the room sorted this week!!! I'm glad it'll all be done before I do my last three week stint at work because I guess I can at least look forward to doing nothing but Netflix! :haha:


----------



## Daisies11

Im envious of everyone finishing work soon, my last day is 20 December when Ill be 37 + 4. Although I only do 3 days a week so only 9 more working days. Wish I was finishing sooner but it all worked out nice with my holidays to finish then.


----------



## Soph1986

I had really painful pressure and sharp pains in my cervix/pelvis today. It was so unpleasant and lasted on and off for a few hours. Really hope this isn&#8217;t a sign of things to come for the next 6 weeks or it will be pretty miserable. Hopefully Just baby moving down and won&#8217;t happen again.


----------



## Wills_2

aww soph it could be the baby engaging, I've had similar pains for most of the day and this morning I thought I was going into labour as I had really painful Braxton hicks at 4am!! Fingers crossed it wont happen again.

For all you ladies continuing to work I salute you. I'm an accountant so am literally sat down most of the day but for me Friday wont come quick enough!


----------



## Sarahcake

Honestly so much respect for all of you that have managed to last past me &#128514; life is very strange knowing that I'm not going into work anytime soon! 

I had this recently Soph and I was convinced little miss was moving down as I recognised the sensation from when I had Logan. Had a scan the next day, very much breech lol so no idea if she did shift down then back out again or weather I got it wrong! I keep getting Braxton Hicks though, like an intense and sudden pressure in my whole bump which lasts for a few minutes and backs off. It's not painful at all, just a bit uncomfortable. Been happening for a few days now but I don't think it's anything that shouldn't be happening. I'm far more relaxed this time, I remember every single little niggle, I consulted doctor Google. This time around, so long as I have felt her plenty I'm happy lol


----------



## Soph1986

I think it must have been! Definitely didn&#8217;t experience this last time or I&#8217;m sure I would have remembered! 

Is anyone going for a vbac? And if so how far over due date are you being allowed? Consultant just phoned and said if cervix favourable they&#8217;ll do a sweep at 39 weeks but don&#8217;t want to let me go past due date before doing a section! So 40/40+1


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oooh no Braxton hicks over here yet!!! I was breach 2 weeks ago. Next scan in two weeks im hoping it's moved like a good baby ;)

All the baby stuff is officially washed hurrah!!! Only took three days ha. Next....swing and crib arrive tomorrow eeek!


----------



## JessyG

Soph vbac here is not breach. I will have a c sec at 41 weeks but like you they will attempt a sweep at 39 weeks.

I am having horrible horrible pains in my pelvis and lower back. I couldnt get my leg over the bath tk have a shower without yelping in pain. Do you think baby just moving down? Taken a few days off sick from work which i hate to do but couldnt drive or walk properly yesterday so thought it was for the best. I may be back tomorrow if not hopefully next week for my last week.


----------



## Soph1986

I thought a lot of people were allowed to go over due date JessyG. I don&#8217;t understand why my consultants is so set on due date. Looks like baby will definitely be here on 9th or 10th Dec anyway.

I have same sort of pains Jessy but think it&#8217;s Just combo of SPD and baby having dropped down a bit. Keep getting stomach cramps too! Can&#8217;t see tgeee next few weeks being much fun lol.


----------



## Soph1986

January not December!!!!! Baby brain


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I get the same pain still too, it's still mostly when I'm in bed it's horrible! I don't think it's baby engaging as I've have it since about 23 weeks or so I think it must just he pressure pushing down. The worst pain for me is my back at the moment and I seem to have caught a cold or flu as I haven't moved from under the duvet since 1pm :( I dunno how I'm gonna manage going back to work for three weeks if I stay like this now! 

Ladies we are all heroes we don't have long to go now we can dooooo this! ;) 

Assembled the bedside cot today! Tomorrow I'll build the swing, so exciting!
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20171130_214455.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarahcake

It's December!!! That means only one thing... Were having babies next month!! Omg how crazy does that sound?? 

Midwife for me this morning, gonna speak to her because I was out yesterday evening at the Christmas market we have and I had this intense tightening which I wouldn't normally worry about, but it was accompanied by pain that took my breath away. I've had regular tightenings over the last week especially but nothing painful. So we shall see. Girlie is still moving around like normal and I can feel she's very much breech still lol 

Ahhh that bedside cot looks nice! Their bigger than I thought actually. 

Jessy is your mat leave going to be ok with taking days off now? I was told if I take days off due to pregnancy related issues after my 30th week, maternity leave automatically starts. I don't know how true that is mind.


----------



## JessyG

Yeah they cant enforce mat leave until 36 weeks. Pretty sure thats legally? So i am surprisef they can do it after 30 weeks for you?

I am back next week then have 3 weeks holiday before mat leave starts. 

I am gonna force myself to go in next week i need to sort a few things out and tidy my desk etc etc.


----------



## Sarahcake

I don't know how it all works out really. It may be organisational. My consultant at the hospital I work at said that she doesn't advise me to go into my last 3 shifts and start my mat leave early which will happen automatically on taking time off after 30 weeks. 

As I say, that may well be organisational and just my place of work. May be worth an ask though. 

How are you feeling today? Better I hope? X


----------



## JessyG

Oh wow yeah definitely not the case at my work. 

This is from the government website. 

https://www.gov.uk/maternity-pay-leave/leave

You can elect to take mat leave as early as 29 weeks though so maybe he just got confused. 

Pressure is horrible today but its not painful at least.


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah maybe so in that case looking at that. Just didn't want you to end up in a situation you didn't forsee. 

At least it's not painful, that's something. It can be really uncomfortable though can't it. Make sure you rest up with this time off work :) I know that's easier said than done when you have children already and a home to keep!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I back this up they can enforce leave at 36 weeks and start your maternity pay from then. Before that you can stay off sick and be paid company sick pay if they offer it or government sick pay.

I have swollen glands today...this cold just keeps reaching new levels of awfulness! Having to miss our antenatal class today and can't reschedule :(


----------



## Sarahcake

Must just have been my consultant then that got it wrong. 36 weeks seems far more reasonable in fairness. 

Midwife went well yesterday, measuring ahead again, 36 weeks. If I'm still ahead - which I will be, on the 22nd Dec, I have to have another GTT test. She's still firmly breech however, head in-between my ribs and butt is down where her head should be &#128514;&#128514; awkward child! Hope we are all enjoying our weekend :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh my this cold needs to do one!

Haven't had a decent night sleep since Tuesday night. Waking up every 2 hours because my nose hurts or is stuffed up, or my throat is dry like sandpaper, or I'm dry coughing which is so annoying. I hate annoying myself! What is the point??? :haha: so apart from telling myself to shut up when I keep making noises in my sleep (because my throat is that dry I make whimper) I can't escape myself so I end up getting up at 5 or 6am and just go and watch tv or do some cleaning lol. 

Miserable! :haha:


----------



## Soph1986

Glad appointment went well sarahcake! Are you getting a CS this time or do they think baby will turn? 

Marriedlaydee that sounds rubbish! Cold is bad ebogih not pregnant and you never appreciate breathing until you can&#8217;t lol.

My sleep last night was terrible got a few hours but was wide awake most of the night. Had terrible stomach cramps and felt sick which didn&#8217;t help the heartburn. Still feeling sick this morning :( my morning sickness has been back this week. So fed up of all the abdominal pains and cramps recently and can&#8217;t see it improving over the next 5 weeks.


----------



## London Kiwi

35 weeks tomorrow.... not long to go.

I'm sleeping ok. Waking a fair bit but that's quite normal for me. Starting to feel a bit more discomfort late at night especially when I've been sitting down for a while then get up to walk around. Only a little and nothing worth complaining about really .... YET! 

Think I'll put the Christmas tree up tonight &#127876;

Bump pic taken this morning. Think bump looks smaller because I haven't eaten yet. Seems to expand after food haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9999.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wills_2

Married - fingers crossed you are feeling much better soon.

Sarah - sucks if you have to have a GTT again, fingers crossed you don't.

London - lovely bump, nice and neat. I looked like I had a bad case of middle age spread when having my DD lol

I had my 4d scan yesterday and everything was great. He's definitely a boy (will upload a potty shot in a sec) and I also have one of his face but its a bit blurry as he kept hugging the placenta to his face! I also think he's gonna be a thumb sucker as all he was doing was ramming his hands in his mouth for most of the scan :haha: The sonographer guessed his current weight of 6.5lb and estimated a birth weight of 9lb plus!! OUCH!!! will be interesting to see what the hospital say when I have my last growth scan on 19th Dec...

I'm on a weeks annual leave from work now to use up my holidays and then maternity leave officially starts on 11th... anyone else feel like our pregnancies have flown by?!
 



Attached Files:







def a boy!.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6









baby boy 4d scan.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## London Kiwi

Gorgeous pics Wills &#128153;
Yep I feel like time has really flown by also. Can't believe I only have 5 weeks left, it's crazy.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend ladies!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh wills <3 look at his gorgeous face! We had the same problem with our 4D scan as little miss kept cuddling the placenta and shoving her hands in her face! Awkward children already &#128514;

I'm already having a C-section this time so it really makes no odds what position she likes to be in to be honest, I did have a little giggle though when I saw this week's ticker statement a mo ago! I'm absolutely huge so I have no doubt that I will need the second GTT but I'm like 99% sure that it will be clear. I just have big babies! 

I hope your feeling better now married. these last week's are really the worst for discomfort and sleeping. I honestly felt like I got more sleep after Logan was born than I did the run up to having him! 

My pelvis has been slowly declining over the past week, starting to gear itself up to spd now which is fun. Just have to keep moving :)


----------



## Sarahcake

https://m.imgur.com/a/PkZsO

Apologies for the link rather than attached pic, but like me, the picture was too large &#128514;&#128514;

Also, excuse the state of both me and my front room but yeah, I'm massive as you can see &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarahcake said:


> https://m.imgur.com/a/PkZsO
> 
> Apologies for the link rather than attached pic, but like me, the picture was too large &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Also, excuse the state of both me and my front room but yeah, I'm massive as you can see &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;

Great picture! My husband would approve of all the Pokemon!

I'm still feeling horrible tbh at night is so much worse still. I find myself getting up by 7am just so I can be up and about which clears my chest and nose! Incredibly frustrating but I'm really hoping I can get over this before I'm back at work next Monday.

We spent all of yesterday painting the baby's room and setting it up!!! Nearly done just need to order some dark curtains and put up a few pictures! Really pleased with it, our theme is Totoro which is Japanese anime. It's very very cute for a child and I'm loving it! 

Today I'm taking it easy after pushing myself too much yesterday. I started painting at about 9.30am and by the time we had a little 2 hour lunch break and went back to put shelves went up and furniture back in...it was 6pm. Then I remembered I wanted to cook a huge roast chicken dinner so hubby put up the tree while I did that and finally sat down at 8.30pm. Seriously. My back has never known pain like it I was walking around like a penguin :haha: 

Starting on making my Christmas gifts this afternoon with a good Disney film on! This week will hopefully be easy with so little left to do :) a couple more bits to go in hospital bag too so I'll do that Friday after a little shopping trip to pick up the mummy bits to go in it.

Have a fab week everyone!


----------



## JessyG

You look great sarah.

I feel huge aswell but i wasnt sure i had really grown much in the last few weeks until i had a t shirt on saturday which now shows my belly at the bottom. It was my favourite bowie t shirt too :cry:

I did nothing yesterday as this head cold and pelvic pains are slowly killing me. My OH went to watch footie at his brothers and took DD around aswell to play with her cousins. It was nice to have a wee break. Back to work on wed for 2.5 days then thats me off. I am sooo looking forward to it although i am hating how much time i am spending in the house at the moment. 

Soph this your last week too if i remember right. How arr you feeling?


----------



## Sarahcake

Not even going to lie married, the Pokémon are mine &#128514;&#128514; I love Totoro too!! Please post a picture when your done, I'd love to see what you've done :) 

Ahhh bless you both not feeling too well :( unfortunately it's the season for the colds and icky cheats and it's awful when your pregnant as you have to be so careful with what you take. 

Take it easy you two, there's plenty of time in the future for rushing around and getting out of the house :)


----------



## Soph1986

JessyG it is indeed my last week!! Last day thu :) . Will be such a strange feeling to be done. Don&#8217;t work on a Monday so I&#8217;ve spent all day clearings our DS&#8217;s old toys and pulling out furniture to hoover under. House is almost ready for baby now! 

After feeling like I woiod be pregnant forever last week I&#8217;m now feeling like we don&#8217;t have much time left!! 5 weeks tomorrow and he will be here!!


----------



## impatient1

So crazy to think our LO's will be here next month.
10 more shifts at work and I'm done and looking forward to it. I manage at a restaurant so am pretty done by the end of my shifts.


----------



## Soph1986

35 weeks :) !!! I was in hospital by now with DS so this pregnancy is going so much better already. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







FE8CBDBA-C70F-460B-9755-AF807C1EAE32.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JessyG

Aww you are soo neat!

Today is the start of your last week Soph! Whoop whooop. Mine starts tomorrow and i am already looking forward to getting home from work and going to bed hahaha.

I have slowed right down in terms of getting things organised for the baby. My DD is still at nursery next week when i am off so hoping i can finish xmas shopping order play mat and get all the bits for the hospital bag sorted!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww Soph, I hope you have a wonderful last week at work. Not long now and you can rest up (well, as much as you can!) 

It's going so fast really. And once the craziness of Christmas and New year passes, we will have no time at all left and we all know how fast this period goes generally!


----------



## Sarahcake

So I'm an idiot. Bought an isofix base with my pram, was a separate purchase and then found today that the bloody car doesn't have isofix points!!! 

Gonna try and get a refund on the base but I've no idea if they will give it to me as they are a bit funny with refunds. :S If not, £120 down the drain. I was told my car had it, hence the purchase. Arghhhh.


----------



## JessyG

Defo check for anchor points yourself Sarah. I was told the same about my old car and then when i came to buy a new seat we discovered i did have them its just we didnt have the labels on the seat cushions to tell us! We bought one of the seat belted car seat bases (would this an option to swap) before we realised we could have had an isofix one!


----------



## Soph1986

Sarahcake what about selling it on eBay or a local Facebook selling group? That is very annoying though!!

Only two days left now :) ! I was so grumpy with the kids today so just as well I&#8217;m stopping soon lol! 

My husband leaves for work tomorrow until 3rd Jan! Definitely going to miss his help with toddler but at least when he comes back it&#8217;s a week until baby time.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahh Sarah are you sure?? All cars after 2004 should have it so if it's older than that would explain it :( I'm looking to buy one for Silver Cross we have managed to use seat belts to secure it but I really don't like how insecure it seems still!


----------



## Wills_2

wow Soph, you have such a nice and neat bump! I look twice the size of you lol I'll have to try and take a pic!

Aww Sarah you're kidding! That's something that I suppose is so easily done...I would definitely check the car first though. I'm sure if you're car doesn't have the isofix points the company could make an exception as its not as if you just changed your mind.

Soph - that sucks that your hubby is away over Xmas. FX LO doesn't decide to make an early appearance!

My maternity leave wasn't for long...I've been asked to go back in for a day tomorrow as the person covering me needs more help and even though we went through payroll and she wrote notes she just cant do it meaning I have to go in an show her again! She'll have to grasp it this time though as I def wont be going in for January payroll!


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi Ladies,

What*a week its been and its only Tuesday!
ive had two late nights getting home from work (Thank you M25!!) 
Havent even had the chance to put the tree up properly, its been up without decorations for two days now haha. I am working from home tomorrow so intend to put the decorations on it... while working hard of course :)

I also thought all cars had the isofix bits.... I could be wrong though! Probably need to look at putting the car seat in the car soon myself.

Wills hope you enjoyed your very short lived Mat leave ;)* Annoying you have to go back but I'm sure they will really appreciate it and pay you I assume?
I finish up Friday 15th, on the countdown now!

Midwife appointment tomorrow and also seeing the anaesthetist for the 'what ifs' of having an emergency*C-section should that arise etc.* Does everyone elses Borough get you to see the anaesthetist also?

Hope you're all well ladies!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I've been told I'll be scheduled an appt with anaesthesiologist too. Not received any letter though!


----------



## London Kiwi

Married they mentioned it to me in one of my consultant appts and then I received no letter so I called to chase them.
She was surprised that I hadn't received a letter given I was 34 weeks when I called them. 
Appointment is this afternoon, I assume it's a pretty quick chat, I'll let you know if anything important comes up. Might pay to chase at your end!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Kiwi that's a good tip....yea my consultant arranged it too I even got a letter in the post confirming she requested it! 

Thanks...I'm wondering how important it is. Havent chased it because it's one more thing on the list I don't need right now lol


----------



## Sarahcake

I rang vospers to find out and apparently none of the fiestas besides the brand spanking new models have isofix! The focus however, different story they all have it as standard. 

Still waiting to see what can be done. I thought my other half would go mad to be honest but he's calmer than me! We can sell it second hand on gumtree or local sites I guess. eBay is no good as the postage on such a heavy item will be really high. 

That's normal down here to see the anaesthetist too. It's a group session just going over what options are available to you and what would happen should your labour result in emergency csection. I was booked in for an appointment for 34 weeks but it's not necessary as I'm having a C-section anyway.


----------



## JessyG

When is your c section scheduled for Soph. Wills thats pretty bad they called you back in but hopefully you dont have to be in for long.

I havent seen a midwife since 2nd November and dont see another until 18th December. Crazy how little care you get here in scotland with your 2nd.

I am in work after today only 1.5 more days until i finish for a minimum of 10 months! Woohoo!


----------



## JessyG

Sorry that should have read Sarah not soph. I know you are planning a vbac! My head is up my arse!


----------



## Sarahcake

Pregnancy will do that to you &#128514; I don't get told until I'm 38 weeks annoyingly so 6 weeks left before I find that out! Gutted! Haha! 

Over a month between midwife appointments is insane. If you felt like you needed to see them, are you able to ring up and arrange your own appointment though? Can't believe the gap is that long!


----------



## JessyG

Yeah i had my check up at 28+1 and then you see them again according to the booklet at 34 weeks but since they only hold clinics on a monday i am almost 35 weeks. If i had issues i could call the community midwives and go up to triage so its good that i havent felt the need although little lad had a quiet day the other day and i almost did call them.

Itll be before you are due though right. I know if i wanted a c section (which i havent ruled out completely) theyd do it at 38 ish weeks since i went into labour with my DD at 39 weeks exactly.


----------



## Sarahcake

They do it in the 39th week so it could be the day before my due date so not excitingly early. They told me they would induce me early with my son, was expecting 38 weeks, nope, 39+5 lol so I'm not holding out much hope that it will be much before that this time haha


----------



## London Kiwi

Marriedlaydee said:


> Kiwi that's a good tip....yea my consultant arranged it too I even got a letter in the post confirming she requested it!
> 
> Thanks...I'm wondering how important it is. Havent chased it because it's one more thing on the list I don't need right now lol

Married, the appointment was quite quick... he went through pain relief options with me and said if It was him he would opt for the epidural option, esp after fainting during the GTT and buggering up my back.
But I'm open minded.... whatever happens on the day! (i'll prob be begging for the epidural haha). he gave me a bunch of things to read up on and wished me luck. I'm not sure whether or not its absolutely compulsory to go... I doubt i'll ever see the man again in my life and everything he told me the midwife went through today and is online anyway!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Kiwi I had a feeling it would be something like that! I'm keen to not do the epidural because I get a bad back quite often and worry I'll cause myself problems down the line so fingers crossed I can manage pain in a different way! Could be worth me going to find out other options so I will do some chasing of that appointment tomorrow!

Thanks for filling me in! <3


----------



## Soph1986

Woohoo last day tomorrow !!!!! And school is closed for the kids tomorrow (bad weather) so I will have peace to sort my life out lol. 

Yeah although I&#8217;m trying for vbac they are doing section anyway on 9th or 10th (will be confirmed about 38 week) so they aren&#8217;t giving me much longer than the elective date would have been.


----------



## London Kiwi

Yes it will be worth you going then so they can run through all of your options :) 

Tomorrow night we have our labour workshop at the hospital - the one and only somewhat ante natal class my husband will attend haha. Seems like I have a bunch of baby related appointments all in one go!

Midwife today was fine... heard baby, she's pottering around in there calmly, head is down. Next midwife appointment is 28th Dec then another one on 3rd Jan. She made it very clear to me which number to call when I go into labour just incase it happens before then.

It really is going by quickly now ladies!


----------



## Sarahcake

Eek this is all so exciting now! First Tri dragged at a snails pace, second seemed to start slow but end fast and 3rd Tri so far is blink and miss it!! I'm so jealous of you ladies all being ahead of me haha!


----------



## London Kiwi

Soph, good luck for your last day! Enjoy it :)

Aww Sarah it will also fly by for you. Knowing my luck ill go ten days over!* Although baby is moving like mad tonight, feel like she wants out!


----------



## Daisies11

It really is flying by now, Ive always said Christmas is the final hurdle to the baby coming and that is less than 3 weeks away, crazy!

Sarah, when we had ds we had a 2009 plate focus that didnt already have isofix fitted. Apparently at that time it was offered as a free upgrade, so if people asked for it on a new car then they fitted it before the new car was collected, but if it wasnt asked for they didnt. However it can be fitted afterwards. We got a kit off amazon for less than £20 and my husband fitted it. It was just a case of screwing the bracket onto the car. Wasnt difficult as such, just fiddly but can definitely be done and is exactly the same as how it would be fitted at a garage.


----------



## Sarahcake

Enjoy your last day Soph <3 

It's rage central in my house this morning. Fiance was supposed to be away to an IT course - a very expensive one at that starting today and coming home Sunday. He's had a call today to say where are you? Turns out it started last night. It's a 4-5 hour drive away so it's not like he can just... Appear there. 

He had an email with the header stating course commencing 7th December but inside it - which he didn't get a chance to read it said the 6th. His course facilitators came and met with him a few days ago and told him the 7th and his online portfolio notification also says the 7th. 

Despite this, he's just headed into work after being told he's going to face a disciplinary for that and will be seated with the bill for the course which is in excess of £1000. Merry Christmas &#128557;&#128557; 

Sorry, bit of a rant but I needed to get that out of my system. Part of me wants to yell at him for not checking the email, but I also know he's an onsite engineer that doesn't have time for lunch 9 times out of 10 let alone time to read an email out of the 100s he gets a day. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Sarahcake

Annnd relax a bit &#128514; 

He's been told he has to get to his course by 3pm or he has to pay £2.5k for it. So he's currently driving to get there. Sat nav says he will get there at 2:30. Ugh. Fun times eh!


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh god, I hope he makes it on time... £2.5K not exactly what you need at this time of the year!!


----------



## Sarahcake

So far so good. He's insisted on ringing me on his journey so far... I'm falling asleep... Lol not what either of us needed this morning!


----------



## Wills_2

aww Sarah that sucks, fingers crossed he gets there with time to spare! Just note though that many companies say they charge for missed courses ( my own employer included) but unless there is something in his contract saying the charges will be passed on it should be the company who would pay them...if that makes sense! That's why in work my department (accounts) always book the courses and deal with HR and stuff...

As for work yesterday I was only in for 2 hours to do payroll so wasn't so bad! The person they've hired to cover me isn't doing too well though so think they may be re-advertising it...I def wont be going back to do any training lol

I'm now currently trying to sort out my mess of a house! We knocked through a 3ft wall and added a dormer to create an upstairs bathroom and bedroom in an unused part of the house and have been doing it since end of October. The bathroom is now complete after the electricians and plumber came yesterday and we are in the final stages with the spare room as its literally the walls to be painted and carpet to be fitted next Friday and we're done. The worst part is whilst upstairs is looking lovely all the Latham plaster (sp?) has created a hell of a lot of dust downstairs where it came through the floorboards :-( I've told my hubby rather than exhaust myself (which doesn't take much lately) I'm just gonna to 1 room a day until its all sorted. I'm on the first room and have another 4 to go....wish me luck and willpower to do it all lol xx


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh Sarah that's horrifying!!! It's a bit of a man thing to not read every detail though...when it comes to trips away I read and re-read the details to make sure I know where I'm going and what time as I'm sure you would have too! So it's a real shame it wasn't also verbally communicated because I've seen mistake before such as wrong hotel name etc. Hope he gets there in time I'd be super grumpy if I were him as it's not nice being unprepared and threatened that massive bill! Give him a big hug when he's back home!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

He got there on time thank god :) he's in a far better mood now, as am I that I don't have that bill to look forward to lol apparently it is in his contract that the fees would be passed on to him. 

The course providers have taken into account however that in all but the content of the email it says today and not yesterday so have apologised :)


----------



## JessyG

Oh my word sarah that is stressful but definitely something my OH would do. Glad he got there in time.

Well another day down for me. 1 half day tomorrow then i am off. I cannot bloody wait although i hear it may snow tomorrow so am genuinely worried i wont get in. Oh well once this count down is done i can properly start the xmas countdown and then eeeek the baby one!


----------



## Daisies11

Oh no that is so stressful Sarah! Glad he made it there in time.

I dont envy you with the plaster dust wills. We totally did up our last house, every room was replastered and we were living in it so I unfortunately became well used to dealing with the mess from plastering. Short stints definitely sounds like the way to go though!

Hope you have a good last day tomorrow Jessy. Im so jealous, wish I was done now!


----------



## JessyG

How much longer do you have to go now daisies?

Soph how does it feel to be finished now. I have a horrid cold and just cannot wait to not have to drag myself out of bed at 6am anymore (except maybe to the couch downstairs when my DD decides on an early start!!!) 

What are everyones weekend plans.

How much longer do you have at work LondonKiwi and Marriedlaydee too?


----------



## London Kiwi

Do you have much snow Jessy? When I was driving to the pool for my swim this morning they said on the radio that its going to be quite bad in some places.

I finish next Friday! So a week away. But I'm working from home today and 2 days next week so I think it will go really quickly.

Then I guess its Netflix and Christmas movies until she arrives! :)


----------



## Soph1986

We have some snow here but nothing too bad. The wind is still strong though!

Still doesn&#8217;t feel real to be finished JessyG . I think when I leave here and head out to my mums next week it&#8217;ll feel like I&#8217;m actually having a baby lol. 5 hour ferry and 2 hour drive alone with 2 year old will not be fun though.

Hooray for your last day JessyG :) !!! Hope it&#8217;s a good one.


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay on reaching your last day! Hope it goes well! 

It's such a bizzare feeling being on leave isn't it. I still feel like I should be going to work! 

A light dusting of snow down here followed by rain, hail, sunshine and more rain &#128514;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahhh thank god Sarah! What a stressful start/end to the week for you both! 

I go back to work Monday after 16 days off....then it's three weeks at work until I'm off until next Autumn! I'm already looking forward to it as I'm ready for this baby to be almost done with it's cooking :)

Health visitor came to visit today, got told quite a bit about breastfeeding so I'm really happy about that and feeling a bit more prepared and raring to go!

So I've batch cooked 4 meals now, chicken casserole x 4 went in the freezer this morning, Gammon meat x3 last night, chicken and bacon pasta x3 the day before and lasagne x 8 servings went in Monday.

Doing quite well with the food freezing! I think I need to stop for now though as we will run out of freezer space lol. Next week I'm slow cooking a pork shoulder for dinner so going to salvage at east two portions from that and find room in the freezer for it...then I'll stop! I think my next port of call is to make some meal plans for January and February just so there's a lot of meal ideas on the fridge.

Any ideas welcome! As the end of January approaches the freezer will have a bit more room hopefully so I can maybe cook one or two more meals/meats.


----------



## JessyG

And i am done!

It felt weird like really weird leaving but i wasnt sad at all. This year hasnt been good at our office so there isnt a great morale in the office. I am just glad to be at home now spending it with my baby girl waiting for my baby boy!

No snow here at all but strangely my train was cancelled this morning and i had to wait for the next one. On the train home to pick up my DD from nursery. Cannot wait to see her.

Not long now londonkiwi! I thought this day would never come but this week has flown by. 

Now to concentrate o finishing xmas and getting this house ship -shape!


----------



## London Kiwi

Married you are ridiculously organized, you're putting the rest of us to shame!! :) 

Yay Jessy, you sound so relieved to be done.... 
1 more week for me and I am looking forward to it but anxious at the same time! feel like I'm going to be bored although everyone tells me that's this isn't the case. Atleast its a busy time of the year, lots of people finish up work soon and when they go back, baby will be here.

No snow here on the outskirts of London. I'm at the start of Kent so we often get snow flurries.

Heading out with friends for our annual Christmas dinner and drinks tonight. Its pretty bloody cold outside so need to have a hunt through the wardrobe and find something to wear!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay Jessy! Congrats on finishing :D enjoy some relaxing time now lovely. You've all done so well to work up to the stages that you have! 

London, have a fantastic night and make sure you wrap up warm! 

Married, you are so organised! Brilliant idea though to freeze up some foods for you all. That will help :) 

All is good here, wierd day today, had my son's father come for his annual visit to see him, drove for 8 hours to get here, stayed last night at a hotel, saw him for dead on 2 hours today and drove back up. Meanwhile, my son doesn't have a clue who he is and it was all very awkward hurrah! 

Had pretty continuous heavy period pains for the last 5 hours or so. Taken some paracetamol and gotten into bed so hopefully that stops them. Baby is moving around happily in there so I'm not too concerned, probably just some stretching.


----------



## London Kiwi

Aggh can't sleep!! Wide awake....

So Sarah he drove a 16-hour round trip for a 2 hour annual visit?!?
I guess atleast he made the effort but as It's such a minimal gesture - is there much point? Would you be bothered either way?

My parents split up when I was really young but I saw my dad all the time. I actually couldn't think of anything worse than them being together, I liked the arrangement they had for us kids. 
But once a year - it's a bit of a joke isn't it! I hope it doesn't get to you too much, you have enough to think about without having that on your mind also.

I've woken up with period type pain the past few mornings but havent had to take anything as still seems relatively minor at this stage.

We have friends coming to us for a Christmas dinner today which I'm looking forward to, I love entertaining! I can hear it's raining hard outside at the moment so be nice to spend a cosy day indoors with friends. 

Hope you've all had a good weekend!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Well I don't think anything else in my life will be as organised next year so if I can look back and say I did this much then it's something :haha:

Lots of snow here today which I hate. Our drive is uphill and hubby is not helpful at all just says it'll be fine to drive in just don't go above third gear, brake or turn suddenly. 

In other words just don't drive Haha! 

Oh if only that were an option, we don't get paid at work for snow days you have to take it as holiday or owe it back (just finished two weeks holiday typical!!)

So tomorrow I'm gonna may be call in sick if I can't dig my car off the drive as I am still suffering with this cold and bad pains down below. I'd happily go out and dig my car out but I look slightly ridiculous and irresponsible at 34 weeks pregnant if anyone were to see me sliding down my drive ( I'll aim to fall on my arse lol) hubby leaves for work at probably about 5am tomorrow so im on my own! Lol

Baby has been moving massively all weekend...like massive horrible big sticky outy limbs breaking free of my stomach. I don't know if I like it at all I feel like it's angry and wants more room! :haha:


----------



## Soph1986

I have been so emotional this weekend! Keep crying :( . Really struggling to get everything done with a 2 year old following me destroying the place. Have final growth scan tomorrow and then need to have everything packed and ready to go for our move out to the mainland for 5 weeks. Leave on Wednesday hopefully if car passes MOT on Tue.


----------



## JessyG

I am soo grumpy. I just feel like i need to spend the next 6 weeks lying in bed or on the couch being brought food and drink.....fat chance huh hahaha. 

My OH is away from 6am on wed until 9pm on thurs so i am dreading that but its only one night as he keeps telling me. DD is in nursery wed thurs and fri morning this week so hoping for a chance to get some stocking shopping done wrapping done and maybe some rest too. 

Did you make it into work married?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Jessy no I've taken a sick day! Woke up with a headache to top off all this lovely sickliness which is just swell :(

I did however have to walk to the shop in the snow to get the nursing pillow I ordered from asda (£6!! Cheapest I've seen it in a nice design too) so with that in one hand unboxed and a bag of essentials in the other...stumbling slowly through slippy compacted snow...yeah I'm glad to be safe at home ha. It was amazing how a 10 minute walk there then back really hurt my back. These last few weeks will be interesting.
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20171211_133223.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









PSX_20171211_133405.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jcliff

6 more weeks. Starting to wash stuff and nest a bit. I'm so uncomfortable &#128547;


----------



## JessyG

Me too jcliff and this headcold seems to be getting worse in fact i think it may be sinusitis. I fele like death warmed up constantly. 

Dont need to leave the house today but will have a hyper 4 year old to entertain. Hoping she lets me lie down for most of it. 

Man i am a misery.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh bless you jcliff and jessy! So feeling your pain! Another day off work for me...I'm so bunged up and achy today WHY didn't I book my maternity leave to start this Sunday???? I really don't know how to survive the next two weeks at work! Hubby just laughs and said it's no time at all but it's an eternity to me ergh.

The groin pain is seriously horrible, hit me straight away getting out of bed this morning. So I'm a yelping grumbling mess again &#9785; I tried some advice to keep my knees together when I get up and sit down or walk about...ok it makes moving easier but the pain is still there yikes. I hung my leg off the bed last night and geez! That was a mistake :haha: had to grab my pyjamas by the knee and painfully lift my leg back up:haha:

6 weeks to go....come on!!!! This baby needs to not be overdue!!!


----------



## JessyG

Can you move your leave forward married. My leave starts 3rd Jan and i took my remaining 3 weeks holiday so i could finish on friday just passed 

I think the struggle and pain of the last few weeks can hit you out of nowhere. I was ok 3 weeks ago but there is no way i could force myself into work this week.

Oh and i want to punch people when they say, it'll go soo quickly. Nope no it doesnt not when every hour of every day if filled with aches and pains! It will be soo worth it. Just gotta power on through!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh ladies sorry to hear that were all grumpy and emotional, and poorly and pained :( 2nd Tri is defo where the comfortable stage is, late 3rd Tri is awful, i forgot how bad it can get sometimes. 

I ended up at L&D for 9 hours yesterday. Went in with high BP and lights flashing in my eyes, made me go blind in one eye, totally out of nowhere. Popped on a trace and mentioned about the period type pains ive been having too (which havnt stopped since I first mentioned them here) and it looks like I'm contracting pretty regularly. Had an internal exam (yay...) And no movement, cervix is still closed etc and they did the test for early labour and that come back negative, but still contracting regularly over the course of the day. Just been told to wait and see what happens and take it easy. As for the flashes, that's been put down to migraines as I've got no protein in my urine currently and my BP has fallen back to normal parameters. So all good here, just achey and crampy lol


----------



## JessyG

Oh man, sounds like we are all slowly falling apart. The high bp and flashing light sound scary sarah. 

Well its 11am and i feel like the worst mum in the world as my DD has basically had to play by herself most of the morning as the pain in my head is making it hard to even sit up let alone get up and play on the floor. Got up to get us both a drink and snack and crumbled back on the couch again.

Its gonna be a long week!


----------



## Sarahcake

I think we are all falling apart. As far away as it seems, we will be at the end soon. It does end, I promise lol 

Ahh Jessy don't feel bad :( they are more than able to entertain themselves for a while - especially if you are suffering like you are. Take the time you need, she won't hold it against you sweet. X


----------



## JessyG

Trying to cheer myself up i ordered myself 2 maternity nightdresses and a playmat for the baby.

Also been thinking more baby names. I cant remember if i told you girls but we were really keen on Travis for a while (OH still is) we also really like Austin as i love Aussie or Aus as a nickname. I am just wondering if i prefer the spelling Osten. I dont like made up names or spelling and worry thats what this looks like?


----------



## Wills_2

ah girls, I'm gonna sound horrible now but I'm so glad everyone else is feeling the pain too!! 

Literally since I finished work my SPD has worsened to the point that I'm sleeping for an hour or 2 on my left side and then pretty much sat up straight for an hour or 2 and then back on my left side again and just keep rotating...I cant sleep on my right side at all as it hurts so bad (its my right side of my pelvis that causes the issue) To top it off I've had bad pressure pain and Braxton hicks for the last day or 2 and it hurts like hell!! I could have cried yesterday with the pain which for me is unusual as I'm normally pretty good. My emotions are all over the place too, I was watching Paul O'Grady for the love of dogs and there was a dog that had to be put to sleep as it was ill and I sat there and cried! Normally stuff like that I find sad but I don't actually cry! I then go from one extreme to the next, I can be so mad on the flip of a coin poor hubby and DD don't know what they've done!! I hope these last 5 weeks fly by for them and for my sanity!! 
I've got my last growth scan next Tuesday 19th and am expecting them to tell me to have a section as I saw the midwife yesterday and she felt the baby and listened to the heartbeat etc and said about how big he felt...she also said if they still haven't found my notes from the last EMCS that they wont be allowed to let me labour as they cant be sure of the last complications I had...am kinda hoping they tell me to have one but am also on the verge of asking for one...at least I know then baby will definitely be out within 5 weeks! 

Married - I know what you mean about some of those movements, crazy isn't it!
Jessy - don't feel bad, like Sarah said I'm sure your LO is fine with you just being in the same room as sometimes that's all they need.


----------



## JessyG

I am sort of thinking the same wills. Tempted to ask for a section as i had an emergency last time and it would mean he'd be here at 39 weeks but then the recovery is worse. Ugh its difficult.


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww Girls, sounds like you're all going through a terrible time at the moment :(
I am still feeling really good (36+1) prob means I'll have an absolute terrible labour haha. Mind you, still plenty of time to feel awful.
I'm still keeping up my swimming, trying to get there most days.... prob average about 5-6 x per week. I think its helping ease a bit of the aches as the minute I'm in that pool I feel great.

Love all the names you mentioned Jessy. Austin was on our list until we found out baby is a girl. Adam is still dead keen on Matilda but I think i'd like to see what she looks like first :)

Married.... also a very active baby in my belly running out of room and kicking and punching me at all opportunities!!


----------



## JessyG

The swimming will definitely be helping i think. Its great you still feel so good. Definitely dont feel bad. I think if i didnt have this sinus infection i would feel much better but its properly bringing me down at the minute. 

Just glad work tomorrow isnt an issue and my DD is in nursery forva few hours tomorrow thur and fri so i intend to try and wrap as many presents as poss so that when i am too big to move its all done! Its just hiding them again once wrapped!


----------



## Sarahcake

Omg guys, I have the most severe epigastric pain currently. It's making me feel awful, sick, dizzy etc. It's the most intense pain right at the top of my bump and I don't know what to do about it. I'm really hesitant to call L&D again as I was obviously there yesterday and it's another new symptom. Their gonna look at me like I'm faking this but I'm not. 

Been happening since about 3pm, just waves of really severe upper bump pain right across &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## JessyG

Try and lie down undisturbed for a while if poss. If that and plenty lf fluids dont help in half an hour or so then i would definitely call l&d again. 

Hope it fades Sarah. I had to google epigastric as had no idea what it was!


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah being that you're a healthcare professional you know that you're not wasting their time... please call if you're concerned!! That's the advice you would tell people so don't be shy to do so yourself! Better to be safe than sorry. Really hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Jessy I LOVE wrapping Christmas presents!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm so bad at taking my own advice lol. 

It seems to have gone for the most part but I'm still getting flare ups at least every half hour. I've taken my IBD just in case meds so I can rule out UC flare ups. If it continues on overnight, I will be calling tommorrow. Baby girl is moving around absolutely fine. 

Sorry for moaning on &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Wills_2

Jessy - mine was emergency last time too, I was gutted as I got to 9cm and they tried to turn DD as she was back to back but suddenly her heart rate dropped and there was a gush of blood (think that's when my uterus tore if I'm honest). I've heard from a few people, my own sister included, that recovery from a 2nd section is easier as you'll remember from last time what you can and cant do...I'll take that lol but hopefully leave the wind pain as that was worse than contractions!! Also as its not an emergency it should be a lot more relaxed...

Sarah - you prob know this but already but apparently if you lay on your left side it stops the acid travelling up that causes heartburn/indigestion and so may ease the pain you're feeling (confession - I had to look up epigastric pain too :haha: ) I didn't know it but my friends sister is a pharmacist and she told me, she also told me not to waste money on heartburn medication and to buy refreshers instead as they are chalky just the same - genius as I love refreshers!!

London - I usually love wrapping too but I'm not so sure with my huge bump! I'll try and remember to take a pic tomorrow so you can see what I mean! DH reckons I'm bigger on this baby now than at term with my DD!


----------



## Soph1986

Aww sarahcake it sounds like you are having a bad time. Hope the pain goes away. 

I had a growth scan today at 36 weeks exactly and he isn&#8217;t about 5 pounds 3 ounces! I expected bigger but I must not make big babies lol.

Another&#8217;s one who is falling apart here. Cannot wait for SPD to be gone!! Everything is so painful. This time in 4 weeks I won&#8217;t be pregnant an anymore :) . Still seems like ages away right enough.


----------



## London Kiwi

Wow Soph, teeny tiny!
God I think I'm brewing a monster then!! They estimated 6 pound 4 at 32 weeks but on my chart that was measuring as normal.
I think I'm destined for a 9+ pounder!! :haha:


----------



## Marriedlaydee

JessyG said:


> Can you move your leave forward married. My leave starts 3rd Jan and i took my remaining 3 weeks holiday so i could finish on friday just passed
> 
> I think the struggle and pain of the last few weeks can hit you out of nowhere. I was ok 3 weeks ago but there is no way i could force myself into work this week.
> 
> Oh and i want to punch people when they say, it'll go soo quickly. Nope no it doesnt not when every hour of every day if filled with aches and pains! It will be soo worth it. Just gotta power on through!

It's too late to bring it forward and I'm still mad at them for not getting anything back in writing to me to say my maternity leave has been processed and granted. I'll be going in there all guns blazing Friday as they keep fobbing me off saying to not worry. I can just see myself not getting paid at this rate.

I'm gonna suffer the next two weeks! I can bring leave forward by two days or maybe three..I believe that's how many days holiday I still have to take so i may beg them to let me take it and hopefully leave on the Thursday not the Sunday. Fingers crossed! I was saving it for if I go past my due date for them to add it on then.

This evening has brought acid reflux. Yay!


----------



## Jcliff

My carpel tunnel is the worst part right now. I'm in so much pain at night I barely sleep. I also feel so bad I can't do my daughters hair in the am because my fingers won't bend. I wear wrist bands at night but still so painful. I've been working from home more but i won't start my maternity until due date! Need to save up the time!


----------



## JessyG

Oh man did i feel sick as a dog last night. I wasnt actually sick but i felt ill pretty much all night so have hardly slept and for half the night had to sleep sitting up cause lying down just made me feel worse.

Fell asleep at around midnight and woke at 5 when my OH got up to leave this morning plus up twice to pee so not my greatest sleep. 

Thats my OH away until tomorrow night. DD should be in nursery this morning and i may come home and have a nap. 

Oh jcliff, i had CT with my DD. Thankfully it only lasted a week or so but my god it was horrible. I had to make myself slings for my arms so they werent hanging by my side. I feel for you ans hope it eases off soon.


----------



## Sarahcake

I think the problem I'm having is that in having an Ulcerative Colitis flare up, as well as baby girl moving into a wierd position which is making everything hurt. She feels massive in there right now, her movements are causing me pain and making me feel sick. So I think the pain I'm feeling is a combination of a few things. Home today, brother is doing the school run this afternoon for me so I plan on doing not a lot and seeing if I can shift this pain a bit. Thanks for all your suggestions and well wishes <3 just feeling a touch sorry for myself today really! 

Aww Soph :) sounds dinky. But as long as all is ok, that's all that matters. Remember the growth scans arnt massively accurate, I had one the week before I had Logan "oh, he's not going to be any bigger than 8lb at full term"... 9lb 7oz the following week lol. Their fun to follow but after my experience last time, I don't put much faith in them lol 

I'm so sorry to hear that your all having a bit of a rough time with things are we progress :( it's not a fun time, London, im so pleased that your still plodding along nicely :)


----------



## Soph1986

Carpal tunnel sound so horrible!! 

I&#8217;ve also been sick or feeling sick at night JessyG. Think everything&#8217;s is just so squashed in there.

One of my best friends has just had bad news at 12 week scan and pregnancy wont continue. She&#8217;s not said anymore and doesn&#8217;t want to talk about it. I feel terrible now for moaning about being pregnant


----------



## JessyG

Its really tricky isnt it Soph i feel so bad for your friend that is awful news to hear. I hate moaning about pregnancy cause its such a blessing but its also very tiring that i think its only normal to have the odd moan especially at the end when you are exhausted and in pain and just want time to hurry up so you can hold that precious baby in your arms!


----------



## Soph1986

I know its hard because it&#8217;s understandable to moan when you are so tired snd fed up. However I&#8217;m now horrified remembering all my past moans which must seem so petty to her right bow.

Is anyone else with SPD finding sneezing or coughing so so painful? I get scared when I feel one coming because I know how sore it&#8217;ll be.


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm sure she wouldn't want you to feel bad. Pregnancy is an amazing thing, truly is a miracle and it's something we all appreciate... But the fact of the matter is, past a certain point, it's not fun. It hurts, it's anxiety inducing and can be downright debilitating. Everybody has their struggles, but that doesn't cheapen your own. You have a right to a moan, we all do. 

I'm so sorry to hear that your friend is going through this though. Poor thing :(


----------



## Soph1986

Lovely way to explain it sarahcake xx 


I hate to say it (incase I jinx it) but I&#8217;ve felt slightly more hunan today then I have for a while. Apart from sore hips today&#8217;s not been too bad.


----------



## Wills_2

Sorry to hear about your friend Soph it must be awful for her but on the other side I'm sure whilst she's sad she is also happy for you as her friend... As horrible as it is I truly believe everything happens for a reason xx

As for SPD I can sympathise with the pain! For me some days have been worse than others but think that also has to do with LO's position. I just keep thinking about when he's out that the pain and discomfort should hopefully go rather quick.


----------



## Wills_2

wow ladies, look at this comparison!! Its my scan pic from my 4d
scan the other day and I found a pic of my DD when she was a few hours old...they look like they will be the double of each other...what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







brother and sister!.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## London Kiwi

No mistaking it Wills.... They are def siblings! Adorable!


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh yes, no denying at all that their siblings! They are going to look a lot like each other I think! I can't wait to see them all now, I'm so excited to see everyone's babys!


----------



## Sarahcake

I just took another look at my girls scna pic and an early picture of Logan (in as similar a position as o could get him &#128514;) I think they are going to look similar too. Must have strong genes on my side as Logan looks the absolute double of me when I was little too.
 



Attached Files:







20171105_194646-COLLAGE.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## London Kiwi

Striking similarities!

I have really strong genes in my family but so does my husband so not sure who our baby girl will take after.... I think maybe me as the female genes on my side are strong. Who knows! Not long till we find out :)

Cant believe I finish work tomorrow... I am so busy this week could do with another couple of days to finish bits off.. but on the other hand it will be nice to close my laptop tomorrow knowing they are no longer my issues!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh tommorrow! Yay! Time to relax then :) that's nearly all of us now then! This weekend is hospital bag packing time for me. Early I know, but better to be prepared I think! 

It's so interesting to me how babies genes work, who they get what physical traits from etc. 

My whole family are piercing blue eyes, except for me who has green. My son's father is the only one in his family with brown eyes, my son has the same brown eyes. Everyone is blonde on my side, everyone is dark on his dad's side, Logan is blonde like I was. I just find it all fascinating! I can't wait to see what this little girl comes out like. We've been told she has lots of hair already, hoping for her sake it's not my curly mess she's inherited &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Soph1986

Wow the scan pictures are so clear! Definitely a sibling resemblance. DS1 has my eyes (hazel) as all husband&#8217;s family are blue eyed. His changed from blue to hazel about 8 weeks so will be interesting to see what happens with this one.

Hope you have a good last day Londonkiwi! 

I&#8217;m back to being grumpy and struggling today. Really wish DS would nap and I could get 5 minutes peace. Still another 3 weeks until my husband is back!


----------



## Daisies11

Have a good last day London! Cant wait for it to be my last day next Wednesday! I wish Id finished yesterday, but all just fell nicely with Holidays to make my last day next week, although Ill be 37 + 3 then and Im already feeling it!

Totally sympathise with the spd pain - its awful. And baby has now dropped mega low for me which is making everything even more uncomfortable. Ive been totally convinced up until recently that this baby will be a little late as my son was 4 days late, but Im really starting to hope for it to be a little earlier as I dont want to feel like this for much longer!

And those pics are crazily clear! Always amazes me how much similarity you can see between some siblings!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So I had growth scan this morning and left feeling rather deflated.

Didn't see any of the baby really, would have been nice to have spent half a minute at the end showing us something not just top of the head and abdomen.

So she kept going on about whether I have GD because the baby is measuring big. Baby was 3lb 9oz at 30+2 

Now at 34+2 baby is 5lb 14oz

I just left feeling like I was told my baby is big and I'd need further checking. She mentioned something about going to clinic...whatever that bloody means! She just showed me the chart and said 'but anyway the midwife will look at this in two weeks and we will see what she says.

Seriously what the hell.

So now I have a massive baby. Great. That I bet they'll now say they'll want to induce.

I didn't like this tech at all like I said....She just didn't show us anything and kept asking me loads of questions she should know already. I'm hoping because also my husband said she seemed a little incompetent that she's got it wrong. 

Blah.


----------



## Wills_2

ah Sarah you can definitely see a resemblance, especially the lips!! DD follows her dad but with my personality so my little dude is prob gonna follow suit too! Will be interesting if he has dark hair like me or fair like hubby..few weeks and I'll know I suppose!

London - bring on tomorrow...maternity leave is great. I've got all my wrapping done and everything! Its normally last minute late at night lol as for needing a few more days I felt like that but then I literally just wrote a list of anything outstanding and gave it to my boss :haha:

Married - don't read too much into what the tech is saying. On my DD I had regular growth scans and was told she'd weigh 9-10lb...she was born 3 days early weighing a whopping......7lb 8oz!!!!! Whilst everything measured big they hadn't allowed for the amount of fluid she was in. I've also been told this baby is big and at my last scan he was on the 97th centile! He was estimated at 6lb 5oz at my 4d scan which was at 34 weeks and that lady predicted a 9lb plus baby. The difference I've noticed this time is how little fluid is showing between baby and the top of my uterus so its like he's literally filling all the space I have I've got my final growth scan on Tuesday so am interested in what they believe he weighs and will weigh at birth, will let you know x


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I saw her measure the fluid aswell...very little communication from her she seemed to like the excuse of my midwife being able to explain it all to me...lol. I think you're right it'll be interesting to see at the next growth scan so I hope yours goes well! I did wonder if it's common to get their guessed weight wrong. I'm not overly big when you look at me either so I was so surprised when she said the baby was over average and that they'll assess it at the next scan in four weeks.

No one wants to hear that their baby is big and it be implied it's abnormal!


----------



## Daisies11

I can totally understand your frustration with the scan married. And I dont really get the process - you were scanned yesterday but the midwife will review in 2 week? When its 2 weeks out of date and not an accurate representation of whats going on with baby then? Or am I missing something?

The NHS and medical staff can be amazing, but sometimes Im baffled as to the processes.

Id also say dont take too much from it at this stage. Growth scans are notorious for predicting huge babies and then them being totally average weight. If any major flags had come up yesterday Im sure theyd have had someone review with you there & then.


----------



## JessyG

Agree with Daisies, surely a review in 2 weeks would imply they arent too concerned.

Are growth scans a normal part of your antenatal care. I see loads of people have them but its never been mentioned to me. Last scan i had was 20 weeks is that odd? 

It snowed really heavily yesterday but today it is just cold and icy. Going to stay in as i have a fear of falling on the ice. To be honest id like to bash on with some more wrapping but i have DD here so no can do unfortunately!

Anyone got exciting plans for the weekend. My Oh came back from london last night and he is not doing overtime this weekend which is awesome as he can take DD out somewhere and let me nap hahah


----------



## Soph1986

Marriedlaydee that sounds like they unnecessarily stressed you out. Definitely doesn&#8217;t sound like baby is huge!! Hopefully they&#8217;ll clear everything up at next appointment. 

JessyG I only got two growth scans because DS1 was 10th percentile and I had preeclampsia. Last time I didn&#8217;t get anything after 20 week until I was in hospital and that was just to see how big he was before delivering early. 

2 hours of my 5 hour ferry journey over!! Only a 2 hour drive after we get off boat. Thank god for iPads!!!! The worst of the motion seems to be over.


----------



## Wills_2

Married - I would definitely try not to worry as like we've said scans can be very wrong! That said, some people do just have big babies and it doesn't mean there's anything wrong with that either. The average weight of my sisters babies (10 between 3 of them!!) is 9lb so I was lucky with 7lb 8 last time! Also big or small its your baby and you'll love it anyway so please don't worry xx

Jessy - I don't think growth scans are the norm it all depends on the circumstances. I only had them on my DD as she was measuring big from the off which turned out to be so far wrong its unreal. This time I think I'm having them as the baby is measuring big again but I also had a tear to my uterus on DD and they had to monitor this baby to make sure that we are both OK and also to see if there was an option of VBAC which judging by everything I don't think that's gonna be an option...

Soph - I don't envy your trip but 2 hours in is def something to celebrate. Hope the rest of the trip passes quickly without issue xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh married, I can see why you feel frustrated. I don't go into the growth scans expecting much to be honest. It seems to be a very quick measure and out. I've been lucky this time that the sonographers that have done mine have been lovely, but I had some awful ones last time who treated me very much the way you describe and it's not nice is it.

If they had concerns, they would have fit you in to clinic either that day, or the next day. Not wait for 2 weeks to have a midwife report. I would be inclined to call your midwife and say that you've been left feeling quite panicky by the whole experience and ask if they can see you earlier than in 2 weeks, even if it's just to take a look at the scan report. 

I have my last growth scan next week but I don't see the consultant until a week after. That's not normal however, my consultant is on holiday and can't see me until the following week but I've been told that if the scan is concerning, they will get me a consultant to talk it over with me that day. 

It's not the norm to have so many scans no, I did last time as my illnesses can affect growth and I have this time because of the illnesses and a large baby last time. For most people, a scan at 20 weeks is the last NHS scan you get and the midwife keeps track of sizing with fundal height :)


----------



## JessyG

Thank you girls. Was starting to feel like nhs scotland were pretty poor in their antenatal care (i have assumed here that you are all in england?)

My last fundal height was done at 28 weeks and i measured 29 so within normal range. They didnt find protein in my urine as far as i am aware either and my blood pressure etc were fine. Next midwife app is monday and i want to mention that every evening i have around 2 hours of pretty intense braxton hicks. They are frequent but only occur at night once i am sitting down to relax? Anyone else getting them more and more often?


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I think that assumption is correct :) I'm in SW England and so far, treatment wise I have had no different to when I was in Sunderland with Logan. Just the quality has been far superior this time. 

As all your obs are looking good, they will just be keeping an eye every few weeks I should imagine unless you come to them with an issue. I have my scan next wed, midwife appointment next Friday and consultant the following Wednesday. The last appointment shouldn't be there but as she's on holiday I have to wait a week. That would usually be my lot until delivery now - especially as a second time mum, but I have weekly BP checks now as it was so high the other day. 

It could be your body telling yourself to slow down a bit? I know that's next to impossible when there are other children at home but maybe your overdoing it and when you come to relax in the evening, the BH come out. Another possibility is are you drinking enough? If your body is dehydrated BH can get quite intense? Defo worth mentioning it though. I mentioned it to my MW last time and she wrote in my notes that I was feeling BHs.


----------



## Soph1986

JessyG I am also Scotland! Western isles but will deliver in Glasgow.

My Braxton Hicks are worst when im driving for some reason. It feels like top
Of bump is in a vice sometimes.


----------



## JessyG

Sometimes i thought maybe it was just baby pushing out but its pretty tight all over. 

My mum popped over today which is always nice as she plays with DD for ages so i gotvto totally chill on the couch for a while. We then made cupcakes and then i made tea so was on my feet for a while and now i feel like an 80 year old woman. 

Funny my consultant booked me in for a sweep at 39 weeks which back in July seemed lime forever away but not its only just over 4 weeks away! I hate wishing the time away especially around xmas but being so uncomfy doing anything other than sitting on the couch i sort of want January here already!


----------



## Daisies11

Jessy - Ive only had the 2 scans as well, Im quite glad though, saves me having the stress and worry that I always get prior to a scan!

Me & hubs were supposed to be out tonight for a nice meal and more than likely our last evening out before baby arrives. But then my nan hasnt been well today and my mum (who was having ds to stay tonight) was at a&e with her for most of the day today so couldnt then expect her to have ds as she was shattered.

So grateful that my nan seems to be ok and is back home, but gutted to be missing our last nice night out. I feel like thats a bit selfish of me though!

Hope you completed the journey ok Soph, at least that bit is done with now.

I was having loads of braxton hicks last week, and the last few days Ive had none. I wonder why theyve stopped? I was expecting them to carry on now, I never had any with ds.


----------



## Soph1986

Aw daisies11 that&#8217;s rubbish, completely understandable you&#8217;d be be disappointed. Hope your nan is ok. 
Journey is over and I&#8217;m so proud I managed alone!! I&#8217;m now near a hospital so feeling much less worried about anything happening. Love where I live but there&#8217;s no hospital so not ideal in an emergency.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ive had extra growth scans, so had the 20 week then one at 30, 34 and now 38. All because my BMI is above 30. It was 33 when I first saw them and they referred me for growth scans. I find it all a bit unnecessary but if they wanna check then go ahead I guess! 

I think I just feel a bit like why have the scan if they find they think the baby is bigger than expected then make me wait two weeks to see a midwife when baby will be completely different in size. I do remember her asking if I have another scan and I said yes in 4 weeks at 38 weeks along and she said let's leave it until then and if baby is showing bigger then someone will take it from here/clinic (What is clinic?!!) Tbh head was fine it was abdomen measuring big so as long as that head don't get big then my lady parts feel okay about this :haha:

Question for you all...have you bought or ever used a 'spritz for bitz'??? So expensive...did anyone bother or just use cold compresses/warm water??? Really curious to know! It's my last anxiety in relation to what's not in my bag


----------



## London Kiwi

Married I have a growth scan on Weds (37 +2) and then don't see the midwife until a week later. However I think this might be due to Christmas... not sure.

This article might make you feel better... https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...ng-size/ar-BBGNX64?li=AAmiR2Z&ocid=spartanntp

I actually never heard of Spritz for bits but googled it and looks like it could be worth the money judging on the product reviews.

Had a very busy day at work yesterday but I'm now finished! well I say finished... but I have a few handover bits to do and email in. Feels so weird to know I wont be going to work on Monday!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

:haha: kiwi that just made me cringe!!! :haha: at least it was c section and she didn't have to try push him out wowies!

Enjoy your new found freedom...until baby arrives! Not long for you at all now!!


----------



## Soph1986

Hooray for being finished work Londonkiwi!!! 

I did some nice Christmassy things with DS1 today. He&#8217;s such perfect age for it all this year. 

Ordered my clothes for hospital bag last night so should get it packed by Tue next week. 37 weeks by then so still done in plenty of time. Just need to order car seat and that&#8217;s us ready!!


----------



## London Kiwi

It is a nice feeling to know I'm now finished.
Have a couple of bits left to do and email in but shall do them at my own pace this week.

I wasn't sure what I would do with all my time but I've got something on each day this week then it's Christmas so I don't think I'll be bored as I suspected.

My husband put the car seat in the car this weekend so can tick that off my to do list.

I think next up with will be to pack my hospital bag and try organise the nursery a bit more, it's kinda like organised chaos in there at the moment!!


----------



## impatient1

Off work now and on vacation for 3 weeks before starting mat leave. I miss my staff already but am excited to be able to relax and get ready as well as spend some time with the girls before ds arives.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahh all you ladies on leave it's so exciting to see who has their bubs first!!!

My annual leave starts soon too, I knew I had a few days to use so checked yesterday....turns out I have a week left:haha: so no one is very impressed right now as it's like this baby is due at a really awkward time in the financial year because I have 6 weeks holiday to use and there's only 15 weeks from the start of the financial year to my due date. So I guess it was always going to be hard to use it before the end of the year too!

Was told to go think about finishing on boxing day...well that's depressing!! So going to opt for my last day being the 30th December and leave myself 4 days leave to apply if I go overdue. It's all rather silly that they won't let me use it in the new financial year really! 

So yay...happy to have new years eve off I think and make that the start of my three weeks leave before maternity starts. It's all so close and scary now!

Baby is also getting much bigger as last night was some very big movements requiring me to gently rub some sticky out body parts back in to place :haha:


----------



## Soph1986

I can&#8217;t believe the difference in bump size between 35 and 37 weeks. I obviously didn&#8217;t get this far with DS1 so it&#8217;s so strange seeing nysekf this size. I can&#8217;t imsgine how big I will be by 40 weeks!!!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Let's see some pics soph !


----------



## Soph1986

37 weeks tomorrow :blush:
 



Attached Files:







16F09954-AAAD-4E59-A7C9-FCC82CF683DC.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JessyG

I just had my mw appointment this afternoon. Bp and urine were fine. Heartrate was good etc but my bump was measuring 38 at not quite 35 weeks. She then measured it again and said oh maybe more like 36. But i was utterly fobbed off when pregnant with my DD so they referred me to the consultant for an app next week as it may be a c section after all. I dont like them just brushing it off and saying 'oh maybe only 36 and thats fine' eh. All the midwives i have seen up to now have not made me feel at all cared for and protected. Because i know i have so little threshold for a natural birth ie everything has to run smoothly i am tempted to insist on a c section and having thought about it for a couple of weeks i am actually ok with that decision.


----------



## Soph1986

I think if you feel most comfortable opting for elcs that&#8217;s the way to go. Hopefully consultant will be able to give you more clarification about size. It&#8217;s such a hard decision to make and I&#8217;ve gone back and forth so many times myself.


----------



## JessyG

Another thing the midwife did was ask me if his hb was ok. She looked at me and said is this about right......eh well last time i heart it was 6 weeks ago and you are the professional. I dont think my consultant will want me to have a c section but pretty sure i do now. I dont feel at all comforted by my midwife team


----------



## London Kiwi

Thats one gorgeous bump you have Soph!! 

Jessy sounds like you're being buggered around a fair bit... that must be incredibly frustrating for you :( 

Our baby girl is having a party in there tonight. She is so active it hurts a little. Calm down baby!


----------



## London Kiwi

I'm 37 weeks today... took this pic on Sat so I was 36 + 5


----------



## London Kiwi

Attached this time!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0329.jpg
File size: 70.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Soph1986

Aww you look lovely Londonkiwi!! Impressed you stiii have the energy to dress up! 

Jessy that&#8217;s so ridiculous they asked about hb. I wouldn&#8217;t have a clue what is normal. 

I have first hospital appointment here on Wednesday. Does any know if we have one at 38 or is next one 39?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Soph great photo! And Kiwi!

Jessy how frustrating I feel you though, my midwife doesn't inform me of very much at all I better go armed with questions at my next appt because if at 36 weeks there's no discussion about my birth plan I'll go mad. Not that I have one but she could at least ask me and take an interest. Found all her appts an utter waste of time. 

I don't have hospital appts?? Just midwife ones. Had one at 34 and then every two weeks until 40 when an induction date will be set.

By the way....do I have to go along with an induction?? I'm all for baby's safety but it surprised me as I'm dead against induction before 42 weeks....I just was surprised by the assumption rather than a conversation.

Feels very much like a well oiled machine. One pregnant lady out, another in. Ergh.


----------



## JessyG

Here my next app is 37 weeks then 39 i believe but if i am having a section 37 weeks may be my last.


----------



## Soph1986

Sorry I mean midwife it&#8217;s just my apoibtmebts before were in my GP practice and from now on will be at the hospital which I&#8217;ll have baby in. Ah ok then maybe I won&#8217;t have a 38 week one. That would make life easier because it falls the Christmas week which will be manic anyway.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh yes Soph....mine is Thursday Xmas week...I said can it not wait until the week after and she said 'why you going on holiday?' :haha: she seemed quite unkeen to defer until 37 weeks which is silly!


----------



## Soph1986

Lol! 

I feel slightly neglected and thank god I haven&#8217;t ended up with preeclampsia again. I last saw a midwife at 32 weeks and I&#8217;ll next see one onWed at 37. I must just have 39 one after that where she will do sweep and then it&#8217;s c section at 40!


----------



## Wills_2

I think how often you ar seen depends on whether you are midwife or consultant led...I've been consultant led on both of my pregnancies so cant really comment if you are midwife led

I've got my 36 week review with the consultant today and I believe my last growth scan so I should hopefully know what's happening. I'm hoping they've found my notes from my last EMCS so I can make a more informed decision about my birth plan, if they haven't found them it'll definitely be a section whether its what I want or not.

I've also got DD home from school today as she's really not well...collected her from after school club yesterday and she came home and went to bed which was roughly 5:30 and she's still in bed now :-( she's got a bit of a temp and is coughing and sneezing but I'm keeping a close eye as there's been a few confirmed cases of chicken pox and scarlet fever in her school this last week or 2...really not what we need right now. I'm also gutted as its her Xmas play today and she's missing it - it would have been the 1st one I've seen as I couldn't get the morning off from work last year :-( never mind, there's always next year!


----------



## Soph1986

Thought sickness had gone but nope it&#8217;s back today.


----------



## Soph1986

Oh no wills that&#8217;s such a shame! I hope she is better soon. Rubbish time of year to be ill. 

I am consultant led.


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww bless her Wills, hope she makes a speedy recovery.
I am also not well today... have an awful cold / flu. Woke in the night freezing then sweating then freezin. Have a terrible cough and I've been sick a couple of times during a coughing fit.. feeling sorry for myself over here!!

I have my 36 week growth scan tomorrow then consultant appointment on Thurs (I'm shared midwife/consultant led according to my notes) I'm over 37 weeks now but opted for this week as I'm not working. I then have the midwife on 27th Dec.

Soph, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Wills_2

hey ladies, 

Poor DD has been so ill today bless her, really high temp, coughing sneezing etc managed to get a quarter tin of soup into her and some fluids so am hoping she has a good night and is feeling better by tomorrow as I hate it when shes poorly :-(

AFM - had my last growth scan and baby is still measuring ahead and is estimated to be around 7lb as of today! Went in and saw the consultant and they basically still cannot find any notes relating to my previous EMCS and said its a joint decision on how to proceed. We chatted about what I believed to have gone wrong last time and also what my concerns were and this resulted in a mutual agreement of an elective section which has been booked in for 11th January when I will be 39+3. I have said if I go naturally before this then I want to try a natural birth but have the consultants word that if its not progressed as expected by 4 hours that I will proceed with a section. Now that I've got a plan I feel so much better but knowing my luck my waters will go the night before the elective section!!!

Has anyone else got a section date scheduled yet?

London - sorry to read you are poorly...typical that its as soon as you are off work! Hope you're feeling better soon though xx

Soph - hope you feel better soon too x


----------



## Daisies11

Im midwife led, next app at 38 weeks, then 40 & 41 (lets hope that one isnt needed!)

Sorry to hear some of you ladies and your kiddos arent well, its a rubbish time of year to be poorly, and even worse when youre pregnant!

37 + 3 today and my last day at work! Wahoo! My team gave me some lovely gifts yesterday as it was the last day we were all in together. Cant wait for 4.30pm when I will be out of the building until Jan 19!

Am I the last one to start mat leave?


----------



## JessyG

Oh wow well done you for going for so long Daisies! 

Thats lovely they gave you a nice leaving gift.

I said the same when i left see you all in January 2019! Chances are i will need to return before then but sort of hoping i will find a different more suitable job and not need to go back at all. 

Sorry your daughter isnt well Wills. Mine finished nursery last thurs and i must admit, she is driving me slowly insane. I just want to sleep and rest and eat and she is 4 and wants to play and play and play! Thankfully only this week is a full week then my OH will be off 2 days next week and 2 the week after before she then starts her new nursery on 8th January.


----------



## Sarahcake

Sorry to hear that your daughter isn't well, Wills :( always a crap time of year for the little ones to end up poorly. We've had a sickness and diarrhoea bug here too but luckily it seems to have been a 48hr thing and has passed through us all now. 

Sorry to hear that your also feeling a bit neglected Jessy :( I would absolutely question them next time you see them, for them to be so blasé about a difference of 2 weeks in measurements is shocking really. They need to be more on top of things than they are. Don't ever be scared to tell them that either, coming from a healthcare worker, it's so easy to fall into a rut of see one person, move on to the next, see them, on to the next and become very automated with people but you don't deserve that and sometimes they need telling, I would expect to be if I were treating you in that manner. 

I've got my final (that I know of anyway) growth scan this afternoon and then an appointment to see my consultant next week, probably because of Christmas. Little lady is 'supposed' - and I use that term lightly, to be around 4lb 7oz now, but as she was around 3lb 7oz 4 weeks ago... I severely doubt that she is following the average this time which means I'll be booked in for a secondary GTT test, which will come back negative, like last time and like the last 2 I had with Logan. Waste of time, I just have bigger babies. 

Wills I can't believe you have your date!! How excited must you be right now!! I won't get mine until I'm 38 weeks :O


----------



## Soph1986

Happy last day at work daisies! Hope it&#8217;s a good day. 

Well that&#8217;s my section booked for 9th Jan when I&#8217;ll be 40 weeks exactly. Obviously I hope to go into labour before and will have sweep at 39 weeks but at least I know the definite end point. I do have another appointment next week at 38 weeks and then 39.


----------



## London Kiwi

Yay for your last day at work Daisies!

Ohh Soph exciting that you have a date, baby will be here regardless in 3 weeks :)

I had my last growth scan today (37+2) she's estimated 6lbs 9ozs 

Consultant appointment tomorrow.

Got quite a close up of her face today.


----------



## London Kiwi

Pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0403.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Well done daisies for staying so long! I'll be leaving next Friday at 36+3. Decided I can't hack it until +5 this week is proving tough!

Oh I'm so jealous of everyone not going back until 2019 :( I go back September 2018 boooo


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww look at that Squidge in that picture &#128525; too cute! 

Has my last growth scan today, little miss is dinky in comparison to Logan! She's measuring 4lb 9oz at 34 weeks with a projected weight of 6lb 6oz at 39 weeks. All is ok with her, I however have borderline too much fluid so will have to see what the consultant makes of that next week. Besides that, all good :D


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah that is very dinky!! Cutie :) 

Married, I'm going back to work in summer so earlier than everyone which sucks but I don't have a lot of choice not being paid any maternity leave, having moved houses last year our bills are much higher etc. But I work a lot from home so hoping to be able to do the odd day with baby here. Work are very flexible in that they don't mind when the work is done, as long as its done! But we shall see... I might win the Euromillions between now and then! :haha:


----------



## Soph1986

I&#8217;ll also be going back 2018!! Will aim for November but might be sooner depending on money. I actually went back early last time because I got fed up. Definitely could not be a sahm!! I have so much respect for anyone who can stay home but I just can&#8217;t do it.


----------



## JessyG

If i have to go back to my current job i am gonna take the full year even though the last 3 months are unpaid. Mostly cause i dont want to go back. But ill be job hunting from August/September 2018 in the hope i find something more suitable. My ideal would be to find a job starting November 2018 but one which will require much less paid childcare as it is crippling. 

My steriliser and bottles arrived today as did the back seat car mirror. The play mat arrived the other day. We still need to stock up on some nappies and hospital bag stuff but mostly done now. Only big ish thing to get is a baby monitor!

My mum has been storing alot of our stuff at her house and she is gonna start gradually bringing it over to us. Around xmas so the house is going to be absolutely bursting at the seams. The xmas tree will definitely be coming down boxing day!


----------



## Daisies11

Thanks Ladies! It was a good day, surprisingly busy but that made it go quickly and lots of people called into my office to say bye which was lovely. So so tired now though and glad to be done!

London, I keep saying the same about maybe winning the lottery and not needing to return, that would be nice!

Soph I do agree though about not wanting to be a sahm. I feel like I have a nice balance working 3 days a week, I get to go and do my thing and be respected as me, not just someones Mum and that in turn makes me really value my mummy days and appreciate being with him.


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm exactly the same. I'm off until SEP 18 but weather I take it or not is an entirely different matter. I love my son more than anything in the world, but I don't have the patience to be a a full time stay at home mum. Working 3 days a week, as you do Daisies, I have time to be me in my own professional right and I need that. I've got friends that have got 4 kids that have never worked and are at home with them full time and I just think how does your sanity cope? Like I say, I love Logan to the end of the earth but there's only so much I can do children's entertainment before it drives me insane &#128514; I must sound so mean! Working what I do however, means I value my time with him so much more when I do see him. 

Payday today so going to order the last bits for my hospital bag I think, need a few more nighties and big pants &#128514; sexy stuff!


----------



## JessyG

I could probably do it once they are in school :rofl: and you have a 6 hour break each day!

I have had DD home all week and its been tough going just to entertain her especially with no energy to do anything.


----------



## Daisies11

I did some big pants shopping the other day. Theyre not particularly attractive but they are comfy.

Woke up this morning and discovered some stretch marks. I never found any with ds until after delivery and they were really low down around my knicker line. These are much more central on my tummy and Im not liking it at all. Its not like Ill be ashamed of them or anything - Im a bikini girl and will still wear one, but these last couple of weeks are a killer. Between nausea which has reappeared, heartburn, pelvic girdle pain, broken sleep, exhaustion and now stretch marks I am well and truly pissed off with it all this morning.

Pregnancy is a miracle and a blessing, but it really takes its toll. Why do men get such an easy life?


----------



## Soph1986

Horrendous sickness and diarrhoea all morning. I suppose I should be grateful after 9 months of constipation. Feeling miserable


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I'm so glad we are all winging together! :haha: I'm having a terrible day of it! Just as I got over my cold and feeling awful, husband brings home a dry cough and didn't stop all night! Spent all day feeling quite foggy and out of it along with inheriting this new enhanced cough which made me hurl...nausea all day too! So I totally agree...pregnancy is amazing but these last three weeks have been what feels like a make up for 32 weeks of feeling perfectly fine! :haha:

I nearly had a breakdown last night when my big food shop finally came at 9pm but all the fridge and meat as left on the van and didn't come back! So I was on the phone for 20 minutes getting a refund and having a winge about being pregnant and not wanting to visit their shop this week of all weeks :haha: oh it's just been a very poopy week!

Ahh so interesting to hear all your opinions on going back to work and when you are going back. I've been battling with the expectations and im finding it hard not knowing how I will feel! I go back September but only on half my contract for 3 months...so I'll be 3 days a week working 19 hours and still gett paid my full salary. So amazing as it is to have that benefit I'm worried it'll be a taste of a routine I'll love but can't afford! 

Looking forward to next year if any of you ladies stick around being able to All talk about returning to work as the support will be invaluable!


----------



## Sarahcake

It really is difficult at times isn't it. 2nd Tri is by far the best as it's when your not quite at that uncomfortable stage. 

Compared to last time, I am significantly better off than I was back then, but I'm now really beyond the point of enjoying pregnancy. Every time I move in bed I'm grunting like a walrus on heat - my pelvis is now hurting quite badly and my breathing still is akin to an asthmatic mouse. So I really so sympathise with you ladies that are a few weeks on from me as I know the discomfort just increases :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Right since we are all moaning.... heres my moan for today haha

I went to the consultant today as a follow up from my growth scan yesterday. The growth scan where I was told she was around 6 pound 9 ounces and measuring a good normal size mind you....

They measured my fundal height today and same with the last time they did that, I'm measuring a few weeks behind. Yes I have a small bump, a lot of people have told me that - and from what I've read the bump size has very little correlation with baby size, esp if its your first (as your body doesn't know how to stretch as easy with baby 2, 3 and so on).

So shes 'concerned' and wanted me to have an urgent growth scan to check the measurements. But at my hospital they wont do scans any closer than 2 weeks apart and as I had it yesterday and some days the scanning dept is closed Christmas, the soonest I can get one is 5th Jan. So not so urgent after all??

I'm just confused!! surely there is nothing to worry about? I have friends that have been the size of a house then have 6 pound babies but they didn't have any extra growth scans so why if the other way around?
God knowing my luck i'll still push out a 9+ pounder!!

Married - VERY frustrating about your groceries!


----------



## Sarahcake

So they want you to have an 'urgent' scan... Which is having to be done at a not so urgent pace. Oooook then. 

Bump size and baby size are honestly two different things. I don't know why they even bother to be honest with bump size half the time. I'm measuring massively ahead, I have midwife this morning who is going to send me for another GTT because of it. Although I had a growth scan two days ago which told me baby is on the small end of the spectrum... So it's going to be a wasted trip to hospital as they already know that I don't have a massive diabetic baby in there. 

My only guess is they want to see if you have enough fluid in there? Which is something they should have checked anyway when you had the scan the other day. Seems like a massive waste of time to be honest.


----------



## Wills_2

ah ladies I'm so glad I'm part of this thread...its funny how alike we all are! I gave up my job when I had Ava but after 12 months I was climbing the walls. Don't get me wrong I love her to bits but I just felt like I lost myself and so found a job and initially went back part time and then eventually full time. I was lucky though as my mum had her 3 days a week so only paid childcare for 2...not sure what's gonna happen this time yet but I am 100% going back to work in 2019!

London - I'd try not to pay too much attention to their concerns -both growth scans and bump measuring were way out on Ava for me and I'm expecting them to be the same this time if I'm honest. They predicted her as 10lb and she was born 3 days early weighing 7lb 8oz, turned out I had a lot more fluid than they thought hence the big bump measurements. On Tuesday this baby was approaching 7lb with a predicted birth weigh on my section date of around 9lb...I honestly think he's gonna be about 8lb so will be interesting to see who is right. The main thing to be concerned about is that baby is healthy and growing which she sounds like she is so honestly try not to stress though I do appreciate its frustrating!

Aww Sarah, sounds like you have a wee little miss in there!

Well I feel like I'm being brave today...I've caught Ava's cold and have really swollen glands but I am still braving the masses and going Xmas food shopping, wish me luck :haha:


----------



## Soph1986

Londonkiwi that&#8217;s very good treatment to worry you but leav scan long. I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;ll be absolutely fine and they aren&#8217;t being cautious.

Felt better last night and today the sickness and dodgy tummy are back. THis better stop before Christmas


----------



## JessyG

Bless you Wills. I went to the supermarket yesterday to pick up some hospital bag stuff anf stocking fillers and it was manic.

I had horrible braxton hicks and period type pains last night. I woke at 1 and was soo out of breath. Got a drink and managed to sleep until 7 ish.

No pains or anything today so not sure if its normal part of this late stage or if i over did it. My OH wants me to call the midwife but since i am not having any tightenings or pains this morning is there much point? What do you think.

My DD was breech for months so i never had the pressure of her head moving into position so maybe its just that?


----------



## Sarahcake

Could well be the pressure of moving head down I remember that really hurting with Logan. I've not felt that same pain yet as little lady is still breech lol if you get it again, I would say to call though, even for your partner's piece of mind! If he's anything like mine, he will be pacing the walls worrying that your ok. 

Ahh Soph :( I hope you are feeling better soon, that is not a nice thing to have so soon to Christmas. Take it easy and keep hydrated, that's the key, replace any fluids your loosing. 

Wills, get well soon to you too sweet! Again, colds suck as there's so little we are allowed to take to alleviate them. Hope your shopping goes well! You are being brave! 

Just been for my midwife appointment, was told little miss was head down two days ago, she's now firmly breech again &#128514;. My fundal height has evened out to what it should be for this week. If I hadn't had a scan two days ago, she would have sent me for another. She's leaving it down to my consultant next week to see if there's any more scans she wants me to have. Blood pressure is good, urinalysis is good and heartbeat is perfect so we're all ok this end!


----------



## Wills_2

well I'm back from shopping and luckily still breathing, its been crazy everywhere around here! We ended up popping into our local town centre for some last minute stocking fillers for DD and then hit Tesco around 11:30am to finally emerge around 2pm to head to M&S! Tesco was absolutely nuts and didn't have a single spare trolley! I've never seen anything like it, hubby ended up following a lady back to her car (with her permission :haha: ) just to have her trolley. Then they didn't have everything we wanted so ended up going to M&S for our Turkey and a few other bits where it was busy but much less manic. Hubby also bought me a lovely dressing gown for hospital so cant complain!

I had a quick nap for half hour and now I have to go and collect DD from after school club but that's me done for Xmas. I can finally sit back, relax and wait for this baby 

Ah Jessy that sucks, I had BH a week or 2 ago and didn't realise how much they hurt as I never had them with DD. Hopefully its just baby preparing itself and not a sign of anything else but if there's any doubt I would give the midwife a ring.

Sarah - good to her little miss is doing well but fingers crossed she turns herself around!

Ah Soph, hoping you feel better soon hun x


----------



## Soph1986

JessyG I wouodbt worry too much about that. I&#8217;ve had similar symptoms and BH can make me so breathless. Totally understand worrying though there&#8217;s so many strange aches and pains.


Are you having a c section anyway sarahcake? 

Hospital bag is finally packed!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah I was going to say to Wills just then that it doesn't really matter if she does decide to turn or not really. C section for me regardless this time! 

Glad you managed to get your shopping finished up wills! We still have stocking fillers to get here too. That's tomorrow's job. 

Good work on the hospital bag! Mine is nearly done, just waiting on some nursing nighties to turn up and my lanisoh cream then we're all good!


----------



## Soph1986

I suppose that&#8217;s a relief in a way sarahcake that you were having one anyway. Do you have your date yet? Ohhh I&#8217;m going to order that nipple cream right now I forgot about it. Tempted to buy nipple shields too.

My sickness has been awful this morning and it&#8217;s caused my stomach to be so sore with period cramps. It&#8217;s constant and not in a rythym so confident it&#8217;s not the start of anything. Just annoying.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi Ladies
Not much to report from this end... just wanted to check in and say HI! 
Ticked a few things off my to do list today.
Got out the big suitcases and packed away all my work clothes and summery bits that won't get a look in until atleast May next year.
Got some sturdy storage bags and packed away spare duvets and pillows - all now under one of the spare beds.
Feel a bit more organised!
Put a couple of bits to the side so basically everything is ready to go into the hospital bag. On my next burst of energy (prob tomorrow!) I'll get that packed and set aside.
Cleaned the fridge earlier and it's now stocked with so much food for over the next few Christmas days. I feel prepared to chill out and relax now.
Soph hope you feel better soon! 
I hope you all have a lovely Christmas with your families xx


----------



## Jcliff

Happy holidays everyone! I wonder if we'll get any Xmas babies!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So lovely to hear you are all preparing for baby and Christmas in equal measures!

Ugly cheap pants still to buy and something I can nurse in...debated the pyjamas thing a while wondering whether to bother or just wear my old nights top and cover up if I'm self conscious...I really am a private person and don't want these massively changed huge nipples and massive purple stretcjamrks on my stomach hanging out for all to see! :haha: I'm not really laughing it's seriously making me feel pretty low she I think of it so I try not to.

Christmas is sort of all set here. We are at my parents to Xmas dinner, then cheese and crackers at home for the evening and that's it! I dont eat much these days so didnt go mad with the treats this year. Still spent way more than i should have on gifts etc but it's done...and we have three full pay checks from myself to tide us over until the dreaded maternity pay! 

Pelvic pain is still bad here too but in better news....I got over my cough and sinus grossness last Sunday....picked up an even worse cold on Thursday!!! So I'm pretty miserable and disgusting right now :haha: chances are it's not shifting over Christmas now so bring on this baby's birth so I can have some bodily relief in some form lol


----------



## Soph1986

I&#8217;m back with my moaning and unfestive spirit!!!!mhorrendous BH constantly last night and early hours of this morning and back to terrible diarrhoea during the night and this morning. My stomach hates me and I can&#8217;t see Christmas dinner going down well. Was sick all day yesterday so food is not my friend. Not sure if it&#8217;s a bug or my stomach will be like this for the next two weeks until baby comes!!!!!!

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas Eve and are less moany than me lol XX


----------



## JessyG

Oh no poor you married and soph. My gross sinus and blocked nose seems to be here for good. Its been 3 weeks. Other than that just tired and sore. My OH just tells me to stop moaning. Thanks

Pretty much sorted for christmas. Our elf left last night and left DD a nice little box of chocolate coins, new cup for hot chocolate, jammies a story book and a colouring book together with a little poem i wrote last night. She was soo happy when she got up this morning.

3 more presents to wrap tonight and thats it!

Hope everyone is having a relaxing christmas eve!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh ladies sorry to hear your suffering so close to Christmas too :( I really hope you feel better very soon. 

Pretty much done on this end, just wrapping the final bits and doing the last minute card runs to friends and family but we're good besides that. My partner has gone out and bought a few bits for baby girl even though she's going to miss Christmas by like, a month lol I shouldn't complain, it's nice to see daddy excited, didn't have that the first time around. 

I'll say it now just in case I can't get on before tommorrow but I wish you all the most wonderful Christmas. Have a fantastic time with your loved ones and I hope those with kiddies already, they have a magical time xxx


----------



## impatient1

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Soph1986

Merry Christmas everyone!!! Hope you all had a lovely day. 

I&#8217;m so fed up of symptom spotting and have decided baby wiii definitely not come before c section and 40 weeks. Have been obsessing about everything cramp for days. Two weeks today and it&#8217;ll all be over anyway!!!!


----------



## JessyG

Merry Christmas everyone!

We had a lovely day although i was dog tired by the end and been having horrible period pains every morning and night for a week now. 

Have my consultant app at 9am tomorrow morning at which point it will be decided if i am having a c section or not. 

Quite excited for 1st January as then i can say baby should be born this month!!!


----------



## Soph1986

I have an appointment at 9 tomorrow as well JessyG! 

Can&#8217;t stop crying crying today I&#8217;m just so uncomfortable and fed up. It&#8217;s my birthday and I always hate it anyway because its never special as no one wants to do anything. Usually it doesn&#8217;t bother me and I gave up trying to organise anything years ago, but today I&#8217;m feeling sorry for myself lol.


----------



## London Kiwi

Happy Birthday Soph! &#127880;&#127873;

Hope you all had a merry Christmas!
My cousin who was due two days before me had her baby girl yesterday... Christmas baby! Waters broke at 3.15, 45min drive to the hospital and baby was born at 5.20am speedy! No name as yet. Baby girl number 3 and I think they were convinced she would be a boy so a little unprepared in regards to names.

I am also having period type pains in the mornings but thats about it, no other signs. Have the midwife on Thursday morning.


----------



## Wills_2

Merry Christmas ladies and happy birthday Soph!!

Had a lovely day yesterday (except feeling like utter crap) and had some lovely gifts including a really soft fluffy dressing gown to add to my hospital bag and some cute little baby bits and pieces! Today though this flu plus baby is killing me and I'm now down to about 3 hours sleep a night...I so want this baby out soon lol

For those with appointments soon I hope all is well...am sat here wondering which ones of us will have the babies first!! I've not got anything booked until my pre-clerking on 10th Jan ready for my section on 11th (if baby hasn't come out sooner by himself) but I am so counting down the days, I don't mean to moan but everything is such an effort! I'm putting together my moses basket and cot and getting his room sorted tomorrow and will then probably look at assembling my pram....anything to make these days go by quicker!


----------



## Soph1986

Thank you!!

Well it definitely won&#8217;t be me first. I don&#8217;t have so much as a twinge anymore. Even went a long walk today but nope not even a slight cramp. Section on 9th so we are going to be pretty close in dates Wills.


----------



## JessyG

I will likely be last if i dont have a section. If i do have a section it will be around 39 weeks which is around 16th so that'd prob be the eariest for me!

I am dying a slow and painful death today. Sounds weird and i apologise to everyone but my lady bits are feeling sooo tender and sore when i walk. I have no idea if that means anything. I am so out of breath and i have been trying desperately to sort the house out after christmas and find homes for everything/declutter DDs room for toys etc. My whole body is sore and i feel like an whale!

Roll on January and holding this baby in my arms!


----------



## Daisies11

Hope all you ladies had brilliant Christmases. We had a great one, very tiring but loved seeing how magical it was for ds this year.

Jessy thats exciting that youll have definite plans tomorrow - what are you hoping for them to decide on?

Soph, hope your appointment goes well too. Can totally understand you feeling crappy today. My birthday is 12 Jan and I always feel like that is a bit of a pain being kind of close to Christmas, but its nothing compared to yours.

I agree with you all that I am so ready for this baby to be born. My list of ailments is ridiculously long, I just want to be getting back to feeling some kind of normal with a tiny baby in my arms, rather than grunting and moaning every time I have to move!

Ive been having plenty of braxton hicks, now in my back as well as tummy. Id like to think it is signaling the start of something, but I think thats just me hoping!

Midwife for me on Thursday pm. My due date is the 7th, and going to speak to her about going to a drop in clinic on the 9th for a sweep if baby hasnt arrived by then, as my normal day to see her would be the 11th and as my birthday is the day after I dont really want to have a sweep then, hoping for them to have their own special day!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hope everyone has had a great Christmas!

Been at urgent care tonight as Xmas eve I coughed so much I have torn my stomach muscle. Been in agony today rather than it getting better.

So paracetamol taken so far and was told I can take codeine too...Not too convinced I should?? I see my midwife Thursday so will see if pain is still bad by then or if paracetamol is enough. Will get her opinion too. I also got a prescription for antibiotics for the viral chest infection but was also told to try ride it out as avoid taking it if I can. Oh my!

At work tomorrow and Friday...then that's it. So just need to try take it easy but hopefully over the weekend I can start to recover. Everytime i cough or move the muscle hurts to the point of tears so it was pretty bad today! On the plus side I'm 36 weeks now and things will get better eventually :)


----------



## impatient1

Period cramps here as well as Braxton hicks contractions last night. I want to hold out until January but my body is not enjoying life right now. I have an ob appointment at 7:30am tomorrow and I'm currently not getting any sleep so it should be a fun morning.

Happy birthday Soph!


----------



## JessyG

Same here impatient, almost zero sleep. My DD has a horrid cough again and was in bed with me. She literally stopped coughing for maybe one hour in the night so that was the only time i could sleep. My OH is back to work today so no nap either. 

Gotta get my arse in gear for my appointment at 9. 

Is anyone badly affected by the snow or power cuts.


----------



## London Kiwi

The snow was coming down quite thick on the outskirts of London when I drove to the pool for my swim this morning. It's stopped now but Jesus it's cold!! &#10052;&#65039;&#9924;&#65039;

Married I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JessyG

Had my app with the consultant. Discussed everything and decided to book a c section for 18th January if i dont go into labour before hand. I am happy with that. At 36 weeks i am measuring 40 but no growth scan because i elected the section so i guess it doesnt really matter if he is bigger now. Now i am doing my usual and questioning if its the right thing to do. Having a chilled rest of the day. To be honest the next 3 weeks will be pretty chilled if i have anything to do with it!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies, hope we all had a wonderful Christmas and happy birthday to you Soph :D 

Mine was quiet, Logan was sick most of the day so it was a bit of a bizarre one as he took himself back to bed for a few hours bless him. He's ok now though and full of life again. 

Consultant appointment today, he's concerned. My fundal height hasn't shifted in 4 weeks and given as Logan was such a big baby, this one is measuring significantly smaller. Her tummy growth is not on par with with the rest of her either so today was supposed to be my last appointment but he's booked me back in for another scan and clinic appointment for 2 weeks. If her growth hasn't picked up by then, I'll be bought in for an emergency C section that day. I'll be 37 weeks. On the plus side, her movement is great and I have enough fluids and cord is doing well so it's a wait and see what the further scan says.


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies - just came in to check in on everyone and see if anyone's given birth from this thread yet!! It's almost January and time for all of our babies to be born!! <3 

I hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## JessyG

Ended up at maternity assessment as hadnt felt more than a couple of nudges all morning until 2pm. Called and they said to come up. My mum came over and dropped me off and came home with DD. Had to wait and hour then was on the trace for 30 mins and he was very quiet to start. The first 10-15 his heartrate was steady at 140 but no movements then he suddenly went mad and had lots of movement for about 10 mins and his heartrate jumped up as high as 180 at points. I was even slightly concerned it was too high! They said it all looked good and were happy with it but as standard practice will have me in for a scan. Looking likely to be next week now though with the christmas catch up and new year on monday. 

I had had quieter days with him but today was the first time he really scared me. I got there about 3 and my OH picked me up at about 5ish. Drove home and grabbed and mcdonalds on the way home. Much needed!

My DD has a horrid cough and it mostly affects her when sleeping so looking like another sleepless night for me!


----------



## Soph1986

Awww JessyG and sarahcake sorry you&#8217;ve had bad days!!! Both situations sound very scary and stressful. 

Hopefully your scan will be reassuring Jessy but rubbish you have to wait for it. 

Sarahcake really hope she starts growing but if not 37 weeks is a great gestation to get to.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahh sarahcake and jessy what a week!!! Take it easy and fingers crossed if they do deliver Sarah that all goes well!!

One more shift at work on Friday for me!!! Then I can rest and recover properly after yesterday. Luckily feeling much better today!
 



Attached Files:







bumpie_week_36_flag.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soph1986

Hooray for maternity leave marriedlaydee!! Thats exciting. Lovely bump 


Me at 38 weeks !!
 



Attached Files:







575C7C5E-EE8C-4C55-BCC4-67ED97E836D8.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## London Kiwi

Great bumps ladies!!
I also took one at 38 weeks (Christmas Day) 
I've got the Midwife at 10am today - hoping my fundal height has grown to catch up A little as was 4 weeks behind last time... mind you, baby was measuring normal so was kinda ignoring it!
Let you know how it goes &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0551.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Daisies11

Sorry you both had rough times Sarah & Jessy. 37 weeks would be a good point to get to though Sarah, and at least theyve got a plan.

Have a good last day at work Married!

Lovely bumps ladies.


----------



## Jcliff

Ok I'm ready for baby to come out. I've been suffering from sciatica and have a terrible sinus infection. Haven't slept in like a week ugh I feel terrible


----------



## JessyG

I feel you jcliff. I had a sinus infection a few weeks ago and it was horrid. I am so ready for him to come out now but have my section booked for 39+1 so less than 3 weeks away now! 

Londonkiwi how did you mifwife app go. I got a call to say they habe booked my in for a scan on wed at 10am due to the reduced movements. He has been his normal wiggly self the last two days which is such a relief but i am so aware of monitoring it now cause wednesday scared me when he hardly moved at all.

Any exciting plans for new year. Since i only have one outfit thay still comfortably fits i plan on rotating jammies over the weekend in case i need to go putside in which case the one outfit i have will need to be worn!


----------



## London Kiwi

Jessy, the midwife appt didnt quite go as planned...
She was worried about reduced movement and the fact that I have had this blimmin cold for 2 weeks so she also sent me for monitoring yesterday afternoon.
I popped into the hospital for about 2 hours. At the start she was pretty wriggly then she fell asleep so they were making me eat biscuits, drink cold water.... but shes clearly a heavy sleeper like her dad, so it took a good while to wake her up!! All good though, normal movements so they say - even though I'm definitely not feeling all the punches and kicks like I was. Although in saying that, tonight she is moving a bit which is reassuring.

I have my next midwife appt on Weds, so weekly now. And then another scan on Friday 5th (due to small bump) this will be my 6th scan, I've been really lucky to get so many!

Braved the sales today and went shopping, really needed a new phone as can hardly hear on my iPhone 6 at times, so decided to go today, get the phone so I will also have a better camera, otherwise who knows when the next time i'll be shopping is. Wandered around the shopping centre for a good couple of hours so felt a bit tired after that.
Tomorrow I'm going for a decent walk around the park with a friend after my morning swim... trying to stay active!

NYE we have booked lunch with friends but I think we will play it by ear. I too have an outfit that I thought I shall save that and wear it if we make it out, its a cosy dress with plenty of room for bump. 

JCliff, I hope you feel better soon!
Married, you're all finished work now - YAY!!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hurrah no more work...but I feel so sad about it!!!

Lots of cleaning and organising to do this weekend so I can concentrate on reading and yoga ball bouncing from next week ;) I feel so unprepared it's scary...I think its just anticipation and now also no distractions to keep me from wondering if I really am ready and have everything....

A few more bits for my hospital bag which I think I'll go get Tuesday...Oh man I feel just so not ready for this!!! :haha:


----------



## Wills_2

Jcliff - I know exactly what you're going through, the last few days for me have been really bad with SPD and this head cold I have. I even went back to bed yesterday for 2 hours as I was in that much pain, think hubby thought baby was coming early!

Yesterday has taught me that I need to try and rest though - I drove a 50 mile round trip to collect baby's cotbed mattress as Yodel are absolutely useless...ordered from precious little ones on 17th Dec and paid for 48 hour delivery, PLO met their side of the order but Yodel sent out the mattress with a driver who had 80 deliveries before mine!! Was obvious he wasn't going to get to me but I kept my fingers crossed. Anyway, 7:50PM there were 13 deliveries before mine and I had a message saying driver has run out of hours and had to head back to Depot but it would be delivered within 72hours so by Xmas eve. As of Wednesday I had still not received it so called Yodel (in South Africa!!) who promised me I was a priority blah blah blah...anyway it was out for delivery Thursday and I was tracking it every half hour or so, finally got to 2 deliveries before mine so I thought yay its gonna be here in a min. 10 mins later still nothing so checked my phone and it said sorry we missed you....I'm seeing red at this point so checked my CCTV to see the driver literally drive to my gate, slow down and look and then drive off...didn't even leave a calling card and obviously decided he couldn't be bothered to open the gate!! After may failed attempts to contact my local depot I rang Yodel again and rearranged for yesterday...went online to track and guess what my parcel wasn't out for delivery! This was the final straw so I jumped in the car and went down there and collected it (waited 30 mins stood up whilst they located my parcel mind) and even showed them the drivers attempted delivery - their notes state he couldn't find my house so my CCTV blew that theory out of the water...now have a complaint going through and requesting reimbursement of delivery charge and my fuel to collect...

But guess what...I ordered all my cotbed bedding from Mother care online in the sale and they only bloody use Yodel :doh: delivery for that is named day and 2nd January so I'll wait and see :haha:

The decided it was a good idea to go food shopping so another 2 hours on my feet and my back was in agony. home and to bed for me then!!

Married - welcome to maternity leave!
London - sorry your appointment didn't go as planed but great that you got to see/hear the baby again! Most of us seem to have had a lot of scans etc compared to the norm! I'm on countdown t 11th for my section if he hasn't already arrived as I'm really struggling


----------



## Soph1986

Sorry for everyone who is struggling! Not long now and it&#8217;ll all be over.

My son is away with MIL for New Year so I am loving the peace. Everything is spooo much easier without him. 

9 more days maximum until he&#8217;s evicted!!!!! Really hoping nothing happens on 31st as it woujd be a rubbish birthday! Will only be 38+5 so I&#8217;m guessing I&#8217;m safe lol


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Wills you need to go through the retailer you bought it from as a priority...not many people know but the retailer is obligated to be held responsible for delivery issues like that so go through them aswell for compensation! That's horrific I'd be fuming! If the retailer claims you need to complain to yodel and you habe the energy...push it further and say theyre wrong...youre going to head office...trading standards etc etc....it all sounds very exhausting! :haha: I've had three complaints in with asda for not delivering my food before Christmas..All I got was the refund and delivery reimbursed...i think I wanted blood :haha:


----------



## Wills_2

Married I know the feeling, I was so rude to the Yodel person on the phone which isn't normally like me but I was so mad! I've been in touch with both Yodel and Precious Little Ones so will see what happens when everything is back open as normal in the new year. I'm definitely not going to let it go though...

I've had confirmation this morning that Mothercare have despatched all the bedding etc I've ordered and Yodel have confirmed it should be delivered today...im waiting with bated breath but this time will be leaving our farm gate open (especially as its been pouring down here this morning so far)
so the driver has no excuse not to drive in.

Once this delivery has been made i'm all ready for LO's arrival  Have attached pics of LO's room, moses basket in my room and my bump at 37 weeks 
 



Attached Files:







20171223_173136.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 10









20171223_173204.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 9









20171230_193143.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 10









20171230_193157.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wills_2

well well well, Yodel actually delivered today!! Must have been because my gate was open :haha: 

Problem is Mothercare duplicated my order so I've actually had most of it twice and been charged nearly £300 instead of the £150 it should be! Nice little trip into town for me to take the duplicate items back next week I think!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh God Wills!!! That's insane! If only you hadn't been charged twice it would have been a great thing lol. Glad you have the bedding though and the rooms look great! Here's a pic of our room set up with the crib it'll be in for 6 months. We do have the nursery set up but once I have decent curtains up I'll share a pic! We won't be buying a cot yet as I'm waiting for a gift card I'm due to buy it.

Happy New Year everyone! Looking forward to the first baby born in January!!!
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20171231_212448.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## London Kiwi

Happy New Year ladies! 

Went for lunch with friends, then to another friends house for the evening, home to watch the fireworks on TV and Im still awake.
Feel quite energetic today. Went for an early morning swim. Annoyingly I wont get one tomorrow as the gym is closed. But we might head to the coast maybe Whitstable for a walk (weather permitting, its very windy out there tonight!) 

Lovely pics Wills and Married!! 
I have a new phone so should take some of the nursery really... I took some a while ago but not sure how clear they are.

Enjoy your start to 2018 and bring on these babies!
 



Attached Files:







016EE212-1FA5-4F4A-88BF-1326F6D7F239.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8









2862B7B0-C17F-4A34-8A33-D737E9AE5A6B.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6









C64CF75C-2660-48E9-9B2E-1CF1752AEC6D.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soph1986

Lovely pictures ladies!! 

I&#8217;m feeling so emotional today. I hadn&#8217;t wanted to go into labour before now because my husband is still away until 4th, but I&#8217;ve just realised I now only have a week for it to happen or it&#8217;ll be c section. I&#8217;m just so gutted at the thought I&#8217;ll never get to experience labour. It feels like such an important part of being a woman or mum and I hate the thought of not having it.


----------



## JessyG

Oh soph i am so sorry you feel like that.

I must admit i dont feel any guilt at all at having a c section this time or feel like i must 'push the baby out' but i did after having the emergency with my first so i understand how you feel. Just remember regardless of how they come into this world, you are still a mum and a wonderful one at that. When is your section booked for 9th isnt it? Just think not long until you have that baby in your arms. 

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh Soph it's okay you'll have your baby in your arms safe and healthy so soon now!

I've had period type pain three occasions in 12 hours now. I know it could go on for weeks like tho but...this preview is very uncomfortable so god knows how bad actual labour will be for me :haha: husband is convinced it'll be here in the next week bless him


----------



## Soph1986

Thank ladies! I know I&#8217;m being silly but just wanted the excitement of something happening spontaneously and experiencing labour. I&#8217;m sure the elcs will be much nicer than the emcs. 

Fingers crossed something happens soon marriedlaydee. 

Can&#8217;t believe we are now almost at the end after all these months.


----------



## Daisies11

Happy New Year Ladies! Our babies will be here before we know it.

Soph, just think of the positives, come what may, by the 9th youll be holding your teeny baby. Regardless of how they make their way into the world you will have given birth and have that and the fact that you have grown them for 9 months to be mega proud of! It doesnt make you any less of a woman or Mum at all. 

I thought baby was coming last night. Started having fairly regular contractions from about 6.30pm. Started timing about 10pm and they got to around 5mins apart, 1min in length. Called hospital and said I wanted to go in to get checked. It was all totally manageable but with ds I got there 40mins before he was born and the car ride really scared me, I dont want to have that again so would rather get there sooner.

Anyhow, went in, she examined me and nothing happening! Cervix thinning but not yet dilated so looks like I was being a drama queen!

I felt & still feel totally ridiculous at having a midnight journey to the hospital all for nothing. And now I feel like I dont trust my instincts at all to know when the baby is coming.

Ugh, so over the waiting and wondering, I just want this baby to come and hopefully get to the hospital in a nice calm fashion to deliver him/her!


----------



## Wills_2

Happy New Year ladies!

Aww Soph, don't feel bad. Regardless of how the baby is born you have still grown a life inside of you which not everyone gets to do...its so special. I do know a but of how you feel though as I laboured for 12 hours with DD and then had EMCS and felt like I had cheated. Randomly, this time it was a joint decision between me and the consultant on an elective section due to the complications but I have no bad feeling that I might not go into labour again cos it hurts like hell!! 

Married and Daisy - I think we are all getting so close to the end now and so fed up that every sign we want to be labour! Me included! Just think though ladies....by the end of THIS month we should all have our precious babies in our arms, I know I for one cant wait!

Daisy - don't beat yourself up over it, it could have been bad and regular BH, either way you were sensible enough to monitor them and seek help. Imagine it was labour and you didn't do either... I'm sure when it is time you will know so just believe in yourself.

AFM - I've been feeling really rough and sicky for the last 24 hours and noticed I appeared to be 'leaking'. I use the term loosely as I'm not sure exactly what I've been leaking (whether the baby is just pressing on my bladder) but I put a liner on just incase and since then its bone dry! Will watch and see what happens though as my stomach def feels a bit tighter and I've had the odd lightening kind of pain down below but again I think I'm symptom spotting as I want him out!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies! Happy new year to you all. I hope you all had a lovely time celebrating however you did :) 

Soph, I'm sorry your feeling this way, I can imagine it must be quite tough wanting to know what that natural labour is like but knowing that it might not be a possibility. It makes you no less of a mum, and no less of a woman to have a baby via the sunroof, absolutely not, please don't ever think that. You, are as much as a mum as any other regardless how you choose - or don't choose how you give birth. 

Being a mum starts from that first moment you find out your expecting. It's making that choice to carry on this journey and it's every other choice that you have made for baby's wellbeing directly after that fact. Those are the things that define a mother in my opinion, and those are things you have done without question. How that baby ends up in your arms at the end of that process is really, not that important in the grand scheme of things. I was induced last time as you know, and that labour was deeply unpleasant, so I have no qualms at all about my choice for a elcs :) 

I'm totally with you ladies that are looking at things like is this the beginning of the end too &#128514; I'm symptom spotting a million times worse than I was before I took that positive test. You should see my Google search history, It's an interesting place! 

Hold on in there and do trust your instincts. Absolutely nothing wrong at all with you getting checked out Daisies, nothing at all :) 

As for me, I'm still plodding along, baby is in an awkward position making it difficult for me to pee. At least that's what I'm putting it down to, urinalysis at the midwife on Friday showed no nasties so there's no UTI. Just been keeping myself busy with washing and putting away all of little miss's clothes and blankets etc. Went to IKEA the other day and bought her cot and little tallboy wardrobe for when she's ready to go into her own room! All beginning to feel very real! Weekly check over at the midwife on Friday and then repeat scan Tuesday with consultant Wednesday then we shall see after that :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Absolute rib agony tonight and upper back pain! I'm not catching a break today! Feels a bit like how indigestion feels. Trying to hard to not groan in pain as I know labour will be a million times worse...I need to man up but I'm so uncomfortable!


----------



## Daisies11

Thanks ladies. Continued to have these back and tummy cramps all day today. Really hoping its my body starting something, and hoping that Im not going to be in for weeks of this!

Whats the verdict on your waters Wills? Has it ramped up? What will happen if you go into labour - will you get straight in for a c section or see how labour goes?

Sarah - my symptom spotting is probably worse than prior to testing too. That month I was convinced I was out, maybe I need to channel that mindset, tell myself baby isnt coming and then it might just prove me wrong! (Dont think Id be that lucky!) Do you have a date for your csection yet?

Totally agree with you on the aches Married. I keep telling myself to man up too, but the last few weeks are bloody uncomfy! At least the end is in sight!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Daisies I feel like today we are in the same place! I know this is just a preview of more intense pain to come though :haha:

On the plus side.. totally just been sick and had a miraculous 90% recovery on the rib and back pain! Wow. My body is in a weird place :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

It's so hard to put it to the back of your mind though isn't it! Your so far on now too that it must be driving you mental, I know it would be me &#128514; 

No date yet, my hospital doesn't give out the dates until you are in your 38th week for the following week :-/ bit annoying I think as I would like to know exactly when! Everything is under control here, but I hate not having control over that aspect!


----------



## JessyG

Only 3 more weeks to go sarah. 

Daisies i think it sounds like this is the start of things for you. I dont want to get your hopes up but i think it is. 

I was in the car tonight coming back from my inlaws and i was in agony my stomach and back were in pieces doesnt help the roads were bumpy and my OH doesnt drive very smoothly but i definitely wont be doing anymore drives in the next few weeks, it was horrid. At one point i thought i may have to go straight to hospital i was in that much pain thankfully my DD is adorable and kept rubbing my tummy. My OH on the other hand never even asked if i was ok. 

Seriously starting to think id rather go into my section on my own than have him there too. He is that man who genuinely doesnt understand how uncomfortable it is to be heavily pregnant and basically always goes on about these women who work up until the day they go into labour or just go in and give birth without a moan or groan. 

Ugh as you can tell he is doing my head in today!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Jessy felt your pain my husband drove round the roundabouts way too quick tonight, really hurt my pelvis and didn't help the extreme agony my chest was in. Luckily for me he slowed down and peed everyone off by doing 40mph :haha: so embarrassing!

I dunno why my mother In laws roast dinner has upset me so much. Like i said before was in so much pain in my upper back and chest it felt like indigestion. So took an antacid to move any trapped gas which helped but then wow...TMI it made me wretch and next thing I knew I was throwing up the dinner i ate just 2 hours before. Then the pain went away entirely. Weird! It's 1am and suffering real actual acid reflux now. I think she's inadvertently poisoned me :haha: oh but I dunno why. It's made me scared about what I eat though! :( really unpleasant stuff. Im loving that im acting like a complete wuss...it'll either toughen me up for labour or it's a sign of bad coping to come :haha:


----------



## Daisies11

Married - youre totally right on 2 counts - 1. This is all going to be nothing compared to full on labour. 2. Bodies definitely are weird. As if being sick solved your rib pain!

Sarah - I guess the are some benefits to not getting dates till 38 weeks - they should have a more accurate idea of who will be in so less likely to have to change your date and sometimes I think having a definite countdown date to something makes it seem further away as you are focused on it. Not long away though really now.

Jessy, Im hoping youre right I really am, but I have a feeling that this is all just getting me excited for nothing. I just want to get on with it now and get baby here!

Totally agree with how frustrating men can be at times. Im telling myself that hubs is saving his compassion for when its really needed. The other night he really thought baby was coming and he was absolutely brilliant - I guess as long as he is there as a good support when its essential I can forgive him for being a pain in the ass the rest of the time!


----------



## Sarahcake

Jessy, you have the patience of a saint because if my other half came at me with that kind of attitude, I'd be inclined to have an 'accidental' kick in the spuds lined up to help him understand... All joking aside though, that must be incredibly frustrating for you, and I can understand why you would be contemplating going the csection alone, some men just can't emphasize at all, they have to have gone through it themselves to understand and in this case, they can't. Not long to go now though and it will all be over. 

Married, oh bless you I had horrendous indigestion with my son, not anywhere near as bad with this one. The best thing I found, wasn't gaviscon but Peptac, I stocked up on it from the doctors this time around as I thought I'd be the same but I'm not. I would recommend maybe asking for a prescription if it carries on though because it is awful and your so close to the end now it would be a shame for you to be worrying about food and things on top of imminent labour!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ladies it'll all be worth it when we see their faces as they hold our babies....I can't wait to see that look! :haha: 

However right now I could happily smother him as he's snored every night for the last week cos of his darn dry cough he can't shift. #saveme

Hurrah, 37 weeks and officially full term! I know this monkey is gonna keep me waiting for at least 4 weeks!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

39 + 1 today!
Finally feel like Ive got a proper bump!
Midwife tomorrow.

Hubby is also hopeless and drives like a maniac! But as with you ladies hoping he is useful when I really need him haha.

Off for my morning swim then going to go shopping, need a couple of bits so may as well go while feeling energetic!
 



Attached Files:







2F1A1F9B-7833-452E-A287-5382EF6EC405.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wills_2

afternoon ladies, I'm still here and still pregnant! 

Had a bit more leakage last night but then nothing really today. Also had an upset stomach and what I think were BH's but again I've been ok today apart from pressure pain... I just want this little one out lol

Daisies - I don't really have a plan if I go into labour...what I said to the consultant was i'd like to try but if baby is back to back then I want a section so depends on how he is if I went into labour if that makes sense...I don't want them attempting to turn him as that's when everything went wrong with my DD's birth.

I really do think he's gonna hang in there until the section though as I think hes so darn comfy!

London - nice bump! Cant believe you're still swimming etc. I only have to walk up the stairs and you'd think I've run a marathon :haha:


----------



## JessyG

Sorry wills hun my memory is horrific now, when is yout c section booked for is it 12th or am i making it up in my head!?

I didnt speak to my OH all last night and he has been texting me at work today being super nice. Hopefully he realises he was being a douche!

Had yet another lazy day in the house. My DD starts school nursery on monday (she was in private before but took her out over christmas) i imagine lots of tears but its only 4 hours a day 4 days as week so hoping to finish my hospital bag next week. I need to pick up some more maternity pads breast pads, and then pack the babies clothes and my clothes for leaving hospital.

Still need a baby monitor but think thats it! 

The car is getting cleaned next tuesday then we will get the car seat base and seat fitted into the car!


----------



## Wills_2

close Jessy lol its Thursday 11th and yes I'm counting down the days! I don't remember feeling this tired and rough on DD so maybe I carry girls better but I want him out now, my hospital bag is ready and waiting!!

Thanks for the reminder about the monitor though...I was looking a few weeks ago and couldn't decide and had forgotten about it so might have a nose about for half hour online now.

I too need to wash the car and put isofix base in ready, infact I think that may be my plan for tomorrow and I'll put my pram together too as I've not done that yet.


----------



## Sarahcake

Not long now then wills :D how exciting! I've heard a few people now say that carrying a boy is harder, I had a rough time last time but I feel a lot better this time around. Still want it to be done now though lol

Nesting has officially set in today, I have cleaned clean dirt, sorted my son's wardrobe - got rid of the clothes that don't fit anymore, cleaned his room from top to bottom, tidied his toys and rearranged his books, tackled clothes mountain (clean washing that has piled up) taken the Christmas decs down (well, the ones I can reach!) Cleaned the kitchen and washed and put away the last of little miss's clothes. 

I'm sat in bed now having an early night watching TV with the other half and I still have this incredible urge to get up and start washing down windows and window sills of all things! Logan is back to school tommorrow so that will probably be on the agenda whilst I have some peace! 

I'm not someone who does housework for the love of it, my home is clean because it has to be but I've really enjoyed today lol what's happening to me!


----------



## JessyG

I have only had one day where i properly felt like i was nesting. Haha. I loved how clean everything was but today has been about doing whats necessary so washing and ironing making tea, tidying up toys and playing endless games with DD. 

So we have section dates 9th for Soph 11th for Wills and 18th for me unless we all go into labour early! Sarah let us know when you know your date too.


----------



## Daisies11

Im envious of you ladies who know that you have a definite end date. A c section is by no means an easy route Im sure, but Im sure it must be nice to have that end date and be able to plan for it. Due date for me is on Sunday, but knowing that they would probably leave me till 21st before induction is killing me. Im thinking positive in that every day baby stays inside, its birthday is that bit further away from Christmas which is nicer, but I dont want to be pregnant any more!

Im so done with feeling rubbish. Ive got a shocking cold so between pelvic girdle pain, heart burnt, these Braxton Hicks/contractions - whatever they are, having to get up to wee multiple times a night and then the cold on top, I feel rotten! (Can you tell Im feeling sorry for myself!)

Ds is at the childminder tomorrow. Im off to get my nails done and then plan on coming home and getting back into bed and having a total chill day. I have plenty of jobs I could be doing but tomorrow Im thinking of me first and putting my feet up!

Ive had a couple of days where nesting has kicked in and Ive got loads done, but isnt it frustrating that everything is then a mess again a day or two later!


----------



## London Kiwi

Im due on Monday...

And like you said Daisies, its nice for their birthday to be a bit further away from Christmas but Im quite happy for her to come anytime now as I am going back to work in summer so I guess every extra day counts.

My hospital said they induce 7-10 days after due date so I guess she will be here by 18th at the latest.

Midwife tomorrow morning for me!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

All we have is an audio monitor...really want one with the sensor pads and video and room temp display...but so expensive! Hubby said to just get it cos it'll put our minds at rest but £140 for the angelcare one...well I just don't want to spend that much as our total fund is about £2000 now and that's got to cover my salary shortfall until end of August. I've been looking on places line eBay and Facebook marketplace but £60-£80 for one that I have to then drive to collect from FB Marketplace seller...well I can't be bothered and still can't commit :haha:

I got our isofix base from FB Marketplace person though! £45 rather than £100 brand new. Had a good look at it, no damage and she said it was use maybe 5 times in the grandparent's car. We put it in the car on Saturday and so much happier with it now compared to it being seatbelt secured! It was worryingly wobbly despite no slack in the belt.


----------



## Sarahcake

As soon as I get my date I shall update, although by that point, I would imagine that you all would already have your babies as I'm due last I believe! 

My day has been very different to yesterday so far. I feel like death warmed up, sick, dodgy tummy, didn't sleep at all last night so much get up and go has well and truly gone, and I have quite bad backache. I must have overdone it a bit yesterday. 

Logan is back at school however so it's been a good day for me to feel like this as I've not had to play endless games with him - which I know sounds awful but sometimes you just need peace!


----------



## Soph1986

Midwife soon and she will try and do sweep. I&#8217;m only 39+1 and having no symptoms so I doubt she will be able to do it but worth a try. Really nervous because I didn&#8217;t have any of those last time due to early CS. Not used to having people fiddle about down there!!!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Just been to the midwife - no sweep for me (39+2) 
Booked me in for another appt next weds if no baby by then.

She said her head is very low and she&#8217;s in a good position so guess I&#8217;ll just keep waiting :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ah London and Soph how exciting! Try to keep busy even if it's only mentally and not physically :haha:

Just been to asda to pick up a couple things. Knackered now! Also woke up with a crick in my neck so I'm miserable for the rest of the day now lol


----------



## Soph1986

Well I&#8217;m 1-2cm dilated so she managed sweep easily. I doubt it&#8217;ll come to anything but worth a try. Everything is all signed for c section on Tue and pre-op appointment is booked for Friday! Feeling more organised now I know what&#8217;s happening.


----------



## JessyG

I had a scan this morning due to reduced movements last week. He is measuring 8lb 6oz at 37 weeks! Cord flow was good and fluid level was within their normal range for this stage of pregnancy but it has got me worrying. Its 3.9 atm and the range is between 3-10 apparently so only just above normal. I cant help worry but just gonna have to keep an eye on movements and drink loads. 2 weeks tomorrow is my date for section. Meant to have a midwife app this avo but was told to cancel it as they did all my obs today at the hospital.


----------



## London Kiwi

How exciting Soph!!
You'll prob have the first bubs.... I'm not sure i'll be going into labour before then, although I've always thought that this baby will come on her due date (if she takes after her organized mother of course!).

Jessy, try not to worry... I'm sure that all will be fine. I have my notes beside me as was at the midwife earlier. I had a scan at 37+2, baby was measuring 6 pound 9 and the fluid was 4.1 which they have written on the notes is normal?? (although I have no knowledge so just have to believe what they say!).
You are growing a healthy baby in there I'm sure! And not long until you get to meet each other :)


----------



## London Kiwi

and now ive just googled amniotic fluid and google tells me that 4.1cm is NOT normal!!

But my notes say:
NORMAL.

Hmmm should I be worried?!!!!???

Ok so after a lot of frantic googling I think Im normal 
My notes say the deepest pool is 4.1cm and apparently 2-8cm is normal!
 



Attached Files:







F3036BEA-707C-490D-ACBD-3D870BBD4371.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JessyG

Oh god londonkiwi i am so sorry i worried you aswell. Yeah mine says 3.9 normal but when she said normal was between 3-10 i instantly started to panic! I think it is normal but i am a worrier so without even thinking i start to google!


----------



## Daisies11

Soph that sounds good, if youre 1-2 already and been having no symptoms then that might just get everything going. Not pleasant though are they!

Jessy, dont worry about the fluid. If it was of concern to them theyd have booked you back in for sometime soon to re-check. I think sometimes all the info we get is actually a negative - if someone told me all was good Id believe it, but if they gave me a range and where I fell in it then Id read loads into it. Like you say, just keep an eye on movements, Im sure hes doing great.

Google is dangerous - I always scare myself when researching things like that!


----------



## London Kiwi

Haha google is def my best and worst friend!!
So helpful..... except when youre worrying!

I think Daisies is right... if they were concerned they would prob check it more regularly.
Im in again Friday for the growth scan due to my small bump so I shall ask them about it.

Now.... I just need to block google from my phone :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Exciting! Interesting the differences in what midwife's will and won't do in different areas though, one will do a sweep, another won't do it. I didn't find them to be of much use last time but I know of plenty of people that it really kick-started things for! 

Honestly Google is the absolute worst when it comes to things like this. Mine from my last scan at 34 weeks says normal fluid deepest pool 5.5cm so it seems there's quite a broad spectrum of normal. If it really plays on your mind, give your midwife a call and talk to them. There is so much information online though and that's not always a good thing as it's so easy for fact to get mixed in with people's experiences and then you end up with all kinds of differing opinions and things.


----------



## JessyG

Is everyone planning on breastfeeding or ia anyone sure they are going to bottle feed. I tried with my DD but she wouldnt latch for love nor money so i am preparing for the same to happen again. I had a perfect prel machine last time and it was a life saver but since then i have read awful reviews on them so i am gonna steer clear this time. The whole making up a bottle freah every time is daunting especially with a screaming baby wanting his bottle. I am gonna try the flask of freshly boiled water and a jug of cold boiled water in the fridge and do the whole hot water add powder then top up with the cooled boiles water to get it to temp. Still feels like alot of faff i just hope i can breastfeed this time haha cheaper and easier!!


----------



## Daisies11

I breastfed my son initially. Did the first couple of weeks and he was doing amazingly, hardly dropped any birth weight and was really piling on the weight! 

I however was just an emotional mess. Breastfeeding is really bloody hard. Youre the only one who can feed the baby, and that ended up making me feel a bit resentful & frustrated if I was just off getting ready and my husband was coming to me with a crying baby wanting to be fed.

I think Id probably gone into it a bit naive thinking its natural, therefore got to be easy, and the dependence on me really wore me out so after 2 and a bit weeks we moved him into formula.

This time I plan to start breastfeeding and see how we go. I can see definite advantages to breastfeeding while having a toddler to take care of too - no bottles to prep, and a free hand to play with the toddler while baby feeds.

Overall though I just want me & my family to be happy and content. Im not pressuring myself in any way, whatever happens with feeding happens.

Interesting that youre avoiding the perfect prep this time Jessy. We didnt have one last time but Im thinking of getting one this time round if we move to formula.

Ive heard bad reviews too, but surely if youre cleaning it all out regularly and using as per the instructions it should be fine?

I cant help but wonder if the whole hype against them has been put out there by the breastfeeding hardcore mob?! Controversial thought!


----------



## London Kiwi

I'm thinking the same as you Daisies... whatever happens with feeding happens.

I plan to try and breastfeed (I have massive boobs so hopefully she wont feel suffocated lol) and maybe the odd bottle at night so my husband can do some late feeds.

We got the perfect prep machine as recommended by friends. Funny as I only got it out of the box today and was reading all the instructions and reviews etc.

It says to replace the filter every 3months so I will do that to avoid any issues... I had heard they got a bit of a bad rep lately. But my husband insisted on getting one as all his male friends said they were a life saver.

So yeah... plan will be to do a bit of combination feeding but I shall see what happens when she gets here :)


----------



## JessyG

My OH wants me to buy a perfect prep machine but i want to wait it out a bit. Once i have had my first break down in the middle of the night (and it will happen hahaha) i may reconsider. 

I want to be prepared for formula this time. I even have those little instant bottles for taking to the hospital incase it doesnt work again.


----------



## London Kiwi

I also got the instant bottles just incase, they are in the hospital bag ready to go!


----------



## JessyG

Great minds. I remember being handed an sma bottle on day 2 when she wasnt feeding and i couldnt express anymore. It hurt but i am prepared for it this time and want to use cow and gate thsi time as SMA didnt agree with my DD and we endes up on aptimal


----------



## London Kiwi

I got the cow and gate also.
Cow & gate and Aptimal are actually made by the same company (my Brother in law works for them) but Cow & Gate are cheaper so it was an easy decision made :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Were planning to try and breastfeed here, but I'm not pressuring myself. Last time, due to a traumatic birth, my body just shut up shop on the milk production front and it just wasn't enough. Midwife's had me at a pump or with baby there pretty much 24 hours a day and when I just couldn't take it anymore and swapped to formula, I was treated like the absolute worst parent in the world. It really affected me to be honest but I refuse to let it this time. 

I'm going into hospital with the best intentions but I also have a 4 pack of ready made cow and gate in my bag ready, bottles and a perfect prep machine at home ready for if I just decide nope...not doing this. It is hard work, even when it does go smoothly. 

London, I'm actually of the same controversial viewpoint as you, every single person I've ever spoken to that has owned a perfect prep has given it rave reviews. They love it. Yet there's all these bad reviews... I think it is the sanctimommy BF crowd that is giving them the bad reviews. 

I should clarify that I don't find all BF mothers to be sanctimommys but you know the type I mean... Lol 

I've just got up to do the school run and I'll be heading right back to bed after. Feel terrible today. No one thing that's bad just a culmination of lots of things that results in me feeling wiped out. Up every 30-40 minutes to pee last night, feel nauseous, crampy and dodgy lower back, slightly flu like too - like a mild sniffle but something there and I just look like arse so I'm taking some time out today to catch up on some sleep lol 

Hope you ladies are all well :)


----------



## Wills_2

wow Soph, wont be long then. Looks like you'll def be the first one of the group to have the baby as the rest of us are seemingly plodding on lol

All this talk of fluid, just looked at my notes and there's not a single note in there about my levels so I don't know if that's necessarily a good or a bad thing - might check when I have my pre-clerking next Weds and ask them if they scan me. Its crazy to think this time next week I might have already had the baby! I will def be in the hospital waiting to go in unless he makes an early entrance (which I doubt!).

Jessy - I've chosen to bottle feed and have bought a PP machine as I've heard great things about them from friends who have used them without any issues. I'll just keep it clean and follow instructions and keep an eye for any issues. I'm also going to do the same as I did with DD when out and about. I bought the little milk tub things where you measure out the formula in advance and then I had a little flask with boiling water in...worked just fine for her and even used to do it for bed so I didn't have to go downstairs!!
I'm also following the crowd and using C&G as I tried Aptamil on DD and she was very sickly and suffered colic quite bad, switched her to C&G and she was much better. Don't your hospitals provide the little milk bottles when you're in? Mine does so I haven't bought any but I'm thinking it might be wise to grab a pack just in case now!

Ah Sarah, hope you're feeling better soon, it sucks when you're feeling ill. I've had similar issues for the last couple of days and even convinced myself at one point it was my body preparing for birth but nothing has come of it lol I'm now also down to about 2 maybe 3 hours sleep a night so I'm def ready for a new-born and overnight feeds


----------



## JessyG

I was in a different town last time i gave birth and they did give little bottles of milk but they didnt ask if you had a preference and jusy handed us an SMA bottle which we later discovered didnt agree with my DD.


----------



## London Kiwi

My hospital don't provide you with any milk. 
They tell you that they are pro-breastfeeding so don't provide anything. However they make you aware that there are kitchen facilities available for anyone who would like to use formula.

I'm hoping that if I cant breastfeed they don't give me a hard time. I personally am not going to beat myself up about it, I want to enjoy being a new mum so the little instant bottles will be my back up so I'm not judged walking into the kitchen to prepare a bottle!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I don't think mine provide anything bottle wise either. I'm not even going to have the arguements with the midwife's, just go in with bottles prepared for if it doesn't work out. 

London, you do what you feel is best for you and baby. Do not let them make you feel crap for your decision. I was made to feel awful with Logan but I'm on the other end now with a 5 year old who is happy, and healthy and in no way has sufferered for a lack of breast milk in his diet as a baby. If they try and give you a hard time and even guilt trip you just think about how many thousands of children are running about right now, thriving, who were bottle fed. Fed is best, it doesn't matter in the long run how. I'm trying BF again this time because it is free, but I have zero qualms changing over! 

It's rough isn't it, I'm in the same position in that I'm totally ready for a newborn. I remember I felt like I got more rest with Logan being physically here - even with the feeding in the night, than I did before he decided to vacate!!


----------



## Wills_2

Popped into town and bought a C&G starter pack and also a milk powder dispenser from boots and also took back the duplicate Mothercare order - apparently they have a lot of trouble with paypal orders as paypal and their system don't communicate very well so customers never get confirmation...note to self - don't be lazy next time and just pay on my card! If anyone is still looking for stuff they have a load of items in the sale. I picked up a lovely winnie the pooh bed in a bag for £27 instead of around £100! They also had perfect prep machines and stuff but I didn't look how much as I already have one x


----------



## Wills_2

London, at the end of the day its your baby and ultimately your decision whether you BF or not. There's always gonna be people who have an opinion one way or the other but the one that counts is yours and I'm sure YOU will do what's best for YOUR baby so don't be pressured by anyone else's opinion xx


----------



## Daisies11

It really annoys me with breastfeeding how people feel they have the right to be so vocal with their opinion that breast is best.

You have to do whatever is best for you and your family. If your baby is feeding, growing and developing then you are doing your job of parenting that baby. End of discussion. 

Having a new baby is amazing, but its sad how many people you speak to who feel like the whole breastfeeding thing wasnt what they expected and the sadness and failure they felt when they couldnt do it, or didnt want to do it. For probably the first 18 months my son was here I felt guilt over stopping, but like Sarah says, hes now getting towards 3 and hes amazing and I now see that I have done nothing wrong by him. Stopping breastfeeding when I did made me a much happier mum, which in turn has got to have made things better for him.


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks for your opinions ladies... means a lot!

I personally have been telling myself that I will breastfeed (if I can) and I wont be beating myself up if I cant. She will still be a healthy little girl, as you said Daisies, surely being a happier mum has a positive impact on the baby :) I also plan to do a bit of combination feeding, the odd bottle at night so I can have a little bit of a life back and my husband can help out.

Today I've hardly sat down! Went for a swim this morning, stripped two beds, washed the sheets and made them again, did another 2 loads of washing, cleaned a couple of cupboards, went to the supermarket, I'm now cooking dinner - then I can relax :happydance:
I'm not one of those people that can just sit and watch TV all day... but I think ive deserved a relaxing evening!

Husband is on call for work today so he's heading out again tonight... Bless him, he's hoping the baby comes tomorrow as he wants to avoid going to his uncles 60th tomorrow night lol.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I haven't actually at all prepared us for formula feeding when I should maybe anticipate it...if BF doesn't work there will be a mad rush to buy bottles and formula oops! I do have three bottles actually that cane with my breast pump so I guess if it doesn't go as planned when we get home it's just getting my head around formula and maybe a prep machine. They sound great! Would be nice to have help at night, I'm fully read up on the emotional and physical demand of BF so fingers crossed my body keeps up as it would be nice for 3 or 6 months to not worry about expense of formula as we are going to be quite tight unfortunately. I have absolutely no judgement for bottle or breast, it's blooming hard and circumstances can affect ability to BF! No one should ever shame anyone.

I got the all clear for Strep B today hurrah. Was worth £35 for the test as I kept thinking about it and worrying so at least that's off my mind!

I'm back in bed myself! Had an energy spurt earlier and hoovered and dusted the car ready for baby so I'm glad I got that done. Nice clean car ready for baby to come in 2-4 weeks!!!


----------



## Jcliff

Serious nesting going on. Thinking baby may be here next week


----------



## JessyG

Oooooh excited jcliff. Did you go early with your other two?

I have been feeling utter garbage the last 2 days. I get up feeling ok then a headache and sick feeling comes over me and i need to go lie down again for a bit. Thankfully my DD is happy to lie in the bed with me and play with her babies or watch tv. After an hour or so i am feeling much better, strange.

My mum came over with my pram today eeeek i love it. It looks quite big and sturdy which i love, prefer the pushchair bit to the carrycot but then if i remember right DD was only in the carrycot for 5 months then into pushchair. Its all becoming quite real. We also ordered our baby monitor. My OH work give really good discounts on baby monitors so got a video one which i wasnt intending on doing.

His boss also called him and said he is entitled to 2 weeks full pay and he can take 1 week holiday so will be off for 3 weeks rather than 8 days which os what we thought. So so so pleased!


----------



## impatient1

We'll be attempting to bfeed and see how it goes, hoping this baby will take some bottles as well better than the older two did.

That's great news about DH's work Jessy.

Jcliff fingers crossed the nesting is a sign of baby coming soon.

I've never been strep b positive before and am not looking forward to having to go in earlier this time. Is the test optional for you guys as an added cost married?

I finally started losing my mucous plug and hoping he decides to make an appearance soon.


----------



## Sarahcake

That's fantastic about your OH's time off Jessy! That will help so much. Always nice to have that support in the very early days, I don't think men get given enough time off personally. 

Oooo impatient things could be starting to move forward for you now then! That's good! I was never offered a test for strep B, not with this one or my son. As far as I was aware, it was a test we could pay extra for if we wanted it but I wasn't advised to or even spoken to about it either times. 

As for me, had midwife this morning. She's a bit concerned about the back pain and tummy pain I'm feeling. Asked me to go home and take some paracetamol see if it shifts - which it's not, and contact triage to see if they can check dilation as she's not allowed to before 38 weeks. 

I feel sick as a pig off and on and my belly just feels... Iffy. Girlie is moving around like crazy however so I'm not concerned there's anything up with her, just me. I'm gonna hold off calling triage as my OH isn't feeling very well as it is, he's struggling through his work day and no matter how much I tell him dont stress, I'm ok, don't panic. He will stress, panic and insist on coming hospital with me when I don't really need him to for a check over.


----------



## Daisies11

London - sounds like you had a mega productive day yesterday. I need to get that way myself. These last couple of days Ive felt rubbish with a cold & lack of sleep, hoping if baby hasnt arrived next week then I can get the energy to make the most of Mon-Weds while ds is at the childminder/nursery and get stuff done.

Married - if youve got the bottles and ability to sterilise them (can always boil up) then Id not worry too much for now. Theres enough 24 hour supermarkets for someone to be able to run and get some formula if needed. Last time I just read up and looked at what I would want to get if needed (ie steriliser, bottles, formula) and was glad I had as I didnt need to make decisions when I was a hormonal wreck, but I didnt want to go buying stuff that I didnt know I would need.

Jessy thats great that your OH will be off 3 weeks. Mine is off for 2 the same as last time, and it went so quickly. Id love for him to tag a week holiday on but cant justify it really, he only gets stat holidays and it seems a waste for him to take a week so early in the year when he can save them for holidays and family days in the summer.

What video monitor have you gone for? We want to get one but Ive no idea which to go for, and kind of cant be bothered looking into them!

Jcliff did you get the nesting urge with your others? On the day I had my son I was mopping the floor while having contractions - I wasnt sure they were the real deal and had a strong urge to get everything clean so I think it can be a sign of things starting.

Let us know how you get on if you go to triage Sarah. Ive been having backache and stomach twinges all week and really hoping it means my body is getting ready, I want to meet this baby now!


----------



## Wills_2

that's great news Jessy about your OH! Also fab about the discount - as Tesco say every little helps!
Luckily for me we live on a farm which is my husbands obvious full time employment. Whilst he does contract machinery etc. to other farms Jan-April is a quieter time for us as we usually lamb our sheep between these dates so he can pop in and out whenever it suits him.

I've never been spoken to about strep B and if I'm honest I have no idea what it is? will go on google in a min lol!!

Impatient - hopefully baby wont keep you waiting too long!

Sarah - sucks you still aren't feeling too good and I know exactly what you mean when you say your OH worries, my hubby is exactly the same. I only have to have a slight gasp or something with pain and he's straight there looking at me all concerned bless him! If you have any doubt about how you're feeling though I would ring Triage even if only for advice...better to be safe than sorry but on a positive note of little miss is having a good wiggle about then at least its reassurance she's doing ok. Let us know how you're feeling in a bit x

AFM nothing to report! Still sleeping crap, still have pressure pain but no signs of losing plug etc. I'm going to go out and clean my car in a bit and install the isofix base and then will put my pram together this afternoon as I still haven't done that yet. That's about all I have planned for today


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi all,

Happy its Friday! Means I have my husband home, hes been on call for work all week so hardly seen him.

Just had my final scan (39+4) and all measurements are looking very normal apart from her excessively long legs which are measuring almost in the 95th percentile!

Estimated weight today was 7 pound 4 

Back to waiting for this little lady to show her face!


----------



## JessyG

My mum has convinced me to get a prep machine but i insisted it must be black so it goes with my black and chrome kitchen accessories :haha: 

I am sooo glad its saturday tomorrow as my OH is around. We are going to see despicable me 3 at the cinema then to pizza hut for lunch. Looking forward to it. Sunday i intend to chill completely then monday my DD starts her new nursery at 8:30am so i need to be much more organised. I have a midwife at 11:20 then pick her up at 12:30 (assuming she has settled in ok for the full 4 hours)

Impatient hopefully you dont have long to go. I am due so late in the month if i wasnt having a c section id prob not give birth until 31st Jan! With a 10lb baby the way this lad is going! 

Oh my mum brought over my pram. And i love it soooo much! 

We went for the bt baby video monitor 3000. Think its about 80 normally but we got it for 50ish


----------



## London Kiwi

Haha Jessy Im the exact same!
I had to get a black prep machine so it went with everything.

Our pram is still in the box &#128584; guess we should get it out and set it up, give us something to do this weekend!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks for the concern ladies :) 
I got home and took some paracetamol as suggested and it's not really done anything, but on the other hand, it's not getting any worse so I decided to stay at home. I will absolutely call if it gets worse in the night however but I just didn't see the point for my current level of pain. It could be something, but it's more likely to be nothing so we shall see :) 

Aww I'm glad all is looking good for little miss, London. That's a good weight right there :) 

Sounds like you have a good day planned Jessy! Enjoy yourselves. All my kitchen goods are white so I insisted that our prep machine was white &#128514; funny the things that you must have isn't it haha!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Strep B was something I found out about through my friend in America...out there it's a routine test. In the UK the NHS refuses to pay for it as they believe (if you translate) it's a waste their money because they dont believe there's enough of a risk. That may be true but if a woman has strep B it can be very serious. Instead it's monitored when you go into labour and after birth to check for the signs. So I decided I wanted to pay for the private test to ease my worries as my friend in America had it. Meant she went straight onto antibiotics when labour started so that strep didn't get passed on. 
If I'd been positive they tell my doctor to make sure antibiotics is administered when labour starts.

My midwife never spoke to me about it and I read up that that they're supposed to actually tell you about the risks of it! This made me a bit angry because clearly not many midwives across the country talk about it. I think it's always best to be informed about it. I'm not saying anyone should worry because they seem confident that they look for the signs anyway...but when I realised I should have been told about it...some of the trust went and I personally felt better knowing i don't have it. Considering 1 in 5 women have it it made me feel better (if you have strep B you don't always pass it on through the birth canal it's just a possibility) I'm a little bit extra paranoid after having abnormal cells last year on my cervix so this was a good choice for me to feel better.

Anyway, I have midwife Tuesday morning..an hour before my physio for the pelvic girdle pain, dentist on Wednesday and ultrasound Thursday...I think I need to take it easy this weekend in prep for a lot of energy being spent next week :haha:


----------



## Wills_2

Morning ladies, 

How's everyone doing today, any new signs/symptoms?

Not sure if things are starting to happen for me or whether I'm being a drama queen lol Since about 11pm last night the pressure pain has ramped right up, I've got constant back ache and I think I'm having infrequent contractions. I say think as the pain is low down (roughly belly button downwards) and everything I've read says contractions start at the top of the uterus/stomach? I'm also not sure if I'm starting to lose my plug as I've had streaky discharge this morning - if I am maybe its this causing the pain?! I just don't know as I never lost it on DD lol all I do know is when the pain comes on it hurts to sit/stand even breathe...why cant Thursday be closer lmao I'm such a wuss!!!

Married - I too did a bit of googling about strep B and it seems that if you have a section you are given a broad range of anti-biotic which would combat this so maybe that's why they haven't spoken to me? At least for you its given you the peace of mind you needed and so was worth the money x
Lol busy week for you next week too...I def agree you should rest up in preparation!

London - 7lb 4oz is a good weight, not too big and not too little. Just a tip as not sure what size clothes you are taking into hospital for LO. My DD was 7lb 8oz when she was born and I'd taken 0-3 as I was expecting a bigger baby and they were way too big so just incase they have the weight wrong take something newborn too...not too much as you could always grab a few bits once you know babies size but I was totally unprepared last time lol 
That said, I've just come to the realisation I've only packed 0-3 this time... admittedly they've estimated my LO at 9lbish but I think I'd better go and put a newborn baby grow in my bag as well :haha:

Jessy - great saving on the monitor! I wanted one where I could have 2 parent units like I had with DD so I could have one permanently in LO's room and then one downstairs that can move about with me (for when LO is a bit older...) and ended up getting the angelcare AC401 movement and sound set. It retails about £130 but I managed to get it from somewhere called pramworld (online) for around £98 with free next day delivery so not too bad. It also comes with the breathing mat things but I don't think I'll use that - would frighten the life out of me if it went off incorrectly!

Right, I'm off for a lie down with a hot water bottle as I've had about 6 bouts of pain whilst typing this message! Will check in on you all a bit later xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Wills would be great if something was happening!! 
I am due in 2 days and I feel like I'm so far from having a baby, I don't even feel pregnant today!! 
Been swimming every day this week and plan to go on a long walk this weekend so trying to get things moving.

Funny you mention it Wills, I was quite confused when packing my hospital bag as she seems 'normal' weight but she has really long legs so I wasn't sure about sizes so I put in 4 baby grows... one new born, one up to 1 month and two 0-3 months so hopefully I have all bases covered for her! Then if need be I can send my Husband out to buy something, the hospital is literally next door to a huge shopping centre.

A friend is coming to visit for lunch today and we were contemplating the cinema tonight... Think we'll play it by ear.

Have a nice weekend ladies!


----------



## JessyG

We had a movement monitor with DD and she was such a deep sleeper (when she was eventually asleep..not very often!) And thevalarm went off alot. I stopped using it around 6 months as she moved about too much at that stage.

We went to see despicable me 3 at the cinema today with DD, had a pizza hut lunch then popped to dunelm to get a lamp for our living room (we have two but one corner is still quite dark) ended up getting DD a wee cheap lamp even though she has one AND a new rug! We always talk about getting a new rug but never do. Both my OH and I are quite impulsive when it comes to jusy splurging cash on stuff. Its not a great idea!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

It's great to hear feedback about movement monitors...maybe we should stick with our audio only for now, DH badly wants the video one lol! Don't see much point until past 6 months though?

I've been having the rib, back shoulder blade pain and menstrual cramps again today. Just taken some paracetamol and seems to be helping. Ive done so well not taking anything for 9 months now I popping them like my life depends on it :haha: (not really, only the two today) it's been like this since Monday now but not everyday. I'm sure it'll start to be more frequent by next week. I did have proper intense 'contractions' last night for a little bit! I know it was just the practise run but that's been the strongest so far. 

I know someone who was due the same day as me in 17 days...had her baby on Thursday! She's so cute I can't believe I have a baby in me right now just as perfect and fully formed :)


----------



## Daisies11

Ill have a look at that monitor Jessy, I have absolutely no idea where to start with looking at them, so just knowing of someone else who has picked one is a good start.

My midwife has never mentioned strep b to me either. I bet they avoid the topic so that it doesnt turn into a conversation about what they do (or dont!) to detect it.

Wills hope it is happening for you! Good advice on the clothes. Ds was 8lb 9oz and Id packed newborn and 0-3, fully expecting to only use the 0-3, but he needed newborn. I think in part because theyre so curled up when theyre new that the 0-3 stuff just drowned him!

Ive got an urge to go to dunelm & Ikea, weve recently decorated our living room and now the Christmas decs are gone it looks a bit bare and in need of some accessories.

Married I was saying the same thing to dh earlier. Even though Im clearly massively pregnant and due to pop, Im almost not realising that theres a little person in my belly. So surreal to think that any time now he or she will make their arrival and Ill get to see whos been there all this time!


----------



## JessyG

Girls how much did you pay for your prep machines?


----------



## London Kiwi

I got mine in July; paid £49.99 on amazon prime.


----------



## JessyG

Thats a great price! Its 69.99 most places at the moment. I dont want to leave it incase it goes back up to 100+ but also hoping it may go in sale further but seeing as i have less than 2 weeks left i dont have much time! :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

I think Tesco are having a baby event this month so maybe it might go down again?? 
But yes Sods law if you dont get it now, when you need it then it will be back to a normal price!!


----------



## Daisies11

I think a few places have got baby events coming up, Im sure Aldi have got one too soon so they may all be around the same time so some good offers might come up.


----------



## Sarahcake

Honestly, we bought ours from a family friend who had used it twice for £10. Bought a new filter for it and some bits to clean it even though it's pretty much brand new for another tenner roughly. Both Asda and Tesco have baby sales on at the moment however, I believe that Asda has them for £60 at the moment.


----------



## London Kiwi

You got a good bargain Sarah!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Daisies11 said:


> Ill have a look at that monitor Jessy, I have absolutely no idea where to start with looking at them, so just knowing of someone else who has picked one is a good start.
> 
> My midwife has never mentioned strep b to me either. I bet they avoid the topic so that it doesnt turn into a conversation about what they do (or dont!) to detect it.
> 
> Wills hope it is happening for you! Good advice on the clothes. Ds was 8lb 9oz and Id packed newborn and 0-3, fully expecting to only use the 0-3, but he needed newborn. I think in part because theyre so curled up when theyre new that the 0-3 stuff just drowned him!
> 
> Ive got an urge to go to dunelm & Ikea, weve recently decorated our living room and now the Christmas decs are gone it looks a bit bare and in need of some accessories.
> 
> Married I was saying the same thing to dh earlier. Even though Im clearly massively pregnant and due to pop, Im almost not realising that theres a little person in my belly. So surreal to think that any time now he or she will make their arrival and Ill get to see whos been there all this time!


Ahh I love that last bit, 'see who's been in there all this time' :baby: :wave:

Ok officially excited again! Spent the last two hours awake itching all over and bad heartburn so that's a good cheer-me-up lol.


----------



## Sarahcake

Nothing says happy Sunday morning like heartburn and itching lol I hope that goes away for you soon married! 

Bit tmi... Had a constipated bowel movement last night and after had some pink CM. Not sure if the pushing had irritated my cervix or not but I've had more of a greeny cm this morning, no more pink tinged. Sorry, bit gross but I didn't have any of this random cm stuff last time! Do we think I may have just... Overexerted myself or is that a sign that things are moving?


----------



## Wills_2

Hey ladies, just checking in and on one hand am sad to say I'm still pregnant lol but on the other I know it wont be too long! I'm still having the pains etc and like you Sarah have streaky CM every time I wipe so I think things are definitely happening. TMI alert but I even felt it coming out earlier similar to a period...was quite weird :haha: I spoke to my sisters MIL yesterday as she is a retired midwife and she said its likely my body is dilating but I'm not in active labour just yet...she did say though that the minute my waters go or I have stronger more frequent pains to get myself to hospital as a 2nd baby can come really quickly! I guess its just a waiting game to see if baby is ready to come out before my section next Thursday however I'm taking comfort that at worst I only have another 3 full days before my section and I'm hoping then I'm the first one down to theatre!!

Jessy - I got mine in Asda for £50 about 4 months ago as they periodically reduce them. I know both John Lewis and Kiddicare have them on offer for £70 with free delivery at the moment as it came up on my Facebook ad section!

London - any signs with you? Its your due date tomorrow isn't it?

Cant believe how close we all are now, its so exciting.

Married - I totally get what you mean about thinking of a fully fledged little person in there and also forgetting about being pregnant. then I go to move or do something and then I'm like yep, I'm pregnant!!


----------



## Sarahcake

3 days is not long at all! From the sounds of it though, it's going to be an interesting 3 days of seeing weather that baby is going to come out of their own accord! 

Are you happy to go into labour on your own being as you have the section booked? I'm in two minds, I know they would prefer that I try if I was to go into labour in the next week and part of me actually wants that to happen as the recovery I know is easier than a section but the thought of labour after last time petrifies me. But then it would be different as it's not an induction.


----------



## JessyG

I never even thought to ask what would happen if i went into labour before my section date. It cant come quick enough now. I am sore everywhere! I did the food shop this morning while OH took DD to look at the toys. That way he was there to help pack the bags at the end. Got a toothbrush (an old one haha) and cleaned all the windows and sills. My OH has cleaned out the car ready for the guy coming on tuesday to valet it. Pretty much packed my hospital bag except my clothes now gotta get tea on. Ugh i am exhausted and want to sleep!


----------



## Daisies11

Ah Im so envious Wills, 3 days is no time! Due date for me & having the shittiest day. Baby is showing no signs of making an appearance- meaning I am fed up, uncomfy & miserable.

I really wanted to get out as its been a nice day here so me, dh & ds went to a park we like, the plan was playground, walk round the pond and then bacon sandwiches for lunch.

Reality was 2 year old moaning hes cold, moaning we had no bread for the ducks, moaning about leaving the playground even though he wasnt playing, just being a pain.

In the end we said lets go home, and by that point Id lost my rag. Marched him up to the car with him yelling the whole way, so I ended up full on yelling back at him in the car park. Ive never wanted to be yelling at my kid in public, so that was a low point of the day.

Hubs in now in a pain in the arse mood and seems intent on just mooching around in a mood leaving me to the toddler.

That was a lot of me sharing my boring crappy day - sorry! All in all I feel hormonal, fat, fed up, a useless mum and like I want to punch my husband in the face! What a great day!


----------



## Wills_2

I'm honestly not sure Sarah, on one hand I want a normal birth as the recovery is supposedly quicker and easier but on the other the pains I have now can be pretty bad and I'm not convinced they are full on contractions!! The safe guard I do have is that they will only let me labour for 4 hours due to my missing history from DD's birth so even if I did go into labour on my own it would only be for those 4 hours so that's some comfort.

You're brave Jessy, I switched to online shopping after my last trip to Sainsbury's. Its just being on my feet for the 2 hours solid never mind the actual packing and stuff that hurt!

Daisies - didn't realise it was your due date! Things can happen quickly so you never know. My waters went on DD and bam within an hour I was having 3 to 4 min contractions and full on labour so you still might make your due date yet - try and keep us informed. As for your day out don't feel bad, 2 YO's are notoriously difficult when when you don't have pregnancy hormones raging around your body! I'm sure he'll have forgotten about being shouted at by tonight! As for your OH, tell him you have back ache and need a lie down and leave the little un with him!


----------



## London Kiwi

Happy Due date Daisies.
Sorry to hear you&#8217;ve had such a crap day :(

Yep Wills my due date is tomorrow.

I don&#8217;t have a clue If anything is going on in there.... last night I had quite a few tightening feelings. But as this is my first I&#8217;m not even sure what I&#8217;m looking out for?! Hurry up little lady!!

Went for a 45min Drive to the beach today, was sooooo Cold! 
Then went for an hour walk when I got home. It was freezing but I am hopeful that gravity might get things moving.

Also having a curry tonight.... not sure about all these wives tales but I actually fancy something spicey to eat.

Have the midwife on Weds - if nothing happens before then so guess they will give me a date for a sweep / induction then. 

Still hoping she arrives tomorrow on her due date :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh daisies :( I know exactly how you feel. I make these plans that in my head sound like a lovely day and I just end up yelling and feeling like shite at the end of it. Today we just cancelled Logan's swimming lessons. Were paying £40 a month for him to learn to swim and despite constant talkings to, he's messing around to the point it's dangerous to him and other children. Today me and OH just saw red as he dragged another child under AFTER us explaining yet again why he can't do that, so we took him out of the pool, and told him he's not coming back. Queue screaming 5 year old, pissed off heavily pregnant mum and dad that just was fuming at the whole situation. 

I feel like a total failure right now. If I can't make one listen to things, what business do I have, having a second child. 

This parenting stuff is really tough sometimes. So I totally sympathise with your crappy day :( 

That makes sense Wills, 4 hours is a good amount of time to get a gist on how things are likely to go, a lot can happen in that time frame. 

How has due date come around so quickly for you ladies, unreal how fast that feels like it's happened! 

Jessy you sound so organised! I've been saying for 3 weeks now that I'm going to sort my bag, and it's still not done lol after a stressful few hours, I think I may take some time to myself to do that in a minute actually.


----------



## Daisies11

Sarah, that is exactly how I feel today. A failure. Even though rationally I know today is just one bad day, its not stopped me feeling like rubbish all afternoon, and wondering why we ever thought we were capable of having 2 children when we cant manage to have a nice time all together when theres just 1 kid there!

Not helped at all by dh walking around with a face like a slapped arse!

Thats frustrating with the swimming lessons, I can see why you were mad. Why do kids insist on pushing our buttons so much?!


----------



## JessyG

Aww Daisies, rough day. I have had a few of them with my DD recently. 
I hope tonight is the night for you.

Did you go overdue with your son? 

Yes i say every weeks wills i am gonna do an online shop then sunday rolls on and we have no food in the house. We tend to go to asda as can do scan as you go but i am skint until pay day so it had to be an aldi shop today! I have spent a small fortune in the last few days on baby monitor, lamps rugs lunch out cinema etc. 

My DDs first day of new nursery tomorrow and i am dreading the fuss getting her ready and in the door. There will be tears and lots of them. Got midwife at 11 so assuming she lasts all morning i actually get to go on my own for once hahaha


----------



## Daisies11

Yep I went 4 days over with him. I dont remember feeling this fed up though, but I had a mega easy first pregnancy - minor sickness, no aches and pains- just breezed through it. This time hasnt been bad compared to how rough some people have it, but the aches and pains these last few months have been shocking, so I think Ive just mentally got to the point of enough a lot sooner.

Good luck for your daughters first day at nursery tomorrow. And enjoy going to the midwife solo - I quite enjoy going when its on my own!


----------



## Sarahcake

Been in bed since about 9pm just watching TV with the OH, laid down to go sleep and have this sudden, horrible "dodgy tummy" feeling starting from the top of my bump and pushing down. It's coming and going but nothing that I can time, feels like I need to have a massive clear out but nothing is happening. I just know, at present, I feel bloody awful out of absolutely nowhere. I remember this feeling from when my labour first started with Logan. Tummy just felt, off and crampy, like if I've been suffering with diarrhoea over the past few days. We shall see what happens. Gonna chug me some peptac as I have brutal indigestion also, and try and get some sleep. Will let you know if anything comes of it!


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah - how do you feel this morning?? Is baby on the way? &#55357;&#56842;

Happy Due date to me!
Baby is not on the way lol.
Agggh I totally would&#8217;ve loved a due date baby and I guess there is a still 16 hours left of today but I feel like she&#8217;s stuck in there for the time being.

My husband keeps saying, well every day she&#8217;s still in there is a day further away from Christmas so she has a special birthday. Listen buddy - I took the tree down in late 2017, Christmas is well and truly over - she needs to hurry up haha.

Heading for my morning swim now and will go for a long walk again today too.

We will def be welcoming some babies into the World this week though which is super exciting!!


----------



## JessyG

Eeeek happy due date LK! Hopefully she gets a move on! 

We have already had tears from DD this morning at the thought of nursery. Its frosty as hell outside so also dreading the walk down incase i slip. All in all not a wonderful start to the morning!


----------



## Sarahcake

No baby here sadly :( the pains actually carried on until 4am this morning. I questioned weather it was an UC flare up but I havnt had any bowel action so it can't be, I would have by now. 

Either way, it's completely gone now so no baby for the time being here! 

Happy due date London :D at least from.this point you know that there will be a plan being made, they won't let you go too far over, every area has their own guidelines on how far overdue they will let you go. She's coming, just awful having to wait isn't it! 

Jessy, crap start here too, Logan has been a non listening nightmare this morning so I'm dreading what I'm going to hear when I pick him up from school later. I hope that DD has a lovely day though and so do you, go home and relax :) 

37 weeks today, full term hurah! Scan tommorrow morning and consultant Wednesday, see if little miss has caught up on her growth. Hospital bag all packed now just in case...


----------



## JessyG

Well girls. She went in without a tear. I played silly games with her all the way to nursery and told her mickey mouse (her stuffed teddy that she took with her) was super excited to see her nursery and play with her all morning so she got really excited about it and ran onto the climbing frame when she arrived and said bye mummy. 

The walk wasnt too bad either but i imagine by next week will be limping back up the road!

Yeah Sarah 37 weeks!!! Soph are you here? How are you feeling baby will be here tomorrow how exciting! 

Then Wills yours will be here on thursday eeeeek. Super exciting.


----------



## Soph1986

Hello ladies. Sounds like there&#8217;s definitely some promising symptoms and babies might make an appearance soon!!! 

I&#8217;ve just been praying I go into labour but absolutely no sign. I&#8217;m on another group on a different website and it&#8217;s driving me crazy how many women due after me are going into labour or having their babies. I know they all come when they are ready but this one had a deadline! Go in at 7.30am to wait for section tomorrow. 

At hairdressers today getting my highlights done so that&#8217;s been nice for some peace.


----------



## London Kiwi

Soph I feel your frustration!! So annoying isn&#8217;t it.

Everyone knows today is my due date and I&#8217;ve been getting so many messages today.
The more I get the more frustrated I&#8217;m getting because of course she isn&#8217;t bloody here or I would&#8217;ve told them! 
And it&#8217;s just a reminder to me that she&#8217;s not here!!

And... doesn&#8217;t appear to be any sign of her showing her face today either.

I hope for one day this week - fingers crossed!!


----------



## Daisies11

Happy due date London! I know how youre feeling about all the messages from people, drove me mad yesterday too.

Glad your little girl went to nursery with no issues Jessy, and hope it turns out that your son had a good day too Sarah - I know my little boy is often a terror for me in a morning and then an angel at the childminders/nursery!

Enjoy your day getting your hair done and having some down time Soph. I think the babies on this group are all just far too chilled out!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you <3 sat up the school waiting now as I had to get a bit of shopping and I'm so not up to lone shopping trips with a demanding child so figured I would get it done first. Only it didn't take that long so now I'm super early &#128514; good job my car's comfy! 

I think your totally right Daisies, we do have some really chilled out babies here. I remember when I was in a due date group with my son and pretty much none of them wanted to hold on and they were popping out at all times! 

It must be so frustrating London, I made the mistake of telling people when I was going in for my induction last time, I got so many is he here yet messages that it just pissed me off so I can totally sympathise! They mean well but it is just a reminder isn't it. 

I'm glad she went in well Jessy, I hope she's had a good day, as have you :) 

Defo enjoy getting your hair done Soph, nice treat for you is always good :)


----------



## London Kiwi

That&#8217;s it, people do mean well so I need to remember that.
One of my sisters is driving me up the wall in particular!
She is whatsapping me at every opportunity but has now given up asking about the baby - she&#8217;s now asking me what I&#8217;m up to every minute of the day! Thank god she lives in Aussie so is in bed now so has stopped messaging. My other sister is in New Zealand and just leaves me to it which is nice, she was over due with both of hers so think she understands.
Where as Aussie based sister had hers at 34 weeks so never had anyone ask her! 

Soph - eeeekk tomorrow!!! How super exciting!!
Daisies - hopefully it will be us soon too.
Jessy - glad you made it without falling over!
Sarah - yay to being full term!! If you get a scan pic tomorrow, upload it! That way we can see both yours and Sophs babes &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Wills - mind blank.... when are you due to have bubs?
Married - hope the itching has subsided!


----------



## Daisies11

London, my mum is being pretty similar. I guess its understandable and more tolerable as when we have to go to the hospital she will be having ds, and so its probably on her mind all the time now as to whats going on and if shes going to have to leave work early etc. Nevertheless though, shes driving me a little mad - I had a text from her about 8am, then another at lunch and then shes called as shes left work to see how I am.

I love her to pieces and Im so grateful to have her and for her to take ds when it comes to, but she needs to just chill a tiny bit and know that the second I need her Ill call.

London - how long have you been in the UK - are all your family in NZ & Aus?


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww bless her... but I can totally understand she is getting a little on your nerves. 
Shes prob just super excited about another grandchild! And prob doesnt realise that the constant checking in can be annoying.

I left New Zealand in June 2005 So seems like forever ago now.
I lived in London for 2 years, then Dublin for 4 years then Amsterdam for a year (where I met my British husband through friends) and have been back in London since Jan 2012.
My mother passed away around 3 years ago, but my dad, step mum, sister and step siblings all live at home. One other sister lives in Melbourne. 

I try to go back every 2 years to visit but its so expensive and takes what seems like forever to get there! We were planning to go home this past Christmas but obviously the baby stopped that ha, so hopefully next Christmas. 
One of my sisters visited in May/June this year and my other sister (annoying Melbourne one) is looking to visit in Feb/March as shes never been here and as I can tell from the constant messaging she is dying to meet this baby!!


----------



## Daisies11

I think thats it - excitement is taking over. At least I know shes ready and raring to go as soon as I call her!

Im always really interested when people move over to the UK from NZ/Aus. There are so many programmes on TV here showing brits emigrating over there and you never really consider people making the opposite move.

Sounds like your sister will be really excited to come over and see the UK and of course meet the baby!

We just have to remember its nice that people care, even if they are driving us mad with it!


----------



## Wills_2

Hey ladies, will have to read your posts later to catch up but just wanted to let you know baby Ethan arrived by c section at 11:02 today after a 12 hour back to bloody back labour!! I am totally in love! He weighed in at 7lb 11oz xx


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Congratulations Wills! The first baby is here hurraaaaaah! Hope you're both doing very well and going home soon if not already!


Itching nearly gone, thankfully because my super paranoid husband apparently googled it and was convinced something was really wrong lol. Had such bad heartburn all day and tonight lots of pressure low down....still thinking I'll be the last one announcing a birth here! 

Midwife and physio tomorrow. Otherwise more cleaning when I'm home!

Congrats again Wills! Can't wait to here your story!


----------



## JessyG

Ahhhhhhhhh massive congrats hun!! Oh wow 12 hours of back to back. Well done you chick. I hope you are doing ok recovery wise. 

How exciting!


----------



## London Kiwi

CONGRATS!!!
Super exciting!
Love the name Ethan, cant wait to see a pic!

This gives me hope that I will go into labour... at some point!!


----------



## London Kiwi

I love those TV shows!! 
Always think maybe Ill go on one and get a free trip back home haha.

I have a lot of friends here from NZ that have been here for years. but its not as common these days for people to stay longer than 2-years due to all the visa restrictions these days.

I love that Europe is just on the doorstep and I also think that the English and kiwis are quite similar which is great.

My husband is born and bred British... he said he will go out there one day but Im not sure Ill get him out there before retirement!! Haha 




Daisies11 said:


> I think thats it - excitement is taking over. At least I know shes ready and raring to go as soon as I call her!
> 
> Im always really interested when people move over to the UK from NZ/Aus. There are so many programmes on TV here showing brits emigrating over there and you never really consider people making the opposite move.
> 
> Sounds like your sister will be really excited to come over and see the UK and of course meet the baby!
> 
> We just have to remember its nice that people care, even if they are driving us mad with it!


----------



## Daisies11

Ah Wills, congratulations! Love the name Ethan. Hope youre both doing well.

London - sounds like a great way for a free trip! Its right what you say about it being good how close we are to Europe and all the places we can explore there, I think its just something you take for granted though and dont really appreciate when the UK is where youve always lived.

Glad the itching has stopped Sarah so your husband can stop worrying!

Im at the midwife tomorrow - sweep for me to try and get this baby moving!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh wills!!! Congratulations! Back to back is no joke at all, that hurts so badly. Well done lovely, can't wait to see a picture of him!!! How exciting. Rest up now and recover! 12 hours, what a trooper you are!


----------



## Soph1986

Congratulations Wills!!! Hope you are both recovering well.


----------



## London Kiwi

Soph - all the best for today, cant wait to hear your news!!


----------



## JessyG

Hope everything goes super smoothly today Soph! Cant wait to hear your news x


----------



## Sarahcake

All the best for today Soph! Looking forward to hearing from you x


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Eeek cannot wait to hear from you Soph!

38 Weeks today. So ready for this baby now! We have a lot going on at home so probably shouldn't wish for it yet but it will be nice to have my body on it's way back to normality! Not peeing every half an hour would be amaaaaazing :haha:
 



Attached Files:







bumpie_week_38_flag.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Daisies11

Good luck Soph. Hope all goes well today, cant wait to hear that baby is here!


----------



## Sarahcake

Back from our scan, baby girl is absolutely fine. Looks like the discrepancys on size centiles that arose last time was just down to how baby was laying which is fair. 

She is 6lb 6oz roughly currently and her tummy is well on proportion with the rest of her. She is also now head down which on reflection, is likely the pain I was having until 4am the other night. 

Aww cute bump picture! Nearly there now :) your body will soon be your own again!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarah that's great news I'm hoping for a weight similar to that at Thursdays ultrasound as I'm worried it'll be a 9lber :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha :D what was the estimated weight at your last scan?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarahcake said:


> Haha :D what was the estimated weight at your last scan?

At 34 weeks it was 5lb 14oz...So I have visions it's into the late 8lb region! :wacko:


----------



## London Kiwi

39 + 4 baby was 7 pound 4, which I was quite surprised about.
God I want her to hurry up.... I'm so bored!
Yesterday she was thrashing around in there like a mad woman, today there is very little movement.
40 + 1.... and counting!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo yeah you may well be looking at an 8lb + if they've gotten the measuring right for starters (that's a big if too) and baby has followed the half a lb a week rule. I'm excited to find out! 

London, waiting is so so boring isn't it. It's all well and good people saying oh, try and take your mind off things, but it really isn't that simple is it! Keep an eye on the movements though, make sure your feeling your 10 in an hour if not, give them a call :) 

My stomach has gone to bits in the last few hours. I've gone from extreme constipation to very much the other way, sorry for the tmi. The consultant im seeing tommorrow is actually pretty well educated on IBD as well as obstetrics which is quite rare but good in my case so I'll be able to have a chat to him tommorrow. I've no idea which medications are safe and I really don't want to go back on steroids if I can help it. Fun times! Still, it's not getting my mood down from being told that little miss is looking good :)


----------



## Daisies11

Just back from the midwife and feeling so fed up. She attempted a sweep but couldnt as my cervix is too posterior still. Not the news I wanted to hear at all. Even though I know things can change in a second I wanted there to be some signs of things progressing.


----------



## lynnikins

Hey everyone I&#8217;ve not been on in a few months as I use fb more, currently very uncomfortable while waiting out baby


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh no Daisies :( have they made any plans for you to come back and try again? 

Hey Lynnikins! Sorry to hear your in discomfort :( how have you been?


----------



## London Kiwi

Welcome back Lynnikins ! 

Ah no Daisies :(
I have the midwife in the morning.
I was hoping for a sweep but Im not sure as I didnt see my normal midwife last week so nothing was discussed... guess i will wait and see!


----------



## Daisies11

Hi Lynnikins. Hope youre doing well.

Ive got an appointment for Monday afternoon where theyll try a sweep again and get me booked in for induction which would probably be 19th or 20th.

I feel really low & demoralised about it all right now, sure tomorrow Ill feel better. The talk of induction makes me feel sad. With ds I had a spontaneous labour and gave birth in the pool - all exactly as I wanted it. I just feel like Im not going to get so lucky this time and will end up with a more bed based typical hospital birth after an induction which isnt the way I want it at all.

Since youre past your due date Im sure theyll offer you a sweep tomorrow London - good luck for it!


----------



## JessyG

They should offer you one LK if your cervix is favourable.

I feel like i am breaking now, my back is in agony and every day jobs are an absolute challenge. I just want him here now. He was incredible quiet this morning and i got into a panic again thankfully he has cranked it up since about 11am. I love this little guys kicks even the ones that hurt and i get soo worried when i realise i havent felt him in a while. 

The window cleaner came and the guy valeted the car too plus my OH put the babies car seat in the car now that the car doesnt look like a tip. Slowly crossing things off the list.


----------



## JessyG

Aww Daisies still plenty of time for something to happen naturally and i am sure it will before 19th.


----------



## London Kiwi

Will they offer it to me or will I have to ask??

Aww Daisies, don't beat yourself up. There is still time and I have my fingers crossed that none of us need to be induced. 
I say this and i'll probably come back from the midwife tomorrow with the same disappointment! 

I also don't want to have the induction conversation, I am so hoping that she arrives on her own accord - and fingers crossed for this week.

I have some period pain type cramping tonight but I'm not taking it as a sign, mainly because I don't want to get my hopes up.

Jessy - my baby was also very quiet this morning, I was getting quite concerned until I decided to eat half a block of chocolate :haha: and she started moving!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh Daisies, I'm sorry to hear that your feeling so crap about it all :( tommorrow is a new day and it's not unknown for sweeps to make things happen 24, 48 hours after either. They weren't successful with me, but I know lots of people they were, it took a couple of goes mind. 

Jessy im the same now, my lower back is in bits currently and I'm just well and truly fed up. The kicks are probably going to be the only thing I miss from pregnancy to be honest. That feeling that until they are out in the wide world, they are all yours and all their movements are yours. 

London, I never needed to ask for a sweep it was offered to me pretty early on in the appointment.


----------



## Daisies11

Thanks for your support ladies, feel better for having let off steam to others who are in a similar position.

London- Ive never needed to ask, but if they dont bring it up and youre wanting one then definitely mention it, Ive never heard of them refusing it to someone over 40 weeks.

Jessy I was so excited when I got my car cleaned the other week and the seat fitted, makes it seem really real. Although ds has now managed to make a good old mess in there with muddy shoes so I should probably go and have a little tidy round tomorrow to try and keep it nice. And maybe crawling around the car will help shift baby!

I feel the same with my body, it feels totally done. Especially down there, its like the bones in my pelvis are bruised. If only we could share the discomfort with our other halves, it would make me feel much better!


----------



## Soph1986

Our still nameless little boy arrived at 12.09 and was 8 pounds 7. All went well with c section.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Yay Soph!!! Thanks for getting on and updating!!! Looking forward to a sneaky picture and update later when you've recovered and have time!!! <3


----------



## London Kiwi

Congrats Soph!!
Hope youre well.
Cant wait to see a picture of your little man &#128153;


----------



## Soph1986

Still no name!!

Hope you are all as well as you can be this late on. Hopefully not long until the next babies.
 



Attached Files:







5F94BED7-D8FA-46F8-BD22-61D4D6AB98E5.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Soph1986 said:


> Still no name!!
> 
> Hope you are all as well as you can be this late on. Hopefully not long until the next babies.

Beautiful!!! Oh I've been awake a while already you're not alone! Hope you get to go home today! Eeek picking a name is so hard!!! <3


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww Soph massive congratulations, he's absolutely beautiful! No rush on a name at all, it has to be perfect after all :) so glad to hear that the csection went well. So happy for you! Lovely picture to wake up to. 

Consultant appointment today, see how that goes. Not my usual consultant but the one who is well versed in IBD so that should help.


----------



## London Kiwi

Aahhh hes gorgeous!!! 

Sarah - hope the consultant goes well.

Midwife this afternoon.... praying for a sweep!


----------



## JessyG

Ahhhhh congrats soph! How exciting! 

He is gorgeous.

Nothing exciting for men got to drop my doc note into the docs surgery for some sortvof antacid to take before my section next week.

Other than that ironing and relaxing while B is at nursery


----------



## Daisies11

Congratulations Soph, hes gorgeous!

Quiet day for me too, I may take myself off out for coffee & cake though with a magazine to make the most of the downtime


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I have the dentist in 45 minutes. Husband didn't get my exemption card out my car before he took it to work...Now it's raining and I'm pretty sure the umbrella was in the car too! Today is going so well :haha: anyone know if they'll either accept that I have a photo of the exemption card or let me go back later and claim the money back??? Such a pain I was so angry this morning!


----------



## Daisies11

My Dentist & pharmacy have never actually asked to see my exemption card. Guessing theyre taking my bump as proof. When you sign the form you have to give your NI number so presumably they can get from that that you are pregnant and entitled to free treatment?


----------



## Sarahcake

I've always offered up my NHS exemption card but I've never been taken up on that offer. I would maybe just cover yourself and say that you've left it at home but your happy to bring it back up to them later that day. 9/10 they are going to say no but you've shown willing and offered. 

IBD is in full swing today, feeling incredibly crap right now. Not helped by the fact that it's my son's first parents evening and I've just been told something that I'm going to have to make a formal complaint about. 

Logan had an incident where he hurt another child, it wasn't the first time and that's something I take very seriously, I requested a meeting be set up with his teacher to discuss these incidents and plan a way forward together. The teaching assistant I was speaking too was very understanding and said ok, I'll go find his teacher but came back and said that she's sorry but she's gone home early and she would call me. She never did call but I got the parents evening appointment shortly after so I thought I would wait until then to discuss it. 

I got told this morning by another parent that she was over the other side of the class when the teaching assistant went to talk to the teacher regarding this. Turns out she was indeed there and not home ill and she was quoted as saying "I can't be bothered to talk to her about this, just tell her I've gone home early and that I'll call her". I trust the parent who told me 100% so I'm fuming! 

Sorry for the rant, had to get that out there. The anger from that is not helping my tummy currently.


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh Sarah that is seriously out of order.
Last thing you need when you're heavily pregnant!
I hope it all goes well this evening.

Baby is moving around so much today. She's normally quiet at this time of the morning but she's on a mad one!
If only if was a sign that things were happening...


----------



## JessyG

Mine to LK. I have been feeling him sibce i got up this morning at 7. Yesterday he was completely quiet at this point.

Dropped off my prescription, picked up a few bits for my bag, more big pants etc and a few up to 1 month sleepsuits as i just realisrd newborn may not fit him if he is 8lb plus? Doing absolutely nothing for the next 2 hours until i have to leave to collect DD. Well i may put on washing but definitely no ironing!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thanks ladies...I got a big grin and a 'yeah don't you worry about the card' when I mentioned I didn't have it haha. I did however have the number as hubby sent me a pic of it from the car lol, so I filled the form in! Was a completely wasted dentist trip. Walked in the rain in nothing but two tops and a hoody because the umbrella also got taken to work with hubby...he looks in my mouth and at the small lump I've had for a couple months and that was it...couldnt believe it I was out in literally 60 seconds. I'm a little appalled. If I'd paid for that I wouldn't be happy at all. I go back in 6 months for another check up to see if the lump has gone after pregnancy and if not it'll be an x-ray. It's only occurred since getting pregnant so I'm not worried about it..more peeved that he looked at my gums, touched a few teeth with the metal scraper and sent me off! :haha: I'd be less grumpy if I hadn't spent all that time walking in the rain...waiting in the waiting room and walking back home again than time spent in the appointment lol. Old dentist across town was much more thorough. Nevermind! :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Back from the consultant. Very impressed actually. Saw a different lady again to normal but she was brilliant. 

She's pulled my csection forward so little lady will be here next week. Had to have a shot of steroids for babies lungs and I'm back for a second shot and my pre-op tommorrow and I should get what date I have next week at the same time. All of a sudden things are feeling very very real and I'm terrified now haha! 

Now to contact my IBD nurse as I'm going to need her input after labour.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Eeek great news Sarah! I can't imagine what it's like having a birth date....that is too scary for me :haha: then again not knowing if I'll drop in the middle of asda is scarier :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

Great News Sarah, you must be so pleased!

Daisies.... what did I say yesterday?! I'll prob be in the same boat as you today!! Yep = Failed Sweep.
And I can totally understand how you feel, makes you feel really shit doesn't it!! 

She explained to me that things can change any moment but I guess you don't really think that way, I just think i'll still be sitting here in the same situation in a weeks time...

She's not bothered booking me in for an induction as yet, I have another midwife appointment next Weds where she will attempt another sweep then book me in for an induction while I'm there.

It was horrendously uncomfortable and for nothing!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Just to add she said everything else is fine, baby is where she should be. 

My bump is only measuring 35 weeks but she wasn't too concerned as my growth scan last week was normal.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oooh I've never had my bump measured. Everything is very casual with my midwife! I'm expecting a monster of a baby at tomorrow's ultrasound :wacko:


----------



## London Kiwi

She measures each time I go there with a measuring tape.

Look forward to hearing about your baby tomorrow Married!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh no London, the sweep didn't go very well then? Sorry to hear that. It is disheartening when it doesn't do much, keep active today though and it may make some difference. 

The thought of knowing what day she is going to arrive pleases my control freak side but it scares me though as it's a definitive 'get your shit together, she's going to be here then' kind of deal. I'm hoping I find out the date tommorrow. She's shoving my file under the F1s nose today to get me booked in so she should know by the time I get there.


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo that bizzare that you don't have a fundal height measurement taken, married. I thought that was common practice.


----------



## London Kiwi

Ah Sarah so pleased for you!! 

Yes i'll try stay active today. I went for a swim this morning but I might clean out some cupboards - the house is pretty spotless, running out of things to do haha.


----------



## Sarahcake

Gets to the point where your just cleaning clean dirt doesn't it. Especially when your used to being busy or out of the house at work ect.


----------



## Sarahcake

So that was fast... Dr just called me, pre op tommorrow... Csection booked for Monday 15th. :O heart is racing!


----------



## JessyG

Wow that was quick! Oh my goodness not long now Sarah. Is it due to your IBD they are bringing it forward. A week tomorrow for me. Still feels like ages, expecting to see lots of birth announcements over the weekend!


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah - wow that was super speedy!
How exciting! Not long till you have baby in your arms.

Jessy - I would love to be one of those that give birth this weekend but I feel like I&#8217;m going to be induced on Jan 20th. (She didn&#8217;t book it in but that was the indicative date she mentioned)

Baby was so active today... I thought maybe something was happening. I was wrong - frustrating!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

There's still time London, keep busy I know it's hard!

Cleaning clean dirt :haha: I know that one! My bathroom needs a good scrub tomorrow, that room is never clean arghhh.
Hmm well I get a lot of extra growth scans so maybe that's why I don't get a bump measurement? They must get measurements they want from that I guess!

Sarah that's amazing...Monday! How surreal knowing you only have 4 days left pregnant!


----------



## London Kiwi

Bathroom is on my list for tomorrow too Married.
This afternoon I cleaned out the kitchen cupboards and switched a few around, put some baby bits downstairs so I don&#8217;t have to keep going upstairs when she&#8217;s here.
I squatted the majority of the time while cleaning... not sure it&#8217;s helping baby along but I now have a sore back! :haha:

Husband is home from work and can tell I&#8217;m not in the best of
Moods after the midwife so is taking me out for Greek for dinner.
Might be grumpy more often ;)


----------



## Sarahcake

Defo pays to be grumpy in that case! I may try it and see what I get &#128514; cleaning is honestly great for bringing on labour because your so focused on what your doing, your not really realising how much exercise your actually doing! 

It is because of the ibd yeah, I have Ulcerative Colitis and proctitis. Basically the flare ups make my stomach spasm in a manner similar to contractions which can stress the baby. That and the loose bowels I have, it makes it very easy for myself and baby to become dehydrated without me realising. Not under the nicest circumstance but I'm glad that they've taken me and my condition seriously.


----------



## JessyG

Definitely! Glad they are taking that into consideration and bringing it forward. Must be difficult to live with at the best of times but to do when incredibly uncomfortable heavily pregnant cant be much fun. 

Are you all sorted now for Monday anyway? I handed in my prescription for my antacid and picked up some highly unattractive giant pants for after surgery.

Someone will definitely give birth this weekend, i can feel it. :haha:

20th Jan how far overdue will you be then LK? Lets hope she pops out before then!


----------



## London Kiwi

On the 20th Ill be 12 days over...

I so hope youre correct and Im one of the lucky ones that youre predicting!! &#128522;


----------



## Daisies11

Ah London, I totally sympathise! It really does make you feel really shitty and fed up though. Lets hope we dont make it to our next appointments - well be booking my induction at my next one on Monday too if I get there!

Im sure that Sarah & Jessy are going to get babies before me. My midwife suggested induction would be 19th or 20th, and I just feel like thats the way its going to go! We need some more babies in this group soon though!

It is strange that theyve not measured your bump Married - theyve measured mine every appointment since 28 weeks. 

Im now very envious of the Greek food!


----------



## London Kiwi

The Greek was delish!! I ate far too much but oh well !

Daisies I totally agree with you... I just feel like I will be induced next weekend, end of story.

When you go in on Monday will they attempt another sweep? I have to say its pretty unpleasant given I got nothing out of it!! 

Fingers crossed both our babies arrive over the weekend!! 

Anyone got any suggestions on how to get her out?!


----------



## Daisies11

Yes theyll try again to do a sweep. Ill probably go for it because if theres a chance of doing something to shift baby along then I want to try it, but I feel like it might end up in the same situation and then Ill feel even more fed up. 

Ive tried loads - bouncing on my ball, spicy food, clary sage oil, sex! None of it is working for me.

If anyone has any other suggestions Id be up for hearing them!


----------



## London Kiwi

Tried all those also... 
Plan to just keep being active in the hope she might slip out over the coming days :haha:

I think Ill go for the 2nd sweep myself but I think Ill be incredibly disappointed if she cant do it again :( 
Ill prob tell myself thats going to happen so Im not too disappointed when Im there.

Hurry up baby!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I get a ball to bounce on this Friday so looking forward to trying that next week! We don't want to try get this baby out just yet.. hubby has work to do on his car and if baby comes he will keep putting it off lol. I really hope he gets it mostly done this weekend! 

I've been walking a lot this week, 9,000 steps a day which is a far cry from the 15,000 pre pregnancy but I'm proud of that considering I haven't broke 5k steps for the whole 2nd and 3rd trimester! Baby has definitely moved down...the pelvic pain is horrible today...it's very prolonged and painful right in my groin...so baby is heading out soon! Maybe I should lay off the long walks or it'll be here before hubbys chores are done :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

Good work on the steps married!
I was thinking earlier that tomorrow when my husband is an hour away from home I might set off on a journey and get him to pick me up on his way back... you can only walk around the block so many times before you get bored. Reckon I could get quite far in an hour!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Good plan London! Just have your phone on you in case you go into labour teehee. I wasn't worried about that when out walking at all. Was nice to be alone actually and clear my head! 

I ended up cleaning the bathroom tonight lol :haha: still plenty to do tomorrow! Should see my list arghhh.


----------



## Sarahcake

That's not a bad plan, London. An hour of walking will get you a fair distance and if it's not all samey you won't notice how far you've gone. Defo make sure you have your phone on you though! And maybe look at having a nice hot bath when you get in just to help any aches that may happen. 

Bloody pregnancy insomnia is killing me. I've been wide awake since 2:30, just tossing and turning, not able to get comfy and when I am comfy, I'm giving myself a headache with trying to force myself to sleep. I'm going to pay for this the remainder of the day I can see it coming...


----------



## London Kiwi

Insomnia here too &#128587;&#127996;
I thought I shall check in, maybe theres been another baby born! 

Sleeping is a bit tough now, I did get a pregnancy pillow but I hate it! I basically roll up the side of the duvet and shove that under my bump and sleep on my side. Comfy enough! 

The pregnancy pillow was far too big when my husband was in the bed also.

One of my close friends has one that she uses every night and LOVES it. Oh and.... shes not even pregnant haha!


----------



## Daisies11

Insomnia for me too last night, was awake until around 2am - had to kick hubs out into the spare room around midnight and still couldnt drop off. Then feel like Ive just napped for the few hours from 2 until ds came in at 6.20am. Now have a splitting headache and feel totally worn out.

Thank god for playgroup this morning - I can take him there and drink coffee while he has a nice time playing.


----------



## JessyG

My DD got up at 6:20am this morning too. I dont mind though as gives me longer to get us bith ready for nursery. 

Last night was the best i have slept in ages and i think its because i didnt go to bed until 10:30! I am usually in bed for 9 these days but then awake from 2-4am most mornings. 

Good for you london. I most certainly couldnt walk for an hour. It takes me 8 mins or so to walk to nursery then the same home and that near kills me!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ugh sorry to hear you ladies have had issues with sleep too last night, going to be a long day for us I think! 

Except for you Jessy, excellent that you managed a decent night for a change, you know how pregnancy goes through, you'll likely still be knackered later &#128514;

Don't feel too bad at the moment, up doing the school run with Lloyd as he has the day off to come hospital with me but I bet I start to doze off when I'm sat in a warm - too warm, waiting room &#128514;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I didn't get up once in the night for the toilet...it's a miracle!!! Bump for the first time ever felt in the way and too heavy last night- I do the same and roll up the duvet a bit and tuck it under. Pregnancy pillows take up far too much room and find them too firm or annoying.

Got our ultrasound at 9, then gotta get home quick for a shower and wash and dry my hair before we have some family photos taken at 12. It's gonna be another busy one!

Hope you tired lot take it easy today :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Okay so baby is measuring 7lb 15oz because they've found 9.1cm of fluid which is over the max 8cm. So baby will be smaller than that. Phew!

However means I have to go for a fasting blood test tomorrow morning 8am waaaaah. So much for a lie in!

Anyone any idea when at 38 weeks if they discover high sugars what they'll do??? I don't see anything being done! I think baby just likes it's swimming pool lol :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

Healthy size Married, and much smaller than you were expecting!

I'm not sure about the sugars now, 38 weeks seems quite late to be able to implement anything but I guess they know best and will be able to give you all the information tomorrow. Hopefully your test comes back fine anyway!

Of course its raining today so I'm not sure about my big walk. I have been for a swim and hope the rain buggers off this afternoon.

My friend in New Zealand gave me a recommendation today that she swears put her into Labour - Curb Walking. I had not heard of it before and as stupid as I may look i'll give it a go when I get out for my walk! You basically walk with one foot on the curb and the other the road (yes walking in the gutter haha) and the lopsided walking is supposed to help.
However I can help but think, it is not the same as walking up and down the bottom step sideways.... hmmm! Anyone heard of this?!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I've seen this in vlogs on you tube London! However I couldnt do it as my poor pelvis needs to stay level and not tilted like that :haha: 

Yes I'm so happy about that weight, I was convinced he or she would be near 9lb phewwww!


----------



## Soph1986

Surely there has to be more babies soon!! We have been a slow group on the arrival front. Not long to go now and they will all be here!!! 

Hope everyone is feeling as good as they can be. 

We are just waiting to be discharged today :)


----------



## Daisies11

What a pain having to get there for that time tomorrow Married. I would think at this late stage all theyd suggest is that you make some amendments to diet. Cant see thered be time to do anything else - not speaking from experience though.

London Ive heard lots of people say walking up the stairs sideways which is the same principal I guess. I might try it but waiting till Saturday now to continue encouraging baby out as its my birthday tomorrow and ideally I want baby to claim its own birthday!

Soph - yey for getting discharged today. How many days have you been in? Ive totally lost track!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Daisies I doubt they want to assume I need to watch my blood sugar as that's awfully presumptuous and clinically I guess doesnt sound good without evidence! I would have rather they said it's 1cm more than the top end but let's not worry about it lol. But maybe they could get into trouble for that too. As long As I don't have to be induced...As they'll have an argument on their hands! My baby loves it's little pool and I'm sure it's fine in there seeing as everything else looks good. I read something scary about if u have a large amount of water it can create a whoosh effect for the baby's head and could compromise the cord??? No idea how true that is!

Sophie enjoy your homecoming! So so exciting!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo that's bizzare that they would bring you in for a sugars test so late on because as you say, realistically what is a few weeks going to do? I guess it's helpful info for the midwife's and medical team to know, they may not treat it actively now but they may make sure your topped up on snacks and high energy things in labour to keep your sugars from crashing. Glad the scan went well and little one is looking to be a more manageable weight!

I've never heard of curb walking lol I can kind of see the benefit to it actually as it gives you that little more of a work out and range of movement. Has the weather held off enough for your big walk today? 

Soph how are you doing? Have they been good to you in there? Are you managing to move around ok? Hopefully discharge is nice and smooth and you'll be home before you know it. How's Babs doing? 

As for me, back home from my preop and second steroid shot. Spoke to the anaethetist too who was really lovely and knowledgeable (very cute too... Not that I told OH that part!) Had a good chat about the actual anaesthetic as my epidural didn't work last time, and he was very reassuring and gave me loads of statistics and said there was plenty of options for if it doesn't work, it doesn't automatically mean knocking me out if it doesn't. Was very keen to stress that because it's elective there's no rush at all whatsoever so they can tailor everything in so it's perfect and I'm comfortable which was nice to hear. Had bloods and a full MOT done so yeah we're good to go! Will be Monday either 8:30 or 10:30 depending on who the surgeon picks to do first - only two slots a day for electives so won't be waiting forever, unless there's an emergency which is completely understandable. So yeah feeling good!


----------



## London Kiwi

Still raining unfortunately... so I shall get out for a long walk tomorrow. I went for a swim this morning so feel somewhat active! 

Got another two parcels in the post from New Zealand today. Everyone has been so generous, this baby is very spoilt already! and even better, everyone has been putting in some NZ chocolate and treats for me :) 

Sarah - sounds like things are going to be perfect for the arrival of your baby on Monday! Exciting!! Are you still thinking of Harley for her name?


----------



## Daisies11

Married, I bet youre right. They have their tolerances and averages and when things fall outside of that then I guess they have to follow through and do additional tests and checks even if it doesnt totally seem to make sense at such a late stage. If nothing else, at least you know theyre being thorough and if theres anything that needs to be done they can discuss it with you.

Like you say if baby is happy and content swimming around in there then fingers crossed everything can just continue with no induction/intervention. 

Ive heard people suggest climbing the stairs sideways to try and induce labour which I guess is the same principal as curb walking. I might give that a go come Saturday - its my birthday tomorrow so mission evacuate the baby is on hold until tomorrow evening at least as Ive got plans and want baby to claim its own birthday!

Sounds like a good appointment Sarah. Everyone I know who has gone for a planned c section has always said it was a really chilled positive experience, as like you say, theres no need for a rush so a totally different atmosphere. Sounds like it should all be good - and nice to know that all being well youll be in fairly early on in the morning with not too much of a wait!

Nice on the parcels London - I love getting surprises in the post. After ds was born we had a few people send flower deliveries or presents when they couldnt come to see us and it was lovely to get little treats and surprises like that! Id imagine its really nice to get your sweet treats from home too!


----------



## Sarahcake

Chocolate in the mail is always a good delivery! Baby obviously has a lot of people that care very much which is nice. 

We are indeed going with Harley, well Harley Ann (for my mum no longer with us, and Lloyd's mum - it's both of their middle name) 

Ahh daisies that makes sense entirely. January is a minefield for birthdays in our family's and I was really worried about her sharing someone else's because everyone's been like oh, if she's born on x y z date they will match me, or my dad, or my second cousin twice removed pet gerbil &#128514; like noooo I just want her to have her day! 

Do you have anything planned for your birthday? Regardless of what you do, I hope you have a lovely day x

I was so pleased with the appointment to be honest, everyone has done their absolute best to make me feel at ease with this decision and I can't thank them all enough tbh.


----------



## London Kiwi

Second cousin twice removed pet gerbil hahaha... So true though isn't it, there are a lot of birthdays in Jan!

Lovely name Sarah! Very nice to get Ann in there - very thoughtful.

My mum and my husbands mum both passed away within 9 months of each other two years ago and he really wants to use his mum's name as her middle name (Jane). My mother was Denise Joan, neither names I particularly like, my sister used Joan for her daughter Ava's middle name recently....so think we will just go with Jane, they kinda sound the same!!

We still don't 100% have a first name but my husband is pretty set on Matilda.
Shall wait and see, never know she may come out looking like a Denise :haha:

It means a lot to him to have Jane though and I think his dad will be delighted which is nice as he has been a bit of a lost cause since she passed away.


----------



## JessyG

We are pretty set at the moment on Austin Finlay. My OH loves Finlay and would ideally like it as a first name but we are both put off by its popularity so my dad suggested it as a middle name and my OH thought this was a great idea. I really wanted Allan as a middle name as it was my uncles name but i dont think it flows all that well.

We both like Austin but day to day we would call him Aus or Aussie which i think its adorable. 

I had a mini meltdown tonight worrying that my section might not be the best option. I am worried my OH doesnt understand it is major surgery and will be expecting me to run up and down stairs cooking cleaning etc as soon as i am home. I just want him to appreciate that i wont milk it and will be up and doing whatever i can when i can. He actually said that he thinks i have done soo well to stay so active at 38 weeks and still able to keep on top of the house and cooking meals etc every night which was nice to hear.


----------



## London Kiwi

Love Austin! love Finlay!
Lovely names Jessy.

Yeah it must be worrying as we know how hopeless men can be sometimes. My husband really wouldnt understand the impact of a c-section. Id prob have to get the midwife to talk to him!!


----------



## JessyG

I have to get him to read things online. Like when we had our daughter he got a cold sore on his nose, bloody typical. He didnt believe me at how serious it was for newborns until i bookmarked some things on the onternet for him to read. Now he is up to speed he is much better at understanding things i just have to spell things out to him ugh.


----------



## London Kiwi

I feel like we are married to twins HaHa &#128514;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Jessy that's so nice to have your ability to still carry on be appreciated! I'm sure my hubby does too but I'd love to hear it aswell! He says it by sitting me down on the sofa or doing the dogs dinners etc etc. So I'll let him off :haha:

I've spent all night feeling pointy bits sticking out of me! It's up by ribs so must be either feet...thighs...bum?? I've no idea how to tell! Gently poked whatever it was and it went away :haha: I think I'm at the point now where I really will miss this weird thing happening to my body! I've always been so freaked out by it but now these movements are bigger and stronger and I'm nearing the end...well finally appreciating what my body is doing :)

We still are no nearer to picking names.... we both like Isla but it was 4th most popular registered name in 2017 so it's put me off....


----------



## Sarahcake

Names are so hard, I do love all the suggestions so far though, you guys have got good taste! 

I've got the exact opposite with my partner, he is obsessed with the idea that for 6 weeks I will be doing NOTHING. He wants me on bestest for at least a week after with minimum movement. I've told him this is very sweet but utterly ridiculous as not only is gentle exercise good for healing, bedrest with a 5 year old too just isn't doable. 

He's just being protective and making sure I get the rest I need which is lovely don't get me wrong, but also incredibly annoying as I'm just not that 'sit around and do nothing' person! In reality, what will happen is he will realise just how much work the housework, looking after a school age child and a newborn actually is and after about 3 days, I'll be gradually asked to help with lightweight things which is fine lol 

Insomnia strikes again, beautifully comfortable, not being kicked to death as is customary of an evening apparently, but I forgot to pick up my script for peptac yesterday and I'm dying slowly from acid reflux so it's putting me off sleeping! Typical! 3 days to go...


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarah he's so sweet! But I think you're right, give it a few days and he will see it's a bit tough and also it'll keep you lightly active and stop you both going insane to help each other. Aahhh but so sweet of him, you're going to be well looked after even if it's things brought to you on the sofa!

I've been awake since 5am so I could take hubby to work, I need the car for the blood test and also to run some *more* errands. I am absolutely starving with this 12 hour fasting...can't think what breakfasty item I could possibly take with me to eat after so the Subway 1 minute away may have to be a life saving situation before I start my trawl around asda! Im feeling rather sick right now with only water to help the tiredness and dizziness. We have been very good this month only spending on what we need...I think i can stretch to a £3 sausage and bacon 6 inch....ooooooh 2 hours to go :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

Happy Birthday Daisies! :flower:

Married, hope the testing goes well this morning!


----------



## JessyG

Happy birthday daisies! Insomnia kicked in again for me. 2-4am couldnt get comfy. Had to pee 3 times, dd came into my bed and i was struggling to breath properly. Ugh. Dont feel too badly for it today though thankfully.

Girls names we were fine with it was just boys we struggled. 2 very different styles trying to agree, not easy.

Eeek sarah not long for you! 

I still feel tomorrow will be the day for someone here!


----------



## Sarahcake

Happy birthday Daisies <3 have a wonderful day today! X

He is a really excited new dad bless him, he met Logan when he was a year old so he didn't have the newborn time with him so he is super excited. Plus he's always wanted a daughter so he's absolutely giddy. He's a fiercely protective person but I've learnt to to go along with the 'ill do all this, I don't want you lifting a finger's etc as I know it will last a few days and he will, not so much get fed up, but he will begin to struggle. He's always been very mothered bless him so he gets used to being looked after and not doing the looking after haha. His heart is very much in the right place though and it's one of the many reasons I love him :) 

I hope your testing goes well today, the fasting is a bit of a killer but absolutely treat yourself after. They give tea and toast after in most hospitals - if not all, and that is the most glorious toast you will ever eat I swear haha! 

Glad your not feeling too rough for it Jessy. It's not too bad a pill to swallow If your feeling ok in the day is it lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah you are so right! my hospital gave me toast after my fainting episode of the GTT and it was THE BEST TOAST I HAVE EVER EATEN.

I have to put it in capitals to stress just how amazing it was. Mindblown haha.


----------



## Daisies11

Thanks ladies! Weve been up since 5.30am and I cant say that I really got to open my own pressies, but its been a lovely morning already!

Sarah thats lovely that oh is so looking forward to being a new Dad and being so protective of you. My hub is brilliant and when he needs to care and give me attention he really does, but there is no way in this world he would ever put himself that far down the pecking order to suggest bedrest for me afterwards. He does help but in an annoying way - like saying hell make dinner and then asking me a million questions on what and how to do it - I think he likes me to believe hes incompetent so I do more for him!

Insomnia night 2 for me also - why is it so hard to get to sleep? And why is my bladder so useless now?!

I thought we were set on names but not sure now. For a girl Im still loving Matilda (great minds London!) but we cant seem to agree on a middle name at all.

For a boy we were thinking Max, and I do really like it but just wonder if its enough of a name. Agh, hopefully all will be easy once baby is here!

I wouldnt worry too much on the popularity charts though Married - if you love the name thats what matters. I know Oliver has been at the top of the charts for boys for ages, and yet at all the baby groups, nursery, playgrounds etc weve been to Ive never in nearly 3 years come across an Oliver yet! That was a contender for us when picking DSs name and we stayed away because of the popularity charts. Hope the test all goes well today, enjoy the sandwich- youve made me want one!


----------



## London Kiwi

Haha did a certain little someone open all your presents? :) 

Love Max, does seem short but I guess you could lengthen it with a longer middle name?
And obviously I'm a fan of Matilda if you have a girl ! 

Now just to get these babies of ours out so we can see what they look like and give them a name!

My bladder is Terrible... I went to bed about 11pm last night and I went to the toilet 3x before midnight. Then I managed to get through till 5am without going again but I've already been a lot this morning. I have been drinking a lot of water, vicious cycle ;)


----------



## Sarahcake

I know exactly what you mean with Max. I was in the exact same predicament, I loved the name but I wasn't sure if it was enough, in the end we went with Logan Max which I'm happy with and felt that was a good middle ground. I have however since then, met lots of little boys with the name Max and its really grown on me as a full first name. If you do decide it's not quite there for you though and you love it, there are loads of first names that lend well to having max as a middle name. 

An example of my other halfs caving in attitude to me doing nothing, we discussed me stopping driving at around 33 weeks as my spd was starting to make it uncomfortable. That lasted approximately a day as he then realised he didn't want to go back to being the solo driver &#128514; so I'm still driving, several times a day! Luckily my spd seems to have tailed off a bit now so it's not a problem but I did giggle at his resolve waivering so soon!


----------



## Sarahcake

By the way, popularity charts really do mean nothing &#128514; Logan was quite high on the list when I had him, I never met a single other Logan in the year I spent in Sunderland after his birth. As soon as I moved back home to Plymouth, it's bloody everywhere &#128514; he's one of 3 in his class alone and there's another in the class next door haha! If you love a name, go for it. Just because it's on popularity lists, doesn't mean it's going to be really common in your area :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thanks ladies!!! 15 minutes to find a vein, threw up before I went so she said all the hard work drinking just water then expelling it made me dehydrated :haha: got there in the end though with a hand vein! 

Currently sitting in M&S cafe having a sugary hot chocolate...ironic really! :haha:

I know I'll be so mad if there's no children called Isla and I missed out! So saying that you are right...plus it's taking forever to settle on a name we need to just stick with it when we are certain!

Happy birthday Daisies!!! So lovely to have all your presents opened for you, must have been like a repeat of Christmas day getting up so early lo!


----------



## JessyG

My DDs name is super popular purely because its the nickname of an incredibly populat girl name. She is Bella, but most Isabellas will get Bella eventually. We call her Belle and i sort of wish id just called her Belle. At her gymnastics. She is the only Bella but there are 2 isabella one goes by Bella and the other Izzy. She was the only one in her nursery though. I definitely tried to stay away from super popular names this time but also didnt want something ridiculous or a made up random spelling of a 'normal' name. I was about to order a blanket which said Austin on it so my OH couldnt change his mind but then i realised we may have to if he doesnt look like an Austin!!!!


----------



## Daisies11

He certainly did, brilliant helper, Im sure I wouldnt have been able to manage opening them without his input!

I guess well have to wait and see who arrives and what they look like - I guess I could become sold on Max all over again if its a little boy who seems to suit it. So hard to choose though and that is pretty much the only boys name we both agree on!

I doesnt sound like the most fun morning Married! At least its done now and I hope the hot chocolate is doing you some good! 

Sarah - at least he was considerate enough to have had the discussion of you no longer driving, even if in reality its not happened!

Keep the blanket on a saved items list Jessy - I totally feel like you have to see the baby to check your comfortable with the name your planning on before the deal is sealed. It will be something to do to sit and order it when youre doing a midnight feed!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

It's been a very busy morning! Spending £9 on batteries for this blooming rocker wasn't the highlight though...£9 for batteries! That a 5th of what I paid for the rocker! :haha: can you tell we are trying to be savvy with our spending now?!

Just about to pick husband up...haven't been home since 7.30am but we now need to go to his mum's to fetch her sewing machine. I must be mad but I really need to adjust the bedroom curtains so they're higher than the radiator before the baby moves in and needs some warmth!


----------



## JessyG

I so grudge buying batteries! I feel like i spent a half the budget on all the different sized batteries for the bloody toys. 

Our swing thankfully is mains powered but i think you can out batteries in too if you want. 

Not much going in here today. DD isnt at nursery today. She does 4 hours mon-thurs with friday off so just been lazing about and now just made cupcakes. Yum. Looking forward to pizza for tea and a cupcake afterwards. I said to my OH i am taking today off cooking so frozen pizza for us all. Yah!!!

Looking forward to my OH being off over the weekendm definitely going to try and sort the house more and have a nap!!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

That's the thing though isn't it.... you need batteries and they blimmin know it so charge over and above for them.

I've just got in the door, went for a 45min walk and gave this 'curb walking' a go. 
I waited till it was getting dark before setting off as I knew i'd look kinda special and weird trawling through the streets lop sided :haha: Well its quite awkward and I think its done something... I think its irritated my back!! Its a bit achy where I fell on it when fainted. Jesus the last thing I want is that pain back. I shall give curb walking a miss from now on! 

Think tomorrow my husband and I are going to get up early ish and head to Greenwich for a wander around the park and he's banging on about going to the café for breakfast so may well do that, he needs to be enticed by food to leave the house haha.

Hope you've had a good birthday Daisies!


----------



## Sarahcake

Lmao so the curb walking wasn't a hit then &#128514;&#128514; ahh well, you don't know unless you try do you! Have a nice bath maybe and give that back a rest, take it as a pamper evening :) 

That will be a nice day for you tommorrow, enjoy it whilst you can getting out at a leisurely pace and without it becoming a military operation lol 

Today has been nesting part two. I've bleached the loo and bathroom fully, steam mopped all the lino in the house and cleaned more clean dirt &#128514; think I'm gonna have a nice bath myself in a bit, my son has come home from school with a stinking attitude on him so it's been 3 hours and I'm fed up already haha!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh Sarah...why am I not prepared for this child to eventually grow up and not always be happy and smiling?!! I am so not ready for hormones! :haha:

Been bouncing on the ball and my nipples are leaking :haha: oh my.


----------



## Soph1986

I hadn&#8217;t heard of kirb walking but I tried the sideways upstairs for hours! It didn&#8217;t work needless to say. 

Is anyone planning on breastfeeding? I had forgotten how painful and never ending the first days are. Cluster feeding all night!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I'm planning on breastfeeding. Been trying to read and learn as much as I can to understand and anticipate how hard it's going to be! A bit scary trying to imagine how hard it'll be...especially at night. I hope you're doing okay Soph!

Bounced on that darn ball for 3 hours last night. All it did was make my pelvis and thighs stiff :haha: oh and send the baby off to sleep, didnt get my usual movements last night


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww Soph. Hope it all works out soon.
I also plan to breastfeed but if it doesnt work it doesnt work. I can only try! 

Thanks for the tip on stair walking. Every time I go up to the toilet I walk up sideways and was thinking of doing a fair bit of stair walking today but I wont bother.

Im actually starting to believe that nothing works... baby will just come when she is ready.

Heading to Greenwich for a wander in the park and the market for food.
Have a lovely weekend all!


----------



## JessyG

Everytime i see a new post in here i get all excited thinking we may have a 'baby is here' or 'im on my way to hospital' post haha. 

Getting loads of braxton hicks again today. My OH is taking my DD swimming. Lets hope i dont go into labour while they are in the pool!! I doubt it but would be bloody typical. 

Is that you home now Soph. Have you agreed on a name yet? How has the recovery from elective section been in comparison to your emergency?


----------



## Sarahcake

Hope you are doing well Soph, I plan on trying BF again this time but I'll not be putting myself under the same strain as I did last time. Do you have any lanisoh? It was a lifesaver for me last time because it does hurt. 

Married, sadly as much as I wish they were smily and happy all the time, truth is their stroppy gits at times and I have nobody to blame but me for that because he's my double &#128514;

Hope you have a lovely day today London, as frustrating as it is, I think there just comes a certain point where nothing really seems like it is working and you just carry on with day to day life. That's when you'll be caught by surprise waters breaking in Asda or something though lol 

Ooo keep active on the Braxton Hicks you never know it may turn into something more! I must admit im the same as you, every time I open this thread I expect to see at least one baby here! 

As for me, OH let me stay in bed til 10 today as I actually slept all night and apparently baby was booting him in the back so hard this morning he gave up hope and got up and left me to it &#128514;&#128514; he did come with crumpets and coffee in bed for me which was a nice surprise. 

Had to take my engagement ring off this morning however, my fingers are all swollen. Nothing else, just my fingers and I think it's just heat (heating was on fill tilt this morning) but I feel like sausage fingers haha! Quiet day for us, haircuts for Logan and Lloyd and home again as it's tipping down lol


----------



## Jcliff

12 days. I'm ready &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;


----------



## Soph1986

Yeah I&#8217;m not now convinced anything helps to tempt baby out until they are ready. I also think the sweep gave me false hope because I knew I was already 1-2cm dilated and I had bloody show and lost mucus plug. It&#8217;s so hard not to obsess over everything though isn&#8217;t it! Not sure anyone can completely relax and just wait for it to happen.

JessyG the elective recovery was so so easy and can&#8217;t even compare to emergency. The whole thing was calm and lovely. 6 hours after he was out I was Showering without assistance and dressed in own clothes. Got home 48 hours later and was changing beds and doing housework. Definitely a positive experience.


----------



## London Kiwi

Glad to hear it was such a good experience for you Soph.

Yeah ive changed my tune a bit... think she will come when she is ready and wants to come out.

Went for a lovely walk in Greenwich park, cold but not too bad and no wind or rain which helped. Then down to the market and stuffed my face with lots of food. I feel great now :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Soph you saying that is like music to my ears. I'm in on Monday for mine and I've been panicking - not about the actual procedure itself but about the recovery. I'm so pleased to hear that it's gone so well for you so far. 

Glad your having a good day London! Yummy food is generally a good way for a day to become a good one haha! 

We've done a grand amount of nothing really today. Boys have got their hair cuts and are looking handsome, just about to pop a film on for us all and relax on the sofa as it's absolutely chucking it down still with no sign of let up lol might keep mini Mr attitudes attention for a few minutes at least!


----------



## JessyG

How do you all deal with visitors after the birth. I have just fallen out with OH because he doesnt udnerstand why i might not want his dad and partner visit the day i get out of hospital. He really isnt getting that i am in for fucking surgery and may not be up for getting dressed on day 2 and since i am going to try and bf this time i maybe want to do try do it alone without people i dont see very often sitting watching me. He just doesnt see what thr big deal is. Let folk come if they want. He says youll habe your mum here, to which i say yes because she helps. She will wash bottles for me or hang up the washing, make lunch for us or take B to the shop to get her out the house for 30 mins. His side do fuck all for us and never have. I dont see why they should have priority over my needs and wishes! 

Ugh fed up with his attitidue in all honesty.


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww Jessy... I really feel your pain.

We havent had an argument about it.... but its brewing!

My family are abroad so not an issue (apart from the constant messaging) but Adams family are all very local to us and are so excited to meet this baby that we get multiple messages a day and they keep saying cant wait to meet her when you get home... 

I only said to him this morning that the messages from his family are doing my bloody head in - that I feel like I dont want to text them for a day or two to even let them know shes here. They dont text him, just me - very annoying!!!

But!! Thats not the worst part....
Im giving birth in the hospital where his dad works! 
He is the eyes and ears of that place and I cant get past reception without one of the ladies yelling out to me. I have said to him, you wont even though Im there (I dont want my father in law knowing Im in labour) but as hes dating the bed matron and our last name is very uncommon chances are she will get a notification Im there and tell him.... unless of course she believes in patient confidentiality which I hope she does as I will be seriously mad!! 
Ive said this to my husband but he doesnt seem to get it.

His dad is the mortician (random but hes got a great personality for it, hes a real joker) and hes been there for 30 years, swipe pass for all departments due to his job and I can picture him at the end of my bed when Im legs in the air... I love him to pieces but no!! He can visit when she has arrived, and Ive had time to atleast clean myself up!

He said oh Jan will pop up and visit you (one of the receptionists) & I said - no! I will take the baby past reception on our way home. He doesnt really get it! 

So right now Im hoping baby times herself right and we go in after hours so I can atleast try and avoid some of this before I lose my shit!

Unfortunately i have no advice for You Jessy but I totally understand your issues!!


----------



## Daisies11

Im planning on breastfeeding Soph and bracing myself for those long nights. Its not easy at all! Hope youre doing ok with it. Glad that you had such a positive experience with the c section.

I think you ladies are right - it happens when it happens and probably when youre not expecting it - that was the case for me with ds anyway! 

Sarah - That sounds like a lovely morning getting a lay in & breakfast in bed! I might have to aim for that tomorrow!

Visitors after having baby is such a delicate subject. Thankfully I think me & dh are mostly on the same wavelength in that we feel like last time his whole paternity leave was spent having visitors and then when he went back to work the visitors were done and I was totally alone when it might have been nice to have people still visiting so they could have baby for half an hour while I showered or whatever. I think this time we both want to get more time for our little family, and I think if I say Im done in & dont want to see anyone hell understand that- however hes always a bit afraid to upset the Apple cart and disturb anyone elses plans so whether hell be as much help as I want I dont know.

I think its really unfair to compare your mums presence to that of other visitors Jessy, like you say if they do loads for your ordinarily and shed be there to take the lead with your daughter to give you rest time, that is very different from having other family members parading round for their cuppa & baby cuddles!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh I wish I could offer you both some advice but I'm kinda in the same boat with this one. I've already had to talk mother in law out of pacing the corridors outside waiting for news when I just want Lloyd there. But she lives in the same street as us so there's no chance she isn't going to be here all the time. I've already said that I don't want her here all the time - I love her to death I truly do and I know she's just excited and means well, but I want a few days where I can try and establish some normality. It's gonna cause tears before next week is out I can see it coming. 

London, in all seriousness, if he uses that swipe pass to get in, he is in the shit big time it's a massive no no. I'm leaving mine out of eyeshot as I'm sure mine would be used for the same purpose if I didn't. 

When you go onto the maternity ward, speak to the receptionist / Clark, this goes for you too Jessy and ask that no information about you is passed on over the phone and that you are not taking calls right now. They will pass that on to whoever you ask them too, if you want to give them specific names on a no no list then that is what they are there for. I had to do that for my son as I had friends who when they weren't getting anywhere by my mobile, or text, or Facebook they started ringing the ward then eventually showed up. They were told nothing and asked to leave. 

They take your privacy very seriously there and won't let just anybody in especially if you have already spoken to them. I think that could be quite important for you London as he has the tools to be able to just walk on in there. 

So stressful isn't it. Things you don't think that you would have to think about, you do. It's amazing how little people really do think of your privacy and dignity sometimes.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hope you're all enjoying your Saturday ladies! A quiet one for us too after some manic kitchen cleaning this morning! Tomorrow we hopefully finally do our pregnancy photos as long as the weather holds up!


----------



## JessyG

I eventually broke down and said look its stressful enough the thought of the birth and recovery and dealing with a newborn again i dont want you to decide for me how i will be feeling.

It sounds bad but we see his dad maybe 3 times a year so why should his feelings have priority over mine, the person who has carried both his children. 

He says he gets it now but i imagine its gonna come up again before thursday.


----------



## JessyG

LK in your situation i would def tell the front desk you dont want your FIL just turning up unannounced. 

OHs dads partner came in the hospital after i had DD and the curtain was shut, because i wanted some privacy to try and breastfeed (we were in a ward of 4) she just came in opened the curtain and sat down. How dare she think thats ok. 

Thankfully the only people who know about my section date are my mum and dad so they wont even know i am in hospital until afterwards.


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww pregnancy photos sound nice, I do regret not doing anything like that to be honest but I'm really just not confident enough in front of a camera unfortunately. 

Also holllllly crap I would have been absolutely livid if they did that to me Jesus Christ that's so disrespectful!! The air would have been blue and I'd have probably ended up doing some permenant damage to that relationship at the time if that were me. How do people think that that is ok?? 

I'm glad he is starting to understand from your point of view though, 3 times a year against the mother of your children... Should be pretty easy to prioritise those needs...


----------



## Marriedlaydee

My post popped up in the middle of all that sorry! Didn't see any of it!

To stick in my opinion, I'm shocked and disgusted that those things happened for you ladies! Being a first timer I am a bit clueless about how it'll be after the birth. I get everyone wants to meet the newborn when they're all scrunched up and brand new...but youre so right when it comes to breastfeeding and recovery...last thing you want is small talk and visitors who are hard to drop the hint to leave to! Oh My, I'm a bit frightened :haha:

Me and my DH have said that if all goes smooth, plan is to not text or call anyone when labour is happening. And depending on what time of day it is...give ourselves an amount of time with the baby when no one knows they've entered the world....then reality will hit and we will have to decide if people can visit at hospital or at home.

I think I'd rather a flying visit at hospital so that establishing things at home aren't interrupted but we have no idea what's best! But having breastfeeding interrupted when it's going to be so hard those first few days leads me tempted to say no visitors for a week.

Also I hate my photo taken, I'm actually a photographer lol. But decided I really want these photos taking after 7 years of trying for this baby :)


----------



## JessyG

The photos sound like such a lovely idea marriedlaydee! 

My OH just laughs everything off but i wasnt best pleased. We have fallen out in the past (after the birth) and my OH hates to upset the apple cart especially when his dads involved. Last time we fell out i text hom to say you deal with this because if i do, the relationship will not recover. 

I feel like a big emotional mess today for some reason.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh jessy that is really rubbish! Sounds like I'm lucky my husband really hates visitors even if it is family haha :haha: my mother in law keeps saying 'you've no idea how excited I am. I love new baby smell.' I dunno why it bothered me but I am worried that I'm going to be too attached and not let this baby go! She's my mother in law but to me as nasty as this sounds isn't someone I know or love...??? So when my brother in law also said 'wait for all the pranks I'm gonna pull on my nephew or niece' I got massively offended! I'm gonna be a terrible daughter in law and not let them near the baby lol. And I'll deserve a telling off for thinking it as it's their grandchild but to me this is our child not my mother in laws and may be I'll move past the feeling...but right now at the start I'm going to be easily offended by any interferring.

Oh it's all so exciting but daunting! It was hubbys idea to keep the birth a secret :haha: now that would really upset people!!!


----------



## JessyG

You are allowed. I was massively protective over DD (still am) and i felt guilty to an extent. This time, no guilt at all. My children are the most precious part of my life and so therefore why cant I want to protect them and keep them all go myself when they are so small. 

She isnt technically her grandma. OHs mum died but she has always called herself granny and so did my OH so it sort of stuck. She doesny treat my DD like she treats her 'real' grandkids so i wish i had put my foot down and said this is ..... (her name) grandads friend rather than granny. She buys DD birthday and christmas presents and an advent calendar each year but thats where it ends really. 

Oh well maybe its time i just got over it.


----------



## London Kiwi

I totally understand you ladies being protective over your little ones and so you should be.

Married like you - first time being a mum for me! 
We do appreciate that we are going to get lots of visitors and we are ok with that... in fact we have already got people booked in for weekends to come. but I do think that its important to have our own time too. We have someone staying with us from Amsterdam next weekend but he's the reason Adam and I met so I think we'll let him away with it ;) 

Its been an interesting night in our house...
I cooked up a bit chilli for dinner tonight so we invited my father in law over. As us ladies had been talking about it I thought, I will just mention something about him not welcoming himself into the birthing suite..

Conversation went a little like below..... 
"I'll know you're there, people will tell me" he said.
"not if they value their jobs and know about patient confidentiality they wont" I replied.
"but they still will" he continued.

Anyway after a bit of back and forth he kinda re tracked what he had said and said that it was our time and he would come up when I was ready. I was pleased about that. Its not like I don't want him there, its his first grandchild, but I don't want him pestering us when I'm in labour and being there as soon as she's popped out.

Well then just before he was leaving he said he would mention to his brothers and their wives that they need to lay off messaging me a bit and that he wished me the best of luck etc etc... I thought brilliant, we have got somewhere....
UNTIL
Adam then goes, "well let you know when something happens"
ah hang on!! we'll let you know when she's here I said. No I will be telling Dad when you're in labour

Back to square one... :dohh:

I think i'll have a conversation tomorrow I cant think about it anymore tonight hahahaha.

Sarah - not long now!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Daisies11

Married - I think your plan is the best way to go if you can. With ds it was always just going to be me & dh at the hospital but I told my mum Id let her know when I was in labour and we were going. In the end it all happened that quickly that we just went, he was born and then we called to say he was here. It was amazing as there were no distractions and no one else to consider, just us. It obviously cant be that way for us this time as we have ds to get care sorted for, but I wish it could be as it made it so much calmer.

I think sometimes men just are unable to understand how we are feeling with hormones running high, being tired and overwhelmed with having a new born and so dont give enough credit to our feelings and opinions on things like visitors as its easy to dismiss it as us being in over the top when they dont want to upset other family members.

Glad youve had a chat with him Jessy and hope its all been taken on board! 

Im dreading all the parenting opinions again - why is it that people always think they know your baby/child better than you do, even when it is 20 odd years since they last had a newborn!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I think you're right Daisies, men just don't 100% understand the emotions perhaps and for you London, your other half just sees it as the excitement of labour and birth and family needing to know. On the outside yes that's really lovely for everyone to be involved. For the lady who has to go through the pain whether its natural or c section....then recovery afterwards; it's a little different! Great to anyone who is so open and happy for all visitors straight away I think it's lovely. I am a little glad so many of you here are on my wavelength and a bit choosy about who, when and how.

London I think you were right...best to go back to the discussion again and broach the idea of just getting yourselves to the hospital and focusing on you without texting or ringing s bunch of people to tell them you're in labour. Maybe present the idea that when you're there you will let him know if you've changed your mind, otherwise that is how you currently see your birth plan and feel very calm and happy about that decision.

When I told the grandparents to be it wasn't a big discussion so I got no come back from it...I do wonder if they took what to said truthfully or may be didn't believe us. Either way we won't be visiting our parents again before the baby comes so we can dodge phone calls and texts. Already had one from my dad Saturday afternoon asking if his grandchild was here yet! :haha: bless him. This is only going to step up a notch now isn't it?! Waiting for the flurry of texts and messages! I have still been posting things on Instagram and feel that showing a presence is for now keeping people at bay as if I'm online posting pictures of my dog etc etc...I'm probably stopping that question for whether I'm having this baby yet lol. However I'm going to be a bit more cautious next week about things I post or say As if I get even one comment saying 'so that baby isn't here yet'or anything like it...Well, comments will be disabled or I'm going off the radar. Probably easier to jut stay off social media for now and keep people guessing :haha: 

I can't wait for this baby to start making it's arrival! As soon as we are at that hospital, phones are being turned off or on silent hidden away! I'd love DH to film a few seconds once baby is here and take photos but my phone will 100% stay off as he's better at ignoring people and no one on his social media knows he's having a baby anyway lol.

Oh and lastly...Single digits at last...9 days until due date! It's exciting even if baby is late...Single digits is just scary eeek!


----------



## London Kiwi

Yay to single digits Married!! 
Today Im 40+6 so Ill be in double digits the other way soon :haha:

To be honest I think when my husband sees the pain Im he may not even suggest calling his dad. I think if Im having a long labour and he needs a lunch buddy while at the hospital that might be when he will want to call him.... but we shall see on the day as there will be an argument! And who wants to fight with a woman In labour?!

So last night I woke up around 12.30am with some pretty intense period like cramps and a very tight bump - thought hmmm is this the start of something? It took me a good while to get back to sleep. This morning - nothing, nothing at all!! Our bodies work in mysterious ways!!


----------



## Sarahcake

It does sound like we are all very much on the same wavelength when it comes to what is too much afterwards. Don't be afraid to put your foot down at the time if it is too much. It can be done without being rude but you are well within your rights to be firm about what you want and if your not feeling up to it, then that is the fact of the matter and one way or another, end of story. 

My last day being pregnant...surreal feeling...like with my induction I knew I wasnt going to be pregnant for much longer but I didn't know exactly when that would end, whereas I know that it will defo be over tommorrow. Very strange feeling.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarah I bet it's strange! Do you feel a bit sad?!! Or just relieved? :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

I kind of do feel a bit sad? I know that sounds wierd but I'm really going to miss feeling her wriggling around in there. I've actually been more comfortable - besides the stomach issues, this last week so I've enjoyed it a bit more so yeah, a little sad! Although relieved that it's nearly over at the same time as I am hideously inpatient &#128514;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I don't think it's weird! For me and DH we are a little bit scared and have got comfy and used to this baby being inside. As much as the next stage equally scares me and excites me...I will miss the convenience of pregnancy and the ease at which we can go about our lives :haha: I am looking forward to getting back to my pre pregnancy weight and beyond but it's been nice to not worry about what I eat. I'm dreading getting back on slimming world and thinking a bit more carefully :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

I am going to keep up all the healthy eating myself Married. 
I have had a lot of people tell me that I look healthier pregnant than when I'm not -I'm sure there is a compliment in there somewhere hahaha

I need to weigh myself this week but when I did about 10 days ago I had only put on 2kg which is a miracle!! But I think it was due to not drinking wine (love a drink!) healthier eating, going swimming most days and a small bump.

No word from Daisies today.... I pray she's had her baby, there's hope for me yet! :)

Just been for a walk and I'm contemplating washing the windows. They are filthy and I've run out of other things to clean haha


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I'm too scared to weigh myself...I think I could do it but figured I should wait another week, see how big I am then feel good when the water and baby weight come off haha. Then I can do the hard work. I got down to a size 6 at 10 1/2 stone in 2013...when I got pregnant I was back up to my original 14 stone :( I can't imagine me at 16 stone but I must he tipping that. Surprisingly all my jeans from being 14 stone still fit me 6 months into my pregnancy and the only reasons my tops didn't was because of my expanding boobs! Lol. So I haven't done too bad. This is why I'm hoping breastfeeding really does help get the baby weight off quicker.

I have already batch cooked and frozen a few meals but want to do more next week. We have now pretty much run out of all the junk food on the house so probably the perfect opportunity to do a small food shop and stop buying biscuits and bad food! It's so so hard though...and I'm fully anticipating I will find it so item times harder with a baby when all I'll want to do is eat something quick and convenient. It takes a lot of organising to make sure fridge nibbles are healthy things! 

Hoping it's also quiet because some babies are being born right now! We just got back from our photography session. She showed me a couple I'm so happy! Will have to wait about a week for them though. Eeek.


----------



## Sarahcake

Today's quiet day has turned into being taken for a carvery by my lovely father in law, emptying out the dreaded toy cupboard under the stairs, tip run and rearranging the front room &#128514; it's made the day go pretty quick in fairness. Just spending some quality time with Logan now as he's staying with mother in law tonight as she's taking him school, then next time I'll see him I'll be a mum of two :O 

And don't even get me started about my weight &#128514; I was doing ok, on slimming world, but that went to pot when I discovered I was pregnant &#128514;


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarah any diet kind of has to though! And we have to be kind to ourselves with newborns too I'm not expecting miracles...doughnuts may be the only thing to get me through a sleepless night so I won't be depriving myself! 

And good luck tomorrow!!! So so excited! Been bouncing on my ball hoping I can join you all with a January baby still!


----------



## JessyG

Oh wow its tomorrow sarah!!! How freaking exciting is that.

Anyone realising they still have stuff to buy! Haha i never did buy the prep machine so ordered it today! Aldi also have a cute little buggy organiser with elephants on it for 4.99. I also have my handbag which could be used as a changing bag, a blooming gorgeous changing bag from when i had DD and a mini yummy mummy so really i dont need it but i cant help myself!!

We were also looking at holidays. Been to center parcs last 2 years so thought we'd do it again before DD starts school and we are restricted to school holidays which are horrifically expensive.


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you ladies <3 I'll be sure to update as soon as I can. Sat down now, watching TV chilling out - starting to get nervous now, and I know I won't sleep at all tonight &#128514; ranitadine at 10pm, then attempt to sleep haha! 

I'm sure I'm going to get there tommorrow Jessy and think CRAP, IVE NOT BOUGHT XYZ item lol that's normal I think as we've all got so much stuff on our minds! 

I've never been to centre parcs but it looks lovely there, defo give that a look before the school holiday planning has to factor in because it really does cost an absolute fortune :(


----------



## JessyG

Yeah we are going in May so before the holidays. We have been twice before but both timea in September so will be nice to go in May and hopefully some decent weather. Last time i was there i was about 24 weeks pregnant and couldnt do all the walking. I also hate swimming but my OH and daughter love it so they have said i must go in this year cause ill at least be able to stay in the baby bit with the wee man while they go down the flumes eeeeek!


----------



## Daisies11

Hey, just checking in to see if any babies have arrived. Mine has not. 41 weeks today!

Been quiet as I have an awful sickness bug - was up all last night throwing up and I am just attempting to eat a little bit of something now, praying it stays down!

Good luck for tomorrow Sarah, cant wait to hear a baby announcement!


----------



## Sarahcake

That sounds like a good excuse to mooch about in the nice warm kids bit with little man to me Jessy, sounds relaxing! 

Ahh daisies no :( sorry to hear your feeling arse like that. Little sips of water here and there, keep yourself hydrated but don't overdo it. Awful at the best of times, let alone 41 weeks pregnant poor bugger. I really hope you feel better very soon. 

Thank you very much :) x


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww Daisies, sorry to hear you feel so crap.
In the same boat as you.... 41 weeks tomorrow and no baby!

I did have some bad cramps last night but no sign of anything like that today. Absolutely nothing!

Sarah - ALL THE BEST for tomorrow, cant wait to hear that Harley has arrived, make sure you post a pic!!


----------



## JessyG

Yes sarah all the best for tomorrow. Cannot wait to here the happy news.

Daisies that sucks. Poor you. Maybe its not a bug though and the start of something? I was convinced someone would give birth this weekend and damnit we still have 2.5 hours left of the weekend :haha: in a seriousness i hope you manage to keep the food down and feel better tomorrow.

I had a nap today! Felt soo good to just lie down for an hour completely uninterrupted. Back to the usual tomorrow, up and to nursery for 8:30. Gotta pick up my ranatidine or whatever it is called from the docs and the nothing until i have to pick up DD at 12:30. It sounds wild outside rain and wind so hoping thay dies down before the morning!


----------



## London Kiwi

Jessy id happily give birth in the next 2.5hours!!!
But shes not ready to meet the World yet - come on Baby!!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

A final good luck Sarah! Cannot wait to hear tomorrow!

Daisies so sorry you've been ill, hope it passes with ease by tomorrow!


----------



## London Kiwi

41 weeks today...

TERRIBLE sleep last night, not sure you can call it sleep!
I woke about 2am and that was me for the night, managed to doze off again around 6 for half hour.
No discomfort or anything, pure insomnia.

If Im going to be up all night atleast if the baby was here Id have a good excuse!!


----------



## JessyG

Good news though LK is they will definitely induce you this week wont they? So you will have your baby by the end of the week! Silver lining and all that. Obvs made it super comfy for her in there. 

How are you feeling today daisies? 

Sarah good luck again, ill be checking back regularly for an update. 

AFM not long back from dropping DD at nursery. Plan on doing sod all until i need to pop to docs and pick up my prescription then DD from nursery and back home for lunch. May set up the moses basket if i can face tidying up our bedroom first!


----------



## London Kiwi

Youre totally right Jessy! I have been telling myself that I should make the most of the week as she will be here before i know it.
I think they will induce me on Friday or Saturday.
Im in two minds about calling my midwife today to see if I can get my next sweep (not that I want one after last week haha) moved to today or tomorrow but they are incredibly busy so Ill prob need to wait until my appointment on Weds.

I havent set up the pram yet and was thinking about doing that today. Its still in the box!


----------



## Sarahcake

So much waiting omg. Slept like arse last night as predicted and I was actually first on the list this morning, been gowned up and ready to go since 7am lol apparently though it's manic and there's been a few emergencies, nothing I can do about that but I'm so impatient. 

Lloyd is currently munching tea and toast in his scrubs (which by the way, look great on him &#128514;) and I'm starving &#128514; all is well though, good spirits and were being made to feel really comfortable and welcomed :) hope your all ok x


----------



## London Kiwi

Super excited for you Sarah!
Keep us posted.

Cant wait to hear your news!!


----------



## JessyG

Thats what i am expecting on thursday too Sarah. I have to be there for 8am but i fully expect it will be lunch time or afternoon before i am actually taken.

Glad its all very nice and relaxed though.

My back is in agony today, getting shooting pains in my lower back. Just set up the moses basket and it near killed me just going up the stairs. Ridiculous or what!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahh hope things are moving forward now Sarah! Waiting is the worst your anticipation must be through the roof! :haha:

Sorry to say I had a nice long sleep and just woken up lol. It was interrupted though, twice to go to the toilet, a bunch more cos hubby is snoring and yet again I habe fluid build up in my ears...which is so annoying as it's pretty noisy and distracting. Thank God for just being able to hang out and drift off in bed I guess! I'll enjoy it while I can but I've had enough of the ringing noise so time to get my butt up!

Can't wait to hear of more babies born this week!


----------



## Soph1986

Ahhh so exciting sarahcake!!!! I hope all goes well for you and it&#8217;s an easy recovery. 

Well done to all those still pregnant! Not long and the heartburn and SPD will be over. Both had gone for me within 24 hours.


----------



## Daisies11

That sounds like a rubbish night London, pregnancy insomnia is the worst. Hope you get some better rest tonight.

That must be a killer watching you OH enjoy his tea & toast while youre starving Sarah! I hope youre down fo the c section by now!

Thats a good thing to look forward to Soph - cant wait to no longer have the heartburn and spd!

Im feeling a load better today, just got to get eating properly again now to get some energy in me. Off to the midwife this afternoon and then I might go for a nice scone & cup of tea at the m&s cafe with all the old dears that hang out there!


----------



## London Kiwi

Glad to hear you're feeling better Daisies.
Will you be getting a sweep today?

I'm not long home from my swim, surprised I'm still going at 41 weeks... it is getting a bit harder but will try keep it up until she arrives.


----------



## Daisies11

Yes, been to see her and she was able to do the sweep today. She said my cervix is still very posterior, but she was able to get in and do a good sweep she said. Apparently 1-2cm dilated so hoping that means something is going on in there.

Induction booked for 9am Friday, so hopefully well have a baby by the weekend if not before. I dont want it to get to induction as that means more monitoring and I want to go on the midwife led unit, but its nice to have a definite light at the end of the tunnel!

I cant believe how well youre doing London still managing to go swimming - props to you for even fitting in a swimsuit still &#128514; Ive just come to our local small shopping centre, walked for 15 mins and given it up for tea and cake!


----------



## London Kiwi

Great to hear she got in there Daisies. 
I really hope you go naturally before then, I feel positive hearing that she was able to do a sweep, hopefully the same will happen for me when I go on Weds afternoon.

I am still squeezing into a non-maternity swimsuit (just!) but barely :haha:
It needs to be thrown out, its quite stretched. 
Its a nice feeling being weightless in the pool... I am just doing half hour of breaststroke lengths nothing too intense, certainly don't have the energy for more than that.

Tea and cake sounds lovely... I may raid the biscuits I think!

Sarah.. hope all went well today and I look forward to your update.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So envious I'd love to have gone swimming but definitely wouldn't have fit in my suit! Well done you...are you not worried about waters breaking in the pool?!!! Just my irrational fear ignore me :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

Married haha I had that exact thought this morning!!
Would I just casually get out and pretend nothing happened :blush:.... or would I have to tell the staff :shrug:
I will prob think about it every morning this week now!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

London Kiwi said:


> Married haha I had that exact thought this morning!!
> Would I just casually get out and pretend nothing happened :blush:.... or would I have to tell the staff :shrug:
> I will prob think about it every morning this week now!!

Ha! I'm sure it won't happen like that and if it does, you'll be way too excited and focused on getting to hospital to care :haha: 

One week to due date and this birth ball bouncing isn't doing much except tone my thighs :haha:


----------



## JessyG

We have some very comfy babies in there. If i wasnt having a section i think its go overdue this time. My waters broke at exactly 39 weeks with DD but i feel he isnt likely to budge at all until he is removed, so to speak!

Cant wait to hear from sarah!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Yes not long till your section Jessy! :) 

At this rate you'll have your baby before me Married!


----------



## Daisies11

These babies really are comfy. I think theyre just smart enough to know its horrible & cold so theyre staying where theyre cozy. Snow forecast here for some of this week though, so hoping baby doesnt have me digging the car out to get to hospital to give birth!

Married, at least youre getting some benefit from the ball bouncing. I know my thighs could deffo do with some toning after the last few months of eating what I fancy!

Ill be crossing my fingers that you have a more positive experience at your appointment on Wednesday London (if baby hasnt come by then). I came away feeling a lot more positive today in that she was able to do it & I have a definite end in sight with the induction being booked, last week was just so demoralising.


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies! 

Little miss Harley Ann was born this morning at 11:36am weighing 6lb 12oz and she's absolutely beautiful! So diddy and content bless her. 

My csection experience was wonderful to be honest. I was looked after from start to finish by a fantastic team of people who listened to my concerns and made me feel secure. 

Everything went really well, and was over in an hour - a bit longer than normal due to the dressings I have to have. 

She's such a content, happy baby so far. I was breastfeeding to begin with but I have switched to a bottle as I was a bit too poorly to feed afterwards but we are taking it as it comes. 

Much love to you all, I can't wait for you to meet your Baba's I'm so excited for you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20180115-WA0121.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Daisies11

What a gorgeous dinky little doll! Congratulations & well done!

Glad to hear your c section went well & was a positive experience.

Let this be the start of baby week for this group!


----------



## London Kiwi

Ahhhh Look at her!! Congrats Sarah - She is Gorgeous!! 
Great to hear everything went well, Hope you all get home soon enough so Logan can meet his little sister!

Daisies, I really think you're right. It couldn't possibly be worse than last week and there is an end date now so she's going to be here this weekend at the latest. I hope to not end up being induced but what will be will be.

I was cooking dinner before and in the space of 20mins I got 4 text messages asking me if the baby was here yet, you know what pissed me off the most..... one didn't even say anything it literally just had a question mark and that's it!! I am proper annoyed at that. ggrrrrr!!


----------



## JessyG

Good grief she is freaking adorable! Massive congratulations Sarah.

Its lovely to hear you had such a good experience with your section. Do what you need to do with regards to feeding take it one day at a time.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

London...Oh my! I hope you ignored all the texts...keep them guessing :haha:

Congratulations Sarah she's beautiful! Hope you recover quickly and can go home soon!

I have had a horrid blocked feeling in my ears for 24 hours now...I'm going to assume it's fluid retention...how inconvenient! Have had to have the TV on all day so that I'm not focused on the 'noise'


----------



## Soph1986

Congratulations sarahcake she is beautiful! 

Hope the next few days are as comfortable as they can be for you. Definitely focus on recovery and don&#8217;t worry about breastfeeding xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks ladies <3 I am actually in a surprisingly little amount of pain. Keeping on top of paracetamol just to keep something in my system but actually, I feel fine. Managed a walk around the ward and a sit in the chair which was nice. 

Was just nodding off then little lady has decided to be nice and alert so the midwives have taken her off to do their checks on her so I can get an hour's kip. I think I'm still in excitement mode though because it's impossible to sleep at the moment! 

Omg London, 4 in the space of dinner cooking? Ouch. I would just keep people guessing and not answer lol but then, I'm quite mean! &#128514; 

Was trying to upload a photo but apparently all of mine are too large. Pain in the butt system!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Bright eyed and bushy tailed at 11pm &#128514; good job she's cute haha!
 



Attached Files:







inCollage_20180115_231109420.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## London Kiwi

Wow shes so alert!!
Spam away with the photos, can never have too many I say!
Lovely of the midwives to take care of her, you should totally try get some sleep.

Im heading to bed myself... fingers crossed I dont wake at 3am
Again!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahh Sarah no wonder you can't go to sleep! Too much adrenaline and she's too gorgeous to miss a second of! Do try while you can though :)

1am and officially 39 weeks :haha: so ready to meet this baby. I've been trying to be super productive but I get tired so easy! I took up the curtains then just couldn't bring myself to do anything else! Not much to do but my little daily list book has a good chunk to finish tomorrow. I don't see me getting to a day when I go...nothing to do!!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I really hope there's some baby action for you all soon, I'm just as impatient waiting for yours as I was my own! 

Looks like ill be going home this afternoon if all is well with my blood tests. Had the catheter out this morning so currently packing myself full of fluids so I'll pee &#128514; 

Pain is at a very very minimal level today, more just an ache as I move but I'm up walking around, I can have a shower this morning which will be heavenly lol 

Little miss was so content all night. I've carried on with the bottles to be honest as after speaking to the midwife last night about it all she said there's babies who are much more settled if they are able to have a good amount of milk at a routine time. She thinks Harley is one of these babies and I'm inclined to agree. I had to wake her for all of her feeds last night!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

That's great news Sarah on all accounts! You're doing so well I really hope it's a relatively settled start for you all when you get home!

I used the electric breast pump last night in a bid to give this baby freedom....nothing lol. Research says something like people who do it more likely to start labour in 72 hours after than people who don't blah blah....I won't be holding my breath lol.


----------



## Sarahcake

I have also heard that about the breast pumping. It's got to be worth a try doesn't it! Just do little an often I guess, short bursts save making yourself sore. 

72 hours is a pretty good statistic mind, can't see it doing any harm! 

Everything is just very chilled so far, hopefully that continues once back home!


----------



## London Kiwi

Sarah sounds like you have a little angel there! & great to hear that the pain is minimal - Speedy recovery for you fingers crossed.
Hope you get to go home today :)

Daisies - how are you feeling after the sweep?

My midwife has a free appointment today so I'm going this afternoon for my sweep instead of tomorrow. 
I am trying not to get my hopes up that its going to work this time, esp after last week so I'll go there with no expectations and if it works then happy days.

I guess either way, she'll give me an induction date today so I have an end point to focus on.

Married, I had read about the breast pump theory, gave it a go the other day then got bored :haha:


----------



## JessyG

Aww thats great sarah. So glad she is so content and happy on her formula. 

Its snowing again here! Made for an interesting walk to nursery. Made it there and bacl safely then popped to tesco when snow went off for something for tea and milk. Depends on snow at 12 i may drive to the nursery instead of walk but will see how it goes.

Sooo sooo tired and out of breath now. 2 days to go, i am sooo excited to meet him now. When in tesco i bought another baby blanket. Like he needs yet another baby blanket!!!!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Jessy :haha: never too many blankets!!!

Yeah I was pretty sore last night was an experience! Just been for a walk around the city, only walked just over a mile but yikes....wasn't very comfortable could feel the pressure! Back home now and bored again! I think I'll get the sewing machine out again and take up the nets I've been meaning to do for 2 years! :haha:


----------



## Daisies11

Thats great news Sarah, hope you get home quickly and can start settling into life with your new addition.

London - feeling fine, doesnt seem to have done a deal. Lost some of my mucous plug through the night and this morning and a bit of it had a slight tinge of blood so I got all excited that something might be happening as the first sign with my son was losing bloody tinged plug but doesnt seem to have turned into anything. 

Hope yours goes well today and gets baby moving! Like you say, its nice to get an induction date and have an end point to focus on.

Hope the snow doesnt cause you any problems Jessy. It was forecast for here but all that we have had is a tonne of rain and a load of sleet which fell just as I was walking back to the car from dropping off ds leaving me looking like a drowned rat!


----------



## London Kiwi

Daisies sounds like something is slowly happening - still a few days before your induction, Come on baby!!

Unfortunately I am feeling really quite negative about my appointment. I feel like my cervix is going to be totally closed yet again. It was so horrible last Weds I feel like I'm going to be just as disappointed today. Guess I will wait and see!


----------



## JessyG

What time is your appointment LK? I am sure it wont be as disappointing as last week. At the very least you'll have an induction date to look forward too! And it will be this week i imagine. Is it 10 days over they let you go until? Or 14?


----------



## Daisies11

London I felt exactly the same before mine yesterday - hope it went well & you got an induction date booked in too - let us know how you got on!


----------



## Daisies11

Ooh and Sarah have you made it home?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

London I hope you're not back online because something is happening!!!! 

Ok so nearly three hours later I've taken up two sets of nets...one more to go for the least important room but determined to spend the next hour productively! It's been exhausting though, had to get on my hands and knees to pin them and cut them so wasn't the quickest or most graceful task I've ever completed! 

Hoping everyone's Tuesday evening goes a bit more relaxed than mine :haha:


----------



## JessyG

I am stressing a little. Its snowing like mad here and where my mum lives. I have my pre op tomorrow at 9am and have to drop my DD at nursery at 8:30. Its not possible to get to the hospital for 9 if i have to drop her off so the plan was my mum was gonna do it while i go to the hospital but now we are both thinking it wont be safe for her to drive through. Worst case scenario i have to take my DD to the hospital with me but i cant imagine that going down well with them plus i need my mum here on thurs so i can get to the hospital for my section. Really really starting to stress now.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh jessy that's a dilemma I blooming hate snow I'm sorry it's messing everything up!! I hope you find a solution or that the snow is cleared by rain?? :(


----------



## JessyG

I have asked my OH if he could maybe ask to start a little later and take DD to nursery so i can go to the hospital. He grumps and moans about it. He basically hates having to be an inconvenience to his boss. He then in the next sentence says he doesnt want me driving to the hospital in the snow......ehhhhh!! What exactly do you want from me. 

Next sentence. Asked to go out for a piss up with his work in early feb. I said hell no!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh jessy! Well sounds to me like he needs to take you to the hospital too! You're in a time in your lives where surely his boss can be flexible due to the circumstances yikes! I really hope you get to a solution soon where he gets out his strop lol.

I'm definitely bigger this week...wow
 



Attached Files:







bumpie_week_39_flag.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh Jessy, not good!
Snow can be so unpredictable cant it.
Putting it politely I say bugger his boss!! Its one day and he needs to help you out plus Im sure there will be other people in less than ideal situations tomorrow. Hope you can find a solution!

Right so Midwife!
She attempted a sweep.... external cervix open but internal cervix closed so she couldnt sweep the membranes. But on a good note she said my cervix is very soft which is good news.
Here i was thinking - didnt know we had two cervix but I think they mean it has two ends and the vaginal end is open, baby end is closed.
So didnt work again but weirdly I felt a lot better this week as progress was made and sounds like things are going in the right direction.
Induction was booked in for Saturday. 

But alas Im currently sitting in the hospital as she was a bit concerned yet again about movements and my bump size so sent me for monitoring.
Well that was 3 hours ago and Im still here...
Did an hour of monitoring but the doctor wasnt happy with the result so made me do another half hour... now waiting for the doctor to review the second one.
There has been mention of inducing me earlier but they also said there is no room on the ante natal Ward and Ill be an inpatient so logistically it doesnt really work tonight. The midwife also said they may ask me to come back in tomorrow.... waiting waiting waiting for an answer.
And Im SUPER HUNGRY so hope they hurry up haha.

On a good note the baby seems fine! Just they are really busy (they did 8 c sections today apparently!) and its just been handover so Im kinda stuck in the middle of it all.

Shall keep you posted! But i feel like Ill be heading home.... VIA MACCAS!


----------



## London Kiwi

Love the bump Married!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh London wow...sorry they're keeping you waiting I was secretly hoping they'll let you have your baby tonight by the end of that post but sounds like not tonight then! You sound starving I could kill for a maccy D's great thinking! Lol. 

I'm glad they're looking after you and bubs apart from starving you :) and thanks...baby is trying to break out front way lol


----------



## London Kiwi

2am and wide awake on a ward...
Yep in hospital and being induced.
Jesus it really does sound like a long process, I could be here a while...

They let me go home to get my bag etc and then I got back here about 10.30pm. 
They have only just inserted the pessary and said they assess it in 24 hours and go from there. Unless anything happens in the meantime but Im doubtful.

Although the midwife said she could feel the babies head so I guess you never know! 

One more hour hooked up to the monitoring machine then hopefully I can get some sleep ! 

Jessy - good luck with the snow!! 

Ladies - some more babies this week please!


----------



## Soph1986

Ahhh! Good luck London!! Hope it&#8217;s a quick process.


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks Soph!
Heres Hoping.
As always, keep you all posted!

Must be time for some more baby pics ladies!!


----------



## JessyG

Eeeeek 2:30am up for a pee and saw this LK! Good luck lovely. Lets hope your induction is quick and you have a baby in your arms in a few hours.

I am still stressing about the snow but it will just have to work out!


----------



## Daisies11

Eek thats exciting London! Hope its speedy for you! Im very jealous that youve just jumped the queue and got in before me! Hope you managed to get some rest on the ward last night.

Jessy hope youve managed to make a plan with the snow so that you can get everywhere you need to be. I never get why people are so excited for snow to come, its always a blooming inconvenience!

No change here so looks like my sweep did nothing. On the plus side though I had an amazing nights sleep last night so feeling good from that!


----------



## London Kiwi

Sorry Daisies!! Theres still time for your little one to come and beat mine out! I dont think she will be born until tomorrow (hopefully Im not still waiting on Friday).
They said this first drug should take around 24 hours but they monitor me
Every 6 so we shall wait and see! 

No sleep. Was horrendous! Hoping to doze on and off during the day. But as I can hear some poor woman screaming Im not sure thats going to happen! 

Jessy good luck negotiating the snow today!! And not long now till bubs is here! 

Sarah did you go home yesterday?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I got so excited for you London yay!!! But 24 hours?? Waiting in hospital??? I hope it happens quickly for you but that sounds like zero fun stuck in hospital Waiting!!! Did u at least go eat?!!! Lol (I think of the important things first :haha:)

Excuse the low quality but so excited and wanted to share with you ladies one photo taken on Sunday of me my husband and our dog :)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180117-093610.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JessyG

Aww thats lovely married!! Cute.

Hope things are moving aling nicely for you LK. Ok so this morning has been a bit of a nightmare but i am so glad i have my mum here now. She arrived at 7:30. I got DD ready for nursery she shovelled the path got her ot nursery for 8:30 but then it took us 45 mins to drive a 10 min drive to the hospital because the traffic was horrific. Made it 30 mins late but i was the first one to arrive. Even the doctor hadnt arrived yet. Got my antenatal check everything ok and my bloods taken for tomorrow. Picked up my prescription for ranitadine and about to head to DDs school for her enrolment into p1. will then head home for lunch and to finish packing hospital bags.


----------



## London Kiwi

Married - gorgeous pic.
Omg I have to show this to my husband!! What&#8217;s your dogs name.... he will melt when he sees this!!

Yes I got maccas! A very speedy one as had to grab all my stuff and head back here to be admitted.
It was 10x better than my cornflakes this morning! 
Chicken mayo sandwich and chocolate cake for lunch - the things I have to look forward to :) 
They&#8217;ve said they will assess me at 2am so after 24 hours and go from there.

Jessy sounds like a winter wonderland! But one you could do without this week I&#8217;m sure! Not long now, you must be really excited to meet your little one tomorrow!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thanks ladies! His name is Dylan he's a husky :) 

I feel so bad for you stuck there if nothing happens! Are you allowed to go bounce on a birth ball or try anything to amuse yourself? :) at least something will be happening at some point! And I would probably be making my hubby bring me in food and entertainment :haha: you'll be having your baby soon!!! Wish I could say the same I think you'll be all back in three weeks before you hear anything from me!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh and jessy so glad your stressful morning is over! Hope the rest of the day goes smooth. It's freezing here (I'm in Buckinghamshire so no snow) but thankful we don't have snow as I find it such a headache


----------



## JessyG

Ok so my day is done now. Mum is away to pick up DD from nursery then we will have lunch play and sort my bags. My mum is going to stay overnight to avoid the stress of getting through here for 7am tomorrow in the snow!

I feel a bit calmer now everything has been ticked off the list.

Sarah have they let you out now? How are you feeling today?


----------



## Daisies11

It sounds like induction can be a mega long process. Ive been out this morning and got some magazines & puzzle books for my bag, upgraded my sky package so I can download some box sets onto the iPad and got a couple of books sorted on my kindle. Maybe I should think of the potential drawn out stay in hospital as a little holiday, a chance to watch some tv & do some reading without the distraction of chores to do & a toddler to care for!

Hope things are moving along a bit for you London. Keep us updated & let me know of any must haves for induction- Ive just packed ear plugs to try & give me a chance of sleep on a noisy maternity ward!

Thats a lovely photo Married. You should recreate it when little one is here too!

Glad you got to the appointment Jessy & got sorted for tomorrow- what time do you have to be there? Glad that youre feeling better having got everything done that you needed to. Try and enjoy the rest of the day with your daughter and have some chill time before tomorrow!

Im feeling rubbish this afternoon, so defeated. I cant believe its looking like this induction is really going to happen. Last time I got to have a waterbirth on the midwife led unit & it was brilliant. It didnt feel like I was in hospital really & that made me feel much better. 

As it is, Im glad to know baby is going to be here at some point this weekend, but Im just gutted that its come to induction. I feel annoyed my body hasnt done it by itself, and dreading having a prolonged stay in hospital. Ugh, no point to my ranting but needed to vent, hope thats ok. Hormones and being a general worn out aching mess are getting the better of me today & making me feel sorry for myself!


----------



## London Kiwi

Daisies - definitely earplugs!!
Ive only had about 2 hours sleep since i arrived but im going to try for a nap soon as Ive sent my husband home for a few hours.
I would prepare to be here a while. Its def not a quick process from what I can see around me - but it may be for you as everyone is different! 
Theres a lady opposite me who was moaning at midnight and shes still sitting there moaning now 14 hours later.... I feel awful for her!! But just know thats prob going to be me tonight. 

I started cramping about two hours ago, feel like very severe period pains Ive just given in and had two paracetamol and now I shall try sleep a bit. 

They monitor you and baby every 6 hours on the machine and do blood pressure every 4. 

Magazines and iPad will def come in handy! 

Dont beat yourself up too much Daisies :( 
Baby just loves your belly way too much.
I feel very defeated being here but there are so many other ladies in the same boat and we need to get these babies out somehow!
I fancied a water birth which is out of the question now and certainly didnt want to be induced but alas here I am ! 

Jessy sounds like you are organised for tomorrow, cant wait to hear your news!


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies! 

Omg so much is happening in such a short space of time isn't it! 

Unfortunately inductions do take a while, mine took 3 days all in all so make sure you have plenty to keep you occupied, and lots of snacks too (depending on weather your nbm of course) as you'll end up spending a small fortune in hospital on food. 

I'm glad they have taken you in though London and they are doing something to help get her out. Just a waiting game now unfortunately but hopefully Baba doesn't keep you waiting too long now! 

Daisies, there's still time, things can turn around so quickly with our bodies and baby really can just arrive at any time. Keep your spirits up though, one way or another your going to have them at the end of it and that's the important part :) in the mean time, rant as much as you want get it off of your chest. 

Jessy, so tommorrow is the day then? How exciting! How are you feeling? I was oddly calm the day before but was very nervous in the morning! You will be absolutely fine, I was so surprised and how positive my experience was. I am indeed home yes, got home yesterday around 3pm. Been out having a bimble around Asda today and met the mother in law at her work for lunch. I'm in a bit of discomfort but overall I feel pretty good considering I just had major surgery. Had a bit more blood loss than expected however since I've come home but I'm keeping an eye out and the hospital know. 

Married, that photo is gorgeous <3 you look so well. 

Were doing ok here, up most of last night, I did all the feeds and if OH tells me he's tired one more time I may actually strangle him but we're good! Perfect prep machine btw is a total winner! 

Tried to dress Harley today in her 0-3 clothes... She's way too small for them &#128514; had to buy more baby grows at Asda!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180117_103923.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 14


----------



## London Kiwi

Aww Sarah shes just a wee dot!! 
&#10084;&#65039; Adorable 

Wow youre out and about, fair play!! As you said youve had major surgery so its amazing youve been out pottering around showing off your little girl to the world! 

A miracle has happened and the other 3 ladies in my room have all gone so Ive just had the most amazing 45min sleep of my life haha.
The poor woman who was making all the noise was swept off to the delivery suite so quickly bless her.

have my next lot of obs at 4pm then I shall try get some more sleep before my next lot of guests! 

Prob going to buy a hospital tv card later. I think they cost a small fortune but may go mad without a bit of tv. Its free from 8-12 so watched a little earlier today. 

Im thinking that tomorrow will kick start off the rest of the arrivals!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Do u have a tablet or laptop to watch itv or bbc on their apps?? Netflix is a godsend for me at the moment, you can sign up for a free trial at the moment so that could keep you amused with loads of box sets and movies! As long as there's Wi-Fi that's the only issue! I can't remember if that's free now or hospital charge...I imagine they charge the cheek! I think I can download before leaving so just reminded myself I should do that! I'll have to make hubby download stuff for me too if I'm induced:haha:

I'm feeling negative which is silly 6 days away from due date...I think it's just boredom and anticipation. I know when if it happens naturally I'll be in total disbelief.

Hope everyone is doing well! Harley is so cute and she has lots of room to grow into her clothes!


----------



## Daisies11

Glad youve managed to have a little bit of sleep at least London! I reckon Ill have to buy a tv card, its a cheek that they charge coz its not like anyone is choosing to be stuck in a hospital bed is it? Although Im going to do like Married and download a load of stuff - will get that done tonight ready actually.

And I know youre right - some babies are just too comfy in there and need their marching orders.
I think it is just the control freak in me not liking that way I planned everything in my head isnt happening. Which is ridiculous as Im well aware birth is flexible and goes the way it goes, I think I just got way too easy a time of it last time round.

Sounds like youre doing amazingly Sarah - make sure you make the most of the opportunity to get OH and others looking after you while you have baby snuggles though, theres few chances in life where you can max out people waiting on you so go for it while you can I reckon!

Harley is mega adorable, Im loving seeing baby pics and cant wait for some more tomorrow! 

Married - youre right about boredom & anticipation making you feel like that. Mat leave is fab, it was such a relief to finish work, but you have so much time on your hands and are well aware that you are just waiting for this baby to arrive, and its a killer!

Just been working out that dh will start his paternity leave on Friday (if baby doesnt show before) which will mean his first day back at Work will be 2nd Feb! I feel like Jan will have just flown by!


----------



## JessyG

Any progress LK? 

I must admit, i am bricking it now. I have to take my antacid at 10 and then 7 tomorrow. I cant eat after midnight or drink after 7am. 

I am also terrified its gonna snow overnight making the 20 minute drive to the hospital a bit more traumatic. Ugh breathe Jess breathe!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Yes breathe Jess!!! :) I know you won't sleep well from excitement but try not to let snow anxiety hit you too! They'll understand if you run late and what will be will be...it'll be okay and looking forward to hearing an update in the morning!!!


----------



## Daisies11

I can imagine it must be nerve wracking tonight Jessy but do your best to get some sleep, or if nothing else just chill out watching something you enjoy on the TV. Just think, this time tomorrow you should be laid up in bed holding your boy - that will be amazing!

Fingers crossed there are no snow issues, but as Married says, what happens with that happens, you cant control it.

So looking forward to at least one more baby pic tomorrow - hoping we get one from London too!


----------



## London Kiwi

Jessy so hard not to feel anxious about it all.
But focus on the end product - a brand new baby!

Ive just been watching the news and they said about the snow... I hope it doesnt hinder anything travel wise for you or any of the hospital staff! Fingers crossed all goes smoothly!

So Ive just had the midwife give me and my husband a run down on the process of events. Mainly so he doesnt feel so bad going home to bed.
Im being checked at 2am and if favourable they will wait till a room on delivery suite is ready and break my waters. If not, they insert a gel and after that process starts again, can they break the waters? If not.... another 6 hours of gel.

So..... all going well she will be here tomorrow - I hope so! I dont want to be in the hospital any longer than I need to be :) 
But Im thinking late tomorrow. Shall keep you in the loop!

Jessy - good luck for tomorrow!
And daisies - you may still go into labour, there is time!


----------



## Soph1986

Good luck tomorrow JessyG! I honestly found my elcs so so calm and positive. The worst bit was getting prepped for surgery and I just kept trying to breathe deeply and stay calm. The actual surgery was so calm, quick and straightforward. It was such a different experience than emcs. Really hope you have a good experience.


----------



## Jcliff

C section booked for next Wednesday if baby doesn't make appearance before that. Starting to get nervous.


----------



## London Kiwi

Morning all,

JCliff - you must be excited to know you have an end date in sight. Hope the anxiety goes soon, I think hearing lovely c section stories like Sarahs Must help! 

Ive been deciding whether or not to post an update as I dont want to freak you out Daisies... but Im still here and waiting... and not a lot has happened internal wise. I hope you have more luck than me! 

At 2am They took the pessary out and checked me, Im still only 1cm dialated with a posterior cervix. They said all these other stats which went way over my head! I spent a lot of time pacing the hospital and bouncing on that bloody ball for nothing!

Anyway they did the first round of gel at 3am but to be honest Im not sure what thats going to do. The midwife seemed hopeful that it will move things along and its certainly more uncomfortable but I guess we just have to wait and see.

I had another screaming lady opposite me last night and I mean a screamer! She totally left her dignity at the door haha. 
Thank god they took her to the delivery suite about an hour ago.

On a positive note even though Im not able to use the birthing pool they have a bath here which they run for me last night, was amazing!

Need to catch up on some sleep now....let you know how this gel goes.

Jessy - GOOD LUCK!! Cant wait to see your little One! x


----------



## Daisies11

Jessy - good luck for today! Hope they get you down nice and early to see that little man.

Jcliff - your turn very soon then. If baby makes its own way before will you go for a vaginal birth or will it be in for a c section still?

Dont worry about posting London - its nice to hear what the process is. Dont know about anyone else but when they booked me in for my induction it was just a case of go to x ward at x time nothing else given info wise, so Ive had to do my own research to find it what it entails at our hospital, and so its nice to know how its going for you.

Sorry to hear that nothing more has happened so far, but still loads of time for it all to get cracking yet. Fingers crossed the pessary has done some prep work for the gel to be more effective. If its feeling uncomfortable that cant be for no reason - Im sure today will be the day you meet your baby!

Im hoping to not have any screamers around but its sounding unlikely based on your experience. Im glad to have packed my ear plugs!

Hoping you get some rest while the gel kicks in. And hope things start speeding up for you this morning!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

What a horrible night's sleep...wind was howling here..seriously was a little scared about waking up to damage consistent with a tornado it was bad! But still...better than snow! I really hope you made it there ok Jessy!

A few light period type cramps waking up today. Nothing major but all you ladies being on your way to having your babies is really making me impatient now! I kept hoping for contractions or my waters to break all night haha. I think I'm going to stay in bed a bit longer, not like there's anything much to do!

Sorry nothing has happened for you London I'd be going mad especially with crazy labouring ladies around me you poor thing!!! :(


----------



## JessyG

Well i am in hospital! Made it ok, roads were fine. There are 3 electives due today but one lady is more of an emergency than us two so she is about to go down shortly. I suspect i may be 3rd on the list which would hopefully mean early this afternoon. 

Will keep you all updated but had all my obs and things and spoken to all the dotors so just a bit of a waiting game now. Least DD is in nursery and my mum is at our house to look after her if my OH has to stay a bit longer. 

They have even said i can have a little drink since there is a bit of a delay today which i am glad about as its so hot in here.


----------



## JessyG

Thats good that you have an end in sight jcliff!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Soph1986

Jessy I was third on list and he was born at 12.09 so light not be too long a wait.


----------



## JessyG

I am 3rd (lost a coin toss!) but the other lady hasnt been taken yet. Will be in the next hour. Absolutely starving!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh jessy! Hang in there! You'll have a baby by tonight yay! 

I went for a brisk angry walk as husband annoyed me (not worth mentioning he's just an ass lol) and my poor back! Walking isn't easy how depressing! I also suffered intense muscle cramps in my stomach in the 10 minute walk back home and not contractions. Sat at home now with 'period pain' so something better happen in the next few days! Maybe I should try another walk tomorrow??? Hmmm...


----------



## London Kiwi

Lucky number 3 Jessy.
Pleased to hear you made it with no snow issues.

Well all Ive been doing this morning is wait wait wait.
They were supposed to assess me at 9am and were nearly 3 hours late.
I really feel for the midwives as they are run off their feet, work long shifts and then come into such unpredictable days at work.

Nothing has changed since last night.... Im still only 1cm - edging more and more towards a c section if this next gel doesnt work. So its in for another 6 hours so those 3 hours mattered to me :( but what will be will be!

They also mentioned that sometimes if the first round of induction doesnt work that they leave you for 24 hours and start again. I actually want to cry at the thought of that :nope:
And of course as an inpatient Ill have to stay the whole time.

On a good note my midwife is lovely and shes said if it comes to that she will try find me a side room somewhere as she knows Ive had no sleep.

Im hoping and praying that this gel sets something off but even the midwife wasnt overly hopeful so we shall see.

Feeling very deflated!! Esp given she said the c section wouldnt be today and unlikely to be tomorrow.

Sorry for the moan!!

Jessy, good luck! Cant wait to see a pic &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## London Kiwi

Marriedlaydee said:


> Oh jessy! Hang in there! You'll have a baby by tonight yay!
> 
> I went for a brisk angry walk as husband annoyed me (not worth mentioning he's just an ass lol) and my poor back! Walking isn't easy how depressing! I also suffered intense muscle cramps in my stomach in the 10 minute walk back home and not contractions. Sat at home now with 'period pain' so something better happen in the next few days! Maybe I should try another walk tomorrow??? Hmmm...

Keep walking and bouncing Married!! Youll prob give birth before me at this rate!!


----------



## Daisies11

Oh London, so sorry to hear its not going as you would like. Baby really is super super cozy in there.

Keeping everything super crossed for you that this next gel gets things going for you. 

At least the midwife has acknowledged youve not had any decent sleep - if they do have to keep you in then speak to whoever you need to in order to get in a side room for a night so that you can have some sleep, you need to get your rest!

And Married, def try another walk tomorrow! I think walking definitely helped get me in labour last time. Ive just not been able to do as much of it this time with having pelvic girdle pain and a toddler who hates the cold!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh London I do not know how you are holding it together! Must be hard for your partner too! :( I am grateful I am at least at home with nothing occurring as I'm sure you'd rather be in my shoes right now if no baby is going to come until Sunday! :( but my fingers are tightly crossed that the next gel does something!!!

Husband was disappointed when I told him he had to go to work just now :haha: told him period cramps are nothing and I would text if anything regular happened. It's just like a dull ache at the moment. Had a bit of rest after that taxing walk so now I'm bouncing as London advised ;) 

Hope we have some more babies arriving before the weekend!! I need to see more squishy pictures of your lovelies :) :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Omg Im sorry to hear that things arnt progressing too quickly there London, they cant leave you in that position for long though surely? Your body can only take so much and it's not fair to expect you to carry on with no sleep especially seeing as a newborn is going to be thrown into the mix soon to add to the tiredness :( I really hope they make some form of decision and action it soon for you lovely, I feel terrible for you. 

Jessy, I'm hoping you've gone through theater and your on the other side now problem free. I checked earlier and saw you were 3rd on the list, hoping that your done now and recovering with your little Baba! Can't wait to hear some news! 

How are you getting on Daisies? I hope all is well? 

Married, absolutely try another walk in the morning, keep active and hopefully it will develop and be soon! There's a lot of babies that are just too comfy here though! 

As for me, midwife came out to see us today on my request. Noticed little lady is looking a bit yellow around the gills today. She's come out and confirmed that she is jaundiced, but not bad enough to require treatment, just a ride it out affair. She's eating well, nappies are good and she's beautifully alert a good portion of the day so we're happy with that. She's lost 120g off her birth weight making her 6lb 9oz now but she is well within normal weight loss parameters so no concerns. In the hospital Saturday for her heel prick test and check up. Apparently it can take 2 weeks for jaundice to go through the motions and dissapear.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarah I hope that jaundice clears up before you know it! Great to hear she is doing so well though!

London and jessy, I hope you're both having babies or getting some needed sleep! 

Still bouncing over here :haha: cramps have gone bloooooo :haha:


----------



## JessyG

He is here! Arrived at 14:55 weighing 9lb 2oz! Durgeon said c section went well but that it was a tight squeeze getting him out. 

The section itself was very relaxed and OH got to hold him straight away and cut his cord which was lovely. 

Oh has had to go home now to let my mum go home so its just me and Aussie now. Will be interesting how this goes semi paralysed! 

LK how are you getting on?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Congratulations Jessy!!! Eeeek how exciting cannot wait to see a picture later ;) hope you both get through the night okay and that you can go home sooner rather than later! 

Hope all is going well London!


----------



## Sarahcake

9lb 2oz!! That's a good size bless him. Huge congratulations!! So pleased that you had a good experience, I was so hoping you would. Use your call bell for everything now lovely, the midwives and HCAs are expecting you to do just that. Don't try and pick him out of the crib at all ask them too, same as putting him back. So happy for you! 

I really hope your progressing now London, will keep checking back in. 

Sat on the sofa with Harley asleep on me feeling incredibly content with life right now :) OH is in bed catching up on a few zzz's before the night, Logan is sound asleep in bed after cuddles with his sister and declaring his love for her and I'm just chilling out with baby girl. Life is good :)


----------



## Soph1986

Congratulations JessyG!!!! Glad it all went well!!! Hope you have a comfortable night tonight.

Sarahcake we had similar issues. mine lost 10.8% by day 3 and was jaundice too. He&#8217;s EBF so had to feed him myself and also express and offer that. Jaundice levels went down really quickly though but he&#8217;s still not back to birth weight now on day 10. He&#8217;s only 4% under now so she will come back Monday to check again.


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh bless him, she did say that it is incredibly common and not to worry. That's a good regain though, shouldn't be long until he is back up to birth weight and beyond. How are you getting on Soph? Recovery treating you well?


----------



## London Kiwi

Welcome to the World Aussie - congrats Jessy.

Short and sweet message from me in too much pain :(

3rd lot of gel in. When she checked things had progressed a lot further than this morning. Lost my plug earlier, internal cervix open, she could feel my waters bulging waiting to go but said they wont break those until there is a bed on delivery suite.

The wait continues...

Daisies - good luck for tomorrow lovely!


----------



## Daisies11

Im doing ok thanks Sarah. Kind of wouldnt be surprised if things kicked off tonight, as baby is feeling even lower and Ive had some cramps and twinges, but maybe its just be hoping for an 11th hour arrival before induction! 

Getting nervous for it all now but there are some advantages - Lucas is over at my Mum & dads and has had a lovely night having a sleepover there. Plus Ive been able to have a nice shower and paint my nails so feeling as good as I can do. Just trying to chill out watching rubbish on tv now.

Hope Harleys jaundice clears up soon- it is really common but nice when they tell you its all done and sorted itself out. Sounds like your little one will get signed off on Monday Soph - hope so for you!

Massive congratulations Jessy! Glad all went well and hope all is ok tonight - like Sarah said, make the most of the help available with him, and enjoy your first night together.

Hope things are moving along for you now London.


----------



## Daisies11

Ooh, read your reply after I posted London. Great news to hear that the third gel is working! Can you have a little walk around to see if gravity gets the waters to go? Surely theyre forced to find a bed then! Crossing my fingers for baby news from you in the morning. And thanks for the good vibes!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Daisies your induction tomorrow?? Losing track all these babies are coming at once arghhh! :haha: good luck if so...again ...very jealous lady over here of all these inductions and c sections. I'll get my induction date next Wednesday and don't reckon it'll be until February....probably should be thankful as I do want to go naturally but the waiting...oh my it's just horrid waiting for your body to give you some sign it wants to evict your resident


----------



## JessyG

Well my little chunk is almost exactly like hid big sister. Hates my nipples just like DD did. I used a nipple shield and managed to get him to latch on once but for hardly any length of time and then got super distressed. I had some tears but decided to give him a bottle and see if he took it. Well did he not guzzle it and then conk right out. I feel i am done with bf already at 9 hours in :haha: he is sooo content and settled now whereas trying to feed him myself he basically just screamed constantly. 

Oh well a fed baby is a happy baby and i feel much less stressed than i did a few hours ago. Had my catheter out so waiting to go for a wee then i can go upstairs to the wardm my temperature went really high and my pulse was far too high for a while but thankfully that has come down.

I will need to figure out how to post a picture. The boy has a full head of hair (again exactly like his big sis!)

Oh exciting come on baby kiwi!!! Hopefully not too long for you now.

Daisies, i was in early stages of labour this morning before my section so it may happen that you deliver without the induction!!! Good luck for it and cant wait to hear your news too.


----------



## Sarahcake

To post a picture, you have to do it from the desktop site, then instead of post quick reply, hit go advanced and there's a manage attachments section there. It's a bit of a finicky process to be honest or you could just upload it to somewhere like imgur and copy the link over :) 

Sounds exactly the same as me BF wise, I just felt a bit too weak to be trying to on demand feed constantly and I felt bad for a little bit but when I saw how well she took to the bottle and how content she is, guilt gone. A fed baby is a happy baby :) 

I'm surprised they took the catheter out so soon, I asked for mine out after the spinal wore off and they said they would prefer to let me have a good night sleep and then do it. Make sure you pack in the fluids now then as they will want the see approx 280ml in one go from you to consider the twoc successful :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Good luck Daisies! Hope today goes well.

Im still waiting to go to delivery suite... this is a joke now! Although they have said Im next to go so guess thats something!


----------



## JessyG

I hope this works. He is my perfect little Aussie bear.

I am in love with this boy, and i think he loves me too.

LK i hope things habe improved since ypu lasg posted. You are an absolute trooper!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180119_065127_023.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh Jessy! He is absolutely beautiful <3 gorgeous little boy. So much hair! You must be absolutely over the moon right now. 

I hope your night went well :) 

London, surely they have got to get you sorted now??? This is a joke. I would be writing a complaint at this point to be honest, you've been left and it's not fair at all.


----------



## Sarahcake

My milk has come in today... I look like Pamela Anderson but with soggy patches on everything &#128514;&#128514; decided that I'm going to get a pump and try and get one bottle a day of breast milk into her. Would be a shame to see it go to waste.


----------



## Soph1986

Congratulations JessyG so so lovely!! Hope you had a good first night together.

Londonkiwi fingers crossed things get moving. I had no idea how long a process it could be. 

Good luck daisies!! Hope it&#8217;s a quick process for you and baby is here soon. 

Sarahcake I have found recovery so much easier this time! And incision is so well healed already you woiod never think a human had ever come out of there. Our bodies really are amazing!


----------



## JessyG

I am so far finding recovery much easier this time too. They have treated me sooo wonderfully well. I got OH to bring in a card and chocolates for the staff. I have a private room too which i wasnt expecting. Doctor thinks ill be out late afternoon early evening which is fine by me. Want to get home and see my baby girl and let her snuggle with her baby brother. X


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Congrats jessy he's beautiful! I love what he's wearing too, so cute!!!

London I hope there's progress today!


----------



## JessyG

Thanks girls. Married, thats an up to a month sleepsuit and only just fits him. Ill have to go shopping and pick up some more 0-3 and a whole pile of bid wardrobe wont fit him! 

Aus passed his hearing test in both ears which is awesome. He took a 20ml feed after he was a bit sick so thats good he has had something in his tummy again.

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## Daisies11

Ive not read the messages I missed so will have a proper catch up later. I hope everyone is ok, and London I hope things have progressed.

Just a quick message to say that induction wasnt needed for us in the end. Baby came at 4.20am this morning and its a boy! 

Very very speedy labour and birth. First contraction at around 2.15am so just about 2 hours start to finish!

Just waiting for daddy to get the car and we are homeward bound.

Will catch up on whats going on with you all later and post a pic.


----------



## London Kiwi

Awww Daisies!! Amazing news - Im so happy for you that you didnt need to be induced!
Cant wait to see a picture! 

Jessy - Aussie is a beaut! What a cutie.

I will read all the other messages later but just to say Im waiting to go to the delivery suite.... still! But dont think its much of a wait now, thank god!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Daisies congrats and well done to you and baby for your perfect timing!!! Would love to know if you got any signs before the first contraction?!! Hadn't fully been aware or thinking of just how suddenly that can happen...well I knew but...wow! Sounds like it was out of the blue maybe??

London...yay!!! Baby today then!!! So it's just me and jcliff to go who still on this thread or am I forgetting someone??? *sad face* lol


----------



## Soph1986

Amazing daisies!!!! Congratulations 

What a long haul it&#8217;s been for you Londonkiwi!!! Hopefully baby will appear today. 

Good news you&#8217;ll get home JessyG. Is that just one night you&#8217;ll have been in?

I&#8217;m super tired but baby is so calm and peaceful. Breastfeeding is getting slightly easier but now have an oversupply problem due to expressing so have bags mounting up in the fridge. Stressing about how I&#8217;ll manage baby and toddler when my husband is back at work.


----------



## Sarahcake

Just a quick one as off to do the school run very soon, but congratulations Daisies!! So happy for you <3 that's a lovely short labour! He must have been just ready to come out :) lovely. Enjoy these precious newborn moments x


----------



## Jcliff

Had our baby last night! 7lb13oz 6 days early but perfect! Liam John


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Congratulations jcliff!!! Darn left me on my own but so happy for you! :haha: 

I've damn near killed my back cleaning and lifting for 2 hours...but nope, no baba! :haha: hope you're all enjoying soaking in your babies and cannot wait to see photos here later in the week or next week!!!


----------



## JessyG

Congrats to you both Daisies and JCliff! So is that 3 babies born on 18/1/18. Its a pretty cool birthday to be fair!?!

London, you are awesome. I hope she is here now though.

Yes only the one night. Just waiting on my meds from pharmacy then will be off. 

My OH is pretty terrified of the newborn wobbly head and people keep asking if its his first cause i have to remind him to hold his neck so it doesnt flop forward etc. He is brilliant with him but he is sooo worried about hurting him he doesnt realise its worse not to have a hold of his head properly. Bless him. 

Had a shower and feel pretty decent and not too sore. I have to inject myself with fragment every day for the next 5 days......ehhh dreading that.


----------



## JessyG

Sorry no Daisies you said today so 19/1/18 which is mathematically still a pretty cool birthday (sad ex maths teacher in me talking!)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Jessy have you had the 'too scared to pull arms and legs through clothes' yet?? I can imagine thats a big anxiety point too! He will get into the swing of it really soon I'm sure!!


----------



## Soph1986

Congrats jcliff !! Hope you are both doing well! 

Awww Jessy I hate the injections. I had 10 days worth and finished the last one yesterday, thank god! 

Wow sarahcake I am very impressed you are out and about doing the school run already. I have to admit I haven&#8217;t left the house much yet.

Aww marriedlaydee hopefully you&#8217;ll be next and baby will come very soon.


----------



## Daisies11

Jessy, Aussie is absolutely adorable - well done you, what a cutie!

Sarah - lol at Pammy with milk patches! &#128514; I remember that day from last time and Im not especially looking forward to it!

Married, it was mad how quick it happened. Woke at 2am and went to the loo. Got back in bed, couldnt get comfy. Had an uncomfortable feeling down below, not painful as such, just uncomfy in between my legs. This went on for about an hour, realised the discomfort was coming in waves, so had a bath & it didnt stop. Called birth centre and they said come in. This was about 3.45am Hospital is normally a 30 min drive.

Set off, and along the way had an urge to push - while on a country lane! Hubs told me we were nearly there and I held on till we got there. Got in the hospital I would imagine around 4.10am and he was born at 4.18am! Crazy. I still cant believe it!

Soph - try not to stress, when does he go back? Youll find your way and be amazing Im sure!

Jcliff - massive congratulations, well done!

18 Jan would be a cool birthday although I can see what youre meaning Jessy about the 19 being a good one too! 

This really has been the week of the babies. Married, yours will be here before you know it!


----------



## Daisies11

Oh and London, I really hope that theyve got you into delivery suite now and that baby is here or on the way!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Daisies that's quite a story wow! I'm glad the hospital is only 10 minutes for us but the walk to labour ward is quite long :haha: 

London I'm hoping baby is here safe and sound we cannot wait to hear from you when you're ready :)

I'm going to keep busy this weekend, few more jobs to do around the house then my friend is back from London for the weekend so hot chocolate together then we are going to hobby craft to buy some wool for crocheting with so I can keep busy for a few days while I wait! SO exciting...not :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

Jcliff said:


> Had our baby last night! 7lb13oz 6 days early but perfect! Liam John

Yay! Congrats JCliff and welcome to the World Little Liam! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## London Kiwi

After 97 hours in hospital, 4 inductions, a narrowly missed c-section we had the speedy delivery of Matilda Jane 
arriving at 1.41am this morning (20/01) weighing in at 7 pound 2. 

Quite the story behind my lovely ordeal at the hospital which started on Tues but Im so tired I need to catch a few hours sleep then Ill tell you about the birth.

One very content little girl! &#127872;&#10084;&#65039; 
Annoyingly it wont let me upload a pic but I will do later when I have rested my brain haha.


----------



## Soph1986

Congratulations Londonkiwi. Hope you are both doing well


----------



## JessyG

Congratulations LK it sounds like quite an ordeal but so glad Matilda is here now safe and sound. 

Will they keep you in overnight?

How is everyone settling in with their newborns?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Congrats London! So glad that you're finally holding your baby and sights of home are on the horizon, yay!

So many babies this week!!


----------



## Daisies11

Well done London! Glad shes here - enjoy!

Our little man now has a name - Max Arthur. When hes chilling hes so content, when he eats its for hours at a time. This morning from about 8am until 1pm with very little respite in between. Hoping he may calm down a little when my milk comes in.

Loving being at home with my boys, it is so tiring though! They say you forget the pain of childbirth, you also forget the tiredness of newborn days!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Daisies that's a great name! 

8-1??? Holy cow....you're super mum!


----------



## JessyG

What a lovely name daisies. So we have an Ethan, Harley, Austin, Liam, Max and Matilda. Awwwww!

Daisies do you also have a lucas. A girl i know had a max and lucas too but her max came first! Great minds!


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww ladies! Jcliff and London well done, I'm so happy for you both! 

I'm so glad baby is finally here London, you've really been through it havnt you :( so sorry it's been a rough ride getting her but she will be completely worth it - as I'm sure you have already realised! 

That's a load of cute names right there &#128525;&#128525; just married left now right? Hopefully soon lovely, I've got my fingers crossed. 

Sorry I've been so quiet and not able to respond properly, sickness bug in the house ATM, me and Harley not affected but we've basically quarantined ourselves away from it &#128514; 

Much love to all of you and your beautiful squidges x


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Yup just me Sarah :cry: I wish some of the other ladies on this thread had stayed regular to the group, curious to know who else is waiting and how they got on!

Had some period pain again this morning on and off...not had that for a couple of weeks now. This could go on and on I know...but I can always hope that in a few days it'll get worse! Not that I'm looking forward to that...I haven't missed the menstrual cramps at all so it's a stark reminder :haha:

Hope all the babies are doing well! And Sarah definitely stay away from everyone! Yucky :)


----------



## Daisies11

Yes Jessy, my big boy is Lucas - good combo I think!

Some lovely names for the beautiful babies in this group. 

Sorry to hear the sickness bug has got your house Sarah, hope you & Harley escape it!

Married - I was just thinking this morning that Im not looking forward to periods again! The after pains this time are pretty nasty, not enjoying that at all!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Is paracetamol the only thing I could take for cramps after baby is here if breastfeeding?? Just curious...Maybe I need to go stock up now!


----------



## Daisies11

You can have ibuprofen as well Married. Get stocked up, I&#8217;ve been taking 2 of each when I need them - making the most of being able to take pain relief!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I've never liked paracetamol always been an ibuprofen person so luckily got loads of it in kitchen unused!! I'll restock though :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Yup paracetamol and ibuprofen. I take 2 of each at a time and I find it to be very effective :) 

Today's rant of the day... Bloody visitors. 

So OHs mother has been here pretty much solidly since I came home, under the guise of being here to help, only her help is taking Harley off me and insisting on feeding every bottle. 

That's a nice break I hear you cry, not exactly no. I litterally want to scream at her because every baby has their little quirks when it comes to feeding. For example, Harley likes to be laid pretty much flat, only a small angle whilst being fed a bottle. If she isn't, she will fuss and spit it all back out. With me, she's been drinking 3oz every 3 hours really well, no issues, giving me her wind perfectly. 

With her, she sits her up at a right angle - refuses to listen to me say otherwise (I've had 3 babies I know what I'm doing...) And as a result, Harley gets pissed off with spilling it all down herself, she takes 1oz all in all - after stopping to wind her about 6 times among this 1oz so each oz takes an hour to give, so she just falls asleep. There she stays for about 2-3 hours as I'm scolded from waking her by picking her up (something which I am now ignoring and doing anyway) when she wakes up - she insists on doing another bottle and then it ends up the same. 

That's brilliant... But last night she drank 5oz with me before bed because she's bloody starving did a massive poo because not much else has hit her stomach all day and then proceeded to have me up on the hour, every hour for a top up. Completely throwing her routine out of whack. I've woken up this morning a blubbering emotional wreck because I'm exhausted from it. 

Lloyd sent me off to sleep, and I'm ok - not feeling down or anything just absolutely shattered but guess what has happened today, yup, the same fucking thing. So I've got another shit night ahead of me. 

I love mother in law to death and normally she can do no wrong in my eyes but this is ridiculous. It's trying to solve it now without causing massive offence because she just wants to be involved but fuckkkkkk am I tired and pissed off right now.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh Sarah you need to be brutally blunt for yours and Harley's sake!! Seriously that's really out of line to take over like that...Just say no and deal with her nose being out out of joint. Baby hogging is not cool especially when it's not asked for and she won't listen and implement your routine. If you don't do anything it'll explode and come out even worse.

Totally understand how hard it must be and you want to keep everything nice and no arguments...a quiet life is easier! But it's obviously not working and she is not considering the difficulties she's now caused you and the baby. She will probably not accept she's wrong but this is your time and your partner should also be supporting your routine and maybe ask her to listen and either implement it with you or back off and stick to nappy changing.

I'm glad boobs aren't detachable...if it goes well for me I guess I'll be lucky that I won't have your problem!! Probably deal with a lot of 'why aren't you bottle feeding then we can all help' and a whole host of other interfering things! So I won't pretend yet that I won't have something similar happening!

Good luck!! I'm sure it'll all resolve itself really soon. Deep breaths!!! Things can seem huge right now just remember to be kind to yourself :)


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Ladies,

Wow what gorgeous baby names we have in this group.... Married, cant wait to hear about your little one!! What day are you due again?

Sarah - that Is well out of order. She means well and probably doesn't realise that her way of helping is actually not helping - But Harley is your baby, you need to set your own routine and boundaries and unfortunately that means she needs to back off! Maybe Lloyd could say something to her??

Matilda is such a chilled out baby, I think I've been really lucky. She's sleeping and feeding well and she's super cute too! The hospital let us come home last night, wasn't sad to see the back of that place after being there for 4 nights!!

So as you know I went in on Tuesday for a bit of monitoring and they basically said I wouldn't be going home... Put the pessary in that night and I was to wait 24 hours then get the first lot of gel. There were a lot of delays in the process of the gels and checking me 6 hours afterwards, I got a total of three 6-hour gels and one time I waited over 3 hours for them to assess me. All the while sitting on a 'Imminent baby arrival' ward with ladies in labour all around me so no chance of sleep. I started contracting on Thursday evening - I was told my last set of gel would be checked that night and i'd be going to the delivery suite at 1.30am Friday morning as they had a bed for me where they would hook me up to the drip to intensify my contractions and deliver Matilda
Friday morning I was waiting all morning all the while the contractions were getting worse and worse and all were occurring in my back only. Was horrendous and the waiting didn't help... So bearing in mind that I was supposed to be moved at 1.30am Friday, when I was taken over there around 3pm Friday I was really annoyed but I could see the light at the end of the tunnel knowing she would be born soon enough.

They assessed me and the third lot of gels did bugger all, I was still only 2cm so they started throwing around the idea of a C-section. They decided to break my waters that evening and said id need to go for a 2-hour walk around the hospital then i'd get hooked up to the machine.

Well when they broke my waters it was full of meconium and an internal revealed that she was back to back hence my intense back contractions.
Consultant was called in and said she wanted this baby out asap and said I was not to walk around the hospital that she was sending the anaesthetist down to give me an epidural and they would put me on the hormone drip for two hours, if nothing happened i'd be going straight to theatre.

Mobile epidural in, was lovely! ha. You self administer so didn't want to overdose, gave myself enough that my back was pressure rather than pain and so that I could still walk to the toilet etc...

A while later I said to my two midwives that it felt like I needed to push, i'd gone from 2cm to 10cm and they said if I don't want a c section I have to deliver back to back so I started pushing, Matilda turned herself around (yay thank you!) and she was out 40mins later.

Was all a bit surreal!! 

Then It was back to the Ward around 3.30-4am and was allowed home around 6pm last night.

Matilda was 7 pound 2. No stitches required and I already feel basically back to normal which is great!

So much nicer being home and having a proper shower!
now to try upload a picture!


----------



## London Kiwi

For some reason its saying the files are too big... ive not had this issue before?! :(


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks ladies, just read it back and I really was having a proper moan &#128514;&#128514; I think I've just hit the wall and baby blues set in today, hormones are raging and I keep crying. Defo not Pnd as I'm very happy and I'm 100% in love with my girl and our little family, but I feel a hormonal wreck today. 

If it happens again I will be saying something. I've let it go the last 2 days because it's happened whilst other members of the family are visiting (and behaving!) For the first time so I didn't want to cause a scene but I will be speaking to Lloyd tommorrow. Its currently 10pm, and in the last hour she has had a 2oz bottle, 1oz of my expressed milk and is about to finish another 2oz bottle. 5oz because she's playing catch up from today which means im likely to have a crappy night like last night again. I am not doing this again. 

London you poor sod you really have been though it Jesus wept. I'm not surprised at all that you are glad to be home!! I would be too! 

You did fantastically well though, no tearing and back to back labour. I've been there, it bloody hurts - like, really hurts. Well done you. Thank you for sharing your experience with us and I'm so pleased that your feeling reletively normal now!! 

The file too big is a common problem, grab a resizing app and try that or just upload to imgur or photobucket and paste a link here instead :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Sarah I hope tomorrow is a much better day, I'm sure it will be!

London that's a story and a half...really feel for you I do not know how you stayed sane through that experience, but glad to hear you are home now! 

Baby is due Tuesday!!! So one day left! Hmmmm :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks for the photo tip Sarah I shall do that tomorrow and try show you ladies a photo or two of Matilda.

Exciting married!! Not long now :) 
Enjoy tomorrow and do something nice for you, baby will be here so soon!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So woken up with the hum in my ear progressing to a tingling sound...and dizziness. 

Well more like feeling off centre. So I've stayed in bed hoping this goes away for the doctor appt at 3.20. Midwife said that it's probably just an ear infection nothing to do with baby but to go see the doctor for antibiotics. Last thing I want is to leave the house but this slightly spinning head won't go away now.


----------



## JessyG

Oh married, hope it goes away with a little more rest.

OH has taken DD to nursery. I managed to get Aus fed, bottles washed and sterilised, DD dressed hair done, teeth, bag sorted for nursery and a load of washing out on before 8am. Phew! Thankfully Aus slept the whole time i was doing that else i dunno how im gonna manage in a couple of weeks completely on my own. Eeek.

I am so in love with little boy, am feeling quite emotional this morning though that every day is the last time he will this age, sounds pathetic but i saw him and thought you'll never be 3 days old again and wanted to burst into tears. 

I stupidly dropped my pains meds too early so was in a lot of pain yesterday afternoon. Managed to get back on top of it but the sitting down getting up is still quite a challenge. Reckon ill be feeling loads better by the weekend. Well i hope so as we are planning on trying to get out for the first time as a family of 4 at the weekend. 

The midwife has been coming every day since we got out. She is not meant to come out today but will do to give me my blood thinners injection as i cant bring myself to do it. A was 8lb 13oz yesterday so dropped 5oz since birth which they said is only 2/3% so they were happy with that. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Sarahcake

The clexane injections arnt very nice are they :( I'm that accustomed to them now that they don't bother me but the did and I had to get Lloyd to do them as I couldn't bring myself too. 

Funnily enough I dropped my pain meds at day 3 and I felt it the next day, make sure you stay on them for a few more days but it does get rapidly easier, day 7 and ive not taken pain killers for two days now. Pico dressing off today and hopefully sutures depending on what is under the Pico. 

So many emotions running high, I've been the same, set off crying at the drop of a hat lol today is better though don't feel so emotionally unstable!! 

Ahh married bless you hope your feeling better soon, ear problems are awful, can throw your balance and all sorts out so be careful please x


----------



## Soph1986

Wow JessyG you are superwoman!! 

I kept taking my painkillers until they ran out so day 11 I think. My bleeding has been terrible the last 3 days. Sat night I soaked 3 maternity pads during the night and have had clots and more gushes today. The midwife came to weigh baby and said to do less but that&#8217;s hard when you have a toddler.


----------



## Daisies11

Hope youre feeling better soon Married, its awful when your heavily pregnant and ill.

I know what youre all saying about being emotional. The midwife came and weighed Max today and said he had dropped to 8lb 8oz. But that is what we were told by the midwife at the hospital that he weighed. Checked the conversion and he was actually 8lb 14oz, they converted it wrong at the hospital (it was a student midwife) and it made me want to cry a bit because he was bigger than I thought - how ridiculous!

Max is doing well though and is now 8lb 8oz, meaning hes dropped I think she said 4.5% of his birth weight which she said is fine.

London - thats a real old birth story! I cant believe how much of a wait you had to get her here but well done to you - you must have been shattered by the time it came to deliver her.

Soph hope youre doing ok, it is easier said than done to take it easy when you have a toddler. Get some chill time where you can though.

Thats a busy morning Jessy, go you! I was annoyed at dh this morning. I had about 1 hour sleep last night and Max fell asleep at about 6 just as Lucas came in our room. I dropped off to sleep but when the alarm went off to get Lucas ready for the childminder dh just stayed in bed with him chilling until I woke up and got him ready! Sometimes hes amazing, and sometimes he drives me mad!

Hope youre all having good Mondays!


----------



## Daisies11

Lets see if this works - my little man!
 



Attached Files:







15E71093-2F4E-46AD-B382-4CF5CAB773E7.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahhh daisies....adorable!!!

After a veryyyy long wait i finally came away with antibiotics for an ear infection. Hopefully it's gone in the next 5 days! She gave me swabs too if the antibiotics don't clear it up before I go into hospital...Not entirely sure what I'm supposed to do with these swabs...??? She didn't explain herself very well just said to use them if I go into labour before the infection had cleared up but she may as well have given me a bunch of bananas and told me to do nothing with them lol


----------



## JessyG

:haha: sorry married that did make me laugh. I have visions of someone looking very confused walking out of the doctors surgery holding a bunch of bananas. I mist admit, no idea what you have to do with the swabs either!

Aww daisies, Max is adorable. 

My day has been prety uneventful. B got back from nursery had lunch then OH took her to her gymnastics class. My mum popped over while they were out and then left shortly after they got home (they made a detour to argos to pick up a double laundry basket i ordered.....its going to be needed in this house!) So B was quite upset she only got to see grandma for 30 mins or so but my mum has said she will come through next week and take her out for lunch. Just the two of them which is lovely. 

Other than feeding changing and washing bottles not a lot has been happening. 

Been trying to include Aus in Bs bedtime so we all sit together on our bed and read stories. Hoping it will be something we all do together when he gets bigger too.

Anyone got anything planned this week. Anyone doing a newborn photoshoot? I thought about it but i quite like taking pics myself so i am just gonna try set up a wee display and take a couple myself with the two of them. 

OH is taking B swimming on Friday morning so i am hoping the snow and ice have melted outside and i feel well enough to take Aus out for a nice stroll. 

LK are you home now?


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww daisies, Max is gorgeous! What a little cutie he is. We make cute babies here that's for sure! 

Married, I'm glad they gave you some antibiotics but I've not got a single clue what your supposed to do with that swab mind &#128514;&#128514; how bizzare! 

Soph, ive been the same and got told the same but again, like you, it's next to impossible to slow down sometimes when you have another one at home. Lloyd's "you'll sit and do nothing" hasn't even lasted a week. I do all the feeds - including night, cook all the meals, wash and sterilise all the bottles, shower/bathe Logan so on so forth... He takes Harley in the morning so I can get a bit of extra sleep and he does some housework whilst I'm there but it's absolutely nothing like the "you'll be sat doing nothing whilst I do everything" that he insisted it would be. 

Today's been a better day, had my Pico dressing off - nurse didn't want to take it off as she had never seen one before but I threatened to take it off myself and that was enough to make her do it. She refused to take the sutures out though as she won't do it before 10 days. Rang the midwife who is coming out to do it tommorrow morning as it is supposed to be done between 5- 7 days. 

We were going to have a newborn photoshoot done, I have a good friend in Bournemouth who's a fantastic photographer but truth be told, with me dropping to maternity allowance, we can't afford to pay him to come down so we're making do with pictures were taking ourselves lol


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Woken up this morning the first time in over a week without that blooming annoying noise in my ear!!! Amoxocillin you are my new best friend!!!

It's due date day!! It's like Christmas but someone forgot to bring you the presents so you just pretend you're happy about it and sulk that the main attraction never showed up....:haha:

You better not keep me waiting much longer baby...I'm going to make it extremely uncomfortable on my cervix for you believe me!

We won't have newborn photos taken by anyone but me as I'm actually an experienced newborn photographer ;) don't get me wrong....will be blooming hard work without the advantage of turning up bright eyed and bushy tailed without my womb falling out of me....i think this will be a whole new experience for me for sure after 10 years doing this. I also know it's going to make me 10 times better than I've ever been too so I'm very excited. I'm not into all those newborn poses...getting them to prop their head up on their hands....lay in a basket with silly hats on etc. I just enjoy natural photos with close ups of those little yawns, wrinkly fingers and flaky feet.

I'd come do all your photos for the price of a cuppa ladies! But my hands will hopefully be full at some point this week!

Well I can keep dreaming!


----------



## JessyG

Yes! This married i dont wany my baby is those weird unnaturally squished poses either. I jusy want some nice ones of my two looking at each other and maybe a close up one of Aus holding onto Bs finger or something. I am going to get a nice throw laid out this afternoon and will try to get a couple of nice ones for my wall as ill get them made into a canvas.

Think this weekend or next we will head to the ceramic cafe and get a hold of both the kids hand prints. He will only be a week old so not sure if i should leave it another week or two. 

Midwifes here today to take my stitch out and to do Aus' heel prick test. I may cry. Other than that no plans and no visitors i dont think yah!!!!


----------



## JessyG

Mold* not hold haha


----------



## Sarahcake

That's the type of pictures I love too. The squishy newborn is beautiful enough without propping them up in silly poses imo. How fortuitous that your a newborn photographer married! Please share a couple of images with us when little one is here and been photographed! 

Aww Jessy hope that the stitches removal and heel prick goes well, I've got mine out today too. Little lady cord fell off this morning but it looks a little herniated there so going to ask them to have a little look whilst I'm there. 

I hope Aus's heel prick goes well. I was dreading it for Harley as Logan was awful with it. I'm not sure who cried more, me or him but Harley slept through it &#128514; 

Besides that not much on, Logan's home sick as he was vomiting yesterday and isn't 24 hours clear yet and Lloyd's in bed poorly with flu symptoms. Yay!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Just have a lot of natural light if you can Jessy and your photos will turn out great! Have fun!

I've been out for a couple hours to get a couple bits, my mum got me some maternity pads from asda as I'm not confident with Boots' brand...anyone recommend a type?!! These asda ones say ultra slim and winged...I'm now not certain about the ultra slim bit I just want maximum no accident potential! Lol. Anyway got home and found my dog running about with the squishy soft square pack in his mouth :haha: what a goon!

I had SUCH bad cramps for two hours this morning wow...was seriously like...is this it??? They were kinda painful but more like grimace and breathe deeply. Anyway they're pretty much gone now so panic over! But fingers crossed this picks up in the next few days as it's the first time they lasted that long over the last three days! 

Off to start a little craft project now for the baby, I'll post it here when it's done ;) enjoy your squishy babies everyone!


----------



## Daisies11

Aww youll have amazing newborn photos then married! Theyre the photos I like, natural ones of their squishiness. I see lots of people sharing the ones in funny poses on Facebook and theyre not for me.

I hope the cramps are the start of something for you & happy due date!

For maternity pads I think mine were from Superdrug - they were fine. Only used for the first couple of though as my bleeding is now fairly light. I can recommend Always infinity pads for when it lightens up a bit - theyre nice and thin but do seem to hold plenty, stay in place & dont leak, feel fairly comfy too (as much as a pad can!)

Seems like theres bugs everywhere lately, hope it leaves your house soon Sarah. My dh has tonsillitis (and dont we know about it!) just hoping it doesnt spread!

Hope Aussie was ok for the heel prick this morning Jessy. Weve got Maxs tomorrow- so annoying though- theyve just said theyll be here between 9 & 4 so were potentially waiting all day!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahh thanks daisies! I've just opened the asda ones they're really ultra slim...slimmer than normal pads for a regular period so I'm like...what.... :haha: so I think I'll need to stick to the Boots ones which look industrial sized :haha: I just want to avoid the inevitable bed sheet ruining phase but if I'm up every two hours doing feeds then may not be a problem ;)


----------



## JessyG

He cried his heart out. Thankfully i had just made a bottle of milk so he had some of that a cuddle and he was fast asleep again for 2.5 hours. He has a bit of a red bum though. He seems to do tiny little bits of poo alot so it feels like he is constantly being wiped and dried. I am using a tonne of metanium and it seems touch wood to be working. 

I am shattered and feel like i am looking forward to bedtime but the day and night are merging into one at the moment so bedtime isnt as much fun as it used to be :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

Happy Due date Married!! 

Checking in to say hi! 
We have had a few visitors today so its been hard to get time to log in.
Tomorrow i shall get a picture or two posted of Matilda.

So far so good... shes a good sleeper which is great. Hope Im not speaking too soon!!

I got my maternity pads from Asda too.
I used the slim line ones before I went into labour incase waters broke etc.
But since the birth Ive been using the thick Asda ones and i have to say they are bloody comfortable!! 
The slim ones as you say as very slim... I have a couple in my handbag for when Ive been out and about but as you say they are slimmer than a normal maternity pad so wont do a lot.
I can recommend their thicker ones though! 

I also like the natural photos... nothing better!
Adams cousins best friend is a photographer and has asked if she can take some pictures of Matilda for her portfolio. In return she will give us a bunch of free photos.
I was in two minds about it... mainly because Im also not a fan of those kind of photos but then on the other hand, its free! And she said I can request a couple of shots if I like. So I said yes I would do it. So that will be Happening in next couple of days.

Is anyone expressing? Breastfeeding is killing me!! 
I said I wont get upset about it, which I wont....
Have decided to be open minded and try a bit of expressing for two feeds and formula for the others - But I didnt really realise how long expressing takes?! Painfully slow...


----------



## JessyG

I expressed for the 3 days i was in hospital after having my first and i found it ok purely because i was tied to a bed for the most part anyway and i had midwives around to help whenever needed. I can imagine it is a bit of a pain in the arse to do it at home. I would imagine if you dont have a baby in your arms you are attached to a pump. I had to stop as the pump eventually ripped my nipples and made me bleed alot. I definitely admire women who can continue doing it for weeks/months. It must be draining so well done you for doing it! Dont beat yourself up for whatever decision you make though.

I am having a bit of an ugh oh moment. Aus seems to get hiccups alot and sneezes alot. At first i just thought it was his tiny little tibe trying to clear themselves etc but now i am having a bit of a panic that it will turn into reflux. God i hope not.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ahh London didn't even think asda did a different kind as I sent my mum to get them for me she can't have seen anything different! Bummer! If I happen to pop in I'll look myself but I was saving myself a 6 mile trip to get there. I'm so lazy these days lol.

Oh totally go for the photos if they're free! It's good practise so good on her she's experimenting with that style and it's hard to start out/learn different things and your style without offering it up for free! It's what I did and just made me decide to move away from trying to do it. I'm sure they'll be gorgeous! You can just see some really over the top newborn photos sometimes. For instance dressing up your new baby like a farmer, putting them in a metal bucket with loads of hay in the scene i personally just dont like :haha: I don't know where I saw that but it just always made me go 'hmmmm do I want that on my wall' lol. Getting your baby to hold their head up with tiny fists is a trick of editing and always fun to ask a parent to help you do. I never had a baby let me go that far and the best I got was a laying down pose with a fist by their face lol.

Up in the middle of the night..pee pee pee all the blooming time yay. I had to tell at the dog it's the third time in a week he's pooped in the house. Totally unlike him but it's driving me mad now. Whyyyyy now. We started feeding him more often so I guess that was a bad idea! Makes me so mad when he's fully house trained that he's not asking to go out *sigh* 

Anyway, night time poo picking up winge over! Now I'm awake wondering when this little one will surprise us with their appearance...


----------



## Soph1986

If you are planning to express there a plastic suction thing I ordered which collects the milk let down from opposite side. I got it from Amazon and its great because it increases the amount you get without you having to do anything. I was expressing on top of breast feeding because midwife told me to when he was slow to gain weight/jaundice, but it just led to oversupply and bags of wasted milk!!!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

This little thing right?!! Heard great things about it so got it on my wishlist in case I find I need it down the line!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180124-092849.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Daisies11

Im feeling like a crap Mum today. Dropped Lucas off at nursery - we all went as dh hasnt taken him before so didnt know where to go/what to do. As we left he was in floods of tears and he never ever cries when I leave him.

On top of that I decided last night to move onto formula. We were up all night till 4am feeding, and the pain in my boobs is ridiculous - either Im doing something really wrong or he has a tongue tie, but I just dont have it in me to try and find out what the issue is. I knew I wouldnt be a long term breastfeeder, but hoped to do a couple of weeks, but its just too hard.

Mummy guilt is killing me this morning. Dh has gone off to get some formula so we can start with that at his next feed. Weve got the midwife coming today to do his day 5 check & heel prick test and I just hope its my normal midwife as I really like her - I dont want some stranger coming and giving me judgement for moving to formula.

Jessy - Im sure its not reflux. Ive noticed Max sneezing and hiccuping a lot too - theyre only new and teeny, I bet its just new things tickling their little noses and their bodies getting used to breathing, eating etc causing the hiccups.

Married - sounds like your dog is doing his bit to get you ready for the long nights and nappy changes with the baby!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Haha Daisies! Perhaps he's attention seeking! I made him sleep shut out of access to our room after that incident and when DH got up at 5.30am to open the door the poor mite came running in to see me...broke my heart poor guy! But when baby comes that's it he needs to stay out until baby leaves our room. I refuse to step on a dog every few hours!

Don't feel bad for stopping breastfeeding! I do think it's important to talk about it bit I totally understand it will be something you want to avoid as these midwives and health visitors notoriously make women feel guilty. Breastfeeding ladies need a kind of therapy if you ask me at this stage! I've read it should never be painful and if it is it's because baby isn't latching correctly. Like you say could be tongue tie but if you're happy with your decision then that's it. No one should make you change your mind :) plus how great will it be to have someone else feed the baby?!!! Amazing!


----------



## JessyG

I must say no one has made me feel guilty for not breastfeeding but i can totally understand the need to almost justify yourself to people. I did it with B alot. Not so much with Aus though. You need to do whats best for you and your family. I, like you wanted to make it to 6 weeks then see how i got on but i barely made it 6 hours. 

I havent taken any painkillers today and feel pretty good. Will take a couple of paracetamol in a bit to keep on top of it but think in another couple of days ill be off them completely.

How are you getting in Sarah and London? X


----------



## London Kiwi

Daisies I am in the exact same boat as you!
We have the midwife coming tomorrow and right now my main concern with no longer breastfeeding is telling her!
I dont want the judgement!
The other day when she came I was still breastfeeding and she offered to watch me to make sure I was doing it right. I declined because I didnt really want her watching and at the time I was fine. 
I keep thinking tomorrow she is going to offer to watch or help but my mind is made up. Ill express what I can then formula for the other feeds.
I got two feeds out last night, Im going to try again soon and see what I can get out today. 

Married Im cracking up at the little farmer pose for the photos hahahaha. I should hope shes not into that!! Ive checked out her portfolio on FB and I think Im safe ha.


----------



## Soph1986

Yes marriedlaydee that&#8217;s the one! It&#8217;s fantastic and definitely worth buying.

Oh my goodness do not feel any guilt for using formula! At the end of the day when they all start school can anyone tell who was breast fed and who had formula? If it&#8217;s not working for you and you are unhappy then that&#8217;s more than enough reason to stop.


----------



## Daisies11

London, Ive just had our midwife visit and there was no judgement whatsoever. I told her that we have moved him onto formula today and she asked why. I said that I always anticipated moving onto formula at some point, and that Ive found it painful and difficult & so myself and dh have decided to move him now. She just said we have to do what is right for our family and what keeps me feeling well - no real conversation about it, and definitely no judgement. So please dont worry, I think just be confident in your decision when telling her so she knows your mind is made up.

Its so frustrating how breastfeeding is encouraged and made to seem like an easy decision when it is really bloody hard. We all have to do what is right for us, and our families but its sad that we feel there would be a judgement. Maybe thats just the perfectionist in me thinking that there would be though.

Anyhow, Max has taken to bottles just fine so far and I am already feeling a load better for making the switch. My boobs though- my god they are so full, hard & uncomfy!

Question for perfect prep users - what do you do at night? Take the machine to bed or walk downstairs to get a bottle? And what are you doing when out & about to make up a bottle? Its only 2 years since my son finished on bottles but cant get my head around what I need to do when out!

Oh and one of my friends gave me a naturebond sillicone pump - they really are good, its amazing how much you get just from attaching while feeding from the other boob!


----------



## JessyG

When out and about i used to take the ready made cartons and a sterilised bottle. Super easy but gets expensive if you are out alot plus its not warm. My DD still drank it no worries but i wasnt out all that much to be honest. I assume i will do the same this time. 

I have been going downstairs to use the prep machine but i sort of have to wake my OH up so he can keep an eye on Aus while i am away. I know lots of people take them upstairs though. 

I am thinking of getting a cold water steriliser as its doing my head in having to resterilise after i take a bottle out to use. The only thing is i have heard they make the bottles taste a bit yuckam and i am not sure if Aus will appreciate that when he is used to the way i currently do it. What steriliser is everyone using?

What bottles are you using daisies?


----------



## Sarahcake

Married I have seen that one before and I've heard good things but I could never find it again! I'm totally buying that come payday! 

Daisies, please don't feel bad lovely, at the end of the day, fed is best. BF is a hard road to travel it really is, especially when you have another little one at home because it just takes so much time and it can be really painful at times. I'm expressing one bottle a day at the moment and the rest is formula and I've had no judgement at all for that decision. I did with Logan so I was expecting it this time but nothing but support from the midwives so far. 

Had my stitches out yesterday, and had the midwife back out today to check as part of it has opened back up and looks angry as hell. She's stuck a dressing on it and taken swabs so we shall see. Besides that, all good. Lloyd is still dying of the flu so I'm knacked doing everything ATM but on the plus side Harley got registered today and is now an official little person! 

We have the prep machine upstairs in what will be her room all the time, I would rather walk upstairs to get a bottle when I'm awake than go downstairs when I'm half asleep lol 

We use the ready made bottles too when were out for longer than 2 hours otherwise we just make a fresh bottle before we leave the house and countdown 2 hours on it.


----------



## Daisies11

Weve got all tommee tippee stuff - steriliser and bottles - used them for Lucas no probs so got them again. A lot of my friends have gone for the mam self sterilising ones though so I did consider them.

While dh is off work Ill probably send him on bottle runs in the night, will see that happens when hes back at work though and might have to do it differently then.

The ready made stuff is convenient but like you say not the cheapest. Its like a military operation planning an outing with a baby!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

So midwife was interesting...

I told her about the extra fluid and GTT retest but she was surprised no one had contacted me two weeks ago to follow up. So she rung the hospital and told them and I've got to go in tomorrow morning to see the consultant. So the hospital are already cr*p...How can they be so ignorant? I tried to not be annoyed too much. But she then told me that if my waters break I need to call the ward straight away to tell them and go straight to hospital because extra fluid can cause cord to be compressed. She said it's rare but that's not the point. I should have been told this two weeks ago. So not too sure what this consultant is going to do or tell me tomorrow but sounds like catch up work to me if they've messed up by not following up in this extra fluid situation.

Anyway everything is fine. Induction is booked in for next Sunday 4th February. Really hoping to not get that far...absolutely dreading delayed labour and being stuck in that place like poor London! That would drive me crazy....

Come on labour, hurry up and get a wiggle on!


----------



## London Kiwi

Eeekk Married - you have an end date!! Baby will def be here by end of next week :)
I hope you have baby before then!
I wouldnt want you to be in hospital being induced after what happened to me but i have to say that all my friends that have been induced baby has arrived pretty quickly.
Anyway you will deliver before then - I&#8217;m sure of it! Maybe this weekend :) 

A friend bought me the tommee tippee travel flask for being out and about but it&#8217;s quite clunky... and being close ish to London a lot of the pubs and restaurants provide these. But over summer we go for weekend picnics with friends etc so it will come in handy when I can&#8217;t get heated water. 
Otherwise it will also be the little pre made ones. I took those to the hospital Incase I needed them, I used them over the past few days - so handy! 

Matilda has slept all evening... wonder what that means for me tonight :haha:


----------



## Marriedlaydee

London I really hope baby comes in the next 5 days...I'm going crazy over here waiting! I can only pray if I have to be induced afterall that it is quick....holy cow I will go mad having to stay in that boring hospital with nothing happening! And like you said before, all the other women around you labouring and complaining...well I think I'd be drawing the curtains and sulking! Fingers firmly glued crossed that this baby wants out soon! I still want a January baby ;)


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahh bless you, least one way or another you have an end in sight, got my fingers and toes crossed that you go off by yourself before then though. That's not good about the fact that they should have contacted you before now though, I'd be annoyed about that too. 

We use the tommee tippiee stuff too here, I had it with Logan and it was received well by him so no real reason to differ. Although I did enter a competition to win a nuby bottle which came yesterday out of the blue as I was completely oblivious to winning so will try that and see if she likes it. 

Health visitor due any minute now. Dreading it as I had a bad experience with Logan's. I got a safeguarding report for owning 2 cats - which got scrapped off for being ridiculous as it was, but I have 2 cats this time too and I'm waiting to see what happens. 

Little miss had me up every hour last night wanting feeding, I think she's having a bit of a growth spurt. 

Please excuse the comically inflated boobage on display but this is an accurate portrayal of my evening &#128514;&#128514;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180125_015500.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Daisies11

Married I hope baby comes for you soon now - the waiting is awful! But like others have said, at least you have an end date now, that made me feel loads better.

Thats so bad about the fluid and tests though - as if theyve just sat on that info all this time and done nothing! We all know the NHS are stretched, but surely someone should have been doing something to contact you with that info, mad!

Sarah - hope the health visitor goes well. I find the whole process really annoying. Im sure there are situations where it is needed and they are able to identify concerns & issues to be worked on, and I know a friend had them out for her newborn who was able to really help with some behavioural issues with her toddler, but generally I find it all a bit judgey, and whenever Ive asked a direct question/for advice theyve just batted it back to Doctors or midwife which hasnt been helpful. The cat thing is ridiculous though - what do they think will happen? 

We had an amazing sleep last night - including one 4 hour stretch. Im feeling so much better for it!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Waited 2 hours to see consultant only to be told she made a mistake and should never have told me to take aspirin. Told her I'll let her off seeing as it only cost me 60p a pack :haha: bloody hell seriously. Was a waste of a visit basically, she isn't concerned with the extra fluid as it's only 1cm. If it had been more then that's when to be concerned. Oh. My. God. Seriously :haha:

Offered to do a stretch and I said I'll pass thanks. When she explained what it was I almost threw up haha! Just been feeling a bit off today I said I'll decide next week with midwife about it.


----------



## JessyG

I havent seen our health visitor yet but she is the one i had with B and she was lovely although i was pretty miserable after having B that i worry she will assume i am struggling again this time.

We also had a decent 3 hour stretch of sleep followed by a 4 hour stretch! He was pretty unsettled between 2-4 though so i am glad i managed a little extra sleep in the evening too. 

OH and I walked down to Bs nursery to collect her at lunch time and she was over the moon. I hadnt told her i would be there as i didnt know how long the midwives would be out but they literally just came in to stab me with fragmin and leave so i made it to collect her. I feel pretty sore after the walk though so taking a break while the wee man sleeps and my DD is playing a game on her tablet. Gonna make marshmallow top hats in a bit with her and i really want to do bedtime with her tonight as i miss doing it. I miss my big girl and feeling incredible guilt over it all. I know everyone says its normal but it makes me want to cry thinking she feels at all pushed out by her brother. She is soo lovely though as adores him completely which helps


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh jessy I think it's totally natural to feel that way and a sign that you're a great mum! Being conscious of the time you spend with your children means you are doing your very best and making time where you can! Just remember it will get better once proper routines are in place and soon perhaps you can go for a mother daughter time out together for a few hours! Soft play or milkshakes or cinema :) just keep your goals in sight!

No baby still! Only third day overdue. Had a very hot delightful curry last night. Nothing. Doesnt even affect my digestive system unlike my husband this morning *queue evil laugh*

Back on the ball bouncing this morning! May try a walk later....im just so bored I'll do anything to amuse myself!


----------



## Daisies11

Jessy Ive been feeling the same. Lucas has shown no signs of jealousy and seems to adore his brother, but its awful feeling torn between them - Im sure in time everything will settle back to a normal level of Mum guilt! 

Married - I sympathise I was trying it all to no avail. I think that the biggest things are that baby decides its ready and you are relaxed. My biggest fears when pregnant were that I would go into labour and there would be no one to care for ds and dh wouldnt get back from Work in time as he has over an hour drive to get back & I had a pretty speedy labour with Lucas. In the end max came once both those fears were dealt with - at least for me I think my mind has more control over my body than you realise.

Weve been up at the hospital this morning for Maxs hearing screen which he passed - so relieved to get that done. They did it when he was a few hours old but he failed. She said today its totally normal for that to happen due to fluid in their ears when theyre new, just glad that all came back ok today.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Great that the hearing test came back all clear daisies! I hate it with anything when you have a little bit of doubt and concern for someone, you can't help but think the worst! So hurrah! 

I think if I'm worrying about anything it's that the baby will get too big...It's silly I know. But it's always in the back of my mind and it's horrible worrying baby will be too big to come out or something silly like that.

Husband came home from work early so he's done with work until 2pm Monday. Doesnt help that we both always have in the back of our mind about how nice it would be that he doesn't have to go back to work cos the baby is coming! Luckily he's about a 15 or 20 minute drive away from home...I couldn't imagine an hour or more crickey! That is scary.


----------



## Daisies11

That was totally one of my fears too! I reckon thats pretty normal - its a small exit and babies are pretty big! You just have to trust that your body will only make a baby that is the right size for you.

That would be nice if your baby came along sometime this weekend! Have a little chat and see if you can convince them to come along!


----------



## JessyG

Thats great Max passed his hearing test. At the hospital, the lady doing Austin's said that all the other babies that day had failed in at least one ear so i think its pretty common.

We took a stroll to the park today. There is another park slightly further away but i was struggling a bit with the walking so went home early with Aus and OH took B to the bigger park for a bit then came home. 

We had to put the car into the garage and the bill came back at 750!!! Great for January huh! It was only in for 2 tyres and a service but they said it was dangerous to drive due to some corrosion on the brake dics !?!!? I have no idea about cars but told OH to have it fixed as it scares me to think the car is unsafe and we will have two kids in there. We thought about taking it to anothet garage because we have been told arnold clark will try to rip you off but we dont really have time to be without our car for a day or two again. 

Hope everyone has had a nice day. Has anyone else lost track of the days. I genuinely thought it was saturday when i got up this morning and kept having to ask OH what day it was. Its all just becoming one long day to me at the moment :haha:

I have an app to get my hair done next friday so looking forward to that but worrying about leaving OH on his own with the two kids. 

I desperately want to have a nice long bath but not sure if i have to wait longer since having a c section. I am hating the way my body looks now. I am 11 stone and need to lose 2.5 to be back to my happy weight. I have lost a stone since having Aus but thats not surprising considering how big he was! My stomach is beyond gross but thankfully the swelling in my legs has gone so i have ankles again!


----------



## London Kiwi

Haha Jessy Im totally with you... I dont seem to know what day it is. I thought Thurs was Friday and have made that mistake a couple of Times now.

Ouch about the car costs!! :( last thing you need.
But as you said, you need a safe car so just do it for peace of mind.

I also got a bill in the post yesterday for £800
Its a tax bill and Im almost certain that Ive paid it already just need to check through all my emails and bank statements to find it. I also dont want to be forking out that sort of money in Jan.

Married... I hope your little one arrives soon! :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

We had a £1200 car bill three weeks ago! No way are we paying that so DH is doing the repairs himself as that was a joke! January is the cruelest month!! Lucky for us I'm not at work so he can drive my car to work while we leave his off the road for the year anyway. It's another stress I didn't want on my mind though as it'll still cost us about £500 to do it ourselves. Blah.

No signs of bubs yet. I was up every two hours last night, good training lol


----------



## JessyG

Feeling crap today. B and OH are sneezing and feel like they may be getting a cold so i am so stressed baby Aus will get it. He fed at 9pm, 12am, 4am top up at 6am then 9am so his feeds/sleep are great but i am worried about when OH goes back to work and I cant get that extra couple of hours in bed in the morning. As you can tell i am just having a panic about everything today.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Ah jess sorry it's felt like a stressful day!

I have five messages from friends asking how I'm feeling/doing/I've not been on Facebook/Instagram lol. Ignored them so far cos it's driving me up the wall. Not quite sure how to respond I'm bored of saying 'I'm fine' it's not a proper conversation and just feels like they're being nosy lol


I've stayed off Facebook and Instagram deliberately since Tuesday as I feel like I haven't got much to share anyway, and didn't want anyone to comment asking that annoying question you know? Seems not being on social media just makes it worse :haha:


----------



## Soph1986

I&#8217;m the opposite marriedlaydee I&#8217;m getting annoyed at the lack of messages asking how we are doing. I feel a bit neglected this time round and that no one is really interested in baby 2.


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh Married I feel for you!
Those messages drove me nuts!! To the point that I wished i had told everyone I was due two weeks later so no one asked!

Soph I have been told with your second that there isnt as much interest. Surely your friends and family are interested? I hope that its not upsetting you too much.

We had friends over today and I cooked a huge roast lamb and Veges got everyone. Just tidying up a bit as we have a lot of visitors tomorrow. Mainly Adams family that were pestering me before Matilda was born... now they are pestering me to see her haha.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh Soph that's rubbish :( an eye opener though, I should moan less as thats not a nice feeling. The people who matter care so I hope those closest have been kind to you and taken an interest...if not we'll I'd be fuming! 

I have a so called friend who I was there for through her whole pregnancy....she's not asked once after the baby most I've heard from her is this week asking how I'm doing....9 months too late tbh and I don't expect her to take any interest after baby is here. *sigh*


----------



## Soph1986

I&#8217;m impressed Londonkiwi!! I&#8217;ve not managed to cook for anyone yet...apart from husband & toddler who don&#8217;t count.

Aww no marriedlaydee feel free to moan. That&#8217;s so disappointing about your friend. It hurts when you&#8217;ve put the time and thought in for someone else and don&#8217;t get it back. I think people forget how special a pregnancy/new baby feels for the person going through it. 

Is everyone who has had their baby still bleeding? I&#8217;m 19 days after c section and still need several pad changes a day.


----------



## London Kiwi

I am a bit exhausted now after all the running around after people today but my friends were great,one peeled the Veges, one kept the wines topped up and they all shared Matilda for hugs.

Soph Im a week after Matildas birth and Im on the thin pads now. Which I do change frequently. Im assuming that everyone is different and there is no normal with these things. Hopefully we all make a quick recovery though, its not very pleasant is it!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I'm tired of waking up every morning worrying something is wrong. I'm taking it as a normal reaction to being overdue...just worrying why he is she is still in there..will they be ok....It's worse until I feel some movement which can be a while after im up and about. Even then I spend the rest for the day praying for labour to start which is even worse just sitting there waiting.

To make things worse I definitely still have this ear infection...went away for two days and bam...It's back. Now What?? Back to the doctor? Urgh.

I'm just tired of being anxious and disappointed every morning now. Deep breath :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Married I know how you feel, I felt the exact same. Its only natural to worry. 
When do you see the midwife again? I know its hard not to overthink things but Im sure baby is fine. But if you have any worries whatsoever about movement contact your fetal assessment unit and maybe get bubs monitored for an hour. 

Baby is cosy in there.... the amount of times I heard that haha. But I believe its true. They come when they are ready to meet the World, baby is happy still cooking away.

Im sure youll still have a January baby! Have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Thanks London...midwife isn't until Thursday I was really hoping this baby would come over the weekend I was certain of it! Now that midwife appointment seems so likely of happening which is a crazy thought.

We just went for a 45 minute walk...holy cow that was the most uncomfortable thing ever!!! The muscles in my stomach were so tight! :haha: came home and it's taken me a good 20 minutes to recover lol. Long gone are those days I'd run 6 miles in 45 minutes, come home and go straight to work!


----------



## Soph1986

Aww marriedlaydee really hope it happens soon and goes smoothly. You must be so fed up!! Pregnancy is lovely in lots of ways but also so hard on your body and emotions.

I know it&#8217;s just hormones but I keep thinking about having another one already!!! We will need to wait about 12-15 months to start ttc so we definitely have our first in school and the 15 free nursery hours for our second though.


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey ladies, sorry I've been a bit quiet, just been a busy few days! 

Just been discharged by the midwives, Harley is thriving and she is now 7lb 5oz - her birth weight was 6lb 13oz so she's going in the right direction. 

My csection scar is still not in a good place but it's been monitored by the gp now after having swabs taken. To answer the question about bleeding, I'm two weeks on from the section today and I'm still bleeding. I had nothing for 2 days and it came back with a vengeance last night :-/ 

Married I can't believe there's still no baby here :( I've got my fingers (and toes!) Crossed that it won't be long now. Pregnancy is an amazing wonderful thing but it really does just get to the point where enough is enough. 

I oddly miss being pregnant however...and I'm thinking about number 3 already... I've been told not to for 3 years though so that gives me plenty of time to battle through the rose tinted 'aww look at the baby' mood that I'm in now &#128514;


----------



## JessyG

Definitely no more for me. 2 is quite enough. I will have the implant put in soon i think. I almost 2 weeks pp and still bleeding but not too heavy now.

Health visitor has been and given us Austins red book etc. Still waiting on the midwives coming to weigh him and discharge us. No idea when that will be though! Had hoped they'd be here by now.


----------



## Soph1986

I&#8217;m 3 weeks post section and still bleeding but it&#8217;s definitely calmed down. The midwife really pushed the coil when she mentioned contraception but there&#8217;s no way I would get it. I think pill again! 

Sarahcake was there a reason for 3 years? No one mentioned a time frame not to conceive in and I hadn&#8217;t even thought about it. They did say I would be fine for another as scarring hasn&#8217;t been too bad. We would definitely be done after 3!


----------



## London Kiwi

Midwife had her last visit here today also.
Health visitor coming Thurs.
We got our red book before we left the hospital last Saturday.

Matilda has put on 100grams so far.

Contraception will be a must for me - need to discuss with the doctor as had endometriosis prior to conceiving so period pains were horrendous. Now Im not trying to conceive I shall see what all my options are then decide whats best and fingers crossed the endo stays away!

The midwife was ok about me no longer BFing when I told her on Friday but today she suggested BFing support groups so Im kinda glad shes not coming back, she made me feel pretty crappy today!!


----------



## Daisies11

Weve been discharged by the midwife today too, and Max is now weighing 9lbs little chunk! Health visitor is coming to us on Wednesday - cant say Im looking forward to it, I never find the appointments very useful but will be good to get it ticked off the list.

My hubby is adamant that there are no more kids for us, but Im not yet at the point where Im ready to rule it out forever. Im very torn though, one half of me would love a third, but wed need to have around a 3 year age gap to be able to afford another and that would be a 6 year gap between oldest and youngest and I dont think Id want that.

Im thinking of getting the copper coil - after being on the pill since 17 I really dont want to be putting hormones in me any more. Is there any reason why you say you wouldnt get it Soph? Have you had it previously? I dont know anyone who has so Im going to it on a little ignorant really.

London I cant believe the midwife was suggesting BF groups after youve told her youve switched - at least youve been signed off by her now and dont have any more appointments with them. Please dont let her make you feel crappy though - youve made the right decision for you, baby & your family - she knows none of you so is really not best placed to judge!


----------



## Soph1986

Londonkiwi don&#8217;t listen to her she&#8217;s clearly an idiot if she&#8217;s made you feel bad! Fed is best andit doesn&#8217;t matter how that happens. 

Daisies11 totally don&#8217;t want to put you off because my MIL swears by it and has had one for years with no issues! The two horror stories were one girl who it wasn&#8217;t inserted correctly into and it got lost and she needed surgery to remove it. Then another, again incorrect insertion, and she was also hospitalised. However that&#8217;s two out of the thousands and thousands it&#8217;s worked perfectly for. I&#8217;m just a total wimp and too scared. I think the fact I&#8217;ve not given birth vaginally/been in labour pufs me off because I&#8217;m not used to people rummaging around down there!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I was on the pill from age 16 to 21...no contraception since 21 to now at 29....I'm a little scared of going back to thinking about it...It's been 8 years of not preventing it's crazy!

I have PCOS which I worry the pill didn't help with so I have a fear of it. The coil I heard stories about too (again thousands work so it's silly to worry!) But I do need to think about it. I could easily do family planning and give myself a few months after breastfeeding stops to work out my ovulation again but while I'm breastfeeding hmmm...(well if it works for us!!) I'm not too sure!

It's kinda nice to think about it lol. It's the next step in the process but let's get this baby out first :haha:


----------



## Daisies11

&#128514; at rummaging Soph!

Ive heard those sorts of stories and they do concern me too, but I started on the pill at 17 (now 31) and since then have been off it for just over 2 years in total when ttc & being pregnant, and I just dont want to be throwing fake hormones down my neck any more. Ive never had any issues with the pill really but I do feel like it affects my mood and I just want to be me without the pill (although its a good excuse when youre having a snappy day!)

My hubby would be all set to run off and get the snip right now, but Id rather go with the coil and then weve got that period of grace time where if we decide we do want a third we can. Im very doubtful that will happen - I have hesitations but could talk myself round to it, but hubs is dead against it.


----------



## JessyG

I wish mine would get the snip but he wont. Not because he wants anymore kids he just doesnt like the idea of a procedure on his balls :haha:

Id have happily had my tubes tied but forgot to ask when in surgery. Health visitor said they wouldnt do it anyway cause i am too young but i am not really 31 with 2 kids i think i should be allowed. 

Anyway ill go for implant i reckon. It gave me weird irregular periods last time but other than that it was fine.

Aus has bern discharged by midwives now. At 11 days old he now weighs 9lb 6.5oz so has surpassed birth weight by 4.5oz woohoo.


----------



## Daisies11

My hubs must be really desperate for no kids then because hes surprisingly never mentioned any concern over his bits if he goes for the snip.

When we saw the midwife yesterday for us to be discharged she was asking what were planning on doing contraception wise and if weve got any condoms ready just in case. We both came away feeling like school kids whod been spoken to by a teacher about sex! &#128514;


----------



## JessyG

Yes they asked me too. I responded with 'abstinence'! She laughed but i was only partly kidding :haha:

Did/has any of the babies (or first babies for those who have too) show signs of colic/reflux and what were the signs.

My DD didnt scream for hours every night but was quite unsettled in the evening for weeks she was a very windy baby and didnt burp easily. Aus winds much easier but i am worrying about him having colic or reflux i thinl becauseit starts to show around 2-3 weeks abd we are approaching 2 weeks now.


----------



## lynnikins

Still waiting here, no real surprise. Hormones are doing a right job on me today which sucks as its my birthday and I've spent far too much time crying today. Either 2or5 days over 40 weeks now depends on which dates I use


----------



## Sarahcake

I think it's just for me the 3 years to be honest, with my IBD having babies can do quite a lot of damage. I'll never be able to give birth vaginally again so it will be another csection and ulcerative colitis affects healing so it will take longer for me to be 'normal' after a section than other ladies. I'm happy with that really though as I want to get my career sorted now before I have another child. 

Contraception wise, I had the mirena coil put in at the same time as my csection, just so I was sure I wasn't going to concieve and plus, people rummaging is a nope so wanted to keep that to a minimum haha! 

Happy birthday Lynnikins I'm sorry to hear your having an emotional day today :( please go easy on yourself lovely and try and enjoy your day. 

So pleased to hear that these babies are putting on chunk and thriving! Your all doing an amazing job and don't forget it. Midwives and health visitors can get as stroppy as they like about your feeding choices but sod them, your babies are gaining weight and doing amazing so give yourself a pat on the back and close your ears off to their negative remarks. 

Married big hugs to you, not long now and you'll be as annoyed as we are about health visitors and things haha


----------



## Marriedlaydee

lynnikins said:


> Still waiting here, no real surprise. Hormones are doing a right job on me today which sucks as its my birthday and I've spent far too much time crying today. Either 2or5 days over 40 weeks now depends on which dates I use

Happy birthday lynnikins! And yay for joining us here, I felt like the only one still waiting for her January baby! I'm now 7 days overdue....the joys! Lol.

Nothing is shifting this baby today, everything's been quiet, not so much as a stitch! I really wish it would like to get out now :haha: 

I've had three messages today so far, one straight out 'any movement yet' from my dad so sent him this link:

https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com

The other two said 'how you feeling' ....seriously??!! Do one :haha:

Oh then my gran very early this morning said 'any sign of baby yet

My husband told me to stop being so mean, they care etc etc...Yes very true but EVERYDAY. :haha:

The how are you feeling question is crap...pure crap...please at least start a conversation about something interesting in your life if you're fishing for wondering if I'm in hospital yet or not...then if I reply you secretly satisfied your curiosity :haha:

If someone else asks me like yesterday 'any baby yet' I'm seriously considering ignoring it. I just have no reply for it lol.


----------



## Daisies11

Lynnikins - pregnancy hormones are rubbish, I feel for you. I was 5 days overdue on my birthday and I was so fed up of all the aches and pains and just wanted my baby here. Hope baby comes along for you soon now! Happy birthday though!

Married I started ignoring messages for a couple of hours just to give them some excitement only to crush it back down when I replied to say no bubs! &#128514; is it this weekend youre booked in for induction if baby hasnt come?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Daisies yes on Sunday! Call at 8.30am to find out when they can have me in! So excited about it now haha! 

I have the midwife Thursday...not keen on her doing a sweep I don't even think she will offer! I complained about her at the hospital and when I told the lovely midwife there who I see...her face! Very sympathetic towards me :haha: she's not a bad person...just so quiet and very little personality :( I have to beat information out of her. I darent officially say anything...I feel like I should for her own development but if I get pregnant again it would be mortifying if I am lumbered with her lol....

Omg Sunday can't come soon enough! Will be heading out Saturday afternoon to stock up on snacks though...can't be trusted for them to survive now if I buy them :haha:


----------



## London Kiwi

Married I hope baby comes soon!

Yes stock up on snacks.... if youre spending a bit of time at the hospital they can add up quickly.

You could always get people to drop you stuff like my husband... his friend bought him Nandos when I was in labour!! Men haha.

Matilda had her hearing test this morning, all was fine!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

London....Nandos?!!!! I would not be impressed if I couldn't eat that too the cheek of It! :haha:

Glad the hearing test passed with flying colours!

9 days over now, three more sleeps until the last time in my bed with no sleeping/crying baby next to me!! I really don't see this baby arriving before I go in on sunday!

I've just got back from the doctors as my ear infection got worse despite being on antibiotics. On a different type now so I got to remember to take 8 day for a week.....good luck to me :haha:

It's been a really boring week. Did some more cleaning...husband goes to work soon so once I'm done at the midwife at 2pm it's back home for me to crack on with the fresh pile of washing up...joy!

Then I need to find another way to kill time but ive been pretty off balance and dizzy because of my ear so I'm in turtle mode today


----------



## Soph1986

Oh my goodness marriedlaydee 9 days seems like such a long time! Do you have a bump pic? I feel like we&#8217;ve not had any in ages! How are you feeling physically? 

We managed to find a childminder to have toddler from 10-3 on a Thu so I feel like s free woman!!! I keep getting a fright thinking I&#8217;ve lost one of them its so peaceful and quiet. Husband is away to work for a month so bedtime was fun last night!!!! We all ended up in bed together in the end.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Soph I feel fine physically tbh! Had bad back pain yesterday which isn't there today so I'm getting off really lightly. Getting in and out of bed is no worse than it was 15 weeks ago so can't complain there either! Still wish this baby would come out on it's own...would be nice to experience natural labour but it has 72 hours at most to decide to come out alone!

How nice to have a little bit of time today where it's not so crazy for you! It's way too quiet here I wish I had something interesting to do! Currently munching on an entire pineapple...I hate cutting then up fresh but giving the real thing a try! I hear you need to eat 5 but I'm not doing that! 

Bump picture included ;)
 



Attached Files:







bumpie_week_41_flag.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## London Kiwi

Wow gorgeous bump Married.... hurry up baby! :)

I think Im going to give up expressing. I only got 40ml yesterday and today after expressing for 45mins. Seems hardly worth it?!
I feel bad as I think anything I give her is better than nothing but its time consuming for the little amount Im getting out ! :(


----------



## London Kiwi

Finally posting pics of Matilda!
 



Attached Files:







9265EE7D-7157-4D1F-A199-727CB89CDE9C.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## London Kiwi

2weeks old on Saturday x
 



Attached Files:







4C2147C3-16E7-46FB-BD54-E96B20ACAA0C.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Beautiful pics London! 

How often are you pumping? Every two hours? I can only imagine how hard it is. From the research I've done it's a long hard process the first few weeks but do what's right for you!


----------



## Daisies11

London - glad Matilda passed the hearing screening, such a relief when that is complete. And she is so gorgeous, what a cutie!

Everything Ive read into about expressing sounds like its a real hard slog. Do whatever is best for you - its a long time to be taking out of your day so only do it if youre totally happy with it. Otherwise she will be perfectly fine fully on formula.

Soph I admire you doing it all on your own with 2 kids already. If you all end up in the same bed then at least youre all still in bed, you just have to go with it I guess. I bet its a nice bit of respite though to have your eldest off at the childminder those hours.

How are things going Married? Induction tomorrow! Baby could still arrive of their own accord though. 

Max is now 2 weeks old! Where does the time go? Feel so bad for him though as hes got his first cold (big brother bringing home all the germs!). Hes all snotty and congested so last nights sleep wasnt great and Ive pretty much been up since 4.45am. Today will be fuelled by caffeine I think!


----------



## JessyG

Oh daisies we had a bad day on wednesday thinking Aus had a cold from his sister. I got saline drops and then by thurs he was back to his usual self so i am not sure if it was just congestion or an actual cold. Anyway Aus was a bit grumpy on wed so i totally feel your pain. Its horrible seeing someone so small all bunged up. Hopefully iy doesnt last long. My DDs cold didnt really come to much either thankfully. 

My OH is only off until wednesday so starting to panic thinking about doing it all by myself! Has anyones OH gone back to work already and how are you doing with it all yourself. 

How are you doing married, tomorrow is the big day isnt it!!!! How exciting. 

Do you think we should start a new thread or keep this one?


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Oh my...yes tomorrow is the big day!!! 

I feel some disappointment as every morning wake up up thinking 'oh I didnt go into labour overnight'....but at the same time I am excited that tomorrow we start doing something that should work. That's also mixed in with dread that all of Sunday I'll be sat in hospital with nothing happening whatsoever! I've been trying to read what I can about induction. How quick it 'could' work, if it doesn't work how to pass the first few hours while stuck in hospital etc etc. Oh my....I know it'll all be ok we just have to go with it. 

I am going to make OH park what's just a little over 5 minutes walk away somewhere free though! He will habe to go home if nothing is happening to check on the dog and make sure he's let out etc. Unfortunately he doesn't get on if strangers walk in the house so we are a bit stuck. He's a good dog though and has waited 10 hours in an emergency before. Poor mite! I'm sure my husband will have an opportunity to get back and check on him though!

I'm still in bed as this antibiotics really isnt blooming working. Right now the dizziness and ringing is back in my ear. Obviously tomorrow I'm going to mention it whether its better or now but I expected it to get better. All last night I couldn't hear anything my husband said clearly at all unless I turned my other ear to him. Not great!

I did wonder if you ladies wanted to move to another thread out of the pregnancy group? I'd be happy to join . There seems to be a smaller group of us now with with the other January lot MIA. But whatever the majority decide!

Right I guess i better get up. Today was my last lie in as im up at 8.30am tomorrow to make that phone call. Bye bye glorious sleep! :haha: actually you weren't glorious anyway being up every two hours to pee or with an aching hip but the best sleep I know I'll have for a little while! :D

Oh, and it's so weird that you all have these little 2 week olds. But i guess the advantage is I can come and get all the tips from you guys right? Lol :haha:


----------



## Marriedlaydee

UPDATE: (TMI WARNING)

Just went to the loo and it's like the first day of my period, yay?!!!! That was a surprise!!! Now What...nothing...doesnt mean anything will happen right???? My my!

Was just about to go to the shop aswell...by myself for the first time in over a week. Damn it...shall not be doing that now! I think I'm getting excited for no reason though????


----------



## London Kiwi

ooh Married, exciting!

I know that everyone is different, we all have different bodies that work in mysterious ways....

But with me....

I had that on the Friday afternoon (after the 4th time I was induced) and Matilda arrived very early Saturday morning.

I hope that this is the start of something for you!!

Maybe going to the shop will be good for you, having a wander helps. Just take your phone!!


----------



## Daisies11

Im happy for us to move the group.

Married thats exciting! I didnt have anything like that this time but with my first I had a bloody show around 8.30am and contractions started around 9.30am. Id be tempted to have a little pop to the shop to try and encourage things along - I did that with my first then came home and mopped the kitchen floor and contractions really got going! Keeping everything crossed that this is it for you!

Jessy it really is so sad. Hes been full of it since Wednesday as is big bro. Been giving Max the saline drops and using one of those snot suckers (cant think of the really name! &#128514;) and he throws an absolute fit when I use that. Hopefully it will clear off soon, and hopefully we all get a better sleep tonight.


----------



## London Kiwi

Sorry, I never commented!
Also happy to move the group or we could do a facebook one... whatever works for everyone!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Nothing yet everyone! Went for a shower but nothing else showing. It's only been an hour and a half though so may take everyone's advice to go for a wonder or potter around the house! Oh i hope something happens. Being 41+4 I'd assume that this is a good sign that things are not far off. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wills_2

Hey Ladies, 

Just popping on quickly to say hi to you all and congrats to all with little babies and married I hope this is the start of it for you so you can avoid being induced!

I will scroll back around 20 pages (LOL) and catch up with everything everyone's been doing and write a proper reply later on (hopefully)

Ethan is a month old on Monday (OMG) and is very demanding and doesn't sleep a lot so time to myself isn't something I have much of as hubby is working preparing our sheds for lambing which starts in a fortnight...im thinking I might have a full nights sleep around May time LMAO 360 sheep to help have babies and a demanding baby of my own...should have timed it better ha ha


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Wills- oh my!!! Very busy time ahead for you even more than it already is! Sounds exciting though I'd love to see pictures of the cute lil lambies....and baby too lol!

Very uneventful here now. Braxtons aren't regular at all so I'm really hoping for start of labour during the night ;)


----------



## London Kiwi

Hectic time in your household Wills!

Married I hope you go Into labour tonight, have my fingers crossed for you hun!!


----------



## London Kiwi

All the best for today Married!
Youre going to have baby in your arms so soon! So exciting!
Cant wait to hear your news x


----------



## Daisies11

Wow Wikks, sounds busy for you! Sleep will come eventually Im sure!

Good luck Married! Hope it all happens nice & quickly. Will be checking in all day waiting to hear your news!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hi ladies :) 

Nothing happened overnight! This baby is so goddamn stubborn!

I'm sort of packed and prepared for a long uneventful wait...I think, but nothing can soothe a boring wait when you're in the moment! My fingers are crossed for progress today after the first pessary but we will see!

I'll be back on later if hubby goes home at 6pm due to a lack of activity so that I can somehow distract myself!

BUT!!! Let's be positive...a little poke may be all this baby needs ;)

Thank you all, can't wait for this to finally be over, the waiting is gonna kill me! :D <3


----------



## London Kiwi

Oh Married I totally feel for you!!
But I just know that you wont be there for 4 days before baby like I was. I think the first one will work for you!
You will be cuddling that baby in no time.
Keep us posted!! Xx


----------



## Soph1986

Ahhhh married fingers crossed this all goes so quickly for you and baby arrives soon :) !!! Good luck x

I&#8217;m happy to join again if we move!

Michael has a cold kindly passed on from his big brother. I am surrounded by snot and the sound of snuffling and sniffing!!! 

Londonkiwi I had this with my first and I gave up expressing completely around 3 months. My supply just completely dwindled to nothing because I wasn&#8217;t also breast feeding. I really wish I had given up sooner because it was so time consuming and made me miserable. Do what&#8217;s best for you and don&#8217;t feel bad. I felt like a huge weight was lifted when I made the decision to stop. 

I&#8217;m still breastfeeding and thank god it&#8217;s got less painful now. I don&#8217;t know how long I&#8217;ll last because I&#8217;m just not comfortable feeding in public and I neevr will be.


----------



## London Kiwi

You're totally right Soph. I have to do whats best for me and that's giving up trying to express.
This weekend Matilda has been 100% formula fed and she's grand. Infact she's sleeping like a dream.
I have accepted that this is the way forward for us and I feel a million times happier today about it all :)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Baby girl born 4.42am Monday 5th February, 13 days overdue!

Contractions 6 hours after first pessary, established labour 4 hours later...born 3 hours later!

That was single handedly the worst experience of my life but worth it for this beauty.

Now she just needs a name!!!
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20180205_111519.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JessyG

Oh my goodness what a beauty! Massive congrats married.

I dont know much about induced labour but sounds good that it wasnt over 24 hours from start to finish! Cant wait to hear her name!


----------



## London Kiwi

Amazing news Married!
Congrats to you all.... shes gorgeous. 

And delighted to hear that your induction went more smoothly than mine! Im impressed that it all happened for you so quickly.
I hope youre feeling ok! Cant wait to hear what you name her &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Daisies11

Congratulations Married! Glad that it happened fairly quickly for you. Hope youre doing ok, baby is gorgeous!


----------



## Soph1986

Congratulations!!!! Beautiful baby. Hope you are recovering ok and get home soon


----------



## Sarahcake

Married!!! Congratulations to you, she's absolutely beautiful <3 so so pleased for you! Induction is so taxing on you regardless of how long it lasts. It was the worst experience of my life but worth it for my son. Rest up now lovely and look after yourself. 

I'm more than happy to move the group to another thread on here or alternatively Facebook which I'm far more active on. 

I will catch up with everyone properly soon, been a manic week or so here. Nothing bad, just lots going on! 

Much love to you all and your babies. 

Quick picture of us here, sorry it's a screenshot, file was too large!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180203-220904.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## London Kiwi

Cute Sarah!


----------



## JessyG

What a lovely picture sarah. Your son looms like your double. Facebook group is good for me too i am always checking up on facebook. How do we go about doing that?


----------



## London Kiwi

Maybe we could set up a closed group on FB... that way only we can see any photos and posts etc that are posted on there?

Matilda had her free photo shoot yesterday.
I just kept thinking of your comment Married about dressing her up as a farmer and putting her in a bucket haha.
Thankfully there were no such photos! 
There were a few of her all wrapped up cosy with wool around her and little hats and head pieces on etc .... not really my cup of tea but It was her first new born shoot in her new studio so I let her do what she wanted. I&#8217;m sure they will be lovely.
And we got a few of me and Matilda and a couple of family shots also.
Looking forward to seeing them. I hate photos all set up and cheesy and find I never look good and look like I&#8217;m putting on a fake smile! But hopefully there will be atleast one nice one haha.

Married - how are you? And does baby have a name?


----------



## Soph1986

Closed Facebook group sounds like a good plan! I have no idea how to do it though.

Your babies are both lovely Sarahcake! 

How long are your babies sleeping for during the night?? We are still feeding every 2.5 hours here. 

I can&#8217;t wait to stop bleeding,so fed up of pads.


----------



## JessyG

F**k OH is back to work today. I have been up since 4:30 my mum is over to help and i am already struggling to get anything done with a fussy baby!


----------



## Soph1986

Ohh JessyG what a nightmare!!! Sleep deprivation is the worst.


----------



## JessyG

It sure is. My mum has offered me a nap but i feel guilty going to sleep. This is definitely going to be hard. I definitely prefer the older baby/toddler stage to the newborn bit but i was determined to enjoy it more this time but i genuinely dont think i will.


----------



## Soph1986

It&#8217;s so hard to make yourself rest when there&#8217;s things to do. I find at night when toddler is sleeping I stay up late because it&#8217;s my only free time (although I still have baby obviously) and I know I should really sleep.


----------



## Wills_2

Congratulations Married, she looks an absolute beauty :kiss: and a decent size too!! Hope you are both doing ok x

Jessy - I'm with you all the way. I was so sure I would enjoy the newborn phase this time as I hated it with my daughter but compared to Ethan she was easy. I think if I'd have had Ethan first I wouldn't have had another one :haha: He is getting a bit better now and he's finally stopped being sick and colic has improved so much since I changed his milk back to the ordinary stage 1. I sure am looking forward to the interactive stage or atleast when toys or TV stimulate him for half an hour as i'm struggling to get much housework done as he never sleeps, at most i'd say he has 3 hours during the day and probably about 6 to 8 hours between 8pm and 8am! I need more :sleep:

I'm up for a Facebook group as I too am on there more often than I am online...I don't mind setting one up but would have to have it as secret group so not just anyone can join but I think I'd need to be friends with you all before I could add you...Right I'd better go and see what the kids are doing...I've got Ethan in his swing chair watching the fish tank LOL and Ava was sent home from school with chicken pox today :wacko: so need to see what she's up to.

Let me know what everyones thoughts are on the FB group or if someone sets one up let me know the name and i'll join 

Oh ignore the ticker...I will get around to removing it soon lmao

oh and added a few pics of Ethan 
 



Attached Files:







no 10.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 2









Ethan 6.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2









no 15.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JessyG

Wills i think its ok not to enjoy it. Its a very small part of their chilhood anyway and i am just not a baby baby person. Sure it got better for me about 6 months. Sounds nuts but i prefer it when they stop napping at 2.5/3 i detest trying to coordinate life around naps! Haha 

I *think* Austin is easiet than Bella was but its so long ago i cant really remember. She always slept like crap so its hard to tell if i am just used to less sleep. Aus slept from 6:15-8:45 then had about 30 mins in the pram mid morning then slept 2.5 hours feed then another 2.5 hours this avo so i think he does ok but reckon he may be up all night now. He has been fussy late evening the last few nights but then sleeps from 10-1 and then 2-5 so not bad but since he has been sleepibg most if the afternoon i expect tonight will be crap. I soooo pray this kid likes his sleep like i do. Id love it if he slept through early and napped easily because they werent Bellas strong points haha.


----------



## Daisies11

Ethans adorable Wills. I agree with Jessy that its totally ok not to be loving the newborn stage. Its hard and until you start getting some interaction its more difficult because youre not even getting the smiles and giggles to get you through.

Im loving having a newborn to be cuddling, but finding it tricky at times balancing 2 kids. Im regularly wishing I could split myself in 2 for the kids and feeling like neither of them is getting the Mum I want them to have. Its easier when Lucas is at nursery, I feel them like Max is getting more of my attention, but when theyre both here its like Im always letting one of them down.

Mum guilt is shit isnt it! Im sure Im just beating myself up more than I should but which Mum doesnt do that?!

I think youre right on the Facebook group and how to set it up Wills. Im in for one though, Im on there more than here.


----------



## JessyG

Perfect wills if you dont mind setting one up. Do you need to be friends with us first or can you create one and we request to join.

Yes daisies defo guilt here. I have asked my OH twice now if he thinks we have ruined Bs childhood by having another. Sounds dreadful hearing it back but id hate for her to resent her little brother because he gets more attention at the moment. She is 4.5 so understands alot and absolutely adores Aus but i cant help feels so much guilt that often i have a baby attached to me. I am sure i am blowing it out of all proportion and it will settle down soon. Tomorrow is my first day completely by myself with two kids eeeeek wish me luck.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hello lovely ladies!

Ella was born at 8lb 14oz and has only lost 1% of he weight at her three day check up! She's my absolute diamond I am so in love.

I haven't been back to update for a while as to be honest...it's been a traumatising week.

On Monday I was all set to wait to hear we could go home. I'd sent my hubby off at 8am to go sleep and to come back at 2pm to see us and wait to go.

It's a rather long, frustrating and upsetting story for me so I'm going to tell the short version. A midwife came and told me I had to be on antibiotics for 48 hours as well as my baby because I was showing infection markers. I explained I have an ear infection I'm struggling to get over, can they check into that and please consider letting me go.

So let's skip the rest. We didn't get out of there until 5.30pm Wednesday. I think I cried everyday I was in there, struggling to breastfeed, to feel positive and felt downright let down by the whole system. I had at least 20 different midwives see me, tell me different ways to feed, different reasons why it wasn't working, and a whole bunch of assumptions as to why Ella was crying, latching wrong etc etc.

I walked out Wednesday with a perfectly healthy baby who had to endure a canular in her arm for two days and distressing blood draws. I have 5 canular bruises and marks on my arms and it all was all nothing.

Staying in a ward for all that time was horrible. We couldn't sleep through the noise, all I wanted was to go home and sleep. Since waking at 8am Sunday, I did not get one single minute of shut eye until Thursday 1am for 2 hours. I kid you not I had zero sleep...My blood pressure was raised and my HR so I had observations every 4 hours. They couldn't figure out why my heart rate averaged at 126bpm.

I could and did tell them why....I was massively sleep deprived and upset, no one cared. No one actually came and spoke to me about how I felt emotionally and maybe if they did I wouldn't have been treated like a sick person. I felt fine...but I was an absolute disaster on the brink of serious depression.

Wind forward and I'm home by 6pm Wednesday....first thing we did was get Ella in her carry cot to continue her snooze. We didn't get much sleep that night at all but we both on Thursday morning looked at each other and said that the 2 hours we got was that best bloody sleep ever!!! 

Yesterday was amazing...All I'd wanted was to be home with my baby and husband and around housework, breastfeeding, midwife visit and implementing our slow training for the dog to meet the baby....I spent about 6 hours with Ella in the swaddle wrap and I had never felt happier.

I even finally got a shower Thursday morning! After a good old cry before where I just let it all out to my husband about how let down I felt by the system. I couldn't have done any of it with my husband. He spent every night with us, travelling back and forth every 6 hours to be with the dog...came back 2 hours later and helped me to learn to breastfeed and make sure I ate.

It's now Friday and baby girl is 4 days old! Another tough night but I'd swap that every time for those nightmare days in hospital. Today the plan is to really nail this latch for breastfeeding as my nipples are bloody chapped as hell. I need to also nail a 2 hourly expressing routine. Oh and today is visitor day so we have three sets of friends visiting throughout the day to meet the baby. I can't wait for a bit of swaddle wrap time with my love :)

Labour was....an experience!! No pain relief I pushed her out and got three stitches bit otherwise I've been so pleased with my recovery. Bleeding is like a medium period and the only real problem is sore muscles as I still struggle to get up and about. Probably could do with a nice stretch of sleep to help thst!

I hope all you ladies have been doing well!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180209-071942.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Daisies11

Married Im so sorry you had such a rough time after Ella came. Hospitals are not conducive to rest and thats what you need the most after giving birth.

Its such a shame you feel so let down, but do your best to move past that - youre now home with your little family- dont let the frustration at the system take any of the shine away.

Enjoy these newborn days and showing off your little bundle to your visitors. 

And huge congratulations on baby Ella (beautiful name!) sounds like it was a good induction for you. And were baby weight twins - Max was 8lb 14oz too.


----------



## Daisies11

Oh & Jessy - you wont have ruined Bellas childhood - get where youre coming from though as Ive wondered the same a few times. Its a massive change for all the family to go from 1 kid to 2 though, well all find ways to feel like were getting quality time with both of them, its all mega early days still.


----------



## London Kiwi

Married you look fab given everything you&#8217;ve been through!
I LOVE the name Ella - my husband was very keen on it but my nieces are Evie and Ava and I thought the 3 were all a bit of a mouthful together. We equally liked Matilda so went with that :)

I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about everything you went through.
I can totally relate, I got no sleep and saw so many different midwives over the 4 nights I was in. Or no midwives most times when they said they would come back and didn&#8217;t!
It was incredibly frustrating and I felt absolutely pissed off!!

I got over it pretty quickly when Matilda arrived and I just Look at the positives... the midwives that delivered her were amazing and having Matilda was worth all the crap I went through to get her here.

Your little angel Ella will help you forget all the crap you have experienced 

Enjoy your visits today - precious times xx


----------



## JessyG

Oh married that sounds really hard. I had a good experience this time but didnt with my first. That was hell ward was too busy and noisy for me to sleep no midwives anywhere to be seenm

Do try and forget about it as i feel i lingered over it for too long and it contributed to my feeling miserable after her birth.

Daisies B absolutely adores her wee brother so the guilt is only in my head plus i know when he is 1+ and running around she will love to play baby games with him and help me keep him out of mischief. Z year seems like a long time right now but i know each month gets better and better so just trying to focus on what i can do now.

Today is my first day alone and so far we walked to the gps to register Aus then on to the park where B and I played tag. Popped into co op to get stuff to make marshmallow top hats and did that when we got home while Aus still slept. 

Everyone has had lunch and B is now playing in her room while i tidy up as Aus is sleeping again.


----------



## London Kiwi

JessyG youre the multi tasking queen!!

Today Matilda and I went to Kwik Fit to get a tyre changed... thee were two other woman in there with kids... it was like a mums and bubs group haha.

Then we went to meet a friend for lunch then the supermarket so out and about a bit today.

Now home, heating cranked up so house is cosy. Adams brother is over for dinner so Im cooking a Thai curry.

Then a chilled weekend, have some people visiting so Im looking forward to a wine!

Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## Wills_2

hey ladies, 

just looking at setting up the FB group but in order to create it I need to add people and I don't have any of you on my FB. can you either message or PM me names or email address so I can add you to the group to open it. I think once I've added one or two I can give you all the group name to join yourselves x


----------



## Daisies11

Ive sent you my details Wills - thanks!


----------



## Wills_2

ok ladies, 

I've set a group up and named it *a few ladies and their babies * 

if you want to add yourselves feel free. Once we all think we are on there I will put it to a secret group so we don't get random add requests


----------



## London Kiwi

Cant find the group :haha:

I sent you my details Wills 

Thanks for setting up!


----------



## Daisies11

https://m.facebook.com/groups/812906235583088

This link should take you to the page.


----------



## London Kiwi

Thank you!found it :)


----------



## JessyG

Thank you wills. I have requested to join!


----------



## Soph1986

I&#8217;ve requested!! My name is different to username on this (that&#8217;s my middle name) just in case anyone wondered why they are different lol!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hi ladies found the group and have requested to be added!

Forgive me...I have to boast about this...7 1/2 hours sleep last night!!!! Of course not all in one go...think that was with three wake ups..I woke at 10.30am to a fast asleep Ella....had to go put her on the cold changing table to get her awake! I know it could all go to shit again tonight though haha.

Wednesday we get professional photos taken (I won it, I have already taken my own professional ones) and Thursday we have clinic appt followed by registering the birth. Need to get that child benefit form sent off asap ;)

Friday we also have friends visiting from Peterborough...all I keep thinking about is how ill cope when DH goes back to work in two weeks...he's been absolutely amazing doing every thing around the house and cooking all the dinners. <3

Oh and I've included one of the photos I took :)
 



Attached Files:







received_1740692569314417.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## qiaraau

Congrats to new mommies and daddies out there!


----------



## LAR83

Hi what is this group?


----------

